# Feierabendrunden im Bergischen



## Juppidoo (9. April 2009)

Nach unserer gestrigen Tour haben wir uns überlegt, die Feierabendrunden im Bergischen regelmäßig anzubieten. Dafür brauchen wir natürlich wieder einen eigenen Fred.

Sinn und Zweck er Feierabendrunden soll es sein, gemeinsam in einem lockeren Quasseltempo eine entspannte Tour zu machen und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.

Die Touren finden mittwochs am frühen Abend von unterschiedlichen Startpunkten aus statt.

Guiden werden zunächst in lockerer Abfolge Hardy_aus_K und Juppidoo.

Wir sind selbst gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.

Herzlich eingeladen sind alle altbekannten und natürlich auch interessierte neue Biker.

Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## Juppidoo (9. April 2009)

So, da sich kaum einer aus dem LMB-Termin gestern Abend trotz Regenvorhersage abmelden wollte, musste die Runde ja stattfinden.

Es kamen tatsächlich einige Verrückte.

@Enrgy/Volker
@hardy_aus_k/Hardy
@No Mercy/Dirk
@csc-freak/Flo
Freund von Flo
@Juppidoo/Jürgen
ließen sich nicht davon abhalten ihre Bikes gazellengleich über die feuchten bergischen Trails zu führen.

Anfangs war das Wetter noch brauchbar, mit der Zeit machte der Bergische Landregen seinem Ruf alle Ehre, so dass nach und nach immer mehr Nehmerqualitäten gefordert wurden.
Aber gerade dafür sind wir ja bekannt.

Merkwürdigerweise hat es dennoch allen Spaß gemacht.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.

Juppidoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. April 2009)

Für mich war das eine ziemlich spannende Veranstaltung, da ich schon lange keine Runde mehr mitgefahren bin. 

Umso erfreulicherweise war für mich, dass ich das ganze halbwegs gut überlebt habe. Die 500 Höhenmeter in einem lockerem Tempo waren auch für mich gut machbar.

Vielen Dank an Guide "Juppidoo", der die Sache souverän durchgezogen hat


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...
> Herzlich eingeladen sind alle altbekannten und natürlich auch interessierte neue Biker.
> 
> Bis denn
> ...



In der alten Tradition des godfather of mountainbiking aka hardy_aus_k himself?

Yepp, da habe ich Lust drauf.
Ich erinnere mich noch zu gut an Hardys erste Tour im KF.
Damals war Tourguiding noch ein Abenteuer.

EDIT: Hab Ihr Lust am 15.04. oder 22.04. in mein neues Heimatrevier zu kommen?
Der Lüderich ist sicher eine Feierabendrunde wert. Schöne Uphillpassagen, Trails und Downhills inkl.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> In der alten Tradition des godfather of mountainbiking aka hardy_aus_k himself?



Nach einem halben Jahr Training und knapp 15 Kg abspecken, habe ich gestern mein Comeback gewagt.

Freut mich, dass es Dich also auch noch gibt 

Ab Juni/Juli wird für mich dann der Königsforst interessanter, weil ich dann in Deutz arbeite, womit ich den Königsforst schnell nach der Arbeit erreichen kann.

Ach ja, bike-, GPS- und kartenmäßig habe ich aufgerüstet. Neben mehr Federweg habe ich mir das Etrex Vista HCx und die neue Version von magicmaps NRW gegönnt.


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Jahr Training und knapp 15 Kg abspecken, habe ich gestern mein Comeback gewagt.



Was ich abgespeckt habe, habe ich derzeit bei einem Bike aufgespeckt.



> Freut mich, dass es Dich also auch noch gibt


 [Insider]



> Ab Juni/Juli wird für mich dann der Königsforst interessanter, weil ich dann in Deutz arbeite, womit ich den Königsforst schnell nach der Arbeit erreichen kann.


Fein, wie wäre es, wenn wir uns dann regelmäßig im östlichen Teil (Richtung Forsbach) des KF treffen? Ab da wird es auch trailsmäßig interessant(er).



> Ach ja, bike-, GPS- und kartenmäßig habe ich aufgerüstet. Neben mehr Federweg habe ich mir das Etrex Vista HCx und die neue Version von magicmaps NRW gegönnt.


Uijuijui, ich sag doch, vorbei ist es mit den Abenteuern.

Obwohl  - das Gebiet Overath/Rösrath bietet noch Raum für Abenteuer.


----------



## Montana (9. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Jahr Training und knapp 15 Kg abspecken, habe ich gestern mein Comeback gewagt.
> 
> Freut mich, dass es Dich also auch noch gibt
> 
> ...





Nix da   Weggegangen ... Platz vergangen  

Hallo Hardy ... Schön, dass es Dich wieder gibt 

Martin hatte oft mir von eurem Treff erzählt, wie ich 2005 im Sommer die KFL Sache startete, da gab es euch leider schon nicht mehr 

Bestimmt werden sich unsere Treffs irgendwie überschneiden und das ist gut so. Ein reger Austausch zwischen den bikern ist doch das A und O bei der ganzen Sache.

Sollte es gemütlich und ruhig zur Sache gehen bin ich z.B. der Richtige. Fetzig und schnell, auch da gibt bei uns ein paar Aspiranten.

Auf eine gute Kooperation im KF und Umland Gebiet 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Bestimmt werden sich unsere Treffs irgendwie überschneiden und das ist gut so. Ein reger Austausch zwischen den bikern ist doch das A und O bei der ganzen Sache ... Auf eine gute Kooperation im KF und Umland Gebiet  Gruß _Guido_



Ich bin da undogmatisch und nehme alle guten Dinge gerne mit


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. April 2009)

Die Tour heute von Satzvey hatte eher Cross Country-Charakter. In einem unbekannten Gebiet ist es immer schwierig, die Pfade zu finden. Aber ich fahre bekanntlich auch gerne mal über Nebenstraßen und gut ausgebaute Waldwege. An dem Gebiet werde ich auf jeden Fall weiter arbeiten, um dann mal ein, zwei gute Touren zusammenzubekommen.

Nach 60 Kilomter und 1150 Höhenmeter merke ich es dann doch in den Knochen. Insgesamt bin ich aber halbwegs aufrecht durch die Tour gekommen, keine Härten 

Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob wir nächste Woche noch einmal in der Wipperaue fahren oder ab Burscheid. Für eine Burscheider Runde würde ich mich dann als Tourguide zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> .....
> ...
> 
> Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob wir nächste Woche noch einmal in der Wipperaue fahren oder ab Burscheid. Für eine Burscheider Runde würde ich mich dann als Tourguide zur Verfügung stellen.



Moin Hardy,

gegen ein Feierabdentour ab Burscheid hab ich nichts, ganz im Gegenteil, ich hätte sowieso einen baldigen Startortwechsel vorgeschlagen.
2 bis 3 verschiedene Startorte bringen auch deutlich mehr Tourenmöglichkeiten.
Schreib mal was im LMB aus, wenn du möchtest.
Ich bin der erste Anmelder.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2009)

Hier habt ihr euch also versteckt....
Ich dachte schon, nach der Regentour sind alle abgesoffen....

Regelmäßige Touren ist ok, nur hab ich eigentlich wenig Lust, extra mit dem Auto anzureisen. Es wird bei mir daher wohl meist bei Wipperaue oder Friedhof Kapeller Weg als Startpunkt bleiben.
Ich hab aber wie gesagt auch noch ein oder zwei nette Runden von dort aus im Kopf, die ich dann mal führen könnte.

Da meine Schaltung immer noch hinüber ist, muß ich erstmal auf Lieferung der neuen Züge warten und dann einen erneuten Rettungsversuch starten. Aber noch vermisse ich das Biken nicht, nach dem WP isses ganz nett, auch mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein daheim zu sitzen....


So, und nun frohe Ostern und lasst euch schön die Eier suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. April 2009)

Ich habe nun die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen. Ich bin allerdings an dem Versuch gescheitert, ein Bild mit der Anfahrtskizze einzubinden. Kann mir einer vielleicht sagen, wie das nun geht ?

Enrgy, mein Vorschlag wäre, dass wir dann wieder am 22.04. in Deiner Heimat eine Feierabendrunde durchführen. Vielleicht trägst Du dann direkt einen Termin ein, dann wäre das geregelt.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> .... Es wird bei mir daher wohl meist bei Wipperaue oder Friedhof Kapeller Weg als Startpunkt bleiben.
> Ich hab aber wie gesagt auch noch ein oder zwei nette Runden von dort aus im Kopf, die ich dann mal führen könnte.
> ...



Find ich gut. Dann mach doch einen Termin ins LMB für den 22sten oder 29sten. Dann machen Hardy und ich keinen Temin in der Woche. Würd mich dann aber auf "Feierabendrunden..." beziehen, damit regelmäßige Teilnehmer Bescheid wissen.

Juppi...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Dann mach doch einen Termin ins LMB für den 22sten oder 29sten. Dann machen Hardy und ich keinen Temin in der Woche. Würd mich dann aber auf "Feierabendrunden..." beziehen, damit regelmäßige Teilnehmer Bescheid wissen.
> 
> Juppi...



Ich denke, wir sollten tendenziell immer zwischen Burscheid und der Wipperaue wechseln.


----------



## Juppidoo (13. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten tendenziell immer zwischen Burscheid und der Wipperaue wechseln.



Ich denke auch Wipperaue ist besser als Friedhof Kappeln, denn die Wipperaue kennt jeder. Zuviele Startpunke sind nix.

Tendenziell find ich einen Wechsel zwischen Wipperaue und Burscheid auch gut, zumindest tendenziell, nicht generell.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Tendenziell find ich einen Wechsel zwischen Wipperaue und Burscheid auch gut, zumindest tendenziell, nicht generell.



Wir schauen mal, wohin uns die Geschichte hintreiben wird


----------



## ratze_73 (13. April 2009)

Guten Tach 

Sind Eure Touren auch mit 50mm-Federweg machbar ? Wieviel km macht Ihr da so ?

Gruss
ratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2009)

ratze_73 schrieb:


> Guten Tach
> 
> Sind Eure Touren auch mit 50mm-Federweg machbar ? Wieviel km macht Ihr da so ?
> 
> ...



Bei uns sind schon Biker ohne Federweg mitgefahren. Das geht alles.

Abends fahren wir zwischen 25 und 35 Kilometer und 500 - 800 Höhenmeter. Die Show dauert ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2009)

Den Drop vom Pilz zum Rüden hat ohne Federweg noch keiner überlebt...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Den Drop vom Pilz zum Rüden hat ohne Federweg noch keiner überlebt...



Hat denn den Drop vom Pilz schon einer mit Federweg überlebt ?


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2009)

Mit Federweg erst recht nicht...


----------



## R2-D2 (14. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen und hoffe, dass ich 18:00Uhr schaffe.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. April 2009)

Licht sollte übrigens bei der heutigen Tour nicht benötigt werden. 

Abgesehen davon, dass unsere Bikes den Rückweg kennen und den Rückweg auch alleine finden, werden wir gegen 20.30 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. April 2009)

*Es gibt ihn noch!!!! *

*Halloooo Hardyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. April 2009)

Hallo Lars, ich würde besser sagen, es gibt mich wieder !


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. April 2009)

Wie auch immer... das wäre ja mal wieder ein Grund ins Bergische zu kommen  Seit ich in Porz wohne starte ich irgendwie immer lieber von der Arbeit oder zuhause direkt mit dem Rad, anstatt erst noch irgendwo mit dem Auto hinzufahren.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2009)

Das hat dann doch gestern mit unserer Tour prima geklappt. Alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer sind gekommen. Zusätzlich haben uns noch zwei Freunde von Juppido begleitet.

Die Achterbahnfahrt rund um die Dhünntalsperre hat wie geplant stattgefunden. Zusammengekommen sind 25 Kilometer und 560 Höhenmeter.

Erfreulich ist, dass nun der Trail von Sträßchen herunter ins Eifgenbachtal wieder frei ist. 

Insgesamt waren die Trials alle in einem sehr gutem Zustand. Für ich war es die erste Tour, bei der die Trails alle trocken waren. Das macht einfach mehr Spaß, als wenn man jede Sekunde damit rechnen muss, auf einer Wurzel abzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2009)

Ja,
danke noch mal an den Guide für die schönen Trails. Das hat sich gelohnt.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. April 2009)

Ganz bis zur Dhünntalsperre haben wir es dann nicht von Brück aus geschafft. Aber bis Busch, Scheuren, Grimberg und Altenberg waren wir auch von Brück aus unterwegs. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja mittwochs mal eine Zusammenkunft und fahren ein paar Trails zusmamen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ganz bis zur Dhünntalsperre haben wir es dann nicht von Brück aus geschafft. Aber bis Busch, Scheuren, Grimberg und Altenberg waren wir auch von Brück aus unterwegs. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja mittwochs mal eine Zusammenkunft und fahren ein paar Trails zusmamen



Ich persönlich würde unsere Feierabendrunden lieber am Dienstag durchführen, da Ihr immer mittwochs unterwegs seid. Das würde viel besser passen.

Vielleicht sollte man das hier mal zur Diskussion stellen.


----------



## Juppidoo (16. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde unsere Feierabendrunden lieber am Dienstag durchführen, da Ihr immer mittwochs unterwegs seid. Das würde viel besser passen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man das hier mal zur Diskussion stellen.




Ja, es war eine angenehme Runde gestern. Recht entspannt. Apropos entspannt, Uli ist heute auch wieder entspannt.

Zu der eventuellen Verlegung der Runden auf Dienstag muß ich mal in unsere Familienplanung gucken. Ich meld mich dann dazu.

Bis nächste Woche

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. April 2009)

Dienstag würde mir nicht helfen, da ich Mo und Mi meine offiziellen Sporttage habe  Aber wenn du jetzt wieder eingestiegen bist, schaffen wir bestimmt auch mal eine Tour an einem Wochenende


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2009)

MTB-Kao, aber dann würde ich mittwochs bei den Königsforster mitfahren können


----------



## mikkael (16. April 2009)

Ihr Säcke, seid ihr nicht zu alt für diese Orga-Bullshit? 

Ich fahre dienstags mit, auch mittwochs. Königsforst ist sowieso zu weit weg für mich, wenn ich so weit bin, dann fahre ich lieber nach Apt oder in die Alpen oder so. 

@hardy Wann gibt's endlich wieder Zwiebelkuchen und Bier? 

@Juppi Ich hatte mich bei der letzten Runde eigentlich rechtzeitig ausgetragen, aber es hat sehr lange gedauert und dann war ich plötzlich wieder im LMB drin. Ich habe danach nochmal versucht, hat wieder nicht geklappt.  

Ich hoffe, ich habe keine unnötige Wartezeit verursacht.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke, seid ihr nicht zu alt für diese Orga-Bullshit?



Hier gehört mal wieder ZUCHT und ORDNUNG rein, in diesen verweichlichten Laden! Feste Termine und Zeiten, Antreten 1800 GMT+2 in leichtem bis mittlerem Kampfanzug zum 2-3 stündigen Geländetraining, nix "ich fahr dann mal mit Peter und Gary nach Apt" oder 8erbahnfahren mit dem "ultimate globetrotter biking pal"....

Immer nur Tomburg-Wohlfühl-Touren mit anschließenden Film+Foto-Orgasmen sind doch langweilig.
Back to the roots oder so...



mikkael schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe keine unnötige Wartezeit verursacht.


Nö. 3 Sekunden nach 18 Uhr waren wir weg.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande, ich fahre am Samstag ins 7G. Der Start ist um 10.30 Uhr geplant. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @hardy Wann gibt's endlich wieder Zwiebelkuchen und Bier?



Erst werden Höhenmeter gefressen, dann wird Zwiebelkuchen gegessen und Bier getrunken


----------



## Juppidoo (16. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich fahre dienstags mit, auch mittwochs. ...
> VG Mikkael




Wo?


----------



## Juppidoo (16. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, ich fahre am Samstag ins 7G. Der Start ist um 10.30 Uhr geplant. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen.



Zu der Zeit fahre ich auch, allerdings leider mit dem Rad nach D´dorf zur Arbeit.

Aber 7GB bin ich gern mal dabei. Ist das nur samstags ratsam oder geht das fußgängertechnisch auch sonntags?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit fahre ich auch, allerdings leider mit dem Rad nach D´dorf zur Arbeit.
> 
> Aber 7GB bin ich gern mal dabei. Ist das nur samstags ratsam oder geht das fußgängertechnisch auch sonntags?



Sonntags war ich noch nie im 7G. Ich fahre immer dort am Samstagvormittag. Das ist dann gut machbar.


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier gehört mal wieder ZUCHT und ORDNUNG rein, in diesen verweichlichten Laden! Feste Termine und Zeiten, Antreten 1800 GMT+2 in leichtem bis mittlerem Kampfanzug zum 2-3 stündigen Geländetraining, nix "ich fahr dann mal mit Peter und Gary nach Apt" oder 8erbahnfahren mit dem "ultimate globetrotter biking pal"....
> 
> Immer nur Tomburg-Wohlfühl-Touren mit anschließenden Film+Foto-Orgasmen sind doch langweilig.
> Back to the roots oder so.




Mann, bist du stets gut informiert!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

@Mikkael

Du kannst Dir mal Gedanken machen, wann Du uns in Dein Heimatrevier zu einer Feierabendrunde einladest  

Da darfst Du dann auch zu spät kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

@Enrgy

Kannst Du nächste Woche eine Feierabendrunde anbieten ? 

Wir hatten ins Auge gefasst, mal wieder in der Wipperaue auf die Jagd zu gehen


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> @Enrgy
> Kannst Du nächste Woche eine Feierabendrunde anbieten ?



Hab mein Rad noch nicht repariert. Daher plant besser erstmal ohne mich. Wenns wieder läuft, melde ich mich.


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab mein Rad noch nicht repariert. Daher plant besser erstmal ohne mich. Wenns wieder läuft, melde ich mich.



Volker, du wirst alt.

O.K. ich stell dann was für Mittwoch von der Wipperaue aus ins LMB. Hab schon ein paar Ideen.

Juppidoo


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wo?


Dort! 

*@hardy* 

@7G nimmst du morgen Waffen und Schutzanzüge mit?

Gib/schickt/hinterlege mir die Details für morgen, wenn ich's schaffe bin ich dabei. Könnte meine erste 7G-Runde werden. 

*@feierabendrunden*

Also, wir (das große ich mit meinem Bruder) würden regelmäßige, lockere Abendrunden hier in unserer Gegend anbieten. Dazu muss der _Newbie_ bisschen mehr in Form kommen. Bis dahin fahren wir nur noch Mittagsrunden zum nächsten Dönerladen! 

Hier sind die jeweiligen Treffpunkte bei uns in der Nähe.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

@Mikkael

Die Geschichte soll morgen um 10.30 Uhr beginnen. Der Treffpunkt wäre am Eingang des Nachtigallentals.


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Dort!
> 
> *@hardy*
> 
> ...



Achtung beim Passieren von Straßenschildern.


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Volker, du wirst alt.



Ey weissu, isch *BIN* alt...

Außerdem hab ich gestern erst meine neuen Züge bekommen. Mal sehen, ob ich heut noch Bock hab, die einzubauen. Morgen helfe ich nem Kumpel beim Umzug, Sonntag ist F1, Schwiegermuttergeburtstag und Indycar, bleibt zum biken frühestens der Montag. Vorrausgesetzt, ich krieg die Schaltung bis dahin zum ordnungsgemäßen arbeiten..


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Könnte meine erste 7G-Runde werden.



Echt jetzt? Biste da noch nie gefahren? Hast was verpasst! Es gibt da wirklich super Ecken mit teilweise techn. Trails und natürlich Steigungen ohne Ende.

Wochenende ist naturgemäß suboptimal, aber Hardys Startzeit ist noch im verträglichen Rahmen zur Vermeidung der Fußgängerwelle.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ey weissu, isch *BIN* alt...
> 
> Außerdem hab ich gestern erst meine neuen Züge bekommen. Mal sehen, ob ich heut noch Bock hab, die einzubauen. Morgen helfe ich nem Kumpel beim Umzug, Sonntag ist F1, Schwiegermuttergeburtstag und Indycar, bleibt zum biken frühestens der Montag. Vorrausgesetzt, ich krieg die Schaltung bis dahin zum ordnungsgemäßen arbeiten..




Vielleicht solltest Du Theoretische Theologie studieren. Kommt Deiner Primärmotivation zu körperlicher Tätigkeit wohl am nächsten.


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

Die Primärmotivation war im letzten halben Jahr der WP. Da hab ich an die 2500km abgerissen. Nun ist Entspannung angesagt. Gebiked bin ich in den letzten18 Jahren genug, da gelüstet es mich nicht ständig zur 10.000ten Wipperaue-Glüder-Tour.
Und so genial die TT-Touren trotz Autoanreise auch sind, ich bin nicht so vermessen, mich in ein Abenteuer zu stürzen, welches ich konditionell und sitzfleischmäßig nicht gut überstehen würde (wobei supasinis Variante von Mittwoch mit 40/1000 sich noch recht gut anhört).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

Hier ist der Treffpunkt morgen im 7G:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...91,7.198341&spn=0.00994,0.016072&z=16&iwloc=A

Wir treffen uns dort an der Kreuzung Nachtigallental/Am Lessing.


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

@hardy Danke für die Info!

So, das Schaltwerk von meinem HifiPro war [wieder] krumm und kann nicht sofort repariert werden. 

Dafür hat mir aber Christoph etwas janz nettes zum Spielen ausgeliehen. 





Die 7G-Tauglichkeit soll ausgiebig getestet werden!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

@Mikkael

Brauchst Du immer noch soviel Federweg, um auf den Trails klarzukommen. Manche Dinge ändern sich nie


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Brauchst Du immer noch soviel Federweg, um auf den Trails klarzukommen. Manche Dinge ändern sich nie


Kommt auf den Trail an. 

Dennoch, stets ein gültiges Alibi bei den Anstiegen!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Trail an.
> 
> Dennoch, stets ein gültiges Alibi bei den Anstiegen!



Dann darfst Du morgen geniessen


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @hardy Danke für die Info!
> 
> So, das Schaltwerk von meinem HifiPro war [wieder] krumm und kann nicht sofort repariert werden.
> 
> ...



Da ist doch noch ein Platz frei auf dem Träger, oder?

Wenn du mich mitnimmst bin ich gern dabei. 
PN ist unterwegs, auch zu Hardy.

Juppidoo


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Da ist doch noch ein Platz frei auf dem Träger, oder?
> 
> Wenn du mich mitnimmst bin ich gern dabei.
> PN ist unterwegs, auch zu Hardy.
> ...



Mein Auto ist leider voll, da ich einen Überraschungsgast mitbringe


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

Ich habe eben die Planung für morgen fertig gemacht. Es werden dann knappe 35 Kilometer bei 1000 - 1100 Höhenmeter. 

Insgesamt werden es sechs Anstiege zwischen 50 und 200 Höhenmeter. Aber ihr werdet auch mit jede Menge Singletrails belohnt


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2009)

Hab mit Mika schon gesprochen. Bin dann pünktlich da, wenn es nicht aus Kügeln regnet.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

*Ich gebe morgen um 9.00 Uhr bekannt, wenn die Sache nicht stattfindet !*


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mein Auto ist leider voll, da ich einen Überraschungsgast mitbringe


Der ist keine Überraschung mehr!  Was läuft bei euch im Auto, WDR5? 



hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich gebe morgen um 9.00 Uhr bekannt, wenn die Sache nicht stattfindet


Abfahrt Erkrath 9.30 Uhr


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. April 2009)

Das werden wir hören:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN3zkfOq9aI&feature=related"]YouTube - Loveparade 2008 - Armin Van Buuren[/ame]

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob wir dann gemeinsam im Auto in Königswinter ankommen


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2009)

Hardy, meine Nr., falls wir uns dort nicht finden oder wenn dir langweilig ist. 0171 - 532 49 23

Bis denn


----------



## Juppidoo (18. April 2009)

Sorry, Leute, wird mir zu feucht. Ich lasse die Sachen gepackt, gehe heute arbeiten und fahre lieber morgen bei Sonne.

Euch aber viel Spaß.

Bin aber gern für eine 7GB Tour Sa morgens zu haben.

Jup....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. April 2009)

Da ich gleich losfahre, bin ich nur noch unter 0172 2159563 zu erreichen.

Die Wettersorgen kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Das wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (18. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Die Wettersorgen kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Das wird schon



...und geworden ist es ja auch. 
Leider nur Nebel, Regen, Kälte und glitschige Trails (die waren dafür allerdings leer), aber das tat der Stimmung keinen Abbruch, nur Sissy - Juppidoo hat gekinffen.

Danke Hardy für die schöne Runde.

gruß dirk


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2009)

Blödzinn, glitschige Trails, dein Rad ist nur zu leicht und bringt keinen Druck auf die Reifen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. April 2009)

Tja, mein Grundoptimismus konnte nicht für wirklich gutes Wetter sorgen. So hatten wir drei Stunden Wasser von unten bekommen und anderthalb Stunden Wasser von oben 

Trotz der schwierigen Verhältnisse haben wir 950 Höhenmeter bei 34 Kilometern geschafft. Bleibende Schäden sind bei mir nicht zu verzeichnen. Ich hoffe, das gilt auch für on any sunday, no mercy, mikkael und bonsai.



 

Ach ja, es war schön festzustellen, dass sich bestimmte Dinge in diesem Leben nicht mehr ändern werden. Dazu gehört dann auch der Kampf eines einsamen Bikers mit seiner Gangschaltung


----------



## Juppidoo (18. April 2009)

No Mercy schrieb:


> ...und geworden ist es ja auch.
> Leider nur Nebel, Regen, Kälte und glitschige Trails (die waren dafür allerdings leer), aber das tat der Stimmung keinen Abbruch, nur Sissy - Juppidoo hat gekinffen.
> 
> Danke Hardy für die schöne Runde.
> ...



Da waren ja doch noch unangemeldete Gäste dabei. Die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Da seid ihr ja nass geworden bis auf die Slipeinlage. In meinem Alter erholt man sich davon nicht mehr.
Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei. (wenn es nicht regnet)


----------



## mikkael (18. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> der Kampf eines einsamen Bikers mit seiner Gangschaltung


..und des anderen mit etwas technischen Abfahrten 

@hardy
In all den Jahren habe ich es nicht versäumt zu lernen, dass man deine Posts immer bis zu Ende lesen muss. Mein Part kommt stets zum Schluss.  - Nochmals Danke für die Runde. Es geht los!

@all
So, war mein erster Ritt @7G. Logbucheintrag: "Es war ein regnerische Tag, als sich einige alte Freunde.." - Ach übrigens, seit heute habe ich ein neues Passfoto. 

@Juppi 
Hast du nachgefragt ob _Sissy_ als Forum-Nick noch frei erhältlich wäre? Wenn nicht, nimm _Wettersissy_, ist bezeichnender!


----------



## No Mercy (18. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Blödzinn, glitschige Trails, dein Rad ist nur zu leicht und bringt keinen Druck auf die Reifen.



Wenn die Erfahrung spricht, muss natürlich gleich gehandelt werden; morgen wird's gleich besser, MAMPF......

danke
dirk


----------



## Locksley (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, Feierabendrunden tönt gut. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Ihr eine "eingefahrene Kölsch MTB Gruppe" seid oder auch offen für neue MTBler seit. 

Wir habe sind 9 Männlein und Weiblein (35-42) aus Kölle und Umgebung die Runden im KöFo BG, ... drehen und versuchen gerade alles etwas besser zu organisieren. 

Vielleicht kann man hier mal eine informelle Kennenlernrunde abstimmen.

LG aus dem Kölner Süden

UWE


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Feierabendrunden tönt gut. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Ihr eine "eingefahrene Kölsch MTB Gruppe" seid oder auch offen für neue MTBler seit.
> 
> Wir habe sind 9 Männlein und Weiblein (35-42) aus Kölle und Umgebung die Runden im KöFo BG, ... drehen und versuchen gerade alles etwas besser zu organisieren.
> 
> ...



Königsforst und GL werden bestens von der KFL-Truppe Mittwochs bedient. 
Es spricht natürlich nix dagegen, wenn ihr mal die nördlicheren Gefilde antesten wollt, bei uns in der Wipperaue oder Burscheid vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Locksley (19. April 2009)

Danke für den Tip. Burscheid? Wir drehen öfters mal eine Runde mit Startpunkt Altenberg.

US


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Feierabendrunden tönt gut. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Ihr eine "eingefahrene Kölsch MTB Gruppe" seid oder auch offen für neue MTBler seit.



Ich denke, dass wir eher eine lose zusammengewürfelter Haufen sind, die für Zuwachs immer offen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. April 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, Juppidoo schreibst Du für Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine Schönwetter-Feierabendrunde aus ?


----------



## R2-D2 (19. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, Juppidoo schreibst Du für Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine Schönwetter-Feierabendrunde aus ?



Mittwoch wäre besser für mich, da kann ich zu 70% Wahrscheinlichkeit, Dienstag überhaupt nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Juppidoo (19. April 2009)

Die Feierabendrunde steht.
Es gibt schönes sonniges Wetter.
Es wird nicht so abscheulich regnen wie in den 7 Bergen.

Bis denn

Jup...o


----------



## Juppidoo (19. April 2009)

Apropos 7 Berge. Es soll dort auch Zeiten ohne Regen geben, z.B. am Sa. 30.5.
An dem Tag hab ich Freigang. Nun könnt ich dort schön fahren, aber ich kenn mich da nicht aus.

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar ortskundige Menschen mit denen ich dort recht früh starten könnte. Einer Interesse?
Ich dachte so gegen 9.30 Uhr für ca. 4 Stunden?
Bin aber für alles offen.

Ju...do


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Apropos 7 Berge. Es soll dort auch Zeiten ohne Regen geben, z.B. am Sa. 30.5.
> An dem Tag hab ich Freigang. Nun könnt ich dort schön fahren, aber ich kenn mich da nicht aus.
> 
> Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar ortskundige Menschen mit denen ich dort recht früh starten könnte. Einer Interesse?
> ...



Samstag ist für mich immer ein guter Termin. Wir sollten das einfach mal im Auge behalten 

Vielleicht bekommen wir dann die Tour auch komplett gefahren.


----------



## mikkael (19. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Wir drehen öfters mal eine Runde mit Startpunkt Altenberg


 Ach, Ihr seid _die_? 



hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> eher eine lose zusammengewürfelter Haufen


 2 Seiten zurückblättern für Zucht und Ordnung!



hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> die für Zuwachs immer offen ist.


noch mehr Kölner?  

@juppi
wir glauben erst wenn du erscheinst!


----------



## Juppidoo (19. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ..
> 
> @juppi
> wir glauben erst wenn du erscheinst!



... es soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein, dass sich Leute nicht abmelden.


----------



## Nick_E (20. April 2009)

Tach zusammen! Ich misch mich hier mal ein und hätte einen Vorschlag für heute Abend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8243

Kurze Frage: Wieso nutzt ihr das Forum für Verabredungen und nicht das Last Minute Biking? Weil man hier ein Thema per Mail abonnieren kann und im LMB nicht?

Beste Grüße

Nick_E


----------



## pommes5 (20. April 2009)

Mit dem sog. "Dienstagsworkout" gibt es Dienstags im Bergischen/Wupperberge Raum noch eine Alternative vom cycleman. Dienstags und Mittwochs hintereinander ist mir persönlich zu heftig, aber ich werde mich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen sicher auch mal an der Haasenmühle blicken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2009)

Nick_E schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wieso nutzt ihr das Forum für Verabredungen und nicht das Last Minute Biking? Weil man hier ein Thema per Mail abonnieren kann und im LMB nicht?




Weil es immer was zu labern/organisieren gibt. Das geht im LMB nicht. Der Termin wird dort ja dann trotzdem erscheinen.

@pommes5
der Startpunkt vom Cycleman in Höhscheid ist für die Flachländer aus der K/LEV/GL Ecke noch schlechter per Auto zu erreichen. Viele scheuen ja schon die Anfahrt zur Wipperaue.


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2009)

Nick_E schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt ihr das Forum für Verabredungen und nicht das Last Minute Biking?


Wir wollen den Eindruck einer geschlossenen, elitären Gemeinschaft erwecken, die ihren wahren Absichten von der Öffenlichkeit verschleiert. 

Unter uns: Der wahre Grund ist der stets knappe Zweibelkuchenvorrat.


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2009)

Ein kleiner Sundowner morgen Abend: Feierabendrunde ab Erkrath

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2009)

@Mikkael

Zwei Abende kann ich mir einfach zeitlich nicht leisten. Dazu kommt auch noch, dass ich am Donnerstag auch unterwegs bin. Schade, dass das diesmal nicht klappt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2009)

Eben habe ich für Mittwoch in  acht Tagen eine Feierabendrunde eingetragen. Damit es nicht langweilig wird, geht es diesmal wieder nach Burscheid. 

Geplant ist dort die Durchfahrt des Eifgen- und Linnefetals. Höhepunkt wird der Singeltrail durch das Linnefetal. Er ist sicherlich einer der längsten Singletrails bei uns in der Umgebung.

Konditionell wird die Tour weniger anspruchsvoll als meine letzte Tour.


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2009)

Sodele, ich hab meine Mühle wieder am laufen . 
Morgen mach ich sicherheitshalber noch eine kleine "Prüf- und Einstellfahrt".

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich Mittwoch die Feierabendrunde führen. Es ginge dann zum Pilz, Richtung Diepental, Ölbach, Opladen und über einige Trails wieder zurück Richtung Wipperaue. Eckdaten: ca.32km bei 400Hm, reine Fahrzeit rund 2h.

Achtung, da schon viele Blätter auf den Bäumen und wir in die Dämmerung kommen, bitte Licht mitnehmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (20. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sodele, ich hab meine Mühle wieder am laufen .
> Morgen mach ich sicherheitshalber noch eine kleine "Prüf- und Einstellfahrt".
> 
> Wenn gewünscht, kann ich Mittwoch die Feierabendrunde führen. Es ginge dann zum Pilz, Richtung Diepental, Ölbach, Opladen und über einige Trails wieder zurück Richtung Wipperaue. Eckdaten: ca.32km bei 400Hm, reine Fahrzeit rund 2h.
> ...




Volker, das kannst du gern machen, hab ich nichts gegen. Kannst du nicht noch 100 - 200 m drauflegen?

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Schade, dass das diesmal nicht klappt.


hey, no problem. 

Es wird eh eine Einsteigerrunde; nichts was ihr nicht kennt. Ich werde sowieso fahren, daher habe ich sie ausgeschrieben.

@all
Was ist mit dem Weekend? Ich überlege gerade in die Pfalz zu fahren, wenn das Wetter so bleibt. Hm?

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @all
> Was ist mit dem Weekend? Ich überlege gerade in die Pfalz zu fahren, wenn das Wetter so bleibt. Hm?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Gute Idee, aber ein Wochenende biken ist nicht möglich. Dazu kommt, dass mir ein Ruhetag zwischen meinen Bikeabenteuern gut tut.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Achtung, da schon viele Blätter auf den Bäumen und wir in die Dämmerung kommen, bitte Licht mitnehmen!!



Mit dem Risiko, dass es dunkel wird, werde ich leben müssen. Zur Not breche ich ab und fahre über die Straße zurück.


----------



## R2-D2 (20. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mit dem Risiko, dass es dunkel wird, werde ich leben müssen. Zur Not breche ich ab und fahre über die Straße zurück.




dito,
letzte Woche in Burscheid war es noch bis 20:30 ausreichend hell.

Eine Woche später:

+ Sonnenuntergang sollte später sein
- Mehr Blätter
-------------------------------------
= könnte auch so gehen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> dito,
> letzte Woche in Burscheid war es noch bis 20:30 ausreichend hell.
> 
> Eine Woche später:
> ...



Die Macht wird mit uns sein, da finden wir auch im Dunkeln zurück. Wir vertrauen einfach der Macht. Du fährst aber bitte vor


----------



## R2-D2 (20. April 2009)

und sonst hoffen wir auf eine "Erleuchtung"


----------



## Juppidoo (21. April 2009)

@R2-D2

Du kleiner Roboter hast ja auch hier und da ein paar Filmchen von der Wuppergegend gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal überlegen, ob sich das eine oder andere in eine zukünftige Tour einbauen läßt oder eine Tour zusammenstellen?
Wäre wahrscheinlich auch was neues dabei.

Viele Grüße


Jup...o


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wäre wahrscheinlich auch was neues dabei.



...aber nur, wenn der Film seitenverkehrt und rückwärts läuft.....


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2009)

Kurze Off-Topic-Frage:

hat jemand die neue, 190-â¬-teure, "Garmin Topo DVD Deutschland Gesamt V3" ausprobiert bzw gekauft?

aus der Garmin-Seite:

Besonders hervorzuheben ist das Routen auf 68.000 km Wander- und Fahrradwege. Diese neuartige Funktion ermÃ¶glicht innerhalb des Routennetzes eine Navigation Ã¤hnlich wie im Auto. Sie geben den Zielpunkt (auf einer der Routen) ein und das GPS-GerÃ¤t errechnet automatisch die Route und fÃ¼hrt sie auf Wunsch bis zu Ihrem Ziel.​
So wie ich das verstanden habe, wurde die Kartendarstellung auf dem GerÃ¤t stark verbessert. Ich habe das Vista HCx (es scheint mit v3 kompatibel zu sein) und wÃ¼rde wissen wollen, ob sich das Update lohnt?

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. April 2009)

Um die "Garmin Topo DVD Deutschland Gesamt V3" kreisen meine Gedanken auch. Bisher habe ich mich noch zurückhalten können. Nachwievor stört es mich, dass ich das Produkt nur zweimal installieren kann. Da kann ich die Uhr jetzt schon stellen, wann mir die Lizenzen ausgehen :-(((


----------



## Locksley (21. April 2009)

Hallo und N´abend. würde gerne morgen/Mi mitkommen aber mein Bike ist in der Werkstatt schnief, dafür geht es n. Mo-Fri nach Malle zu biken. Melde mich wieder ab der Wo 4.5. Hat jemand eigentlich einen Tip für nette/einfach-mittel Touren ab Paguera?

VG Uwe


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Touren ab Paguera?


Da gibt's bestimmt gute Saufrunden! 



Locksley schrieb:


> Touren ab Paguera?


..._die_ sucht man hier im Thread?  

Ey, was haben wir den für einen Ruf?


----------



## R2-D2 (21. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...aber nur, wenn der Film seitenverkehrt und rückwärts läuft.....




 so isses, ich glaube, dass sind alles keine "hidden trails"...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Hallo und N´abend. würde gerne morgen/Mi mitkommen aber mein Bike ist in der Werkstatt schnief, dafür geht es n. Mo-Fri nach Malle zu biken. Melde mich wieder ab der Wo 4.5. Hat jemand eigentlich einen Tip für nette/einfach-mittel Touren ab Paguera?
> 
> VG Uwe



Hast Du nur ein Bike  

Dir wünsche ich auf jeden Fall tolle Tage in Mallorca !!!


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Cannondale beschafft, besitzt, benutzt oder veräußert...


Volker,

hast du es neulich mitbekommen, daß Cannondale die Produktion in den USA eingestellt hat? Ich denke an die riesen "Made in the USA"-Aufkleber auf mein erstes Fahrrad und 170 punkto Schrift auf dem Karton. 

Jetzt ist alles Taiwan. 

Schon wieder off-topic. Mann!


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> hast du es neulich mitbekommen, daß Cannondale die Produktion in den USA eingestellt hat?



Ja, hab Post von CD bekommen, die wollen mein Jekyll zurückkaufen fürs Museum...

Naja, was ist nicht alles aus Fernost im Bikesektor  
Mir ist das schnuppe, mein Jek ist noch von whiskeysaufenden Hillbillies zusammengebraten worden und einen identischen Ersatzrahmen hab ich auch noch.


----------



## Locksley (22. April 2009)

@hardy --- bin ja schon dabei das boot zu verkaufen und in bikes zu investieren, aber da muss ich noch ein bissl schauen. 

Sparschwein soll für ein Fully geschlachet werden, bis datoSimplon Zion HT.

1) Focus Thunder Pro 
2) Canyon Nerve 8AM (Formula gefallen mir nicht)
3) Simplon Lexx SLX mit Float und Talas

Wie sollte die Grabinschrift für das Schwein aussehen?

"R.I.P für 1, 2 oder 3"

VG Locksley


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> ... Wie sollte die Grabinschrift für das Schwein aussehen? "R.I.P für 1, 2 oder 3" ...



Da darfst Du mich nicht fragen, ich kaufe Bikes immer spontan ohne vorherige Marktanalyse, wenn ich mal wieder kein funktionierendes Bike habe 

Ich bin der Traum eines jeden Händlers: keine Ahnung, genug Geld, in einer Notlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (22. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich bin der Traum eines jeden Händlers: keine Ahnung, genug Geld, in einer Notlage



Wenn es mal wieder soweit ist. Ich hab da noch ein 5 Jahre altes HT für 1500  abzugeben. Es ist direkt verfügbar. Wird kostenlos geliefert.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. April 2009)

:wut: schrieb:


> Wenn es mal wieder soweit ist. Ich hab da noch ein 5 Jahre altes HT für 1500  abzugeben. Es ist direkt verfügbar. Wird kostenlos geliefert.



Ein nettes Angebot, aber ich bleibe meinem Händler treu


----------



## mikkael (22. April 2009)

Rööööspekt! 

Herrliche Feierabendrunde, Volker! Das war allerfeinste Sahne. 

Ab sofort möchte ich meinen festen Platz (die Nummer 2 hinter dem Führenden) für die ganze Saison fix einbuchen. 

Dieser Fahrrausch hat Spuren hinterlassen. Leider war bei mir der Camelbak-Wasserbehalter nicht richtig zu gewesen, die ganze Zeit lief Wasser lief in den Rucksack! 

Ich glaube, ich soll mit dem Dauergrinsen à la Holger Meyer aufhören und ab und zu doch etwas Wasser trinken. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...  Dieser Fahrrausch hat Spuren hinterlassen. Leider war bei mir der Camelbak-Wasserbehalter nicht richtig zu gewesen, die ganze Zeit lief Wasser lief in den Rucksack!



Bei Dir bin ich einfach ratlos. Du hast einfach ein Problem mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. April 2009)

Von mir einen dickes Kompliment an Enrgy für das Guiden der heutigen Feierabendrunde. 

Heute kam dann alles zusammen: eine wirklich interessante Runde, tolles Wetter, trockene Trails und eine Gruppe, mit der es Spaß machte, unterwegs zu sein


----------



## R2-D2 (22. April 2009)

Ola,
auch von mir ein dickes  für diese Tour, besonders beeindruckt war ich von dem "bewußtseinserweiternden" Trail in Wiesenbach (obwohl ja der Sinneswald eigentlich ein Tal weiter ist).
Trotz meiner Abkürzung zum Schluss habe auch ich meine 2,5h voll bekommen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. April 2009)

Nächstes mal an der Wipperaue bin ich auch dabei. Wenn ich das hier so lese, bekomm ich richtig Bock drauf


----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2009)

ja,ich auch.2 mal hat es nicht geklappt(Wetter,Arbeit).Ich hoffe,nächste
Woche wird wieder gefahren??
Oder ich erkunde die Gegend am Wochenende erstmal auf eigene Faust.
Kommt jemand mit?
Gruß Norman


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2009)

Jou, war ein nettes Ründchen gestern mit passenden Mitfahrern. Zum Überfluss hat sich der Dunst gegen Abend auch noch gelegt und für den passenden Sundowner gesorgt.
Die Runde ist etwas abseits von den "üblichen Verdächtigen", ist aber trotz einiger Teerpassagen doch ganz reizvoll. Zum Ende hin wirds dann etwas urbaner, aber zu passender Tages-, ääh Nachtzeit findet sich auch kein "Grobzeug" mehr auf den Trails.

@mikkael
ich bin die Route laut meinen Aufzeichnungen bisher in mehreren Varianten in den letzten 4 Jahren ca. 50x gefahren, davon viele Nightrides im WP. Daher ist mir die ein oder andere Kurve schon etwas vertraut...

Im Winter ist der Feldweg vor dem Wurzeltrail unterhalb Haus Vorst leider meist von den dort ständig langfahrenden Förster SUVs tief verschlammt, weshalb die Ecke eher was für trockenere Zeiten ist. Konnte man ja auch gestern sehen, wie hoch das Wasser noch in den Spurrillen steht.
Der Trail selbst geht auch bei Nässe.

bis zum nächsten Mal

enrgy


----------



## Juppidoo (23. April 2009)

War mal eine ganz andere Route gestern, sehr schön @Enrgy.

War wirklich toll.

Du weißt ja, dass so etwas verpflichtet.


Bis denn

Jup...do

PS: Nächste Woche fahren wir ab Burscheid, Di, übernächste Woche wahrscheinlich wieder ab Haassenmühle, Mi


----------



## mikkael (23. April 2009)

@hardy

Dienstag klappt leider nicht. Es gab heute einen überraschenden Todesfall in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft und die Trauerfeier findet am Dienstag.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. April 2009)

*Ich habe den Termin nächste Woche dann doch wieder auf Mittwoch gesetzt. Never change a winning team !*


----------



## mikkael (24. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin nächste Woche dann doch wieder auf *Mittwoch* gesetzt


wird gemacht, Cheffe!


----------



## mikkael (24. April 2009)

Ich habe auch einen neuen Termin eingetragen. Eine jaanz lockere Übung mit vielen _visuellen_ Höhenmetern. 







PS. Es sind noch Karten frei!


----------



## Juppidoo (24. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen neuen Termin eingetragen. Eine jaanz lockere Übung mit vielen _visuellen_ Höhenmetern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mika, hast du mal ´ne Angabe zu den HM? Ich weiß nicht ob das nicht zu viel ist.

Hardy, nachts sollst du schlafen.


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2009)

Der größte Kiffertreff des Sommers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (24. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der größte Kiffertreff des Sommers


Geht auch ohne. Es gibt immer eine Alternative, allerdings kostenpflichtig! 

@enrgy
Tja, bei dem FH-Tarif, schulden wir Dir locker einen Fufi p.P. für die Abendrunde! 

@Juppi
Das wäre eine Runde für Dich zum Guiden. Du weisst ja eh nie _wo_ und _wohin_!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. April 2009)

Was plant Ihr eigentlich am Wochenende ? Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen in die Eifel fahren und mal schauen, ob ich rund um den Rursee komme.


----------



## mikkael (24. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Was plant Ihr eigentlich am Wochenende?


Ich bin weg gen Süden.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich bin weg gen Süden.



Wahrscheinlich fährst Du zu einem geheimen Trainingslager. Nächste Woche fährst Du uns dann weg 

Viele Spaß !


----------



## mikkael (24. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> geheimen Trainingslager


hast du gecheckt, ob du im richtigen Thread bist? Ich bin's, @mikkael, nicht @badehose 





*Sorry Gene, das musste sein!


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Was plant Ihr eigentlich am Wochenende ? Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen in die Eifel fahren und mal schauen, ob ich rund um den Rursee komme.



Hab mich mal hier eingetragen. Wenns mir zu bunt wird, kann ich immer noch ins nächste Tal und dann zurück zum Auto fahren.

Mannis Tour am Sonntag ist mir a) zu früh und b) will ich nicht 40km mit dem Auto fahren, um auf überwiegend bekannten Trails zu biken.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. April 2009)

Die Planung ist abgeschlossen. Ich fahre morgen in die Eifel zum Rursee. Da reizt es mich schon mal, in ein unbekanntes Gebiet zu fahren. 

Ich habe kurz überlegt, die Tour im Ahrtal mitzufahren, aber das ist mir zu spät, da ich am frühen Nachmittag zurück sein möchte.


----------



## mikkael (25. April 2009)

Was nennt man, wenn man voll ausgestattet und mit voller Besatzung für einen Weekend-Trip losfährt, und mitten auf der Strecke nach etwa 100 gefahrenen kilometern zufällig entdeckt, dass sämtliche Wohnmobilschlüssel zuhause in der Schlüsselbox stecken?

*Autsch!* 

Alles Erfahrung. Wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen. 

Cool vibes und ein schönes Wochenende @all!

Mikkael


PS. Ich suche immer noch den jenigen (Kinder meinen er heisst Niemand), der für diese Aufgabe zuständig gewesen war. Deshalb mag ich zur Zeit meine Signatur. Roger Waters hatte es genau auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2009)

Hat die Karre keine Zentralverriegelung? Würde mich bei Peter Förster beschweren

Tip: WoMoschlüssel und Zündschlüssel gehören an EINEN Schlüsselbund...


Besser so, als die Hausschlüssel in der Wohnung zu vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (25. April 2009)

Ich meinte die fürs Wasser, Anschlüsse etc., sonst wären wir ja nicht fahren können. Wie gesagt, man lernt nie aus!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. April 2009)

Da denkt man, es ist ein schöner und ruhiger Samstagmorgen, aber da spielen sich schon ein paar Kilometer weiter richtige Dramen ab 

Mikkael, auch Du wirst älter. Ich empfehle hier, eine Checkliste zu erstellen, die dann wunderbar vor jeder Fahrt mit der Familie zusammen durchgehen kannst


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich empfehle hier, eine Checkliste zu erstellen...



gibt bestimmt irgendein Gadget für das Eifoon...


----------



## ZirpZirp (25. April 2009)

@ locksley

ich war letztes jahr in paguera...da gibts nen sporthotel, das cube-bikes verleiht und die haben dort ziemlich fähige tourenführer, lt meinem schwippschwager, google also mal nach dem verleih (ich weiß nimmer wie das hotel hieß)

lg


----------



## Juppidoo (25. April 2009)

Mika, du weisst ja wie das ist.
Wer den Schaden hat...

Es gibt aber schlimmeres, z.B. wenn man zu zweit auf einen Campingplatz fährt und keiner hat ein Zelt dabei. Stand hier auch irgendwo im Forum.

Trotzdem, Checkliste ist irgendwie langweilig, da fehlt die Spannung.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. April 2009)

Ich habe mich dann doch gegen die Eifel entschlossen und mich zwischen Glüder und Kohlfurt vergnügt 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32870.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (25. April 2009)

Tja, einer muss doch für die Unterhaltung sorgen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, einer muss doch für die Unterhaltung sorgen.



Mein größter Vergesser war mal, dass ich ohne Skijacke in Skiurlaub gefahren bin


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann doch gegen die Eifel entschlossen und mich zwischen Glüder und Kohlfurt vergnügt
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32870.html



Sach mal Hardy, gehst du jetzt unter die Schriftsteller? 

Ihr seid ja alle Vergessen Anfänger. Ich habe sogar schon mein Spochtgerät vergessen, geplant waren zwei Tage Vogesen MTB und eine Woche Enduro in Südfrankreich. Hatte mich schon komplett umgezogen, dann aber vergebens mein Rad im Bus gesucht.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alle Vergessen Anfänger. Ich habe sogar schon mein Spochtgerät vergessen, geplant waren zwei Tage Vogesen MTB und eine Woche Enduro in Südfrankreich. Hatte mich schon komplett umgezogen, dann aber vergebens mein Rad im Bus gesucht.



Wie immer sind wir gegen Dich nur Amateure


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2009)

Hmm, keine Ahnung, was ich mal so vergessen habe. War sicher was entscheidendes dabei. Mit Zippi bin ich vor 2-3 Jahren mal per Auto nach Altenberg zur Dhünn-Umrundung, da hatte er am Schöllerhof auch vergeblich seine Bikeschuhe gesucht....

Zu früheren Zeiten, als ich noch motorisiert unterwegs war, hatte ich mir einen Spruch zurechtgelegt, um im Fahrerlager von hektischen Suchaktionen verschont zu bleiben. Dabei sein musste: Helm, Stiefel, Handschuhe, Geld, Papiere, Moped. Alles andere war für einen erfolgreichen Tag unwichtig.

Schlimmer ist es, wenn andere etwas für dich vergessen, zB. deinen Koffer ins richtige Flugzeug zu packen...


----------



## mikkael (26. April 2009)

Was habe ich für eine Lawine verursacht? 

Ok, ihr wollt's Wissen? Hier der Rest.  

Kurz das Wochenende: 5 Std im Stau gestanden für eine zweistündige Strecke, weil wir anstatt Freitag am Samstag fahren mussten; meine Polar 725sx Uhr wurde geklaut, kurz vor dem Start musste ich aufgrund eines "unbekannten" Windoze-Fehlers MagicMaps erneut installieren (etwa 1,5 Std), Akkus vom GPS-Gerät lief während der Tour aus und ich hatte zum ersten mal seit 5 Jahren keine Ersatzbatterien dabei, habe mich doll verfahren, bin erkältet und das allerallerschlimmste: habe bei meiner Helmkamera den falschen Knopf erwischt und die ganzen Aufnahmen versehentlich gelöscht*, worauf es sich einige der spektakulärsten Sachen befanden, die ich je aufgenommen hatte. 

Positiv: ich hatte keinen Platten und es hat nicht geregnet. 


Mikkael, the real house of pain!


*Es soll einige Rettungssoftware geben, Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Außerdem bin ich (und so bin ich nun mal) die Strecke zum Teil noch mal gefahren, also einige Aufnahmen gibt es doch noch. ;-)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Mikkael, kann es sein, dass Du mit der Komplexität der Situation einfach überfordert warst ?

Nehme es nicht so tragisch, auch Du wirst älter. Vielleicht solltest Du besser am Wochenende nicht mehr so aufregende Dinge tun, sondern lieber das Wochenende altersgerecht im Schaukelstuhl verbringen 

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, wo gehobelt wird, fallen auch Spähne, das ist nun einmal so. Mit der Polar und den Videos ist natürlich bitter.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Was habe ich für eine Lawine verursacht?
> 
> Ok, ihr wollt's Wissen? Hier der Rest.
> 
> ...


 

Da hattest du aber ein Sch... We. Ich für meinen teil fand es nur geil.
Samstag im Garten incl. Grill und Hängematte. Sonntag ausschlafen bis 10 Uhr. ( Sturmfreie Bude ) und Nachmittag auf`m bike und die Tour von Mittwoch 2x gefahren. Aber hinternander

dann wünsch ich euch noch eine gloreiche Woche


----------



## mikkael (27. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> ...Komplexität der Situation




- - - - -

Passend dazu, das Feedback der Putzfrau beim Campingplatz:

*Ich:* ... haben Sie vielleicht eine schwarze Uhr gesehen, um die Duschen herum?
*Sie:* eine _teure_?​
- - - - - 

Ich sehe es positiv: Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden!  
Somit lasse ich dieses Wochenende dort wo es hin gehört: In der Vergangenheit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich sehe es positiv: Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden!   Somit lasse ich dieses Wochenende dort wo es hin gehört: In der Vergangenheit!  VG Mikkael



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das auch mit Bike-Equipment funktioniert. Bisher habe ich das immer mit meinen Ex so gehandhabt. Ok, ich gebe es zu, manchmal habe ich es auch nicht in die Gegenwart meiner Ex geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (27. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das auch mit Bike-Equipment funktioniert. Bisher habe ich das immer mit *meinen* Ex so gehandhabt. ...




Um uns nicht im Unklaren zu lassen. Entscheide sich bitte zwischen m und r.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Um uns nicht im Unklaren zu lassen. Entscheide sich bitte zwischen m und r.



Es waren mehrere, und zwar weder m noch r, sondern w


----------



## Juppidoo (27. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Es waren mehrere...



Krass


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Krass



Naja, ich bin auch Mitte vierzig, da muss ich zwangsläufig mit einer gewissen Historie leben. Dein Canyon ist auch nicht das erste Mountainbike, oder ?


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2009)

@hardy
kurzer Tipp von mir bezüglich Tourenbeschreibungen im Last-Minute-Biking (_und einige andere lange Dinge im Leben, die verkürzt werden müssen_ ), da die Forum-Jungs es immer nicht geschafft haben, Bilder und gar Links in die Tourenbeschreibungen zu integrieren: *tinyurl.com*

Also, geh auf die Seite und trage hier die _lange URL_ ein, wie z.B. 

maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=burscheid++k%C3%A4mpchenstra%C3%9Fe&sll=51.28597,7.1315&sspn=0.627854,1.028595&ie=UTF8&z=16

tinyurl verkürzt die lange Adresse automatisch auf

http://tinyurl.com/chcpxp. 

Die kurze Adresse bleibt normalerweise für immer erhalten*. Du kannst sogar die tinyurls auch _personalisieren_, damit es verständlich erscheint und immer gefunden werden kann, wie z.B. 

http://tinyurl.com/hardystreffpunkt

Es gib auch andere Dienste, die das gleiche tun, aber ich benutze tinyurl seit mehreren Jahren und es war immer superzuverlässig.

Übrigens, in deiner Unterschrift sind immer noch das _falsche_ Datum für die Runde morgen.

VG Mikkael


*ausser für kommerzielle Angebote oder unanständige Links


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. April 2009)

@Mikkael

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, ich werde es dann heute Abend probieren.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...das allerallerschlimmste: habe bei meiner Helmkamera den falschen Knopf erwischt und die ganzen Aufnahmen versehentlich gelöscht...



Das hatte ich auch schon mal ähnlich: ich hatte mich mit dem Pausen-Knopf vertan und eine Zeit lang alle uphills, Straßenstücke und Pausen aufgenommen und die interessanten Pasagen nicht.


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2009)

Kurz: Ich habe einen kleinen Bericht mit Fotos und Video über mein Wochenende; es waren auch einige positive Erlebnisse dabei , diesen poste ich bei Gelegenheit hier. 

@Topo Deutschland v3
Ich habe es mir angetan, alleine aus dem Grund, dass es endlich _Mac-kompatibel_ ist. Die DVD liegt gerade auf dem Tisch, morgen Abend reise ich mit der neuen Karte an.

VG Mikkael


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @Topo Deutschland v3
> Ich habe es mir angetan, ...VG Mikkael



Allein deswegen lohnt es sich bestimmt mal, bei Eurer morgigen Tour vorbeizuschauen.  Wie sind denn die Unterschiede zur der V 2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (28. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...
> 
> , morgen Abend reise ich mit der neuen Karte an.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Sag mal Hardy, hast du mal überlegt, die Mittwochsrunde wettertechnisch auf Do zu verlegen?
Mit deinem vollen Dopingschrank bist du bis Fr. wieder regeneriert.

Hab auch bald so ein Teil, wo man diese neuen Karten verwenden kann.
Da ich so faul bin mache ich aber keine 3 Workshops, sondern lasse mir von einem Kundigen das Wesentliche in 15 Minuten erklären, das muss reichen.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2009)

Ach du Schei$$e, wird hier aufgerüstet 

Naja, ich hab wenigstens neue Schaltzüge. Fürs entspannte Biken auch nicht unwichtig...

Burscheid morgen oder Do tu ich mir nicht an, es war gestern schon teilweise nass um Glüder. Aber dafür noch sonnig von oben


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> die Mittwochsrunde wettertechnisch auf Do zu verlegen


Der Sissy-Spruch des Tages 



Juppidoo schrieb:


> lasse mir von einem Kundigen das Wesentliche in 15 Minuten erklären, das muss reichen


Naviadresse:

Im Dornbusch
51429 Bergisch Gladbach 

Auf die Gefahr hin..


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Sag mal Hardy, hast du mal überlegt, die Mittwochsrunde wettertechnisch auf Do zu verlegen?



Hast Du Angst, dass Dein Kuschelkissen nass wird


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Der Sissy-Spruch des Tages
> 
> Naviadresse:
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr mikkael,

das ist meine alte Adresse.
Liest Du eigentlich die Rundmails?
Da steht seit August 2008 eine neue Adresse drunter.

Das Kompetenzcenter findest Du an der neuen Adresse hier: 

Schmitzbüchel 13a
51491 Overath (Untereschbach)

VG Martin


----------



## Juppidoo (28. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Der Sissy-Spruch des Tages
> 
> ..








hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass Dein Kuschelkissen nass wird



Wie sagt man so schön, wer so´ne Freunde hat braucht keine Feinde.
In meinem Alter kommt ihr gar nicht mehr aufs Rad, da spielt ihr höchstens noch Taschenbillard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (28. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass Dein Kuschelkissen nass wird




wegen morgen: Wie definiert Ihr "widrige Wetterbedingungen"? Ab wann beginnt das:

a) fehlender Sonnenschein
b) graue Bewölkung
c) hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit
d) Nieselregen
e) Landregen
f) Voll-Flutung

Meine Anmeldung für morgen hängt natürlich nicht vom Wetter ab, sondern von der verfügbaren Zeit


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2009)

Mann, was für eine Vorlage...



R2-D2 schrieb:


> wegen morgen: Wie definiert Ihr "widrige Wetterbedingungen"?



Sissy: paar Wölkchen im Himmel
der Rest: *Noah's Arche!*



R2-D2 schrieb:


> Meine Anmeldung für morgen hängt natürlich nicht vom Wetter ab, sondern von der verfügbaren Zeit




Können wir diesen Spruch gemeinsam patentieren?


----------



## R2-D2 (28. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Können wir diesen Spruch gemeinsam patentieren?



Ich glaube nicht, den habe ich selber irgendwo geklaut.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2009)

Wer soviel Zeit hat, hier dauernd online zu sein und mitzuspammen, kann arbeitstechnisch nicht so ausgelastet sein, daß es zeittechnisch zum biken nicht langt...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wer soviel Zeit hat, hier dauernd online zu sein und mitzuspammen, kann arbeitstechnisch nicht so ausgelastet sein, daß es zeittechnisch zum biken nicht langt...



Das impliziert aber eine chronologische Austauschbarkeit von Biken und Spammen. Diese ist de defacto nicht gegeben, da wir spammen UND biken wollen. Und dafür haben wir dann doch zuviel zu tun.

In anderen Foren.

Claus.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. April 2009)

sorry, kann leider nicht zurückspammen, habe zu viel zu tun


----------



## Langenfelder (28. April 2009)

Meine Anmeldung für morgen hängt natürlich nicht vom Wetter ab, sondern von der verfügbaren Zeit


ja ja, ich hab auch noch ganz wichtige Tremine


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. April 2009)

Anscheinend haben sich die Gemüter abgekühlt, das Wetter ist kein Thema mehr 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich meine Planungen ein wenig umstellen. Den kompletten Linnefe-Trail sollten wir uns lieber für besseres Wetter aufbewahren.


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... arbeitstechnisch nicht so ausgelastet sein


Mehr Schein als Sein.


----------



## mikkael (29. April 2009)

@Topo Deutschland v3 - Mac-version




Topo-Karte




Kartenauswahl und Übertragung auf eTrex Vista




Tracks und Eigenschaften (ohne Karte)

Ich habe die Software gerade installiert, die neuen Karten freigeschaltet und anschliessend aufs Gerät übertragen. 

Erste Eindrücke: Mac-Software läuft super, die neue Kartendarstellung auf dem Gerät etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Alles hat bisher reibungslos geklappt! 

Mal sehen, was die Praxis zeigen wird. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2009)

Da bin ich jetzt auch gespannt, wie das auf dem eTrex Vista aussieht. 

Selbst arbeite ich auf dem eTrex Vista mit MapSource, was so halbwegs geht. Allerdings sind dort nur Straßen beinhaltet. Forstwege sind nur vereinzelnd abgebildet.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, es entwickelt sich langsam Sissy-Wetter


----------



## R2-D2 (29. April 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Meine Anmeldung für morgen hängt natürlich nicht vom Wetter ab, sondern von der verfügbaren Zeit



Meine verfügbare Zeit ist noch nicht ganz klar:
http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Meine verfügbare Zeit ist noch nicht ganz klar:
> http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm



Willkommen im Sissy-Club


----------



## R2-D2 (29. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Willkommen im Sissy-Club



Ich kannte bisher nur Wussies? Das musst Du mir gleich erklären...


----------



## mikkael (29. April 2009)

Habe Regenreifen dabei! 

Mal sehen, wie viele öffentlichkeitsscheue Schattenfahrer diesmal den Treffpunkt ansteuern werden.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2009)

Meine Herren, jetzt denken wir einfach mal positiv und gehen von einem herrlichem Frühsommerabend im Bergischen aus 

Ich nehme meine Regenjacke mal sicherheitshalber mit


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2009)

Alles Gerede nützt nichts mehr, ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt. Also, bis gleich


----------



## mikkael (29. April 2009)

@hardy 

Ich habe die Mittwoch Abende für den Rest der Saison geparkt. Mit diesem Tempo, werden wir wohl in 3-4 Wochen die Mille-HM-Grenze bei den Feierabendrunden erreichen. Crashkurs-WP für meine müden Beine.

Mit den Jungs macht es echt viel Spass mitzufahren!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. April 2009)

Mit insgesamt acht Teilnehmern war die Gruppe dann überraschend groß. Aber wahrscheinlich hatte das überraschend gute Wetter doch noch den einen oder anderen Biker hinter dem Ofen hervorgelockt.

Die Tour haben wir denn wie geplant durchgeführt. Den Einstieg ins Eifgenbachtal haben wir über den Serpentinentrail am Thomashof vollzogen. Es ist sicherlich einer der technisch anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten. Danach sind wir in einem gutem Tempo durch das Eifgenbachtal gerollt, ehe wir ins Linnefetal gewechselt sind. Dort haben wir dann alle die Abfahrt bis ins Dhünntal genossen. Da der Konditionsstand bei allen Biker gut war, sind wir dann über Bremen durch das Eifgenbachtal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt gefahren. 

Überraschend gut waren die Bodenverhältnisse. Ich hatte nach den Regenfällen schon das Schlimmste erwartet, überraschenderweise waren aber die Wege alle halbwegs trocken. Zusammengekommen sind in zwei Stunden 29 Kilometer und 560 Höhenmeter.

Insgesamt war das aus meiner Sicht gestern eine harmonische Sache. Es kommt selten vor, dass die so glatt läuft.

Nächste Woche geht die Geschichte dann in der Wipperaue weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (30. April 2009)

Ich fands auch wieder top!
Schönes Wetter mit Sunset-Feeling, schöne Trails und homogene Truppe, diese Mittwochs-Runden werden zum Highlight!

cu


----------



## Juppidoo (30. April 2009)

Ja Jungs, es war mal wieder toll. Schöne Tourenführung, nette Truppe

Nächsten Mittwoch starten wir dann wieder von der Wipperaue. Ich setze was ins LMB.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

war mal wieder ne richtig gute tour mit alten neuen bikern

....ich bin dann noch die Serpentienen zum Thomashof hoch
und dann runter nach Opladen

....hab da aber dann Teilstücke der Serpentienen schieben müssen

Bei mir waren es dann am Ende 50km und 680 Höhenmeter

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2009)

Michael13 schrieb:


> ...tour mit *alten* neuen *bikern*....
> 
> .... Teilstücke der Serpentienen schieben müssen....



Tja, da gehörste eben auch schon zu.....


----------



## mikkael (30. April 2009)

Paar Aufnahmen gab es doch noch. 









VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. April 2009)

Mensch, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, muss ich daran denken, dass wir noch alle sauber waren 

Meine Planungen für morgen sind nun abgeschlossen. Wenn jetzt nichts mehr dazwischenkommt, werde ich nach Hergarten fahren und von dort den Rursee umrunden. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was mich erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. April 2009)

Hier meine Streckenplanung:


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mensch, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, muss ich daran denken, dass wir noch alle sauber waren
> 
> Meine Planungen für morgen sind nun abgeschlossen. Wenn jetzt nichts mehr dazwischenkommt, werde ich nach Hergarten fahren und von dort den Rursee umrunden. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was mich erwartet.


 

Das war aber vor der Tour


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2009)

Wie angedroht, bin ich heute in die Eifel gefahren. Es war eine absolut tolle Runde, bei der ich an meine Grenze gegangen bin. Naja, ein paar Höhenmeter wären noch möglich gewesen 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33401.html


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann doch gegen die Eifel entschlossen und mich zwischen Glüder und Kohlfurt vergnügt
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32870.html



Wir (joscho und ich) haben heute mal nachgesehen was du so unter Vergnügen verstehst. Danke, schön wars. Nur weiter so.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir (joscho und ich) haben heute mal nachgesehen was du so unter Vergnügen verstehst. Danke, schön wars. Nur weiter so.



Ich hatte einen sehr guten Lehrmeister


----------



## mikkael (3. Mai 2009)

Moin Gemeinde,

@hardy
wie angekündigt, werde ich am kommenden Mittwoch nicht mitfahren können, es sei denn wir fahren in der Nähe des Kölner Flughafens! 

Ich könnte allerdings am Dienstag Abend eine Feierabendrunde anbieten, entweder von Erkrath aus, oder ab Kapeller Weg, Langenfeld. Bis Donnerstag schaut das Wetter bescheiden aus, daher werde ich vorerst keine Tour ins LMB eintragen.

Ich wollte heute früh nach Belgien fahren, aber habe ich mich kurzfristig umentschieden. Viel zu tun daheim. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> @hardy
> wie angekündigt, werde ich am kommenden Mittwoch nicht mitfahren können, es sei denn wir fahren in der Nähe des Kölner Flughafens!
> ...



Bei mir sieht es am Mittwoch auch nicht gut aus, Dienstag wäre da als Alternative gar nicht so schlecht. Wir sollten uns kurzfristig am Dienstag abstimmen. Ich komme dann auch gerne zu Dir nach Erkrath.


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

ich hab mal was für Mi ins LMB gestellt. Wetterabhängig verschiebe ich es Mi mittags vielleicht auf Do. Regen nix gutt.

Bis denn

Jürgen

Hab übrigens mein Garmin, funktioniert auch, macht aber trotzdem was es will Das Eine oder Andere verschließt sich meiner Logik.


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> ich hab mal was für Mi ins LMB gestellt. Wetterabhängig verschiebe ich es Mi mittags vielleicht auf Do. Regen nix gutt.



Bin auch dabei, 

vorbehaltlich des Wetters, ..ähhh, ich meine, vorbehaltlich meiner freien Zeit.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei,
> 
> vorbehaltlich des Wetters, ..ähhh, ich meine, vorbehaltlich meiner freien Zeit.




...du Zeit-Sissy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (4. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...du Zeit-Sissy....



so lass ich mich gerne adeln!


p.s. @Engry: Habe übrigens gestern einen netten Trail am Claashäuschen gefunden, ist ein kleiner Umweg, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> p.s. @Engry: Habe übrigens gestern einen netten Trail am Claashäuschen gefunden, ist ein kleiner Umweg, aber es lohnt sich!



Etwa der? 
Wenn man, so wie wir es letztens gefahren sind, aber dann vor dem ersten Drehkreuz links über den Bach fährt, den Hügel überquert, dann kommt man an der Straße zum Claashäuschen wieder runter (respektive in entgegengesetzter Richtung)?
Ich hoffe nicht, denn diese "sinnnlose" (weil dem steilen Anstieg kein enstprechender Trail folgt) HM-Schinderei habe ich direkt nach dem ersten Versuch vor ein paar Jahren aus meinem Trailportfolio gekickt.:kotz:
Ist eher was für die Opladener Bahnhofs-Racer...

Die Runde (mit Abwandlung) bin ich vorgestern abend auch noch gefahren. Oberhalb Diepental hab ich kurz Rast gemacht, und 5km weiter am Grunder Hof will ich einen kühlen Schluck Wasser in meine ausgetrocknete Kehle schütten, doch der Griff zum Flaschenhalter führte ins Leere.....AARRGGHH
Also rauf zurück über Strasse zur Bank bei Diepental und das ganze dann nochmal runter, wegen leicht gereizter Stimmung aber mit deutlich verschärftem Tempo...


----------



## pommes5 (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihrs auf Donnerstag schiebt, wär ich auch mal dabei. Diesen Mittwoch gehts bei mir definitiv nicht ... Jahrestag mitte Frau ... da gibts aufs Dach, wenn ich da Biken bin ...


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ... Jahrestag mitte Frau ... da gibts aufs Dach, wenn ich da Biken bin ...



Vielleicht vergisst sie ihn?


----------



## pommes5 (4. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vielleicht vergisst sie ihn?



 Äußerst unwahrscheinlich


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Etwa der?
> Wenn man, so wie wir es letztens gefahren sind, aber dann vor dem ersten Drehkreuz links über den Bach fährt, den Hügel überquert, dann kommt man an der Straße zum Claashäuschen wieder runter (respektive in entgegengesetzter Richtung)?
> Ich hoffe nicht, denn diese "sinnnlose" (weil dem steilen Anstieg kein enstprechender Trail folgt) HM-Schinderei ...



Könnte dieser sein, wenn die Brücke über den Bach rote Geländer hat. Es gibt dann allerdings bergauf 2 Gabelungen. Bei der ersten kommt wirklich nichts Gescheites. Wenn man sich aber erst bei der 2. Gabelung bis ganz oben zu der Bank quält ist der Trail danach schon ein Netter. Bin ich gestern 3 mal hintereinander gefahren und habe bei der Gelegenheit auch 2-3 morsche Bäume, die quer lagen, entfernt. Kann man jetzt prima runterheizen!


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Mai 2009)

Schönen guten Abend, die Damen!

In meinem Alter krieg ich meinen Körper auch nicht so schnell mehr aufgepäppelt.
Renne zwischen Sofa und der weissen Schüssel :kotz:hin und her.
Mal sehn ob ich das schaffe, bis Mittwoch, glaub ich aber kaum.
Na dann werd ich mal sehn, ob ich bei der nächsten Tour dabei bin?

G. P.


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> In meinem Alter krieg ich meinen Körper auch nicht so schnell mehr aufgepäppelt


Understatement im Forum, Vollgas auf der Rampe! 

Apropos Vollgas, das Wetter für morgen Abend schaut genauso beschissen aus wie das neue Album von U2. Beide ersatzlos gestrichen. 

Dafür könnte sich der 1000 km lange Anreise für die 4-tägige-Roadtrip ans Mittelmeer ab 20.05. doppelt lohnen, als Entschädigung sozusagen. Freikarten werde ich über Einslive verlosen.

VG Mikkael


PS: _Übrigens, über das etwas verkorkste Weekend im benachbarten Ausland gibt es einen kleinen Reisebericht mit Fotos._


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2009)

Gibts schon sissybedingte Tendenzen, die den Donnerstag bevorzugt zum Geländefahrradfahren erscheinen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (5. Mai 2009)

Warum? Ist es dir morgen Abend zu nass?


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Warum? Ist es dir morgen Abend zu nass?



Definitiv, siehe Anhang . 
Außerdem mach ich DO früher Feierabend, dann ist das nicht so eine Hetzerei.


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Definitiv, siehe Anhang .
> Außerdem mach ich DO früher Feierabend, dann ist das nicht so eine Hetzerei.



Ja, ja, so oder ähnlich sieht auch meine Wetterprognose für Mi aus.
Ich warte mal bis Morgen früh ab wie sich das Wetter für Do nachm. entwickelt und verschiebe dann die Tour auf Do. Regen nix gutt.
Ausserdem bekomme ich Mi wahrscheinlich ein Garmin-Briefing.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei, die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Meinen Plan, heute eine Runde zu drehen, habe ich aufgegeben. Meine Bikes sind nicht mehr bereit, im Frühjahr durch Matsch und Modder zu fahren


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte auch auf Do umstellen.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Mai 2009)

Mein Magen wird sich bis Do. auch beruhigt haben.
Dann hab ich auch grünes Licht von der Regierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (5. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Mein Magen wird sich bis Do. auch beruhigt haben.
> Dann hab ich auch grünes Licht von der Regierung.



O.K., dann bleibt es bei Mittwoch






Nein, nein ich verschiebe auf Do.


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> O.K., dann bleibt es bei Mittwoch |
> Nein, nein ich verschiebe auf Do.








Gespaltene Persönlichkeiten: Mr & Mrs Sissy


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Mai 2009)

Dir hab ich also unser Familienalbum geliehen


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Gespaltene Persönlichkeiten: Mr & Mrs Sissy



bääähh, ist die eine Hälfte hässlich! Hooorrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooorrrrrr!
Dieser Scheitel!
Dieses fiese, dreckige Blond!
Dieses glatt geleckte Gesicht!

Wo findet man nur solche Horror-Typen?
(Ist bestimmt ein Banker, gell?)


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt ein Banker, gell?


...aus der Druckindustrie. Spezialisten beim Druck ausüben!


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...aus der Druckindustrie. Spezialisten beim Druck ausüben!



Apropos, auf Druck von euch Spezialisten hab ich auf Do verschoben. Bitte um Anmeldungen.


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Bitte um Anmeldungen.


 

Ich komme, 
das ist kein versprechen sondern eine Drohung.


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Mai 2009)

Bin am Do dabei, nur wie immer wird 18:00 sehr knapp.

Daher bitte 18:00 ct.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2009)

Gute Entscheidung mit Donnerstag. Waren gestern mit der cycleman Truppe (zu dritt) unterwegs und es war ne üble Rutschpartie und Schlammschlacht. Denke ich bin dann morgen dabei, sofern meine Schuhe bis dahin wieder trocken sind 

Was ist denn geplant? Seid ihr eher die Trailsurfer oder gehts eher in Richtung Forstwegheizen?


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Seid ihr eher die Trailsurfer oder gehts eher in Richtung Forstwegheizen?



Trailsurfer im Forstwegheizertempo aber ohne Cyclemanprotektoren und Hinterradbremsspuren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2009)

Dienstags fährt da auch niemand mit Protektoren.

Und jetzt nochmal ernsthaft - was und wie fahrt ihr so?


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2009)

Daß Forstwege benutzt werden, bleibt leider nicht aus. Ziel ist aber, eine trailoptimierte Runde zu fahren, ohne aber wegen eines winzigen 50m Trails extra 150Hm zusätzlich zu machen. Tempo zwischen langsam (bergauf) und mittel (bergab). Das heißt, es werden bergauf auch schonmal die kleinsten Gänge benutzt und runter geht es nur so schnell, daß die Räder noch am Boden bleiben...


----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2009)

Das klingt nach "mach/fahrbar für mich". Danke.


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Mai 2009)

Hola die Damen,

hat mir gut gefallen letzte Woche, ich komme morgen. Eine schöne Runde in meiner Heimat. 
@pommes5, war letzte Woche nicht wild, 1095hm, 42KM, mit nem 19er Schnitt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hola die Damen,
> 
> hat mir gut gefallen letzte Woche, ich komme morgen. Eine schöne Runde in meiner Heimat.
> @pommes5, war letzte Woche nicht wild, 1095hm, 42KM, mit nem 19er Schnitt



Du musst aber sagen, dass der 19er Schnitt mit Pausen gerechnet ist


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Du musst aber sagen, dass der 19er Schnitt mit Pausen gerechnet ist


 
Mit *Pausen?* Da hab bin ich aber mit einer anderen Truppe gefahren.


----------



## pommes5 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gespannt  Wir sehen uns heut abend ...


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Mit *Pausen?* Da hab bin ich aber mit einer anderen Truppe gefahren.



Hardy zählt den Versorgungsstand an der NeuenMühle als Pause, wo die Schweinshaxen angereicht wurden...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Mai 2009)

Die Show muss heute ohne mich stattfinden, ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (8. Mai 2009)

Aloa!

nach der Runde gestern schlage ich einen neuen Index vor: HM/h
Der lag gestern bei 320 HM/h, als ich mich verabschiedet habe...... ähhh, ich meine, als ich Chris mit dem kaputten Dämpfer und Volker mit der einbeinigen Gabel sicheren Geleitschutz geben musste.
Wenn der Index so gehalten wird, muss ich demnächst mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommen, damit ich meine geringen Reserven schonen kann. Trotzdem war es wieder mal schön und allein hätte ich meinen Schweinehund nicht so lange Gassi geführt!

Allerdings kann ich die nächsten zwei Wochen Mittwoch nicht.
Grüße

p.s.: Hier ein paar Fotos von gestern, die anderen sind in meinem Album hier im IBC.


----------



## pommes5 (8. Mai 2009)

Hat ne Menge Laune gemacht gestern! Auch wenn ich nicht alle Stellen durchgefahren bin ... die Runde war echt schön.

Kleine Bitte/Hinweis an den Guide: Gerade wenn neue Leute, die die Wege nicht alle kennen (wie ich gestern zB) dabei sind, hilft es immens, vor unbekannten Abfahrten auf eventuelle Besonderheiten hinzuweisen oder zB den Hinweis zu geben, dass es Sinn macht, den Sattel abzusenken.

Hätte mir gestern an so mancher Stelle eine Teleskopstütze gewünscht, dann wäre ich mindestens 2 Stellen auch gefahren anstatt zu gehen. Aber mit Sattel auf Fahrhöhe gings bei _mir_ einfach nicht.


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Mai 2009)

Das war ja eine nette Runde gestern.
Mit elf Bikern (in Worten elf) sind wir einige Trails im Bergischen abgefahren.
Alle Mitstreiter waren erstaunlich fit und technisch gut drauf, so daß ich regelrecht durch den Wald gehetzt wurde.
Immer wieder nett mit neuen Leuten zu fahren.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht.

Jürgen

@cycleman, @bonsai, ihr könntet wirklich Geschwister sein.

@pommes5 
Ich denke mit deinen Anregungen liegst du nicht ganz falsch. Vielleicht hab ich es etwas unterschätzt weil ihr alle so einen fitten Eindruck gemacht habt. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Mai 2009)

Schlimme Sachen muss ich da lesen. Schon sind Mikkael und ich nicht dabei, da geht die verschärfte Höhenmeterfresserei los 

Nächste Woche würde ich dann wieder eine Tour von Burscheid-Kaltenherberg anbieten. Wäre das in Ordnung ?


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Schlimme Sachen muss ich da lesen. Schon sind Mikkael und ich nicht dabei, da geht die verschärfte Höhenmeterfresserei los
> 
> Nächste Woche würde ich dann wieder eine Tour von Burscheid-Kaltenherberg anbieten. Wäre das in Ordnung ?




Na klar, ist in Ordnung. Einen wöchentlichen Wechsel finde ich auch gut. Vielleicht kann Mika ja mal was von Erkrath aus starten?

Eine HM-Fresserei war es Donnerstag aber doch nicht, obwohl die Jungs alle recht gierig waren. Die Erwartungen steigen halt.


Fahre demnächst mal deine GPS-Runde Kohlfurth nach, vielleicht noch etwas weiter Richtung Wpt dank elektronischem Helfer.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

Ich muß gestehen, mir sind 2h und 35km etwas zu kurz. Deshalb bin ich auch noch über Diepental/Ölbach/Opladen zurück gefahren. Waren dann 45km und 700Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Mai 2009)

Mika, vielleicht bist du gar nicht so komisch.


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...



Entweder hat's ihm die Stimme verschlagen, oder er ist heiser?


(Also bei mir waren es mit An- und Rückfahrt 43km, 720HM in 2:45 Fahrzeit.)


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Entweder hat's ihm die Stimme verschlagen, oder er ist heiser?
> 
> 
> (Also bei mir waren es mit An- und Rückfahrt 43km, 720HM in 2:45 Fahrzeit.)


 
Das kommt davon wenn man fremd geht ( fährt ) die Tour am Do war recht angehnem, ist mir aber auch zu kurz. Für 2,5 Std kann mann nicht viel mehr rausholen, auser man erhöht die Geschwindigkeit

bin wieder dabei


----------



## mikkael (10. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Entweder hat's ihm die Stimme verschlagen, oder er ist heiser?


Wir Altherren werden schnell beledigt, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wir Altherren werden schnell beledigt, das muss nicht sein.


 

Falls ich dich beleidigt habe, tut mir das Leid. Bei der nächsten Feierabendtour werde ich dich ganz feste drücken und Dir über dein Köpfen streicheln. Sei nicht Traurig. 
Ach die nächste Tour fährste garnicht mit ! bist ja beim Team Tomburg eingetragen, na dann kann ich dich ja auch nicht drücken und trösten.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2009)

Die Tomburger Tour nach LUX steht noch auf wackeligen (Wetter) Füssen. Soll ja alles andere als trocken werden die nächsten Tage.


@ die Herren R2D2 und langenfelder

wie sieht es denn überhaupt mal mit einem Toürchen am Sa oder So aus? Also etwas länger und weiter als die Feierabend-Sprints.

Ich werde mich gleich noch auf die Socken Richtung Glüder machen, nachdem die Mütter endlich wieder fort sind


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich werde mich gleich noch auf die Socken Richtung Glüder machen, nachdem die Mütter endlich wieder fort sind


 
Du glücklicher, im grunde bin ich nicht abgeneigt gegen eine Sa/So Tour


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Mai 2009)

Viel Spaß, Enrgy !!!

Ich bin da heute morgen schon herumgekurvt:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34130.html

Erstaunlich wieder einmal, dass ich fast überall ohne wirkliche Härten hochgekommen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Mai 2009)

Die Feierabendrunde für kommenden Mittwoch habe ich eingetragen


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Mai 2009)

@ Energy:

Ich fahre fast jedes Wochenende, nur halt in verschärfter Abstimmung mit meiner Regierung. Daher schlecht vorher planbar und meist spontan, so wie heute nachmittag.
Selbst wenn`s geplant wird, auf mehr als 3, max. 4 Stunden sollte sich das auch nicht hinziehen, sonst gibt`s Mecker.

(Hört sich alles logisch an, oder? Ich könnte auch sagen: Für mehr reicht mein Akku nicht)


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Die Feierabendrunde für kommenden Mittwoch habe ich eingetragen



Diesmal kann ich nicht, da ich an dem Tag einen Jahresring mehr bekomme


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2009)

3-4h ist auch meine Kragenweite. Dabei müssen es nícht unbedingt 1000+Hm sein, es geht mir eher darum, auch die Trails jenseits Glüder mal abzuklappern.


----------



## mikkael (11. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Falls ich dich beleidigt habe, tut mir das Leid...


Oh mei, ich doch nicht!  Juppi war beleidigt...

Anyway, wir sind wieder zurück. Runter mit den Höhenmetern! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Die Feierabendrunde für kommenden Mittwoch habe ich eingetragen


 
Mal sehen, von unten Nass, naja ok, von oben auch noch nein Danke.


----------



## mikkael (11. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Die Feierabendrunde für kommenden Mittwoch habe ich eingetragen


Das Wetter wird besser, somit auch die Laune


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Mai 2009)

Hab mich auch eingetragen,  Biete mitfahrgelegenheit ab L.town.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Oh mei, ich doch nicht!  Juppi war beleidigt...
> 
> Anyway, wir sind wieder zurück. Runter mit den Höhenmetern!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Nööööö, du Spielkalb

Mika, apropos, ich komme morgen auch zum Spielen

Bis denn

Jupp..o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter morgen.

Das solltet Ihr bei der Routenplanung beachten:

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen

Der Naturfreunde-Trail ist gesperrt worden!


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2009)

Na bravo, nun haben wir den Salat. Echte Wegsperrung incl. Geldstrafe bei Zuwiderhandlung. 
Danke allen Ar$chlöschern, die es soweit haben kommen lassen!:kotz:Supi, weiter so


----------



## jokomen (12. Mai 2009)

Ja, echt schade. Eines der schönsten Trails leider nicht mehr befahrbar.  Ein halbes Leben bin ich da schon rauf und runter gedüst,... schnieff.

Mal schauen, wenn es bei mir morgen zeitlich klappt, werde ich versuchen, mal hinterher zu hecheln.  Macht mich ja immer so schlapp, den Mikkael den Berg hoch zu schieben.


----------



## joscho (12. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Na bravo, nun haben wir den Salat. Echte Wegsperrung incl. Geldstrafe bei Zuwiderhandlung.
> Danke allen Ar$chlöschern, die es soweit haben kommen lassen!:kotz:Supi, weiter so



Man beachte den genauen Wortlaut.
Bis der Konfuse sich das mal wirklich durchgelesen hat, waren wir auch ziemlich irritiert, weil die Schilder an Stellen stehen, die doch tlw. weit von der Wallanlage entfernt sind. Nun interpretieren wir das so, dass es sich hierbei um Hinweisschilder handelt, die nicht zwingend den Weg, an dem sie aufgestellt wurden, sperren sollen 

Und das die Wallanlage nicht befahren wird versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## mikkael (12. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mika, apropos, ich komme morgen auch zum Spielen


Super, ich bringe dein Geschenk mit. 



jokomen schrieb:


> Macht mich ja immer so schlapp, den Mikkael den Berg hoch zu schieben.


Es lohnt sich. Von oben aus kannst du beobachten, wie schnell ich den Berg runterdüse.  



jokomen schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten Trails leider nicht mehr befahrbar.


Das ist nur der Anfang. Leider. Andauernd hier im Forum rumzublödeln und davon auszugehen, es treffe einem nicht, bringt sowieso nichts. Mountainbiker, vor allem in deutschen Wäldern geniessen einen schlechten Ruf und sehr viele tun nichts dagegen, sogar veralbern die, die was tun wollen.

Schon sehr bald wird es auch Neanderthal treffen. Das habe ich längst vorausgesagt.

Ich bin in einer glücklichen Lage, oft wegfahren zu können. Immer geht es nicht, aber öfter wird es demnächst sein _müssen_. Gerade Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahrer soll dies anspornen, sich mehr zu engagieren.

VG Mikkael


PS. _Komme gerade vom Kino, habe Star Trek angeschaut. Aaah, wie hat alles damals angefangen?_


----------



## mikkael (13. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Die Feierabendrunde für kommenden Mittwoch habe ich eingetragen


@hardy

Ich habe morgen Nachmittag einen Termin in Aachen und werde anschliessend nach Burscheid kommen. Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber es kann unter Umständen sein, dass ich mich etwas verspäte, bitte schalte dein Handy nicht aus.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Mai 2009)

Es geht doch bei den Verboten nicht darum, die Natur zu schützen. Es geht nur ein paar militanten Wanderer darum, anderen Leuten den Spaß zu nehmen. So ist Deutschland !!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Mai 2009)

Mein Motto lautet nun: Der Ordnungshüter, der mich einholt, hat jeden Euro verdient


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, wenn Ihr in Gruppen untertwegs seid, gilt die alte Zechprellerregel, nur den Langsamsten erwischt es


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2009)

Hardy, ist bei dir der EDIT-Button defekt?


----------



## joscho (13. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei den Verboten nicht darum, die Natur zu schützen. Es geht nur ein paar militanten Wanderer darum, anderen Leuten den Spaß zu nehmen. So ist Deutschland !!!



Schlecht geschlafen 
Im konkreten geht es um den Schutz eines Bodendenkmals. Ob das schützenswert oder überhaupt erkennbar ist, kann ja an geeigneter Stelle diskutiert werden. Der aktuelle Stand ist aber, dass die Wallanlage als Denkmal eingestuft wurde. Somit sollte dies respektiert werden.
Auf dem Schild steht "Das widerrechtliche befahren des Bodendenkmals...". Da steht nicht "Das widerrechtliche befahren der Zubringerwege...". Insonfern gehe ich davon aus, und würde es auch drauf ankommen lassen, dass die Wege befahren werden dürfen.

Was mich stört ist die explizite und ausschließliche Nennung der Mountainbiker statt der Waldnutzer, Besucher o.ä. Dies widerrum haben wir, wenn ich die Berichte richtig in Erinnerung habe, tatsächlich einigen unbelehrbaren Mountainbikern zu verdanken.


----------



## mikkael (13. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Dies widerrum haben wir einigen unbelehrbaren Mountainbikern zu verdanken.


Das sind wir doch alle. Wer ist belehrbar?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wer ist belehrbar?


Ich . Da meine Touren seit 1993 immer längs durchs Eifgental verlaufen sind, mit möglichst wenig Höhenmetern, kannte ich zwar den Natrufreundepfad aus meinen allerersten MTB Touren 1991, aber der Ringwall wurde mir erst vor ca. 2,5 Jahren gezeigt. 
Mit Aufkommen der Sperrdiskussion habe ich diesen Teil auch nicht mehr befahren, sondern nur noch ab und zu den Naturfreundepfad. Also max 1x pro Jahr.

Wenn ich dank joschos Foto nun aber den Text der Tafeln interpretiere, sehe ich da momentan auch nur eine Sperrung des eigentlichen Ringwalls und nicht des Nat.pfades.
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## juchhu (13. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Ich *. Da meine Touren seit 1993 immer längs durchs Eifgental verlaufen sind, mit möglichst wenig Höhenmetern, kannte ich zwar den Natrufreundepfad aus meinen allerersten MTB Touren 1991, aber der Ringwall wurde mir erst vor ca. 2,5 Jahren gezeigt.
> Mit Aufkommen der Sperrdiskussion habe ich diesen Teil auch nicht mehr befahren, sondern nur noch ab und zu den Naturfreundepfad. Also max 1x pro Jahr.
> 
> Wenn ich dank joschos Foto nun aber den Text der Tafeln interpretiere, sehe ich da momentan auch nur eine Sperrung des eigentlichen Ringwalls und nicht des Nat.pfades.
> Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.



Genau 

Wo ist bitte das Problem, den eigentlichen Ringwall MTB-mäßig zu meiden? Tun wir doch bitte nicht so, als würde das Abendland untergehen. Es ist unbestritten ein historisches, kartografiertes und ausgewiesenes Bodenbaudenkmal. Wenn bestimmte Gruppen nicht in den letzten Jahren durch unsachgemäße und in die Oberflächenstruktur eingreifenden Maßnahmen aufgefallen wären und gleichzeitig nicht durch diverse Internetveröffentlichen (u.a. Fahrvideos) auf diesen Spot weit über die lokalen Bekanntheitsgrad hinaus aufmerksam gemacht hätte, müßten wir uns jetzt nicht über das Schild und möglicherweise über zukünftig weitere einschränkende Maßnahmen seitens der Kommunen unterhalten.


----------



## jokomen (13. Mai 2009)

So, kann mich heute zeitig loseisen, wird also mit der Tour klappen.


----------



## jokomen (13. Mai 2009)

Erster 

Wie jetzt, doch noch alle unterwegs und Sondertrainingseinlagen abspulen? Oder in der Dusche nach den 120km eingeschlafen. Vielleicht war der 23er Schnitt ja doch zu doll für die Meisten 

Hey Hardy, war ne schöne lockere Feierabend-Runde mit sehr angenehmer Begleitung! Werde jetzt bestimmt mal öfters zu Euch stoßen um mit richtigen Mannsbildern den Boden umzupflügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Werde jetzt bestimmt mal öfters zu Euch stoßen um mit richtigen Mannsbildern den Boden umzupflügen.



hört sich ja gut an!

war eben über Glüder bis Müngsten und zurück, keine 120km, nur 40 mit 500hm. hab mitten im wald ne nette bikerin getroffen  und später noch einen, der pannenmässig am wegesrand stand, aber nur ne sms lesen musste

wege und trails waren überwiegend trocken, den kotflügel hinten hätts nicht gebraucht. aber morgen gibts ja schon wieder regen


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit,

war eine angenehme Runde gestern, schöne Runde, nette Leute.

Ich hatte aber nicht ganz 120Km drauf....aber ich glaube @joko ist auch mit dem Rad angereist.

Die Engländer machen gute Riegel

bis denn

Jup....


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Die Engländer machen gute Riegel



...die sind sogar so gut, die geben dir Kraft für

2 gerissene Speichen,
eiernde Laufräder,
krummes Schaltwerk,
defektes Schaltauge und
eine ausgeleierte Gabel!

Damit bist du am Berg der KING und bergab sowieso....


----------



## mikkael (14. Mai 2009)

Habe ich euch lieb! 

Schöne Grüße aus Palma! Bin gleich wieder zurück. 

Mikkael


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Habe ich euch lieb!
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Palma! Bin gleich wieder zurück.
> 
> Mikkael


 

Das du uns lieb hast is mir klar, aber Palma? 

Du warst bestimmt Google Earth in Palma


----------



## mikkael (14. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Das du uns lieb hast is mir klar, aber Palma? Du warst bestimmt Google Earth in Palma


Tja, 5 Uhr hin, 23 Uhr zurück. Genauso wie beim Dachdecken!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Mai 2009)

Sorry, dass es noch keinen Tourbericht gegeben hat, aber ich habe es bisher einfach nicht geschafft


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, 5 Uhr hin, 23 Uhr zurück. Genauso wie beim Dachdecken!



Einer von uns beiden ist nicht normal. Mir sags man´s schon länger nach, aber du auch?


----------



## mikkael (15. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Einer von uns beiden ist nicht normal. Mir sags man´s schon länger nach, aber du auch?


Ja, auch. Das war ausschliesslich Arbeit. 

@hardy
Du hast doch Fotos gemacht, oder? Wird nächste Woche am Mittwoch oder Dienstag gefahren? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Mai 2009)

*Tourbericht zur Feierabendrunde*

Am 13.05. haben wir uns zu acht auf eine Runde an die Dhünntalsperre aufgemacht. Ich wusste sofort, dass ich beim Anblick dieser gut trainierten und strammen Jungs das volle Programm locker durchziehen konnte. Ich denke, das sind Männer, von denen Frauen träumen.

Zunächst ging es am Thomashof vorbei herunter ins Eifgenbachtal, um dann nach kurzer Durchfahrt des Eifgenbachtals zum Einstieg des Singletrails zu gelangen, der dann am Schölerhof endet. Da ich selbst dort gut drei Jahre nicht mehr war, war ich überrascht, wie gut der Singletrail inzwischen ausgebaut ist. Aufgrund mangelnden Mutes und Technik musste ich viele Stellen umfahren, hier wäre aber sicherlich mal angesagt, sich länger aufzuhalten.

Danach ging es dann durch das Dhünntal hoch nach Grimberg, um dann über den bekannten Singletrail, zum Fuß der Dhünntalstaumauer zu kommen. Nun ging es hoch zur Staumauer und Richtung Lindscheid, um zum Einstieg in den Dhünntalsperrenrundweg zu kommen. Den Rundweg sind wir dann auch bis Vorsperrmauer gefahren. An den drei kleineren Steilstücken wurde keine Schwäche gezeigt, die Füsse blieben auf den Pedalen. Ich muss hier allerdings bemerken, dass ein Anstieg ausgenutzt wurde, um mir die Chance zu geben, das Feld mal wieder vor mir herzutreiben.

Nun ging es nach Großeledder hoch, um den Übergang ins Eifgenbachtal zu schaffen, welches wir dann im D-Zug-Tempo durchfahren haben. Der Schlussanstieg nach Burscheid war dann nur noch Formsache.

Insgesamt sind dann knapp 30 Kilometer und 700 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen, was für eine Feierabendrunde ziemlich anständig ist. 

Nächste Woche geht dann die Show in der Wipperaue weiter.


----------



## jokomen (15. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> *Tourbericht zur Feierabendrunde*
> 
> Ich denke, das sind Männer, von denen Frauen träumen.



Haben die echt nix besseres, wovon die träumen können ?  Wen hast Du denn beim Träumen befragt.  Da sollten wir uns vielleicht mal gemeinsan vorstellen. 



hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> *Tourbericht zur Feierabendrunde*
> 
> ....dass ein Anstieg ausgenutzt wurde, um mir die Chance zu geben, das Feld mal wieder vor mir herzutreiben.



wir sind ja alle nur vor dem plötzlichen Gestank geflüchtet. Als wir die [email protected] nicht mehr gerochen haben, sind wir ja alle stehen geblieben.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]

Mikkael, warum hast Du uns das verschwiegen ? Ich habe Dich vollkommen unterschätzt


----------



## mikkael (15. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> warum hast Du uns das verschwiegen ? Ich habe Dich vollkommen unterschätzt


Kennst du das Video nicht? 

Bald, sehr bald, wenn ich genau so groß und stark bin wie Jokomen, so athletisch bin wie Langenfelder, so abenteuerlustig und willenstark bin wie mein Lehrmeister, so klug, federleicht und proteinreich bin wie der Tourenführer, so trickreich und wendig bin wie enrgy, dann, aber nur dann...

Tja, bis dahin heisst's wohl: Zugucken, die Klappe halten, Juppi ärgern. Schicksal.


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Mai 2009)

ich kannte es noch nicht, man, ist das .....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen miteinander, ich werde heute das herrliche Wetter ausnutzen und mache mich gleich auf ins Bergische. Es steht der K-Weg auf dem Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Guten Morgen miteinander, ich werde heute das herrliche Wetter ausnutzen und mache mich gleich auf ins Bergische. Es steht der K-Weg auf dem Programm



K = Klingenpfad?

Wir haben ab 13:00 Uhr eine Runde um Solingen vor.

siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=11038#gmessage11038


----------



## jokomen (16. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> K = Klingenpfad?



Klingenpfad, wäre der S-Weg
K steht für rund um Kürten


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heute rund um Kürten gefahren. Von der zweiten Hälfte des K-Wegs war ich vollkommen enttäuscht. Da war überhaupt nichts. Aber trotzdem macht es natürlich Spaß mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein 

Mit den knapp über 70 Kilometer und über 1400 Höhenmeter habe ich dieses Wochenende genug.


----------



## joscho (16. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich bin heute rund um Kürten gefahren. Von der zweiten Hälfte des K-Wegs war ich vollkommen enttäuscht. Da war überhaupt nichts. Aber trotzdem macht es natürlich Spaß mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein
> 
> Mit den knapp über 70 Kilometer und über 1400 Höhenmeter habe ich dieses Wochenende genug.



Ja, mussten wir auch schon feststellen (Klick).
Grevenbroich, war ich eben, kann ich aber auch nicht gerade empfehlen. OK, wenn man noch nie einen Tagebau gesehen hat... 
... dann fährt man besser zur Sophienhöhe


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mit den knapp über 70 Kilometer und über 1400 Höhenmeter habe ich dieses Wochenende genug.



 Willst du wieder in die Schweiz zum Bikeurlaub?

Wir hatten auf "Rund um Solingen" auf 55km ca. 700Hm. Da ist noch Luft für morgen. 
Einen schönen flowigen Trail (künstlich angelegt) haben wir entdeckt, auf der Anfahrt zu den Teufelsklippen 
Und außer einem garstigen Kettenklemmer gleich zu Beginn und einer verlorenen linken Kurbel im Ittertal (Scheiß HTII) gabs noch 2 Hochzeiten, aber keinen Todesfall...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, mussten wir auch schon feststellen (Klick).
> Grevenbroich, war ich eben, kann ich aber auch nicht gerade empfehlen. OK, wenn man noch nie einen Tagebau gesehen hat...
> ... dann fährt man besser zur Sophienhöhe



Aus der Runde ist etwas zu machen. Nur der letzte Teil ist vollkommen überflüssig. Mit ein wenig Tuning wird das gehen. 

Es ist nervig, wenn Du ohnehin ziemlich am Ende bist und dann noch Asphalt abreiten musst. Oder noch schlimmer, steile Passagen hochfahren, Asphalt herunterfahren. Das demoralisiert vollkommen.

Die Alltrather Höhe ist halt eine Feierabendgeschichte, um ein wenig durch die Gegend zu rollen. Hin und wieder ist das ganz nett. Aber gut, mit Mountainbiken hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Willst du wieder in die Schweiz zum Bikeurlaub?



Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich richtig zuschlage. Locker auf dem Plan steht Obersdorf.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2009)

Ja, war ne nette Runde und hat auch trotz Überschreiten meines Zeitlimits keine Regierungs-Erklärung gegeben.


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich bin heute rund um Kürten gefahren. ...
> 
> Mit den knapp über 70 Kilometer und über 1400 Höhenmeter habe ich dieses Wochenende genug.




Ihr seid ja Tiere, diese vielen Berge sind nichts für mich, ich komme mal gerade auf den Venushügel rauf.

Zum Thema Hügel, ich hab mal ´ne Runde für Mittwoch reingestellt.
Mika pack schon mal die Riegel ein.

Bis denn

Jup......


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Mai 2009)

Da setz ich lieber aus, fahr am Vatertag ne richtige Tour und kein Sprint. Wer mitkommen will http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=11153#gmessage11153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte für Mittwoch als Alternative zum üblichen Tourstart eine kleine Schleife Richtung Höhscheid anzubieten. Etwa 10km mit 160Hm, Dauer ab Wipperaue ca. 30-40min. Ankunft wieder an der Wipperaue. Es ist ja jetzt locker bis 21.30 hell.


----------



## mikkael (17. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mit den knapp über 70 Kilometer und über 1400 Höhenmeter habe ich dieses Wochenende genug.


Hardy,

du bist jetzt schon fit genug für die Bande, chill out! Oder willst du uns Knappen verlassen und mit @Badehose auf Touren gehen? 

Am Mittwoch Abend muss ich wohl passen, da ich am Dienstag Abend schon Feierabendbikerland verlasse, gen Süden. Allerdings wird es diesmal nichts mit Finale Ligure, Familienrat hat sich für die bayrische Heimat entschieden.

Als Vatertagsspecial steht, je nach Schneelage, vielleicht eine Karwendelrunde auf dem Programm. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> .. je nach Schneelage, vielleicht eine Karwendelrunde auf dem Programm...



Liegt da noch soviel Schnee, daß man da mit Skiern rum kann?


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Liegt da noch soviel Schnee, daß man da mit Skiern rum kann?


Ich habe die Reifen gewechselt. 

Es war ein ziemlich schneereicher Winter und Karwendel ist traditionell die letzte Bastion. Also ab 1500m wird es immer noch Schnee geben, mir soll's egal sein, so hoch kann ich sowieso nur mit Lift!


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich hätte für Mittwoch als Alternative zum üblichen Tourstart eine kleine Schleife Richtung Höhscheid anzubieten. Etwa 10km mit 160Hm, Dauer ab Wipperaue ca. 30-40min. Ankunft wieder an der Wipperaue. Es ist ja jetzt locker bis 21.30 hell.



Meinst du, dass wir die Schleife in die Runde mit einbauen?
Wäre gut, können wir gern machen, dann passen wir die Feierabendrunde in der Richtung an.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ... Am Mittwoch Abend muss ich wohl passen, da ich am Dienstag Abend schon Feierabendbikerland verlasse, gen Süden. Allerdings wird es diesmal nichts mit Finale Ligure, Familienrat hat sich für die bayrische Heimat entschieden.
> 
> Als Vatertagsspecial steht, je nach Schneelage, vielleicht eine Karwendelrunde auf dem Programm.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Denke an die Schlüssel


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

So, diesmal tierisch ernst.

Unser Wohnmobil war heute bei der Inspektion und es wurde festgestellt, dass ein Hinterrad- und ein Vorderreifen mit einem Messerähnlichen Gegenstand vorsätzlich aufgeschlitzt wurde. Es soll so auffällig tief gewesen sein, dass ihr die Weiterfahrt untersagt wurde. Wir haben neue Reifen bestellt, die werden diese Woche geliefert.

Seit dem ich eine ähnliche Geschichte mit meinem ehemaligen Auto hatte, checken wir unsere Reifen besonders oft. Auch diesmal so. Sie hatte Anfang letzter Woche den Druck überprüft und die Reifen ausführlich kontrolliert. In der Zwischenzeit stand der Wagen zwei mal am Parkplatz in Burscheid (Mittwoch Abend und Samstag tagsüber) und einmal 1 Stunde in einem Firmengelände in Aachen, sonst bei uns im gesperrten Hof.

Zwar vollkommen unbegründet, aber ich hatte am Samstag bei der Rückfahrt ein komisches Gefühl, als ob de Balanz des Wagens nicht mehr stimmte.

Vorsichtshalber rate ich jedem, der diesen Parkplatz immer wieder mit dem Auto ansteuert, vor der Rückfahrt besonders auf die Reifen zu achten.

VG Mikkael


----------



## jokomen (18. Mai 2009)

Hey Mikkael,

kann es sein, dass Du in letzter Zeit große Probleme mit Gummis  hast ? 

Beim nächsten Parkplatzstopp sollten wir vielleicht mal ne kleine CAM im Gebüsch mitlaufen lassen. So eine Geschichte ist echt ärgerlich


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass Du in letzter Zeit große Probleme mit Gummis hast


Scheinbar so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Mai 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Mikkael,
> 
> kann es sein, dass Du in letzter Zeit große Probleme mit Gummis  hast ?



Wieso? Ist er wieder Vater geworden?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass wir die Schleife in die Runde mit einbauen?
> Wäre gut, können wir gern machen, dann passen wir die Feierabendrunde in der Richtung an.




Genauso meinte ich das...
Ich überlege noch, ob wir evtl. nicht stur zurück zur Wipperaue fahren, sondern vorher schon hoch und kämen dann etwas später am Ruderhaus-DH raus, der ja unten an der Wupper zwischen Rüden und Wupperhof endet.
Von da an würde ich wieder übergeben. 
Bis dorthin wären das dann von der Wipperaue 15km mit 300Hm, also genau richtig warmgefahren für größere Taten ab Glüder...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Mai 2009)

@Mikkael

Was dem einem seine Gummis, sind dem anderen seine Schläuche !


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Genauso meinte ich das...
> Ich überlege noch, ob wir evtl. nicht stur zurück zur Wipperaue fahren, sondern vorher schon hoch und kämen dann etwas später am Ruderhaus-DH raus, der ja unten an der Wupper zwischen Rüden und Wupperhof endet.
> Von da an würde ich wieder übergeben.
> Bis dorthin wären das dann von der Wipperaue 15km mit 300Hm, also genau richtig warmgefahren für größere Taten ab Glüder...



Da ich mir eh noch nichts überlegt habe können wir noch beliebig an der Route basteln.


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Mai 2009)

Schade, ich wäre gerne dabei, muss allerdings Arbeiten. Das Hobby und meine Familie müssen finanziert werden. Aber nächsten Mittwoch ......... 

Gruss Mark (Kaminfreund)


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wir hatten auf "Rund um Solingen" auf 55km ca. 700Hm. Da ist noch Luft für morgen.
> Einen schönen flowigen Trail (künstlich angelegt) haben wir entdeckt, auf der Anfahrt zu den Teufelsklippen




[ame="http://vimeo.com/4691545"]Hier ist der Trail.[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (18. Mai 2009)

Hey,

der sieht ja richtig nett aus! Schön flowig.


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Trail.




Cool, den bauen wir dann Mittwoch auch gleich mit ein, wir wollten ja eh eine ausgedehntere Runde drehen, oder? Hat einer die Koordinaten?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2009)

N 51.213359° - o 7.095459°


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> N 51.213359° - o 7.095459°




Danke, jetzt müßte man nur noch mit den elekronischen Helferchen umgehen können. Das krieg ich schon noch raus.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> N 51.213359° - o 7.095459°



Bist Du sicher, dass das die richtigen Koordinaten sind


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das die richtigen Koordinaten sind



Also ich hab sie zuhause aus Google earth rauskopiert, und wenn ich sie hier auf der Arbeit wieder als Koordinaten für eine Markierung in GE eingebe, stimmt das. Die Markierung liegt ungefähr beim Beginn des Trails. Evtl. lässt sich sogar noch etwas weiter oben einsteigen.
Davon, daß wir morgen da hinfahren, war von meiner Seite aus auch nie die Rede. Das können wir dann gerne in einer "Rund um Solingen" Runde machen, die so etwa 3h Fahrzeit beansprucht. Mit etwas Licht ist das auch an einem Mittwoch zu schaffen.


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Mai 2009)

Müsste hier sein:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...berg+5&ie=UTF8&geocode=FQNzDQMdGU5sAA&split=0


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Koordination in MagicMaps eingegeben. Dort bin ich dann bei Hattingen gelandet


----------



## mikkael (19. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich habe die Koordination in MagicMaps eingegeben. Dort bin ich dann bei Hattingen gelandet


auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2009)

In Hattingen war ich vorigen Montag. Es gibt nördlich von Wuppertal eine alte, zum Radweg umgebaute Bahntrasse, die auf 13km über ca. 130Hm dorthin führt.
Und einen (allerdings derzeit mit Gittern gesperrten) 720m Tunnel, der die Strecke von Wichlinghausen unter der A46 nordwärts langführt und hinter dem Clubhaus des Golplatz beim Hotel Juliana endet.
Näheres hier

Den Tunnel hatte ich vor 17 Jahren mal OHNE Licht durchquert, wegen des gekrümmten Streckenverlaufs kein Spaß. Man sieht definitiv NÜSCHT. Und man weiß nicht, ist da ein Loch, ein Felsblock, ne Leiche oder sonstwas.
Das habe ich mir dann letzte Woche mit entsprechender Beleuchtung nochmal gegönnt. Ein Kinderspiel!
Zusammengefasst soll diese alte Bahntrasse, welche durch ganz W´tal führt, für 17Mio wieder hergerichtet werden und auch der Tunnel soll dazu freigegeben werden.
Insgesamt natürlich keine MTB-Tour, aber wer ein paar Tracks aus der Hattinger/Sprockhöveler Gegend auftreibt, kann da schon was draus machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (19. Mai 2009)

die koordinaten müssten in der nähe vom gräfrather wasserturm sein.

den oberen teil des trails haben bekannte angelegt, der untere teil ist uralt.


Ride on


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> die koordinaten müssten in der nähe vom gräfrather wasserturm sein.
> 
> den oberen teil des trails haben bekannte angelegt, der untere teil ist uralt.
> 
> ...



Das ist am Ende der Welt, wie wollt Ihr denn das schaffen


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Das ist am Ende der Welt, wie wollt Ihr denn das schaffen




DER WEG IST DAS ZIEL!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> DER WEG IST DAS ZIEL!!



Darauf bin ich schon zu oft hereingefallen


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Mai 2009)

Hey R2D2,

meine Haus und Hof Abfahrt !!!, allerdings komme ich immer von der Seite zur Teufelsklippe (Auf deinem Film der breite kreuzende Weg). Wo geht der obere Teil rein ? Fauna runter, rechts, bei dem ersten Haus auf der linken Seite links und dann rechts ? 

Übrigends, im Burgholz können wir uns auch bestens austoben, mit einer Tour über Kohlfurth, Müngsten, Burg bis zur Wipperaue, hat dann allerdings 1000 hm bis 1500 hm

Gruß Mark


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hey R2D2,
> 
> meine Haus und Hof Abfahrt !!!, allerdings komme ich immer von der Seite zur Teufelsklippe (Auf deinem Film der breite kreuzende Weg). Wo geht der obere Teil rein ? Fauna runter, rechts, bei dem ersten Haus auf der linken Seite links und dann rechts ?
> 
> ...




Hey Mark,

willst du uns in der Gegend nicht mal schön ausführen? Ist ja dein zuhause. Interesse haben wohl einige.


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Mai 2009)

Jo, gerne, bin schon ganz aufgeregt  Ist halt die Frage ob wir an der Solinger Fauna starten oder eine Rundreise machen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Das ist am Ende der Welt, wie wollt Ihr denn das schaffen



Komm, du 70km/1400Hm-Fahrer, ich hab doch oben geschrieben: Fahrzeit bei der Runde (mit Start am Friedhof Kapeller Weg) über Ohligser Heide, Ittertal, Gräfrath, Kohlfurth, Müngsten, Burg, Glüder, Wipperaue zurück zum Friedhof sind ca. 3h OHNE Pausen, ca 50km bei knapp700Hm. Beim Start um 18Uhr und Sonnenschein bis 21.30h sollte das kein Problem sein. Ab Burg gibst zurück eh keine Trails mehr. Positionslichter würde ich trotzdem jedem empfehlen.

Ich würde aber gerne mal den Bereich von Kohlfurth bis Küllenhahn (Burgholz) ausgiebig unter die Räder nehmen, da war ich noch nie. Allerdings fahre ich nicht mit dem Auto 30min bis Gräfrath, um dann eine Rundreise bis Wipperaue zu machen. Die Trails zwischen Müngsten und Wipperaue kennen wir ja zur Genüge.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Müsste hier sein:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...berg+5&ie=UTF8&geocode=FQNzDQMdGU5sAA&split=0



Hast recht. Laut MapSource und Google ist es bei Flockertsberg. (Wo auch immer das sein mag) Dann muß man nur noch den Einstieg finden. Man ist das schön mit den elektronischen Helfern. 





Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Jo, gerne, bin schon ganz aufgeregt  Ist halt die Frage ob wir an der Solinger Fauna starten oder eine Rundreise machen.




Ich denke, als Feierabendrunde müssten wir an der Fauna starten, obwohl es kein günstiger Startpunkt ist. Oder wir machen an einem Wochenende eine ausgedehntere Tour draus, Startpunkt egal.
Ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit. 
Freu mich immer über neue Gegenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2009)

Hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem K-Weg vom Wochenende:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34872.html


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2009)

Morgen möchte ich gegen 20.30 Uhr zurück sein, da ich noch am Abend unterwegs bin.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Morgen möchte ich gegen 20.30 Uhr zurück sein, da ich noch am Abend unterwegs bin.



Von wo möchtest du denn zurück sein?


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Mai 2009)

Also, eine Runde geht von der Fauna über und durch Burgholz links der Wupper bis Müngsten und über Solingen Halfeshof/Teegarten (Velo Solingen Rennstrecke) rechts der Wupper über die Papiermühle, Kaffee Hubraum, hoch zur Fauna. Diese Tour ist in der Woche abends zu machen. 700 - 800 hm

Falls wir allerdings am Friedhof Kapeller Weg starten, können wir die Runde beliebig ausdehen und es kommen  .xxx..... hm zusammen. Enrgy, ich glaube ihr habt bei eurer Runde
in der Kohlfurth ein Floß genommen seid bei einem Bierchen die Wupper runter getreiben.


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hey R2D2,
> 
> meine Haus und Hof Abfahrt !!!, allerdings komme ich immer von der Seite zur Teufelsklippe (Auf deinem Film der breite kreuzende Weg). Wo geht der obere Teil rein ? Fauna runter, rechts, bei dem ersten Haus auf der linken Seite links und dann rechts ?
> 
> ...



Hi, der Einstieg ist am Flockertsberg, an den paar Häuschen, wo der Wald beginnt, links.
Ich habe die Sequenz aus dem Archiv gekramt:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4735808"]Einstieg am Flockertsberg-Trail on Vimeo[/ame]

Vorsicht, zur Orientierung: wir sind hier noch mal von unten hoch gefahren, um den Trail ein zweites mal zu fahren. Normal kommt man von der Fauna aus der Gegenrichtung! Das könnt Ihr am besten erkennen, wenn Ihr das Video am Anfang auf Pause stoppt.

Zur Fahrzeit: Es waren gehetzte 4h inkl. Pausen vom Kappeler Weg aus, weil ich leider zu wenig Zeit mitgebracht hatte. Also mir wäre das für eine Feierabendrunde zu hektisch.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Also, eine Runde geht von der Fauna über und durch Burgholz links der Wupper bis Müngsten und über Solingen Halfeshof/Teegarten (Velo Solingen Rennstrecke) rechts der Wupper über die Papiermühle, Kaffee Hubraum, hoch zur Fauna. Diese Tour ist in der Woche abends zu machen. 700 - 800 hm



Das hört sich gut an. Müssmer mal im Auge behalten.



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Falls wir allerdings am Friedhof Kapeller Weg starten, können wir die Runde beliebig ausdehen und es kommen  .xxx..... hm zusammen. Enrgy, ich glaube ihr habt bei eurer Runde
> in der Kohlfurth ein Floß genommen seid bei einem Bierchen die Wupper runter getreiben.



Ich habe nicht vor, von zuhause aus per Bike nach Burgholz zu fahren, dort Hm machen und mich dann wieder zurück zu quälen. Ist mir definitiv zu weit.

Im Anhang der Pfad für MagicMaps. 

Hardy, dann mußt du dich wohl früher loseisen. Außer es regnet stärker, dann fahre ich auch nicht weiter....


Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Man kann die Runde auch ab 18h schaffen, aber dann sollte man a) Licht mitnehmen und b) dürfen keine größeren Pannen passieren. Wir hatten "nur" einen Kettenklemmer und eine verlorene Kurbel, schön verteilt auf beide Protagonisten. 
Wenn da abends 6-8 Mann mitfahren, kann das natürlich ganz anders aussehen. Und 1-2 Pausen will man ja auch machen.

Also ich plädiere da eher für die vom Kaminfreund vorgeschlagene Variante des außerordentlichen Treffs in SG-Fauna. Entweder unter der Woche oder mal am WE, damit wir uns nicht hetzen müssen. Nur wie gesagt muß sich die Anfahrt schon lohnen und nicht Trails beinhalten, die wir eh fast jede Woche fahren. Also alles nördlich Fauna ist für mich Neuland und für die meisten hier wohl auch.

Guts Nächtle bis heut abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (20. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit

Heute Abend hatte ich an eine normale Feierabendrunde gedacht, um 20.30 Uhr können wir gern zurück sein.

Die "Faunarunde" können wir ja mal als Feierabendrunde ab Startpunkt Fauna ins Auge fassen. Als Guide vielleicht @Kaminfreund?

Zusätzlich hat unser Kaminfreund vielleicht auch eine ausgedehntere Runde für einen Wochenendtag oder Feiertag drauf? Dabei wäre mir der Startpunkt egal.

Bis nachher

Jup....o


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Heute Abend hatte ich an eine normale Feierabendrunde gedacht, um 20.30 Uhr können wir gern zurück sein.
> 
> ...



Erstmal viel Spaß heute, muß wie gesagt noch arbeiten und werde mich um 19:30 in die Berge hauen.

Gerne können wir n. Woche die Faunarunde ins Auge fassen, ich bin bereit.

Auch eine WE Runde wäre zu besprechen.

cu MArk


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mich Samstag wahrscheinlich im Ahrtal vergnügen. Der Steiner Berg muss mal wieder bezwungen werden


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Gerne können wir n. Woche die Faunarunde ins Auge fassen, ich bin bereit.
> 
> cu MArk




Wahrscheinlich bietet Hardy nächste Woche wieder eine Feierabendrunde ab Burscheid an. Wir wollen das ja im wöchentlichen Wechsel machen. Da sollten wir nicht gegenseitig konkurrieren.
Falls Hardy nächste Woche nichts anbieten möchte dann gern, ansonsten vielleicht Mi. 3.6.?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bietet Hardy nächste Woche wieder eine Feierabendrunde ab Burscheid an. Wir wollen das ja im wöchentlichen Wechsel machen. Da sollten wir nicht gegenseitig konkurrieren.
> Falls Hardy nächste Woche nichts anbieten möchte dann gern, ansonsten vielleicht Mi. 3.6.?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Nächste Woche fahren wir eine Runde ab Hilgen. Dann geht es Richtung Müngstener Brücke !


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bietet Hardy nächste Woche wieder eine Feierabendrunde ab Burscheid an. Wir wollen das ja im wöchentlichen Wechsel machen. Da sollten wir nicht gegenseitig konkurrieren.
> Falls Hardy nächste Woche nichts anbieten möchte dann gern, ansonsten vielleicht Mi. 3.6.?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



OK 03.06. hört sich gut an, sollten wir ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> OK 03.06. hört sich gut an, sollten wir ins Auge fassen.



Super, dann kannst du ja einen Termin ins LMB setzen. Wird bestimmt interessant.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Mai 2009)

Heute morgen habe ich mir dann mal die Tour von Mittwoch näher angeschaut. So ein wenig habe ich schon geahnt, wo wir lang gefahren sind, aber so richtig dann nicht 

Es war für mich als alter Chickentrailer natürlich eine Ehre, auf den historischen Pfaden von Enrgy unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Nur geht mir ein Gedanke nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Wenn Du Deine Runde mit einem 25er Schnitt gedreht hast, hat Deine Partnerin auch nicht mehr viel Spaß an Dir gehabt, oder 

Auf jeden Fall war es eine sehr interessante Runde. Vielen Dank für das Guiding !

Und wenn ich heute poste, heisst das nicht, dass wir heute erst nach Hause zurückgefunden haben 

Heute war ich im Ahrtal und habe eine Runde gedreht. Die Aufstiege dort sind dann doch eine andere Liga als bei uns im Bergischen.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Mai 2009)

Ja es war mal wieder eine angenehme Runde mit z.T. neuen Trails. Macht immer wieder Spass.
Ich bin Donnerstag dann mal ab Müngsten bis nach Wuppertal gefahren mit 2 Kumpels. Es war ein Track aus dem Netz. Ich denke, er war schon etwas älter, denn gleich zu Beginn war ein damals wohl bestehender Weg nicht mehr fahrbar, da nicht mehr vorhanden.
Außerdem kreuzte sich der Hin- und Rückweg einige Male, was die Orientierung auf dem handygroßen Display nicht gerade einfacher macht. Demnächst wähle ich lieber einen Rundweg Aber: Die Trails runter nach Sonnborn sind geil

Für diejenigen, die aus der Tour was verwenden wollen hier der Track mit allen Verfahrern...

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Mai 2009)

Die Touren für Mittwoch ab Hilgen (hinter Burscheid !!!) und Samstag ins 7G habe ich eben eingetragen. Es kann also losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (25. Mai 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Die Touren für Mittwoch ab Hilgen (hinter Burscheid !!!) und Samstag ins 7G habe ich eben eingetragen. Es kann also losgehen


Hi Hardy,

am Mittwoch bin ich dabei, am Samstag nicht. Das Pfingstwochenende, dazu die guten Wetteraussichten können dort für Gefahr sorgen. 

Nachdem ich mir die dazugehörigen Digitalkarten und die Tracks besorgt habe, beabsichtige ich am Samstag das Nachbarland zu erkunden: Eine langgezogene, leckere Tagestour* mit ordentlichen Pommes zum Schluss.

Mal sehen, was Herr Sonntag aus dem Ort des Geschehens berichten wird. Er muss ja in den letzten Tagen akribisch die verschlammten Wege freigeräumt haben. 

VG Mikkael



*_Für eventuelle Interessenten:_ Abfahrt 08.00 Uhr ab Erkrath, gefahren wird voraussichtlich diese Route.


----------



## mikkael (25. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> am Mittwoch bin ich dabei


Hardy, 

bzgl Mittwoch, wie lange ungefähr werden wir fahren?

Typisch Mikkael: Ich würde gerne diesmal das Finale der Champions League anschauen.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hardy,
> 
> bzgl Mittwoch, wie lange ungefähr werden wir fahren?
> 
> Typisch Mikkael: Ich würde gerne diesmal das Finale der Champions League anschauen.


 
So wie immer, gans einfach und scheiß auf Fussbal. Jetzt mal was anderes, Hilgen ist zwar ein Kaff, aber wo ist der Treffpunkt

ich biete wie immer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, natürlich auch fürs Bergrad an


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

kann leider schon wieder nicht am Mi. Dafür am wahrscheinlich am Sonntag oder Montag.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Mai 2009)

Den Treffpunkt findet Ihr hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...sspn=19.475441,35.200195&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=A

Wir werden spätestens gegen 20.30 Uhr zurück sein, so zumindestens der Plan.


----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> *_Für eventuelle Interessenten:_ Abfahrt 08.00 Uhr ab Erkrath, gefahren wird voraussichtlich diese Route.


Eventuell gibt es hier keine Rückfahrt, zumindest nicht an dem Tag, dafür aber eine Übernachtung mit Frühstück.


----------



## jokomen (26. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Eventuell gibt es hier keine Rückfahrt, zumindest nicht an dem Tag, dafür aber eine Übernachtung mit Frühstück.



Wenn ich nicht schon genau an dem WE in der LUX-CH wäre, würde ich gerne mal Deine Frühstückreserven vertilgen wollen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Mai 2009)

Moin, ich bin Mittwoch auch nicht dabei. Auch nächsten Mittwoch mit der Burgholz Tour klappt es nicht, ich liebe Besprechnungen am Abend (Vorgesetzte ohne Freunde und Familie)   Allerdings könnte ich den 04.06, Donnerstag anbieten -- sollten wir besprechen. 

@R2D2; Sonntag und/oder Montag früh würde passen
@Langenfelder; unser neuer Downhill war der Hammer, sollten wir schnellstmöglich 
                      in eine Tour einbauen, allerdings nur bei Trockenheit

Gruss Mark


----------



## hummock (26. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wo ist der Treffpunkt
> 
> ich biete wie immer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, natürlich auch fürs Bergrad an



Hallo Peter,

wenn der Platz noch frei ist könnte ich Dir den 
Treffpunkt zeigen

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (26. Mai 2009)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wenn der Platz noch frei ist könnte ich Dir den
> Treffpunkt zeigen
> ...


 

Der ist hiermit belegt, hol dich um 17.15 ab
der Treffpunkt ist mir jetzt auch bekannt

bis morgen

@ Kaminfreund ja solten wir tun, nur schade das du die nächsten Runden nicht kannst


----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2009)

Sorry Jungs, bin leider raus für morgen. Zeitlich klappt's nicht!


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend zusammen, 

ich hoffe euer Ausritt war trocken. Das CL Finale ist auch ganz lustig.

Ich habe für Pfingst Montag eine Runde ab Solingen Fauna / Lützowstr. 347  > Burgholz eingestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8468

cu Mark


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe euer Ausritt war trocken. Das CL Finale ist auch ganz lustig.
> 
> ...



Na, dass hört sich ja ganz geschmeidig an. Beantrage morgen mal bei meiner Regierung ein Mandat für diesen Auslandseinsatz.


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2009)

Wo/was ist dieses Fauna von dem ihr sprecht? Habt ihr ne Adresse oder Koordinaten?

Könnte sein, dass ich Montag auch Zeit habe.

Danke.


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Mai 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wo/was ist dieses Fauna von dem ihr sprecht? Habt ihr ne Adresse oder Koordinaten?
> 
> KÃ¶nnte sein, dass ich Montag auch Zeit habe.
> 
> Danke.



Moin Pommes,

hier die Definition zu Fauna    

Fauna, benannt nach der rÃ¶mischen GÃ¶ttin Fauna, bezeichnet die Gesamtheit der Tierarten in einem Gebiet. Diese wird in der Faunistik, der Faunenlehre, also der Wissenschaft von der Fauna hÃ¤ufig in Tabellen- oder Listenform erfasst. Eine alternative, umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung ist Tierwelt (im wissenschaftlichen Sprachgebrauch veraltet). Als Fauna werden auch im Allgemeinen Organismen mit heterotropher ErnÃ¤hrung bezeichnet.

Begriffe wie Meeresfauna, WÃ¼stenfauna, Waldfauna oder Wattenmeerfauna enthalten den Bezug zum betrachteten Lebensraum.

Da hÃ¤ufig auch nicht die gesamte Fauna eines Gebietes untersucht wird, sondern nur bestimmte systematische Gruppen, spricht man beispielsweise von

Avifauna â Erfassung der Vogelarten. 
Entomofauna â Erfassung der Insektenarten. 
Epifauna â Erfassung der nicht fotosynthetischen Organismen in sauerstoffarmer Umgebung und auf OberflÃ¤chen von Sedimenten. 
Herpetofauna â Erfassung der Reptilien, im weiteren Sinne hÃ¤ufig auch der Amphibien. 
Infauna â Erfassung von Organismen im Wasser, die auf dem Boden oder in Sedimenten leben. 
Ichthyofauna â Erfassung der Fischarten. 
Kryofauna â Erfassung der Tiere die in EisnÃ¤he, im Kryal, leben. 
Kryptofauna â Erfassung seltener oder bedrohter Tierarten, auch mythischer Tiere da krypto- von altgriechisch kryptos (âgeheimâ) kommt. 
Makrofauna â Erfassung der wirbellosen Tiere, die mit dem bloÃen Auge zu erkennen sind. 
Malakofauna â Erfassung der Weichtiere. 
Megafauna â Erfassung der groÃen Tiere. 
Meiofauna â Erfassung der Tiergruppe, die kleiner sind als zwei Millimeter. Zum Beispiel in mit Wasser gefÃ¼llten HÃ¶hlen und zwischen SandkÃ¶rnern. 
Mesofauna â Erfassung der wirbellosen makroskopischen Tiere, die unter der ErdoberflÃ¤che leben; z. B. WÃ¼rmer. 
Mikrofauna â Erfassung aller Mikroorganismen und sehr kleiner Tiere. 
Die Entsprechung der Fauna im Pflanzenreich ist die Flora. die befahren wir dann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wird der gesamte Planet Erde betrachtet, umfasst deren Fauna die Tierwelt als Ganzes, beispielsweise in der PalÃ¤ontologie, wo man etwa von einer âFauna der Kreidezeitâ spricht. 

SpaÃ beiseite, falls du Kinder oder einen Partner hast, wÃ¤re die Fauna ein schÃ¶nes Sonntag Nachmittags Ausflugsziel. Nur Vorsicht vor den Lamas, die Spucken.   

Tierpark Fauna Solingen GrÃ¤frath LÃ¼tzowstr. 347


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (28. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Na, dass hört sich ja ganz geschmeidig an. Beantrage morgen mal bei meiner Regierung ein Mandat für diesen Auslandseinsatz.



Sorry, Montag geht aus koalitionstaktischen Gründen nicht


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2009)

Danke kaminfreund. Wenn ich kann, trag ich mich im Termin ein.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Moin Pommes,
> 
> hier die Definition zu Fauna
> ....
> ...



und wie heißt der Chef der Fauna? 

Bestimmt der Pfau, na?


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Sorry, Montag geht aus koalitionstaktischen Gründen nicht


 

sag doch einfach du darfst nich, das hört sich nich so geschwollen an

ob`s bei mir klappt, steht noch in den Sternen.
Werde aber daran Arbeiten.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Mai 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> sag doch einfach du darfst nich, das hört sich nich so geschwollen an
> 
> ob`s bei mir klappt, steht noch in den Sternen.
> Werde aber daran Arbeiten.



sag doch einfach du darfst vielleicht nicht,...


----------



## maddin80 (28. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Postet doch keine Einstiege in Trails wie z.B. eine Seite vorher. Die Trails werden dann nur zerstörrt oder blockiert! Macht das doch per PM oder sonst wie, aber nicht hier posten!!!!!!!! Man will ja noch Spaß am Trail haben und nicht alle 2m das Bike über einen Stamm heben müssen! 

Gruß


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> sag doch einfach du darfst vielleicht nicht,...


 
Ne Ne Ne Ne ich darf vieleicht* mit,*


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2009)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Postet doch keine Einstiege in Trails wie z.B. eine Seite vorher. Die Trails werden dann nur zerstörrt oder blockiert! Macht das doch per PM oder sonst wie, aber nicht hier posten!!!!!!!! Man will ja noch Spaß am Trail haben und nicht alle 2m das Bike über einen Stamm heben müssen!
> 
> Gruß



Meinst du die Szene von den Teufelsklippen? Die Einstiege sieht ein Blinder mitm Krückstock. Und statt sich ärgern und drüberheben kann man von Hand hingelegte Stämme ja auch mal wegräumen. Falls zu dick oder schwer, packt man beim nächsten Mal die Klappsäge ein. Da bricht sich auch ein Freireiter keinen Zacken aus der Krone. Trailpflege, außer an den selbstgebastelten Bauwerken, scheint mir da eh ein Fremdwort zu sein....


----------



## Manni (28. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe euer Ausritt war trocken. Das CL Finale ist auch ganz lustig.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kaminfreund, mit dem Burgholz hab ich noch ne persönliche Rechnung auf. Als ich da letztens ne Erkundungstour gemacht habe - war das Resultat aber sehr mau. Meinst du mit Burgholz denn auch den "Berg" zwischen Küllenhan und Cronenberg, oder war ich in der falschen Ecke unterwegs 

Euer Video von der Fauna zur Wupper sieht aber schonmal sehr lecker aus, wenn es da im Burgholz ähnlich zugeht versuche ich es am Wochenende auch hin zuschaffen. 


Viele Grüße 
Manni


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Mai 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Kaminfreund, mit dem Burgholz hab ich noch ne persönliche Rechnung auf. Als ich da letztens ne Erkundungstour gemacht habe - war das Resultat aber sehr mau. Meinst du mit Burgholz denn auch den "Berg" zwischen Küllenhan und Cronenberg, oder war ich in der falschen Ecke unterwegs
> 
> Euer Video von der Fauna zur Wupper sieht aber schonmal sehr lecker aus, wenn es da im Burgholz ähnlich zugeht versuche ich es am Wochenende auch hin zuschaffen.
> 
> ...



Yes well,

Burgholz erstreckt sich beidseitig der Wupper von Küllenhahn bis zur Kohlfurth und da gibt es nette Spielereien.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns

cu mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (28. Mai 2009)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Postet doch keine Einstiege in Trails wie z.B. eine Seite vorher. Die Trails werden dann nur zerstörrt oder blockiert! Macht das doch per PM oder sonst wie, aber nicht hier posten!!!!!!!! Man will ja noch Spaß am Trail haben und nicht alle 2m das Bike über einen Stamm heben müssen!
> 
> Gruß



Ganz so wild sehe ich es auch nicht, aber im Prinzip hast Du recht. Es diente nur der Klärung hier für die Diskutierenden. abändern kann ich den Beiträg nicht mehr, aber ich habe das Video gesperrt, da es sich ja hier erledigt hat.


----------



## dali-sg (29. Mai 2009)

Moin Mark,

werde es leider nicht schaffen. Muss Montag Doppelstunde im Studio geben. 10.30 - 12.30 Uhr. Wir werden evtl. noch danach ´ne Runde drehen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## maddin80 (29. Mai 2009)

@R2-D2

War nicht böse gemeint, nur leider sieht man immer wieder, das Aufgrund solcher Beschreibungen leider auch viele Idioten sich in die schönen Trails stürtzen, Müll, Glas und Dosen da liegen bleiben. Resultat: Trail-Blockade oder Zerstörung. Das Bike Image ist sowieso nicht das Beste!

Rideo on, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal on Trail!

Gruß


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund Mark, leider kann ich Montag auch nicht mitfahren. Schade, schade. Hast du evtl. Interesse die Tour am Donnerstag anzubieten als Alternative zur Mittwochs Feierabendtour? Da wären wahrscheinlich einige dabei.

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> die Tour am Donnerstag anzubieten als Alternative zur Mittwochs Feierabendtour? Da wären wahrscheinlich einige dabei.
> 
> Jürgen


 

Ja Ja Ja ich


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Kaminfreund Mark, leider kann ich Montag auch nicht mitfahren. Schade, schade. Hast du evtl. Interesse die Tour am Donnerstag anzubieten als Alternative zur Mittwochs Feierabendtour? Da wären wahrscheinlich einige dabei.
> 
> Jürgen



Nabend,

gerade Pause in Berlin ! 

Jo, Donnerstag kann ich die Tour um 18:15 Uhr ab Solingen Fauna, xc Burgholz, einstellen.  

Das soll aber Montag nicht ersetzen, der Pfinst Ride steht. 

Gruß Mark


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm, Montag ist nicht so dolles Wetter angesagt, ich denke auch, ich werde eher den Donnerstag im Auge behalten. Da mache ich eh früher Feiereabend, dann klappt das auch mit der Anfahrt im Auto.
Kannst ja Montag die Strecke schonmal besenrein machen, damit wir nicht von Baumsperren aufgehalten werden...


----------



## mikkael (30. Mai 2009)

Am Mittwoch Abend werde ich ab Erkrath eine Feierabendrunde anbieten, wie üblich, etwa 30 km und 2,5 Stunden. Ich schreibe die Runde morgen im LMB aus.

VG Mikkael


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> gerade Pause in Berlin !




so eine Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (30. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> gerade Pause in Berlin


Jetzt Ende.

Für die Leverkusener sollen wir das BADENGEHEN in die Runden fest integrieren.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Für die Leverkusener sollen wir das BADENGEHEN in die Runden fest integrieren.



Dann bist du ja der Premium-Guide für diese Runden...


----------



## mikkael (31. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja der Premium-Guide für diese Runden


Absolut!


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hmm, Montag ist nicht so dolles Wetter angesagt, ich denke auch, ich werde eher den Donnerstag im Auge behalten. Da mache ich eh früher Feiereabend, dann klappt das auch mit der Anfahrt im Auto.
> Kannst ja Montag die Strecke schonmal besenrein machen, damit wir nicht von Baumsperren aufgehalten werden...



Montag ist Kaiserwetter und wir fahren im Burgholz an der Kaisereiche vorbei !!

Zum Gedenken
an die Reichsgründung
am 18. Jan. 1871
gepflanzt von den Primanern
des Elberfelder Gymnasiums
am 14. Juni 1871


Wer 2 x fährt hat mehr vom Fahren


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wer 2 x fährt hat mehr vom Fahren




...wer 20x fährt, langweilt sich bald...


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...wer 20x fährt, langweilt sich bald...


 
?????? und was ist mit den Bienchen und den Blümchen, das wir ja auch nicht langweilig.

so nun schlaft gut bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Mai 2009)

So, der Termin für die Donnerstag Feierabendrunde ist eingetragen. 

Und meine Frau denkt, ich hab ne Internet Freundin 


cu mark


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Und meine Frau denkt, ich hab ne Internet Freundin...



Warte mal, bis sie dahinter kommt, daß du dich mit Männern rumtreibst....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend miteinander, ich habe die Tour vom Samstag dokumentiert. Hier könnt Ihr Euch die Informationen herunterladen, wenn es interessiert:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36111.html


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit Hardy, da hast du einen schönen Bericht von Samstag geschrieben, war eine tolle Runde. 

Ich bin So + Mo an der Porta Westfalica gefahren im Wesergebirge und Wiehengebirge. Vor allem das Gebirge mit den Denkmal (weiß nicht mehr welches von beiden das ist) ist sehr lohnenswert. Wenn mal einer in der Ecke ist darf er das wirklich nicht verpassen.

Bis denn

Juppi....


----------



## mikkael (1. Juni 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> ich habe die Tour vom Samstag dokumentiert.


Schöner Bericht, Hardy!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juni 2009)

Ich kann nach meinem Urlaub erst morgen Abend sagen, wie ich die Woche zum Mountainbiken komme. Es sieht aber eher so aus, dass ich die Woche eine Pause machen muss.


----------



## mikkael (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin beim Sauna.. ähmm.. Faunabesuch mit den Kaminkehrern am Donnerstag Abend dabei. 

@morgen
Hat jemand Lust, morgen ab 18 Uhr ab <.......> eine Feierabendrunde um <.......> zu drehen?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juni 2009)

Nee nicht wirklich, aber Danke für`s Angebot.

Mach doch eine für nächste Woche ab Erkrath da war ich noch nie biken

Peter


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juni 2009)

Ich werde die Woche mit den Feierabendrunden aussetzen. Es ist kaum vorstellbar, aber ich muss arbeiten 

Für die nächste Woche wäre gut, wenn ich wüsste, ob wir in Burscheid/Hilgen oder im Wuppertal etwas machen.


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juni 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich werde die Woche mit den Feierabendrunden aussetzen. Es ist kaum vorstellbar, aber ich muss arbeiten
> 
> Für die nächste Woche wäre gut, wenn ich wüsste, ob wir in Burscheid/Hilgen oder im Wuppertal etwas machen.



Eigentlich wären wir ja ab Burscheid dran, vielleicht könnte Mika aber auch was in Erkrath zusammenstellen. Mir ist´s egal. Wenn keiner was machen will würde ich ab der Haasenmühle was anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (3. Juni 2009)

So, der Termin steht im LMB: Nächste Woche Mittwoch ab 18.00 ab Erkrath (AK Hilden).


VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (3. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr kein neues Bike kaufen, aber nach dem sich Christoph Daum die richtigste aller Entscheidungen getroffen hat und [zurück] zum besten Fußballverein der Welt wechselt, gönne ich mir ein schickes Hardtail in der richtigen Farbkombination.

*Das Fenerbahce-Rad!*


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


>



Kann man denn die Gabel zwecks Tieferlegung travelln?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juni 2009)

Mikkael, bist Du neuerdings farbenblind ???


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr kein neues Bike kaufen, aber nach dem sich Christoph Daum die richtigste aller Entscheidungen getroffen hat und [zurück] zum besten Fußballverein der Welt wechselt, gönne ich mir ein schickes Hardtail in der richtigen Farbkombination.
> 
> *Das Fenerbahce-Rad!*



AUA 

dafür gibt es morgen einen Berg extra.


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr kein neues Bike kaufen, aber nach dem sich Christoph Daum die richtigste aller Entscheidungen getroffen hat und [zurück] zum besten Fußballverein der Welt wechselt, gönne ich mir ein schickes Hardtail in der richtigen Farbkombination.
> 
> *Das Fenerbahce-Rad!*




Danke für Deine Informationen, ich dachte schon, das sein das neue IKEA-Rad "Möntenbeike" designed by Per Daunhillsson.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Juni 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mikkael, bist Du neuerdings farbenblind ???


 
Wieso? Ich find`s geil, hat nicht jeder und man wird gesehen, ob man will oder nicht.

bis nacher


----------



## mikkael (4. Juni 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Mikkael, bist Du neuerdings farbenblind ???


Kommt darauf an, welche Farben du meinst.


----------



## mikkael (4. Juni 2009)

Kurzes Update:
Finger ist wieder drin und schaut jetzt in die richtige Richtung. Oberlippe wurde mit 3 Stichen genäht. 

Ich bin bereits entlassen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Finger ist wieder drin und schaut jetzt in die richtige Richtung. Oberlippe wurde mit 3 Stichen genäht. Ich bin bereits entlassen.



Ich hoffe, das schöne neue Rad hat keine Kratzer abgekriegt?



(Was haste denn gemacht?)


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung Mika.

Abgesehen von dem traurigen Ausfall zu Beginn und Mikas Salto war es aber eine super Tour

Juppi...o


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juni 2009)

Man kann Euch auch nicht alleine lassen 

Gute Besserung Mikkael !


----------



## mikkael (4. Juni 2009)

Selbstschuld. An einer Schlüsselstelle blieb das Lenker hängen. Dadurch hatte ich einen unnötigen Salto, aufs Asphalt. Wie ich vermutet habe, war der Doc binnen Sekunden mit dem Finger fertig, die beiden Äußeren zusammengetaped, fix. Alles nach dem Muster "harte Kerle", ohne Betäubung, allerdings auch ohne Whisky und Gürtel. 

Ich muss sagen, in der Abwesenheit von meinem Gary Fisher komme ich mit diesem Bike (mein altes Canyon) nicht mehr zurecht. Immer passiert irgendwas bzw ist irgendwas (Reifen, Bremse, Lenker), was mich verunsichert. Ich kann kaum abwarten bis das Arbeitsgerät endlich fahrbereit ist.

Ein großes kompliment an Mr Chimneylover. Das war ein Sahnestück heute, 1A! 

Ein weiterer Bikerfreund musste auch abbrechen, weil sein Vorderrad Spaghetti spielte. Hat er nach Hause gefunden?

Gute Nacht!

Mikkael


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Finger ist wieder drin und schaut jetzt in die richtige Richtung. Oberlippe wurde mit 3 Stichen genäht.
> 
> Ich bin bereits entlassen.
> ...



Hola Mikkael,

best wishes von mir 

Aber eins muss gesagt werden, ich bin abgestiegen und hatte Angst 
Mikkael ist todesmutig ohne Streckenkenntnisse diesen fiesen verblockten 
Dowhill runter und nur weil ihn dieser im Weg stehende Ast  ausgehebelt hat, ist er gestürzt.

Alle anderen sind dort nur runter gefahren weil Mikkael den Weg frei gemacht hat. 

So schlaf gut.  cu Mark


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Finger ist wieder drin und schaut jetzt in die richtige Richtung. Oberlippe wurde mit 3 Stichen genäht.
> 
> Ich bin bereits entlassen.
> ...



Alles Gute auch von mir!

War ne super Tour. Den Spaghetti von Natureboy gibt's auf Video, ebenso Cycleman's Reparaturschmiede. Dauert aber noch eine Woche, bis es was hier im Netz gibt.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (4. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Selbstschuld. An einer Schlüsselstelle blieb das Lenker hängen. Dadurch hatte ich einen unnötigen Salto, aufs Asphalt. Wie ich vermutet habe, war der Doc binnen Sekunden mit dem Finger fertig, die beiden Äußeren zusammengetaped, fix. Alles nach dem Muster "harte Kerle", ohne Betäubung, allerdings auch ohne Whisky und Gürtel.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, in der Abwesenheit von meinem Gary Fisher komme ich mit diesem Bike (mein altes Canyon) nicht mehr zurecht. Immer passiert irgendwas bzw ist irgendwas (Reifen, Bremse, Lenker), was mich verunsichert. Ich kann kaum abwarten bis das Arbeitsgerät endlich fahrbereit ist.
> 
> ...



ja,danke der nachfrage.den weg zurück zur fauna war kein problem.
die felge hat noch gut gehalten,dank cyclemans hilfe.
was ist mit dir?hast du dich auch auf die nase gelegt?

bis nächste woche in erkrath!


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Juni 2009)

Moin

Ja das solte man wiederholen, bis auf die Ausfälle und Stürze.
Ich bin die Stelle auch nicht gefahren, hab geschoben, den einen Chickenway gab`s nicht.

na dann bis die Tage


----------



## jokomen (5. Juni 2009)

Hey Demolition Man 

alles Gute auch von mir! Fühle mit Dir!  haste jetzt endlich mal die dicke Lippen, wovon die Frauen immer so träumen. 





mikkael schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Finger ist wieder drin und schaut jetzt in die richtige Richtung. Oberlippe wurde mit 3 Stichen genäht.
> 
> Ich bin bereits entlassen.
> ...


----------



## mikkael (5. Juni 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> ..dicke Lippen, wovon die Frauen immer so träumen


 Allerdings bin ich die nächsten 8 Tage absolut nicht küssbar!


----------



## Badehose (5. Juni 2009)

Mikkael,

das ist ja dann bis auf ein optische Retuschen gut ausgegangen.
Gute Besserung und bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gene


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2009)

Puh, was für eine Tour gestern!

Das war ja mal fast komplettes Neuland für mich, leider habe ich auch schnell die Orientierung verloren, nachdem wir die Wupper gequert haben. Und plötzlich führt der Radweg der alten Samba Trasse durch den Löwenkäfig (oder wars der Hasenstall?) vom Wuppertaler Zoo. Klasse Gimmick haben die da gebaut!

Ich hoffe, alle Mitfahrer, die Bodenproben genommen haben, sind wohlauf und bald zu neuen Schandtaten bereit....


PS: Mikkael, die dicke Lippe ist die Strafe für das Fener Rad...


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Puh, was für eine Tour gestern!
> 
> PS: Mikkael, die dicke Lippe ist die Strafe für das Fener Rad...




Wieso, dafür hätte es Dicke Augen geben müssen!


----------



## cycleman (5. Juni 2009)

maaaaahlzeit

japp nette tour gestern.

wenn ich kann, werd ich mal wieder dabei sein.

greetz chris


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Juni 2009)

@ enrgy

Das nächste mal fahren wir in die Höhle des Löwen


----------



## mikkael (5. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> wenn ich kann, werd ich mal wieder dabei sein.






Nochmals Chris,

gestern war es beeindruckend zu sehen, wie Du das kaputte Laufrad bloß mit Schlägen einigermassen fahrtauglich gemacht hast. Profis haben immer was cooles im Petto, auch in schwierigen Situationen.

Aller Achtung! 

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2009)

Er hätte deinen Finger sicher auch mit Schlägen wieder gerade bekommen, aber du mußt ja Pussy-like ins Krankenhaus...

*wegduck*


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juni 2009)

Tja so iser der Chris, manchmal vielleicht etwas unkonventionell, aber scheinbar hat's ja auch hier mal wieder funktioniert  R2D2: Ich will das Video sehen! 

Gute Bässerung @mikkael


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bin gerade zurück. 

Hier erst mal die Ursache für die Radreparatur mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Naturboy79:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5012429"]Natureboy79 on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Rest kommt wahrscheinlich erst in ein paar Tagen.

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm, stellt sich die Frage: Was war zuerst da Ei oder Henne? Sprich, ist zuerst das Laufrad kollabiert und dann kam der Sturz, oder andersrum?

PS: 
R2-D2, wo warste denn, Überlebenstraining bei Rock am Ring?


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hmm, stellt sich die Frage: Was war zuerst da Ei oder Henne? Sprich, ist zuerst das Laufrad kollabiert und dann kam der Sturz, oder andersrum?


 

ich glaub es war das Laufrad ( Ei ) was seinen dienst quitierte.
Das wichtigste aber ist das ihm nichts passiert is


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hmm, stellt sich die Frage: Was war zuerst da Ei oder Henne? Sprich, ist zuerst das Laufrad kollabiert und dann kam der Sturz, oder andersrum?
> 
> PS:
> R2-D2, wo warste denn, Überlebenstraining bei Rock am Ring?



Tja, schwierig. 

Ich habe das Video 523 mal angeschaut und glaube das Rad ist wg. der Seitenkräfte kollabiert. 

Ich schließe mich aber Peter an, hauptsache alles noch drann und heil.


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. Juni 2009)

@ mikkael

wie schaut´s aus am Mittwoch in Erkrath ? Kannst du den Lenker und natürlich andere Dinge .....  wieder umklammern ? Wir können natürlich auch die Rheinuferpromenade rauf und runter cruisen !

Gruß mark


----------



## R2-D2 (8. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ mikkael
> Wir können natürlich auch die Rheinuferpromenade rauf und runter cruisen !
> 
> Gruß mark



mit dem Fener etwa?


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Tja, schwierig.
> 
> Ich habe das Video 523 mal angeschaut und glaube das Rad ist wg. der Seitenkräfte kollabiert.
> 
> Ich schließe mich aber Peter an, hauptsache alles noch drann und heil.



schließe mich deiner meinung an.einfach so macht so ein ding nicht schlapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (8. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Tja, schwierig.
> 
> Ich habe das Video 523 mal angeschaut und glaube das Rad ist wg. der Seitenkräfte kollabiert.



So, da dass hier ja Sherlok-Holmes-Qualitäten hat, habe ich mir eben das Original angesehen, wo die Auflösung halt besser ist.

Also, man kann auf jeden Fall erkennen, dass das VR in der Kehre unnatürlich nach unten abtaucht und somit das Ei keine Folge des Sturzes ist, sondern der Auslöser.

Ich habe hier noch einen leicht pixeligen Screenshot-Zoom beigefügt, der diese Situation einigermaßen gut zeigt.


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So, da dass hier ja Sherlok-Holmes-Qualitäten hat, habe ich mir eben das Original angesehen, wo die Auflösung halt besser ist.
> 
> Also, man kann auf jeden Fall erkennen, dass das VR in der Kehre unnatürlich nach unten abtaucht und somit das Ei keine Folge des Sturzes ist, sondern der Auslöser.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch einen leicht pixeligen Screenshot-Zoom beigefügt, der diese Situation einigermaßen gut zeigt.



JaJa da haben wir es wieder, das Material ist schuld und bei Mikkael war´s der aushebelnde Ast.


----------



## R2-D2 (8. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...das Material ist schuld ....




Tja, hier ein klassisches Beispiel für seriöse Berichterstattung vs. reißerischem Boulevard-Journalismus!!

Das VR ist Ursache des Sturzes, ohne damit geklärt zu haben, wer oder was Schuld hat.


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So, da dass hier ja Sherlok-Holmes-Qualitäten hat, habe ich mir eben das Original angesehen, wo die Auflösung halt besser ist.
> 
> Also, man kann auf jeden Fall erkennen, dass das VR in der Kehre unnatürlich nach unten abtaucht und somit das Ei keine Folge des Sturzes ist, sondern der Auslöser.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch einen leicht pixeligen Screenshot-Zoom beigefügt, der diese Situation einigermaßen gut zeigt.




Haben wir eigentlich schon die Auswertungen der Blackbox?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich schon die Auswertungen der Blackbox?


 
Die ist noch nicht geborgen worden.

@ mikkael

da wir noch nichts von Dir gehört haben, gehe ich davon aus das daß mit morgen ab Erkrath klappt.  
Was mich aber irritiert ist, das deine Tour nicht Einsteigertauglich ist. Erkrath liegt doch genau wie L.- feld im flachen land.


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Die ist noch nicht geborgen worden.
> 
> @ mikkael
> 
> ...



Das ist doch jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Geografie 6, stetzen! 
Noch nie vom NeanderTAL gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Noch nie vom NeanderTAL gehört?



...in Langenfeld gibts dafür die TALstraße...


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Die ist noch nicht geborgen worden.
> 
> @ mikkael
> 
> ...



Oder die berühmt/berüchtigte Gerresheimer Höhe mit ihren gefährlichen Downhills


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...in Langenfeld gibts dafür die TALstraße...


 
und nicht nur die, Am Hang, Am Schlangenberg, Bergstr. usw. und trozdem ises hier flach


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und nicht nur die, Am Hang, Am Schlangenberg, Bergstr. usw. und trozdem ises hier flach



Der einzige echte Berg ist der Wenzelsberg. Noch eindeutiger ist aber, dass es in L'feld kein echtes TAL gibt. Oder kennst Du das Galkestal oder Hardttal oder Mehlbrucher Tal?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juni 2009)

Ach ja der Wenzelesberg, 116 m ümm glaub ich


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2009)

*klugschei$$modus an*

Er heißt "Wenzelnberg" und der ist laut den Angaben der Website L´feld nur 111,5m üNN...

*klugschei$$modus aus*


PS: ich habe gestern diese kleine Dirtstrecke vom Sandberg runter entdeckt. Nicht schlecht, aber teilweise sehr eng und natürlich der Nachteil, daß der Sand irgendwann nachgeben wird. Ist halt kein Lehm.
Die Wippen sind drollig 
Das ganze Gelände um die Sandberge hat sich stark verändert, seit ich da früher (78-93) regelmäßig mitm Moped drin war. Vieles ist von Dornengestrüpp zugewuchert, wo früher nur normaler Waldboden war.


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: ich habe gestern diese kleine Dirtstrecke vom Sandberg runter entdeckt.



Ja, ich war auch ganz positiv überrascht, weil schlecht ist der nicht. Auch bei dem BikePark haben sich einige richtig Mühe gegeben. Schön, etwas so nahe vor der Türe zu haben.


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> wie schaut´s aus am Mittwoch in Erkrath ?


Leider schlecht. Ich bekomme keine Freigabe vom Doc. Erst in 2 Wochen darf ich wieder!

Die Tour werde ich erstmal canceln.  So weit ich wieder fahrbereit bin, trage ich alles wieder ein. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Auch bei dem BikePark haben sich einige richtig Mühe gegeben. Schön, etwas so nahe vor der Türe zu haben.



 meinst du die Schluchten Richtung Naturfreundehaus?



mikkael schrieb:


> Leider schlecht. Ich bekomme keine Freigabe vom Doc. Erst in 2 Wochen darf ich wieder!



Besser is das! Du hast ja ausreichend Erfahrung machen dürfen mit dem Knie. Also mal schön piano, die Hügel laufen nicht weg....Und das Wetter ist ja auch eher zum Regenkleidungstest geeignet...


PS: kannst du mir den Track von der Tour letzte Woche als *.pth für MagicMaps zukommen lassen? Hab von Jürgen ein *.gpx, aber MM öffnet das Format nicht.

Grazie und Grüßie


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: kannst du mir den Track von der Tour letzte Woche als *.pth für MagicMaps zukommen lassen? Hab von Jürgen ein *.gpx, aber MM öffnet das Format nicht.
> 
> Grazie und Grüßie




Konnte dir noch keiner helfen? Ich dachte ich bin der einzige der zu dumm dafür ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: kannst du mir den Track von der Tour letzte Woche als *.pth für MagicMaps zukommen lassen? Hab von Jürgen ein *.gpx, aber MM öffnet das Format nicht.


OK..

Übrigens, es gibt ein kostenloses Windoze-Programm, was (fast) alle Formate umwandeln kann. GPS-Trackmaker* heisst es. Vielleicht hilft es dir künftig.

*link via Mr Sunday


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Link, werds mal testen 




Juppidoo schrieb:


> Konnte dir noch keiner helfen? Ich dachte ich bin der einzige der zu dumm dafür ist.



Hab bislang noch nicht weiter gefragt, hab mom. andere Sorgen


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2009)

Mal was anderes Männer,

das Wetter wird ja erst am Wochenende wieder besser.

Ich hätte Lust am Sonntag (notfalls auch Samstag) mal was Längeres im langsamen Tempo zu fahren.
Dank meines elektronischen Helfers wird es wohl auch nicht zu ganz wilden Verfahrern kommen. Ich dachte an den Weg rund um Wuppertal oder auch den S-Weg. 
Hat einer Lust und Zeit?
Ich würd gern morgens gegen 9.30 Uhr/10 Uhr starten, damit man genug Zeit für 1-2 Pausen hat.

Ich stell das hier mal zur Diskussion.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juni 2009)

@ Enrgy:


Enrgy schrieb:


> meinst du die Schluchten Richtung Naturfreundehaus?



Nein, in der kleinen Senke unterhalb des angelegten Trails gibt es viele angelegte Drops, Kicker usw.

@Juppido:
Bin am WE im Schwarzwald, daher nicht am Start.

@Mikkael:
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juni 2009)

@ Mikkael von mir auch alles gute 

@ Juppido
WE is bei mir auch nich so gut, die Arbeit.

Mal sehen, vieleicht fahr ich dann morgen ab der Hasenmühle.... kommt einer mit??????


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Mikkael von mir auch alles gute
> 
> @ Juppido
> WE is bei mir auch nich so gut, die Arbeit.
> ...



Bin dabei, 18:00 bis 18:15 Haasenmühle

Ich habe die Tour kurz eingestellt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cu Mark


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour kurz eingestellt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh oh, Langenfelder und Kaminfreund, euer "leicht und mittel" als Einstufung der Tour wäre für mich dann "leicht und schnell++"...
Es ist immer so aufbauend, wenn ich im kleinen Gang am Berg mit Puls knapp unter 180 kämpfe und ihr dann im mittleren Blatt mit lockerem Tritt vorbeifliegt, so daß man vom Fahrtwind fast umgeblasen wird...

Ich muß nach der Arbeit eh noch zur Post, das schaff ich dann nicht mehr. 
...Und wenn es dazu noch so nett tröpfelt wie heute abend....


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes Männer,
> 
> das Wetter wird ja erst am Wochenende wieder besser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Oh oh, Langenfelder und Kaminfreund, euer "leicht und mittel" als Einstufung der Tour wäre für mich dann "leicht und schnell++"...


 
@ Enrgy

Na Na Na du darfst ruhig mitkommen, die Post kann warten, das Wetter wird sonnig, nur der Untergrund etwas schlüpfrig. 
Haben Ulli im schlepp, darum werden wir nicht so schnell. ( ausser bergab ) 

@ Kaminfreund

18 Uhr Hasenmühle, bingo. Kurz heißt 2 Std ohne An und Abfahrt?


Was ist mit den anderen verdächtigen????? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8544

*Wir sind hier nicht zur Kur!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (10. Juni 2009)

Grmpf, lese das leider zu spät. Bin mit dem Bike @work und schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig zurück, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen. Verdämnt.

@juppidoo: Sonntag: Hätte tierisch Lust, aber mal wieder keine Zeit. Scheiß Verpflichtungen


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Enrgy
> 
> Na Na Na du darfst ruhig mitkommen, die Post kann warten, das Wetter wird sonnig, nur der Untergrund etwas schlüpfrig.
> Haben Ulli im schlepp, darum werden wir nicht so schnell. ( ausser bergab )
> ...




hi, kurz heisst, kurz ins forum eingestellt.

über die tour werden wir dann basis demoraktisch abstimmen.

bis gleich

mark


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> hi, kurz heisst, kurz ins forum eingestellt.


 
*AAA *ja


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Enrgy
> 
> Na Na Na du darfst ruhig mitkommen, die Post kann warten, das Wetter wird sonnig, nur der Untergrund etwas schlüpfrig.
> Haben Ulli im schlepp, darum werden wir nicht so schnell. ( ausser bergab )
> ...




naja,
für den ulli sind eure touren ja auch uphillchillrunden.


----------



## Juppidoo (10. Juni 2009)

Komme auch, wird zeitlich etwas knapp, bringe noch Verstärkung mit.

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hier ist das Tourenvideo:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....=95&discussionid=868&gmid=14860#gmessage14860

Grüße & viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juni 2009)

Na das war doch eine schöne kleine Runde.
5 Reiter auf feuchten Untergrund im Bergischen auf der Suche nach Grip.

Es gab keine besondere Vorkommnise wie Stürze und Pannen, obwohl der Untergrund dies vermuten lässt. ( Laufräder, Lippen und Finger blieben in ihrem gewohnten Zustand) 

na dann bis den


----------



## buttzl (11. Juni 2009)

Argh... grosser Neid  
gruss


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Na das war doch eine schöne kleine Runde.
> 5 Reiter auf feuchten Untergrund im Bergischen auf der Suche nach Grip.
> 
> Es gab keine besondere Vorkommnise wie Stürze und Pannen, obwohl der Untergrund dies vermuten lässt. ( Laufräder, Lippen und Finger blieben in ihrem gewohnten Zustand)
> ...




Männer wir haben euch vermisst 

Es war dreckig und slippy.

Nein ! Unter uns können wir doch ehrlich sein.  Wir waren in der Haasenmühle einige Bierchen trinken, haben uns dann, als Alibi unserer Frauen  gegenüber, mit Dreck beschmissen und mit Schweiss aus der Dose eingesprüht.

cu Mark


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wir waren in der Haasenmühle einige Bierchen trinken, haben uns dann, als Alibi unserer Frauen  gegenüber, mit Dreck beschmissen und mit Schweiss aus der Dose eingesprüht...



...also so wie immer...


Ich war Erdbeeren fressen bei St. Heribert, danach gings nur noch bergab und zum Glück gabs kein Abendessen mehr, sonst :kotz:


----------



## R2-D2 (11. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich war Erdbeeren fressen bei St. Heribert, danach gings nur noch bergab und zum Glück gabs kein Abendessen mehr, sonst :kotz:



Dann hast Du es also wahr gemacht: Der Rächer der Enterdbeerten! Das große Fressen! Der Erdbeer-Terminator!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du es also wahr gemacht: Der Rächer der Enterdbeerten! Das große fressen! Der Erdbeer-Termnator!



Ja, momentan reifen die Dinger schön heran. Bei St. Heribert sind ja 3 Felder, wo auch im Wechsel geerntet wird. Aber es reifen ständig neue Früchte nach...


----------



## cycleman (12. Juni 2009)

@ r2d2: cooles video, guter musikgeschmack

@ all: wer mag kann samstags, bei meiner Freeride-Tour, seine fahrtechnik mal auf die probe stellen


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ r2d2: cooles video, guter musikgeschmack
> 
> @ all: wer mag kann samstags, bei meiner Freeride-Tour, seine fahrtechnik mal auf die probe stellen



Bin Sa schon anderweitig versprochen. 
Eine "Cycleman Freeride-Tour light" für Beckenrandschwimmer könnte ich mir allerdings schon gut vorstellen. Bei heftigen Sachen endet das bei mir wohl eher bei einer Bodenprobe als bei einer Probe.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juni 2009)

cycleman;6012492 
@ all: wer mag kann samstags schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Arbeit, du weißt ja Selbst und Ständig, das Wetter, die Regierung, das defekte Bike, könnte mir noch ein paar Ausreden einfallen lassen.
> 
> Irgend wann, in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft werd ich bei Dir mal meine Fahrkünste testen


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ r2d2: cooles video, guter musikgeschmack
> 
> @ all: wer mag kann samstags, bei meiner Freeride-Tour, seine fahrtechnik mal auf die probe stellen



Danke, hat mir selbst ja auch Spaß gemacht, wie man gesehen hat.

Heute kann ich nicht, da ich gerade im Schwarzwald bin. Wir waren gestern hier in Bad Wildbad im Bikepark, heute kommt eine Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ... Wir waren gestern hier in Bad Wildbad im Bikepark...




Na, dann fährste mir ja bald davon...

Viel Spaß auf der Tour


----------



## cycleman (13. Juni 2009)

wenn wir uns vorher mal absprechen, zeig ich euch mal samstags meine lieblings-downhills. da gibts immer auch einen chickenway.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Juni 2009)

Nach zwei Wochen bin ich heute mal wieder im Bergischen gewesen. Auf dem Programm stand eine gute Verbindung vom Eifgen- ins Linnefetal zu finden. Halbwegs ist das auch geglückt.

Leider musste es feststellen, dass meine Form nicht richtig gut ist. Zwei Wochen Zurückhaltung haben Ihr nicht gut getan. Naja, vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass ich nur vier Stunden Schlaf gehabt habe.


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Juni 2009)

Nabend,

bin gerade aus Willingen zurück  war spitze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sämtliche Hersteller haben ausgestellt und support geboten, leider hat mir meine Frau zu wenig Geld zugesteckt 

Der Marathon war super organisiert, landschaftlich schön, sehr schlammig und sehr ernüchternd.
Ich brauche eine Therapie !! Ich kann nicht darüber sprechen, mich haben .........
überholt und gedemütigt. Ich fahre ab jetzt nur noch alleine.

cu mark


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Juni 2009)

Das ist meine Reden, auch das Feld in Würde vor sich hertreiben will gelernt sein


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Ich brauche eine Therapie !!
> 
> cu mark



Komm, leg Dich auf Deine Couch, das Laptop auf den Schoß und sprich Dich aus, uns kannst Du es ja sagen, hört ja auch kein anderer! Lass Deine Gefühle raus. Erinnere Dich an Deine Kindheit, was hat Dir da am meisten weh getan?


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Komm, leg Dich auf Deine Couch, das Laptop auf den Schoß und sprich Dich aus, uns kannst Du es ja sagen, hört ja auch kein anderer! Lass Deine Gefühle raus. Erinnere Dich an Deine Kindheit, was hat Dir da am meisten weh getan?



Also das war so, ich war jung, sehr jung und neben unserem Haus war dieses schwedische Mädchen Sportinternat ...............


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Also das war so, ich war jung, sehr jung und neben unserem Haus war dieses schwedische Mädchen Sportinternat ...............



Hmmmm, tja, achso, sehr interessant, sprich weiter...


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Juni 2009)

Da sitz ich hier vorm Rechner und frage mich ob keiner der Gide`s ne neue Tour am Mittwoch ausschreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2009)

Statt vorm Rechner zu sitzen kannste ja ne Runde biken 

Ich hau mir gleich noch den Bauch mit Erdbeeren voll, danach rollts immer so gut...


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Statt vorm Rechner zu sitzen kannste ja ne Runde biken
> 
> Ich hau mir gleich noch den Bauch mit Erdbeeren voll, danach rollts immer so gut...


 

Gestern war Stammtisch. Mir is nicht so gut( :kotzdiesmal sind die Schmerzen im Kopf schlimmer als in den Beinen.
Ich glaub ich werd mein Rad mal putzen


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da sitz ich hier vorm Rechner und frage mich ob keiner der Gide`s ne neue Tour am Mittwoch ausschreibt



Hardy und Mika, will einer von euch am Mittwoch ´ne Runde reinsetzen von Burscheid oder Erkrath aus? Wenn nicht starte ich eine Runde ab der Wipperaue.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## sepp12300 (14. Juni 2009)

Egal wer was macht, ich bin dabei.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2009)

sepp12300 schrieb:


> Egal wer was macht, ich bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Ich schreibe eine Tour am Mittwoch ab Burscheid-Kaltenherberg aus.


----------



## jokomen (15. Juni 2009)

Hey Hardy,

gute Idee  Dann hau mal rein und stelle ein.  Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Man beachte den genauen Wortlaut.
> Bis der Konfuse sich das mal wirklich durchgelesen hat, waren wir auch ziemlich irritiert, weil die Schilder an Stellen stehen, die doch tlw. weit von der Wallanlage entfernt sind. Nun interpretieren wir das so, dass es sich hierbei um Hinweisschilder handelt, die nicht zwingend den Weg, an dem sie aufgestellt wurden, sperren sollen
> 
> Und das die Wallanlage nicht befahren wird versteht sich von selbst.



Ich kannte bisher nur die Schilder im Eifgental. Gestern bin ich dann mal seit langem mal wieder hoch zum Thomashof. Vorsichtshalber bin ich nicht direkt an der Eifgenburg sonder ein bisl weiter (nach dem kurzen Anstieg des Haupteweges) links den Wurzeluphill an dem kein Schild steht hoch (Wanderweg < 10 (?)). Oben muss man eine Weide mit zwei Viehsperren überquerren. Danach wurde ich von einem Wanderer darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass hier für Mountenbiker gesperrt sei und ich solle mir doch mal Schilder am Anfang des Weges anschauen. Zudem war er der Meinung ich sei über einen Zaum geklettert . Dabei muss man postiv erwähnen, dass er dabei weder ausfallend noch unfreundlich wurde.
Oben Angekommen, war ich dann aber etwas verwirrt. An dem Weg den ich hoch bin, ist tatsächlich ein Schild angebracht (aber nur am oberen Ende), während am Weg runter zur Eifgeburg von oben kein Schild steht . Darf ich jetzt den einen Weg nur hoch, den anderen nur runter, alles bis auf den eigentlichen Ringwall befahren bzw. ist dieser sprunghaft und wechselt mal vom einen auf den anderen Hügel.... Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2009)

Die geplante Feierabendrunde habe ich nun eben eingetragen. Dann bleibt zu hoffen, dass uns der Wettergott keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt den einen Weg nur hoch, den anderen nur runter, alles bis auf den eigentlichen Ringwall befahren bzw. ist dieser sprunghaft und wechselt mal vom einen auf den anderen Hügel.... Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Die Antwort darauf, zumindest unsere, hast Du ja selbst zitiert. Wie weit diese Fehldeutung, der Du und der Wanderer und wir anfangs auch unterlagen, beabsichtigt ist, kann nur erahnt werden.
Der Text vermittelt im wesentlichen Hintergrundinfos zur *Bitte* die Ordnungswidrigkeit in Form des Befahrens des Bodendenkmals zu unterlassen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Eine konkrete Aussage zu dem Weg, an dem das Schild steht, kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Juni 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich schreibe eine Tour am Mittwoch ab Burscheid-Kaltenherberg aus.



Hardy, du hast dich im LMB mit dem Datum vertan. Es ist der 17.06 und nicht 15.06.


----------



## cycleman (15. Juni 2009)

bei diesem schönen weg ist das befahren auch eine ordnungswidrigkeit


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> bei diesem schönen weg ist das befahren auch eine ordnungswidrigkeit



hey cycle,

wenn du den wasserüberlauf runter fährst, sag bitte bescheid !!
R2D2 filmt dann.

mark


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> bei diesem schönen weg ist das befahren auch eine ordnungswidrigkeit



Ich bin da jetzt schon ein, zwei Jahre nicht mehr heruntergefahren. Das Problem war aber, dass ich immer vor meinem Bike aufgeschlagen bin


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Das Problem war aber, dass ich immer vor meinem Bike aufgeschlagen bin


 
versteh ich nicht mach mal vor


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

würd gern am Samtag eine Runde in einer kleinen Gruppe fahren.
Ich dachte an ein altersgerechtes Tempo, Startzeit gegen 10 Uhr. 
Vielleicht die Runde Lindlar, Altenberger Dom, Dhünn, Kürten mit ca. 75 bis 80 Km natürlich mit Pausen. Tempo niedrig, Spaßfaktor hoch.
Hat einer Lust? No Mercy ist doch sicher ein Kandidat.

Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## No Mercy (16. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> ......*natürlich mit Pausen. Tempo niedrig, Spaßfaktor hoch.*
> Hat einer Lust? No Mercy ist doch sicher ein Kandidat.
> ...



Hi Jürgen,
wie kommst Du denn darauf?

Wäre genau meine Sache, wenn mein Rad nicht gleich mit mir bis nächste Woche in den Flieger gehen würde. Bin aber am WE 27./28.06. wieder zurück.

dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2009)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> wie kommst Du denn darauf?
> 
> Wäre genau meine Sache, wenn mein Rad nicht gleich mit mir bis nächste Woche in den Flieger gehen würde. Bin aber am WE 27./28.06. wieder zurück.
> ...




Schade, schade,  aber dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß. Hals- und Beinbruch 007. Am 27.6 hätte ich vielleicht Zeit, am 28.6 nicht.

Zum Glück gibt es ja noch viele, viele, viele potentielle Kandidaten hier, die mich schieben könnten.

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2009)

So was blödes bei mir ist`s genau andersrum und am 02.07 flieg ich dann ins weit weit weg Land


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... ins weit weit weg Land



Schweinegrippe holen?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2009)

ne ne ne, Ouzo und Hautkrebs, und das in rauen mengen


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2009)

ok, dann reichts ja, wenn ich euch ende august anstecke...


schon lange keine erdbeeren mehr gegessen. muß gleich mal los...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juni 2009)

Das Ergebnis meiner Explorertour vom Samstag: 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37490.html

Gut, Eifgental und Linnefetal sind jetzt nicht gerade neu, aber der Verbindungsteil sollte durchaus interessant sein.


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. Juni 2009)

Liebe Gemeinde,

viel Spaß morgen, ich muß leider arbeiten.

Kurze Abstimmung; ich würde übernächsten Donnerstag, *25.06.2009 *um 18:00 Uhr Burgholz Teil 2 anbieten. Ein paar Teile (die schönen Abfahrten) der letzten Tour + kurz vor Müngsten und zurück. @ R2D2 es gibt wieder etwas zu filmen

cu mark


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> viel Spaß morgen, ich muß leider arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Hi, kann vom 25.6-29.06 nicht


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2009)

für heut bin ich raus, Lecker essen gehn und schön Gebursttag feiern , aber nächste Woche bin dabei.

viel Spass und schöne Trail`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi, kann vom 25.6-29.06 nicht



Hi,

ich prüfe mit meiner Bezirksregierung nocheinmal den 24.06.


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> viel Spaß morgen, ich muß leider arbeiten.
> 
> ...




O.k. dann machen wir nächste Woche wieder ab der Fauna.
Bin die letze Tour nochmal nachgefahren mit einem Freund. Ist schon geil. Hab mich natürlich aufgrund des schwierigen Strickmusters auf dem kleinen Display ab und zu verflogen.

Denn bis spätestens nächste Woche.

Noch was anderes. Meine geplante Tour am Sa werde ich wohl auf So verschieben müsseen wegen des Wetters. Einer Zeit und Interesse?

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hab mich natürlich aufgrund des schwierigen Strickmusters auf dem kleinen Display ab und zu verflogen...




Jürgen, ich hab nun deinen Track konvertiert und in MagicMaps begutachtet. Scheinbar hast du beim Vista noch in den Kartenoptionen "auf Straße zeigen" aktiviert, denn teilweise geht die Strecke über die Schnellstraße im Tal und in der Nähe vom Zoo statt über die Sambatrasse durch angrenzende Wohngebiete, was wir so definitiv nicht gefahren sind.

Testweise habe ich mal in MagicMaps einen kleinen Track erstellt und bin den dann einfach (noch) ohne installierte Karte nachgefahren. Das ist weitestgehend schon recht genau, eigentlich braucht man hier bei uns fast keine Karte.
Irgendwann die Tage werde ich mal Mayen-Monreal-Elztal und zurück probieren. Da wird die Sache ohne installierte Karte schon spannender. Sicherheitshalber habe ich mir aber mal großzügig Screenshots von der Gegend ausgedruckt...


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich hab nun deinen Track konvertiert und in MagicMaps begutachtet. Scheinbar hast du beim Vista noch in den Kartenoptionen "auf Straße zeigen" aktiviert, denn teilweise geht die Strecke über die Schnellstraße im Tal und in der Nähe vom Zoo statt über die Sambatrasse durch angrenzende Wohngebiete, was wir so definitiv nicht gefahren sind.
> 
> :



Da hast du recht. Das habe ich schon geändert. Die Aufzeichung eines Tracks sollte das allderdings nicht beeinflussen, da sich die meines Wissens nach nur an den GPS-Positionsdaten orientiert. Die Karte ist einfach zur Orientierung hinterlegt. Oder bin ich da im falschen Film?


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich hab nun deinen Track konvertiert und in MagicMaps begutachtet. Scheinbar hast du beim Vista noch in den Kartenoptionen "auf Straße zeigen" aktiviert, denn teilweise geht die Strecke über die Schnellstraße im Tal und in der Nähe vom Zoo statt über die Sambatrasse durch angrenzende Wohngebiete, was wir so definitiv nicht gefahren sind.
> 
> Testweise habe ich mal in MagicMaps einen kleinen Track erstellt und bin den dann einfach (noch) ohne installierte Karte nachgefahren. Das ist weitestgehend schon recht genau, eigentlich braucht man hier bei uns fast keine Karte.
> Irgendwann die Tage werde ich mal *Mayen-Monreal-Elztal* und zurück probieren. Da wird die Sache ohne installierte Karte schon spannender. Sicherheitshalber habe ich mir aber mal großzügig Screenshots von der Gegend ausgedruckt...



Das liest sich interessant.

Wann und mit wem?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Irgendwann die Tage werde ich mal Mayen-Monreal-Elztal und zurück /quote]
> 
> 
> ich hoffe nicht in der Zeit vom 02 - 16.07 wäre gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> O.k. dann machen wir nächste Woche wieder ab der Fauna.
> Bin die letze Tour nochmal nachgefahren mit einem Freund. Ist schon geil. Hab mich natürlich aufgrund des schwierigen Strickmusters auf dem kleinen Display ab und zu verflogen.
> 
> Denn bis spätestens nächste Woche.
> ...



Bei der nächsten Tour muß ich mir noch mehr ZickZack Haken einfallen lassen. Euer Garmin soll qualmen.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Tour muß ich mir noch mehr ZickZack Haken einfallen lassen. Euer Garmin soll qualmen.



Vergiss es, da wir dann ja dank GPS sämtliche unnötigen Schleifen auslassen werden...


----------



## cycleman (17. Juni 2009)

wenns bei mir klappt werd ich euch im burgholz begleiten


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich prüfe mit meiner Bezirksregierung nocheinmal den 24.06.



Bitte, mach Dir keine Sorgen, ich habe mich unpräzise ausgedrückt:

ab 25.6. kann ich gar nicht,
am 24.6. nur mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 30%

Grüße


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich habe den Burgholz Termin für Mittwoch den 24.06.2009 18:00 eingestellt.

Mark


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2009)

Erster


----------



## mikkael (18. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Kurze Abstimmung; ich würde übernächsten Donnerstag, *24.06.2009 *um 18:00 Uhr Burgholz Teil 2 anbieten. Ein paar Teile (die schönen Abfahrten) der letzten Tour + kurz vor Müngsten und zurück.


Hi Mark,

ich wäre dabei. Habe meine Handschuhe umgebaut, aus den äußeren zwei Fingern ist jetzt ein Fingerverbund entstanden. Allerdings würde ich gerne diesmal auf verschleierte Last-Minute-Abfahrten verzichten. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Juni 2009)

@Kaminfreund: Ich versuche es, kann aber knapp werden. War es sonst nmich 18:15?

@Mikkael: Schön, dass es wieder soweit geht!


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Juni 2009)

@ Mikkael: wir fahren diesmal nur bergauf
@ R2D2: bis wir losrollen ist es eh 18:15, wir müssen ja erst mal Mikkaels Wunden begutachten


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... wir müssen ja erst mal Mikkaels Wunden begutachten




Wieso, fährt er danach mit einer Maske?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (19. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wieso, fährt er danach mit einer Maske?



Menschen können sooo gemein sein.


----------



## mikkael (19. Juni 2009)

Die neue "Roeckl-4-finger-Gloves" - Special Limited Edition





Ich habe meine Bestimmung gefunden: The Simpsons


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Die neue "Roeckl-4-finger-Gloves" - Special Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mikkael,

stell dir vor du hättest bei der rechten Hand die Finger nicht mehr krumm bekommen ..........  

wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Mikkael,
> 
> stell dir vor du hättest bei der rechten Hand die Finger nicht mehr krumm bekommen ..........
> 
> wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen




Apropos, wenn einer Lust hat sich Sonntag zu Entspannen, ich hätte da auch eine Idee...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8599

Jürgen


----------



## jokomen (19. Juni 2009)

Hey,

so früh ? Da schlafe ich ja noch! Das nennst Du Entspannung?  Und dann noch rasen, wie ein Wildschwein durch den Busch, damit man nachmittags mit der Mutti  wieder Kuchen essen kann, nee nee. 

Entspannungstouren fangen in der Regel erst ab 11 h statt.  Und die Kuchenpausen werden entspannt im Wald in netter Gesellschaft verbracht.


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Apropos, wenn einer Lust hat sich Sonntag zu Entspannen, ich hätte da auch eine Idee...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8599
> 
> Jürgen



Ich muß leider um 13:30 wieder in D´dorf sein, nächstes Mal komme ich mit.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juni 2009)

Tach die Herren,
@ Juppioo und Jokomen, da sind eure Touren zur entspannung wohl ins Wasser gefallen.

" wegduck"

Besser ises erst am Mittwoch


----------



## jokomen (21. Juni 2009)

Richtige Männer heißen nur Jürgen und gehen zum Schwimmen ins Freibad, nicht im Wald


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Juni 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Richtige Männer heißen nur Jürgen und gehen zum Schwimmen ins Freibad, nicht im Wald




Richtige Männer heißen nur Jürgen und gehen zum Schwimmen ins Freibad und zum Biken in den Wald.

Ich hab dann kurz entschlossen eine Tour allein unternommen da es bei uns nicht sooo schlecht aussah. Ich war viele Stunden unterwegs und hatte voll Glück, kein einziger Tropfen.

Wenn Jürgens reisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (22. Juni 2009)

Genauso habens wir auch am Nachmittag gemacht. Haben "unser Revier" mal von den weißen Flecken befreit.  Einen kleinen Schauer konnten wir locker vom den Bodys abshaken. 
Nur entspannen ist ja langweilig.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juni 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Richtige Männer heißen nur Jürgen und gehen zum Schwimmen ins Freibad, nicht im Wald


 

Beim nächsten mal kriegen alle die Jürgen heißen nen Orden


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2009)

Was war das wieder eine feine Tour mit euch. Quasi das mutige Dutzend. Steil bergauf und noch steiler bergab. 

Ich freue mich schon auf das neue Bildmaterial.

cu Mark


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2009)

Jep, war ne gute Runde!
Wieder ein paar neue Trails kennengelernt und die sind dank Aufzeichnung auch wiederzufinden...

Ich muß mich über mich selbst wundern, mit welcher Engelsgeduld ich die teilweise über 20% raufgekurbelt bin. Und so warens am Ende satte 840Hm auf nicht mal 30km...


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jep, war ne gute Runde!
> Wieder ein paar neue Trails kennengelernt und die sind dank Aufzeichnung auch wiederzufinden...
> 
> Ich muß mich über mich selbst wundern, mit welcher Engelsgeduld ich die teilweise über 20% raufgekurbelt bin. Und so warens am Ende satte 840Hm auf nicht mal 30km...




dito, ich hatte trotz Abkürzung 760HM auf 24km


----------



## cycleman (25. Juni 2009)

....gestern im Wald war ich Zeuge eines ungewöhnlichen Wildwechsels.
Zum Glück hatte ich eine Kamera am Start und konnte davon ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (25. Juni 2009)

...und auch noch...


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Juni 2009)

mal ne frage:wenn man unten in glüder ist,dann sind wir bei einer der letzten feierabendrunden hoch in richtung wolfsstall(oder wolfshall?) gefahren.wo war noch mal der einstieg?vor dem campingplatz oder danach in glüder?mit vor meine ich in richtung brücke.
mfg norman


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Was war das wieder eine feine Tour mit euch. Quasi das mutige Dutzend. Steil bergauf und noch steiler bergab.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf das neue Bildmaterial.
> 
> cu Mark



Konnte gestern schon mal kurz checken: obwohl die Cam-Akkus auf Reserve liefen, ist alles drauf, bis zum "Wildwechsel".
Mach mich am WE über das Material her.

@ Natureboy: ich meine, von Norden kommend über die Wupper-Brücke und dann direkt rechts hoch Rtg. Wolfstall.


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Juni 2009)

@ enrgy + R2D2, ihr werdet noch zu Bergziegen die Saison ist noch lang.

@ mich selbst, ich schaue auf dem Bild schon etwas angestrengt/ verkniffen


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2009)

Ja, war mal wieder viel Neues dabei. Tolle Stimmung, tolle Trails.

Berab war fast noch anstrengender als bergauf.....Oder lag das an dem Respekt

Wo fahren wir nächste Woche. Erkrath, Burscheid oder Haasenmühle?

Wenn sich keiner rührt mach ich was ab der Haasenmühle (rechs herum)

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> mal ne frage:wenn man unten in glüder ist,dann sind wir bei einer der letzten feierabendrunden hoch in richtung wolfsstall(oder wolfshall?) gefahren.wo war noch mal der einstieg?vor dem campingplatz oder danach in glüder?mit vor meine ich in richtung brücke.
> mfg norman



Du fährst von (Wipperaue kommend) am C.Platz vorbei, über die Brücke und dann direkt am Ende des Geländers rechts rein.
Geradeaus geht die Straße leicht bergauf, links gegenüber ist die Zufahrt Richtg. Tierheim.


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ mich selbst, ich schaue auf dem Bild schon etwas angestrengt/ verkniffen



Aber gute Körperhaltung.


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ mich selbst, ich schaue auf dem Bild schon etwas angestrengt/ verkniffen


Jepp, aber ein richtiges Lächeln ist bei keinem druaf



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ enrgy + R2D2, ihr werdet noch zu Bergziegen die Saison ist noch lang.


Ich würd' eher sagen, der Weg dahin ist noch lang! 
Trotz Kompressionssttümpfen!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ enrgy + R2D2, ihr werdet noch zu Bergziegen die Saison ist noch lang.



Ich befinde mich grade in der Offseason. Biken nur zum Spaß. Nach den Sommerferien gehts mit der Vorbereitung für die neue Saison los => WINTERPOKAAAAAAL!!!!!


----------



## cycleman (25. Juni 2009)

hab jetzt die bilder auf meiner hp unter 24/7 biking.
natürlich konnte ich mir komentare nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (25. Juni 2009)

Da haste aber nicht das komplette Wild erlegt


----------



## cycleman (25. Juni 2009)

der mitja hing mir ja bereits am hinterrad. damit fällt der schon mal raus.

wen hab ich denn vergessen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hab jetzt die bilder auf meiner hp unter 24/7 biking.
> natürlich konnte ich mir komentare nicht verkneifen



aber dafür das wir ja sonst nur Hallenhalma spielen war das doch OK, oder ? 

@ R2D2  ich  deine Kompressionsstrümpfe


----------



## cycleman (25. Juni 2009)

Ja klar, das war schon richtig fett

Mut ist das überwinden von Angst und das haben alle bewiesen

(noch mal: wen hab ich vergessen?)


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> (noch mal: wen hab ich vergessen?)



Ich glaube, keinen. Wir waren zu dem Zeitpunkt (vor meinem Ausstieg) 10. Du und Mitja abgezogen, sind 8, passt!


----------



## cycleman (25. Juni 2009)

dann paast das ja


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Mut ist das überwinden von Angst und das haben alle bewiesen



Genau, ich bin alle Steigungen ohne Meckern hochgefahren!

War da sonst noch was?


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Juni 2009)

Habe eben das Material überspielt und kurz gesichtet. Goil!
Das wird besser als das letzte Mal. Ob ich da mit nur 8 min hinkomme?


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> (noch mal: wen hab ich vergessen?)


 

Deinen blonden Kumpel ( Mitja ), aber der war ja direkt hinter Dir,
also musser noch mal den Berg rauf, Strafe muss sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Habe eben das Material überspielt und kurz gesichtet. Goil!
> Das wird besser als das letzte Mal. Ob ich da mit nur 8 min hinkomme?



Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## cycleman (26. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag mit mir ne Downhill-lastige Tour zu fahren?

Schwierigkeitsgrad so wie der Wildwechsel.

Chickenways gibts auch

Das Tempo ist natürlich ganz locker (Tribut an die Freeride-bikes)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich befinde mich grade in der Offseason. Biken nur zum Spaß. Nach den Sommerferien gehts mit der Vorbereitung für die neue Saison los => WINTERPOKAAAAAAL!!!!!



Temperaturen über Null, trockene Wege und Biken bei Tageslicht ist auch langweilig


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag mit mir ne Downhill-lastige Tour zu fahren?
> 
> Schwierigkeitsgrad so wie der Wildwechsel.
> 
> ...



Ich komme mit  .......  irgendwann aber nicht am Samstag.

Da habe ich einen Friseur, Maniküre/Pediküre sowie Augenbrauenzupf Termin. Außerdem ist schlechtes Wetter und ich gehe morgens schwimmen, bei 35 Grad Wassertemperatur. Bewegungsbecken 
Und Samstag ist außerdem noch ein Hallenhalmatunier.


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich komme mit  .......  irgendwann aber nicht am Samstag.




dito

(Bin Samstag auf beim Hallenhalma.)

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Das Tempo ist natürlich ganz locker (Tribut an die Freeride-bikes)



(offline: Das heißt, ich käme diesmal vielleicht bergauf noch gerade mit und hätte dh gar nichts mehr zu lachen?)

omline:

Ähhhhmmm, Lust hätte ich schon, aber leider kann ich nicht. 

Ich wollte am Sa ein paar Chicken grillen, außerdem muss ich noch Hasenfuß-Sund kochen und wahrscheinlich würde ich lieber mit der Pussy-Katze spielen, vielleicht aber auch nur einen Kasten Kleiner Feigling leer saufen und ....

außerdem muss ich ja das Video schneiden, das dauert bestimmt den ganzen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (26. Juni 2009)

Keiner will mit mir radfahren

toll.....das ist der dank dafür, dass ich versuche euch eine neue interessante rad-randsportart zu presentieren.
dass ich extra für euch den wald hab sperren wollen und verpflegungsstationen mit leichtbekleideten hostessen einrichten wollte, die euch drinks mit kleinen schirmchen drin reichen sollten.....

aber okeeeeeey ihr wollt ja nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2009)

@cycle-chris
Die Kollegen haben ja nur fadenscheinige Ausreden. Ich dagegen würde mitkommen, wenn a) das Wetter hält (sprich trocken bleibt, was ja nicht unbedingt zu erwarten ist) und ich b) heute noch irgendwie mein VR neu zentriert bekomme. Denn sonst droht in engen Bergabkehren der Laufradkollaps wie bei der ersten Burgholz-Tour.

Ich würde mich ggf. morgen im Laufe des Vormittags anmelden, wenn Tagesordnungpunkt a und b im grünen Bereich sind. Also eine definitive 50% Zusage von meiner Seite...


Uups, muß los, Erdbeeren warten. Diesmal mit großem Rucksack und 3 Tupperboxen...


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Keiner will mit mir radfahren


  Will schon darf nicht, Kindergeburtstagfeier, fahren ne kleine Radtour am Waldrand, is nicht Dh lastig und auch keine richtigen Trail`s.
Dazwischen am Bach spielen, zurück inen Garten Grillen und im Pool planschen und abneds werd ich dann ein Paar kühle Blondienen vernaschen


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

hier ist schon mal Part1 der zweiten Burgholz-Tour, leider im Augenblick noch ohne Ton, kommt aber noch. Teil 2 auch.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....=95&discussionid=930&gmid=17527#gmessage17527


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

so, Part2 ist auch online, leider ebenfalls noch ohne Ton.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....=95&discussionid=930&gmid=17527#gmessage17527


----------



## mikkael (27. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Keiner will mit mir radfahren


Bald, Chris, sehr bald..


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2009)

Nabend, was ist am Mittwoch ?????  Juppidoo du ab Haasenmühle ?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Bald, Chris, sehr bald..



Gibts die hier eigentlich immer farblich passend zu dem dazu?  



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Nabend, was ist am Mittwoch ?????  Juppidoo du ab Haasenmühle ?



Zum x-ten Mal WipperaueTrail-Trecker-Pilz-Rüden-Leide-Glüder-Pfaffenberg?

Oder sollen wir nochmal die Runde Richtung Opladen fahren?


----------



## mikkael (28. Juni 2009)

@enrgy
ich bin stolz auf dich.  

Immer noch top aktuell wenn's um Gummis geht. 

Wer rastet, der rostet!


----------



## mikkael (28. Juni 2009)

Übrigens, heute ist endlich unser neues Treppenhaus fertig geworden. 

Es besteht jedoch Helmpflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Übrigens, heute ist endlich unser neues Treppenhaus fertig geworden.




Ein "zieht die Schuhe unten aus, die Treppe ist frisch geputzt" ist somit auch endlich hinfällig.

Und falls mal die Badewanne überläuft, hat man gleich nen Bach, in dem man runtersurfen kann, wie geil.....


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2009)

@ Enrgy: egal welche Runde Hauptsache wir sind zusammen !


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zum x-ten Mal WipperaueTrail-Trecker-Pilz-Rüden-Leide-Glüder-Pfaffenberg?
> 
> Oder sollen wir nochmal die Runde Richtung Opladen fahren?


 
Oder mal was anderes http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=98
Der hatte auch imer gute Trail`s und fährt genau dein Tempo Enrgy ( bergab verstehtsich) 



" wegduck "

@Kaminfreund, wie du gehst mir fremd wrte ab wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wiederkomme,  ich lass mich scheiden.


----------



## mikkael (29. Juni 2009)

Wo ist Hardy?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wo ist Hardy?


 
Eingeschlafen


----------



## jokomen (29. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Übrigens, heute ist endlich unser neues Treppenhaus fertig geworden.
> 
> Es besteht jedoch Helmpflicht!


 

Wann gibst Du denn endlich Fahrtechnikstunden in Deinem Treppenhaus ?  Ich muss doch noch die Linkskehren üben, damit ich da besser werde.


----------



## mikkael (29. Juni 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wann gibst Du denn endlich Fahrtechnikstunden in Deinem Treppenhaus?


Ich bin heil froh, dass ich zur Zeit ohne Stützräder fahren kann. 

Apropos froh sein...

Zur Zeit sind Sommerfeste ganz in. Deshalb die Frage, ob Interesse besteht, dass wir eine bergische Runde im Juli mit einem Feierabend-Sommerfest verbinden können. Ich bin die nächsten 5 Wochen alleingestellt, während sich der Rest der Familie in Island amusiert.

Um die Angelegenheit etwas _attraktiver_ zu machen, könnten wir auch live jammen etc musizieren (_ich habe keine Nachbarn_), vorausgesetzt Hobbymusiker unter uns machen mit. Drums sind vorhanden, Lärmbelastung (fast) null Problem. 

Als Termin schlage ich entweder den 24./25.07. oder den 31.07/01.08. vor, Open End, sogar mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.

Hm?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gibts die hier eigentlich immer farblich passend zu dem dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mahlzeit Jungs und Mädels,


meinetwegen können wir gern noch einmal die Runde Richtung Opladen fahren, Treffen an der Wipperaue, sind ja wirklich schöne Trails drin.
Volker, setzt du dann was ins LMB?


Ich muß allerdings sagen, das ich die normalen Sachen ab der Wipperaue mitlerweile so selten fahre, daß sie mir immer noch Spaß machen.
Volker, daß liegt bei dir bestimmt am Winterpokal, wo du dich fast täglich in den Gebiet rumgetrieben hast.

Bis Mittwoch

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Volker, daß liegt bei dir bestimmt am Winterpokal, wo du dich fast täglich in den Gebiet rumgetrieben hast.



Ich treibe mich seit bald 20 Jahren mit dem Bike dort rum. Da konnte der Winterpokal auch nichts mehr versauen. Ich habe die Trails einfach satt, mehr oder weniger.:kotz:
Um nicht immer am Anfang direkt hinter der Wipperaue dieselben Klamotten zu fahren, gehts auch oft auf direktem Weg Richtung Glüder und erst dort etwas in die Höhen, zB. nach Müngsten. Das schafft man in 2h natürlich nicht, wenn man bis Glüder schon jeden Trail mitgenommen hat. 

PS: Termin steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (29. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> PS: Termin steht.




Erster, aber nur, wenn du auf 18 Uhr änderst.


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Juni 2009)

Ich, nix gesehen Eintrag LMB ? Ich blind oder du noch nix eingetragen ? Ich will dabei sein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein "zieht die Schuhe unten aus, die Treppe ist frisch geputzt" ist somit auch endlich hinfällig.



Im Gegenteil. Das Ende einer Beziehung bahnt sich dann so an:
Schatz, was genau meinst Du mit: "Ich hab' heute das Treppenhaus geputzt"?!?


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich, nix gesehen Eintrag LMB ? Ich blind oder du noch nix eingetragen ? Ich will dabei sein.



 Ohauerha, sorry, zu schnell enter gedrückt, weil ich los musste. Tütberg und Lüderich erkundet bzw. mal einen selbsterstellten Track in zu 90%unbekanntem Gebiet nachgefahren.
Bin wieder angekommen, Experiment geglückt. Trailausbeute allerdings eher mau, da ist man etwas angeschmiert, wenn man sich auf die alte MagicMaps Topo verlässt.

So, Termin ist wieder da und Eintragungen werden ohne Türsteher entgegen genommen...


----------



## mikkael (29. Juni 2009)

Ich frage immer wieder [blöd] nach, aber wieso gibt es Alternativtermine am gleichen Tag?  

- erinnert mich irgendwie an die SPD.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich frage immer wieder [blöd] nach, aber wieso gibt es Alternativtermine am gleichen Tag?



Manch einer steht nicht auf Gruppenkuscheln und hat es eher mit vertrauter Zweisamkeit...

Da wollen wir natürlich nicht stören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (29. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Manch einer steht nicht auf Gruppenkuscheln


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist Mr Sonntag hier der *Erfinder* des Gruppenkuschelns unter Bikern.

Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es doch, dass wir gemeinsam fahren. Bekanntlich sind wir sehr beweglich.


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich frage immer wieder [blöd] nach, aber wieso gibt es Alternativtermine am gleichen Tag?
> 
> - erinnert mich irgendwie an die SPD.



Wie immer im Leben muß Mann ! sich entscheiden. Die Frage ist aber oft, ob der eingeschlagene Weg auch der richtige ist. Das wird sich erst entscheiden wenn das Ziel erreicht ist. 

Ich sollte die Psychopharmaka absetzen.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist Mr Sonntag hier der *Erfinder* des Gruppenkuschelns unter Bikern...



Die Feierabendrunde an Wipperaue gab es schon 1993, damals Montags ab 18Uhr. Da brauchte es auch kein Forum, um mitzufahren...


Grundsätzlich ist es doch ok, wenn mehrere Termine existieren. So kann man sich je nach Vorlieben eintragen. Zudem werden sich die beiden geplanten Routen kaum kreuzen.


----------



## mikkael (30. Juni 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wie immer im Leben muß Mann ! sich entscheiden. Die Frage ist aber oft, ob der eingeschlagene Weg auch der richtige ist. Das wird sich erst entscheiden wenn das Ziel erreicht ist.
> 
> Ich sollte die Psychopharmaka absetzen.


Was nimmst du für Sachen? ..möchte ich auch mal probieren! 

Für mich wird sich die Sache eh gleich erledigen. Ich muss, - wie es scheint, exakt zu diesem Zeitpunkt - von den fröhlichen Urlaubern in der Familie Abschied nehmen. Mich, aber vor allem die neue Treppe wollen sie nicht mehr. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juli 2009)

Tach Jungs,

bin gleich am Flughafen D.dorf zum Vorabend Chek in und kann nicht mitfahren. In Zwei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei und zeig euch wie man den Berg hochfährt ohne aus der Puste zu kommen ( gilt nur für mich )

Grüsse


----------



## jokomen (1. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,bin gleich am Flughafen D.dorf zum Vorabend Chek in und kann nicht mitfahren:... Grüsse



Alles faule Ausrede, Du hast Angst !   Jetzt, wo Du weisst, dass alle richtig trainiert haben und Dich jederzeit verblasen zu können, hauste ab.  

Gute Erholung und schönen Urlaub.  Nach dem Urlaub kannst Du Dich hinten wieder dranhängen, wir werden dann auch extra für Dich, ein schön langsames Tempo fahren, dass Du mit Deinem wohlgenährten Urlaubskompressor schaffst.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Juli 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wie immer im Leben muß Mann ! sich entscheiden.



Ich muss mich heute nicht entscheiden, denn ich kann weder hier noch da. Vielleciht am WE?


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> In Zwei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei und zeig euch wie man den Berg hochfährt ohne aus der Puste zu kommen ...



...und bergab zeigen wir dir wie man Bremsbeläge spart und dabei noch die Luft anhält...

Viel Spaß heut abend in DUS und ab morgen in Malle oder wo auch immer...


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> 
> bin gleich am Flughafen D.dorf zum Vorabend Chek in und kann nicht mitfahren. In Zwei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei und zeig euch wie man den Berg hochfährt ohne aus der Puste zu kommen ( gilt nur für mich )
> 
> Grüsse



Jo, viel Spaß im Urlaub ich komme dann Samstag nach, wir sehen uns am Beach. Wo gehts hin ? Ich muß das erste mal nach Formentera (steht im Ehevertrag).

Mark


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juli 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Alles faule Ausrede, Du hast Angst !  Jetzt, wo Du weisst, dass alle richtig trainiert haben und Dich jederzeit *verblasen* zu können, hauste ab. .


 

*Dranhängen* aber nur, aber auch nur, *Bergab, *denn Bergauf kriegen die " alten Männer " immer sone Schnappatmung wie kurz vorm Infarkt.
Du kannst mir ja mal, nach meinem Entspannungsurlaub in GR., dein Leistungsstand vorführen.
( dem auf´m Bike mein ich )

@ Kaminfreund.

Wie am Samstag? Ích dachte du darst nicht und must einen auf lieb Kind machen, wegen der Burgholztour und so. Denke deine Frau hat die Plastikräder der Thremischen Verwertung zugeführt und du besitzt gar kein Bergrad mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. Juli 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich heute nicht entscheiden, denn ich kann weder hier noch da. Vielleciht am WE?



Rolf du kleine Blechbox, wenn du am WE mitfahren willst oder jemand anderes, hier http://www.rc-albatros-andernach.de/
@No Mercy und ich fahren da hin. Man kann die kürzeren und längeren Strecken bestimmt gemeinsam fahren. 

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mal etwas am WE fahren, nicht das ganze WE


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juli 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal etwas am WE fahren, nicht das ganze WE



Nee, das ist nur am Sonntag. Wir wollen gegen 9 Uhr vor Ort sein und dann vielleicht 5 Stunden im Seniorentempo (ist das eigentlich noch Tempo) fahren. Spätestens nachmittags bei Muttern zum Kaffee zurück.

Jürgen

War übrigens mal wieder eine schöne Runde gestern mit nettem Ausklang in der Haasenmühle.
Gute Besserung dem Bruchpilot, den Namen hab ich leider vergessen, mein Gedächtnis...


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Juli 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gute Besserung dem Bruchpilot, den Namen hab ich leider vergessen, mein Gedächtnis...



Man kann euch aber nicht alleine lassen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nee, das ist nur am Sonntag. Wir wollen gegen 9 Uhr vor Ort sein und dann vielleicht 5 Stunden im Seniorentempo (ist das eigentlich noch Tempo) fahren. Spätestens nachmittags bei Muttern zum Kaffee zurück.
> 
> Jürgen
> 
> ...



Netter Ausklang ?! ich bin heute morgen noch total besoffen, mit zwei Gridgirls im Arm und mit einem dicken Schädel in dem trockenen Seitenarm der Wupper aufgewacht. 

Ich glaube der Kumpel von Sebastian heißt Lothar  (jetzt mit Knieprothese)


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juli 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Netter Ausklang ?! ich bin heute morgen noch total besoffen, mit zwei Gridgirls im Arm und mit einem dicken Schädel in dem trockenen Seitenarm der Wupper aufgewacht.




Ach, deswegen war bei uns am Frühstückstisch so viel los, ich dachte, daß wären alles Freundinnen meiner Frau oder meiner älteren Tochter.. Mein Gedächtnis...


----------



## sepp12300 (2. Juli 2009)

Hab heute nach dem Duschen mal blaue Flecken gezählt, bei 12 hab ich aufgehört. Div. Abschürfungen, Gelenkprobleme und Muskelschmerzen. Lothar hat seine Leiden mit selbst gebranntem polnischem Wodka bekämpft. Ach ja und das Navi ist im Arsch. Hat Lothar aber schon mit der Versicherung geklärt, gibt ein neues.  Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.      

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2009)

So langsam entwickeln sich die Feierabendrunden zu menschlichen Materialschlachten

Da denk ich, ich biete mal eine locker zu fahrende Runde ohne allzuviel Hm aber dafür mit einfachen Speedtrails an, damit keiner zu Schaden kommt und was ist? 
Die scheinbar nicht ausgelasteten Herrschaften langweilen sich, schauen das Düsseldorfer Panorama an und spielen Lenkerhakeln auf Teer mit anschließender Bodenprobe...tz tz...

Dass sowas übel ausgehen kann, durften ich und mikkael vor 4 Jahren auch schon erfahren. Mir hats beim Versuch, die Lenker zu entkoppeln nach einem heftigen Schlenker auf die Gegenfahrbahn die Felge im cycleman-Stil verbogen und ich habe einen netten Highsider hingelegt, das Schlüsselbein fands weniger lustig. Zum Glück kam kein Auto entgegen...

@sepp12300
Das mit dem GPS ist natürlich blöd, aber wenn die Haftpflicht zahlt, gehts ja noch. Ich hoffe, es sind keine größeren körperlichen Gebrechen zu verzeichnen, aber das nächste Mal säg ich euch echt das Bein ab zur Strafe!

Bleibt noch zu vermerken, dass der letzte Trail an der Wipperaue am Wildgehege momentan durch den üppigen Bewuchs nicht sonderlich spassig ist. Nicht nur, daß man mit den Armen durch die Dornen rauscht, man sieht auch die teilweise übel aus dem Boden ragenden Wurzelstücke in den Kurven nicht mehr. Für meinen Geschmack ist das nicht mehr der Bringer. Vielleicht im Herbst/Winter wieder mit langen Klamotten, aber zur jetzigen Zeit brauch ich das Gekratze nicht. Wir haben uns gestern ja genug die Arme aufgescheuert, auch ohne Sturz...

Ich hoffe trotzdem, es hat den Mitfahrern gefallen...

bis zum nächsten Mal

Grüße
enrgy

@hummock

warte noch auf PM von dir....


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Juli 2009)

Mensch, mensch, mensch,

da schein ich ja wieder was verpasst zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (6. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich kann für Mittwoch keine Tour anbieten, bin dann weg.
Vielleicht will ja Hardy (wo ist der überhaupt), Mika oder sonstwer etwas machen.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## willibike (6. Juli 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich kann für Mittwoch keine Tour anbieten, bin dann weg.
> Vielleicht will ja Hardy (wo ist der überhaupt), Mika oder sonstwer etwas machen.
> ...



vor der Tour Mittwoch 01.07.09

Oder mal bei den Opladener Bahnhofsbikern am Donnestag vorbeischauen!


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Juli 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> Oder mal bei den Opladener Bahnhofsbikern am Donnestag vorbeischauen!



... oder auch so aber ich dachte ihr fahrt immer schon mit 10 bis 20 Leuten?


----------



## willibike (6. Juli 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ... oder auch so aber ich dachte ihr fahrt immer schon mit 10 bis 20 Leuten?



Ab 12 Mitfahrer wollen wir zwei Gruppen bilden!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich kann für Mittwoch keine Tour anbieten, bin dann weg.
> Vielleicht will ja Hardy (wo ist der überhaupt), Mika oder sonstwer etwas machen.
> ...




Mich hat irgendwie die Hitze matt gesetzt. Aktuell radel ich hier bei mir nur locker durch die Gegend.


----------



## pommes5 (9. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Lust, heute abend ab der Haasenmühle zu fahren? Könnte ca. ab 18:15. Ich weiß noch nicht, was und wo, nur dass ich unbedingt fahren will. Meinetwegen auch mit Regenjacke.

Wer ne Frau hat, die fahren will, sich aber in ner Männergruppe nicht traut, soll sie mitbringen, meine Frau trifft sich etwa um die gleiche Zeit mit einer Bekannten an gleicher Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,

entweder sind alle in Urlaub (wie ich auch) oder ihr habt die Räder verkauft und spielt nun Hallenhalma.

Ich versuche es nächste Woche wieder 


Mark


----------



## cycleman (15. Juli 2009)

wir waren gestern im eifgenbachtal unterwegs, zum ende wurds schon echt dunkel.


----------



## jokomen (15. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> wir waren gestern im eifgenbachtal unterwegs, zum ende wurds schon echt dunkel.



Kenn ich, son langsames Bike hatte ich auch mal. 

Da waren wir gestern auch noch, aber noch im Hellen, richtig zur Kuchenzeit.


----------



## cycleman (15. Juli 2009)

nein, das bike ist ne rakete, nur ich bin alt, müde und träge geworden.

und deshalb fahre ich ja jetzt auch mit euch


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> nein, das bike ist ne rakete, nur ich bin alt, müde und träge geworden.
> 
> und deshalb fahre ich ja jetzt auch mit euch



Ok wir sehen uns zum Duell, morgen früh 5:30 Uhr an der alten Eiche im Burgholz. Du kannst die Räder wählen !

Mark


----------



## jokomen (16. Juli 2009)

Hey,

und ??? Warum seid ihr nicht gekommen ? Ich war da und wollte von dem Duell ein paar tolle Fotos machen und keiner kommt.


----------



## cycleman (16. Juli 2009)

so nen mist

ich wollte ja kommen, aber plötzlich war eine gravitations-annomalie genau unter meinem bett und ich konnte nicht aufstehen


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen,

da bin ich mal in Urlaub, lass die Feirerabendtour ausfallen und wass muss ich da lesen.
Stürze, Unfälle und Karambolagen ohne Ende, mit reichlich Beulen und Dellen an Körper und Material tz tz tz. Ein Fahrsicherheitstrainig wäre da glaub ich angebracht.
Hoffe den Rädern gehts gut ( den Fahrern hoffendlich auch ).
Hatt einer am WE Zeit und Lust? ( Bergradfahren mein ich ).
Zwei wochen Schwimmen und Sandburgenbauen sind nicht so befriedigend wie allgemein gedacht wird.

Gruss Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da bin ich mal in Urlaub, lass die Feirerabendtour ausfallen und wass muss ich da lesen.
> Stürze, Unfälle und Karambolagen ohne Ende, mit reichlich Beulen und Dellen an Körper und Material tz tz tz. Ein Fahrsicherheitstrainig wäre da glaub ich angebracht.
> ...



Über Sonntag morgen können wir sprechen, aber nur wenns trocken ist/bleibt. Ich habe momentan keine Lust auf nassen Untergrund. Liegt auch an meinem Urlaub (35 Grad Formentera). Wir könnten uns auch den Oplandener Willibikern anschließen.

Gruß Mark

PS: bin die Woche 3x gefahren


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> PS: bin die Woche 3x gefahren



Da hat diesmal wohl jeder sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht...
Willibike Tour ist gut, das passt zu eurem Tempo

Ich war Dienstag im Hürtgenwald am Hasselbachgraben, gestern mit Manni Richtung Burscheid und Glüder und eben noch die Not-Tour vom Schöllerhof durchs Eifgental zum Linneftrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (17. Juli 2009)

Bin gestern mit lhampe den L-Weg rund um Leichlingen gefahren. Gestartet sind wir an der Wipperaue. Die erste Hälfte macht auch durchaus Spaß, da sind schöne Trails dabei. Danach wirds sehr Autobahn-, teilweise gar Asphalt-lastig. Kennt da jemand Alternativen, die er mir/uns mal zeigen mag?

@Sonntag: Opladen könnte bei mir sogar klappen. Die Tour sieht gut aus! 

Kommt bei mir terminlich drauf an, ob die Tour, die meine Frau Sonntag fahren will, zustande kommt oder nicht. Falls nicht, fahre ich mit ihr statt nach Opladen. Das wissen wir aber vermutlich erst Samstag abend. Wenn ich fahre, melde ich mich bei den Fahrgemeinschaften an und fahre dann um 9:38 mit der Regional-Bahn ab Solingen Hauptbahnhof bis Opladen.

Treffpunkt einfach Haupteingang raus und dann sieht man euch oder wie ist das? (war noch nie in Opladen, immer nur auf der Durchreise)


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt einfach Haupteingang raus und dann sieht man euch oder wie ist das?



Rrichtiiig...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juli 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Über Sonntag morgen können wir sprechen, aber nur wenns trocken ist/bleibt. Ich habe momentan keine Lust auf nassen Untergrund.


 

Sonntag in Opladen hab ich garnicht dran gedacht.

Werd mich mal eintragen, kommt sonst noch einer mit?


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit die Damen,

bin leider seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr gefahren. Mußte mich um nicht so angenehme Dinge kümmern.
Ende nächster Woche fahre ich für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub und bin erst danach wieder dabei. Bis dahin kann ich vielleicht gerade mal 1-2 kleine Runden laufen.

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und freue mich schon auf unsere nächsten gemeinsamen Touren.

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juli 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Damen,
> Mußte mich um nicht so angenehme Dinge kümmern.


 
Hoffendlich nicht allzu schlimm, aber Kopf hoch es geht immer weiter.
Jetzt sehen wir dich ja 3 Wochen nicht.
Dann muss sich mal eine andere Person ( dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf ) als Veranstalter zur verfühgung stellen.

Grüsse Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juli 2009)

Hat einer eigendlich was von Don Mikkael gehört?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2009)

Hier ward er zuletzt gesehen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit lhampe den L-Weg rund um Leichlingen gefahren. Gestartet sind wir an der Wipperaue. Die erste Hälfte macht auch durchaus Spaß, da sind schöne Trails dabei. Danach wirds sehr Autobahn-, teilweise gar Asphalt-lastig. Kennt da jemand Alternativen, die er mir/uns mal zeigen mag?
> 
> @Sonntag: Opladen könnte bei mir sogar klappen. Die Tour sieht gut aus!
> 
> ...




ja raus und da siehst du uns. cu mark


----------



## pommes5 (19. Juli 2009)

Wird leider nix bei mir 

Tour meiner Frau ist gecancelt worden, also habe ich anderweitige "Verpflichtungen", nämlich mit ihr zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wird leider nix bei mir
> 
> Tour meiner Frau ist gecancelt worden, also habe ich anderweitige "Verpflichtungen", nämlich mit ihr zu fahren


 

Das kann auch sehr schön und entspannend sein.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Das kann auch sehr schön und entspannend sein.



Da hatte ich vor x-Jahren mal das Problem, daß ich vorgeworfen bekam "wir sind ja viel mehr bergauf als bergab gefahren"....

Und dann wurde natürlich nicht eingesehen, daß bei einer Rundtour sich HM aufwärts und abwärts ausgleichen, bzw. dann auf die Zeit verwiesen, die man mit bergauffahren gegenüber bergabfahren verbracht hatte.

Mein Hinweis "dann fahr doch schneller bergauf" war dann auch eher kontraproduktiv für die sowieso schon nicht gerade gute Laune...


----------



## joscho (19. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und dann wurde natürlich nicht eingesehen, daß bei einer Rundtour sich HM aufwärts und abwärts ausgleichen



Muss ja auch nicht so sein. Ich sag nur "Plattentektonik" 



> , bzw. dann auf die Zeit verwiesen, die man mit bergauffahren gegenüber bergabfahren verbracht hatte.



Am Ende haben sie immer Recht


----------



## Firecracker (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Wann fahrt Ihr denn das nächste Mal? Kann ich mich da vielleicht anschließen? Wenn ja, wann und wo?
Beste Grüße
Firecracker
PS: Keine Sorge, ich fahre kein Cannondale....


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2009)

Firecracker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wann fahrt Ihr denn das nächste Mal? Kann ich mich da vielleicht anschließen? Wenn ja, wann und wo?



Hallo Feuerkracher, einfach hier reinschauen, da werden die nächsten Termine diskutiert und festgemacht. Finden sich dann auch im LMB.
Gestartet wird meist von der Wipperaue, Ab Burscheid Parkplatz B51/Autobahnabfahrt oder Fauna/Gräfrath




Firecracker schrieb:


> PS: Keine Sorge, ich fahre kein Cannondale....



aber ich...


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juli 2009)

So da sich keiner Traut, hab ich was reingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8791

Nur nicht drängeln es darf jeder mit.

Gruss Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2009)

Wetteraussichten sind ja äusserst bescheiden, ich werde das kurzfrsitig etnscheiden, ob ich mitfahre...


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juli 2009)

Na wenigstens einer der sich meldet, alle anderen sind wohl im Urlaub


----------



## pommes5 (21. Juli 2009)

ich fahr heut abend mit cycleman und konsorten
erfahrungsgemäß habe ich dann morgen nicht die beine für noch eine tour

falls doch, melde ich mich an. aber das habe ich schon viel zu oft hier geschrieben und habs dann nicht hingekriegt


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. Juli 2009)

aber ich...[/QUOTE]

@Firecracker, der Enrgy fährt aber ein defektes Cannondale mit defekter Gabel die auch noch andersrum ist

@Langenfelder ich entscheide mich auch kurzfristig. Das hat aber keine Wettergründe (bin ja nicht so ein Weichei wie andere ), Cannondales sollen bei Regen eh immer volllaufen. Da ich gestern auf der D´dorfer Kirmes im Füßchen Zelt recht viel Altbier vernichtet habe, bzw. Donnerstag vernichten werde, entscheide ich nach der Nudelholzeinlage meiner Frau.

Wer ist eigentlich außer Peter und mir Sonntag 42,8 KM in strömendem Regen gefahren ?


----------



## cycleman (21. Juli 2009)

wurde heute im shop angesprochen von  wem, ob ich mal ein fahrtechnik-feierabend-workshop mache.
(nicht böse sein, dass ich nicht mehr weiss wie dein name ist)

hmmm...ok.

vorgeschlagen wurde: nächste woche

da ich dienstags immer meine eigene feierabendrunde fahre, würde ich mittwoch(29.) oder donnerstag (30.) vorschlagen.

gibts hier noch mehr interessenten?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @Firecracker, der Enrgy fährt aber ein defektes Cannondale mit defekter Gabel die auch noch andersrum ist...



Schwadlappen, Rad + Gabel sind in der Blüte ihres Lebens! 

Ich fahr gleich zum Zeikelmän, ma schaun, was so geht...


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> wurde heute im shop angesprochen von  wem, ob ich mal ein fahrtechnik-feierabend-workshop mache.
> (nicht böse sein, dass ich nicht mehr weiss wie dein name ist)


 

Ich wars der Langenfelder. Ich bin natürlich dabei.
Donnerstag ist vieleicht besser, da du Dienstag deine  Feierabendrund dehst.
Obwohl wenn ich mir das richtig Überlege, ist Mittwoch doch besser.
Dann fährste uns nicht davon.

Gruss Peter


----------



## hummock (21. Juli 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich außer Peter und mir Sonntag 42,8 KM in strömendem Regen gefahren ?[/QUOTE]

Ich,aber mit dem Auto


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ..... fahrtechnik-feierabend-workshop ......
> gibts hier noch mehr interessenten?



Auf jeden Fall! 

Mi. oder Do. ist mir egal.





War noch klasse gestern. Der Rückweg war nicht nur extrem nass, besonders der Hagel hatte es mir angetan. Kann richtig weh tun im Gesicht und auf den Armen ... Zum Glück hatten die Hells Angels ein Einsehen und hatten nix dagegen dass ich mich bei ihnen unterstelle.

Unter der Schnellstraßenbrücke in Ohligs sah es noch lustig aus später. Gut hüfthoch stand da das Wasser.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Unter der Schnellstraßenbrücke in Ohligs sah es noch lustig aus später. Gut hüfthoch stand da das Wasser...



Wurde sogar schon verfilmt [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yFNoLJ_q0w"]YouTube - Unwetter 03.07.09 Essen-Katernberg Teil.2 ( Yuness Ramadan ) Ausnahmezustand[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (22. Juli 2009)

Gibt schon intenlengente Menschen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. Juli 2009)

Oh. Mein. Gott.


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2009)

Unterschichtenfernsehen in Vollendung.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2009)

habschfoddohändi....


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juli 2009)

schappfotoändih

Ah, wunderbar  Viel zu lange nicht gehört


----------



## Badehose (22. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> wurde heute im shop angesprochen von  wem, ob ich mal ein fahrtechnik-feierabend-workshop mache.
> (nicht böse sein, dass ich nicht mehr weiss wie dein name ist)
> 
> hmmm...ok.
> ...


 
Hallo Christian,

Fahrtechnik-Workshop find ich super und wäre dabei.

Gruß
Badehose


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Unterschichtenfernsehen in Vollendung.




...seh ich auch so. Die alten Sprichwörter verlieren nichts an Ihrer Aussagekraft. "Wie der Herr, so´s Gescherr", "Jeder ist seines eigenes Glückes Schmid"...Aber wir sind hier ja nicht im Soziologieunterricht





cycleman schrieb:


> wurde heute im shop angesprochen von  wem, ob ich mal ein fahrtechnik-feierabend-workshop mache.
> (nicht böse sein, dass ich nicht mehr weiss wie dein name ist)
> 
> hmmm...ok.
> ...





Hey Christian,

ab dem 11.08 wäre ich gern dabei, vielleicht kannst du ab dem Zeitpunkt nochmal was machen?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juli 2009)

Da sich keine Mitstreiter eingetragen haben, bleib ich mit dem Arsch auf`m Sofa.
Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so beständig, Sonntag hat mir gereicht. Fehlt nur ein Stück Seife und ein Handtuch.

Bis dann Peter


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so beständig



Ich würde sagen, das ist heute besser als gestern....Regen seh ich da keinen mehr, und schon garnicht so nen Knaller wie gestern abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wurde sogar schon verfilmt


 
Ich habs nicht zuende gesehn, kann ich mir nicht reinziehn, geht nicht, krieg ich einen an der Waffel.
Enrgy so´ne Doku ohne Warnhinweis grenzt schon an Körperverletzung

@ Juppidoo vielleicht ist der andran so groß der er zwei gibt, oder einen für Anfänger und einen Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht zuende gesehn, kann ich mir nicht reinziehn, geht nicht, krieg ich einen an der Waffel...



Davon gibts sogar noch nen Teil, der ist um die 9min glaube ich. Alles was die SD-Karte packen kann, voll Ausnamessußtann meine Dam'unärrn...

Tröste dich, ich habs mir auch nicht komplett angeschaut. Ich dachte immer, da passiert noch was, aber Pustekuchen...


Tja, Shit mit dem Wetter heute, wer hätte das gedacht! 
Aber die Runde gestern war auch ok. Kannte zwar 95% der Strecke, aber meist andersrum und das macht die Sache auch wieder interessant.

Es waren über 600Hm auf 30km, aber die letzten 50m zum Auto habe ich nicht mehr geschafft. 

Ich hatte mich bei zunehmendem Regen kurz unter ein winziges Vordach eines Hauses gestellt, um den Autoschlüssel schonmal aus dem Rucksack zu holen, da ging plötzlich die Hölle richtig los .
Zuerst war das noch lustig, weil ich auf der windgeschützten Seite des Hauses stand. Die Bäche liefen über die Straße, vom Hof hinter dem Haus lief es in breiter Front längs über den Bürgersteig auf meinen Standort zu, ein ebenerdiger Hauseingang mit vorsorglich installierter Ablaufrinne direkt vor der Tür.
Doch als auch noch der Hagel kam, drehte der Wind, die Rinne lief über, und damit krabbelten 2 fette Spinnen an meinen Beinen hoch, denn da stand nun auch der Bürgersteig schon unter Wasser.
Die Spinnen durften dann ihr Seepferdchen  machen und ich bekam den Rest des Regens doch noch ab. 
Naja, ich bin schon nasser geworden beim Biken, aber selten beim Unterstellen. Und alles in Sichtweite des Autos, aber um den zu erreichen wäre ich komplett durchnässt gewesen.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Doch als auch noch der Hagel kam, drehte der Wind, die Rinne lief über, und damit krabbelten 2 fette Spinnen an meinen Beinen hoch, denn da stand nun auch der Bürgersteig schon unter Wasser.



Eine derart lebendige Schilderung...

Du mußt soooo tapfer gewesen sein


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Juli 2009)

Doch als auch noch der Hagel kam, drehte der Wind, die Rinne lief über, und damit krabbelten 2 fette Spinnen an meinen Beinen hoch, denn da stand nun auch der Bürgersteig schon unter Wasser.
Die Spinnen durften dann ihr Seepferdchen  machen und ich bekam den Rest des Regens doch noch ab. 


Wo wollten die Spinnen denn hin als sie dein Bein hoch gekrabbelt sind ?


----------



## pommes5 (23. Juli 2009)

Bestimmt mit den vielen und flinken Beinchen die Gabel reparieren helfen


----------



## cycleman (23. Juli 2009)

war mal wieder typisch: 8 leute warn wa und 3 hatten sich eingetragen.

naja, die hauptsache an diesen tag war, nicht nass zu werden.

trockenen fußes in den laden gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> war mal wieder typisch: 8 leute warn wa und 3 hatten sich eingetragen...



...Willibike-Syndrom...


----------



## hama687 (23. Juli 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> war mal wieder typisch: 8 leute warn wa und 3 hatten sich eingetragen.
> 
> naja, die hauptsache an diesen tag war, nicht nass zu werden.
> 
> trockenen fußes in den laden gerettet



Ich hatte mich brav eingetragen Und bin sogar bis zum Ende durch gefahren, trotz des Monsumes


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juli 2009)

Tach die Herren und die Damen,

Was ist mit unserer Ferierabendrunde. der eine Gide ist wegen des heißen Wetter ausgeschaltet und der andere ist im Urlaub.

Ist es uns nicht mögllich ohne die Zwei eine Runde auf die Beine zu Stellen, seit Ihr auch alle weg  oder eingeschlafen. 

Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallöle,

bin nur die Woche zum Arbeiten wieder hier und dann noch mal ein Woche im Urlaub, also bis zum 10.08. (Bierbörse!)


----------



## pommes5 (28. Juli 2009)

@Langenfelder: komm doch heut abend zu chris 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8839


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @Langenfelder: komm doch heut abend zu chris
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8839


 

Geht nich, muss noch Angebote schreiben.
Werd mir aber nächste Woche freihalten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juli 2009)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich war kurz davor die Runde einzustellen, habe mir allerdings beim "Bein über den Sattel heben" einen Hexenschuss zugezogen. Ich laufe rum wie ein S. Diese Schmerzen  Falls ich nächste Woche noch leben sollte, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2009)

Schei$$ CC-ler mit ihrer extremen Sattelüberhöhung 

gute Besserung....


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Juli 2009)

Aua, na dann gute Besserung


----------



## Langenfelder (3. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da es am Mittwoch schön warm und trocken, stell ich mal ne Runde ins LMB. 

Mittfahrer/in sind wilkommen ( auch die üblichen ).
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8872 


Gruss Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (3. August 2009)

Ich machs vom Fitnesszustand nach der zeikelmän tour morgen abhängig. Melde mich an, wenn ich mitfahre. Lust hannisch!


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. August 2009)

Hallo Peter,

da ich leider bis 19:00 arbeiten muss, kann ich nicht dazu stoßen. Werde aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit um 19:20 zu einer kleinen Runde ab Haasenmühle starten. Ich klingele mal durch. 

cu Mark


----------



## pommes5 (5. August 2009)

Bin dabei heut abend. Falls die Bahn Stress macht, melde ich mich telefonisch. Ggf. müsst ihr dann ein paar Minuten warten.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 19:20 zu einer kleinen Runde ab Haasenmühle starten. Ich klingele mal durch.
> 
> cu Mark


 

Wahrscheinlich sind wir da schon wieder zurück


----------



## pommes5 (6. August 2009)

Sehr nett gestern. Schön flowige Runde. Danke an Langenfelder fürs guiden!


----------



## Kaminfreund (7. August 2009)

*SCHLUSS MIT DEM SOMMERLOCH raus aus dem Liegestuhl

Ich habe Mittwoch den 19.08.2009 für 18:15 Uhr den nächsten Burgholzride eingestellt !!!(nächste Woche darf ich bis 19:00 arbeiten) 
Es ist wieder für alle etwas dabei, wobei ich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut habe um einige neue Trails in Burgholz zu erforschen. Es wird wieder lustig und abfahrtsorientiert.*

cu Mark


----------



## Langenfelder (7. August 2009)

Da war der Willi schneller wie ich, Mist, nur zweiter
Aber egal, ich freu mich drauf.

und was ist mit nächsten Mi. 12.08 macht einer ne Tour ????????

bis dann 

Peter


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Mittwoch den 19.08.2009




Da bin ich schon über dem Atlantik auf dem Flug dahin


----------



## pommes5 (8. August 2009)

@Langenfelder: Vielleicht könnte man mal - wie ich vor einiger Zeit hier mal gefragt hatte - den L-Weg von der Haasenmühle aus fahren bis er asphaltlastig wird. Ab da dann Trailalternativen suchen/fahren (du schienst dich ja etwas auszukennen, vielleicht auch Sportsüchtiger als gebürtiger Leichlinger) um zur Haasenmühle zurück zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (8. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon über dem Atlantik auf dem Flug dahin



Du ................ ich bin neidisch. Ich hoffe du musst die Reise nicht als geldwerten Vorteil versteuern. 

mark


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. August 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @Langenfelder: Vielleicht könnte man mal - wie ich vor einiger Zeit hier mal gefragt hatte - den L-Weg von der Haasenmühle aus fahren bis er asphaltlastig wird. Ab da dann Trailalternativen suchen/fahren (du schienst dich ja etwas auszukennen, vielleicht auch Sportsüchtiger als gebürtiger Leichlinger) um zur Haasenmühle zurück zu kommen.



Kein Thema, ob L oder S Weg, wir kennen fast jeden Stein 

Mark


----------



## Langenfelder (8. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Kein Thema, ob L oder S Weg, wir kennen fast jeden Stein
> 
> Mark


 

Aber nur von unten.

@Pommes5. wenn du / Ihr wollt für Mittwoch ist kein Problem.
Kommt sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## hama687 (8. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Kein Thema, ob L oder S Weg, wir kennen fast jeden Stein
> 
> Mark



Wenn wir uns auf eine Vernünftige Startzeit einigen können, komm ich da glatt mit, muss nur um 23 Uhr Im Kino zur Sneak sein


----------



## Langenfelder (8. August 2009)

Start ist wie immer um 18Uhr angedacht, spätestens 18:30. Damit Pommes und ich nicht mit Licht fahren müssen.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... Damit Pommes und ich nicht mit Licht fahren müssen.



Das wird sich bald nicht mehr vermeiden lassen. 
Doch es gibt derzeit bei dealextreme ein sagenhaftes Angebot, die nun ausgelieferten Lampen haben auch diverse Kinderkrankheiten abgelegt, wie man am Ende des Threads lesen kann.
Für schlappe 50 bis 60Euro gibts da ein Licht, welches durchaus mit der 300Euro Lupine Tesla mithalten kann, und um Welten besser ist als das, was es hier sonst so für um die 100Euro zu kaufen gibt.
Bezahlung per paypal und kostenloser Versand, dazu noch unterhalb der Zollgrenze =>zuschlagen Leute, der $ steht günstig!
Ich überlege mir, zu meiner Tesla noch so ein Teil zu holen.




Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe du musst die Reise nicht als geldwerten Vorteil versteuern...



Nein, leider nicht... dazu fehlt mir derzeit der Arbeitgeber...

Aktuellste News und Bilder findet der geneigte Interessent hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (8. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das wird sich bald nicht mehr vermeiden lassen.
> Doch es gibt derzeit bei dealextreme ein sagenhaftes Angebot, die nun ausgelieferten Lampen haben auch diverse Kinderkrankheiten abgelegt, wie man am Ende des Threads lesen kann.
> Für schlappe 50 bis 60Euro gibts da ein Licht, welches durchaus mit der 300Euro Lupine Tesla mithalten kann, und um Welten besser ist als das, was es hier sonst so für um die 100Euro zu kaufen gibt.
> Bezahlung per paypal und kostenloser Versand, dazu noch unterhalb der Zollgrenze =>zuschlagen Leute, der $ steht günstig!
> Ich überlege mir, zu meiner Tesla noch so ein Teil zu holen.



Sag mal kriegst du das teil hier überhaupt aufgeladen? Hatte mal vor zwei Jahren aus Amerika ne andere Lampe bestellt, hatte das Problem das das Ladegerät nicht auf unsere 240V lief sondern 100 oder so


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2009)

Zum Lader: 
Ja, der Lader frißt 100 bis 240Volt. Man braucht nur einen Adapter auf die europäischen Steckdosen, da der Stecker am Lader nur diese Flachkontakte hat und keine Rundkontakte. Findet man sicher auch irgendwo auf der Seite von DX, oder im Paket vom 5 Euro Reisefön von Kodi oder nem anderen Billigladen umme Ecke. 
Schau dir am besten mal den Thread über die Lampe an, aber nicht von den ganzen Miesepetern verunsichern lassen! Die aktuellen Lieferungen sind wohl schon bedeutend besser als die erste Charge.


----------



## pommes5 (10. August 2009)

Mittwoch 18:15 sollte machbar sein bei mir. Licht hab ich (ne Fenix und ne Sigma) - wäre kein Problem. Aber noch ist es lange genug hell, dass mir ne Funzel für den Rückweg eigentlich reicht.

Nächste Woche Burgholz werd ich irgendwie versuchen, hinzukriegen. 18:15 wie es jetzt drinsteht müsste ich - mit etwas Hektik - eigentlich schaffen. Nach den Videos, die ihr gemacht habt, "muss" ich die Runde dieses Jahr noch mitfahren


----------



## Langenfelder (10. August 2009)

So die Damen,

wenn ihr wollt,könnt und dürft, hab ich mal was ins LMB gestellt
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8872 

gruss Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (10. August 2009)

So, der Herr, was heißt bei DIR den "Tempo: Langsam"?
Kennst Du das überhaupt?

Bindest Du Dir ein Bein am Rahmen fest oder fährst Du mit 0,1 bar?

grüße von Mr. Schnecke


----------



## Langenfelder (10. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So, der Herr, was heißt bei DIR den "Tempo: Langsam"?
> Kennst Du das überhaupt?
> 
> Bindest Du Dir ein Bein am Rahmen fest oder fährst Du mit 0,1 bar?
> ...


 

War heut in der Werkstatt und hab mir die das große und das mittlere Kettenblatt sperren lassen.
Ferner ein Gewichtstuining, das Rad wiegt jetzt 25 Kg, hab den Carbonrahmen mit Blei ausgegossen.
Meine Frau meinte ich solle doch den Lenker abmontieren, damit ich ein besseres balancegefühl bekomme und der Sattel fehlt auch, der ist beim Sattler.

weitere maßnahmen kommen erst in Burgholz zu einsatz


----------



## pommes5 (10. August 2009)




----------



## R2-D2 (10. August 2009)

Ok,
das hört sich plausibel an. Falls ich es am Mi zeitlich schaffen sollte und Du dann doch mal zu schnell (für mich ) wirst, erlaube ich mir noch folgende Korrekturmöglichkeiten:

- bergauf Abschleppdienst für mich
- Wurfanker
- Scheuklappen
- Bremshebel-Fixierung


----------



## Juppidoo (10. August 2009)

Mädels,

bin am Mittwoch auch wieder dabei.
Hatte eh damit geliebäugelt eine Tour ab der Wipperaue anzubieten. Paßt also wunderbar.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2009)

Mal sehen, wie ich mich morgen nach der Tour mit @trialeddy fühle. Wenn bestens, dann komm ich evtl. auch mit.
Also ein definitives "vielleicht"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (10. August 2009)

Ich will auch mit !!!!!

Muß aber arrrrrrbeiten. Ich möchte auch mit netten Jungs, schweißgebadet im Wald die Trails rauf und runter heizen. Wenn das meine Frau wüsste.

@ R2D2: reiß dich mal zusammen und jammere nicht. Ein Kerl wie ein Baum, ohne Bauch, muß doch die paar HM mitten in der Saison ohne Probleme vernichten. Sonntag ging es doch auch


----------



## cycleman (11. August 2009)

Wenn mir mein Ausbeuter-Chef erlaubt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Langenfelder (11. August 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Wenn mir mein Ausbeuter-Chef erlaubt bin ich auch dabei


 
du meinst wohl deine Herrin


----------



## R2-D2 (11. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit !!!!!
> @ R2D2: reiß dich mal zusammen und jammere nicht. Ein Kerl wie ein Baum, ohne Bauch, muß doch die paar HM mitten in der Saison ohne Probleme vernichten. Sonntag ging es doch auch



Alter Schmeichler!

Ok, ich bin dabei und geb' mein Bestes!


----------



## R2-D2 (11. August 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe hier mal einen Fred reingestellt zu einem evtl. Video-Clip-Dreh am 05.09.09:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....95&discussionid=1118&gmid=25830#gmessage25830

Vielleicht habt Ihr Lust?


----------



## R2-D2 (12. August 2009)

@langenfelder:

wie sieht es heute abend aus?

Zur Vorwarnung: http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm


----------



## pommes5 (12. August 2009)

Scheiß-Wetter und Spät-Meeting. Muss canceln


----------



## Juppidoo (12. August 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

sieht ja nach sicherer Dauerregenprognose aus. 
Ich trag mich wieder aus. Wir sehen uns dann spätestens nächtste Woche.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## hama687 (12. August 2009)

So sehe ich das auch, wird mir zu Nass und zu eng, Zeitlich

Wer ist den der verantwortliche für die Runde morgen früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. August 2009)

Na gut wenn Ihr alle nicht wollt dann bleib ich auch zu Hause
Hiermit ist die Tour gestrichen

Was ist mit morgen gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort?


----------



## Langenfelder (12. August 2009)

Hab mich grad beim Willi eingetragen, und was muss ich da im LMB sehen 
der  @ Kaminfreund mach morgen eine erkundungstuor in Solingen, 
Abfahrt um 10 °° Uhr.
Da muss doch jeder normale Mensch arbeiten, was für ne Sauerei. Doch jetzt der Knaller der hat auch noch einen Begleiter gefunden.

Na dann mal viel Spass 

Gruss Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (12. August 2009)

Ok,
mal sehen, ob ich es morgen zum Willi schaffe.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. August 2009)

Würd dann auch bei Willi mitfahren. Wobei die wahrscheinlich mit 20 Leuten unterwegs sind bei gutem Wetter. Was haltet ihr von einer eigenen Runde ab Wipperaue 18.15 Uhr?


----------



## Langenfelder (12. August 2009)

Alles machbar

von mir aus fahr ich auch nur mit euch


----------



## R2-D2 (12. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Würd dann auch bei Willi mitfahren. Wobei die wahrscheinlich mit 20 Leuten unterwegs sind bei gutem Wetter. Was haltet ihr von einer eigenen Runde ab Wipperaue 18.15 Uhr?



Also am So waren es so ca. 10 Leute. HAbe Willi eben mal wegen der Strecke angefunkt, weil ich eher auf der Strecke dazustoßen würde.
Mal sehen, was er plant und sich von mir ansteuern läßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (12. August 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Alles machbar
> 
> von mir aus fahr ich auch nur mit euch



Hat noch der eine oder andere Lust? Dann mach ich einen Termin ins LMB für Do 18.15 Uhr ab Wipperaue.

(Vielleicht kann der Langenfelder 10 Min früher da sein, ich hab einen Platten und meine Sachen sind momentan so schmutzempfindlich)


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. August 2009)

Ich habe morgen frei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Tour stratet allerdings erst um 10:50 - nach Absprache mit den Beteiligten.

Wer muß den arbeiten ????????????

Es füllt sich am 19., rcc sching aus Bochm ist auch wieder dabei, weiter so........

Ich freu mich auf n. Woche.


----------



## pommes5 (13. August 2009)

Heute Lust ja, Wetter scheinbar ja, Zeit leider nein


----------



## Langenfelder (13. August 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Heute Lust ja, Wetter scheinbar ja, Zeit leider nein


 

Muss mich schweren Herzens dem Pommes anschliessen.
*Morgen?*


----------



## pommes5 (13. August 2009)

Morgen abend muss ich packen und a bissal putzen, will übers Wochenende mit dem Bike Richtung Taunus


----------



## R2-D2 (13. August 2009)

Also ich kann nur heute abend fahren, aber anscheinend ist keiner dabei?
Juppidoo, wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Juppidoo (13. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen frei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die Tour stratet allerdings erst um 10:50 - nach Absprache mit den Beteiligten.
> 
> Wer muß den arbeiten ????????????




Ohhhhhh ist das gemein, da wär ich gern dabei.
Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß

Jürgen

PS: Mr. Langenfelder und Co, dann werd ich wohl heute Abend bei Willi mitfahren.


----------



## Juppidoo (13. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur heute abend fahren, aber anscheinend ist keiner dabei?
> Juppidoo, wie sieht es aus?



Da waren wir zur gleichen Zeit am Tippen

Wir können gemeinsam bei Willi mitfahren oder allein eine Runde drehen. Wie es dir lieber ist.


----------



## R2-D2 (13. August 2009)

@ Juppidoo: Du hast Post


----------



## R2-D2 (13. August 2009)

Hab spontan für heute Abend etwas ins LMB eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8940


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (13. August 2009)

Da stelle ich heute eine Tour für 10:50 Uhr ins LMB und was passiert ?

Es stehen 5 Biker an einem Donnerstag Morgen an der Fauna.

Dank an die Mitfahrer für 70 KM "Rund um SG" mit 1350 HM in 5 1/2 Std. 

hummok, githriz, on any Sunday sowie Natureboy. Jean (Badehose) hat (wie immer)
nur mal eben vorbei geschaut


----------



## Langenfelder (14. August 2009)

@ R2-D2

war ne nette Spontantour gestern.

@kaminfreund

wieviel waren den eingetragen?
Soviel ich gesehen habe zwei.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. August 2009)

@Langenfelder & Juppidoo:
Ja, hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und von den Brennesseln hatte ich noch lönger was. Danke für Euer mildes Verständnis...

@ Kaminfreund: 
Tja, da wundere ich mich nicht, dass es auch schon tagüber Fernsehprogramm auf allen Kanälen gibt, es scheinen ja genug LEute Zeit zu haben


----------



## Juppidoo (14. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @Langenfelder & Juppidoo:
> Ja, hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und von den Brennesseln hatte ich noch lönger was. Danke für Euer mildes Verständnis...




War eine schöne Runde gestern mit wenig Verfahrern und viel Brennesseln.
Es waren einige neue Trails dabei. 

(Mein Rückweg ist doch nicht länger)

Bis denmächst

Jürgen


----------



## natureboy79 (14. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Da stelle ich heute eine Tour für 10:50 Uhr ins LMB und was passiert ?
> 
> Es stehen 5 Biker an einem Donnerstag Morgen an der Fauna.
> 
> ...



bei mir waren es 1500 HM?


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. August 2009)

Wo ist den eigentlich Mikkael ??????????????????

Mikkael haaaaalllllooooo wo bist du ?


----------



## pommes5 (18. August 2009)

ker wird datt warm morgen!


----------



## Langenfelder (18. August 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ker wird datt warm morgen!


 

Nicht warm sondern heiß.
Gefahren wird aber trotzdem

Ich glaub der Mikkael is in Urlaub, oder Krank, oder hat Fahrverbot, oder es ist Ihm zu Heiß, oder ,oder


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> .... oder ,oder



...hat den Ar$ch voll Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...hat den Ar$ch voll Arbeit...


 

der Glückliche


----------



## pommes5 (19. August 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Nicht warm sondern heiß.
> Gefahren wird aber trotzdem



Jo 

Gut, dass es nicht morgen geplant war. Morgen sind 37°C angesagt! Das hätte ich mir dann doch vielleicht nochmal überlegt.


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. August 2009)

Morgen,

im Wald ist es kälter als draußen


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. August 2009)

für pommes legen wir heute 150 hm extra ein


----------



## Juppidoo (19. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> im Wald ist es kälter als draußen




...und in Solingen kälter als in Deutschland

Bis nachher

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (19. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...und in Solingen kälter als in Deutschlan
> Jürgen


 
und nicht nur das, Solingen liegt wesendlich höher als Langenfeld, und damit auch näher am Weltall. Ich sag nur Flughöhe 11.000 m = - 51°
Nehmt genügend kaltgetränke mit!

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (19. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> für pommes legen wir heute 150 hm extra ein



so wild bin ich auf pommes nun auch nicht, dass ich dafür 150hm extra fahren muss


----------



## cycleman (19. August 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> so wild bin ich auf pommes nun auch nicht, dass ich dafür 150hm extra fahren muss



ich glaub DU bist gemeint, nicht der kartoffelsnack


----------



## pommes5 (19. August 2009)

sag bloß 

Bist du dabei heute?


----------



## cycleman (19. August 2009)

neee ich muss normal arbeiten. danach wollt ich fahren und flyern gehn


----------



## githriz (19. August 2009)

War ne feine Tour heute.

Wäre einer der GPS-Bestückten so nett mir den Track zukommen zu lassen?

[email protected]


----------



## willibike (20. August 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> ... feine Tour...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!  
Lange keine Tour mit so vielen High-Lites gefahren!
Bin zum Ende ganz schön Platt gewesen!
Dem Tourenguide sei Dank!


----------



## R2-D2 (20. August 2009)

Auch wieder ein fettes  von meiner Seite an Kaminfreund, saubere Runde!

@Juppidoo & Co.: Ich hoffe, Eure Panne war nicht zu wild und sorry, dass ich mich schon auf den Weg gemacht habe.


----------



## pommes5 (20. August 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> War ne feine Tour heute.
> 
> Wäre einer der GPS-Bestückten so nett mir den Track zukommen zu lassen?
> 
> [email protected]il.com



hätt ich auch gerne zum nachfahren, mit euch schaff ichs ja einfach nicht

[email protected]

danke!


----------



## willibike (20. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ... saubere Runde....


Die Bilder dazu hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/4648


----------



## githriz (20. August 2009)

Danke für den Track Willibike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (20. August 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich danke euch für die rege Teilnahme und die Nachsicht wenn ich´s hin und wieder übertrieben habe. 

@ jürgen, peter und ulf, ich bin noch mit dem Auto den Flockertsholzer Weg in eure Richtung gefahren, habe aber keinen mehr gesehen. Ich hoffe die Schaltung funzt wieder.

Mark


----------



## Juppidoo (20. August 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

super Tour gestern Mark

Du hast ja mächtig aufs Tempo gedrückt und keine Schweinerei ausgelassen. 
Nicht ganz material- und personalschonend. Das Schaltauge haben wir wieder einigermaßen hinbekommen. Wir konnten dann doch den letzten Berg noch zum Parkplatz erklimmen.

Danke an euch für die technische Hilfe und die gebotenen Mitfahrgelegenheiten. 

Hat super Spaß gemacht. Freu mich auf den Film vom Roboter.

Bis denmächst

Jürgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. August 2009)

Liebe Gemeinde,

wenn keiner will, ich habe die Mittwochs Tour eingestellt. Ab Haasenmühle.

cu Mark


----------



## R2-D2 (24. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> wenn keiner will, ich habe die Mittwochs Tour eingestellt. Ab Haasenmühle.
> 
> cu Mark



Ola, ola,
kann diese Woche nicht fahren, dafür aber am Vid schnibbeln. 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch.


----------



## Juppidoo (24. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> wenn keiner will, ich habe die Mittwochs Tour eingestellt. Ab Haasenmühle.
> 
> cu Mark



Mein lieber Mark,

nicht nur, dass ich für die gleiche Zeit und den gleichen Ort zum gleichen Termin heute vormittag eine Tour reinstellen wollte, nein auch die Strecke war identisch geplant.

Na, dann muss es ja gut werden 

(Ich fahre übrigens etwas langsamer, schnell hatte ich in letzer Zeit genug)

Bis denn

Jürgen

Wann sind denn die Filmschnipsel in Reih und Glied?


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. August 2009)

Hola Jürgen, Bruder im Geiste 

...... ich möchte auch etwas langsamer fahren aber ab und zu gehen die Gäule mit mir durch. Ich denke, wenn ich nächstes Jahr 40 werde komme ich auch zur Ruhe.

cu Mark


----------



## Juppidoo (24. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... Ich denke, wenn ich nächstes Jahr 40 werde komme ich auch zur Ruhe.
> 
> cu Mark




...als ich 40 wurde gab es, glaube ich, noch gar keine Bergfahrräder...


----------



## R2-D2 (24. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...als ich 40 wurde gab es, glaube ich, noch gar keine Bergfahrräder...



...http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1006

na, wann feiern wir denn Deinen 65sten?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...als ich 40 wurde gab es, glaube ich, noch gar keine Bergfahrräder...


 

Jetzt tun nicht so als ob du Metusalem wärst

da gibt es noch älter als dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (24. August 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Jetzt tun nicht so als ob du Metusalem wärst
> 
> da gibt es noch älter als dich



Genau,
ich habe damals Stollenreifen auf das alte PEugeot-Klapprad meiner Mutter aufgezogen, die Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger abmontiert und ab!
Altenberg, Schöllerhof, alles kein Thema!


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. August 2009)

oh Mann hätte ich blos nicht vom Alter angefangen.

Jetzt kommen die ganzen Ötzies auf den Plan und werfen auch noch die Erlebnisse
von 14/18 in die Runde   

Also ihr süßen Mountainbikerinnen die mal mitfahren möchten und sich nicht trauen.
Wir sind alle um die 25, in der vollen Blüte unseres Lebens, ohne jegliche Wehwehchen und mit voller, nicht ergrauter Haarpracht versehen.


----------



## obo (24. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Genau,
> ich habe damals Stollenreifen auf das alte PEugeot-Klapprad meiner Mutter aufgezogen, die Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger abmontiert und ab!
> Altenberg, Schöllerhof, alles kein Thema!




ja und anschliessend hat das Klapprad seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und ist zusammen geklappt ! Aber wem erzaehlst Du das ? Ist mir selber auch passiert !!!


----------



## Langenfelder (24. August 2009)

obo schrieb:


> ja und anschliessend hat das Klapprad seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und ist zusammen geklappt ! Aber wem erzaehlst Du das ? Ist mir selber auch passiert !!!


 

Du Nuss, man soll ja auch den Verschuss nicht während der Fahrt öffnen


----------



## willibike (24. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> --- Also ihr süßen Mountainbikerinnen die mal mitfahren möchten und sich nicht trauen---




Hier sind wir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. August 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 170769
> Hier sind wir!!!!!!!!!



Mensch Willi du solltest doch das Foto von Sonntag nicht zeigen, sonst wollen alle die Mädels kennenlernen.

Wir sitzen gerade zu dritt an meinem Kamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner1 (24. August 2009)

Was für Wahnvorstellungen hat denn der Sonntag bei euch verursacht. Ward wohl zu lange im anaeroben Bereich.


----------



## jokomen (25. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wir sitzen gerade zu dritt an meinem Kamin



Wusste garnicht, das man die Mädels damit auch aufheizen kann.  Aber wenn die innere Hitze fehlt, greift man wohl zu solch neumodischen Methoden.


----------



## githriz (25. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> [...] eine Tour reinstellen wollte [...]



Sag mal, hast du so schnell ein Schaltauge gefunden?


----------



## Juppidoo (25. August 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du so schnell ein Schaltauge gefunden?




Gefunden ja, ist ja ganz einfach. Einmal bei Canyon anrufen und fertig.
Leider sollte es lt. Canyon aber schon bei mir sein, ist es aber nicht, daher bekomme ich für Mittwoch nun doch kalte Füße.


----------



## Juppidoo (26. August 2009)

Muß leider für Heute nachmittag absagen. Das Auge ist nicht rechtzeitig da.
Außerdem hab ich unter bieden Füßen große Blasen. Super Idee mit feuchten Füßen ohne Socken in Turnschuhen zu laufen. Das kommt davon, wenn man sportlich fremdgeht. Dazu bin ich generell noch leicht angedengelt. Nur gut, dass ich nicht so wehleidig bin.

Euch wünsch ich viel Spaß

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (26. August 2009)

So höret und sehet denn, wohlan, die Tat ist vollbracht!

Folget dieser Verbindung auf BURG HOLZ und lasset Euch von derem dritten Teil der Sage von Heldenmut und Gesang das Herz erquicken.

Diejenigen unflätigen Narren, Knappen, Zoofen und Mägde, die am 19. des Augustes sich der auferlegten Pilgerreise entzogen haben, sollen Buße tun und den Helden huldigen!


- Der Hofchronist zu Brug Holz -





Mein Tipp: Erst mal die ganzen 9:00 min runtersaugen, dann ansehen.


----------



## githriz (26. August 2009)

Echt Chillig! 

Ich glaube ich kann sogar den Stein hören der sich im Hinterbau verkeilt hat... dieses satte "Klonk". Ungefähr an der Stelle war dann auch das Rad blockiert.


----------



## R2-D2 (26. August 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Echt Chillig!
> 
> Ich glaube ich kann sogar den Stein hören der sich im Hinterbau verkeilt hat... dieses satte "Klonk". Ungefähr an der Stelle war dann auch das Rad blockiert.



Meinst Du bei den Outtakes vor der Kurve? Das Geräusch ist echt kaum zu überhören.


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. August 2009)

R2D2 Hofchronist zu Burgholz, mit eurem aneinander setzen von bewegten Bildern habt ihr euch in den Adelsstand gehoben. Das wir dabei noch sakrale Klänge hören hat schon mit dem Teufel zu tun. Ihr ehret uns mit Eurer Anwesenheit.

Es grüßet der Kaminfreund, geboren in der Grafschaft zu Berg, nun lebend in dem Dorf an der Düssel.


----------



## Juppidoo (26. August 2009)

Coole bewegte Bilder, super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obo (27. August 2009)

Coole Runde gestern !!!

Bei den Bildern vom Roboter koennt ich glatt nochmal fahren 

Super !!!


----------



## cycleman (27. August 2009)

WER?...sitzt morgens um 3:56Uhr am rechner?


----------



## obo (27. August 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> WER?...sitzt morgens um 3:56Uhr am rechner?



Kleinen Nightride eingelegt und dann direkt an den Rechner gesetzt


----------



## jokomen (27. August 2009)

obo schrieb:


> Kleinen Nightride eingelegt und dann direkt an den Rechner gesetzt



Wie heißt die Kleine denn ? Fotos ?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. August 2009)

obo schrieb:


> *Kleinen Nightride eingelegt* und dann direkt an den Rechner gesetzt


 
Das glaub ich Dir nicht, gestern Abend, biste zum Schluss nur noch hinter uns her gehelchelt.

Ich kann nicht mehr,
Wann sind wir denn da,
Ich muss mal pipi.

ging die ganze Zeit so.

war aber trotzdem ne schöne runde


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. August 2009)

Es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht mit euch beiden Turteltäubchen. Besonders gefreut habe ich mich, daß wir Jean (ich wollte nur mal vorbei schauen und hallo sagen) annimieren konnten, ein Stück (und es wurde immer länger), mitzufahren.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...Besonders gefreut habe ich mich, daß wir Jean (ich wollte nur mal vorbei schauen und hallo sagen) annimieren konnten, ein Stück (und es wurde immer länger), mitzufahren.



Mensch, seid Ihr naiv! Das war nicht der echte Jean, ich habe Euch nur eine holographische Replika der Badehose vorbeigeschickt!


----------



## obo (27. August 2009)

...


----------



## obo (27. August 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

obo schrieb:


> ...





obo schrieb:


> .



Gehen Dir die Punkte aus?


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Mensch, seid Ihr naiv! Das war nicht der echte Jean, ich habe Euch nur eine holographische Replika der Badehose vorbeigeschickt!



Stimmt irgendwas kam mir komisch vor.


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Gehen Dir die Punkte aus?



wer nachts um 3:58 das Form mit seinen geistigen Ergüssen pflegt, dem dürfen auch die Punkte aus gehen


----------



## Juppidoo (27. August 2009)

Das ist Blindenschrift. Das ist bisher nur die Überschrift, jetzt ist obo zum Nightride. Nachher gehts weiter.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das ist Blindenschrift. Das ist bisher nur die Überschrift, jetzt ist obo zum Nightride. Nachher gehts weiter.



Geniale Idee! Ich habe es getestet, aber die Punkte lassen sich nur sehr schwer auf meinem Monitor erfühlen. Oder brauche ich dafür ein Touchscreen?


----------



## obo (28. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Geniale Idee! Ich habe es getestet, aber die Punkte lassen sich nur sehr schwer auf meinem Monitor erfühlen. Oder brauche ich dafür ein Touchscreen?



Touchscreen ....   .. ..... ... !

Achso Schnarchnase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Das war nicht der echte Jean...



genau, der echte heißt nämlich Gene...


----------



## R2-D2 (28. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> genau, der echte heißt nämlich Gene...



Du meinst, wie "Gene in a bottle"?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. August 2009)

Nee, das ist _genie_.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Geniale Idee! Ich habe es getestet, aber die Punkte lassen sich nur sehr schwer auf meinem Monitor erfühlen. Oder brauche ich dafür ein Touchscreen?




Was meinst du, warum das Blindenschrift heißt???

Das können nur Blinde lesen...eine Art Geheimschrift...


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. August 2009)

Enrgy was ist den mit dir ? Lange nicht gesehen, ist die Gabel immer noch nicht heile ?


----------



## Langenfelder (28. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Enrgy was ist den mit dir ? Lange nicht gesehen,


 
Da gibt es noch mehrere von dennen, die sehr selten geworden sind
@ Mikkael
@ Hardy aus K
@ Sepp 12300
@ Hummock


----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Enrgy was ist den mit dir ? Lange nicht gesehen, ist die Gabel immer noch nicht heile ?



Ich darf eurem Kurzzeitgedächtnis etwas auf die Sprünge helfen....
Bin vorhin erst in FRA aus dem Flieger geplumpst und dementsprechend unlustig auf biken oder andere anstrengende Sachen.
Mal schauen, wie es Mittwoch aussieht. Bin zumindest wieder im Lande...

Wen es interessiert, meine Bilder gibts hier und hier


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. August 2009)

@Langenfelder

Mich hat wieder einmal der Alltag eingeholt und habe meine sportlichen Aktivitäten heruntergefahren. Mehr als einmal die Woche Fitness und eine kleine Runde am Wochenende mit dem Bike sind aktuell nicht möglich.

In der Woche abends eine Runde zu drehen, ist faktisch einfach nicht möglich.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. August 2009)

Man macht sich halt Sorgen.


----------



## hummock (29. August 2009)

Hallo Langenfelder,

mach Dir nicht soviele Sorgen

fahre Montagmorgen für ne Woche nach Ischgl,
zum biken.Und weil dort die Berge etwas höher sind
mußte ich die letzte Zeit etwas Kräfte sammeln
Du weißt doch das ich immer hinterher fahre

Also wünsch mir eine gute Woche

MfG
     Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (30. August 2009)

hummock schrieb:


> Also wünsch mir eine gute Woche


 
Ja wenn du zu den Schluchtenschei$$ern willst, dann fahr doch 

trotzdem alles gute und Schönes Wetter und kein Pannen

Gruss Peter


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2009)

Wie sieht denn die allgemeine Lage demnächst aus, wenn es um 7 duster ist? Sind alle mit Licht ausgerüstet?
Ich meine, derzeit ist es bei Bewölkung ja schon um 8 im Wald vorbei mit der Sicht.
Die Unterbelichteten  sollten meinen Vorschlag nochmal überdenken 
Wäre doch schade, gerade jetzt wo einigermassen Kontiniutät in den Treff gekommen ist, wegen Dunkelheit wieder 6 Monate auszusetzen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. August 2009)

Selbstverständlich werden wir weiter fahren. Mit Licht macht es doch erst richtig Spaß !!!! Nun trennen sich die hellen von den dunkelen


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. August 2009)

Ich bin dann erst mal wech und schaue mal ob mein Bergrad auch Berge verträgt. Ich hoffe auch  meine Schenkelchen. Bis übernächste Woche.

cu Mark


----------



## R2-D2 (31. August 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich werden wir weiter fahren. Mit Licht macht es doch erst richtig Spaß !!!! Nun trennen sich die hellen von den dunkelen




Obi Wan schon sein immer auf dunklen Seite der!

(= Habe kein Licht und werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht erwerben)


----------



## Langenfelder (31. August 2009)

Ihr immer mit euerm Licht, wenn man nichts sieht, ist fühlen keine schande.
Was ist mit einer Tour am Mittwoch?
Irgend einer mit Motivation und fahrtüchtigem Rad?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8872

grüsse


----------



## Juppidoo (31. August 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euerm Licht, wenn man nichts sieht, ist fühlen keine schande.
> Was ist mit einer Tour am Mittwoch?
> Irgend einer mit Motivation und fahrtüchtigem Rad?
> 
> ...



Ja


----------



## cycleman (31. August 2009)

wir haben uns letztes jahr bis mitte dezember zum nightride getroffen.
ist richtig lustig  es gibt ja schiesslich auch hardcore-scheinwerfer, die ein fahren wie bei tag ermöglichen


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> (= Habe kein Licht und werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht erwerben)



Dann schonmal frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!




cycleman schrieb:


> wir haben uns letztes jahr bis mitte dezember zum nightride getroffen...



Jou, danach werden die Tage ja schon wieder länger und Nightride verliert seinen Reiz...

Da ich ja letzten Winter aufgerüstet habe und wohl nochmal aus Jux mit dem Chinaböller nachrüste, steht einer gediegenen abendlichen Geländeradfahrt (wenn von oben trocken) nichts im Wege.
Außerdem geht sie Saison in 8 Wochen los, da ist Winterpokal Start....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2009)

Hab es eben doch tatsächlich geschafft, diesen Sommer noch einen Full-Nightride mit kurzen Klamotten bei Mondschein zu fahren - herrlich!

Die Brücke am Gut Ophoven ist übrigens mit neuen Bohlen belegt. 
Hatte schon überlegt, wie sich das Balancieren über die Wackelbalken bei Nacht angefühlt hätte...


----------



## Langenfelder (1. September 2009)

Du bist ja bekloppt

um dies Uhrzeit liege ich im Bett, denn die Nacht ist um 5.35 Uhr zu ende.

Aber wenn`s Spass macht soll es Dir vergönnt sein.


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Du bist ja bekloppt
> 
> um dies Uhrzeit liege ich im Bett, denn die Nacht ist um 5.35 Uhr zu ende.
> 
> Aber wenn`s Spass macht soll es Dir vergönnt sein.



Mein Wecker geht auch um 6.20 und vor 1 bin ich selten im Bett...

Aber als Mausschubser kann ich mir einen Müdigkeitsanfall auch eher leisten als Du aufm Dach...


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. September 2009)

Hola,

für den Fall, daß mich in den Alpen nicht der Blitz trifft, habe ich einen Burgholz Ride für den 17.09.2009 eingestellt. Dann können wir unsere Funzeln ausprobieren.

cu Mark


----------



## Juppidoo (2. September 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> für den Fall, daß mich in den Alpen nicht der Blitz trifft, habe ich einen Burgholz Ride für den 17.09.2009 eingestellt. Dann können wir unsere Funzeln ausprobieren.
> 
> cu Mark




In den Alpen gibt es keine Blitze, nur Berge. Dir viel Spaß und Hals- und Beinbruch

17.09 ist nicht ganz optimal, da bin ich in Italien biken.

Übrigens ist heute der letzte schöne Abend für einige Tage. Vielleicht kommt ja noch einer mit auf unserer Feierabendrunde.

Bis nachher

Juppidoo


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Übrigens ist heute der letzte schöne Abend für einige Tage...



...der war schon am Montag. Da wars nämlich wärmer und vor allem noch staubtrocken...

Licht und Kotflügel gehören ab jetzt erstmal wieder zur Standardausrüstung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (2. September 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> für den Fall, daß mich in den Alpen nicht der Blitz trifft, habe ich einen Burgholz Ride für den 17.09.2009 eingestellt. Dann können wir unsere Funzeln ausprobieren.
> 
> cu Mark



Kann  ich doppelt nicht, bin in München und hätte nicht die passende Kameraausleuchtung für die Büsche bei Nacht.


----------



## pommes5 (2. September 2009)

Für solche Sachen fehlt mir im Dunkeln vor allem eins: Die Traute.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Die Traute.


 
wie sieht die aus, kenn ich die, isse hübsch?

@ Energy

" Kotflügel " du musst ja nicht durch die Kakke fahren

bis gleich


----------



## pommes5 (2. September 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wie sieht die aus, kenn ich die, isse hübsch?



Seh' sie ja so selten. Schwer zu sagen also


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hola, habe ich einen Burgholz Ride für den *17.09.2009* eingestellt.


 
das seh ich ja jetzt erst. das ist ja ein Donnerstag, da muss ich erst mal fragen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Für solche Sachen fehlt mir im Dunkeln vor allem eins: Die Traute.



Kennt man doch alles auswendig...

Wenn ich überlege, wo ich schon überall mit Minimalbeleuchtung (kleiner als Sigma Evo 5W) runter bin...





Langenfelder schrieb:


> " Kotflügel " du musst ja nicht durch die Kakke fahren



Wir als vor dem Krieg geborene (such dir einen aus; Irak, Golf I+II; Balkan; Vietnam; 6-Tage etc.) kennen diesen Begriff eben so. Und ob nun Kakke oder nicht unterscheidet sich nur im Geruch. Beides ist für mich beim biken eher suboptimal...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> * Wir als vor dem Krieg geborene*


 


So alt bin ich nun auch nicht, auch wenn ich mich manchmal so fühle .


----------



## Juppidoo (2. September 2009)

Sach mal Peter, Tempo langsam, Schwierigkeit leicht

wollen wir die Räder an der Wupper langschieben? Na gut, dann machen wir einfach nur ´ne Quasselrunde.

Bis gleich


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2009)

Man muss ja auch mal frisches Blut in die Gruppe kriegen
Sauen wir uns ein oder Ladylike mit Spritzbleche


----------



## Langenfelder (3. September 2009)

Da haben wir ein Geburtstagskind.

Alles gute zum Gebursttag Juppidoo auf die nachsten.... Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (3. September 2009)

Hey Namensvetter, 

dann von mir auch mal alles Jute. Bleib sauber Du Held.


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. September 2009)

Glüüüüüückwunsch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (3. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche, das läßt doch gleich die Sonne scheinen.

Ich bin übrigens 39 geworden, wie die vergangenen Jahre auch.

Bis bald im Wald

Jürgen


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (3. September 2009)

Ja von mir doch auch ALLES GUTE und ein kommendes Sturz-/ Verletzungsfreies Jahr!
Da haste aber gestern was verschwiegen, wären doch gerne mit Dir in Deinen Geburtstag hinein gefahren!

Wo war hier noch gleich der Link für die Beleuchtung zu finden?
Stichwort Zollfrei aus den USA...

Danke und GRUß


----------



## Langenfelder (3. September 2009)

Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> Wo war hier noch gleich der Link für die Beleuchtung zu finden?
> Stichwort Zollfrei aus den USA...
> 
> Danke und GRUß


 

ja genau der


----------



## R2-D2 (3. September 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir, und immer dreckig bleiben (von wegen Schutzbleche uns so...)


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2009)

Congrats auch von mir!

Das Geschenk für Jürgen könnt ihr hier bestellen 



Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> Stichwort Zollfrei aus den USA...



hat mit USA nix zu tun, kommt von den Schlitzis...


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (3. September 2009)

ah ok, d.h. das is die lampe, die die lupine tesla immitiert!?


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...kommt von den Schlitzis...



Ein wenig mehr Political Correctness hätte ich jetzt schon erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (4. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Congrats auch von mir!
> 
> Das Geschenk für Jürgen könnt ihr hier bestellen
> 
> ...



Hi Enrgy,
ich bekomme das jetzt nicht mehr ganz zusammen: Erhälts Du Provision, wenn wir das Ding bestellen und wolltest Du eine Sammelbestellung organisieren oder was sonst?


----------



## pommes5 (4. September 2009)

@energy: wie ist denn die Laufzeit von dem Ding bei voller Leistung? Kann man die auch am Helm fahren (gibt's ne Halterung oder muss man basteln)?

Frägen über Frägen.

Ach und Glückwunsch nachträglich an juppidoo


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2009)

Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> ah ok, d.h. das is die lampe, die die lupine tesla immitiert!?




Rrrrichtiiiig



ultra2 schrieb:


> Ein wenig mehr Political Correctness hätte ich jetzt schon erwartet.



 heul doch...




R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi Enrgy,
> ich bekomme das jetzt nicht mehr ganz zusammen: Erhälts Du Provision, wenn wir das Ding bestellen und wolltest Du eine Sammelbestellung organisieren oder was sonst?



Der gute Jürgen war am Mittwoch lichtlos unterwegs und das war glaub ich nicht mehr so spassig am Ende...
Provision krieg ich keine und Sammelbestellung verbietet sich aus folgenden Gründen: a) dann anfallende Mwst. und b) Versand ist eh kostenlos. Also immer alles schön einzeln da bestellen!




pommes5 schrieb:


> @energy: wie ist denn die Laufzeit von dem Ding bei voller Leistung? Kann man die auch am Helm fahren (gibt's ne Halterung oder muss man basteln)?
> Frägen über Frägen.



Schau mal im DX-Thread nach oder sieh dir die Bilder auf der DX-Seite an. Da ich die Lampe noch nicht habe, kann ich zur Laufzeit keine persönliche Erfahrung kundtun.


----------



## Juppidoo (4. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Das Geschenk für Jürgen könnt ihr hier bestellen
> 
> ...





Danke, eine gute Idee, aber ich hab eine Lampe die vollkommen ausreicht. Die hat auch 15 Watt. Für meine winterlichen Waldautobahnfahrten ist die gut genug.

Als Alternative haben die bei Canyon noch so schicke AM Modelle. Davon hätt ich gern eins.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Als Alternative haben die bei Canyon noch so schicke AM Modelle. Davon hätt ich gern eins.


 

Welche Farbe ? Aber ich glaub, du bekommst erst einmal ein paar neue Bremsbelege und ein Fahrtechnikkurs beim Gide deiner Wahl.

Ich hab mir heute morgen so´nen tesladingsbumsluminawasweisichwas
bestellt. Da mein Amerikanisch ein wenig eingerostet ist bin ich mal gespannt was ich bekomme


----------



## pommes5 (4. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schau mal im DX-Thread nach oder sieh dir die Bilder auf der DX-Seite an. Da ich die Lampe noch nicht habe, kann ich zur Laufzeit keine persönliche Erfahrung kundtun.



So viel zu lesen, noch mehr Technik-chinesisch. Ich versuchs mal. Wenn jemand eine für-doof-Kurzform findet, bitte posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (4. September 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> So viel zu lesen, noch mehr Technik-chinesisch. Ich versuchs mal. Wenn jemand eine für-doof-Kurzform findet, bitte posten.



Kurzform, gute Lampe, schlecht Vearbeitet und kann makken haben nach dem Ausliefern, aber für den Preis scheinbar ein Risiko Wert auch wenn sie alles andere als ein Sicher von Stiftungwarentest bekommen würde

wegen fehlernder Wärmeleitpaste zB. 

Werd sie mir nicht bestellen und lieber 40 mehr in ne Hope, Supernova, Lupine, USE oder ähnliches stecken

gruß


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (4. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Werd sie mir nicht bestellen und lieber 40 mehr in ne Hope, Supernova, Lupine, USE oder ähnliches stecken
> 
> gruß



nun ja, 40 extra werden wohl nit reichen...

wie war das jetzt mit der helm montage?


----------



## pommes5 (4. September 2009)

Macken nach dem Ausliefern, das ist ja genau das richtige für mich als absoluten Technikspezialisten ... Ich brauch wenn dann was fertiges. Akku rein, Schalter an, geht, fertig.

Kann und will nicht an sowas rumlöten.

Ich hab ne Fenix L2D und ne Sigma EvoX. Das reicht für Forstwege. Auf Trails wirds mir zu haarig. Vor allem wenn mal wieder der Rest der Welt schneller ist als ich.


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Werd sie mir nicht bestellen und lieber 40 mehr in ne Hope, Supernova, Lupine, USE oder ähnliches stecken...




...da haste dich wohl in ner 10er-Potenz vertan...

Die Tesla ist das unterste, was man in der Premium-Qualität bekommen kann, und die kostet schon rund 300Eu.

Es sei denn, man nimmt nur den Lampenkopf für 170Eu und baut sich den Akku selbst...


Ich bin gespannt, wann die (Achtung ultra2, extra für Dich!) SCHLITZIS eine der größeren Lupines nachbauen. Statt rund 1000Eu dürfte das dann max 200Eu kosten


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...wann die (Achtung ultra2, extra für Dich!) SCHLITZIS eine ...



Du weißt wie man Eindruck schindet.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Schlitzis* ist ja wirklich nich nett, auch wenn es stimmt und es so viele davon gibt, grins


----------



## Juppidoo (7. September 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

kann diese Woche keine Tour ins LMB stellen, da ich noch viel zu tun habe und wohl nur kurz entschlossen Mi oder Do noch eine Tour machen kann.

Bin dann ab Sa für 1 Woche weg. Da mir keiner von euch ein schickes AM geschenkt hat fahr ich dann eben mit dem Tourenfully.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> kann diese Woche keine Tour ins LMB stellen, da ich noch viel zu tun habe und wohl nur kurz entschlossen Mi oder Do noch eine Tour machen kann.Jürgen


 

dito vieleich macht`s ja ein anderer ( und wir Jupp und ich) machen es wie @ Badehose und schauen nur mal kurz vorbei


----------



## cycleman (8. September 2009)

ras schön und fahr nicht zu vorsichtig, denn du weisst: Die Angst ist der kleine Tod

apropo Schenken: Ich schenke jedem "Ghost2010-Frühbucher" bis Ende September 5% Rabatt


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. September 2009)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute Jürgen!!!!!
Wir sehen uns ja am Wochenend in Finale.

So nochmal zur Lampe. Habe seit 3 Wochen so ein Ding.
Wärmeleitpaste überall, saubere CNC gefertigte Teile. und das beste sie leuchtet noch. Es gibt nichts besseres für das Geld. habe auch schon einen Dauertest gemacht. 3h vollgas, 4.5h halblast. Einfach nur genial.
Wer sein Geld zum Fenster rausschmeisen will soll sich doch was anderes kaufen.
Es gibt aber doch einen kleinen Nachteil am Chinateil. Es ist kein Europastecker dran, kann man aber für 87Cent mitbestellen. Bestellung per Pay Pal funktioniert tatellos, Kostenpunkt inkl. Lieferung 58 Euronen.

Lampe
Stecker

Viel Spaß
bis Bald Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2009)

Falls jemand morgen abend Lust hat, hab ne Runde eingestellt

Treffpunkt mal NICHT an der Wipperaue, sondern am anderen Ende von Leichlingen hinter Balken Richtung Berg. Neukirchen.

@bonsai.68

danke für deinen schonungslosen und todesmutigen Einsatz, die Lampe zu bestellen und auch noch zu benutzen

Hab mir auch eine bestellt, aber scheinbar haben die momentan Lieferengpass. Kein Wunder bei der Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Mir aber wurscht wann die kommt, ich hab ja Licht.


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. September 2009)

Bin wieder da !


----------



## jokomen (13. September 2009)

Das ist ja schön, aber wieso bringst Du dann so blödes Wetter mit ?


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön, aber wieso bringst Du dann so blödes Wetter mit ?



Wetter ist doch super, kann man auch tagsüber Nightride machen....


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. September 2009)

1 Woche Alpensonne


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ras schön und fahr nicht zu vorsichtig, denn du weisst: Die Angst ist der kleine Tod



Allen Purzeltagskindern!  _hatte auch meinen Anteil daran - bald kommt eine "4" vor dem 0_

@juppi
so bist du bald du genauso jung wie ich! 

@cycleman
Chris, Junge, das Ding ist der Hammer! 

Egal was man runterrockt, will er mehr, langsam wird es zum reinen Oberkörpertraining. Nach einer Woche Lago müssen wir allerdings die Schrauben wieder ziehen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## R2-D2 (14. September 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> 1 Woche Alpensonne


Warst Du wandern oder radeln?


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tour am 17.09 Burgholz mußte ich leider canceln.

@R2D2, Bergradklettern


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. September 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern leider absagen mußte, habe ich die Tour für nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder eingestellt.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns.

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2009)

erster, fahre aber nur wenn mein Licht endlich da ist.

Peter


----------



## cycleman (21. September 2009)

ich fahr morgen auf jeden fall

licht werd ich natürlich mitnehmen und jeder der mitkommt sollte auch welches dabei haben


----------



## Langenfelder (22. September 2009)

Bin raus, Licht ist heute angekommen hab aber ne Rotznase. so`nen Mist
Werd bis zum WE ´wieder Fit sein. 

vieeeeel Spass Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Bin raus, Licht ist heute angekommen hab aber ne Rotznase. so`nen Mist
> Werd bis zum WE ´wieder Fit sein.
> 
> vieeeeel Spass Peter



Du armes Häschen !

werd schnell wieder gesund !

Gruß Mark


----------



## sascha2 (23. September 2009)

hoi,



> Man muss ja auch mal frisches Blut in die Gruppe kriegen


Wie frisch muss das denn sein? 


Da ich im gleichen Revier anzutreffen bin, bleibt die Frage nach dem "Fahrstil".

In den LMB-Posts der Feierabendrunde steht öfters mal etwas von


> Diese Tour ist für Anfänger/ Einsteiger nicht geeignet.



Wo juckelt ihr so längs, am S-Weg / W-Weg ? 
Quer durch den Wald?
Bei Abfahrten lieber tot, als Zweiter? 

Ich steige zuweilen eher vom Bock ab, als mich ordentlich auf die Fre..e zu legen.

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## pommes5 (23. September 2009)

Sieh dir am besten mal die Tourvideos von r2d2 an. Das hier ist das Aktuellste: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/95382/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2009)

sascha2 schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> 
> Wie frisch muss das denn sein?
> ...




Hi, 

frisches, weibliches Blut, am besten von einer 18 jährigen Brasilianerin wäre uns lieber. Da du aber einen Hirsch fährst, bist du  willkommen.

Jeder fährt so wie er kann - wir sind cc lastig haben aber Spaß an technischem.

Gruß Mark


----------



## sascha2 (23. September 2009)

> frisches, weibliches Blut, am besten von einer 18 jährigen Brasilianerin wäre uns lieber.


Wir reden hier von biken, oder ? 

CC-lastig hört sich erstmal gut an.
Da kann ich, sprach es und knallte vor den Baum. 

Die Videos hab ich teilweise schon gesehen.
Schaut verdammt gut aus. 
Aus dem subjektivem Blickwinkels eines Monitors passts, meistens.

Und ich dachte, ich kenn die Gegend. 


Mal sehen, wenn ich mein Licht heute bis 17:30h gefunden habe, und noch genug Strom drin ist, komme ich zum Testritt vorbei.

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Langenfelder (23. September 2009)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Jeder fährt so wie er kann - wir sind *cc lastig* haben aber Spaß an technischem.
> 
> Gruß Mark


 

Das ist mir neu, also ich fahr das was ich kann, es gibt auch stellen wo ich den Berg runterschiebe ( die sicnd aber selten ).

Die Nase ist immer noch zu und das Luftholen fällt schwer.

Was ist mit dem WE? Spätestens Sonntag bin ich wieder fit und zu Schandtaten bereit.

gruss Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu, also ich fahr das was ich kann, es gibt auch stellen wo ich den Berg runterschiebe ( die sicnd aber selten ).
> 
> Die Nase ist immer noch zu und das Luftholen fällt schwer.
> 
> ...



Also ich finde schon das wir CC fahren, Freeride ist es nicht.
Schiebenhabe ich dich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Langenfelder (23. September 2009)

Tourenfahren mit Trail / Downhill und alles was da kommt, ist das CC?

Schieben = Burgholz die kniffelige Passage an der Steinplatte, aber eines Tages schaffe ich das auch


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2009)

Vergess doch mal Burgholz.
Das, was wir zwischen Wipperaue, Glüder und Opladen fahren ist weitaus mehr CC als FR.

Übrigens hat uns eben das ****ing-Nieselwetter im Regenloch W´Tal echt kalt erwischt. Während es hier in L´feld keinen Tropfen Regen gab, war dort alles nass und es träufelte lustig von den Bäumen. Kein wirklicher Spaß, daher haben wir die Runde auch abgebrochen. Kamen trotzdem noch 420Hm auf 14km zusammen...


----------



## cycleman (24. September 2009)

also ich bin gestern auch noch gefahren, so ab ca. 19:30uhr und da hatts nur ein bisschen getropft. vllt bist du ja wie dieser schlumpf über dem immer eine regenwolke schwebt.


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2009)

Rechts der Wupper auf Gräfrather Seite wars auch komischerweise bedeutend trockener als auf der Wuppertaler Seite.

Zum Glück bin ich ja auch schon Dienstag abend gefahren, da war ja noch alles in Butter...


----------



## Juppidoo (25. September 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

bin auch wieder da. War eine Woche in Finale Ligure. Wen man da so alles trifft Super Trails, jeden Tag Möglichkeiten Fahrtechnik zu üben. Einfach nur genial.

Kann leider die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht biken. Bin danach wieder dabei.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Oktober 2009)

Hatt einer lust auf Dreckige Sachen in den Wupperbergen? Startzeit unt Ort noch nicht fest.

Warte auf Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ola Leute,

bin leider für Abendrunden (noch) nicht erleuchtet, ändert sich aber vielleicht mal. Bis dahin....


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

bin auch seit ein paar Wochen abgetaucht. In ca. 10 Tagen bin ich wieder da. Mit Licht fahr ich aber hauptsächlich Waldautobahnen und leichte Sachen. Ist eigentlich einer von euch bei der SIT Indian Summer dabei? Da könnten wir uns dann treffen.

Bis bald

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier ich ich ich, der Pommes5 fährt auch. Hab die Tour B gebucht,  mal sehn ob ich irgendwann den Berg rauf schieben muss.

kommt sonst noch einer mit?


----------



## pommes5 (5. Oktober 2009)

Es könnte sein, dass ich an dem Wochenende Bereitschaft schieben muss und dann nicht weg kann. Entscheidet sich hoffentlich bald und ich hoffe ich muss nicht absagen.

Bin übrigens für E angemeldet.


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Oktober 2009)

Na schön, dann wären wir ja schon 3 Leute. Ich fahre eine von den nachträglich eingerichteten Touren, H oder so. Wir sehen uns dann ja nach unseren Touren im Biergarten.

Bis denn 

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Oktober 2009)

Tour H. war bei meiner Anmeldung auch schon da. 
Hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit

bis dann
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2009)

Zeichnet eure Touren doch bitte wenn möglich auf, damit wir das später mal "in Ruhe" nachfahren können...

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Tour vom Willibikes Webseite nachgefahren, grobe Richtung Schlebusch-Dombach-Altenberg, war sehr schön. Das Gebiet gibt einiges an neuen Wegen und auch Trails her und ist nicht so weit wie 7GB oder Ahrtal.
Da sollten wir mal an nem Samstag oder Sonntag ein entsprechendes Ründchen drehen. Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes als immer nur Wipperaue-Glüder und Konsorten.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Zeichnet eure Touren doch bitte wenn möglich* auf, damit wir das später mal "in Ruhe" nachfahren können...
> 
> Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Tour vom *Willibikes* Webseite nachgefahren, grobe Richtung Schlebusch-Dombach-*Altenberg*, war sehr schön. Das Gebiet gibt einiges an neuen Wegen und auch Trails her und ist nicht so weit wie 7GB oder Ahrtal.
> Da sollten wir mal an nem Samstag oder Sonntag ein entsprechendes Ründchen drehen. Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes als immer nur Wipperaue-Glüder und Konsorten.


 

war gestern mit Wili unterwegs, Opladen, Burscheid Schöllerhof, war echt gut sehr wenig Asphalt, ein paar Frostautobahen als verbindung`s etappe, und jede menge Trail-´s und schmale Wanderwege. Natürlich gab es auch ein paar Downhill`s, die man einfach kennen lernen *muss.*


Bin noch nicht so technisch hochgerüstet das ich die Tour am SO. von STI aufzeichen kann. Steht aber auf meiner wunschliste für Weihnachten an erster Stelle.
Werden dann sehn was mir das Christkind so bringt( war auch immer artig ).

dis dann
Peter


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Oktober 2009)

Volker, ich zeichne die Tour Sonntag auf, extra für dich. 
Die Idee mit den gemütlichen Sonntagstouren ist so gut, die könnte auch von mir sein. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal ein paar Leute zusammen.


Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (6. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> war gestern mit Wili unterwegs, Opladen, Burscheid Schöllerhof, war echt gut sehr wenig Asphalt, ein paar Frostautobahen als verbindung`s etappe, und jede menge Trail-´s und schmale Wanderwege. Natürlich gab es auch ein paar Downhill`s, die man einfach kennen lernen *muss.*



Danke für die Blumen, freue mich immer wenn die Touren gefallen!
Fahre auch gerne mit der Gruppe "Juppidoo" and Friend´s 
Ich denke da nur an den Burgholz-Trail!


----------



## surftigresa (6. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zeichnet eure Touren doch bitte wenn möglich auf, damit wir das später mal "in Ruhe" nachfahren können...
> 
> Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Tour vom Willibikes Webseite nachgefahren, grobe Richtung Schlebusch-Dombach-Altenberg, war sehr schön. Das Gebiet gibt einiges an neuen Wegen und auch Trails her und ist nicht so weit wie 7GB oder Ahrtal.
> Da sollten wir mal an nem Samstag oder Sonntag ein entsprechendes Ründchen drehen. Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes als immer nur Wipperaue-Glüder und Konsorten.


 
Hi Volker,
ich habe mich für Tour E eingetragen. Die Daten kann ich Dir gerne anschliessend zukommen lassen.
Wenn Ihr dort mal fahrt, kannst Du gerne Bescheid geben. Ich war auch erst 2x in der Nähe vom Altenberger Dom. Hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## pommes5 (7. Oktober 2009)

Musste meine E-Tour leider absagen. Muss Bereitschaft schieben und kann dann nicht weg. :kotz:


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Musste meine E-Tour leider absagen. Muss Bereitschaft schieben und kann dann nicht weg. :kotz:


 
du arme S.A.U. mein beileid, aber wer weiß wofür das gut war.

Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Männer,

ich lebe auch noch, habe allerdings viele Baustellen, meine Mutter hatte einen Schlaganfall. Melde mich wieder.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Oktober 2009)

Hey Mark,

schön von dir zu hören auch wenn die Umstände nicht so toll sind. 

Im Moment sind alle etwas still.

Freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (8. Oktober 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Im Moment sind alle etwas still.


 

das liegt wohl am Wetter und an der Uhrzeit, is ja schon um 7 dunkel.

Mann / Frau kann ja mal ne Tour am WE planen, ich wäre dabei.
( Stehe auf Schmutzige Sachen.)

bis dann
Peter


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mann / Frau kann ja mal ne Tour am WE planen, ich wäre dabei.
> ( Stehe auf Schmutzige Sachen.)
> ...




Bind dabei

Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sehen wir uns ja eh am WE.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## cycleman (9. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr weiter dienstags zum nightride.

ich trags dann in LMB ein. 

hat jemand lust!? 

nach wie vor steht das angebot uns samstags auf unseren enduro-touren zu begleiten. 

das wetter spielt samstags keine rolle. 

ich fahr immer wenn ich zeit hab. 

....auch hierfür ins LMB gucken


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Chris,

Wetteraussichten für morgen sind ja äußerst bescheiden, ich werd wohl heut abend noch ein Ründchen drehen und die Restsonne genießen 
Konnte heute auch endlich den Chinaböller beim Zoll abholen (mußte aber trotzdem nix bezahlen?!) und schau mir den dann mal zusammen mit der Tesla an.

Dienstags ist grundsätzlich ok, wenn ich zeitlich hinkomme und das Wetter passt (also kein Regen).
Samstags werd ich mir evtl. zum Jux auch mal antun, euch bei euren Free-Fall Aktionen zuzuschauen. Morgen aber aus bekannten Gründen (bin aus Zucker, mein Rad aus Papier) nicht...


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ich fahr weiter dienstags zum nightride.
> 
> ich trags dann in LMB ein.
> 
> ...


 



werd ich nächste woche mal im Auge behalten, morgen geht nicht 

LMB bleibt auch im Auge.

viel Spass und bleib heil

Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> ...den Chinaböller beim Zoll abholen (mußte aber trotzdem nix bezahlen?!) ......



Zu welchem Zoll musstes Du? Kölle oder DDF?

da kann ich mich ja schon mal seelisch drauf einstellen, denn mein Böller soll auch schon in der Posttüte unterwegs sein.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2009)

Düsseldorf, Hugo Viehoff Strasse


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2009)

So liebe Leute, es wird langsam ernst: 
Der Winterpokal naht mit großen Schritten! 

Sollen wir ein Feierabend-Team gründen?

Ich möchte ja möglichst im Team mit den Leuten aus der Umgebung fahren, so daß es nicht so schwer wird, auch mal gemeinsam am WE unterwegs zu sein.
Unsere Nightrides werden natürlich ebenfalls weiterhin stattfinden. 

Nächster Termin: Mittwoch 14.10. 18Uhr ab Wipperaue, siehe LMB


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... Mittwoch 14.10. 18Uhr ab Wipperaue, siehe LMB




Ein N8-Ride durch den Vorst Trail??

Ich war ja noch nicht dabei und hab ja auch noch keine Funzel-Erfahrung, aber das stelle ich mir lustig vor.

Für alle, die mitmachen:


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ein N8-Ride durch den Vorst Trail??
> 
> Ich war ja noch nicht dabei und hab ja auch noch keine Funzel-Erfahrung, aber das stelle ich mir lustig vor.
> 
> Für alle, die Mitmachen:



Ich schrub: nicht für Anfänger 

Nee, Quatsch, ist ja fast der letzte Trail der Tour, falls es bis dahin schon Ausfallerscheinungen gibt oder deie Truppe meutert, kann man ja auch ganz gemütlich außen links der Wupper über Balken zum Kreisverkehr Germaniabad fahren.
Das Hindernis sind nun wohl eher die gefühlt knietiefen Pfützen auf dem Feldweg vor dem Trail.

Ich hab letzten Freitag beim NR einen weiteren Neu-Langenfelder Biker am Pilz getroffen, auch Telsa-bewaffnet und Enduro-erfahren.
Das konnte man merken, er ist ohne großes Zögern hinter mir die Serpentinen runter (bis auf ein paar Schlüsselstellen, war ja auch glatt!), obwohl er die Strecke noch garnicht kannte.
Vielleicht kommt er ja zu unserer Truppe dazu, hab ihn mal über unser "Treiben" informiert. Angemeldet ist er jedenfalls hier.

@R2D2

wenn du willst, kann ich dir Mittwoch meinen Chinaböller leihen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (12. Oktober 2009)

@Enrgy:
Vielleicht komme ich auf Dein Angebot zurück, mal sehen ob es terminlich klappt.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Oktober 2009)

@ Enrgy

Hab mich mal als erster gemeldet, Licht ist da ( ausreichend ) 

Als Mitglied im Feierabendteam, kann ich max. zwei mal pro woche, sonst gibst Ärger. Wenn`s hilft bin ich dabei.

Am WE war ich doch bei SIT im GL., die Tour war von der Länge und von den Hm ja ganz nett aber nicht berauschenden. 30 % Asphalt, 60% Forstautobahn und der rest Trail, Könnenstufe  S1 und weniger, auf der nach unten offenen Scala. Wir sind sogar trocken geblieben, es gab nur ein kleinen Schauer, nicht der rede wert. Zum Schluss hatte ich 66Km und 1350Hm auf dem  Display.

Man sieht sich
Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @Enrgy:
> Vielleicht komme ich auf Dein Angebot zurück, mal sehen ob es terminlich klappt.



Bin morgen noch nicht dabei, später aber mal.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## willibike (14. Oktober 2009)

An den Freundeskreis der bergischen Feierabendrunden-Fahrer!

Hallo Mountainbikefreune/innen

Der Termin zum Jahrestreff der Opladener Bahnhofsbiker mtblev.de steht fest!

Meine Einladung: Anhang anzeigen Jahrestreffen 2009.pdf

Bitte frühzeitig anmelden!


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2009)

Kurzbericht zum gestrigen Winter-Eröffnungs-Nightride (zumindest von den Temperaturen her war Winter)

Peter und ich sind die Standardrunde von Wipperaue über Pilz-Diepental-Ölbach-Opladen-Reusrath zurück nach Langenfeld gefahren. 
Wege und Trails waren noch recht trocken, auch die üblichen verdächtigen Matschlöcher lagen wohl noch im Sommerschlaf.
Ein schöner Sonnenuntergang bei klarem Himmel bescherte uns dann aber wie erwartet schnell niedrige 1-stellige Temperaturen, so daß die gewählten Winterklamotten nicht umsonst angezogen wurden. 
Nur die noch ungeschützten Füße wurden uns am Ende nach 2h und rund 35km doch etwas kalt.
Lichtmäßig gabs keine Probleme mit 2 DXen und einer Tesla...


----------



## cycleman (15. Oktober 2009)

....dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu:

ich bin leider alleine gefahren, aber so konnte ich zumindest mal ausprobieren was mit licht im dunklen so möglich ist.

dazu hab ich mal den treppen-downhill vom pfaffenberg runter nach balkhausen ins visir genommen. und?!-> völlig unproblematisch.

mit neugewonnener sicherheit bin ich dann auch gleich noch einen neben-downhill vom witwenmacher runtergefahren, der auch locker war.

ergebnis: man kann bei nacht alles fahren wie bei tag, man muss nochnichteinmal wesentlich langsammer fahren


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ergebnis: man kann bei nacht alles fahren wie bei tag, man muss nochnichteinmal wesentlich langsammer fahren


 

wenn du das langsam nennst so wie du fährst, dan schieb ich mein Rad den Berg runter


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2009)

Cyclechris, grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht. Ich bin im Dunkeln (noch vor Tesla & DX ) auch schon Sachen gefahren, die manche Kollegen im Hellen lieber schieben bzw. ganz vorsichtig runter sind.
Das kommt immer drauf an, wie oft man solche Stellen schon gefahren ist und daher die Schwierigkeiten quasi blind kennt. Zb. die Schräghangwurzeln unten in Wupperhof.

Als Guide werde ich jedenfalls drauf verzichten, meine Mitfahrer durch kaum oder nicht bekannte Schlüsselstellen zu führen.
Alleine oder mit bewährten Kollegen, deren Fahrkönnen ich gut einschätzen kann, ist das natürlich eher möglich. Man sollte dann sowieso vorher Bescheid geben, was da jetzt kommt, ob 3m Drop oder 10m-Gap oder nur den Bordstein runter

So, gleich gehts nochmal vor dem Regen um die Seng und über Luisental/Diepental zurück...


----------



## cycleman (16. Oktober 2009)

hey enrgy

das war doch kein moppern. 

ich wollte doch bloss alle motivieren ihr liebstes hobby nicht in den winterschlaf zu schicken. 

dank moderner lichttechnik ist das biken im dunklen genauso möglich wie im hellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (16. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Lichtmäßig gabs keine Probleme mit 2 DXen und einer Tesla...


Hallo Bikefreunde, werde mich bald in den Kreis der DXen einreihen!
Habe mir so ein Teil bestellt!


Wie lange muß man warten bis zur Lieferung?


----------



## pommes5 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi Willi

ich hab ebenfalls bestellt und hänge seit einer Woche bei Status "waiting for supplier" fest. Ich rechne ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr im Oktober mit der Lieferung.

Zu der ganzen Nachts ist es mit Lampen hell und dann kann man fahren Diskussion: Ich hab ja ne Fenix und ne Sigma und weiß echt nicht, wie ich letztes Jahr damit fahren konnte. Habs dieses Jahr bisher 2x probiert und fands beide male total *******. Entweder der Akku der Sigma ist schon bald am Ende oder ich weiß auch nicht, wie das letztes Jahr ging. Hoffe auf Besserung mit der DX, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht auch im Dunkel mal.

Die Einstellung von enrgy, Leute gerade im Dunkel nicht unvorbereitet in Schlüsselstellen zu schicken: 
Wenngleich das doch eigentlich Standard ist oder? Chris warnt auch meistens vorher.

Gruß


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> Wie lange muß man warten bis zur Lieferung?


 

Moin zusammen,

bei mir hatt es *vier* ich wiederhole *4 *wochen gedauert also nur Mut, die Wintersesion hat doch erst begonnen und zum Winterpokalbeginn sind es auch nur noch 15 Tage.

bis dann 
Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bei mir hatt es *vier* ich wiederhole *4 *wochen gedauert also nur Mut, die Wintersesion hat doch erst begonnen und zum Winterpokalbeginn sind es auch nur noch 15 Tage.
> 
> ...



Ich habe am 28.09. bestellt und am 08.10. eine Statusinfo "has been shipped" bekommen mit 7-10 t Lieferzeit. Mal sehen (oder auch nichts sehen).


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch 5 Wochen gewartet, davon ist sicher 1 Woche durch den Umweg zum Zoll draufgegangen.


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi Volker,
du hast, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sowohl Tesla als auch den Böller im Gebrauch - hast du schon irgendwo dazu was geschrieben oder kannst du was schreiben? 
(Eigentlich Quatsch, die Frage: ich hab das Teil bestellt, ist auf dem Weg, und ich werde jetzt sicher nicht noch ne Tesla bestellen, nachdem ich bisher auch mit PowerLED (alt, am Lenker) und Karma (am Helm) ganz gut klar kam - aber es interessiert mich...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (17. Oktober 2009)

hallo,warte auch auf die lampe.bestellt am 24.september,allerdings nur mit
paypal ohne ordernumber,jetzt habe ich aber bei DealExtreme meine paypal
transaktionnummer eingegeben und ich hoffe das funzt jetzt.


----------



## willibike (17. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...5 Wochen gewartet...


Da kann ich nur sagen der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt!

Danke für die Reaktionen auf meine Frage!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> du hast, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sowohl Tesla als auch den Böller im Gebrauch - hast du schon irgendwo dazu was geschrieben oder kannst du was schreiben?
> (Eigentlich Quatsch, die Frage: ich hab das Teil bestellt, ist auf dem Weg, und ich werde jetzt sicher nicht noch ne Tesla bestellen, nachdem ich bisher auch mit PowerLED (alt, am Lenker) und Karma (am Helm) ganz gut klar kam - aber es interessiert mich...)



Moin Martin,

Folgende Unterschiede konnte ich feststellen:

Die Tesla leuchtet (subjektiv) etwas weißer. Da scheint es aber bei der DX sowieso Streuungen zu geben. 
Der Übergang von der "Korona" des Leuchtaustritts in die Mitte ist etwas schärfer als bei der DX.
Das sieht man, wenn man zb. in 2m Abstand zu einer hellen Wand steht und anleuchtet.
Fällt im Einzelbetrieb nicht weiter auf. Wenn ich beide Lampen dran habe, leuchtet die Tesla mehr in die Ferne und die DX ist für den Nahbereich.

Die DX bietet imho das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis was man derzeit bekommen kann.


----------



## joscho (17. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja übel - in Kürze fahren nur noch DX durch die Gegend. Zum meinem Billigrad passt das ja, aber die Anderen hier könnten doch echt was teures nutzen  So wird das nix mit der Individualisierung


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

im Dunkeln sind alle Räder grau!


----------



## joscho (17. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> im Dunkeln sind alle Räder grau!



Damit es auf den Nightrides wieder dunkel ist muss man ja schon mit Sonnenbrille fahren  Und mein Radel ist auch im Hellen grau.

P.S.: Um auch was (mehr oder weniger) sinnvolles beizutragen; 
- bestellt am 29.09., heute steht da "The item (xzy) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 17-Oct-2009". Allerdings hatten die Chinesen auch ein paar Feiertage dazwischen.
- Zum Thema Lieferzeiten, Zoll usw. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315391


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

wie? da kommt mir ne Idee: wenn ich meine Radbrille nachts ausziehe brauche ich vielleicht gar nicht mehr Licht! Genial!!! 

Und wie sag ich immer: "Die Farbe von nem Rad ist egal, Hauptsache schwarz!"


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich habe am 28.09. bestellt und am 08.10. eine Statusinfo "has been shipped" bekommen mit 7-10 t Lieferzeit. Mal sehen (oder auch nichts sehen).


 

Dann hat er sie bald in seinen Händen, Juhu und kann bei unsern NR mitfahren. Da gibt es keine Ausreden mehr, wegen Licht und so.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...und kann bei unsern NR mitfahren...



...und sich endlich ins WP-Team einschreiben...

Fehlt nur noch der gute juppidoo...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und sich endlich ins WP-Team einschreiben...
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der gute juppidoo...


 

der Schläft oder  oder , aber vieleicht auch nicht


*WIR WARTEN *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (18. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und sich endlich ins WP-Team einschreiben...
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der gute juppidoo...



Nach einem ersten N8-Ride zum Eingewöhnen freue ich mich auf den ersten Test mit Video beim NR, mal sehen, was da rauskommt?


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Oktober 2009)

*Wir warten immernoch *


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von einem Auswärtsspiel bei Chrisman.

zwar was spät, aber mal was anderes.
Mutige vor, damit sind alle gemeint ( Licht )

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9333

Ach ja hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen,* Das Wetter soll trocken bleiben,* also beste Bodenverhältnisse.

man sieht sich


----------



## cycleman (19. Oktober 2009)

ja schön, dann überleg ich mir mal eine nette runde mit nen paar lecker trails


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub, dann komm ich auch mit...
Muß zwar extra mitm Auto anreisen, sonst schaff ich das zeitlich nicht, aber egal. 
Bodenverhältnisse sind wirklich noch top, wie ich gestern feststellen durfte


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ja schön, dann überleg ich mir mal eine nette runde mit nen paar lecker trails


Wenn's zeitlich klappt, bin ich mit von der Partie.

Eventuell etwas früher sogar, wenn's Dir passt, montieren wir das Hinterrad.

LG Mikkael


----------



## cycleman (19. Oktober 2009)

OK, mach mal,


----------



## pommes5 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt noch rausreden, weshalb ich nicht auch mitfahre?  Ich muss bestimmt lange arbeiten und kann deshalb morgen nicht mit.

Naja, schau mer mal. enrgy, kannst du mir nen Böller ausborgen oder brauchst du morgen alles selbst?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bring beide Lampen mit. Wenn der Tesla aber der Saft ausgeht, will ich die DX zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## R2-D2 (20. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ja schön, dann überleg ich mir mal eine nette runde mit nen paar lecker trails



Hi Chris,

ist das heute ohne FF und Protektoren?


----------



## cycleman (20. Oktober 2009)

JA natürlich!!

nur die Enduro/Freeride-tour, die jeden Samstag stattfindet ist besser mit FF + Protectoren.

ich selber habe heute nur eine halbschale aufem kopf.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ich selber habe heute nur eine halbschale aufem kopf.



Das muß bei dir ja nix heißen. Du fährst auch "naggisch de Bersch erunner" wo sich andere mit Protektoren noch den Hals brechen...

Auf unsere Lichtorgeln bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei, der Böller ist gestern gekommen (ohne Zoll!!), bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2009)

*Cycleman Nightride*

_Sieben gepanzerte Zwerge* 
machten Sich nachts auf in die Berge,
ausgestattet mit viel Federweg
fegten sie alles aus dem Weg
gerne spielten sie mit Lichtchen 
auf der Suche nach Schneewittchen. _




Vor'm Shop - noch hell




Enrgy




pommes5




Nur noch das Grinsen übrig. Saugeil.




Kann man solche Typen überhaupt noch ernst nehmen? 

*ok,ok mit 2,05 m ist Chris kein Zwerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (21. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> *Cycleman Nightride*
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/494689
> Kann man solche Typen überhaupt noch ernst nehmen?


 

Ne nicht wiklich, war supergut, hab selten so gelacht bei ner Tour.. Klasse Trail`s, sollten wir mal im hellen fahren, damit ich auch weiß wo wir waren

bis dann
Peter


----------



## pommes5 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ou Mann ... Fotogenialität 

Sobald ich weiß, wie man mein GPS bedient, kann ich vielleicht auch den Track rumschicken, falls da Interesse besteht. Hab das Ding neu und weiß bisher nur, wie man stop/start drückt ... Also etwas Geduld.

Nochmal herzlichen Dank für die Lampenleihgabe an enrgy.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

also ich war auch sehr überrascht, wie hell der Wald brennen kann, wenn da geballte 10.000 Lumen durchfegen!!
War schon geil, hat mir Spaß gemacht, mal sehen, was man auf dem Vid erkennen kann.

p.s.: Nur meine Frau konnte gar nicht verstehen, warum erwachsene Männer nachts durch den Wald fahren müssen!


----------



## cycleman (21. Oktober 2009)

schön das es euch gefallen hat.

(ich hatte anfangs bedenken, dass die trails zu einfach sind.)

für samstag den 24.10.09 trag ich eine enduro-tour ins LMB ein.

wir fahren dann weniger strecke und eher dh-orientiert.

es gibt dann auch aussreichend gelengenheiten seine fahrtechnik zu verbessern, weil wir uns an einigen spots auch mal länger aufhalten. protectoren und FF sind nicht notwendig um mitfahren zu können!!!
an schlüsselstellen gibt es auch umfahrmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ... geballte 10.000 Lumen...



...na na, das waren nicht mal die Hälfte  
Tesla + DX bringen gerade mal 500-600Lm auf Vollgas...


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...na na, das waren nicht mal die Hälfte
> Tesla + DX bringen gerade mal 500-600Lm auf Vollgas...



...hört sich aber besser an, außerdem waren ja ca. ein dutzend Lichtquellen am Start, und da waren die Rücklichter noch nicht eingerechnet


----------



## cycleman (21. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> und da waren die Rücklichter noch nicht eingerechnet



und die waren bei so manchem fahrer blendend-hell


----------



## mikkael (21. Oktober 2009)

Ergebnis: 83 zu tode erschreckte Hasen; 1 aus Angst in die Wupper gesprungener Angler; 3 Kiffer, die so high waren und dachten, wir wären die Messiahs; und einige Freerider, die vergessen hatten, die kalifornische Zeit umzustellen.

Was ist nachts los in den deutschen Wäldern? Erstaunlich!


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Was ist nachts los in den deutschen Wäldern? Erstaunlich!



Wenn DX weiter den Markt mit ultra-günstigen LED-Beamern überschwemmt, brauchts demnächst auch keine Umstellung Sommer/Winterzeit (übrigens am kommenden Wochenende, also 1h länger schlafen!).
Alle Outdooraktivitäten sind dann nicht mehr vom Tageslicht abhängig, sondern von der Reichweite der Akkus.
Zum Glück haben es die Rotsocken und Nachmittags-Spaziergänger nicht so mit Nachtwanderungen, sonst wäre es auch nach 21h noch voll auf den Trails!
In der Nähe von Wohngebieten trifft man um diese Zeit aber höchstens noch  unbeleuchtete Gassi-Gänger, prädestiniert für diese Begegnungen der dritten Art ist da besonders der Ophoven-Trail...


----------



## cycleman (21. Oktober 2009)

imho ist die lichttechnik schon weit vorne, aber springen traue ich mich nur bei tag. mir fehlt das päreferie-sehen um in der nacht mein gleichgewicht zu finden

deshalb freu ich mich ja auch immer aufs wochenende. da kann ich dann im hellen fahren/springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (21. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> schön das es euch gefallen hat.
> 
> (ich hatte anfangs bedenken, dass die trails *zu einfach* sind.)


 

vieleich im Hellen, im Dunkel`n waren sie genau richtig.

@mikkael

du hast das Wildschwein vergessen, dem du dein Profil der Reifen verpasst hast ( das war gar kein Baumstamm)


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Die Sch.. Kamera hat nichts aufgenommen!!





Tja, dann muss ich wohl noch ein mal mitfahren


----------



## cycleman (21. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss ich wohl noch ein mal mitfahren



ok......time for rock-n-roll


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> vieleich im Hellen, im Dunkel`n waren sie genau richtig....



Sehe ich auch so. Hab grad nochmal die Runde aus meinem Synapsen-GPS rekonstruiert. Netter Kringel, aber trotz der Irrfahrt durch Solinger Backyards komme ich auf die gleichen Daten wie wie mein Tacho ausgespuckt hat: 27km 730Hm. Schon recht anspruchsvoll für einen "lockeren" N8ride.

Die Trails an der Seng werd ich mal andersrum fahren, pure Verschwendung, die bergauf zu hecheln...

Interessant an den Touren ab Höhscheid ist natürlich die Tatsache, daß man die Täler queren muß, statt wie wir Langenfelder locker unten durch rollt. Das erklärt dann auch die satte HM-Summe.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass wollte ich mal auf diesen Fred in unserer Community hinweisen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=95&discussionid=&gmid=48667#gmessage48667


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2009)

So die Herren, da der Herr Juppidoo aka JürgenK scheinbar keine Lust auf unser WP-Team hat , habe ich dann heute den letzten Platz an Pommes5 vergeben.
Ich hoffe, daß wir in der ein oder anderen Besetzung ein paar Touren fahren können, ob nun mal am Wochenende oder wie gestern abend. 
Licht für N8rides ist ja nun auch in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden. 
Meine Motivation für die Nachtfahrten kommt eigentlich vor allem aus meiner Regenabneigung, da bei dauerhaft schlechtem Wochenendwetter früher schon mal 3 oder 4 Wochen ohne biken zusammen kommen konnten ...Mit Licht ist man da einfach unabhängiger.

Zur Behandlung der LiIon-Lampenakkus gibt es übrigens bei Lupine einen ganz guten Leitfaden, der auch für die DX Akkus gilt.

Die Gesamtwertung im WP ist relativ uninteressant, da nicht kontrollierbar. Besseren Aufschluß gibt da die hier gefilterte Liste der Teams aus der Region des Lokalforums. Man kennt sich untereinander und hat so auch einen recht guten Eindruck der Richtigkeit der gemachten Einträge.
Schauen wir einfach mal, wo wir so landen!


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2009)

Dann schaun wa mal. Zählen Straßenfahrten eigentlich auch zum WP? Fahre des Öfteren mal mit meinem Straßenrad von der Arbeit heim, sind auch jedes mal 2 Stunden.

Danke für den Link übrigens - da hab ich mit dem Sigma Akku in seiner ersten Saison einiges falsch gemacht


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Fahrten auf jeglicher Art von muskelbetriebenem Zweirad fallen auch unter biken. Egal zu welchem Zweck. Und wenn du 2x am Tag 10min zum Kiosk Kippen holen fährst sind das in Summe auch 20min. Was glaubst du, woher die Spitzenteams ihre ganzen Punkte holen...
Rennrad, Einkaufen, zur Kneipe, zur Oma - solange es auf nem Rad gemacht wird, darf man sich dafür ohne schlechtes Gewissen die Zeit eintragen. Ach ja, eingetragen werden die Einheiten in Minuten, also eine Fahrzeit vion 2h sind dann 120min.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Umrechnung frag ich dann vorher nochmal, da komme ich immer durcheinander. Minuten, Stunden, hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zur Behandlung der LiIon-Lampenakkus gibt es übrigens bei Lupine einen ganz guten Leitfaden, der auch für die DX Akkus gilt.


Hey Volker, weisst du vielleicht ob ich für mein Edison 10 auch die neuen kleinen Akkus verwenden kann?


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2009)

@mikkael

also soweit ich gelesen habe, rühmt sich Lupine damit, durchgängige Kompatibilität aller Lampen und Akkus zu haben. Also auch alte Lampen laufen mit den neuen Akkus.
Welche Ah-Größe da für dein Leuchtmittel sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Mein Akku dürfte so nach spätestens 2,5h mit 12W Verbrauch (oder 15W, wie hier im Forum gemessen wurde) leer sein.

Durch Dimmen kann man da natürlich viel zusätzliche Laufzeit rausholen, hab ich ja am Dienstag auch so gemacht. Vollgas nur bergab und auf Trails, bergauf und dazwischen nur auf 30% bzw 10% Last.
Kannst du die Edi auch dimmen?
Eigentlich solltest du das Teil komplett verkaufen und dir ne DX oder Tesla zulegen, dürfte dann im ersteren Fall locker noch Geld übrig bleiben!

Oder - ganz einfach, hol dir nen Akku aus deinem Prius...


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, Fahrten auf jeglicher Art von muskelbetriebenem Zweirad fallen auch unter biken. Egal zu welchem Zweck. Und wenn du 2x am Tag 10min zum Kiosk Kippen holen fährst sind das in Summe auch 20min.



Moment mal, 2x 10min bringen bei ausreichender (?) Pause dazwischen genau 0 Punkte. Wenn Du zwischen den Touren das Päckchen wegquarzt, dann ist das auf jeden Fall ausreichend 



> Was glaubst du, woher die Spitzenteams ihre ganzen Punkte holen...



Ich freue mich schon wieder auf die ganzen Diskussionen, Verdächtigungen, Unterstellung und völlig absurden Einträge


----------



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2009)

ich frag mich sowieso, wie man kontrollieren will, ob alle angaben richtig sind.

den einzigen sinn sehe ich darin, dass ihr alle einen grund habt auch im winter aufs rad zu steigen. punkte hin oder her. hauptsache ihr fühlt euch verpflichtet fürs team dem kalten wetter zu trotzen. 
ich werde hoffentlich diesen winter, dank euch nicht alleine fahren müssen (auch wenn ich keinem team angehöre)


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2009)

Du solltest dein eigenes Team gründen. So viel wie du fährst, fährst du als "Ein-Mann-Team" vorne mit


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> den einzigen sinn sehe ich darin, dass ihr alle einen grund habt auch im winter aufs rad zu steigen. punkte hin oder her. hauptsache ihr fühlt euch verpflichtet fürs team dem kalten wetter zu trotzen...



Genau so siehts aus! Und da man die überregionalen Teams nicht kontrollieren kann, beschränkt sich meine Sicht auf die Teams aus dem Lokalforum, welche dann hoffentlich wieder unter dem oben geposteten Link zusammen gefasst werden.



pommes5 schrieb:


> Du solltest dein eigenes Team gründen. So viel wie du fährst, fährst du als "Ein-Mann-Team" vorne mit



Auch das gibts, aber von vorderen Plätzen sind die Einzelkämpfer doch weit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> So viel wie du fährst, fährst du als "Ein-Mann-Team" vorne mit


Ich möchte so urlauben.


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus! Und da man die überregionalen Teams nicht kontrollieren kann, beschränkt sich meine Sicht auf die Teams aus dem Lokalforum, welche dann hoffentlich wieder unter dem oben geposteten Link zusammen gefasst werden.



Nicht zu vergessen ist der Unterhaltungswert. Ich erinnere da gerne an den Bushbiker-Fanclub


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2009)

oh ja, buschi hat ja ein eigenes team angemeldet. das wird klasse. kommt sicher mit buschbiker1, buschbiker2 etc., alles kollegen, die den ganzen tag 8h auf der arbeit laufen müssen


----------



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2009)

hmmm........hat jemand lust mit mir ein team zu gründen?

mein vorschlag wäre, die wöchentlich stattfindenden [email protected] als winterpokal-tour zu verbuchen.

die sonstigen fahrten die jeder noch zusätzlich macht kommen dann ja noch darauf.

hat jemand lust? mikkael was ist mit dir?


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> oh ja, buschi hat ja ein eigenes team angemeldet. das wird klasse. kommt sicher mit buschbiker1, buschbiker2 etc., alles kollegen, die den ganzen tag 8h auf der arbeit laufen müssen


Bitte hör auf! Gibt's keinen eigenen Thread für WP-Blues wo die Loser ihre Erfolge posten und andere darüber spekulieren?


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hat jemand lust? mikkael was ist mit dir?


Absolut, gern! Danke! 

Allerdings bin ich leider schon vergeben. So ehrzgeizig wie ich bin, fahre ich für den FC Bayern des Forums. 

Eine Herzensangelegenheit.

Mikkael


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...fahre ich für den FC Bayern des Forums.
> 
> Mikkael




Ketzer!


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hmmm........hat jemand lust mit mir ein team zu gründen?



da biste js früh dran! jetzt ist unser team schon voll...
deine fr-runden zählen natürlich auch! wobei man da nur die rollzeit werten darf, also nicht "6h im kingwood gewesen aber davon 5h rumgestanden und gefachsimpelt, warum der kollege nun den 3-fach backflip nicht gestanden hat..."


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...jetzt ist unser team schon voll...



ich kann meinen Platz gerne zur Verfügung stellen, für so einen aktiven Biker !


----------



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2009)

ich fand das thema WP bisher uninteressant weil ich doch eh immer fahr, egal wie das wetter ist.

samstags ist es mir sogar lieb wenn es regnet und bah ist.
dann rennt weniger fleisch durch den wald und ich muss nicht immer darauf gefasst sein, bremsen zu müssen.

übrigens freu ich mich schon darauf im schnee zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ich kann meinen Platz gerne zur Verfügung stellen, für so einen aktiven Biker !




ich weiss nicht ich will euer team nicht splitten.


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

@ cycleman: Überhaupt kein Problem, ich hatte vor schon gesagt, dass ich nur das Team "auffüllen" würde, wenn der Platz frei bleibt. Es macht ja auch Sinn, wenn Pommes5 und Du im Team zusammen fahrt, weil ihr ja öfters eine Runde dreht.

@ Enrgy: bitte mich aus dem Team rausschmeißen (Entlassungsgrund: R2-D2 hat die Video-Aufnehme am Dienstag vermasselt!).


----------



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2009)

NUR wenn ALLE zustimmen fahr ich bei euch mit. ich will mich nicht reindrängeln. ich würde auch ohne teamzugehörigkeit mit euch biken wollen.


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> übrigens freu ich mich schon darauf im schnee zu fahren.


Hat jemand Schnee gesagt? Snowblind.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3256392"]Going Down in Ahrtal on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> NUR wenn ALLE zustimmen fahr ich bei euch mit. ich will mich nicht reindrängeln. ich würde auch ohne teamzugehörigkeit mit euch biken wollen.



ich hab nix zu sagen, aber auch nix dagegen


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @ Enrgy: bitte mich aus dem Team rausschmeißen (Entlassungsgrund: R2-D2 hat die Video-Aufnehme am Dienstag vermasselt!).



Nix da, mitgehangen, mitgefangen! 
Außerdem kann man keine Teammitglieder wieder rausschmeißen, das gibt die Software nicht her.
Einzig den Teamkommentar kann ich ändern, mehr nicht.

Ist doch auch wurscht, jeder fährt so wie er meint und kann! Ich werde sicher auch öfter mal ne Runde alleine drehen, wenn ich keine Lust auf HM-Orgasmen habe.

Also komm, sooo schlimm wirds schon nicht werden.


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

ok, Leutz, Kompromis:

Mein Name bleibt und ich vergebe die Fahraufträge an Cycleman als Subunternehmer


----------



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2009)

auf gar keinen fall hinterher bist du für olympia 2012 nominiert weil ich unter deinem namen so tolle trainingsergebnisse hatte.


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade!

Hatte mich schon auf die  der anderen gefreut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (22. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade!
> 
> Hatte mich schon auf die  der anderen gefreut!!


 

*Was* du Verräter, ich würd niemals zu den Bayern gehn.

Aber selbst schuld, jetzt muste mit


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> *Was* du Verräter, ich würd niemals zu den Bayern gehn.
> 
> Aber selbst schuld, jetzt muste mit




 Häääääää?

naja, egal, zurück zum Thema!


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag bei Cyclemans Enduro-Runde das Durchschnittsgewicht der Bikes zu drücken?


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> wie ich bin, fahre ich für den FC Bayern des Forums.
> Mikkael


 
die anderen......

Für Sams. mach ich vom Wetter abhängig, von meiner Zeit und der Frau, würd aber schon gern

grüsse


----------



## pommes5 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich war bisher 2 Samstage dabei und bisher gab es noch immer Chickenways. Es wird ja auch niemand unvorbereitet über eine Kante gejagt ... Wer nicht springen will, springt eben nicht und wer gar nicht auf dem Rad runterkommt, der schiebt/trägt eben.

Scheuklappen runter und aufsitzen Männers.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> fahre ich für den FC Bayern des Forums.



Ich dachte TeamIII ist schon voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (23. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich dachte TeamIII ist schon voll?


Du hast keine Ahnung!


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung!



Ich auch nicht. Aber kommt mir vor, als ob Rot Weiß Essen sich wegen der Farbe "FC Bayern" nennt. Hö Hö Hö


----------



## joscho (23. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich dachte TeamIII ist schon voll?



Wie jetzt - gibt es schon Eierpunsch


----------



## mikkael (23. Oktober 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Aber kommt mir vor, als ob Rot Weiß Essen sich wegen der Farbe "FC Bayern" nennt. Hö Hö Hö


War das jetzt ein Test für die Umlaute, weil als Witz tau..


----------



## pommes5 (23. Oktober 2009)

Morgen wird bei mir leider wahrscheinlich nicht klappen. Mir ist grad kurzfristig was Dringendes dazwischen gekommen, das mir aber wenigstens etwas Kohle (für neue Antriebsteile  ) einbringt.

Falls es kurzfristig noch wieder ne Änderung geben sollte (bei den Leuten, um die es geht, weiß man nie), bin ich rechtzeitig am Laden.

Verdammte Axt, hatte mich echt drauf gefreut.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2009)

Warners Lieblingsspruch (look at the time) würd hier grad auch passen. Ich habe JETZT gerade erfahren, dass ich heute doch kann, weil die Aktion auf morgen verschoben wurde.

Ich geh dann nochmal schlafen und wir sehen uns später. Die Burgholzer in Rüstung - bin gespannt drauf


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ...Die Burgholzer in Rüstung - bin gespannt drauf




Meinst Du uns?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2009)

Ne, wohl  heher die Burgholzer Trails, so wie ich das sehe


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2009)

Egal Hauptsache es macht spass.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2009)

Nö ich meinte euch.

Zu uns sagt ihr doch auch cyclemänner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Burgholzer in Rüstung

=> nur wenn wir uns so verkleiden, dann erkennt uns keiner mehr und wir sehen wie Cyclemänner aus, oder?


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wirds aber philosophisch


----------



## cycleman (24. Oktober 2009)

lange bevor wir uns kannten, sind wir samstags auch zu "streetsessions" aufgebrochen und wenn wir dann so durch solingen fuhren, haben uns die bmx-er einfach "die ritter" genannt.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2009)

cycle knights

klingt bald wie michael knight


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaff`nicht, schade. Ein anderes mal

Viel Spass
Peter


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## R2-D2 (24. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> cycle knights
> 
> klingt bald wie michael knight



Hauptsache, wir heißen beim nächsten NR nicht

"Knight rider"!!!

@Langenfelder: Schooode!!


----------



## cycleman (24. Oktober 2009)

........des hat gepasst

alle leben noch, alle bikes sind noch ganz.......was will man mehr.

da ich selber auch noch lebe, poste ich mal die nächste [email protected]


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war echt gut, jetzt nach einem deftigen Abendessen  und einer Kanne kann ich auch wieder atmen.

Nee, hat Spaß gemacht, und zum Beweis, dass meine Kamera auch  unscharfe Bilder machen kann:








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/497182
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/497189
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/497185

Ein paar Fakten: 30km, 810HM, durchschnittlich 7% Steigung, max 25%





Greetinx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (26. Oktober 2009)

....einer geht noch...einer geht noch rein...(lalala)

auf, auf kammeraden zu zünftigen Night-Ride durch die wupperberge.

würde auch ab ca. 19uhr mitfahrer bei wipperauer einsammeln kommen (würdet dann halt den netten trail zur wupper runter verpassen) 

ride-on


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Oktober 2009)

na gut, training für den WP. 
Lade gerade den Akku aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne, damit es Licht werde

Hey @ enrgy du hast den tausender vollgemacht, du gibst einen aus.


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Oktober 2009)

So, dann sind wir ja schon drei. Ein paar mehr wären aber schon schön, denn ich brauche noch ein paar Lumen mehr für die Ausleuchtung, damit das Vid (hoffentlich diesmal) was wird.

@Langenfelder: Kommst Du zu Cycleman oder nach Wipperaue?

@Enrgy: Auf den 1000er setzt es echt was, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

spart euch eure kräfte für den wp auf, der dauert bis ende märz! 

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen lust auf ne 750hm tour habe. ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu viel für abends. die hälfte tuts für meinen geschmack auch, schließlich gibts für hm im wp keine extrapunkte...




R2-D2 schrieb:


> @Enrgy: Auf den 1000er setzt es echt was, oder?



Ja, wenn ich 1000 Punkte im WP schaffe, gebe ich einen aus...


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen lust auf ne 750hm tour habe.



?? Wo steht denn was von 750HM? Ich bin doch dabei!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

Du erinnerst dich nicht mehr an letzte Woche?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich starte beim Chriss dann verpassen ich keine schöne abfahrt.

750Hm *und*, einen Tag später biste die Strecke nochmal gefahren.
Kann also nicht so schlimm gewesen sein, fang bloss nicht an zu .
1000 WP punkte macht 250 Std Radfahren, sind gerade mal lächerliche 10,4 Tage

man sieht sich


----------



## mikkael (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss heute Abend passen. Leider.
Gestern zu viel Forza 3 gezockt, heute muss ich arbeiten. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre heute abend mit meiner Frau. Viel Spaß euch auch


----------



## cycleman (27. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute abend mit meiner Frau. Viel Spaß euch auch



wieso fährst du ausgerechnet heute mit deiner frau. die woche hat 7 tage, also 5 an denen du mit deiner frau fahren kannst. 


@all: wenn euch das zu anstrengend ist, dann pass ich die tour auf eure bedürfnisse an. ich dachte ich tu euch einen gefallen wenn es möglichst viel hoch und runter geht. wir könnten auch vom wipperkotten erstmal an der wupper entlang fahren und dann 1 - 2 mal hoch und runter und zurück fahren.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2009)

Welche Runde haste denn überhaupt angedacht heute? Nur Bereich Wupper/Glüder/Seng oder über den Kamm nach Diepental und weiter?

Würde dann um 19h auf der Brücke Wipperaue warten und mich ggf. irgendwo Badehose-like wieder ausklinken. Bis zurück nach Höhscheid muß ich dann ja nicht mehr mitkommen.

Grüße

Enrgy


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> wieso fährst du ausgerechnet heute mit deiner frau. die woche hat 7 tage, also 5 an denen du mit deiner frau fahren kannst.



Samstag bin ich alleine (bzw halt ohne sie) gefahren, Sonntag war ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs, gestern hatten wir beide keine Zeit, morgen hat sie keine Zeit.

Heute haben wir beide Zeit und wollen beide fahren. Mit uns fahren will sie nicht (zu schnell, zu schwer, zu dunkel) und das respektiere ich. So einfach ist die Sache.


----------



## cycleman (27. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich alleine (bzw halt ohne sie) gefahren, Sonntag war ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs, gestern hatten wir beide keine Zeit, morgen hat sie keine Zeit.
> 
> Heute haben wir beide Zeit und wollen beide fahren. Mit uns fahren will sie nicht (zu schnell, zu schwer, zu dunkel) und das respektiere ich. So einfach ist die Sache.



DAS nennst du einfach?


----------



## cycleman (27. Oktober 2009)

@ enrgy: lass uns um ca. 19:15 aufer brücke in wipperaue treffen.

ich habe nie eine tour geplant, ich fahr einfach drauf los. für trailwünsche bin ich immer offen.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> DAS nennst du einfach?



Das war eher ironisch gemeint. Mit so einem Termin hin und her Hickhack schlagen wir uns jede Woche rum.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte noch nen anderen Vorschlag für heute abend:

Cycleman und ich haben gerade über ICQ ausbaldowert, dass Frau und ich enrgy gegen 19 Uhr an der Wipperaue einsammeln könnten. Dann fahren wir höhenmeterschonend auf dem Hauptweg bis Haus Fähr und stoßen da zum Rest. So 19.15 kann man anpeilen denke ich.

Meine Frau und ich wollten heute abend eh auf jeden Fall den Weg am Schild rein oben hinter dem Pilz fahren. Sie traut sich im Dunkel aber nicht über Wege, die sich nicht kennt (sie ist erst einmal mit Lampen gefahren). Damit sie aber mal das Fahren in der Gruppe (und euch) kennenlernen kann, könnten wir uns bei Haus Fähr treffen, gemeinsam raufgondeln und dann den Trail runter fahren. Unten würden wir 2 dann zurück über Wipperaue gen Heimat fahren.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> gemeinsam raufgondeln



Seit wann ist da ne Gondel?

Die einzige Aufstiegshilfe in 50km Umkreis ist doch der Sessellift in Burg, und der hat sicher um diese Uhrzeit schon zu...

Könnte man da nicht unter dem Lift nen schön steilen DH für die FullFaceFraktion basteln?


OK, also ich bin dann um 7 an der Brücke, Rest ergibt sich!


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wunnebaa.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wunnebaa.




Super!! Manni hat sich auch eingeloggt!

@pommes5:
**Chauvi-Mode on**

Finde ich klasse, dass Deine Frau dabei ist, hoffentlich hat sie nichts gegen Nachtaufnahmen! 

**Obi-Wan Chauvi Mode off**
(ich hoffe, sie liest hier nicht mit!?)

Heute abend benehm' ich mich aber.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sie liest mit


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ enrgy: lass uns um ca. 19:15 aufer brücke in wipperaue treffen.
> 
> ich habe nie eine tour geplant, ich fahr einfach drauf los. für *trailwünsche* bin ich immer offen.


 

Trailwünsche kommen auf die Wunschliste, die werden auf die Fensterabnk gelegt, wo sie dann das Christkind abholt und wenn man brav war werden sie auch erfüllt aber erst zu Weihnachten.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Sie liest mit



uupps


----------



## ghostmoni (27. Oktober 2009)

*hihi*


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch nen anderen Vorschlag für heute abend:
> Meine Frau und ich wollten heute abend eh auf jeden Fall den Weg am *Schild rein oben hinter dem Pilz* fahren. Sie traut sich im Dunkel aber nicht über Wege, die sich nicht kennt (sie ist erst einmal mit Lampen gefahren). Damit sie aber mal das Fahren in der Gruppe (und euch) kennenlernen kann, könnten wir uns bei Haus Fähr treffen, gemeinsam raufgondeln und dann den Trail runter fahren. Unten würden wir 2 dann zurück über Wipperaue gen Heimat fahren.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?


 

der zum Rüdenstein runter?


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Jo, da endet der. Es ist aber nicht der "Pilz-Trail", den du vielleicht meinst sondern der weiter hinten an dem "Schild" (wie ich ja schon schrieb).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2009)

Ne is klar der Wanderweg, wo links geht rauf auf halber strecke nach Wolfstall


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> auf halber strecke nach *Wolfstall*



Das sagt mir jetzt wiederum nichts, aber wir werden es schon finden. Ist jedenfalls nichts, was irgendjemanden aus der Gruppe überfordern würde.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2009)

Biste Letzte Woche auch hochgeradelt


----------



## pommes5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Und wieder nen Namen gelernt


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Oktober 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ne is klar der Wanderweg, wo links geht rauf auf halber strecke nach Wolfstall



naja, was wir letzten Di hoch sind, das ist erst der Orth-Trail, Wolfstall kommt dann auf der anderen Seite der L427.

(da wo die Bikes an dem privaten BikePark rumlagen)


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Oktober 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ?? Wo steht denn was von 750HM? Ich bin doch dabei!




es waren 815HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir warens knapp die Hälfte und 2h war ich auch unterwegs. Das reicht mir für den normalen WP-Nightride...

sind die Aufnahmen was geworden oder liegt die Cam schon irgendwo draußen zwischen den Mülltonnen?


----------



## cycleman (28. Oktober 2009)

........bis einer weint


----------



## mikkael (28. Oktober 2009)

Boah, bin nächste Woche wieder dabei. 

Allerdings müssen wir das Tempo etwas runterschrauben. In Zeiten des Winterpokals sollte man so viel Höhenmeter nicht binnen 2 Stunden vergeuden. Auf'm Fisher ist ein Flaschenhalter vorhanden, somit kann die Lupine (nicht ich)vollgas bis 6, halbgas bis zu 9 Stunden! 

Anschliessend können wir direkt in die Arbeit fahren!


----------



## cycleman (28. Oktober 2009)

wann kommst du denn mit deinem fischer vorbei?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> In Zeiten des Winterpokals sollte man so viel Höhenmeter nicht binnen 2 Stunden vergeuden...



...sag ich doch...

Der Zeikelmän ist da noch etwas unerfahren, was Punkteschinden im WP betrifft...


----------



## cycleman (28. Oktober 2009)

ich brauch es halt hart

mal ehrlich, fühlst du dich nicht auch verdammt gut, wenn du nach einer tour völlig erschöpft und schmutzig bist und dir alle knochen und muskeln weh tun. das bike ein einziger dreckklumpen ist und dein helm ein paar neue kratzer hat???

ich jedenfalls fühle mich dann immer wie der könig der wupperberge


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, fühlst du dich nicht auch verdammt gut, wenn du nach einer tour völlig erschöpft und schmutzig bist und dir alle knochen und muskeln weh tun. das bike ein einziger dreckklumpen ist und dein helm ein paar neue kratzer hat???



...aus welchem Freerider Film kommt denn der Spruch?

Definitiv: nein!

Dreck und Erschöpfung hatte ich zu Motorrad-Zeiten genug.


----------



## mikkael (28. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, fühlst du dich nicht auch verdammt gut, wenn du nach einer tour völlig erschöpft und schmutzig bist und dir alle knochen und muskeln weh tun. das bike ein einziger dreckklumpen ist und dein helm ein paar neue kratzer hat?


So fühle ich mich sogar bevor die Runde überhaupt angefangen hat.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...aus welchem Freerider Film kommt denn der Spruch?



Der ist schon was älter. Stammt aus The Romans 2 - Hadrian's Wallride.


----------



## mikkael (28. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Der ist schon was älter. Stammt aus The Romans 2 - Hadrian's Wallride.


War ja auch Freeride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> War ja auch Freeride.



... und von Hannibal waren sogar ein paar Bilder im Hochtouren-Fred.


----------



## cycleman (28. Oktober 2009)

@mikkael: einmal die woche badetag zu haben reicht nicht. du solltest öfters die seife kreisen lassen, dann bist du nicht immer schon schmutzig bevor du los fährst


oder du machst das wie die geländewagenfahrer in london. die nehmen dreck aus der spraydose damit es aussieht als seien sie im gelände gewesen


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei mir warens knapp die Hälfte und 2h war ich auch unterwegs. Das reicht mir für den normalen WP-Nightride...
> 
> sind die Aufnahmen was geworden oder liegt die Cam schon irgendwo draußen zwischen den Mülltonnen?



Musste doch gestern noch schnell mal auf dem Kleindisplay der Cam reinspinxen:
Also, 30min Aufnahme sind auf jeden Fall im technischen Sinne da und ok. Ob man davon auch etwas verwerten kann, wird sich auf dem PC-Bildschirm zeigen. Wahrscheinlich wird es nur schwarz/weiß statt Farbe sein, naja, nachts sind halt alle Rider grau! 
Sah aber irgendwie schon lustig aus.
Mal sehen!


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...aus welchem Freerider Film kommt denn der Spruch?
> 
> Definitiv: nein!
> 
> *Dreck und Erschöpfung hatte ich zu Motorrad-Zeiten genug*.


 

Meine 80er wollte auch nie richtig ansprinngen als ich noch in der Dhüntalsperre gefahren bin
@ cycleman 
Ich brauch das auch, bis auf den Dreck, der gehört aber dazu.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein kleiner Appetitanreger für alle, die auf das Night-Ride Vid warten:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/106932/

Für den ganzenClip noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht ja schonmal gut aus!

Nur den Ton muß ich aus machen, aber das bin ich von den Vids ja gewohnt....


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2009)

Gar nicht mal so schlecht, ich hoffe doch das ist nicht alles gewesen und da kommt noch was.

@ enrgy

wieso Ton ausmachen, da kenn ich schlimmeres zb. Stefanie Heinzman, Xaver naido und Konsorten mit ihrer Heulsusenmusik


----------



## mikkael (29. Oktober 2009)

@r2d2
a. Tolles Video! 

b. Meine 50 Cents: ich persönlich würde bei den Credits -wenn möglich -auch auch das Guide erwähnen bzw würdigen. Er hat wesentlich mehr beigetragen als die Jungs von der GuitarHero.

c. Darf ich das Video in mein Blog posten?

@all, @pommes
Kann jemand mir die Tracks (bev. GPX) von letzter Woche zusenden?

VG Mikkael


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuch am Wochenende mal, wie ich aus dem Garmin ein GPX raushole. Nativ kann es das nicht. Drecks Marktführer Scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich versuch am Wochenende mal, wie ich aus dem Garmin ein GPX raushole. Nativ kann es das nicht. Drecks Marktführer Scheiß.



Hä? Wie meinen? Is doch ganz easy: Mapsource installieren, GPS per USB an Rechner stöpseln, Mapsource starten, auf Button "von Gerät empfangen" klicken, fertig!
Dann sieht man links in Mapsource die ganzen aufgezeichneten Tracks und kann die dann einzeln anwählen und in der Karte anzeigen lassen.

Das Germin brauchste dafür garnicht anzupacken. Außer einschalten natürlich


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @r2d2
> ...
> b. Meine 50 Cents: ich persönlich würde bei den Credits -wenn möglich -auch auch das Guide erwähnen bzw würdigen. Er hat wesentlich mehr beigetragen als die Jungs von der GuitarHero.
> 
> ...



ad b: korrekt, kommt auch im späteren Kinofilm, das ist aber nur der schnell hingefuschte Teaser. Music-Credits ist w/ CC-Licence

ad c: Ja, wann der Kinofilm kommt, weiß ich ncoh nicht.


----------



## cycleman (29. Oktober 2009)

WOW......das video ist echt gut geworden

da hat die camera ja doch funktioniert.

ich bin gespannt auf das vollständige vid.


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hä? Wie meinen? Is doch ganz easy: Mapsource installieren, GPS per USB an Rechner stöpseln, Mapsource starten, auf Button "von Gerät empfangen" klicken, fertig!
> Dann sieht man links in Mapsource die ganzen aufgezeichneten Tracks und kann die dann einzeln anwählen und in der Karte anzeigen lassen.
> 
> Das Germin brauchste dafür garnicht anzupacken. Außer einschalten natürlich



Ich werds schon hinkriegen. Voll auf den Kopf gefallen - was Computerzeugs angeht - bin ich ja nicht. Hatte bisher einfach kein Bock, mich damit zu beschäftigen und die Standardsoftware, die dabei ist, kann eben keine .gpx Dateien speichern.


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Video sieht echt erstaunlich aus. Freu mich auf den Rest!


----------



## mikkael (29. Oktober 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich werds schon hinkriegen. Voll auf den Kopf gefallen - was Computerzeugs angeht - bin ich ja nicht. Hatte bisher einfach kein Bock, mich damit zu beschäftigen und die Standardsoftware, die dabei ist, kann eben keine .gpx Dateien speichern.


Normalerweise könnte man, nach dem das Garmin-Gerät gemountet ist, den gespeicherten Track auch ohne Software übertragen. Oder liege ich als Mac-User komplett falsch? 

Wenn ja, diesen Post bitte ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2009)

es gibt nohc ne ganz einfach Lösung: die Tracks werden auf der Speicherkarte (wenn man das aktiviert ha) stets im gpx-Format mitgespeichert. kannst du von dort ohne das Gerät anzumachen direkt über ne Speicherkartenleser auslesen.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Oder liege ich als Mac-User komplett falsch?



Immer und überall. 

Wie beim Pezeh sitzt der größte Fehler meist vor dem Gerät.


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs doch noch nichtmal versucht, also beruhigt euch mal wieder.


----------



## cycleman (29. Oktober 2009)

am samstag fahr ich mal wieder den leide-dh.

kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2009)

Muß Arbeiten / Euronen verdienen damit ich die Weihnachtsgeschenke bezahlen kann


----------



## pommes5 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin Samstag auch nicht dabei. Wenn du los fährst, muss ich schon wieder zurück sein.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Oktober 2009)

Kann doch nur am Sa fahren, aber früher als Cycleman. Hat noch jemand Interesse? Ca. 12:00 an Wipperaue/Hassenmühle?
Bei Resonanz würde in in LMB einstellen.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2009)

Jou, dann komm ich morgen auch mal um 12 zur WA. Können ja den "Leide-DH" suchen und die Sengtrails vom vorletzten N8R rückwärts (bergab!!) fahren.


----------



## pommes5 (30. Oktober 2009)

Moni, Rolf und ich treffen uns morgen 10.30 an der WA. Mittleres Ziel ist der Fernsehturm-DH. Weg dahin noch relativ offen, Tempo gemütlich, mit Fotoapparat für Herbst-Fotos.

Zeit haben Moni und ich maximal bis 14 Uhr, dann ruft die Pflicht. Wer Lust hat soll vorbei kommen. Ich guck vor der Abfahrt nochmal hier in den Thread.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Oktober 2009)

WA= Brücke Wipperaue/Haasenmühle.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (30. Oktober 2009)

Da enrgy das so abgekürzt hatte, habe ich die Abkürzung einfach mal vorausgesetzt und übernommen


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2009)

@ cycleman

Hab mich beeilt, bin 14°° Uhr am Laden.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich starte etwas später. In Glüder komm ich auch vorbei, vielleicht sieht man sich ja....


----------



## R2-D2 (2. November 2009)

So, hier ist nun endlich das Video vom NR:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=52857#gmessage52857


----------



## cycleman (2. November 2009)

ich stell mal für dienstag eine feierabendrunde ins lmb.

sollte es regnen fahr ich natürlich nur wenn min. auch ein fahrer am start ist.


----------



## R2-D2 (3. November 2009)

Melde mich zum Start des WP krank ab.


----------



## pommes5 (3. November 2009)

Muss heute erkältungsbedingt ebenfalls passen 

@r2d2: du auch? Auch von Samstag?


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2009)

na ihr macht mir spaß!
gute besserung erstmal, wetter ist dese woche eh nicht besonders geeignet zum biken. wir halten den laden schon am laufen...




pommes5 schrieb:


> @r2d2: du auch? Auch von Samstag?



jaja, die freireiter: beim hochschieben schwitzen, dann in der kälte rumstehen und linien diskutieren und montags krank mit erkältung im bett liegen...


----------



## pommes5 (3. November 2009)

Wir waren doch "nur" Tourchen fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (3. November 2009)

@ cycleman

heute nicht, Sams. nicht aber dann

@ R2-D2 / pommes

gute besserung auch von mir, wird aber nachgeholt die fehlstunden

fahr heute abend mit dem Hund gassi 1h = 4 WP

@ All, 
was ist mit euch, man hört ja nichts mehr, noch nicht mal einen doofen Komentar.


na dann bis den
Peter


----------



## pommes5 (3. November 2009)

Wie war denn dein erster Samstag? Auf Chris' Seite sind ja leider keine Fotos


----------



## Langenfelder (3. November 2009)

Schön, hab ich mir schwerer vorgestellt mit einem DH mitzufahren.
Die Kamikazesachen wie den Wupperdrop, ein Teil des DH zum Lukasweg und den Drop am Tierheim hab ich ausgelassen. 
Die Schlüsselstelle im Leide DH, Spitzkehre, habe ich auch gefahren.
Natürlich erst nach einer Mißglücktem Versuch.
Chriss hat mir dann ein paar Tips gegeben und es hat sofort gefunzt
Steinplatte ohne Probleme und am Tierheim links an der Brücke genauso.

Werde ich mal wiederholen, kann ich auch nur Empfehlen so als Fahrtraining. DANKE nochmal an cycleman

bis dann 
Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (3. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Muss heute erkältungsbedingt ebenfalls passen
> 
> @r2d2: du auch? Auch von Samstag?



ich glaube nicht, eher vom Sonntag, da musse ich meine Kids im Schwimmbad bespaßen, ständig rein ins Becken, raus aus dem Becken, rein .... usw.


----------



## cycleman (3. November 2009)

@ peter: you are wellcome


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Die Schlüsselstelle im Leide DH, Spitzkehre, habe ich auch gefahren...



Den bin ich Sonntag auch runter. War die Spur, die ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren mal angeschaut habe, da gabs den Trail aber noch nicht.
Sprünge laß ich logischerweise aus, Rest ist ganz ok, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack zuviele Kurven. Aber das läßt sich in Falllinie ja kaum anders lösen.
Welche Spitzkehre meinst du? Unten, wo es in den Flocke-Trail mündet? Da bin ich auch erstmal geradeaus und hab gleich einen Notausgang freigelegt 

Leider ist im ganz unteren Teil der Hang schon wieder ziemlich zerschreddert, weil direkt von oben senkrecht runtergebremst wird.
Wenn das Laub auf den Bäumen nun weg ist, sieht man das wuderbar von der Straße aus, dann haben wir bald den selben Salat wie am Witwenmacher bzw. dieser Variante unten in Glüder. Bravo, sag ich nur!
Die ursprügliche Linie geht QUER zum Hang über die Wurzelspinne, da braucht es etwas mehr Fahrtechnik als blind mit gezogener HR-Bremse den Berg runter zu rutschen. Scheint aber wohl nicht so "cool" zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (3. November 2009)

Unterer Teil im Tannenwäldchen, rechtsrum,runter ( geradeaus gehts innen Wall )


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Unterer Teil im Tannenwäldchen, rechtsrum,runter ( *geradeaus gehts in nen Wall* )



Nun auch darüber hinaus...


----------



## pommes5 (4. November 2009)

Über die Wurzelspinne komme ich nicht sturzfrei - jedenfalls nicht in meinem Kopf. Stattdessen halt oben (rechts) um den Baum rum. enrgy, du meinst eher was, das von da dann direkt links runter zur Straße geht wenn ich dich richtig verstehe oder?


----------



## cycleman (4. November 2009)

ich sehe auch schon mit schrecken, dass so ein paar hirnies
wieder neue lines fahren. ich werde auf jeden fall alle zusätzlichen lines sperren, damit im unteren teil "nur" der eigentliche weg befahrbar ist.

der eigentliche weg ist durch die wurzelspinne schön schwer und das führt leider dazu das ein paar genies den hang in fallrichtung befahren.

ich versteh nicht wieso man sich diesen trail aussucht, wenn man mit seinem schwierigkeitsgrad überfordert ist


----------



## cycleman (4. November 2009)

ich hab eben mal den samstagsride ins LMB gestellt


----------



## pommes5 (5. November 2009)

Von wegen WP: Ich scheine ja schon wenig Sport zu machen im Vergleich zu euch beiden, enrgy und Langenfelder. Aber was ist denn mit Kaminfreund? Ist der aktiv im Forum? r2d2 ist ja entschuldigt weil offenbar noch kränkelnder als ich zz.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. November 2009)

ich weiß nur das es seiner Mutter nicht so gut geht


----------



## pommes5 (5. November 2009)

Oh, okay. Dann alles Gute in die Richtung und kümmere dich um wichtigere Sachen als den dusseligen WP.


----------



## cycleman (5. November 2009)

@pommes: ich bin ja nicht in deinem team, aber ich möchte dir dennoch sagen, dass wenn du vom dusseligen WP schreibst und dabei behauptest es gäbe wichtigere sachen.........dann hast du den WP nicht verstanden.

ich erklärs dir mal: 

zur teilnahme am WP wird dir alles abverlangt. ausser deiner zeit auch schwieß, blut und tränen. nur wenn du deinen körper schonungslos ausbeutest und jeden tag fährst, als wär es dein letzter, hast du es auch verdient punkte für dein team einzutragen.

kappiert!?


----------



## R2-D2 (5. November 2009)

Zu Kaminfreund:
Ich hatte ihn ja zwischendurch mal gesprochen. Ihn und seine Familie hats echt hart getroffen, ohne das jetzt hier im Frum auszubreiten. Da wird alles andere zweitrangig.
Gebt ihm die Zeit, die sich jeder von uns auch nehmen würde.

zum WP / Cycleman:
Da habe ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden. Hier noch mal die WP-AGBs zum Nachlesen:

§1: Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig und eher symbolisch und verpflichtet zu rein gar nichts.
§2: Es gelten nur Aktivitäten, die sich sonst nicht irgendwie vermeiden lassen (z.B. durch Nutzung von Auto, Fahrstuhl, E-Bike).
§3: Aktivitäten in er freien NAtur sind untersagt; nur Hometrainer oder virtuelle Trainings per Wii / PS sind erlaubt.
§4: Reale körperliche Anstrengungen sind unerwünscht.
§5: Das Gieren nach einem der vorderen Plätze gilt als verpönt und primitiv und wird an den Pranger gestellt.
§6: Das olympisch Prinzip wird zum Credo erhoben.
§7: Das Anheuern von Sub-Ridern, die für uns in China für nen Appel&Ei die LEistung erbringen, gilt als großzügige interkulturelle Geste und Entwicklungshilfe und wird mit doppelter Punktzahl gefördert.
§8: Das Unterdrucksetzen von Teamkameaden in Foren oder per PN gilt als Nötigung und wird mit Zusatzbleigewichten am Bike von je 5kg geahndet.
§9: Das bewusste Sabotieren von anderen Teams durch Hacken der Acounts, mailen falscher Treffpunkte oder verfälschen der WP-Punkte gilt als hohes Lob an die Betroffenen und Kavaliersdelikt.
§10: Das Bestreben nach einer Gleichverteilung der Punkteleistung innerhalb der Mannschaft gilt als reaktionärer-sozialistischer Gleichbehandlungswahn und defamiert die heroische Minderleitsung der Teammitglieder, die sich dem Gruppendruck erfolgreich widersetzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ihn und seine Familie hats echt hart getroffen



Mir war schon vor der Aufstellung des Teams bekannt daß er aus pers. Gründen erstmal nicht fährt und gerade deshalb hab ich ihn eingeladen mitzumachen. 
Wenn er aus dem Gröbsten raus ist, kann das hoffentlich mal wieder eine willkommene Ablenkung sein.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. November 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Zu Kaminfreund:
> §9: Das bewusste Sabotieren von anderen Teams durch Hacken der Acounts, *mailen falscher Treffpunkte* oder verfälschen der WP-Punkte gilt als hohes Lob an die Betroffenen und Kavaliersdelikt.


 

daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, sollten wir mal auprobieren.

Übrigens sind wir auf Platz 126.


----------



## pommes5 (5. November 2009)

Wird Zeit, dass wir das Banner in die Signaturen hauen 

edith sagt: Grad probiert, aber der BB Code schafft es nicht, ein Bild in eine URL einzubetten :motz: geht nur "unklickbar"

edith muss nochmal ran: nichtmal das geht

test






aha, im thread gehts, in der signatur nicht


----------



## Langenfelder (5. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass wir das Banner in die Signaturen hauen
> 
> *edith sagt: Grad probiert, aber der BB Code schafft es nicht, ein Bild in* *eine URL einzubetten :motz: geht nur "unklickbar*"


----------



## pommes5 (5. November 2009)

du bist zu schnell für mich
ich hab schon noch ein paar mal editiert


----------



## Langenfelder (5. November 2009)

Hab mich hier mal eingetragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9429. hoffe doch das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Langenfelder (6. November 2009)

Habe die Winterreifen aufgezogen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/505324.


----------



## cycleman (6. November 2009)

na dann wirst du ja eine rakete sein auf deinen bigbettys. wir werden sehen


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2009)

Die sind so weich, die werden den Winter nicht überleben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (6. November 2009)

naja hauptsache peter überlebt seine reifen


----------



## Langenfelder (6. November 2009)

hey hallo,  ihr da 

wenn die reifen so richtig schön weich sind, haben die doch einen super Grip. Danmit bin ich immer und überall erster

@ enrgy

ich weiß was ich dir zu Weihnachten schenke
einen *Malkasten* in deinen Lieblingsfarben Grau und Schwarz du pesimist.


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich weiß was ich dir zu Weihnachten schenke
> einen *Malkasten* in deinen Lieblingsfarben Grau und Schwarz du pesimist.



...wer das Schlimmste befürchtet, wird nicht enttäuscht!


PS: hab meine Fernseher, Rechner, Digicams eh alle auf b/w laufen....


----------



## cycleman (6. November 2009)

hmmm....   aufs schlimmst gefasst sein und aufs beste hoffen


----------



## pommes5 (6. November 2009)

China Böller has landed


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2009)

mit oder ohne zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. November 2009)

ohne

War interessanterweise als "Einschreiben" bei der Post hinterlegt.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Akku leer ist und jetzt erstmal ans Ladegerät muss? Es ist ja Null Anleitung dabei ...


----------



## Langenfelder (6. November 2009)

nee meiner war voll


----------



## pommes5 (6. November 2009)

also ich habs mal angehängt, ladegerät leuchtet rot, wenns am strom ist

ist das richtig? zeigt das ding irgendwie an, wenns voll ist?


----------



## Langenfelder (6. November 2009)

wenn grün dann voll


----------



## pommes5 (6. November 2009)

thx


----------



## R2-D2 (6. November 2009)

Meiner war auch funktionstüchtig,
aber laden konnte man den Akku schon.

Viel Spass damit.

@Enrgy: VErdacht bestätigt, nur die bösen Buben werden zum Zoll zitiert..


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ... nur die bösen Buben...



so böse, daß ich unser Team mal eben noch um 30 Plätze nach vorne gefahren habe...


Ist ziemlich feucht und weich im Wald...


EDIT:

wenn der DX Akku mal richtig leer wird, flackert das Teil ordentlich los. Also echter Strobo-Mode, nicht so eine lahme Frequenz wie in der 3. Schaltstufe. DAS kommt erstmal gut auf ner Abfahrt! Habsch leztens gleich mal getestet, echt krank!


----------



## Langenfelder (7. November 2009)

hey Chris, hab mich grad abgemeldet, zu freucht

bis zum nächsten mal
Peter


----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2009)

Hi,

seit geraumer Zeit lese ich voller Neid von Euren tollen Touren 
Ist nur normalerweise leider nicht meine Gegend.
Am Dienstag habe ich um die Mittagszeit einen Termin in Remscheid. Das würde ich gerne nutzen, um danach mal zu schauen, wo Ihr immer so fahrt. Habt Ihr vielleicht einen schönen GPS-Track, den Ihr mir zur Verfügung stellen würdet?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## cycleman (7. November 2009)

hehehe witzig dann werd ich heute wohl alleine ne runde drehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (7. November 2009)

@surftigresa:

ich führe einige touren, aber ich zeichne nicht auf.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hehehe witzig dann werd ich heute wohl *alleine* ne runde drehn


 

wieso hat sich noch keiner gemeldet?


----------



## cycleman (7. November 2009)

naja mal ehrlich.....guck mal raus....würdest du da biken wollen?

ich muss biken, weil samstags der einzige tag im winter ist, an dem ich im hellen fahren kann.(also so wie ich will)

aber ich habe kein problem damit alleine zu fahren.

ich kann dann neues ausprobieren oder dhs mehrfach fahren um die linie zu optimieren


----------



## Langenfelder (7. November 2009)

na dann viel Spass


----------



## githriz (7. November 2009)

Na das Wetter ist doch gerade prima. Heute morgen war es etwas feuchter.
Mittlerweile machst mir auch wieder Spass im Matsch zu wühlen.


----------



## cycleman (7. November 2009)

........und es war matschig und glatt und regnerisch und der chris hatte seine matschreifen im laden liegen und ist gerutscht

unglaublich wie schnell man wird wenn man nicht bremsen kann

es hat aber richtig spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste samstagstour bei regen.


----------



## githriz (7. November 2009)

Und, keine Mitstreiter gefunden? Leif hat doch letztens noch was von "keine Schönwetterfahrer" oder so ähnlich gemurmelt?


----------



## cycleman (7. November 2009)

leif muss aber für sein examen büffeln. der kommt erst danach wieder mit.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. November 2009)

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie du ausgesehen hasst

bestimmt nicht wie Meister Propper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (7. November 2009)

Schade, dass du allein fahren musstest. Aber bei dem Wetter ... ich muss es nicht weiter ausführen. Ist nicht meins.

Morgen solls ja besser werden. Dann kann ich auch endlich den ersten "radfahren" Eintrag im WP machen


----------



## pommes5 (7. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hä? Wie meinen? Is doch ganz easy: Mapsource installieren, GPS per USB an Rechner stöpseln, Mapsource starten, auf Button "von Gerät empfangen" klicken, fertig!
> Dann sieht man links in Mapsource die ganzen aufgezeichneten Tracks und kann die dann einzeln anwählen und in der Karte anzeigen lassen.



Hab ich jetzt probiert. Tut nicht. Mapsource sagt, es habe alles erfolgreich empfangen, ich sehe aber danach keine Strecken.


----------



## R2-D2 (7. November 2009)

Hi,

meine Erkältung bessert sich langsam, werde unter der Woche antrainieren und vielleicht nächtses WE wieder was radln können.


----------



## githriz (7. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt probiert. Tut nicht. Mapsource sagt, es habe alles erfolgreich empfangen, ich sehe aber danach keine Strecken.



Welches Garmin hast du denn?


----------



## pommes5 (8. November 2009)

etsch 605


----------



## githriz (8. November 2009)

Ich hab ja den Forerunner. Die Sport-GPS von Garmin harmonieren nicht so gut mit Mapsource.
Aber der Empfang der Daten sollte funktionieren. Hast du versucht "Tracks" zu empfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (8. November 2009)

Ja. Gespeicherte einzelne Wegpunkte empfängt er auch. Aber keine Strecken.


----------



## githriz (8. November 2009)

Eine selbst aufgenommene Strecke oder hast du sie aufs Gerät gespeichert?


----------



## pommes5 (8. November 2009)

Selbst aufgenommen. Ich habe es als "Protokoll" und "Strecke" auf dem Gerät.


----------



## githriz (8. November 2009)

Kannst du überhaupt keine Strecke empfangen oder nur eine bestimmte nicht? Bei meinem Forerunner ist es so das er ältere Strecken im Protokoll zwar anzeigt, aber die Gps Daten nicht mehr hat weil sie bereits mit neueren Strecken überschrieben sind.
Manchmal hilft bei meinem Gerät auch nur ein Reset um die Komunikation mit Mapsource wiederherzustellen.

Sporttracks funktioniert dagegen immer und bietet auch die Möglichkeit Strecken als Gpx zu speichern.


----------



## pommes5 (8. November 2009)

Ich kann keinerlei Strecken damit empfangen. Weder meine eigenen noch z.B. den von dir geschickten Burgholz Track, den ich derzeit auf dem Gerät gespeichert habe.

Wenn ich das "Training Center" Programm starte, kann ich die Tracks und Trainings sehen, aber das Ding speichert kein gpx Format.

Ist "Sporttracks" ein weiteres Programm?


----------



## pommes5 (8. November 2009)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit, am kommenden Mittwoch tagsüber zu fahren?

In Köln bricht am ölften ölften ja bekanntlich die fünfte Jahreszeit aus und da kann ich mal gar nicht drauf. Ergo nehme ich mir den Tag frei und geh biken.


----------



## githriz (8. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich kann keinerlei Strecken damit empfangen. Weder meine eigenen noch z.B. den von dir geschickten Burgholz Track, den ich derzeit auf dem Gerät gespeichert habe.
> 
> Wenn ich das "Training Center" Programm starte, kann ich die Tracks und Trainings sehen, aber das Ding speichert kein gpx Format.
> 
> Ist "Sporttracks" ein weiteres Programm?



Ja, google das Mal. Als Trainingsverwaltung ist das Programm um Längen besser als TC.
Tracks die ich auf den Forerunner geschickt habe bekomme ich da mit keinem Programm mehr raus. Deswegen die ganzen komischen Fragen meinerseits.


----------



## pommes5 (8. November 2009)

Okay werde ich mal probiern. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## cycleman (9. November 2009)

ich hab mich gestern noch mal durch den matsch gequält.

53km mit alex durch das bergische.

wir sahen aus wie schweine (und schmutzig waren wir auch noch)


----------



## cycleman (9. November 2009)

hat keiner lust mich am dienstag-abend zu begleiten?

oder, wie wärs am mittwoch-abend? da soll das wetter besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (9. November 2009)

Da ich Mittwoch tagsüber fahren will, werde ich Dienstag abend nicht fahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2009)

Mittwoch besteht eien 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich eine Runde drehe. Dienstag geht nicht.

War auch am So. bikem richtung Glüder, man war des voll mit gestiefelten Leuten.
Beritten ( Pferd und Biker) Wanderer und sonstige Gestalten.

@ pommes

dann fahr doch Abends


----------



## cycleman (9. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> War auch am So. bikem richtung Glüder, man war des voll mit gestiefelten Leuten.
> Beritten ( Pferd und Biker) Wanderer und sonstige Gestalten.



jojo....das war echt heftig, dass trotz des matschigen bodens sooooooo viele leute unterwegs waren. haben die kein zuhause?

hab eben alternativ zu morgen auch mal für mittwoch ins LMB gepostet


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2009)

Hab mich mal gelistet ist aber unter vorbehalt, 
Wettertechnisch und so


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> jojo....das war echt heftig, dass trotz des matschigen bodens sooooooo viele leute unterwegs waren. haben die kein zuhause?



War doch klar, daß es Sonntag nach dem sonnigen Morgen voll wird. Ich bin erst zur Dämmerung los und da war es schon wieder weitgehend leer.

Bin seit heute morgen kreuzlahm, kommt davon, wenn man auf nüchternen Magen Arbeiten erledigt, für welche man nicht vorgesehen ist (Staubsaugen).

Ich gehe derzeit recht windschief und bin froh, wenn ich eine schmerzfreie Ruheposition gefunden habe.
Auf Schlammwühlen hab ich derzeit überhaupt keine Lust, gestern hat mir gereicht. 

Also wenn ich wieder fahre, dann höchstens was kurzes teerhaltiges zum Rhein oder so. Aber erstmal die shaisz Schmerzen quitt werden.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Also wenn ich wieder fahre, dann höchstens was kurzes teerhaltiges zum Rhein oder so. Aber erstmal die shaisz Schmerzen quitt werden.



Dann erst einmal gute Besserung !

Wenn Du mich auf der anderen Rheinseite siehst, kannst Du mir mal zuwinken


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bin seit heute morgen kreuzlahm, kommt davon, wenn man auf nüchternen Magen Arbeiten erledigt, für welche man nicht vorgesehen ist *(Staubsaugen*).


 
würde ich unter Alternative Sportarten eintragen, du hast doch jetzt einen Muskelkater oder

Trotzdem gute Besserung und das mit der Lust kommt schon wieder von ganz allein.

*Ich halte unsere Fahne schon hoch*


----------



## R2-D2 (9. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... für welche man nicht vorgesehen ist (Staubsaugen)



What the f*** is "Staubsaugen"? Muss ja mordsgefährlich sein! Lass ich besser mal die Finger von, oder?


Naja, gute Besserung.


----------



## pommes5 (10. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ pommes
> 
> dann fahr doch Abends



Wenn ich die Wahl habe, tagsüber im Hellen oder abends im Dunkel zu fahren, steht meine Wahl fest.

Zumal Dunkel und Regen (insbesondere Nieselregen) ist jawohl Totalschrott. Da leuchtet die Lampe nur Wasser an und man sieht gar nichts. Nene, ich werd Mittwoch wohl vor Mittag mit Regenklamotten starten.

Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat: Melden bitte. Ulf?

Und gute Besserung in Richtung enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (10. November 2009)

Ja klar, lass mal durch den Matsch wühlen!
Fährst du mit dem Nox?


----------



## pommes5 (10. November 2009)

Ja. Das Ghost ist immer noch nackt.

Sagen wir um 11? Wo? Fullface und Schoner oder Schwuchtelkram? Ich wäre für ersteres. Könnten ja mal einen oder zwei Downhills raussuchen und die mehrfach fahren. Fernsehturm?


----------



## githriz (10. November 2009)

11.00 + Schoner und FF ist ok. Treffen evt. beim Chris? Ich weiss nicht wie es dir am besten passt. Dann könnten wir uns direkt mal den Paddelclub vornehmen.


----------



## pommes5 (10. November 2009)

Treffen um 11 bei Chris ok.

Den Namen Paddelclub habe ich inzwischen zwar mal gehört, aber wie der Weg aussieht habe ich dabei jetzt nicht vor Augen und ob ich den schon gefahren bin weiß ich auch nicht. *noob*


----------



## Langenfelder (11. November 2009)

@ cycleman

hab mich abgemeldet, die Arbeit, ein schönen 20 Seiten Leistungsverzeichnis wartet auf bearbeitung


----------



## cycleman (11. November 2009)

@ peter: kein problem, ich fahr auch alleine. heute scheint das wetter ja ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ...heute scheint das wetter ja ganz gut zu sein.



... wie weit die Ansprüche im Winter doch sinken können!


EDIT: Peter, fahr mal die 45min voll im WP. Das Programm rechnet immer auf die tiefere Viertelstunde runter. Also 44min werden dann als 30min gewertet.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. November 2009)

Bin halt erlich und trage auch nur die gefahrene Zeit ein.

Werd aber dann in Zukunft entweder bumeln oder mehr aufschreiben


----------



## pommes5 (11. November 2009)

Oooder einmal 30 und einmal 50 Minuten eintragen  Dann kannste dein reines Gewissen behalten 

Ulf und ich waren heute 5 Stunden unterwegs. Ca. 4 davon Fahr- oder Schiebzeit. Habs komplett eingetragen, Bike hoch schieben ist schließlich auch anstregend. Außerdem ist es unmöglich, das auseinander zu rechnen.


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Bike hoch schieben ist schließlich auch anstregend



Ein Tacho unterscheidet ja auch nicht, ob geschoben oder gefahren wird. Also passt das schon


----------



## surftigresa (11. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein Tacho unterscheidet ja auch nicht, ob geschoben oder gefahren wird. Also passt das schon


 
Dann schiebe ich ab sofort nur noch 
Das Problem ist nur, dann komme ich morgens wahrscheinlich irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf der Arbeit an. Wird schon jetzt immer später, da ich immer wieder Umwege finde.


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wird schon jetzt immer später, da ich immer wieder Umwege finde.



Hör auf, das ist doch alles nur weibliche Orientierungslosigkeit, was auch von Mario Barth in der Mediamarkt Ipod-Kauf-Werbung deutlich bewiesen wird...


----------



## willibike (11. November 2009)

Einladung

Mountainbiker Leverkusen laden ein! +

Liebe Mountainbikefreunde/innen

Das MountainbikeâJahr 2009 geht dem Ende zu, noch ein paar Wochen und das Jahr ist vorbei!
Wie im vergangen Jahr findet wieder ein Jahrestreffen statt.
der Termin steht fest,

am Freitag
den 4. Dezember 2009
um 19:00 Uhr
in der GaststÃ¤tte Ruhlach
Wimbachallee 44
51379 Leverkusen - Opladen

mit einem Beamer zeigen wir Bilder u. Videos der letzten Saison!
wer von Euch Bilder o. Videos eigener MTB-Touren besitzt, kann sie hier gerne prÃ¤sentieren!

"Sven Riedesel von Campana zeigt uns seine Bilder-Show vom ABSA EPIC-Evend in SÃ¼dafrika"

FÃ¼r das leibliche Wohl hÃ¤lt unser Wirt Speisen und GetrÃ¤nke bereit!

Zur Anmeldung: hier oder eine Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## cycleman (12. November 2009)

....UND am samstag liebe mountainbikefreunde/innen lade ich zu ner schippe matsch ein (siehe LMB).

da zeigt euch der chris von cycleman.de keine bildershow, sondern die schlammigsten trails an der wupper

und das beste: getränke und essen müsst ihr selber mitbringen, dass aber nutzt nix, weil wir auf grund von zeitmangel (wird früh dunkel) keine pausen machen können.


----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hör auf, das ist doch alles nur weibliche Orientierungslosigkeit, was auch von Mario Barth in der Mediamarkt Ipod-Kauf-Werbung deutlich bewiesen wird...


 
Siehst Du und mit dem WP habe ich endlich mal eine Aktion gefunden, in der ich meine weiblichen Stärken voll ausspielen kann


----------



## Langenfelder (12. November 2009)

Da möchte ich doch gleich die Schlammkur bei meiner Vorgesetzten beantragen.

Werde mich dann entsprechend eintragen. 

Wie ich aus gutinformierten Kreisen gehört habe , wir der Gide alle Bike`s reinigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2009)

So liebe betreute Senioritas,

die einzig wahre Liste des WP ist wieder online.
Gesamtranking ist damit ab sofort unwichtig, wir haben hier schon zu kämpfen...

Ich hoffe, ich komme am WE mal zu einer kurzen Runde.


----------



## jokomen (13. November 2009)

Hey Altmeister,

ich fühle mich diskriminiert !  Wieso taucht das legendäre Team der Trailjunkies dort nicht auf ? Habt wohl Angst, dann noch schlechter abzuschneiden, was ?


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2009)

Beschwerden bitte hier äußern oder @spooky direkt anschreiben, ich bin unschuldig!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. November 2009)

Unser Team "Kfl HCW" taucht auch nicht auf, also locker bleiben


----------



## Langenfelder (13. November 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Altmeister,
> 
> ich fühle mich diskriminiert !  Wieso taucht das legendäre Team der Trailjunkies dort nicht auf ? *Habt wohl Angst, dann noch schlechter* *abzuschneiden, was ?*


 

Hey Hallo , 
wir fahren mit Handycap, drei von fünf fahren und zwei wenig oder garnicht.

sonst wären wir viel weiter vorn und wir sind nicht so verbissen sonder sehen das locker


----------



## cycleman (13. November 2009)

ich hab eben nen team mit meiner freundin gegründet.

mal schauen wie weit wir kommen.


----------



## pommes5 (13. November 2009)

Wie heißt euer Team?


----------



## cycleman (13. November 2009)

natürlich: team cycleman.de


----------



## jokomen (13. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ....*sonst wären wir viel weiter vorn *und wir sind nicht so verbissen sonder sehen das locker



Noch son *Hättiwäri* Gabs in der Formel Eins auch mal, Kollege Helmut Berger: "Hätti ä stärkeren Motor gehabt, wäri weiter vorne gewesen.....

Seht es doch einfach mal ein, dass wir hier nix "reißen können", sondern alle nur hier ihren Spaß haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Unser Team "Kfl HCW" taucht auch nicht auf, also locker bleiben



was heißt hcw, hardy cycelt wieder?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> was heißt hcw, hardy cycelt wieder?



Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber das "w" steht glaube ich für Wellness. Mein Kurzzeitgedächnis lässt einfach altersbedingt nach 

Und ich kann Dir bestätigen, ich bin wieder unterwegs. Der Winterpokal bestimmt mein Leben


----------



## cycleman (13. November 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Und ich kann Dir bestätigen, ich bin wieder unterwegs. Der Winterpokal bestimmt mein Leben



super das nenn ich mal die richtige einstellung haben


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> super das nenn ich mal die richtige einstellung haben



Ich habe sogar meine Arbeitszeit wegen dem Winterpokal verkürzt


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar meine Arbeitszeit wegen dem Winterpokal verkürzt



Freiwillig oder unfreiwillig?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Freiwillig oder unfreiwillig?



Freiwillig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (13. November 2009)




----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2009)

@cycleman

Chris, wenn der Claus (Bagatellschaden) gleich kommt, zeig ihm doch mal den Kottentrail (Pfaffenberg) mit den Serpentinen. Er mag sowas, eng und HR-umsetzen 

Werd wohl gleich auch noch ein Ründchen drehen, evtl. trifft man sich in Glüder. 

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Chris, wenn der Claus (Bagatellschaden) gleich kommt, zeig ihm doch mal den Kottentrail (Pfaffenberg) mit den Serpentinen. Er mag sowas, eng und HR-umsetzen



Ha!, da hat einer an mich gedacht. Das ist nett! Aber ich glaube, den Trail hat der Chris mir vorenthalten. Wir sind zwar einen Serpentinentrail gefahren, der an einem Brücklein kurz vor der Wupper endet. Aber richtig eng waren die Kurven dort nicht. 
War aber eine feine Tour mit netten Leuten. Hin und wieder kannte ich mich sogar für einen Moment aus - das Allermeiste aber war Neuland.

Bis bald!
Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ha!, da hat einer an mich gedacht. Das ist nett! Aber ich glaube, den Trail hat der Chris mir vorenthalten. Wir sind zwar einen Serpentinentrail gefahren, der an einem Brücklein kurz vor der Wupper endet...



Nee, das war der vom Pilz runter. Eine Autobahn im Vergleich zum Kottentrail


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nee, das war der vom Pilz runter. Eine Autobahn im Vergleich zum Kottentrail



Stimmt, Pilztrail, davon war die Rede. Dann bin ich auf den Kottentrail sehr gespannt. Oder ist das so eine No-Go-Area, wo Du mich ins Verderben schickst?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. November 2009)

hcw, das hc steht für hardcore  abgeleitet von unserem Teamnamen für Duisburg. Jenzz, Alfaguera und ich vertreten da Kfl. W steht für Wellness


----------



## Langenfelder (14. November 2009)

Nee der ist nur von Spezis fahrbar ohne in jeder Kehr abzusteigen.
( ich gehöre nicht dazu )

War aber eine sehr nette und schöne runde, schöne Trails auf zum teil schlüpfrigem Untergrund, technisch S2 an manchen Stellen S3 aber ales fahrbar immer wieder gerne Chris

WP gabs auch noch

grüsse
Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (14. November 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> hcw, das hc steht für hardcore  abgeleitet von unserem Teamnamen für Duisburg. Jenzz, Alfaguera und ich vertreten da Kfl. W steht für Wellness


 

Also *Hardcorewellness*


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auf den Kottentrail sehr gespannt. Oder ist das so eine No-Go-Area, wo Du mich ins Verderben schickst?



Ach was, kein Thema. Ist halt max halb so breit wie am Pilz, aber das Gelände bedeutend steiler (der Trail selbst nicht).
Und nun im Winter kann man da gaaaanz weit runterschauen in den Kehren 
Wir haben schon vor 15 Jahren gesagt, das ist der einzige Trail, der irgendwie an den Lago erinnert.


----------



## dh-schneckchen (15. November 2009)

war grad  mit chris 3 std im dauerregen in den wupperbergen unterwegs und alles nur wegen dem blöden winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. November 2009)

was tut Frau nicht alles für die Liebe


----------



## R2-D2 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es aus mit einer Abendrunde mit Lichtbeigabe am Mittwoch?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. November 2009)

*Elternabend*


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> *Elternabend*




Ach sooo nennt man das heute....


bzgl Tour: 

könntmer mal wieder machen, wenns nicht regnet...

Lass uns das am Mittwoch noch besprechen, ich denke grobe Richtung 18Uhr WA und dann so Pilz-Diepental-Opladen?


----------



## R2-D2 (16. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach sooo nennt man das heute....
> 
> 
> bzgl Tour:
> ...




Habe eben geschaut, Di soll noch Sch..wetter sein, Mittwoch trockener.
18:00 Uhr WA und die Runde klingt gut. Soll's ins LMB?


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2009)

Hab den Termin reingestellt.


----------



## pommes5 (17. November 2009)

Je nach Arbeitslage würd ich mich auch gern anschließen. Kann erst morgen nachmittag sagen, obs klappt. Hier brennt der Baum  Heute wirds wohl eher nix.


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hier brennt der Baum



Jo is denn heit scho Weihnachdn?!


Mach dir keinen Streß, tun die anderen ja schon 
Heute ist eh Regen, morgen hoffentlich wenigstens von oben trocken. Do+Fr kann ich nicht.


----------



## cycleman (17. November 2009)

@ enrgy: wenn ich es schaffe bin ich um 17:59uhr da. braucht nicht zu warten, entweder ich schaffs oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (17. November 2009)

Hab grad für heute und morgen jeweils um 16:30 noch nen Termin gekriegt. Der heute dauert definitiv länger, morgen dürfte 18 Uhr damit auch nicht zu packen sein. Naja muss ich allein fahren ...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ enrgy: wenn ich es schaffe bin ich um 17:59uhr da. braucht nicht zu warten, entweder ich schaffs oder nicht.


 

@ Cycleman

jo du schaffst das.

Wie lang soll das Brett den jetzt sein, oder haste Dir schon eins besorgt?

hätte eins da ( eigentlich mehrere ) 25cm breit, ab 1 m lang bis 5 m und 5 cm dick. 

gruss 

Peter


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ enrgy: wenn ich es schaffe bin ich um 17:59uhr da. braucht nicht zu warten, entweder ich schaffs oder nicht.



Können von mir aus auch gern 30min später starten, weiß aber nicht, ob das R2D2 passt und dich das dann "retten" würde...

Zur Not anrufen, Nr. steht ja im Termin. Und länger klingeln lassen, das dauert, bis ich das Teil im Rucksack gefunden habe


----------



## cycleman (17. November 2009)

@ peter: das brett muss 1,60 lang sein.

du könntest es mir ja samstag mitbringen, sofern du mitfährst.

danke für deine mühe


----------



## R2-D2 (17. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Können von mir aus auch gern 30min später starten, weiß aber nicht, ob das R2D2 passt und dich das dann "retten" würde...
> 
> Zur Not anrufen, Nr. steht ja im Termin. Und länger klingeln lassen, das dauert, bis ich das Teil im Rucksack gefunden habe




Null Problemo, 18:30 passt mir auch gut. Welche hora würde denn Pommes5 benötigen? Rettet Dich 18:30 auch?


----------



## cycleman (17. November 2009)

hervorragend 18:30 läg mir auch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2009)

Okidoki, seniorengerecht wurde der betreute Empfang der Schlammpackung bei Dunkelheit um +30min verschoben


----------



## pommes5 (18. November 2009)

Also ich schaffs heute definitiv nicht. Mein Termin wurde sogar noch auf 17 Uhr verschoben. :kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2009)

hmm, wetter sieht nich so dolle aus, regen zieht von westen ran


----------



## cycleman (18. November 2009)

also bei mir siehts gut aus. ich werde es wohl schaffen, wenn nicht noch um 18uhr ein kunde für ne lange beratung rein kommt.


----------



## pommes5 (18. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hmm, wetter sieht nich so dolle aus, regen zieht von westen ran



Coole Seite 

Wie sieht's denn morgen abend bei euch aus?


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2009)

Morgen habsch um 5 nen Arzttermin, weiß nich wie lange das dauert. Hab erstmal kein biken geplant.


----------



## cycleman (19. November 2009)

@ enrgy: danke für die nette runde.

gibt es eine "beste"-rundenzeit für die runde?


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> gibt es eine "beste"-rundenzeit für die runde?



Meinst du das im Sinne von "wenig Minuten" oder "vielen WP-Punkten"?

Ich hab meine Datenbank grad nicht hier. Schau aber zuhause mal nach, was die geringste Zeit war, die ich da gefahren bin.
Allerdings fahre ich ja auf dem Rückweg nicht mehr zur WA, sondern über Reusrath nach hause.

Meine Akkus waren gestern komplett ausgelutscht. Bei der Tesla hat schon die Schutzschaltung angesprochen, da konnte ich zuhause nicht mal mehr eine Restspannung messen.
Und die DX fing ab Gosse auf high an zu flimmern, konnte mich noch mit low nach hause retten...die hatte dann noch 6,8V


----------



## pommes5 (19. November 2009)

Da der Kollege, mit dem ich eigentlich fahren wollte, gerade abgesagt hat, hier nochmal die Frage, ob heute abend jemand fahren will.

Ich muss auf jeden Fall raus, sonst werd ich bekloppt. Und wenn ich langweilig auf dem Hauptweg um die Sengbach gondel - ist mir *******gal. Seit letzter Woche Mittwoch nicht mehr gefahren sondern nur zu Fuß Sport gemacht - das nervt.

Heute ist mal Wetter und Zeit - wie sie'ed uss?

Könnte z.B. 18.15 an der WA sein.


----------



## cycleman (19. November 2009)

neee heut hab ich die chance auf ein lecker abendessen

hab für samstag enduro/ freeride eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> gibt es eine "beste"-rundenzeit für die runde?



So, hab wie versprochen mal meine Datenbank gequält und die wirft folgende Werte aus:

Bin genau diese Runde seit August 2006 bislang 33x gefahren, gestern nicht eingerechnet. (In Kombination mit anderen Routen komme ich auf 42 Touren, die mit dem Ophoven-Trail endeten.)

Avg. Länge: 35,3 km
Avg. Dauer: 1h 57min 35sec
Avg. Speed: 18,07 kmh
Avg. Max Speed: 44,9
Avg. Hm: 308

minimale Zeit: 1h 43min 40sec (aber nicht auf Zeit gefahren!)
max Avg Speed: 19,9 kmh
max Max Speed: 58,4kmh


Summen:
953km
8319Hm
52h 54min

12x als Nightride


Da ich eigentlich keine Touren mehr auf Zeit fahre, habe ich die für mich schaffbare Zeit auch noch nicht ausgelotet.
Ich denke aber, man kann das im Sommer bei Trockenheit noch um 10min runterschrauben. Da ich aber keinen Bock mehr auf einen Durchschnittspuls von 180 habe, überlass ich das gerne der Racefraktion.


----------



## cycleman (20. November 2009)

ok danke für die infos.

ich suche natürlich die challenge und werde mal versuchen wie schnell die runde zu fahren ist


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2009)

Dann wirste dich mit dir selbst messen müsen, hab ich früher auch so gemacht. 
Hatte ne 25km Runde von Langenfeld über Gosse-Wipperaue-HellsAngels-Nöhrenhaus-Hossenhauser Str. und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück. Beste Zeit waren 58min. Dabei aber auch einen "gesunden" Pulsdurchschnitt von 183!!!
Hab immer versucht, unter 1h zu bleiben. Die ganze Runde immer am Anschlag. Aber unter 1h war sehr selten, meist ein paar Sekunden oder 1-2min drüber. Im Winter auch schonmal 15min drüber.

Hier bei der Opladen Runde fahr ich höchstens auf dem bergab-Teil schneller.

Boar ey, was fürn Wetter, ich will aufs Rad, zefix!!


----------



## pommes5 (20. November 2009)

Da sachse wat ...

Männers, hat einer von euch ne Rückleuchtenempfehlung? Ich will was, das an Rad oder wahlweise auch Rucksack befestigt werden kann und wenn möglich mit normalen Microzellen angetrieben wird.

Ihr habt doch alle so schöne helle Rückleuchten.


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2009)

Meins ist schon 15 Jahre alt, hat 5DM gekostet und läuft mit 2 AAA Akkus.

Kommt ungefähr dem hier recht nahe.

Ist aber wohl nicht explizit fürn Rucksack.


Chris, hast du mal den Link zu deiner Taschenlampe, die du als Licht nutzt?


----------



## joscho (20. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Da sachse wat ...
> 
> Männers, hat einer von euch ne Rückleuchtenempfehlung?



*Smart Diodenrücklicht*

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5249_Diodenruecklicht-ohne-StVZO-Zulassung.html


----------



## cycleman (20. November 2009)

@ enrgy: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18858


----------



## R2-D2 (20. November 2009)

Hi Chris,

bin morgen dabei, 14:00 bei Dir.

Licht ist nicht nötig?


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2009)

Ich werde morgen mal über Wermelskirchen, Linneftrail und Schöllerhof nach Opladen fahren.
Kleidungsmäßig könnte kurze Hose und Überschuhe sinnvoll erscheinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (21. November 2009)

@ rolf: nein, sind wieder ca 17uhr am laden. wenn dann so ne notfunzel


----------



## Langenfelder (21. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal über Wermelskirchen, Linneftrail und Schöllerhof nach Opladen fahren.
> Kleidungsmäßig könnte *kurze Hose* und Überschuhe sinnvoll erscheinen


 

Nach dem Motto 
*Ich hab nichts Anzuziehen*

Hatte gestern 3/4 Hose an, Ab 4 wurde es frisch aber nicht an den Waden.


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2009)

Super Seniores, gestern und heut 66P eingefahren, das bringt uns schonmal auf die Mitte der 2. Seite der Teamwertung


----------



## Langenfelder (21. November 2009)

wir liegen echt gut im rennen Platz 157, mtblev liegt auf 154 und die kriegen wir auch noch


----------



## cycleman (21. November 2009)

wenn man für soooo einfache trails wie ihr sie fahrt soooo ewig braucht bekommt man natürlich auch ohne ende winterpokalpunkte


----------



## cycleman (23. November 2009)

wie siehst aus.....fährt jemand die woche abends mal ne runde?

vllt am donnerstag, da soll das wetter ja wieder besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (23. November 2009)

Do Abend fährt doch son Wühlschwein in LEV immer die Runden  Der Termin steht schon drin


----------



## cycleman (23. November 2009)

das mag schon sein, aber mal ehrlich: ich wollte mountainbike fahren

....ne ehrlich gesagt ist mir der treffpunkt einfach zu weit weg


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> das mag schon sein, aber mal ehrlich: ich wollte mountainbike fahren
> 
> ....ne ehrlich gesagt ist mir der treffpunkt *einfach zu weit weg*


 

und zu flach, da kann man mit nem HT fahren


----------



## pommes5 (23. November 2009)

Wenns von oben trocken ist kann man drüber nachdenken. Ist aber erst Montag und somit noch zu früh für ne Zusage. Aber ich behalte den Donnerstag mal im Auge.


----------



## jokomen (23. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und zu flach, da kann man mit nem HT fahren



Naja, 700HM auf 28 km ist nicht wirklich bergig, aber ausgesprochen spaßig. Und der Übermütige, der letzte Woche mit nem Leicht-HT mitfuhr, musste nach 2km leider mit ner 8 im HR aufgeben, scheint also nicht ganz so flach zu sein.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2009)

Vieleicht war der Fahrer zu Schwer oder das rad auf leichtbau getrimmt


----------



## pommes5 (23. November 2009)

Wieso oder? Häufig trifft doch auch beides zu ^^


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> 700HM auf 28 km



Lieber 40km mit 350Hm, dann hält auch das Hinterrad...

Jo Leutz, schaumer mal wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Zur Not gehts bei mir halt nur 1x zum Rhein und retour.


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2009)

Könnte mir einer der Herren den Zusammenhang zwischen flach, bergig und HT erklären. Ich bin gepannt.


----------



## cycleman (23. November 2009)

imho sollte man vllt nicht jede silbe auf die goldwaage legen.

macht einfach so weiter wie bisher, fahrt einfach euer bike (HT/fully),
fahrt weiter eure lieblingswege und überlasst das mountainbikenfahren UNS..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (23. November 2009)

ich kann auch Ironie und Sarkasmus


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> wie siehst aus.....fährt jemand die woche abends mal ne runde?
> 
> vllt am donnerstag, da soll das wetter ja wieder besser werden.


 

Ich warte ab, hab die Räder gerade so schön sauber.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer der Herren den Zusammenhang zwischen flach, bergig und HT erklären. Ich bin gepannt.


 
gukma du fährst ja auch deinen Panzer nicht auf Asphalt sonder im Bockigem Gelände. 

Man ( Frau auch ) kann zwar mit einem HT auch auf DH Pisten fahren macht aber nicht so richtig Spass. 

Mit einem HT fährst besser auf Waldwegen, und einem Fully wenn`s man krachen lassen will.

Das ist übrigens Artgerechte Haltung 

So nun lieber oas jetzt haste auch (in deinem Alter ) wieder was gelernt. wegduck


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Zusammenhang zwischen flach, bergig und HT ...



Egal ob flach oder bergig, dafür braucht man kein HT, da tuts auch ein stinknormales Fully


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ich warte ab, hab die Räder gerade so schön sauber.



Bei der Nässe bleibt eh nix kleben, das spült sofort alles wieder ab.
Auch die vorher evtl. zugemockte Kette ist nach der Tour ganz blank. 
Da reicht eine kurze Dusche mitm Schlauch und alles ist so sauber wie vorher - außer dem Fahrer


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei der Nässe bleibt eh nix kleben, das spült sofort alles wieder ab.
> Auch die vorher evtl. zugemockte Kette ist nach der Tour ganz blank.
> Da reicht eine kurze Dusche mitm Schlauch und alles ist so sauber wie vorher - außer dem Fahrer



Reicht da für Dich "nur" der Schlauch


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Reicht da für Dich "nur" der Schlauch


 
Ne ne ne man ( frau ) reicht ihm auch Seife und Handtuch, bei so einem ( Göttlischen ) Körper


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Reicht da für Dich "nur" der Schlauch



Er meinte den Schlauch am Kärcher.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2009)

Achso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2009)

Männers, dürfte ich um etwas Contnance bitten, meine Frau liest mit. Nachher kommt die noch auf dumme Gedanken und ich muß heut nochmal 30min Alternativ eintragen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. November 2009)

Ah, dann nehm ich das zurück. Schlauch, wie komm' ich auf Schlauch? Ich meinte natürlich Reduzierstück.


----------



## ghostmoni (24. November 2009)

​
​


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. November 2009)

ghostmoni schrieb:


>


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2009)

Wie siehts denn mit einem betreuten Seniorenausflug an die Ahr mit anschließender Einnahme von Warmgetränken aus?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, kann das Event nur empfehlen!

Es kommen so ca. 3h mit 40km und 800Hm zusammen, wenn ich die letzten beiden Events 2007 und 2008 als Massstab heranziehe.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. November 2009)

Muss ich gehnemigen lassen, entscheide ich ( damit meine ich meine mir Angetraute )
am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (26. November 2009)

Ist mir zu weit weg.

Heute wird bei mir übrigens mal wieder nix (falls ihr überhaupt fahren wollt). Bin heut abend im Zirkus


----------



## obo (26. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit einem betreuten Seniorenausflug an die Ahr mit anschließender Einnahme von Warmgetränken aus?
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, kann das Event nur empfehlen!
> 
> Es kommen so ca. 3h mit 40km und 800Hm zusammen, wenn ich die letzten beiden Events 2007 und 2008 als Massstab heranziehe.



Klingt nett, kommt auf 's Wetter an.... 
ggf Fahrgemeinschaft ?


----------



## Langenfelder (26. November 2009)

obo schrieb:


> Klingt nett, kommt auf 's Wetter an....
> ggf Fahrgemeinschaft ?


 


wenn ich fahre dann habe ich einen Platz frei, das Rad muss auch nicht zerlegt werden


----------



## obo (27. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wenn ich fahre dann habe ich einen Platz frei, das Rad muss auch nicht zerlegt werden



Schade, es hat sich gerade erledigt da ich anderweitig verplant worden bin.
Werde also nicht  mitfahren koennen.


----------



## willibike (27. November 2009)

Hallo Mountainbiker/innen

Nur noch wenige Tage dann findet das Jahrestreffen der Leverkusener Mountainbiker statt!
Bitte meldet Euch bis Mitte nächster Woche, damit ich genügend Plätze reservieren kann!

Hier noch einmal die Einladung: Einladung

Gäste sind willkommen!


PS.
29 Anmeldungen sind bei mir eingegangen! Bist Du schon dabei?


----------



## Langenfelder (28. November 2009)

obo schrieb:


> Schade, es hat sich gerade erledigt da ich anderweitig verplant worden bin.
> Werde also nicht mitfahren koennen.


 
Dito.

@ Cycleman

ich glaub du fährst bei dem Wetter allein.
Nass von unten geht so, aber von oben geht garnicht.

Gibst halt heute weniger WP Punkte.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Cycleman
> ich glaub du fährst bei dem Wetter allein.
> Nass von unten geht so, aber von oben geht garnicht.



guckst du hier: http://www.wetteronline.de/eurorad.htm

Der Schitt ist bald vorbei, 14:00 könnte von oben trocken sein.
Ich bin für 13:00 mit meinen Kumples unterwegs, wenn die nicht abspringen/wegschwimmen.

@Cycleman: L'l Sandberge klingt gut. Was willst Du dort machen? Jumps und Stunts oder zickzack hin und her fahren?
Wie lange brauchst Du bis du dort bis?

Frage, falls es mit den Kumpels nicht klappt.


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2009)

Ärr-zwoo, was ist das mit dem TR8? Ist das etwa sowas?


----------



## R2-D2 (28. November 2009)

nein, T... R....... 8:


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> nein, T... R....... 8:



 schade, dachte, was vernünftiges 

EDIT:

Wetter war ja heut mal wieder göttlich - in Bayern. Hier zum koddsn, nich ma die Minirunde zum Aldi bliebs trocken H-A-S-S!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. November 2009)

Das ist meinem Hund egal der muss trotzdem raus 2x 30 min= 4 WP Punkte

@ R2D2

da hoffe ich doch das du uns das neu mal Vorstellst


----------



## R2-D2 (28. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ R2D2
> 
> da hoffe ich doch das du uns das neu mal Vorstellst



Ja, ja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. November 2009)

War heute auf der suche nach jedem Schlamloch, was soll ich euch sagen, ICH HAB SIE ALLE GEFUNDEN http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/520517


----------



## R2-D2 (29. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> War heute auf der suche nach jedem Schlamloch, was soll ich euch sagen, ICH HAB SIE ALLE GEFUNDEN http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/520517




Bin auch eben eine Runde in die Dämmerung gefahren. Sehr erdhaltige Atmosphäre da draußen!


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

war samstag mit sven unterwegs (dem ist wetter egal)

5 downhills haben wir gerockt. 2 mal bin ich unfreiwillig abgestiegen

.....aber sehr coole tour

@R2D2 : ich würde kein trek kaufen, da das system mit der achse durch den schwingendrehpunkt zwar technisch funktioniert, aber ersatzteilmäßig dich an das system bindet. was ist wenn du mal andere (technische) wege beschreiten willst? dann brauchst du gleich nen neuen rahmen


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @R2D2 : ich würde kein trek kaufen, da das system mit der achse durch den schwingendrehpunkt zwar technisch funktioniert, aber ersatzteilmäßig dich an das system bindet. was ist wenn du mal andere (technische) wege beschreiten willst? dann brauchst du gleich nen neuen rahmen



Halten die Lager keine 8 Jahre wie bei meinem Jekyll?


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Halten die Lager keine 8 Jahre wie bei meinem Jekyll?


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

hey rolf: check mal: http://noxcycles.com/cms/index.php?...d=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168&lang=de


----------



## pommes5 (30. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hey rolf: check mal: http://noxcycles.com/cms/index.php?...d=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168&lang=de



Was für ein hässliches Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Was für ein hässliches Bike



im gegenteil, das bike sieht super aus. du ziehst das gesamtbild nach unten


----------



## pommes5 (30. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ja und da fahren auch nur luschen mit rum



Ja das ist ein sehr elitärer Club. Wir nehmen nicht jeden! Du hast deins ja verkauft und darfst dich jetzt nur noch Ex-Lusche nennen. Das hast du jetzt davon.

edit: hehe, ich war schneller beim Posten als du im Editieren, Lusche!


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2009)

Ey Nox-Lusche, heute schon Punkte gemacht?


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> edit: hehe, ich war schneller beim Posten als du im Editieren, Lusche!



hab ich was verpasst? dein betrag steht unter meinem


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

@all: wie siehts mit biken morgen abend aus?

ich stell mal ne tour ins LMB. treffpunkt 18:30 WA?


----------



## githriz (30. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? dein betrag steht unter meinem



Da ist halt dein feinsinniges Gespür für hintergründigen Humor nicht ganz unentdeckt geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (30. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ey Nox-Lusche, heute schon Punkte gemacht?



Nein, ich muss doch im IBC schre...arbeiten!

@chris: biken morgen gerne, leider sind meine Bikes bei dir und ich morgen abend beim Arzt


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2009)

morgen kann ich nicht, erst wieder ab mittwoch. aber wetter soll ja (oh wunder!!) die ganze woche trocken bleiben.


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

ok, mittwoch wär auch gut.


----------



## pommes5 (30. November 2009)

Nach bisherigem Kenntnisstand könnte ich Mittwoch ebenfalls.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. November 2009)

Hab freigabe für Mittwoch


----------



## cycleman (30. November 2009)

alles klar der termin ist im lmb. wie weihnachten...schon voller vorfreude


----------



## R2-D2 (30. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @R2D2 : ich würde kein trek kaufen, da das system mit der achse durch den schwingendrehpunkt zwar technisch funktioniert, aber ersatzteilmäßig dich an das system bindet. was ist wenn du mal andere (technische) wege beschreiten willst? dann brauchst du gleich nen neuen rahmen



Welche anderen Wege sollten das sein? Mein Eindruck von den ersten Fahrten ist sehr gut. Außerdem habe ich mich schon entschieden.

Mittwoch könnte ich auch...


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> morgen kann ich nicht, erst wieder ab mittwoch. aber wetter soll ja (oh wunder!!) die ganze woche trocken bleiben.



ähhhhm, wo wohnst Du?
Spätestens morgen ist Schluss mit trocken.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2009)

Als ich das gestern geschrieben habe, war auf Wetteronline in der Vorschau nur eine einzige Wolke mit 1 Tropfen zu sehen. Nun schaut das (wie üblich auf dem Portal) schon wieder schlechter aus. Mal abwarten, wie das morgen abend ist, ich entscheide kurzfristig ob ich mitfahre.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch in Fahr-Bereitschaft für morgen abend, wenn's trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei.

(es ist eine Drohung, ich weiß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich will ja nicht Petzen, aber Ihr solltet das doch auch Wissen das es so ein Fred gibt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6602244#post6602244


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Als ich das gestern geschrieben habe, war auf Wetteronline in der Vorschau nur eine einzige Wolke mit 1 Tropfen zu sehen. Nun schaut das (wie üblich auf dem Portal) schon wieder schlechter aus. Mal abwarten, wie das morgen abend ist, ich entscheide kurzfristig ob ich mitfahre.




So, der Regen ist durch, die nächsten Schauer sind erst noch in Nancy, das reicht, jetzt bleibt es trocken: http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1. Also, bis 18:30 an WA. Wenn Volker kommt, gratuliere ich persönlich!


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Dezember 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So, der Regen ist durch, http://


 
*GENAU *


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wenn Volker kommt, gratuliere ich persönlich!



Wie, watt, keine Jeschenke für den Teamleader? 

Vielleicht sollte ich bloß die Glückwünsche entgegen nehmen und wieder heimradeln, sind auch schon 2 Punkte.
Meine "verpassten" Points fahrt ihr dann zusätzlich ein, also macht jeder noch ne Stunde länger!

Komm grad aus Köln, und auf dem Weg hier hin sah es nicht gut aus bzgl. Regen. Aber der Radar schafft Klarheit, von oben trocken, dafür von unten ordentlich nass und "sommerliche" 5°C => echtes WP-Wetter!!


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2009)

Da hamwa ja die richtige Regenlücke erwischt, als ich die Karre grad im Hof abgespritzt hab, fings schon an zu tröpfeln.
Meine Fre$$e, war das wieder ein Siff unterwegs. Und dann teilweise sogar trockene Trails und raschelndes Laub (Walliser Verbinder). Schöner Trail, wieder was gelernt, und das mitten im Revier.

Das "bei Mondschein ganz ohne Licht fahren" hat was, oder?


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da hamwa ja die richtige Regenlücke erwischt, als ich die Karre grad im Hof abgespritzt hab, fings schon an zu tröpfeln.
> Meine Fre$$e, war das wieder ein Siff unterwegs. Und dann teilweise sogar trockene Trails und raschelndes Laub (Walliser Verbinder). Schöner Trail, wieder was gelernt, und das mitten im Revier.
> 
> Das "bei Mondschein ganz ohne Licht fahren" hat was, oder?


 

Jo das war ne nette Tour, hab mein Rad einfach in die Garage gestellt, ich will es gar nicht sehen Samstag ist ja Waschtag. 


Die ganze Sache sollte man wiederholen


----------



## pommes5 (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein (noch nicht wieder fertig aufgebautes) Tourenrad stand noch bei Chris, am Nox gabs Technikprobleme mit der Kassette. So war bei mir gestern wieder nur Laufen angesagt :kotz:

r2d2 wird mich was die WP-Punkte angeht wohl bald überholen.


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Dezember 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> r2d2 wird mich was die WP-Punkte angeht wohl bald überholen.



Ja, ich roll das Feld von hinten auf, erst Du, dann Enrgy, dann Langenfelder........


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Dezember 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich roll das Feld von hinten auf, erst Du, dann Enrgy, dann Langenfelder........


 

Ha Ha Ha, die frittierte Kartoffelstange magste ja noch kriegen, beim
 E- on wirds schwer und mich, dem Langen aus Feld kriegste nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (3. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ha Ha Ha, die frittierte Kartoffelstange magste ja noch kriegen, beim
> E- on wirds schwer und mich, dem Langen aus Feld kriegste nie



Wenn ich wollte......!!!



dann könnte ich heute schon mal die 30 min aufschreiben, die ich den ganzen Dreck vom Rad geputzt habe


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Dezember 2009)

Was musste auch kurz vor schluss rechts ins frisch gepflügte Feld abbiegen


----------



## pommes5 (4. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer

ich kann morgen leider nicht so lange, als dass es für die Runde mit Chris reichen würde (muss 15 Uhr zurück sein).

Falls noch jemand was früher fahren will, kann er sich ja mal melden.


----------



## cycleman (4. Dezember 2009)

abgesehen von pommes, kommt samstag wer mit?


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Dezember 2009)

ohne mich, bau Nachmittag einen Ikeaschrank auf.
(ohne Bauanleitung )


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Was musste auch kurz vor schluss rechts ins frisch gepflügte Feld abbiegen



Ja, das war echt der Hit. 500m vor dem Ziel die volle Mazschladung.

@Chris: Nein, ich war gestern mir schon eine Stunde der Tour Dauerregen bei 4°C abholen, das reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (7. Dezember 2009)

Fährt heut abend jemand?


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Dezember 2009)

Ne Morgen oder Mittwoch, wenn`s Wetter mitspielt


----------



## pommes5 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ach **** ey. Alleine im Dunkel is aber auch Arsch. Rest der Woche sagt mein Wetterbericht Regen. Aggro!


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Alleine im Dunkel is aber auch Arsch



Alles für das Team!


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen abend aus?

Mein Vorschlag:

Treffpunkt Lidl Leichlingen am Kreisverkehr (Opladener Str.)
18:30 Uhr
Tourenvorschlag (eher CC-lastig):
Wietsche-Diepental-Oberwietsche-Wersbach-Witzhelden- Waliser-Wittwen-Glüder-Balkhausen-Fähr-St.Heribert-Leichlingen
ca. 30km / 400 HM

Edit: HAbe eben den Wetterbericht für morgen gesehen. Das muss ma wohl morgen im letzen Augenblick entscheiden.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nach meinem Tiefflug gestern erstmal raus. Neue VR-Felge ist bestellt, weiß aber nicht genau, wann die kommt. Und Einspeichen mit der Leftynabe ist auch nicht mit links zu machen.


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ....Und Einspeichen mit der Leftynabe ist auch nicht mit links zu machen.



wieso, da kommt man doch von der einen Seite gut dran, selbst wenn die Nabe noch eingespannt ist! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen abend aus?
> 
> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Würde mich sehr reizen, entscheide das aber auch abhängig vom Wetter. Ich kann aber erst ab 16:30 Uhr wieder ins Forum schauen. Eben in Opladen wars im Wald richtig tief lehmig, ich hoffe an der Wupper ist es besser.

Gruß Manni


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Alles für das Team!



Allein im Dunkel find ich etwas Leichtsinnig muss ich sagen. Oder man fährt nur WAB, worauf ich aber auch kein Bock habe.

@rolf: Egal was das Wetter sagt ich werde wohl passen müssen. Arbeit morgen früh ab 0100.

Aber es gibt auch gute Neuigkeiten: Mein Ghost (Tourenrad) fährt wieder. Hab gestern abend die letzten Einstellarbeiten gemacht.


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2009)

wenn`s Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.

@ enrgy

was *du* hast nen Sittich gemach, glaub ich nicht, gabs Zeugen, Beweise. Ne kaputte Felge gilt nicht.
Hoffe doch das es nicht so Schmerzhaft war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (8. Dezember 2009)

Habe den Termin ins LMB eingetragen. 
REgen sollte bald aufhören (hoffe ich).


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> gabs Zeugen



so ca. 18...

Das ist wie folgt passiert:

ein schneller Trail (ähnlich dem Anfang vom Ophoven-Trail beim Sportplatz), Martin @supasini vorneweg, ich hatte so 10m Abstand. Dann kam eine Spitzkehre, die er durch seine Ortskenntnisse schnell rumgerutscht ist, ich hing jedoch auf dem großen Blatt und mußte erst wieder voll Fahrt aufnehmen, von hinten kam ja auch schon Uwe @handlampe mit dem Tross im Schlepptau.
Ich beschleunige also voll, Martin war aber schon nicht mehr zu sehen. Der Trail verlief noch einige Meter relativ gerade, bis ich plötzlich genau auf eine Senke zufahre, in der ein ca. 30cm Baumstamm liegt. Der Weg machte da einen Schlenker nach rechts drumherum (auch als Senke) und geht danach in einem Linksbogen weg.
Um den Aufprall in die Baumsenke zu vermeiden, habe ich irgendwie nach rechts gesteuert. Dabei wurde ich dann in der Senke ausgehoben und da der Weg nach links weiterging, bin ich geradeaus auf einen Baum zugeflogen, aber dann doch kurv davor mit der Birne voraus im Boden gelandet. Dabei muß mir der Helm vorne auf die Nasenwurzel gedrückt haben, die Brille runter über die Nase gefräst. Daher auch die 3 oder 4 offenen Wunden auf der Nase, aber es war zum Glück nur oberflächlich die Haut abgeschält.
Durch die Prellung vom Helm habe ich jetzt 2 Veilchen, gequollene Backen etc. Das willst du nicht wirklich sehen....
Rad hat soweit nix abbekommen, Lampen leuchteten noch, Tacho noch dran, leider aber die Felge mittelkrumm. Ich konnte zwar noch zum Auto rollen (ging fast nur bergab) aber richten ist da imho nicht mehr.

Die ganze Geschichte hatte mehrere Ursachen, die da ungünstig zusammen kamen:
1.) ich kannte den Trail nicht bzw. diese Senke. Daher sucht man mit den Augen mehr den direkten Vordergrund ab, als daß man in die Ferne schaut.
2.) meinem Vordermann konnte ich geschwindigkeitsmäßig vertrauen, also was er schnell fährt, da kann ich eigentlich auch mithalten (bei unserem cycleman wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig, der springt ja auch mal gerne).
Da er aber plötzlich nicht mehr zu sehen war, konnte da ja eigentlich nix wildes an Kehren etc. kommen. Hätte ich noch gesehen, wie er da einen Bogen fährt, wäre ich gewarnt gewesen. Aber so...
3.) Von hinten "schoben" auch schon die nächsten, die man natürlich nicht vorbei lassen will und deshalb richtig Gas gibt. 
4.) Durch die Dunkelheit war der Wegverlauf trotz beider Lampen nicht so weit erkennbar, daß mir die Senke aufgefallen wäre. Und mit ca. 35kmh war ich eben zu schnell um aus dem Stehgreif beide Hindernisse (Baumsenke und Linksknick danach) zu meistern.

Alleine wäre mir das sicher nicht passiert, ich bin schon genug auch unbekannte Trails im dunkeln gefahren. Da habe ich nie so ein hohes Tempo wie in diesem Fall. 
Außer man kennt den Trail (Ophoven), aber auch da muß man ja auf unbeleuchtete Hundegänger gefaßt sein.
Auch wenn man sich am Vordermann orientieren kann, ist das auf unbekannten Strecken sehr hilfreich.

So, nun warte ich mal wann bike components die Felge UND einen vorderes Schutzblech liefert....

Wenn mich der Rappel packt schraub ich evtl. mein HT zusammen und dreh mal bei Trockenheit eine Rheinrunde, aber ins Gelände will ich damit nicht mehr unbedingt.

Ich hoffe bis Ende nächster Woche ist das erledigt.


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall mal. Und auf dass es mit deinem Bike schnell wieder wird


----------



## R2-D2 (8. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die ganze Geschichte hatte mehrere Ursachen, die da ungünstig zusammen kamen:



5. War das Hirn schon gedanklich beim Glühwein...



Wer den Schaden hat,...


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> so ca. 18...
> 
> Durch die Prellung vom Helm habe ich jetzt 2 Veilchen, gequollene *Backen* etc. Das willst du nicht wirklich sehen....


 

Ne nicht wirklich, trotzdem gute besserung

ich fahr dann für diech die WP Punkte ein


----------



## cycleman (8. Dezember 2009)

ich kann heut nicht

greetz @ all


----------



## cycleman (8. Dezember 2009)

also bei punkt 2 fühle ich mich ja schon ein bisschen gekränkt


----------



## R2-D2 (8. Dezember 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> also bei punkt 2 fühle ich mich ja schon ein bisschen getränkt



Ja, bei dem Wetter der letzten Tage kann man sich auch nur ertränken! 

Aber heut abend wird's trocken bleiben.


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2009)

Na toll und ich muss schlafen weil ich um Mitternacht zurück gen Köln muss. :kotz:

Ebenso übrigens Mi. auf Do. 

Naja dafür kann ich morgen dann tagsüber vielleicht ein bißchen fahren. Falls es dann nicht wieder schifft wie aus Eimern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> also bei punkt 2 fühle ich mich ja schon ein bisschen getränkt



Ich sehe das ganz nüchtern. Wenn man dir auf einem der gebauten Trails mit eingebauten Sprüngen als Unwissender-Nichtspringer blind hinterher heizt, kann das böse enden.
Du fegst da mit einem solchen Tempo die Spuren ab, springst dementprechend auch hier und dort - wer das nicht beherrscht (so wie ich zB.), ist dann erstmal in einer unbequemem Situation.

Da mein Vordermann am Sonntag zwar auch technisch gut drauf ist, aber kein "Springinsfeld", dachte ich, ich könnte dem Umstand vertrauen, daß wenn er schon außer Sichtweite ist, dementsprechend keine gröberen Schwierigkeinten auf dem Trailstück zu erwarten sind.
Hätte ich ihn noch gesehen oder wäre es noch heller gewesen, wäre mir dieses Loch wohl früher aufgefallen. 
Aber hätt´ meine Oma Eier, wär´s mein Opa, is nu mal so gelaufen und da will ich auch nicht weiter rumweinen...

Zurück zur Tagesordnung und Punkte einfahren!


----------



## cycleman (8. Dezember 2009)

@ rolf: wenn du einen rechtschreibfehler findest, darfst auch du ihn behalten


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2009)

Aber wieso überhaupt gekränkt? Es war doch eigentlich ein Kompliment an deine Fahrtechnik.


----------



## cycleman (8. Dezember 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Aber wieso überhaupt gekränkt? Es war doch eigentlich ein Kompliment an deine Fahrtechnik.



hä? (von welchem planeten kommst du denn?)  

es wäre doch viel netter wenn er geschrieben hätte, dass man mir blind hinterher fahren kann. (hat er aber nicht)


----------



## R2-D2 (8. Dezember 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ rolf: wenn du einen rechtschreibfehler findest, darfst auch du ihn behalten



Habe ich gemacht und direkt in den nächsten Post eingearbeitet, gut, nee? Da kann ihn sich ein anderer mal ausleihen oder so.


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> hä? (von welchem planeten kommst du denn?)
> 
> es wäre doch viel netter wenn er geschrieben hätte, dass man mir blind hinterher fahren kann. (hat er aber nicht)



Er hat geschrieben, dass _er_ das nicht kann, weil _er_ nicht so gut fährt wie _du_.

Soweit jedenfalls mein Verständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben, dass _er_ das nicht kann, weil _er_ nicht so gut fährt wie _du_.
> 
> Soweit jedenfalls mein Verständnis.




Genau so war das gemeint...


----------



## Manni (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab unverhofft früher frei und werde jetzt schonmal meine Matschpackung holen, solange es noch von oben trocken ist.

Viel Spaß heute Abend,

Manni


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2009)

so Rolf nur wir zwei

Hoch lebe das Team


----------



## pommes5 (9. Dezember 2009)

@Rolf: Ohne meine "ich muss müde werden, damit ich schlafen kann" Lauferei gestern hättste mich jetzt überholt.

So kann ich heute nach Feierabend (in ca. 7 Stunden) hoffentlich den Vorsprung wieder vergrößern anstatt einen Rückstand aufholen zu müssen


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey Dom. must du nicht Arbeiten 
2 Uhr nachts

´wegduck


----------



## pommes5 (9. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbH9CCzrDGY&feature=related"]YouTube- Deichkind - Arbeit nervt[/ame] (bis zum Refrain aushalten lohnt sich )


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Dezember 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @Rolf: Ohne meine "ich muss müde werden, damit ich schlafen kann" Lauferei gestern hättste mich jetzt überholt.
> 
> So kann ich heute nach Feierabend (in ca. 7 Stunden) hoffentlich den Vorsprung wieder vergrößern anstatt einen Rückstand aufholen zu müssen



Ich *hatte *Dich überholt und Du *musstest *den Rückstand aufholen (wenn auch nur für eine 1/2 Stunde)


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Dezember 2009)

Nach eine kleine Information zur Tour gestern:

Obwohl der Ausschreibende "funktionstaugliche Beleuchtung" vorgeschrieben hatte, war da doch glatt einer auf nem Stumpi unterwegs, an dessen DX nach 20 min. die rote Reservelampe leuchtete!

Was soll ich sagen, fast nur im Dimm-Modus und nur auf den Trails bergab mit voller Leistung hielt das Ding trotzdem noch die 2 1/2 Stunden aus, Respekt, das nenne ich "Notlaufeigenschaft"!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2009)

Die DX gibt es jetzt auch in "Einzelteilen", also Akku, Lampenkopf, Kabel etc. zu kaufen.
Hier ist der shop zu finden.
Weiterer Vorteil: Die Lieferzeiten sind im Rahmen des Erträglichen, allerdings werden beim Zoll dann natürlich auch die Versandkosten eingerechnet.


----------



## pommes5 (9. Dezember 2009)

http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...ngen/Durch-Wupper-geschwommen_aid_792202.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (9. Dezember 2009)

Und die Räder liegen noch da

als Rolf und ich da vorbeigefahren sind, war der Spuk schon vorbei, schade.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2009)

"starker Regen, Dunkelheit und knietiefer Matsch" ... also ganz normale WP-Bedingungen 

Waren bestimmt welche von den Hüpfburg-Kiddies oben beim Leide. Klar daß die sich schon 10m außerhalb des Geländes verloren vorkommen...


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Dezember 2009)

Hüpfburg-kidies mit 15 / 16. Na da hab ich aber schon andere Dinge im Kopf gehabt

So ich fahr jetzt ne Runde mit dem Rad = 3 WP


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Und die Räder liegen noch da
> 
> als Rolf und ich da vorbeigefahren sind, war der Spuk schon vorbei, schade.



und ich dachte zuerst, die meinten uns: als 15 und 16-jährige gehen wir doch bestimmt noch durch, oder?


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute habt Ihr das gelesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6628490#post6628490

ist ja ungeheuerlich wie der Willi das Team dastellt, hat aber das eine oder andere Team vergessen.

Die Trailjunjkies, oder DIE POWER MÄDELS oder , oder oder
dann sieht unsere Platzierung ja ganz gut aus

Warscheinlich haben die sogar Ihre Weihnachtsfeirer als Radtour mitgerechnet.


----------



## jokomen (10. Dezember 2009)

Da gehören wir wohl nicht mehr zu den Bikefreunden, schnieff 

Aber alle richtigen Biker fahren ja auch durch tiefen Matsch...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Aber alle richtigen Biker fahren ja auch durch tiefen Matsch...



...knietief, bei Dunkelheit und Regen!!


----------



## jokomen (10. Dezember 2009)

wenn`s sein muss, sogar auch ohne Licht


----------



## arnos (10. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hey Leute habt Ihr das gelesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6628490#post6628490
> 
> ist ja ungeheuerlich wie der Willi das Team dastellt, hat aber das eine oder andere Team vergessen.
> 
> ...



wir neusser werden auch immer gerne übersehen
Lg arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (10. Dezember 2009)

arnos schrieb:


> wir neusser werden auch immer gerne übersehen
> Lg arno


 

das ist ja auch die andere Rheinseite


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Da gehören wir wohl nicht mehr zu den Bikefreunden, schnieff


 
Das würde mir zu denken geben


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> wenn`s sein muss, sogar auch ohne Licht



...bis die Feuerwehr kommt!


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Dezember 2009)

Schönen Advent euch zusammen

Anhang anzeigen X-mas Planning.pdf


----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2009)

So Männers, mein Schäkill ist wieder fit. Ich noch nicht ganz, aber man fährt ja auch nicht mit der Nase.
Felge umgespeicht und irgendwie zentriert, mit Pappschablone und Geduld und Spucke.
Morgen abend fahr ich dann noch ne Runde, heute habe ich keinen Bock mehr.

Hoffentlich frierts bald, dann hat der Siff erstmal ein Ende...


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich überlege, vielleicht am Do bei Jokomen eine Runde mitzufahren. Wer von Euch, der mich fahrend kennt, hat Erfahrungen mit dessen Tempo-Ansage "langsam" und kann einschätzen, ob es was für mich ist?

@Jokomen: Dich kann ich schlecht direkt fragen, weil Du mich ja nicht einschätzen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2009)

war schonmal bei´ner Samstour dabei, nix dolles.
Waldweg, Forstautobahn und so´nen Schwarzes Band mit weissen Strichen drauf gabs zu genüge, Tempo für dich genau richtig und auch die Hm passen auch

Spass macht`s beim Chris und sogar beim Volker ( wegduck), ausprobieren und berichten


----------



## jokomen (14. Dezember 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @Jokomen: Dich kann ich schlecht direkt fragen, weil Du mich ja nicht einschätzen kannst.



Zitat: "Die Strecke und Geschwindigkeit wird vor Ort anhand der Gruppenzusammenstellung von mir entschieden. Die Genußfahrer/innen werden dabei auch berücksichtigt! Nix für blutige Anfänger/innen, aber genau richtig für sportliche Wiedereinsteiger und Fortgeschrittene. "

Ist genau so, wie es da steht. Die/der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo. Also, wenn Du Durschschnitt so ab 10km/h schaffst, dabei nicht vom Bock fällst, sollte das kein Problem sein. Mehr als zweistellige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten werden eh nicht gefahren.  Immer so zwischen 350HM und 700HM und 25-30km Also keine Angst, ich werd es schon passend machen.

@Langenfelder 
Einmal dabei gewesen, heißt nicht, alle Strecken vom jokomen zu kennen.  Mit starker Rippenprellung hatte der Guide halt keinen Bock auf andauernede Geländeerschütterungen, da sind dann schon mal mehr weiße Streifen zu sehen. Die Feierabendrunde kann auch mal sehr traillastig und anstrengend (für die meisten) werden mit max 3 % Asphalt.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> ... mit max 3 % Asphalt.



...das sind dann die 100m vom Parkplatz bis in den Wald...


----------



## jokomen (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

mit dem Rechnen klappt es wohl bei Dir ja auch nicht mehr.  Hauptsache Du kannst aber wieder fahren, der Rest wird schon wieder 

Da fehlen ja auch noch die 100m vom Wald wieder zurück, 6 X 16.66m die Straße kreuzen und noch die zwei 300m asphaltierten Feldwege ohne die weißen Streifen.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Zitat:
> @Langenfelder
> Einmal dabei gewesen, heißt nicht, alle Strecken vom jokomen zu kennen.


 

ist das ne Einladung 

dann werd ich mal bei dir aufschlagen. ( nicht mit dem Schädel )

Peter


----------



## pommes5 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand morgen tagsüber Zeit und Lust zu fahren? Hab die Woche Urlaub und morgen "frei" fürs Biken


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mit dem Rechnen klappt es wohl bei Dir ja auch nicht mehr.



Meine Aussage sollte rein qualitativen Charakter haben...




Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...nicht mit dem Schädel...



Das ist mir vorbehalten...



@Feierabendcrew der betreuten Senoritas:

Wie siehts denn aus, ist Donnerstag die Mocke gefroren? Sollen wir nen Altherrenausflug machen und den Joko mal so richtig einbremsen?


----------



## jokomen (14. Dezember 2009)

Sehr gerne, brauche noch ein wenig Grundlagen 

Hoffentlich fallt ihr aber nicht alle gleichzeitig vom Bock.  Ich kann jeweils nur einen wiederbeleben.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> ... Bock...



Bei uns heißt das Rollator...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich kann jeweils nur einen wiederbeleben.




Eene, meene, Kerschekeere, Rippsche, Dippsche - wegg. (Saarländischer Auszählreim).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (14. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ist das ne Einladung
> 
> dann werd ich mal bei dir aufschlagen. ( nicht mit dem Schädel )
> 
> Peter


 
Na das geht ja schon wieder gut los mit euch beiden
Vielleicht schaff ich es ja Donnerstag auch mal wieder zumal der Jürgen dann sicher die schönsten Trails aus dem Hut schüttelt ums dem Peter zu zeigen


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich kann jeweils nur einen wiederbeleben.


 

Mud zu Mundbeatmung, ne da bleib ich lieber liegen


Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist mir vorbehalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja Ja Ja Ja Ja ich bring mein kleines Schwarzes mit, ist auch noch schmutzig

Hey Ofi ist das ne Drohung das du kommst grins



ANGEMELDET


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann plan ich das mal auch so ein. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid...


----------



## ofi (14. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hey Ofi ist das ne Drohung das du kommst grins
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEMELDET


 
Genau

Nee, ist nur grad immer ne riesen Überwindung nach Leverkusen zu fahren da ich Anfahrt und Abfahrt mit dem Bike machen muss weils Auto noch tod ist. War jetzt auch schon länger nicht mehr dabei aber halt nur aus dem Grund! Die Touren machen schon ziemlich Spass, hattest dir halt den falschen Tag ausgesucht, da das so ziemlich die einzige "trailarme" Tour war. Ansonsten wars immer  mit dem Jürgen

Aber bei euch wollt ich auch irgendwann mal dazu kommen, danach vergebe ich dann Punkte ;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> Aber bei euch wollt ich auch irgendwann mal dazu kommen, danach vergebe ich dann Punkte ;-)


bist gern eingheladen, aber auch die anderen mitleser dürfen gern kommen



Enrgy schrieb:


> Ok, dann plan ich das mal auch so ein. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes *Leid*...


 

Wieso geteiltes Leid, ich denk der R2 kommt auch dann ist das dritteln und nicht die Hälfte


Wir machen ja sonst auch immer halbe / halbe, du 40 ich 60%


----------



## pommes5 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr die Woche nicht abends weil ich tagsüber Zeit hab


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Dezember 2009)

@: Pommes: Sorry, würde ich auch lieber als nachts durch den Kühlschrank, aber mir fehlt die Zeit tagsüber!

@Jokomen: Ich komm dann mal am Do vorbei und lass mich von Deiner Geduld überzeugen. Aber ich freue mich auf die Region, weil ich in Glöbusch aufgewachsen bin und da schon laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange nicht mehr in der Gegend war.


(@ Langenfelder & Enrgy: jetzt haben wir ja fast den Do-NightRide subversiv unterwandert, oder)


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> war schonmal bei´ner Samstour dabei, nix dolles.
> Waldweg, Forstautobahn und so´nen Schwarzes Band mit weissen Strichen drauf gabs zu genüge, Tempo für dich genau richtig und auch die Hm passen auch



Wenn man die normalen Touren des Herrn jokomen kennt, kann man die Aussage nur als üble Verleumdung werten.  Aber der Grund wurde ja schon angegeben.


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Dezember 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Zitat:
> @Langenfelder
> Mit starker Rippenprellung hatte der Guide halt keinen Bock auf andauernede Geländeerschütterungen,


 
das war im Sommer, und wenn man den Ruf eine guten Guides hat, sind die Erwartungen halt hoch.
Zweite Chance, wobei man im Dunkeln nicht dei besten Trail´s rocken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (15. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Zweite Chance, wobei man im Dunkeln nicht dei besten Trail´s rocken kann



Ja, ja, das sehe ich immer wieder, dass man sich als *Anfänger* so täuschen kann.


----------



## cycleman (15. Dezember 2009)

donnerstag abend?......lasst mich kurz überlegen...JAPP

treffpunkt 18:30 WA Brücke?


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

Nee Chris, die Senioren lassen sich diesmal fremdbetreuen


----------



## cycleman (15. Dezember 2009)

achsooooo


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Dezember 2009)

Chris du darfs aber trotzdem mitkommen


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Urlaubs-Pommes

Und, wie waren die Trails heute? Schon ordentlich gefroren? Bleibt das Rad endlich sauber? 

Wobei - meins ist noch dreckig seit dem Crash. Auch egal, wird der Mist eben abgemeißelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (16. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wobei - meins ist noch dreckig seit dem Crash. Auch egal, wird der Mist eben abgemeißelt



Blos nicht, ist doch ein guter Rahmenschutz. Abledern passiert doch jetzt in der Jahreszeit häufiger....


----------



## pommes5 (16. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ Urlaubs-Pommes
> 
> Und, wie waren die Trails heute? Schon ordentlich gefroren? Bleibt das Rad endlich sauber?



Weitestgehend. Einige Schlammlöcher gabs noch, aber das war schon gestern eher die Ausnahme. Bis morgen abend sollte alles knochenhart sein schätz ich. Zwischen WA und Haus Fähr den Hauptweg sollte man bald meiden, da bildet sich schon langsam aber sicher die Eisschicht, die den Weg auch letztes Jahr imho unpassierbar gemacht hat. Waren gestern nur ein paar angefrorene Meter, aber das geht jetzt schnell.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Dezember 2009)

Konnte heute morgen eine Eisrunde drehen: Alles ist schön knackig und knusprig gefrohren. 

Nach 2h / 24km war das Rad noch fast sauber, also keine Schlammschlacht mehr!


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz,

sorry wegen meines Ausfalls vorhin. Ich bin dann über Edelrath beim Gerfer vorbei bis runter zur LAndstrasse und dann durch Schlebusch zum Friedhof.


Irgendeiner sagte doch "Vielleicht ist der Seilzug eingefrohren?" Ich dachte, dass war ein Gag, aber...
mittlerweile glaube ich das auch: Noch bis zum Auto ging nichts. Rad eingeladen, Heim gefahren, ausgeladen und noch mal probiert, und siehe da: alles wieder ok!

Meine Frage an Euch: HAtte das schon mal jemand und weiß er vielleicht, was man dagegen machen kann? bzw. woran genau das liegt?


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Rolf,

das kann bei Minusgraden schonmal vorkommen. Wasser findet seinen Weg, so dicht sind die Enden der Schaltzüge nicht, vor allem unten.

Was aber auch sein kann, daß die Klinken im Schalthebel festgehen (Fett verhärtet). Dann greifen die nicht mehr und man kann den Hebel frei durchdrücken, ohne daß der Zug bewegt wird. 

Noch lustiger wirds bei Schneematsch, dann sammelt sich das Zeug gerne in den Zwischenräumen der Kassette und die Kette springt permanent über.

Die Züge kann man mal aushängen und evtl. dünnes Öl (Caramba) reinsprühen.



PS: das Knarzen an meiner Möhre sind die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes. Hoffe, ich krieg die wieder fest im Rahmen. Evtl muß ich die mit Loctite einkleben.


----------



## jokomen (18. Dezember 2009)

Genau, da wo Öl ist, kann kein Wasser sein. Der Winter ist leider etwas wartungsintensiver.



Enrgy schrieb:


> das Knarzen an meiner Möhre sind die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes.



Und ich habe schon gedacht, dass das deine Knochen sind.  Ist ja dann doch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Jokomen du warst immer vorne und der @ Enrgy immer hinten, so laut war das knarzen nun auch nicht


----------



## pommes5 (18. Dezember 2009)

Heute vielleicht jemand kurzentschlossen? Will gegen 12 starten. Gucke gegen halb 12 nochmal rein.


----------



## cycleman (18. Dezember 2009)

ich verleg meine züge immer mit durchgehender außenhülle, das vermindert die chance auf einfrieren.

bin gestern abend mit thomas ne runde gefahren und da ist nix eingefroren.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2009)

Mir sind auch schon durchgehende Züge eingefroren. Gerade wenn der Zug zum vorderen Umwerfer unterm Tretlager den Bogen macht, kommt da gerne mal Wasser rein, da die Öffnung dann nach oben zeigt.

Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit den alten, leider nicht mher erhältlichen Gore Zügen gemacht.
Ich hab die 98 ans Principia geschraubt, bin damit 4 Jahre lang gefahren und die Teile fluppen heut noch wie neu.
Die NAchfolger hatten Probleme mit der Beschichtung, die sich auflösen konnte und somit den Zug blockierte. Ich hab die auch dran gehabt, waren definitiv nicht so haltbar wie die "Originalware".
Nun gibt es ja wieder welche, aber der Preis von 45 oder 50Eu ist imho jenseits von Gut und Böse. 98 hab ich noch 48DM für den Satz bezahlt!

Ich habe mir letztes Frühjahr ne Rolle Shimano Aussenzug gekauft und da kommen dann einfach normale Züge rein. Ist auf Dauer die günstigste Lösung. Nicht lange dem teuren Zeug hinterher weinen, lieber alle 1 - 1,5 Jahre (oder nach Bedarf) runter mit dem Mist, wenns nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (18. Dezember 2009)

ich nehm die shimano außenhülle sp41. die ist innengeschmiert


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mir sind auch schon durchgehende Züge eingefroren. Gerade wenn der Zug zum vorderen Umwerfer unterm Tretlager den Bogen macht, kommt da gerne mal Wasser rein, da die Öffnung dann nach oben zeigt.



Genau so sie die bei meinem Stumpi verlegt, kann also daran gelegen haben, trotz der durchgehenden Züge. Habe die mal heute eingefettet.

Mal sehen, ob's hilft.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist der Zug für die Trac- Controle eingefroren, egal 150 mm Federweg reichen auch Berauf.

Hab grade meine Runde mit dem Hund gedreht. Meine Tochter auf´em Schlitten Rad davor und ab die Post. Nach ner halben Stunde biste so Platt als würdet Ihr den von Fähr zum Pilz Radeln, aber der direkte Weg. 

Der Gripp ist mit der grossen Betty hintern und dem fetten Albert Vorne sehr gut. Es geht auch ohne Spikes

so bis die Tage
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

Mannomann, was für ein Wetter 
Gestern und heute hätten getauscht gehört, aber so...
Gut 20cm haben wir hier schon, vorhin um 4 war mal ne kleine Pause im Dauerschneefall, aber nun geht das munter weiter. 
Immerhin seit 8 Uhr heute morgen. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann es zuletzt so lange am Stück hier geschneit hat.
An Biken ist nicht zu denken, schon ein Fußmarsch ist in dem tiefen Zeugs recht anstrengend. Und die Schaltung dürfte nach 2km ein einziger Klumpen sein. Schade, Schneerides machen schon Spaß, aber hier geht nix. 
Leider wird der Kram auch in den nächsten Tagen wieder schmelzen und dann haben wir erstmal die Suppe über die noch darunter gefrorenen Wege laufen.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> . Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann es zuletzt so *lange am Stück hier geschneit hat.*
> An Biken ist nicht zu denken, schon ein Fußmarsch ist in dem tiefen Zeugs recht anstrengend. Und die Schaltung dürfte nach 2km ein einziger Klumpen sein. Schade, Schneerides machen schon Spaß, aber hier geht nix.
> Leider wird der Kram auch in den nächsten Tagen wieder schmelzen und dann haben wir erstmal die Suppe über die noch darunter gefrorenen Wege laufen.


 

Doch das muss 1976 oder 78 gewesen sein, hatten danach *drei Tage Schulfrei.* 

Mit dem Biken haste recht, so´nen Schiett hab frei und Zeit und kann nicht fahren. 
Wollte doch noch ein paar WP Punkte für`s Team einfahren.

naja dann halt nur die Hunderunde


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Doch das muss 1976 oder 78 gewesen sein, hatten danach *drei Tage Schulfrei.*
> 
> Mit dem Biken haste recht, so´nen Schiett hab frei und Zeit und kann nicht fahren.
> Wollte doch noch ein paar WP Punkte für`s Team einfahren.
> ...




Ja, im letzten Jahrtausend war das öfter der Fall. Da gabs sogar noch mehr Schnee. Aber in den letzten 10 oder 15 Jahren nicht mehr.

Aber warte mal, morgen oder übermorgen fällt das Zeug zusammen bzw. dann kann man auch drauf fahren.


----------



## hama687 (20. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mannomann, was für ein Wetter
> Gestern und heute hätten getauscht gehört, aber so...
> Gut 20cm haben wir hier schon, vorhin um 4 war mal ne kleine Pause im Dauerschneefall, aber nun geht das munter weiter.
> Immerhin seit 8 Uhr heute morgen. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann es zuletzt so lange am Stück hier geschneit hat.
> ...



Also ich kann deine Meinung nur halb teilen, was die nächsten Tage angeht stimmt es wohl, ABER, es ist eine riesen Gaudie, ich hab alles angezoggen an Protektoren die ich gefunden habe, Ski Brille an, Licht und los ging, 4,6 km durch frischen Schnee am Rhein 10 mal aufs Mowl gelegt, aber das war einfach nur der Hit und ich glaub eine Marathon Distanz ist genauso anstrenegdn wie 4,6km durch 20 cm Schnee


----------



## jokomen (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ja, 
daran merkt man , dass die Weisen langsam alt werden  Fahren ging super! Grip wie Sau bei niedrigen Reifendruckverhältnisse. Kein Mal gerutscht, keine Stürze! Gestern über 4 Stunden bei Minus 12 Grad warm gefahren und heute bei Minus 7 noch mal ne geile Schneelandschaft über 18km erlebt. Man(n) muss nur wollen.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr heute mittag mal ne Runde, wenn ich hier mit dem DIYS-Wochenende fertig bin. 
Wir waren gestern abend mit Kumpels von Burscheid bis zur Rausmühle gewandert ("3-Mühlen-Tour"), war echt ein Erlebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (21. Dezember 2009)

ich bin samstag im schnee dh gefahren. den talsperren-dh, den treppen-dh vom pfaffenberg, den leide-dh und 2x paddelclub-dh. hatte super grip, nur so schnell wie sonst bin ich nicht geworden. am sonntag bin ich teilweise den sepentinen-dh vom pilz runter mit dem schlitten gefahren. das hat teilweise heftig gescheppert, vorallem die stufen am anfang.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute mittag mal ne Runde, wenn ich hier mit dem DIYS-Wochenende fertig bin...




Der Peter hat Urlaub, ich mach heut schneefrei, du hast auch Zeit - sollen wir nicht zusammen fahren?


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Dezember 2009)

Urlaub mach ich schon, aber nicht richtig. STUBENDIENST, meine Frau ist Krank und die Tochter hat Schneefrei


----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2009)

Na gut, dann mach Stubendienst. 

Wegen der N.-Tour am 30.12.: Uhrzeit steht ja noch nicht fest. Aber werden wir noch früh genug erfahren.


----------



## pommes5 (21. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> N.-Tour am 30.12.



?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal im IG-Thread "Gemeinsame Tour" nach. HAb da nen Link gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (21. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Peter hat Urlaub, ich mach heut schneefrei, du hast auch Zeit - sollen wir nicht zusammen fahren?



Sorry Volker,

habe ich zu spät gelesen und weil ich auch nicht wußte, wie lange ich hier im Hause basteln musste, wäre mir ein fester Termin nicht recht gewesen. Ich bin dann um kurz vor 3 los in die Leichlinger Sandberge und habe am KappelerWweg noch Manni getroffen, so sind wir dann zusammen zurück gefahren.

Es war sau-anstrengend, aber verrückt-witzig
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/534839


----------



## pommes5 (22. Dezember 2009)




----------



## surftigresa (22. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mir sind auch schon durchgehende Züge eingefroren. Gerade wenn der Zug zum vorderen Umwerfer unterm Tretlager den Bogen macht, kommt da gerne mal Wasser rein, da die Öffnung dann nach oben zeigt.


 
Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mit meinem Problem nicht alleine dastehe. Den Tip mit dem Öl werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Gut, dass es Euch Haudegen mit jahrelanger Erfahrung gibt 

Ich habe mich jetzt drei Tage auf dem mittleren Ritzel durch den Schnee gekämpft und kann fast zusehen, wie meine Oberschenkel immer dicker werden. So kann das nicht weitergehen .

Aber heute ist es ja auch leider schon wieder über Null und alles taut


----------



## willibike (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Dezember 2009)

....... in einer Zeit vor unserer Zeit war ich mal dabei !

Ich hoffe das mich hier der ein oder andere noch kennt oder von mir gehört hat........

Nach ein paar Volltreffern die das Leben so mit sich bringt sage ich jetzt ....
Ich bin wieder da !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erst mal Frohe Weihnachten !

Wie ich lese habt ihr den Winterpokal eingeläutet und macht dem schlechten Wetter den Gar aus. Ich war gestern im Keller und hab mal nach meinen Rädern geschaut. Sie sind noch da und haben mich mit Pedalklappern begrüsst.

Bis die Tage 

Mark


----------



## Enrgy (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mark,

schön, daß du wieder mitmachen kannst!

Trotz aller Umstände ein besinnlichens Weihnachten!


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja schon das du dich meldest, hast uns gefehlt. 
Die anderen von denen man sooooo lang nichts gehört hat natürlich auch.

Ich wünsche allen, ein schönes, besinnliches und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.
Last euch reichlich beschenken und denkt an die, denen es nicht so gut geht wie euch.

Wir sehen uns 

LG
Peter


 Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## pommes5 (25. Dezember 2009)

Moin Mädels

frohes Vollfressen und so, ne.

Nach den Feiertagen sollte man mal wieder fahren. Vielleicht auch Team-mäßig mal zusammen? Sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen. Die nächsten paar Tage bin ich leider radlos. 

Und natürlich welcome back Kaminfreund. Wenn wir es zu viert schon auf Platz 131 schaffen, dann bin ich sehr gespannt, wie es zu fünft bald aussieht.

So, weiter vollfressen, gell  cya


----------



## pommes5 (29. Dezember 2009)

Mit der seit gestern einschleichenden Erkältung beschließe ich dann wohl das Bike-Jahr 2009. Glaube nicht, dass ich dieses Jahr nochmal fahre.

Unterm Strich 2009: 110 mal gefahren, zusammen ca. 287 Stunden Fahrzeit. Daneben hin und wieder Lauferei und sonstiger Sportkrams. Trotzdem 10 Kilo zugenommen übers Jahr. Das erklär mir mal einer. :kotz:


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung & guten Rutsch!

Hast Du oder Dein Rad 10kg zugenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Bike nur 3-4 

So, Arbeit fertig, gute Nacht.


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit, ihr Verrückten!

Möchte mich auch mal wieder melden und euch allen einen guten Rutsch wünschen. War in letzer Zeit mehr passiver Mitleser.
Ich war seit dem Sommer mit einigen nicht so erfreulichen Dingen beschäftigt. Daher freu ich mich, demnächst mal wieder eine Runde mit euch zu fahren.

Machts gut

Jürgen


----------



## pommes5 (31. Dezember 2009)

Gerne  Guten Rutsch alle Mann.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Dezember 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


Leute lachen
Böller krachen
Schlager dröhnen
Tiere stöhnen
bunte Lichter in der Luft
Raketenlärm - und schon verpufft.
Rack und Zack und Knall und Bumm!
Und das alte Jahr ist um!


Ein neues Jahr rückt uns entgegen;
es bringe euch viel Glück und Segen,
erfülle euch die Wünsche all`
ob noch so groß sei ihre Zahl.
Die Zukunft müßt`, hätt ich zu walten,
sich euch auf`s freundlichste gestallten.

Drum wünsch ich euch und euren Familien
einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

LG

Peter


----------



## Enrgy (31. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> 
> Leute



Bist du in Neuseeland, daß du jetzt schon Neujahr hast?
Nun wird mir klar, warum du gestern nicht mit in N. warst....


In diesem Sinne: guten Rutsch Senoritas!

By the way:
Wie wäre es Samstag oder Sonntag mit einer Teamtour? Wetter soll sich ja zum WE wieder etwas beruhigen.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Dezember 2009)

hab mich vertippt

Teamtour ist vorgemerkt


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
am Samstag & Sonntag geht's leider nicht.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## pommes5 (31. Dezember 2009)

Muss sehn wie meine Erkältung bis dahin aussieht. Lust und Zeit hab ich aber.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts denn morgen hiermit aus?

- seniorengerechtes Ausschlafen möglich (außer man hat Hund, Kind oder im worst case beides )
- nur 50km Anfahrt, sollten in rund 40min zu schaffen sein 
- schönes Gelände 
- definitiv KEIN Uphill am Schluß zum Auto 

Licht würde ich allerdings schon mitnehmen, auch wenn durch den leichten Schneefall die Dunkelheit nicht ganz so extrem wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. Januar 2010)

muss ich noch abklären, Wetter und so, trag mich dann morgen ein, so bis 11


----------



## pommes5 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin fürs Wochenende leider noch raus.


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,
habe von der Heimleitung eben Ausgang bekommen und fahre jetzt eine Sponti-Runde ab ca. 11:30 Uhr.

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auf dem Sprung ins 7GB. Hätteste mal früher bei der Heimleitung anklopfen müssen....
viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## pommes5 (2. Januar 2010)

Dann sind meine Tage als Dritter wohl erstmal gezählt. Mehr als ne Stunde Indoor-Quatsch war nicht drin.


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem Sprung ins 7GB. Hätteste mal früher bei der Heimleitung anklopfen müssen....
> viel Spaß im Schnee!



nee, das geht gar nicht, ist ja heute Geburtstag meiner Ältesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (2. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Dann sind meine Tage als Dritter wohl erstmal gezählt. Mehr als ne Stunde Indoor-Quatsch war nicht drin.



ich lass dich mal da als Dritter.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2010)

Na das gibt ja mal richtig helle Nightrides diese Woche bei dem Schnee!


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2010)

An die Herrn vom Team " Betreutes fahren für Senioren"

so wir sind jetzt auf platz 105, wenn wir noch éin bisschen mehr in die 
Hufe kommen, dann könnten wir sogar unter den Top 100 landen.
Das währe nicht schlecht für das erste mal.
Wenn die Truppe um Willibike weiterhin so schwächelt dann kriegen wir die auch noch.

in diesem sinn, ride on
Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...Truppe um Willibike...



Du sollst nicht immer in das böse IBC-Ranking schauen!  Hier spielt die Musik, unser nächster Gegner ist Tomburg II...


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht immer in das böse IBC-Ranking schauen!  Hier spielt die Musik, unser nächster Gegner ist Tomburg II...



quatsch, da kenne ich doch (fast) keinen. Ich habe nur 2 Teams im Auge:
mtblev (99)
und
speiseeis (104)

Das Schöne ist: Die sind in unserer Liga und ich kenne die. Der Rest ist mir schnurz-piep-egal.

Trotzdem, zurück zum Thema: Night-Rides
Ich bin ja ob meines technischen KO's etwas gehemmt, was Temperaturen unter null mit dem Stumpi angeht. Das R8 hatte sich das bisher nicht geleistet, ist aber wesentlich langsamer zu bewegen.
Weshlab ich also bei Touren diese Woche nur bei langsamen Tempo zusagen würde. Dienstag sollte nicht so wild sein, oder?

Wie sieht es denn mal mit ner Runde mit Pommes5 und Chris aus?


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Schnee, der ja im Laufe der nächsten Tage auch plattgetrampelt und dadurch glatter wird, ist schnellfahren eh nicht angesagt. Außerdem zählt im WP die Zeit, nicht die Geschwindigkeit.

Biste mit den Speiseeisern schon gefahren? Die kommen doch alle aus dem Süden, oder?


----------



## pommes5 (4. Januar 2010)

@r2d2: Bin die ganze Woche auf Seminar. Ich kann noch nciht wirklich sagen, wie lange das jeweils geht und wann ich dann in Solingen abfahrbereit wäre. Die gute Nachricht ist aber, dass die Erkältung besser wird. Notfalls halte ich mich mit Laufen über Wasser. 

Mein Ghost zickt bei Kälte übrigens auch rum. Genauer gesagt die Mavic Crossride Hinterradnabe. Es hat den Anschein, dass der Freilauf bei Kälte zunehmend schwerer geht und dann bei schnellem Leerlauf nicht mehr mitkommt. Das rattert und röhrt, dass es nicht mehr so die wahre Freude ist. So lange man tritt ist alles okay, aber bergab ists schon merkwürdig, wenn die ganze Kiste unter einem vibriert wie sonstwas.

Das Problem ist kurzzeitig behoben, sobald man die Kette einmal wieder strammzieht (Kurbelumdrehung), fängt aber dann nach wenigen Sekunden wieder an.

Chris hat sich den Freilauf angesehen und für "ok" befunden, es dürfte also an der Kälte liegen.


----------



## pommes5 (4. Januar 2010)

Schulung geht bis _jetzt_. D.h. unmöglich vor 19 Uhr abfahrbereit in Ohligs diese Woche.


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
also morgen kann ich doch nicht. Zudem habe ich heute schon so im Büro gefrohren, da ist mir jeder Spaß an Frostbeulen-Touren vergangen.

Zählt ein warmes Bad auch beim WP?

@Enrgy: die Speisis kenne ich z.T. vom Treffen im Schwarzwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also morgen kann ich doch nicht. Zudem habe ich heute schon so im Büro gefrohren, da ist mir jeder Spaß an Frostbeulen-Touren vergangen.
> 
> Zählt ein warmes Bad auch beim WP?
> ...


 

Nein Lt. Regelwerk bekommst du keine punkte für ein warmes Bad, es sei den, das du dich darin sportlich bewegst ( du nicht jemand anderes ), Brustschwimmen kann auch schön sein.

Schwarzwald wo treibst du dich den wähend deiner Arbeitszeit rum

an den Rest vom Team ( sind ja nicht mehr so viel ) ich würd gern diese Woche noch fahren.

Mittwoch 18°° Uhr Wipperaue, ein paar Forstwege unsicher machen? oder hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9660


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich heute schon so im Büro gefrohren, da ist mir jeder Spaß an Frostbeulen-Touren vergangen...



Hmm, ging mir vorhin ähnlich. 
Noch mit dem festen Vorsatz wenigstens einer flachen Rhein-Tour nach Hause gefahren, dort aber erstmal Heizung an und dann....dem verschärften Schwerkraftfeld am Sofa nicht entkommen. Schon der Gedanke an 20min Tourvorbereitung (zig Schichten kalte Klamotten anziehen die so leicht übereinander rutschen wie ein Klettverschluß, Heißgetränk vorbereiten, in die Schuhe + Überschuhe quälen, Kappe, Helm, Brille, Handschuhe, Licht ans Rad montieren, Rad ausm Keller schleppen - das dauert! :kotz: ) haben bei mir keine rechte Lust mehr auf ne 90min Tour bei -4°C aufkommen lassen.

Peter, auf das Joko-Gekringel hab ich derzeit wenig Bock. Lieber was, wo man sich etwas weniger auf dem Rad verbiegen muß.
Geht Mi auch 18.30? Komme erst um 5 aus DUS los, da wird mir das zu knapp bis 6!


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Januar 2010)

So, nach dem ich sogar eine Wärmflasche bemühen musste, werde ich jetzt wieder mutiger.
Mi 18:30 hört sich gut an, aber ich will nicht nachher geschwitzt in ein Perma-Frost-PKW steigen.
Warum treffen wir uns erst da?
Alternative: Leichlingen am Lidl oder direkt am KapellerWeg und fahren somit mehr Strecke gemeinsam.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2010)

Mir ist alles recht, nur auf`s Rad muss ich, sonst werd ich kierre.
Bei dem Wetter kann ich sowieso nicht auf`s Dach.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> auf`s Rad muss ich, sonst werd ich kirre.



Willkommen im Club


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2010)

Mittwoch 18.30 Lidl in Leichlingen, Forstautobahn, tempo Langsam ( Seniorengerecht mit wenig HM ) stell ichmal ins LMB vieleich kommt noch einer mit


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18.30 Lidl in Leichlingen, Forstautobahn, tempo Langsam ( Seniorengerecht mit wenig HM ) stell ichmal ins LMB vieleich kommt noch einer mit




Freu' mich schon. Wenn einer früher da ist, kann er sich ja drinnen beim Lidl warmhalten .


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Januar 2010)

Diese Runde?


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2010)

ja so in der Richtung.

den Glüder DH würd ich auslassen, der ist im unteren Teil bestimmt spiegelglatt.
Da war ich Silverster, komplett überflutet, jetzt bestimmt gefroren. Können ja den Fehrsehturm DH als alternative nehmen. oder den Orthtrail zum Rüden, es gibt so viele möglichkeiten da kann ich mich nie so richtig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2010)

Bääh, W-Verbinder? Der lohnt ja nicht wirklich die Straßenetappe quer durch Witzhelden zum Sportplatz. Dann eher schnell über "In der Meie" runter zum Klärwerk und dann weiter bis Jlüüder.
Ab Fähr würde ich dann eh über Wipperaue und Gosse heimzuckeln.


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Januar 2010)

War eine Tour, die ich fertig gespeichert hatte, Waliser können wir uns sparen.

Oder wir fahren die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Oder wir fahren die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn?



dann brauch ich nicht zum lidl fahren 

lass mal so wie es ist. wird eh glatt genug, vor allem auf den nebestraßen oder teilgeräumten radwegen. spiegelblank an vielen stellen.

warum aber der geteerte feldweg von voigtslaach zur rheindorferstr. komplett geräumt ist, entzieht sich meiner vorstellungskraft. hauptsache in der stadt, wo viele leute wohnen, bleibt es noch wochenlang glatt. 
ebenso kam mir gerade der streuwagen in voller aktion in der 100m-sackgasse beim kutschen-küttelwesch entgegen. was soll das bitte??? haben die ne lobby beim bauhof? aber hauptsache das dreckskaff kann sich schuldenfrei schimpfen


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dann brauch ich nicht zum lidl fahren



Stimmt,

also, lassen wir uns morgen überraschen.


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

hab mich auch mal für Morgen eingetragen. Das wird dieses Jahr meine Premiere im Schnee. Bitte immer schön langsam. Den Lidl kenn ich nicht, aber ist wohl nicht zu übersehen, Leichlingen ist ja schließlich nicht Paris, London oder Langenfeld oder so...

Freu mich schon. Bis morgen.

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Januar 2010)

Jürgen fährt mit, nach so langer Zeit mal wieder ein anderes Gesicht und doch einer der üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (6. Januar 2010)

Super Jürgen!

Tempo wird gewiß gemächlich sein, denn ich bin ja dabei! 

Habe schon alle Akuus geladen und die Skiklamotten auf der Wärmplatte zum Vorheizen.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2010)

Jürgen gehört auf eigenen Wunsch nicht zum WP-Team. Aber sind wir mal gnädig und lassen den Pommes5 die Punkte eintragen, die der gute Juppi heut abend einfährt...

Mein Umwerfer vorne ist übrigens gestern abend auch eingefroren, trotz vorheriger Flutung mit Caramba. Bin dann das meiste aufm mittleren Blatt gefahren. Zum Glück ging das hintere Schaltwerk noch normal.


----------



## jokomen (6. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mein Umwerfer vorne ist übrigens gestern abend auch eingefroren, trotz vorheriger Flutung mit Caramba. Bin dann das meiste aufm mittleren Blatt gefahren. Zum Glück ging das hintere Schaltwerk noch normal.



Probiert es doch mal mit Ballistol. Das Zeug hat sich u.a. schon mehrfach bei Expeditionen an den Polen bewährt. Ich habe damit schon sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Bei mir ist da noch nix eingefroren.


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Januar 2010)

ich hab mein Rad seit November nicht mehr gewaschen
wo keine Feuchtigkeit ist kann auch nichts einfrieren. ( ich rede vom Bergamont )

freu mich auf den 1. neidreid 2010


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Januar 2010)

So, der Akku für meine Sigma Mirage ist gerade aufgeladen. Hoffentlich hält der so lange. Ist auch mein erster Neidreit für 2010 und 2009.
Für den Notfall hab ich noch meine Lauflampe mit.
Dafür hab ich aber kein Rücklicht

Bis nachher


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> freu mich auf den 1. neidreid 2010




Ach nää, wat sin mer all kribbelisch!

Uns wird bestimmt das Grinsen im Gesicht gefrieren. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So, der Akku für meine Sigma Mirage ist gerade aufgeladen. Hoffentlich hält der so lange...



An Licht sollte es heute nicht mageln (3 DX + 1 Tesla), und bei dem Schnee reicht eigentlich schon die halbe Kraft bei den LED Leuchten. Wir können zum Spaß wieder ein Stück ganz ohne Licht fahren, wie letztens mit Chris oben beim Leide...




Langenfelder schrieb:


> freu mich auf den 1. neidreid 2010



Freu mich auf den ersten Nightride seit gestern....


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2010)

Ja das war eine schöne Runde gestern, kalt, stellenweise glatt und kein anderer Beiker auser uns.

War mir wie immer ein vergnügen mit dem  Seniorenteam.
Waren aber nicht vollständig jedoch mit Gastfahrer der sich wacker geschlagen hat.

Incl. An und Abreise ( natürlich mit dem Rad ) waren es bei mir 3 Std.
lt. Tacho 42 Km und lächerliche 400 Hm, bei minus 4° Grad und geschlossener Schneedecke.

so nun schön an die Arbeit

Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Januar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Probiert es doch mal mit Ballistol. Das Zeug hat sich u.a. schon mehrfach bei Expeditionen an den Polen bewährt.



Ich konnte mir zwar nicht gut vorstellen, welche Expeditionen man mit dem Zeug an einem Polen machen soll, bin aber doch mal schnell zum freundlichen NRA-Ballermann-Dealer gefahren und hab mir ne kleine Dosis geholt und man R8 verwendet. Da gab es gestern bei -6°C keine Probleme. Am Srumpi wir es sich zeigen müssen.

Wenn's nicht hilft, ist ja auch nicht schlimm: Nach deren Homepage kann man damit ja ALLES machen, dann nutze ich es vielleicht als
- Salatdressing
- WLAN-Kabel-Schmierung
- Sekundenkleber
- erotisches Massageöl
- Cerosin-Ersatz

mal sehen


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ja das war eine schöne Runde gestern, kalt, stellenweise glatt und kein anderer Beiker auser uns.



Ja, war echt schön gestern. Bin noch mit den ersten Schneeflocken zuhause angekommen. 
Den J zu begleiten war nicht die schlechteste Idee, denn seine Laterne hat es nicht mal bis zur Stadtgrenze geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (7. Januar 2010)

Da iser nu hin, der dritte Platz  Saubere Leistung Männer.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ... denn seine Laterne hat es nicht mal bis zur Stadtgrenze geschafft...




...begrabt mich in der Biegung des Flusses...


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...begrabt mich in der Biegung des Flusses...



...denn es ist kein Platz für uns zwei in dieser Stadt!



Was machen denn die mtblev? Jetzt wird schon Spazierengehen bei denen olympisch?
 mattin 
03.01.2010       
Alternative Sportarten: (Sonnenspaziergang)       60 min (01:00 h)


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Januar 2010)

Jungens, Carbon ist endlich out:

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-50375-3.html


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit Männer,

hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern. Der Zustand meiner Lampe hat sich dem meiner Beine angepasst. Auch habe ich schnell gemerkt, wie schnell sich Tempo langsam in schnell verändern kann.

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Was machen denn die mtblev?



That´s Winterpokal! 

Denk dir einfach die mind. 200 Punkte vom Mark dazu, dann stimmt das wieder


----------



## cycleman (7. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues ersma.

Leider konnte ich euch gestern abend nicht (auf den keks gehn) bei der gemütlichen schneerunde unterstützen.

ich möchte euch aber einladen mit mir am samstag, bei allerbestem wetter die wupper-berge unter die stollen zu nehmen.

steht schon im LMB.

neben wunderschön verschneiter wäldern (die wohl leider wegen schneesturm nicht in ihrer vollen pracht zu bewundern sind) gibt es auch bestens präparierte mtb-pisten (unter min. 20cm schneedecke) die darauf warten von uns in augenschein genommen zu werden. 

bodenproben dürfen genommen werden


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2010)

ist vorgemerkt


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

Kann ich nicht, hab nachträgliches Weihnachtsessen 

Evtl. fahr ich, wenns paßt, ne Solo-Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, hab *nachträgliches* *Weihnachtsessen*
> 
> Evtl. fahr ich, wenns paßt, ne Solo-Runde.


 
Samstag Mittag?


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Samstag Mittag?



Brunch...


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Januar 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> Frohes Neues ersma.
> ich möchte euch aber einladen mit mir am samstag, bei allerbestem wetter die wupper-berge unter die stollen zu nehmen.
> 
> steht schon im LMB.



Ich kann noch nicht zusagen (aber auch noch nicht absagen  ), wenn ich aber zeitlich könnte, würde ich nicht zu Dir mit dem Auto hoch fahren. Wäre also eher ein Treffen irgendwo an de Wupper möglich. ICh frag Dich dann aber noch rechzeitig.


----------



## pommes5 (8. Januar 2010)

Also bei den Wetteraussichten - im Radio fiel gar das Wort "Blizzard" - fürs Wochenende werde ich wohl eher aufs Rad verzichten. Mir sind Eis und Schnee auf dem Bike eh nicht geheuer. In dem Maße, wie es für morgen angesagt ist, halte ich es für mich persönlich schlicht und einfach für gefährlich.

Wandert jemand mit nach La Palma aus?


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ...In dem Maße, wie es für morgen angesagt ist, halte ich es für mich persönlich schlicht und einfach für gefährlich...




Du klingst wie meine Mutter....

Was soll denn passieren? Ausrutschen auf Eis, Sturz im Schnee? Hatten wir vorgestern schon, kein Problem. ERfrieren? Dagegen hilft warm einpacken. Schlittenfahren ist auch nicht weniger gefährlich....


----------



## cycleman (8. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schlittenfahren ist auch nicht weniger gefährlich....



ohhhhhhjaaaaa

hab nen traktorschlauch gefunden........

@rolf: klar komm ich runter nach WA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (8. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ...denn es ist kein Platz für uns zwei in dieser Stadt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Bikefreunde, bin auch verwundert über den Eintrag!

Aber ich sage Euch wenn "mattin" Spazierengehen schreibt bedeutet das Laufen im mittlerem Tempo!!!
(zur Rettung der Ehre von mtblev.de)

In diesem Sinne..
Happy New Year und eine Super MTB-Jahr 2010


----------



## cycleman (8. Januar 2010)

willibike schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,



wie kommst du darauf, dass mein bike und ich freunde sind???


----------



## pommes5 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch eher vermuten, dass dein Bike dich hasst 

Wie macht sich eigentlich die Boxxer?


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher vermuten, dass dein Bike dich hasst
> 
> Wie macht sich eigentlich die Boxxer?


 

konnte er bestimmt noch nicht Testen


----------



## cycleman (9. Januar 2010)

ich bin mit der boxxer bisher nur 1mal am 19.dez gefahren.

da wars minus 16° und das gabelöl war wie teer.

das war mehr wie ne sehr hoch bauende starrgabel

vllt fahr ich heute nochmal mit der boxxer, vllt aber auch mit dem anderen bike.

richtig freeride/dh wirds wohl im dem schnee nicht werden.


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Januar 2010)

War eben mit dem Hund ne Runde, der Schnee ist schön griffig, nur die Schneewehen sind echt Übel, mannshoch, kaum ein durchkommen.
Temperaturmäßig ist`s in Ordnung.
Zweite Rund heute Abend im Dunkeln


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Januar 2010)

@cycleman: sorry, habs nicht geschafft. Eben erst aus der Stdt zurück.
Vielleicht fahre ich morgen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Schneewehen sind echt Übel,* mannshoch,* kaum ein durchkommen...



Na na na, übertreib mal nicht, oder biste geschrumpft?


Aber stimmt schon, war auf dem Weg von Fähr gerade hoch Richtung St. Heribert-Trail auch, vor allem ganz oben vor der Straße auf dem Feld. Überhaupt, die Auffahrt zum Pilz ist noch richtig jungfräulich im Gegensatz zu den Wegen im Tal. Nur ein paar Fußspuren und Hufe, dazwischen 10cm alter und 5cm neuer (heute noch neuerer) Schnee, fährt sich be-schis-sen. 

Aber mit 2 Lampen ist es wirklich genial hell bei der weißen Pracht, man braucht schon fast ne Sonnenbrille um nicht vom eigenen Licht geblendet zu werden


----------



## pommes5 (9. Januar 2010)

Hab auch meinen ersten Snowride hinter mich gebracht. Und ihr hattet natürlich mal wieder recht. Es hat Spaß gemacht und war nicht wirklich gefährlich.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Und ihr hattet natürlich mal wieder recht...



Hör einfach auf die alten Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Schneemänner,

für alle die nicht genug davon bekommen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schnee-Neuschnee...dZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item3ca91de8c8

viel Spaß damit

MfG
Uli


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2010)

Ist doch Schnee von gestern...


So, gleich gehts raus zum Punktesammeln...


EDIT:

Männers, es ist geschafft, wir sind temporär auf Seite 1 gelandet!


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Januar 2010)

Jawoll so und jetzt noch´nen Teamneidreid so wie letzte Woche stell ich mal rein


----------



## pommes5 (11. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ab WA? Käme mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes entgegen.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Januar 2010)

ok wird geändert


----------



## pommes5 (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## R2-D2 (11. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei (ohne erst mal an die Konsequenzen zu denken) .


----------



## pommes5 (12. Januar 2010)

Konsequenzen?


----------



## pommes5 (12. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand heute tagsüber Zeit? Ich habe in einer Stunde Feierabend. Nach etwas Nachholschlaf wäre ich für ne Runde zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. Januar 2010)

muss mich ausruhen, für morgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. Januar 2010)

Thema Winterpokal !

Enrgy du machst mir Angst, willst du zur bösen, dreckigen Kampfmaschine werden ?
Nach dem Motto: 2010 das Jahr der Berge und Höhenmeter, nichts macht mir Angst.

Was zählt den alles zu "alternativen Sportarten" ?

Mit dem Hund Gassi gehen, Bordellbesuche, mit der Ehefrau streiten.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit,

komme morgen dann nochmal mit. Hoffentlich bringt ihr wieder ausreichend Licht mit.

Bis denn


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Was zählt den alles zu "alternativen Sportarten" ?
> 
> Mit dem Hund Gassi gehen, Bordellbesuche, mit der Ehefrau streiten.



Nur in der richtigen Reihenfolge:

Nach dem Streit mit der Frau sagen "leck mich, ich geh mit dem Hund raus", dabei aber in Wirklichkeit im Puff absteigen....

Aber 
a) streite ich nicht mit meiner Frau (die Klügere gibt nach)
b) hamwa kein Hund, nur Silberfische
c) wäre mir der B8 Club zu weit zu Fuß (oder jibbet auch wat in Immichrath?)

So, genug gelästert. Aber wat is mit dir, Kollege? Kein winziges Zeitfenster? Evtl. mal am Wochenende mit Ansage?

NOCH bleibt das Rad fast sauber auf der Tour!


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nur in der richtigen Reihenfolge:
> 
> Nach dem Streit mit der Frau sagen "leck mich, ich geh mit dem Hund raus", dabei aber in Wirklichkeit im Puff absteigen....
> 
> ...


 
Da war mal die Pigalle


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da war mal die Pigalle



Das war sogar vor MEINER Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (12. Januar 2010)

@alle für morgen:

Zieht Euch hübsch an und putzt Euch die Zähne, ich bringe die Cam mit. Wäre dann das erste Schnee-Night-Ride-Vid.
Und alles an Fackeln mitbringen, was Ihr habt.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2010)

Ui, da ist ja volles Haus morgen!

Kurzer Lagebericht vom "Haus-Vorst-Trail" (oder Wuppergraben):

Rolf hatte ja schon geschrieben, daß dort der Feldweg ab der Bahnlinie durch Holzfällerei stark zerpflügt ist. Dachte mir, bei Frost wirds schon gehen. War auch halbwegs ok, aber die Eisflächen in den Spurrillen haben unter meinen 0,11t doch schon ganz nett geknackt, aber zum Glück gehalten. Trotzdem war es sehr mühsam, sich erstmal bis zum Trail durchzukämpfen.
Wenn das taut, kann man das erstmal vergessen.

Und auf der Leichlinger Seite des Trails, nachdem man den Graben gerade hinter sich gelassen hat und über diesen kleinen Bach hüpfen muß (bzw. tragen) wurde ebenfalls der gesamte Bereich ausgedünnt und mind. jeder 2. Baum gefällt. Am Bachlauf wurde Krüppelholz brusthoch aufgetürmt, man muß nun ein paar Meter runter zur Wupper und drumherum tragen, gleichzeitig über den Bach.
Der ganze Rest bis zur Straße wurde fachmännisch eingeebnet, Baumsperren und Schilfunterholz wegrasiert. Leider ist der Boden auch dort ziemlich zerfurcht, wenn auch nicht so extrem wie am Feld. Zumindest wird das dort bei Plusgraden erstmal eine Schlammwüste werden.
Wer den Trail also noch mit sauberem Rad wieder verlassen will, sollte sich beeilen.

So, bis morgen dann. Gute Nacht, John Boy!


----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das war sogar vor MEINER Zeit....



Das war dann also ungefähr......


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2010)

Ja ja, wie heißt es so schön "früher mußte man den Drachen töten, um die Jungfrau zu heiraten. Heute gibt es keine Jungfrauen mehr und man heiratet den Drachen..."

Nun denn, Rackel ist heute auch schon welch....


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja ja, wie heißt es so schön "früher mußte man den Drachen töten, um die Jungfrau zu heiraten. Heute gibt es keine Jungfrauen mehr und man heiratet den Drachen..."
> 
> lol:



Ich find den ja cooool, meine Frau war allerdings gar nicht amüsiert.
Was hat sie mich da eigentlich für Zettel unterschreiben lassen


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Januar 2010)

wird bestimmt nett heute, denn hier fängt gerade ein Eisregen an, der nicht von oben nach unten, sondern von rechts nach links geht.


----------



## pommes5 (13. Januar 2010)

Sieht in der Domstadt ganz ähnlich aus.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Januar 2010)

wenn ich raussehe sind das weiße Flöckchen,
wo treibt Ihr euch denn wieder rum?


----------



## pommes5 (13. Januar 2010)

Sagte ich doch bereits.
Die Art des Niederschlags variiert aber auch sehr stark.

Mal wie ein Strich von links nach rechts, dann wieder nur loses Geriesel.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2010)

Macht euch nicht in die Bux, bis 18.30 ist der Niederschlagsstreifen durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (13. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Macht euch nicht in die Bux, bis 18.30 ist der Niederschlagsstreifen durch.



Ja, sehe ich auch so: http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1

Es wir halt nur zu einer neuen Beschichtung der horizontalen Fläche kommen, die aufgrund der Verminderung der Reibungskoeffizienten in Relation zum rotierenden kautschukhaltigen Antriebskörper zu einer reduzierten Kontrolle der Antriebskraft und Lenkbefehle führen kann.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Januar 2010)

so noch mal auf Deutsch


----------



## githriz (13. Januar 2010)

Ich komme gerade vom Fahren und kann euch sagen das der feine Neuschnee eher wie eine Art Haftvermittler funktioniert... 
Lauter kleine Kristalle krallen sich förmlich in die Reifen und den Untergrund! Voll Korall


----------



## cycleman (13. Januar 2010)

genau

ist doch scheiss-egal. man darf nur nicht bremsen und kurven fahren....
...und wer will das denn auch schon?


----------



## pommes5 (13. Januar 2010)

bis gleich dann


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Januar 2010)

Nabend Jungs,

war eine schöne schnelle Runde heute
Hat mal einer von euch den Link für die Chinafunzel?

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2010)

Hier du alter Quengler 

Schau im Elektroforum mal nach DX, da gibts einige Threads.

Und, demontiere bitte nächstes Mal die gelbe Scheibe von deiner Sigma Lampe...

Edit:

denk an den Adapter!

Weitere Infos hier...


----------



## bonsai.68 (13. Januar 2010)

Die Hier finde ich persönlich besser, hat 5 Modi!!!!!
Gruß Micha



Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier du alter Quengler
> 
> Schau im Elektroforum mal nach DX, da gibts einige Threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Januar 2010)

na bitte, geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2010)

5 Modi braucht doch kein Mensch. Da klickste dir nen Wolf, bis du wieder ne Stufe höher bist, da auch noch 2 Blinkstufen drin sind, die nun von uns Bikern nun wirklich mal niemend braucht. Da auch die Variante über aus- und wieder einschalten nicht so dolle ist (dauert 2-3sec bis das Ding aus geht), hat man da imho zuviel zu klicken.
Wenn du auf Low bist und wieder auf High willst, mußt du 4x klicken, wobei dann 2x Strobo und 1x Aus kommt. Nicht sehr dolle, wenns unerwartet mal bergab geht.
Bei der Tesla sinds nur 3 Stufen und die geht auch nicht über "Aus".


----------



## jokomen (14. Januar 2010)

Klar, in dem Alter kann das Klicken schon mal ganz schön anstrengend werden.  Mit dem 5 Modis wäre mir auch zuviel, da weiß man im Alter ja garnicht mehr, welche Stufe gerade angewählt ist.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2010)

Doch nur Platz 100 

Aber nach aktuellem Stand wirds 97 wenn Rolf seine Einheit eingetragen hat.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Doch nur Platz 100
> 
> Aber nach aktuellem Stand wirds 97 wenn Rolf seine Einheit eingetragen hat.



Done.
41km, 600HM, 3:15h


Man, was bin isch fettisch , das könnt Ihr mit mir nicht mehr machen.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass das Team-Ranking nicht sofort aktualisiert wird? Wir sind immer noch auf Platz 100. Wenn ich unsere Punkte selbst zusammenrechne komme ich auf mehr Punkte als auf unserer Teamseite angegeben sind. Platz 97 statt 100 müsste es sein.

Naja, wird schon kommen. Genau wie der Screenshot dann 

edith sagt: Jo, ca. alle 5 Minuten wie es scheint. Jetzt ises amtlich.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Januar 2010)

Platz 97, immerhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2010)

Hast du schon einen Blick auf das Video werfen können? Ist was verwertbares dabei?


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Done.
> 41km, 600HM, 3:15h
> 
> 
> Man, was bin isch fettisch , das könnt Ihr mit mir nicht mehr machen.




Du warst ja auch mit dem Trecker unterwegs.

Ich war ja schon mit den Schmalreifen und weniger km fettich.


----------



## cycleman (14. Januar 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon mit den Schmalreifen und weniger km fettich.



kein wunder, mit so asphaltschneidern läufts auch beschissen im schnee.

da brauchste walzen


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Januar 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> kein wunder, mit so asphaltschneidern läufts auch beschissen im schnee.
> 
> da brauchste walzen




ach so, ich dachte schon, es liegt an meinem konditionellen Zustand


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2010)

Daran vielleicht auch, aber die Reifen machen schon viel aus im Moment.

Wenn man das bei Rolf gesehen hat, der ist ja nur durchgerutscht und sobald er die Bremse angetickt hat, hat das Rad blockiert. Das verschwendet Kraft wenn es berghoch geht und kostet Vertrauen, wenn es bergab geht. Am "Trecker" allein dürfte es jedenfalls eigentlich nicht gelegen haben. Mein Rad ist locker 4 Kilo schwerer als sein Remedy und ich war nicht am Ende.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Blick auf das Video werfen können? Ist was verwertbares dabei?



nä, ich war nicht mal in der Lage / Willens, die Zauberkiste auszupacken. Umziehen, Bike verstauen, duschen, essen, einschlafen.

WErd heute abend mal reinschauen.

@pommes5: Die 4kg Differenz hatte ich als Videomaterial auf dem Rücken


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2010)

War ne coole Runde gestern. Den Weg zurück zur Wipperaue fährt man ja sonst eigentlich nur aufwärts, runter macht das aber mehr Bock!

Mal sehen, wie lange die weiße Pracht noch erhalten bleibt. Heute ist ja erstmal tauen angesagt. Hoffentlich vereist das nicht komplett.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> nä, ich war nicht mal in der Lage / Willens, die Zauberkiste auszupacken...
> WErd heute abend mal reinschauen.



Passt ja ganz gut zu meinem Tag gestern, dass die olle Kiste nichts aufgenommen hat 
Vermutlich hat wieder eine Steckverbindung schlecht LAune gehabt.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja echt schade. Müssen wir doch noch mal fahren. Ich dachte schon es wäre jetzt bald mal genug


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon es wäre jetzt bald mal genug




Nix da, WP ist erst am 28.3. zuende, wir haben gerade Halbzeit. 
Leider wird wohl nicht mehr lange soviel Schnee liegen. Macht irgendwie mehr Spaß bei der Umgebung weil ungewohnt. Und man bleibt sauber 
Tja, blöd mit der Cam. Schade, daß man das zwischendrin nicht checken kann, obs korrekt aufnimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2010)

ja ja die technik


----------



## pommes5 (15. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix da, WP ist erst am 28.3. zuende, wir haben gerade Halbzeit.



Dann fließt meine Saisoneröffnungsurlaubswoche in Umbrien ja noch mit ein  Haarscharf getimed, als wäre es Absicht gewesen.


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Januar 2010)

HI, bin morgen ab 11:15 unterwegs, habe den Termin ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9731

Geplant ist:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/377934


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Team-Ranking nicht sofort aktualisiert wird? Wir sind immer noch auf Platz 100. Wenn ich unsere Punkte selbst zusammenrechne komme ich auf mehr Punkte als auf unserer Teamseite angegeben sind. Platz 97 statt 100 müsste es sein.
> 
> Naja, wird schon kommen. Genau wie der Screenshot dann
> 
> edith sagt: Jo, ca. alle 5 Minuten wie es scheint. Jetzt ises amtlich.




Heute mal Rang 95.


----------



## pommes5 (19. Januar 2010)

Morgen abend jemand? Von oben solls trocken bleiben.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich schenk mir das diese Woche. Bevor der Wald nicht weitgehend eisfrei ist, kriegt mich da keiner hin. Sonntag hat mir gereicht :kotz:

Kannst ja ne Runde zum Pilz drehen und Lagebericht durchgeben.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Januar 2010)

also wenn der V+ nicht will oder kann, ich kann und darf, wie immer 1830 in WA?


----------



## pommes5 (19. Januar 2010)

Können wir meinetwegen auch morgen spontan entscheiden. Klär du erstmal, ob du "darfst"


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Januar 2010)

ich darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (19. Januar 2010)

Jo, dann sagen wir doch 1830 WA. Es sei denn es regnet. Meine Einstellung zum im Dunkeln bei Regen fahren kennste ja.


----------



## cycleman (19. Januar 2010)

Vllt komm ich auch mit


----------



## pommes5 (19. Januar 2010)

Dann kann ich mich ja seelisch schonmal aufs Hinterherhecheln einstellen bei euch beiden Heizern. Was hab ich da nur wieder losgetreten ...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich ja seelisch schonmal aufs Hinterherhecheln einstellen bei euch beiden Heizern. Was hab ich da nur wieder losgetreten ...



Komm, laß uns ne Flachrunde zum Rhein fahren....


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt doch Bergräder 
ne Flachlandtour fährt man mit nem Hollandrad


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich ja seelisch schonmal aufs Hinterherhecheln einstellen bei euch beiden Heizern.


Ich könnte Dich moralisch dabei unterstützen.




pommes5 schrieb:


> Was hab ich da nur wieder losgetreten ...


Tja, die Geister, die ich rief, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...ne Flachlandtour fährt man mit nem Hollandrad



...was meinst du, wie meine 90min auf dieser Runde zustande kommen?


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dich moralisch dabei unterstützen.



Also, ich kann Dich auch durch pysikalische Anwesenheit unterstützen und morgen den Bremsklotz geben. Dann steht's 2:2 

18:30 WA: pommes5, Langenfelder, cycleman?, R2-D2

Wer macht die Route?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2010)

Leute, macht euch auf ne Schlammschlacht gefasst . Alles was zuletzt Eis und Schneematsch war, ist nun weich wie Flitzkacke. Nach meiner Hollandrad-Rollator-Tour zum Rhein, die ich mir eigentlich mal für den WP als schlammlose Ausweichroute bei schlechtem Wetter ausgedacht habe, sah ich aus wie nach 5h tiefstem bergischen Dreck. Na gut, nur 1h. 
Aber wenigstens kann man wieder ohne Nachdenken lenken und Kurven mit Tempo angehen, ohne sich im Geiste (oder in echt ) dahinsegeln zu sehen.

Ach ja, noch 2 Punkte über die ihr euch wundern könntet:

Nein, eure Lampen sind nicht defekt. Die waren schon immer so dunkel! Denn dunkler und nasser Waldboden hat so ungefähr das Gegenteil an Lichtreflektion wie verschneite Landschaft.

Nein, ihr habt keinen Platten. Der Untergrund auch auf sonst hammerfesten Wegen ist 5cm tief aufgeweicht und so fährt es sich auch.


----------



## pommes5 (20. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Also, ich kann Dich auch durch pysikalische Anwesenheit unterstützen und morgen den Bremsklotz geben. Dann steht's 2:2



Hervorragend Herr Roboter.



R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wer macht die Route?



Ich denke tendentiell sollte man sich nördlich der Wupper orientieren, weil da potentiell weniger Eis zu finden sein dürfte - falls denn noch welches übrig ist. Ist natürlich rein theoretischer Natur diese Überlegung.

Konkrete Tourplanung ist allerdings etwas, das man mir besser nicht überlassen sollte


----------



## cycleman (20. Januar 2010)

soooo liebe senioren,

ölt schon mal eure rollatoren ich fahre heute mit


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> soooo liebe senioren,
> 
> ölt schon mal eure rollatoren ich fahre heute mit




Wie heißt es bei den Teletubbies: oh-ooooooohh.....

...na dann macht mal schön heut abend, ich will keine Klagen hören! Ihr habt es ja so gewollt.


----------



## pommes5 (20. Januar 2010)

Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie heißt es bei den Teletubbies: oh-ooooooohh.....
> 
> ...na dann macht mal schön heut abend,....




Ich hatte mich bisher nie getraut öffentlich einzugestehen, daß ich das regelmäßig gucke. Es gibt wohl noch andere Leute mit Geschmack. Vielleicht können wir demnächst ja mal ein paar Klebebilder tauschen? ich bring auf jeden Fall mein Album mit. o-oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pommes5 (21. Januar 2010)

Gemessen daran, wie viel Schnee in den letzten Tagen geschmolzen ist, fand ich es gar nicht übermäßig motschig gestern. Hatte ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet. Zum Thema Eis: Wenn Eis, dann richtig, aber insgesamt auch erfreulich wenig.

Mir war es nur echt zu viel gestern. Ich hatte schon lange keine Krämpfe mehr beim Fahren. Auf dem Heimweg kurz vor den Engels war es aber so weit. Da half nur absteigen und nen Moment warten. Fühl mich immer noch total platt. Hut ab vor euch Kampfmaschinen.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Leute, macht euch auf ne Schlammschlacht gefasst . Alles was zuletzt Eis und Schneematsch war, ist nun weich wie Flitzkacke. Nach meiner Hollandrad-Rollator-Tour zum Rhein, die ich mir eigentlich mal für den WP als schlammlose Ausweichroute bei schlechtem Wetter ausgedacht habe, sah ich aus wie nach 5h tiefstem bergischen Dreck. Na gut, nur 1h.
> Aber wenigstens kann man wieder ohne Nachdenken lenken und Kurven mit Tempo angehen, ohne sich im Geiste (oder in echt ) dahinsegeln zu sehen.
> 
> Ach ja, noch 2 Punkte über die ihr euch wundern könntet:
> ...




Mensch, V+,
Du hattest echt recht! Das war gestern nix für Warmduscher, Schattenparker, Brombeerpflücker, Turnbeutelvergesser, Riestersparer, GrippeImpfer, Reiserücktrittsversicherer und sonstige Pimpelchen .

War halt nur was für echte Kerle 


@pommes: Das wird schon wieder, konntest ja nur wegen der Eisstellen den Gewichtsvorteil deines Hobels bergab nicht ganz ausspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (21. Januar 2010)

war doch nett. 

wenig eis und wenn schon dann richtig (so konnte man sich aufs rutschen einstellen)

nicht zu schlammig, angenehme temperaturen........was will man mehr?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> War halt nur was für echte Kerle



Das mag für das Real Life gelten. Der Winterpokal ist virtuell, da können auch "Warmduscher, Schattenparker, Brombeerpflücker, Turnbeutelvergesser, Riestersparer, GrippeImpfer, Reiserücktrittsversicherer und sonstige Pimpelchen" mit Indoor-Schwuchteleien wie Spinning, Ergo, Laufband etc ganz nach vorne fahren...

Für die nächste Runde hab ich mir was augedacht, was uns mal weiter als bis Glüder führt.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Für die nächste Runde hab ich mir was augedacht, was uns mal weiter als bis Glüder führt.



Au ja, ich wünsche für nächsten Mittwoch (27.1.) etwas richtig Fieses!
Also eine echte Material- und Menschenschlacht - brachial, schmutzig, böse!!

Die Tour des Grauens, von der die wenigen Überlebenden noch in 50 Jahren sprechen werden...


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Au ja, ich wünsche für nächsten Mittwoch (27.1.) etwas richtig Fieses!...



Warum, kannste dann nicht?


----------



## jokomen (21. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Also eine echte Material- und Menschenschlacht - brachial, schmutzig, böse!!Die Tour des Grauens, von der die wenigen Überlebenden noch in 50 Jahren sprechen werden...



 Komisch, ich fahre am Mittwoch doch garnicht.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Warum, kannste dann nicht?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

So wie das wettermäßig aussieht, könnten wir nächste Woche wieder Frost und damit "saubere" Verhältnisse haben. Wäre nicht verkehrt...
Hauptsache es schneit uns am WE nicht noch dazwischen...


----------



## cycleman (21. Januar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Komisch, ich fahre am Mittwoch doch garnicht.



nee aber ich bin möglicherweise dabei


----------



## cycleman (21. Januar 2010)

was für fiese sch**** erwartet uns denn hinter glüder?

also mir fiel dabei sofort etwas ein, aber ich bin mal gespannt wohin enrgy uns führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (21. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Für die nächste Runde hab ich mir was augedacht, was uns mal weiter als bis Glüder führt.




Wo ist denn Treffpunkt, WA?


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Au ja, ich wünsche für nächsten Mittwoch (27.1.) etwas richtig Fieses!
> Also eine echte Material- und Menschenschlacht - brachial, schmutzig, böse!!
> 
> Die Tour des Grauens, von der die wenigen Überlebenden noch in 50 Jahren sprechen werden...


 

Der ist im Skiurlaub nächste Woche der S.A.C.K. schreibt dann Spazierengehn und sowas in die Liste ( wie der Mattin, mtblev ) 
aber seis drum alles für den Club, alles für den Dackel, wie Pommes schon richtig erwähnte

Auf Schmutzige Sachen ( auch Sauereien ) fahr ich voll drauf ab
bin dabei


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> was für fiese sch**** erwartet uns denn hinter glüder?
> 
> also mir fiel dabei sofort etwas ein, aber ich bin mal gespannt wohin enrgy uns führt



Von fies war und ist bei mir nie die Rede. 
Im Kopf habe ich zum Warmfahren von der WA hurtig ohne Umschweife nach Glüder (ok, evtl. noch den Flocke Trail mitgenommen, also am Rüden vorbei, über die Straße und dann dahinter links runter nach Wupperhof), hinterm Tierheim rauf, über die Burger Landstraße, entlang des Höhenwegs mit nem kleinen Trail Richtung Mü-Brü und dann wieder links hoch zur Burger Landstraße, rüber und wieder runter zum Tierheim. Von dort könnte man Glüder rückwärts zum Leide hoch und über Roderbirken zum Lidl. Oder Bachtal nach Witzhelden. Oder unten an der Wupper lang wie auf dem Hinweg. Also freies Fahren für die, die noch Kräfte haben und deren Akku noch was hergibt...
Kürzeste Variante (unten hin und zurück) sind 38km/400Hm etwas über 2h. Aber da wir ja langsam fahren werden und sicher nicht die kürzeste Route nehmen, wird das schon etwas mehr werden...


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Der ist im Skiurlaub nächste Woche der S.A.C.K. schreibt dann Spazierengehn und sowas in die Liste....



Da will ich pro Tag 2 Einheiten Alternativschpocht sehen, Ski alpin oder Boarden, vormittags und nachmittags getrennt. 
Und die Unterkunft hat sicher einen kleinen Fitnessraum mit Ergometer oder Laufband für abends wenn Frau und Kinder im Bett sind.


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... für abends wenn Frau und Kinder im Bett sind.



die sind gar nicht dabei...


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> die sind gar nicht dabei...



Dann will ich noch mehr Einheiten sehen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2010)

ach so, hatte ich noch vergessen drauf hinzuweisen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2085


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

Da fahr ich eh nicht lang...


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da fahr ich eh nicht lang...



stimmt, geht ja ein Stück begauf!


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

Zur Strafe solltst du nen ganzen Tag dein Skigerümpel zu Fuß den Hang raufschleppen, ist ja auch nur "ein Stück"


----------



## pommes5 (23. Januar 2010)

Morgen jemand?


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Januar 2010)

weis noch nicht


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2010)

Will morgen eigentlich auch fahren, warte aber erstmal das Wetter (Schnee?) ab. Wird dann wohl wieder auf den späten NAchmittag hinauslaufen mit der 2. Hälfte als NR.


----------



## pommes5 (23. Januar 2010)

Dunkel fahren muss ich morgen nicht. Naja, ich guck morgen nachm Frühstück nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ... ich guck morgen nachm Frühstück nochmal hier rein.



...mach ich auch, aber dann isses schon bald wieder dunkel...


----------



## pommes5 (24. Januar 2010)

yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2010)

Jou Männers, das war heut mal ein ergiebiger Tag!

Um die Seng und im Eifgental ist aber noch einiges an Eis auf den Wegen, was man durch den heute gefallenen Minimalschnee nicht von freien und griffigen Stellen unterscheiden kann. Und bei Dunkelheit sieht das nochmal schlechter aus, P7 Fluter hin oder her.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Januar 2010)

s.S. selbst Schuld bin um 9 gestartet um um 1 wieder zu Hause gewesen, da hat das mit dem Schnee erst angefangen.

Hab die Seng nur getreift, war aber am Mittwoch schon glatt ( der R2 kann da ein Lied von singen ) hab zum ersten mal die Wurzelspinne am Naturfreundetrail geschafft, jawoll.

Der Leide DH ist im unteren teil total zerpflügt  ( Chris es passiert ganau so wie du es gesagt hast ) da ist keine linie mehr.

Werd in wohl meiden

grüsse
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Wurzelspinne am Naturfreundetrail



 wo is dat denn?

Und das mit dem Schnee hat sich ja wohl auch erledigt - nette 5cm ham wa hier schon wieder. Und da es die nächsten Tage richtig kalt werden soll, bleibt uns der Mist auch noch erhalten. 
Hatte auf gefrorene, aber schneefreie Trails gehofft....


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Januar 2010)

vom Rüden ( Denkmal ) Richtung Flocketraill


----------



## buttzl (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo! 
Wollte letzten Sommer schon mal dazustossen, hatte aber nicht geklappt. 
Ihr seid ja schon wieder/immer noch unterwegs wie ich lese 
Mir fehlts noch etwas an Winterausrüstung daher werd in ein paar Wochen wieder hier reingucken.

Gruss


----------



## jokomen (26. Januar 2010)

Was für ne Winterausrüstung  Wir fahren ja auch noch mit kurzen Hosen, so kalt ist es ja noch nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Was für ne Winterausrüstung  Wir fahren ja auch noch mit kurzen Hosen, so kalt ist es ja noch nicht.



 

Ja nee, is klar. Aber unter den Schlabberdingern 3 Schichten Softshell Stützstrümpfe...

Ich bin gleich auch noch unterwegs, allerdings seniorengerecht ohne Hömes ...


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Januar 2010)

komme soeben aus dem Wald Hunderunde, man ist das kalt


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> komme soeben aus dem Wald Hunderunde, man ist das kalt



ich glaube, das liegt am Wetter Peter, zumindest momentan.

Ich kann übrigens morgen nicht, ist mir zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (26. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> komme soeben aus dem Wald Hunderunde, man ist das kalt


wat soll dat denn? Ich hatte heute -7°C, und morge sollen es -13°C werden....

bibbbbbbbber-bibbbber


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> und morgen sollen es -13°C werden....



Hier auch, morgens -7°C und nachmittags -6°C....


War eben wirklich recht schattig. Minus 8 warns. Aber mit 2 Paar Überschuhen und Halskrause gings noch so gerade. Und logisch, nach 500m war der vordere Zug bereits wieder eingefroren. Egal, mittleres Blatt geht auch, solange hinten alle Gänge verfügbar sind.

Also morgen muß ich nicht unbedingt ne Runde drehen, soll ja auch noch 
schneien. Das was da Sonntag auf Montag an Schnee runtergekommen ist, ist entweder schon verdunstet oder auf dem Weg dorthin gefroren. Also überall waren Eisstücke/Reste auf den Wegen und Seitenstraßen. Ist echt nicht lustig derzeit, es kann einen überall brezeln.

@Kaminfreund

trag deine Spinningzeiten ruhig als Radfahren ein, das ist kein Alternativschpocht!


----------



## pommes5 (27. Januar 2010)

ich muss auch nicht unbedingt fahren heute ...


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2010)

darf ich auch zu Hause bleibbbbbbbbben


----------



## pommes5 (27. Januar 2010)

Betreutes Fahren für Senioren


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2010)

Da hat sich doch der Stecker meiner DX verabschiedet, abgerissen ( der von der Batterie ).

Nun muss ich dann mal, in einem mir völlig unbekannten Gebiet, nach einem passenden Stecker suchen.

Bei Conrad war ich schon, hab nach Seite 12 ( 1200 - 1300 Stecker ) noch nicht den richtigen gefunden, fehlen nur noch 10 Seiten.

Kann man da nicht was anderes drannbasteln?



HILFE kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.
zum Glück hab ich ja noch eine DX auf Reseve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn du was anderes dranbasteln willst, denk an das Ladegerät. Auch dort muß dann ein passender Stecker ran 

Zu dem Thema gabs aber schon diverses hier in den Tiefen der DX-Threads.

Bei meinem Stecker des Akkus schauten gestern nach dem Abziehen auch leicht die Innenkabel raus, obwohl ich immer direkt an den Steckern ziehe.

Die Passung ist auch recht stramm, ich mach da ab und zu nen Tropfen Silikon drauf, damit das besser fluppt. Gleitcreme sozusagen, damit der Vatta bessa inne Mutta kommt...


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da hat sich doch der Stecker meiner DX verabschiedet, abgerissen ( der von der Batterie ).



Y-Kabel der Tiny:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...44502?osCsid=b5b8703606975b077f67284a9686a9bc

Vermutlich sind die Stecker/Kupplungen nicht zu öffnen. Also am Kabel anlöten - irgendwie unschön.

Wenn Du was anderes findest, lass es uns wissen


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Januar 2010)

Hi Leutz,

wenn alles klappt, dann ist die DX morgen Abend beim NightBoarden am Start, zusammen mit der HelmCam.

Hoffe, dass alle Stecker sitze und es keinen Blackout gibt.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wenn alles klappt, dann ist die DX morgen Abend beim *NightBoarden* am Start, zusammen mit der HelmCam.
> 
> Hoffe, dass alle Stecker sitze und es keinen Blackout gibt.


 

Veräter


----------



## jokomen (28. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da hat sich doch der Stecker meiner DX verabschiedet, abgerissen ( der von der Batterie ).
> HILFE kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.
> zum Glück hab ich ja noch eine DX auf Reseve.



Hey, das habe ich auch schon hinter mir, sogar bei der Lampe und dem Akku. Habe mir direkt neue drangelötet und diese mit Schrumpfschlauch zusätzlich als Zugentlastung gesichert. Funzt astrein.  Schau mal bei Pollin nach. Suche Hohlstecker / Hohlkupplung. Die Dinger mit 2.5mm Innen, 5.5mm Außen und 9mm Schaftlänge haben bei mir gut gepasst. Bekommst Du da für kleines Geld.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2010)

Danke J.

hab mir die sache aber vereinfacht, da ich es mit dem Strom nicht so hab. Bei mir schlagen immer irgend welche Funken aus den Teilen, dann briezelt es an den Fingern und zum guten Schluss funtz es dann doch nicht.

Gehe zu einem Elektriker deines Vertrauen`s gib ihm den Kram uns sag " mach ganz ".
Der  und sagt kein Problem, ich machs dir ..... ganz, kannste morgen abholen.

Werd dann morgen hingehn und fragen was er bekommt. 
So wie ich denn kenne nen 5er für die Kaffekasse.

Danke nochmals
Peter


----------



## pommes5 (28. Januar 2010)

So würd ich das auch machen. Hoffe es bleibt mir erspart.


----------



## jokomen (28. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Gehe zu einem Elektriker deines Vertrauen`s gib ihm den Kram uns sag " mach ganz ".
> Der  und sagt kein Problem, ich machs dir ..... ganz, kannste morgen abholen....



Naja, wenn der die Stecker direkt da hat,--> kein Problem. Nur ich befürchte, das der die speziellen Stecker und Kupplung auch nicht auf Lager hat und auch noch erst bestellen musst. Dann heißt es wohl: "Frag nächste Woche noch mal nach, dann kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich`s nach dem Wochenende schaffe..." Wenn der dann noch mit 10  pro Stunde zufrieden ist, kann man den sicher empfehlen, der isst aber bestimmt nur dann trocken Brot und wohnt im Keller. Bring den mal zu den 5  noch was zu futtern mit, sonne Typen muss man sich warm halten.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2010)

Der Elektrofuzzi hat bestimmt nen Dachschaden, wo der Peter noch bei muß...
Und ohne reaprierten Akku bleibt die Bude erstmal feucht. Wie soll der Dachdecker denn auch im dunkeln ohne Licht mit dem Rad da hinkommen....

Eigentlich sollte ich mir an meine DX die Lupinsstecker ranmachen, dann kann ich auch den Wiesel zum Laden benutzen. Und ich kann die Akkus tauschen.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Elektrofuzzi hat bestimmt nen Dachschaden, wo der Peter noch bei muß...  quote]
> 
> 
> eine Hand wäscht nun mal die andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (30. Januar 2010)

WP:U90!

* Platzierung *

*Betreutes Fahren für Senioren* befindet sich momentan auf Platz 
* 89 *​


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2010)

Komme grad aus Glüder zurück. Ist ziemlich übel zu fahren, vor allem alles was weg vom Tal geht. Wollte hinterm Tierheim Richtung Dorperhof rauf - kannste vergessen. Fast 20cm weicher Pappschnee auf 3cm weichem Eis von gestern, da bleibt man sogar bergab trotz treten stecken.
Bin dann die Straße rauf nach Witzhelden, die war nämlich gesperrt (obwohl um die Schranken diverse Autos drumrum gefahren sind), wohl wegen Schneebruch. Einige Bäume und Äste neigen sich da schon verdächtig unter der Last.
Zurück am großen Fernsehturm vorbei hatte der Feldweg eher die Form einer BMX-Bahn, solche Wellen hat der Schnee dort aufgetürmt. In der schmalen festgetretenen Gasse konnte man aber gut rollen, man durfte nur nicht neben die Spur geraten, dann Kopfstand
Diesen Weg habe ich vor 4 Jahren mal wegen Schneematsch auch schonmal runterschieben dürfen 
Der Rest ging ganz gut, es war recht griffig und nur teilweise ist man auf dem dünnen Neuschneerest von gestern morgen eingesackt und quergerutscht.
Aber alles abseits der Hauptwege im Tal ist quasi nicht zu fahren. Man bleibt entweder im tiefen Schnee stecken oder dreht auf der unteren Schicht durch und kommt nicht vorwärts.

EDIT: Platz 88....


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Januar 2010)

Hab gerd ne Runde gedreht, 2,5 Std über die üblichen Trail`s, fühlte sich aber wie 4 Std an.
Ich glaub ich werde alt.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> fühlte sich aber wie 4 Std an.
> 
> Ich glaub ich werde alt.




Dann schreib 4h auf und schieb es auf die Demenz....

Evtl. fahr ich heut abend noch ne Flachrunde. Die Quälerei gestern reicht erstmal.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Januar 2010)

Hey Pommes meinst du nicht das du mit einer halben stunde etwas übertreibst oder hast du die letzten male mitgerechnet ( 6 x 5 = 30 min )


----------



## pommes5 (31. Januar 2010)

wovon redest du?


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Januar 2010)

Stepp-bett erobic ?


----------



## pommes5 (31. Januar 2010)

oh mann ...


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit Mitwoch, kommt einer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (1. Februar 2010)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2010)

weiß ich noch nicht. fahre gleich ne runde, mal sehen wie be$chissen das wird.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Februar 2010)

Hab den Wetterbericht gesehn:kotz: da bin ich mir für Mittwoch nun auch nicht mehr so sicher. Abwarten und Tee trinken. ( die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt )


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2010)

So, einmal hin- und zurück gekämpft. WA-Fähr-St. Heribert-Roderbirken-Balken-Wupper-Reusrath.
Bis Fähr wars ok, aber rauf Richtung Pilz bzw. zur LAndstraße St.Heribert eine einzige Qual, da der Weg zuwenig frequentiert ist und somit nur einzelne Fußstapfen vorhanden sind.
Da braucht es sehr viel Energie, um den Schnee zu komprimieren, bevor er so tragfähig wird, daß der Reifen drüber rollt. So richtig fieser Pappschnee war das, ganz schlimm ober am Feld vor der Straße, da ging fast garnix mehr.
Dann hatte ich pünktlich oben auf dem freien Stück eine kostenlose Akkupunktur durch den Schneegriesel, natürlich bei der Abfahrt, damits besonders prickelt.
St. Heribert aka Fischteichtrail war ok, unten im Tal Richtung Roderbirken auch. An der Wupper lang war es jedoch schon recht weich und es kamen viele Matschstücke durch. Richtung Reusrath dann fast nur noch Matsch, entsprechend shclecht fuhr sich das.

Also bergauf ist imho kaum mit vernünftigem Krafteinsatz zu schaffen, und beim Scheiben gibts ratzfatz nasse Füsse. Am besten man fährt Straße bergauf und dann im Wald irgendwie bergab.

Ich plane erstmal keine Teamtour ein, Flachrunden reichen mir derzeit auch.


----------



## pommes5 (2. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht's denn um Karneval bei euch aus? Seid ihr närrisch veranlagt oder sollen wir da mal ne Tagestour planen? Weiberfastnacht und den darauffolgenden Freitag habe ich frei genommen (da hält man es als nicht-Feierer in Köln echt nicht aus), den Samstag bin ich schon verplant, Sonntag und Montag wäre dann aber wieder möglich (Montag ist ja quasi Feiertag in der Domstadt, also für alle frei, jedenfalls bei uns  ).


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Februar 2010)

Samstag geht gar nicht, Sonntag unter vorbehalt, Freitag oder Montag werd ich warscheinlich ne Runde drehn.
Könnte dann auch was länger ausfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2010)

wann ist denn karneval?


----------



## pommes5 (2. Februar 2010)

Also die Tage die ich meinte sind Do 11 - Mo 15. Februar


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Februar 2010)

Hi,

melde mich zurück und gleich ab. Schnupfen + eingewachsenen, entzündeten Zehnagel, muss erst mal zum Doc und hoffe, dass der den ohnn Ziehen   behandeln kann.

Medle mich bei Rekonvaleszenz...ähh, ich meine, wenn ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Also die Tage die ich meinte sind Do 11 - Mo 15. Februar



das ist ja schon näxte woche 
weiß noch nicht, wie es da mit meiner schulung aussieht, ob, und wenn wann, da zu ist. dürfte mit dem nun wohl (hoffentlich) andauernden tauwetter auch wieder die gewohnte sifferei werden.


EDIT: also hier ist nur am RoMo zu. Da ich noch Prüfungen anstehen habe, werde ich die Werktage vorher nichts machen. Höchstens Sa, So oder eben RoMo. Kommt aufs Wetter an, ich würde dann auch nicht ab Wipperaue fahren, sondern evtl. ab Schöllerhof oder so. Außerdem ist an dem Wochenende noch Daytona500, da ist mit mir eh nicht vormittags zu rechnen....


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Februar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> melde mich zurück und gleich ab. Schnupfen + eingewachsenen, entzündeten Zehnagel, muss erst mal zum Doc und hoffe, dass der den ohnn Ziehen   behandeln kann.
> 
> Medle mich bei Rekonvaleszenz...ähh, ich meine, wenn ich wieder fit bin.



Du armer ! Ich kann aber Mut machen, hatte ich auch mal.
Der Nagel wird nicht ganz gezogen. Es gibt nur eine kleine Spritze 
in das Nagelbett, dann kommt der "Metzger" mit einer mini Geflügelschere,  schneidet von vorne deinen Nagel durch und reisst den eingewachsenen Rest brachial raus. Selbstverständlich wird das nun offen liegende Nagelbett ausgeschabt. Die Schmerzen danach waren nicht so schlimm, irgendwann, nach gefühlten Tagen, haben auch mehrere Ibruprofen 800 geholfen.


----------



## jokomen (4. Februar 2010)

Bor,.... beim Lesen bekomme ich jetzt schon so komische Schmerzen....


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die zahlen noch Geld für so eine Behandlung....
Na gut, dann ist die Sprechstundenhilfe auch in dunkles Latex gezwängt und man wird zusätzlich ausgepeitscht und mit Wachs begossen ...


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die zahlen noch Geld für so eine Behandlung....
> Na gut, dann ist die Sprechstundenhilfe auch in dunkles Latex gezwängt und man wird zusätzlich ausgepeitscht und mit Wachs begossen ...



...und ich dachte schon, die Praxisgebühr wär so verdammt teuer geworden


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte schon, die *Praxisgebühr* wär so verdammt teuer geworden


 
ach so nennst du das


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Februar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> muss erst mal zum Doc ..



Tja, dachte ich mir so, aber als Kassenpatient: Termin erst nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2010)

Komm Rolf, das kriegen wir auch teamintern hin! Wenn ich dran denke, wie schön der Chris im Sommer die Felge gerade gekloppt hat, der hat bestimmt auch ein Blitzrezept für deine Tatze.
4 Mann - 4 Ecken (Peter, Juppi, Pommes und ich) und der Zeikel richtet deinen Fuß, alles taghell erleuchtet von gefühlten 10 DXen, da kann doch nix schief gehen! Außer dir natürlich, nach dieser Not-OP zwischen Pilz und Waliser Verbinder.....


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## Manni (4. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm Rolf, das kriegen wir auch teamintern hin! Wenn ich dran denke, wie schön der Chris im Sommer die Felge gerade gekloppt hat, der hat bestimmt auch ein Blitzrezept für deine Tatze.
> 4 Mann - 4 Ecken (Peter, Juppi, Pommes und ich) und der Zeikel richtet deinen Fuß, alles taghell erleuchtet von gefühlten 10 DXen, da kann doch nix schief gehen! Außer dir natürlich, nach dieser Not-OP zwischen Pilz und Waliser Verbinder.....



Auja, und von der gesparten 10,- Praxisgebühr wird vorher eine Pulle Assbach als Narkose gekauft


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm Rolf, das kriegen wir auch teamintern hin! Wenn ich dran denke, wie schön der Chris im Sommer die Felge gerade gekloppt hat, der hat bestimmt auch ein Blitzrezept für deine Tatze.
> 4 Mann - 4 Ecken (Peter, Juppi, Pommes und ich) und der Zeikel richtet deinen Fuß, alles taghell erleuchtet von gefühlten 10 DXen, da kann doch nix schief gehen! Außer dir natürlich, nach dieser Not-OP zwischen Pilz und Waliser Verbinder.....



Ich hab da in letzter Zeit so ein Ziehen am linken Eierstock. Können wir das gleich mit behandeln? Macht dann schon 2 Asbach.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Februar 2010)

Peter, wie war's gestern im Wald? Schildere mal die aktuellen Verhältnisse. Danke.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Peter, wie war's gestern im Wald? Schildere mal die aktuellen Verhältnisse. Danke.



Leverkusen ist nicht unbedingt mit Solingen zu vergleichen, was diie Schneesituiation angeht. Aber solange hier noch Schnee im Wald liegt, wird es auf den Wegen den festgetretenen und evtl. vereisten Belag auf jeden Fall noch haben.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Link. Versuchen will ich es morgen aber wohl.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich hab da in letzter Zeit so ein Ziehen am linken Eierstock...



Das läßt auf Probleme mit deinen Brustimplantaten schließen. Hättest doch nicht die DDD Größe nehmen sollen. Die platschen bei dir auch immer so links und rechts ans Oberrohr im Wiegetritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (5. Februar 2010)

ich geh vllt morgen ne runde fahren. wenn dann 14uhr ab laden. ich werd es erst morgen früh ins LMB einstellen, sofern der ulf und michi mitkommen


----------



## pommes5 (5. Februar 2010)

ok ich guck mal ins lmb. Kann noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich los kann nd wie lange ich Zeit habe. Wenns zeitlich passt und ihr auch fahrt, bin ich am Laden.


----------



## cycleman (6. Februar 2010)

ok ich trags mal ein.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Februar 2010)

Fahr schon eher, hab nicht so lange Zeit heute. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Februar 2010)

so, konnte mich nicht beherrschen und bin dann heute noch mal raus, sowie Enrgy, eine Rhein-Runde mit sagenhaften 120HM. 30 davon auch nur, weil ich auf den MonBerg hoch bin und die Treppen (über 100 Stufen) wieder runtergefahren.
Zumindest alles schnee- und eisfrei. Ein Vorteil habe ich auch erstmalig den 2°C abringen können: Da waren die Zehen halt nach einer Stunde taub, dann schmerzt da auch nichts mehr.
Alles für den Dackel!


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2010)

Ja auf den Berg wollte ich auch schon mal immer

Werd die nächsten Wochen wohl nur sehr kurzfristig einen Neidreit oder ne Tour mitfahren können, da meine Tochter seit  Freitag im Krankenhaus ( Diabetes und das mit 10 ) liegt.

Die letzten Tage waren absolutes Chaos. Angst und Sorgen ohne Ende, aber es geht langsam aufwärts.

So dann werd ich mal wieder nach Lev. fahren, bis die Tage
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (7. Februar 2010)

@Langenfelder,
kann mir vorstellen, dass so etwas ein Leben völlig auf den Kopf stellt. Drück' Euch die Daumen, dass sich das bald wieder "einpendelt".
Mein Cousin hat auch seit der Kindheit starke Diabetes. Dank der Fortschritte der Medizin führt er heute ein (fast) normales Leben.

@der Rest der Truppe,
wollte mal nachhören, ob Ihr nicht mal wieder Euren Dienstags-Nightride aufleben lassen wollt? Ich arbeite jetzt in Heiligenhaus, da liegt Solingen auf meinem Heimweg und ich würde gerne mal abends da fahren. Allerdings kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus......

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## pommes5 (7. Februar 2010)

Für Dienstagsnightrides wäre der cycleman wohl der richtige Ansprechpartner.

Momentan ist es aber halt einfach ziemlich Wetterabhängig. Einfach reingucken und dann mitfahren.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2010)

Bin gestern abend die Pilz-Diepental-Ölbach-Opladen Runde gefahren. Was sol ich sagen - es war ab Fähr bis zur Grunder Mühle ziemlich grenzwertig.
Da es schon leicht geschneit hatte, waren die zu Eisplatten erstarrten Schneematschreste nur schwer auszumachen.
Eigentlich reichte mitunter schon ein gefrorener Fußabdruck, um das Vorderrad wegschmieren zu lassen.
Die Auffahrt zum Pilz ist ab der Wegkreuzung stark vereist, die Steigung nach dem Flachstück mußte ich teilweise schieben. Einmal vom Rad, konnte man nicht mehr anfahren auf dem Eis!
Der Weg oben am Pilz ist noch komplett zu, allerdings hatte es dort wohl nicht soweit getaut, daß der Schnee flüssig wurde und dann wieder zu Eis. Ist also gut fahrbar.
Ganz haarig ist dagegen die Abfahrt runter zu der mit Stahlplanken ausgebesserten Bachüberquerung. An dem Haus dort beginnt das Eis, vorher ist in der Abfahrt noch alles fast trocken. Wenn man da zu schnell über die Kuppe kommt, wirds richtig eng!
Der folgende Matschtrail Richtung Diepental war wunderbar gefroren, sah aus wie ein erstarrter Lavastrom, so scharfkantig und holprig war es dort. Den Kampfspuren zu urteilen war dort bei Tauwetter Schlamm pur.
Ich hatte gehofft, daß nach der Abfahrt ins Ölbachtal die Situation besser würde, da auch eher Südseite, aber weit gefehlt. Bis kurz vor die Grunder Mühle waren die Wege immer wieder mit Eisplatten verziert, man mußte schwer aufpassen, daß man dort nicht plötzlich wegrutscht.
Erst danach, beim Tante Käthe Trail, wurde es gut und bedenkenlos fahrbar.
Doch Vorsicht, wenn man am Sportplatz in den Ophoven-Trail eintaucht, das erste Stück unten am Zaun ist noch vereist. Da bin ich relativ schnell runter und hab dann gesehen, daß dort noch alles glatt ist. Also aufpassen da!
Zu guter letzt habe ich dann doch tatsächlich noch 2 Spaziergänger auf dem Trail aufgescheucht, natürlich unbeleuchtet. Da denkt man, man hat abends um 10 bei minus 4 Grad den Wald für sich alleine und was ist??.... Waren aber nett und haben bereitwillig Platz gemacht, nachdem ich erstmal angehalten habe.

Fazit:
In den höheren Lagen bzw. Schattenseiten ist es wirklich noch übel, gerade jetzt nachdem der Schneematsch wieder gefroren ist und mit leichtem Neuschnee getarnt. Ich bin mir sicher, daß auch ein simpler Weg wie zb. rund um die Seng mit Spaß derzeit nicht mehr zu fahren ist 
Da hilft nur auf längeres Tauwetter warten oder flachere Runden zu wählen.


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da denkt man, man hat abends um 10 bei minus 4 Grad den Wald für sich alleine und was ist??....



Der heißt nich umsonst "der süßliche Pfad ", die zwei waren doch bestimmt wieder nur ne Tüte rauchen (is ja Monatsanfang, da sind die flüssig).


----------



## pommes5 (10. Februar 2010)

Tolle Aussichten. Danke für den Lagebericht.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Februar 2010)

du siehst alles immer so negativ, es könnte schlimmer kommen 
und es kommt schlimmer

es ist wieder am schneien
ich hab auf das weiße Zeug keinen bock mehr.

Das waren noch Zeiten als Kaminfreund uns in fremde gefilde geführt hat.
Bei 28° um 18 Uhr, Staubtrockene Pisten.
Oder Hardy aus K, ins Dhüntal.

ICH WILL SONNE, TROCKENE PISTEN 

werd wenn`s geht mal am WE ne Runde drehn, warscheinlich schnell und schwer

grüsse
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... warscheinlich schnell und schwer...



Jou, schnell auf die Fre$$e legen und schwer weh tun... 

Das ist wirklich kein Spaß da draußen. Auch Wege imTal können von einem auf den anderen Meter von trocken-staubig zu blankem holprigen Eis mutieren. Durch den Neuschnee, und sei er noch so dünn, erkennt man das Eis nun garnicht mehr. Und bis zum WE taut das kein Stück!

@R2-D2
nee, nix Kiffer, war ein Rentner Paar, also noch älter als ich . 
Ohne Beleuchtung und ohne eigenes Licht. Hab noch gesagt, daß es nicht ungefährlich ist, weil mitunter glatt, da kam dann "...wir ham ja Augen..." Ja nee, is klar...

Und nächste Woche finden sie dann 2 Eisleichen unten im Bach...


----------



## pommes5 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich und negativ? 

Nervt mich halt. 5 Tage frei und wenig Aussicht auf erfreuliches Fahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Februar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich und negativ?
> 
> Nervt mich halt. 5 Tage frei und wenig Aussicht auf erfreuliches Fahren.


 

das war für V. bestimmt 

nicht für dich
so bin wieder in Schlebusch


----------



## pommes5 (10. Februar 2010)

oh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...du siehst alles immer so negativ...



 Das war nur ein sachlicher Lagebericht mit abschließender Einschätzung der Situation. Meine wirklich negativen Äußerungen sind gestern ungehört im Wald verhallt....

Ist ja nicht so, daß man garnicht fahren könnte wegen zb. zuviel Schnee. Aber es ist eben durch den Neuschnee nicht mehr zu erkennen, ob man auf eine Eisplatte zusteuert oder es sich nur um gefrorenen Dreck handelt. Und anders als auf Schnee ist der Grenzbereich zwischen Drift und Sturz sehr schmal geworden. Das gilt es eben zu bedenken, wenn man derzeit unterwegs ist.


----------



## hummock (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo W-riders,

ich war heute unterwegs,wollte auch zum Pilz hoch,
habe aber 50m hinter Haus Fähr wieder gedreht,
nachdem ich mich 3mal fast lang gemacht habe. Auf
den von Neuschnee überzogenen Eisplatten war
auch schieben nicht möglich
Da kannst du besser mit Schlittschuhen vom Pilz aus
runter fahren oder wie Stefan Raab mit dem Wok 

Könnten ja die Tage mal alle mit unseren DX in nem
grossen Suppentopf da runter,bremsen brauchen wir nicht,
der Biergarten unten ist durch die Schneemassen eh
schon zusammengestürzt

Also,schlag den Raab 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> der Biergarten unten ist durch die Schneemassen eh schon zusammengestürzt



Ja, hab ich auch gesehen. Sieht schrill aus.


----------



## pommes5 (11. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht drehe ich heute ne Runde in Richtung Ohligser Heide. Da war es zumindest Sonntag noch vergleichsweise frei.


----------



## cycleman (12. Februar 2010)

jau ohligserheide, hackhauserwald, hildener stadtwald, haaner stadtwald und sowas sind fast komplett frei von schnee+eis


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Februar 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Vielleicht drehe ich heute ne Runde in Richtung Ohligser Heide. Da war es zumindest Sonntag noch vergleichsweise frei.


 

Heute nicht mehr


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2010)

Kommt morgen vormittag einer mit, oder muss ich dann doch allein fahren?


----------



## pommes5 (14. Februar 2010)

Lars und ich wollten morgen auch fahren. Treffen uns gegen 11 in Höhscheid. Er hatte da ne Runde ausgeguckt - kenne ich auch noch nicht komplett. Interesse?


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2010)

11 is zu spät muss um eins wieder im Krankenhaus sein, noch ne Schulung über Diabetes. Langsam qualmt mir der Schädel ( zuviel input ) aber war macht man nicht alles für die Königstochter jüngste.

Na ja macht nichts, fahr dann mal nicht den Pilz hoch sondern den in Friedrichtstal und komm am Rüden wieder raus.

ALLES FÜR DEN CLUB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2010)

An der Eissituation dürfte sich noch nichts geändert haben. Ich bleibe da vorerst lieber im Flachland. Macht zwar keinen Spaß, aber dazu war der WP ja auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *An der Eissituation dürfte sich noch nichts geändert haben.* Ich bleibe da vorerst lieber im Flachland. Macht zwar keinen Spaß, aber dazu war der WP ja auch nicht gedacht.


 
Ja da haste recht und Spaß macht wirklich was anderes.
hab nach zwei Std aufgegeben.

ALES FÜR DEN CLUB


----------



## lhampe (15. Februar 2010)

Hier rund um Höhscheidt war alles OK. Schöner Neuschnee, zwar teilweise auf Eis. Lies sich aber super fahren. Pommes und ich sind nur ein bißchen gerutscht;-). War ne schöne 20km / 2h / 530hm Tour. Also keines wegs flach.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. Februar 2010)

..... nach der langen Eiszeit würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fahren, allerdings gibt es einige wenige Probleme.

1. ich finde meine Räder nicht mehr 
2. wenn ich sie gefunden hätte, bräuchten sie einen Service
3. ich bräuchte eine Schulung zur Bedienung
4. ich müßte ein Fahrtraining machen
5. ich sollte ein Gleichgewichtstraining machen, da Spinningräder fest stehen
5. ich kenne mich im Wald nicht mehr aus
6. ich bin nicht trainiert und übergewichtigt
7. es ist kalt und naß
8. momentan läuft Olympia, CL und die Bundesliga ist auch interessant


....also genug Gründe um nicht zu fahren

in diesem Sinne  

ride on


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2010)

Du meinst wohl, weil du mal wieder 4 Punkte eingetragen hast, hier so rumpupen zu können?!

Von mir akzeptierte Gründe das WP-Team im Stich zu lassen, gibt es viele. Die 8 von dir genannten gehören definitiv leider nicht dazu...

Erwarte also bis Ende März noch mind 300P von Dir 

Viel Spaß dann beim 72h-Schlaflos-Spinning-Marathon und anschließendem 96h Dauersaunieren mit fetten Fleischklöpsen....


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Februar 2010)

Fahr die beim Spinning hintereinander, wie vernünftige Mountainbike 
oder in fünferreihen nebeneinander wie die Rennradfahrer.

V. du hast da nen Rechenfehler 72 h x 4 punkte gibt nur 144 WP Punkte. 
Dauersauna sind nur 2 Punkte und sind unter Alternativer Sportarten einzutragen.

Wieso fährt Marki Mark mit den Rädern und nicht mit dem Rollator, ist doch viel einfacher, kein Service, keine Schulung, kein Fahrertraining, Gleichgewichtssinn braucht man auch nicht, im Wald kann man damit sowieso nicht fahrn.

ÜÜübergewichtig sind die meisten Senioren, Nass und Kalt ja das ist wohl wahr, in unserm Alter ist das nicht gut für die Gelenke.

Aber Olympia und Bundesliga :kotz:kann man in der Zusammenfassung anschauen, was ist CL?

so jetzt komm in die Puschen, staub dein Drahtesel ab und zeig uns das du ein ganzer Mann bist. 
Sonst kanst du im nächsten Jahr dein eigenes Team betreuen. 

Ich hab da auch schon einen Namen " *Superweichei Schuppen Junior* "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (16. Februar 2010)

Ab Mittwoch soll es mit den Temperaturen ja merklich bergauf gehen. Dann können wir noch nen ordentlichen, gemeinsamen Endspurt hinlegen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 72 h x 4 punkte gibt nur 144 WP Punkte.




Du wirst mit der Rechnung sicherlich alle Dachdeckerarbeiten bekommen, die ich jemals zu vergeben haben sollte....


----------



## pommes5 (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## Juppidoo (16. Februar 2010)

Suche einen günstigen Dachdecker für umfangreiche Arbeiten. Hat da jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr wollt,

da geb ich den Händelerrabat für meine Bikekumpel`s von 20% weiter, vergesse meinen Gewinn von 11% und der Herr Schäuble bekommt auch nichts ( 19 % MwSt)
macht 50% Nachlass also genau die hälfte.
ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich vertippt und es nicht bemerkt ( Asche auf mein Haupt )

So jetzt was anderes 

Was ist eigendlich mit einem Clubtreffen, incl. WP-Punkte für ALLE ?


----------



## pommes5 (17. Februar 2010)

was wann wo?


----------



## cycleman (17. Februar 2010)

räusper.......ich meld mich mal hier zu wort.

fährt jemand die woche abends mal ne runde im dunklen?

war samstag springen in leichlingen und montag 46km im schnee unterwegs. es fährt sich super gut und man hat mächtig grip


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Chris, habe die Faxen ziemlich Dicke von dem weißen Zeugs, was sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob es nun als Eis, nasser Matsch, griffiger Schnee oder sonstwas unter meinen Reifen auftauchen soll. 
Werde mich daher frühestens am WE wieder Richtung Glüder wagen. Vorher nur flach zum Rhein und zurück.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2010)

ja hier ich, bin heute beim Jokomen in Lev. nix dolles aber allein im Dunkeln da hab ich keine Traute zu.

Clubtreffen? nicht alle auf einmal. 
Dachte so an eine Abschlusstour im März mit 20 Punkten für jeden, damit wir noch unter den Top 100 bleiben.
( Pausen werden mitgerechnet )


----------



## pommes5 (18. Februar 2010)

Bin ich bei, sach nur wann. Top 100 ist ein Ziel, dass ich auch durchaus gerne erreichen würde.

In der vorletzten Märzwoche (20-27) bin ich allerdings in Italien - dürfte auch nochmal ordentlich Punkte bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2010)

Nun gut, dann schlag ich mal den 13 oder 14 März vor.
Vieleich kann man mal wo anders fahren, vieleicht Altenberg / Dhüntal oder 7 GB,
Ahrtal oder Eifel, Dortmund/ Witten soll auch nett sein
Transportmöglichkeit ist vorhanden ( 6 Räder aber nur drei sitzplätze )


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2010)

Habe da ne nette Runde vom Schöllerhof zum Purder Bach und über den Linneftrail zurück, die traditionell im WP gefahren wird. Da wäre auch die Anreise nicht so weit mit dem Auto.

Bringt 47km/800Hm/14Punkte


----------



## pommes5 (18. Februar 2010)

Gerne. Wohin ist mir tendentiell Wurscht, 13/14 müsste passen. Lieber Samstag aber. Auto für 2 Bikes und 3 Leute hätte ich auch.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Februar 2010)

Schöllerhof war ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht, 
Samstag ist in dieser Gegend auch besser als Sonntag, Horden von Spaziergänger die zu sechs nebeneinander gehn.

Startzeit 12 Uhr? 

Dieser Termin ist vorgemerkt.

Vieleicht kommt ja auch Nichtmitglieder mit? Würde aber die Teilnehmerzahl auf 8 - 10 begrenzen.


----------



## pommes5 (19. Februar 2010)

Wo isn das? Wie lange fährt man hin? 12 Uhr Abfahrt hier im Auto oder 12 Uhr Abfahrt da im Sattel?

edit: ises das?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2010)

Ja, richtig. Die Tour geht dann nordwärts durchs Eifgental bis hinter Dhünn, dann über die Dörpfelderhöhe und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück Richtung Dhünntalsperre und am Schluß die lange Abfahrt über den Linneftrail. Danach lockeres Ausrollen neben der Dhünn bis zum Auto.
Wer gut drauf ist, kann ja auch mit dem Rad anreisen...


Abfahrtszeit ist immer am Startpunkt. Aber bis dahin sind ja noch 3 Wochen. Wer weiß, wie dann das Wetter ist. Rechne zwar nicht mehr mit Schnee, aber Regen kommt auf der Tour auch nicht gerade gut, um es gelinde auszudrücken....


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Februar 2010)

Samstag oder Sonntag ?

800 hm ? ist ja gelacht, bin auf´m Alpencross 1980 hm gestrampelt 

Ich lass mich auf der Hälfte von meiner Frau abholen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auf der Hälfte von meiner Frau abholen.



In den 3 Wochen bis zum vorgemerkten Termin (Samstag) kannst du noch locker soviel trainieren, daß dich deine Frau nicht unterwegs abholen muß.


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Februar 2010)

wenn fit, bin ich auch damit, Termin ist geblockt!

Altenberg ist nice (bin in Blecher aufgewachsen), da macht man nie was falsch.
Aber Linnef im Regen/bei starker Nässe ist nicht so erstrebenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (19. Februar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> wenn fit, bin ich auch damit, Termin ist geblockt!
> 
> Altenberg ist nice (bin in Blecher aufgewachsen), da macht man nie was falsch.
> Aber *Linnef im Regen/bei starker Nässe* ist nicht so erstrebenswert...


 

Bis dahin ist er bestimmt trocken.

Da haben wir ja einen Ortskundigen der uns die besten Trail`zeigen kann

@ Kaminfreund
Samstag den 13.03
und das mit dem Alpencross war letztes Jahr.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Altenberg ist nice



Die Tour ist darauf ausgelegt, das Ballungsgebiet zwischen Altenberg und Ringwall Eifgenburg möglichst schnell hinter sich zu lassen. 
Hinter Neuenmühle/Finkenholl wirds schon leerer und hinter der Ortschaft Dhünn gehört einem der Wald/Trail quasi fast allein. 
Daß man dann hinterher auf dem Rückweg an der Dhünntalsperre/Linneftrail wieder mit mehr Publikum (ob mit oder ohne Bike) zu rechnen hat, ist klar.

Kleiner Hinweis: abkürzen geht bei der Tour nicht. Wer also nach 20km schlapp macht, muß den selben Weg zurück bzw. über Straße, aber das ist eher noch länger. Aber ich denke nicht, daß da jemand Konditionsprobleme bekommt, denn ich brauch eh ca. alle 60min eine Pause auf der Runde. Und es ist ja keine "jeden-Berg" Tour.

Aber was will ich mich mit ungelegten Eier aufhalten - was ist denn am Wochenende, morgen/übermorgen? Werde gleich noch eine kleine Testrunde drehen, evtl. mal unten lang nach Glüder zum Schneecheck.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Februar 2010)

Ja morgen ab Mittag hab ich frei, so um eins halb zwei.
der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## pommes5 (19. Februar 2010)

Bin am Wochenende wenn dann mit Moni auf Tour, evtl. Samstag mit Chris. Wir müssen bei Moni noch was an Grundlage reinbringen, damit der Urlaub in Italien nicht in zu viel Frust endet. Eher nicht gruppentauglich, was wir da vorhaben.

Bedingungen hier um Ohligs herum gerade waren übrigens: Tiefmatsch und Restschnee, aber keinerlei Eis mehr.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Februar 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag ?
> 
> 800 hm ? ist ja gelacht, bin auf´m Alpencross 1980 hm gestrampelt
> 
> Ich lass mich auf der Hälfte von meiner Frau abholen.



O.k. mach ich auch, dann können wir ja mit den Frauen noch Kuchen essen gehen, während die anderen sich abstrampeln.

Ich guck mal, dass ich dann kann, kann man als Nichtmitglied mitfahren?


----------



## pommes5 (19. Februar 2010)

Jo, hatte doch schon jemand vorgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (20. Februar 2010)

ich war`s


----------



## cycleman (20. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr euch sonntag trefft: wann? und wo?


----------



## pommes5 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich meld mich erstmal vorläufig ab. Erkältung hat mich im Griff


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Februar 2010)

Na dann gut besserung, hoffe doch das du schnell wieder fit bist für den WP, denn alleine kann ich hier nichts reißen.

Einen hat die Sofaschwerkraft angezogen , der ander kann ncit mehr gehen ( auch hier gute besserung ) und der letzte im bunde hat nichts Anzuziehen und schaut den Mädels beim Spinning nur auf den .......


----------



## cycleman (22. Februar 2010)

war samstag auf trockenen dirts springen und sonntag auf teilweise schneematschigen trails im neandertal unterwegs. bei dem sonnigen wetter bekommt man einen vorgeschmack auf die kommende bikesaison.
RIDE ON


----------



## pommes5 (22. Februar 2010)

So, bis Mittwoch hat mich der Doc erstmal außer Gefecht geschrieben. Danach mal sehen. Perfekt getimed


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Februar 2010)

[ und der letzte im bunde hat nichts Anzuziehen und schaut den Mädels beim Spinning nur auf den .......[/QUOTE]

....und ich sage dir, da sind ein paar Granaten dabei


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo ist da jemand, 

fährt einer, oder sogar mehrere, am Sonntag mit dem Rad durch den Wald?
Alleine fahren ist doof.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2010)

Kommt aufs Wetter und die Uhrzeit an. Samstag kann ich nicht. 

PS: ich habe es getan! ENDLICH mein Schutzblech vorne montiert (bei der Lefty ja nicht so trivial, genau wie der Tachogeber)
Wird gleich noch getestet. Das erste Mal, daß ich mich auf nasse Wege freue....


----------



## lhampe (24. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. Kommt aufs Wetter an. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie man auf Erde fährt...

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (24. Februar 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Kommt aufs Wetter an. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie man auf Erde fährt...
> 
> Lars



WTF is "Erde"?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> WTF is "Erde"?



Gabs in höheren Lagen dieses Jahr noch garnicht zu sehen...

die Temperaturen heute nachmittag liessen mich ja schon fast an ne Tour in kurzer Hose denken.

Ja, was soll ich sagen - das Schutzblech vorne ist für mich DAS Highlight an meinem Bike die letzten Jahre. Na gut, der Umstieg von der DLR auf die Lefty Max war auch nicht schlecht, aber ungleich teurer. 
Aber ab jetzt: Nie wieder Dreck in der Fre$$e, herrlich! Ein vollkommen neues Fahrgefühl....
Ein kleiner Teil kommt zwar noch vorne rüber und hoch bis zum Steuerrohr, aber da werde ich analog zum hinteren Fender auch eine kleine Duchsgelflaschenverlängerung dranbasteln. Wenn schon Trash, dann auch richtig!

Die 2 Nachteile der Lefty für Dreckhasser wie mich:
Da die Lefty bauartbedingt keine Gabelbrücke über dem Reifen hat, fehlt somit auch dessen Schutzfunktion vor den tangential nach vorne abfliegenden Dreckspritzern. Alles, was den Reifen im oberen Teil verlässt, fliegt vom Fahrtwind hochgeblasen direkt in Lenkerhöhe und darüber zurück. Herkömmliche Gabeln bieten da schon von Haus aus etwas mehr Schutz.

Obwohl die Leftys nach wie vor aktuell und nun sogar auch für 1 1/8 Zoll Rahmen frei verfügbar sind, gibt es keinen Montageadapter mehr für die SKS Shockboards. Die Dinger sind so begehrt, daß sie auf ebay schon für über 20Eu gehandelt wurden
Die Lösung von Dr.Cannondale ist mir mit 36Eu auch zu teuer. Also muß man was basteln. Habe lange nach passenden Gummipuffern gesucht und nun einen Türstoppergummi ausm Baumarkt außen leicht abgedremelt, so daß er fest von unten ins 35mm Steuerrohr passt. Da noch das Schutzblech mit ner Schraube dran und fertig ist die Laube.

Ein Schlammfahrer wird dadurch mit Sicherheit aus mir auch nicht mehr, aber meine Laune über die gegebenen Bedingungen dürfte bedeutend besser werden....


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein Schlammfahrer wird dadurch mit Sicherheit aus mir auch nicht mehr, aber meine Laune über die gegebenen Bedingungen dürfte bedeutend besser werden....


 

Na da bin ich aber froh, nicht dauernd das gemaule über siffige Trail`s im Nacken


----------



## jokomen (25. Februar 2010)

Ich kanns mir schon bildlich vorstellen: Ein fröhlich pfeifender Einbeingabelfahrer im meterhohen Schlammgespritze.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...fröhlich pfeifender...



eben, das ging ja mit Dreck auf den Lippen so schlecht...


----------



## pommes5 (27. Februar 2010)

Sonne!


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Februar 2010)

Heute eine Testrunde nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz.

Wunderbares Wetter, 13°, Sonne, sogar wenig Matsch und: 
kein Eis
kein Schnee,

jucheee.

Frühlings erwachen:
Wanderer, Reiter, Jogger, alle waren gut drauf und freundlich zueinander.

Dann noch Chris am Rüdendenkmal getroffen und eine Runde mit ihm Orth hoch und Fernseh runter.

Also, äußere Umstände bestens, aber Fuß/Zeh hat doch arg gepocht in den Schuhen, war nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## pommes5 (1. März 2010)

Morgen oder Mittwoch abend Team Nightride? Soll beide Tage trocken sein.


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2010)

Teamride sollten wir machen, Termin ist mir egal.
Wir hängen ja schon wieder auf der 2. Seite 
Ich fahre gleich mal ne Runde um die Seng, Sturmschäden checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (1. März 2010)

Wir sind halt etwas krankheitsgeplagt momentan. Top 100 ist aber immer noch drin denke ich.

Wenn sonst keiner was sagen will, werfe ich einfach mal Mittwoch 18.30 WA in den Raum.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wenn sonst keiner was sagen will, werfe ich einfach mal Mittwoch *18.30 WA* in den Raum.


 

Bingo, bin dabei. 

ich stells dann mal ins LMB


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2010)

Ollns chlor, dann fahrmer mal wieder!

Um die Seng liegen 3 Bäume, man kommt aber ohne viel klettern drunter her. Ansonsten nur Zweige auf den Wegen.
Vorm Altersheim Weltersbach ist noch gesperrt, aber man kommt auch durch. Weiter unten in Roderbirken wurde schon gesägt und der Talweg wieder frei gemacht. Allerdings sind die Wege sehr weich, nachdem der Frost komplett weg ist. Laut Vorhersage soll es ja wieder frieren, kann nicht schaden, dann ist die Mocke wenigstens fest.
Insgesamt sieht es (noch) harmloser aus als bei Kyrill. Ich befürchte aber, daß wir in diesem Jahr noch oft auf plötzlich umgestürzte Bäume treffen werden, obwohl vorher kein Sturm war.
Das war nach Kyrill auch lange Zeit so. An Stellen, wo kein "schiefer" Baum stand, liegt bei der nächsten Tour ein paar Tage später so ein Ding über den Weg.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. März 2010)

Hust Hust Räusper,

Ähm nur drei Teammitglieder, da stand aber heute Mittag noch jemand auf der Liste, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, wo isser hin 
Hat er nichts zum Anziehen oder wartet der Rest der Truppe auf Sissiwetter.

Für alle unentschlossene, dachte so an die Enrgyrunde, bei der Tante Kähte vorbei

So jetzt rasch zum Anmelden, sonst red ich kein Wort mehr mit euch


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Für alle unentschlossene, dachte so an die Enrgyrunde, bei der Tante Kähte vorbei



Einspruch euer Ehren, dürfte extreem schalammich sein. Würde lieber meine aufgeschobene Runde Richtung Müngsten und Dorperhof machen.

Also unten lang nach Glüder, hinterm Tierheim rauf, rüber über die Burger Landstraße, Höhenweg incl. Singletrail Richtung Müngsten, rauf nach Dorperhof und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter zum Tierheim.
Dann Glüder rückwärts zum Raderhof und irgendwie beim Leide vorbei runter Richtung Rüden und zurück. Geht ganz schnell, zumindest auf der Tastatur...

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob Sturmschäden Richtung Müngsten sind. Aber die Opladen-Runde ist ja auch nicht sicher. Deshalb: Säge einpacken!


----------



## pommes5 (2. März 2010)

bin morgen nicht dabei, fahre mit moni

sorry aber urlaubsvorbereitung hat vorrang und punkte gibts ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Einspruch euer Ehren, dürfte extreem schalammich sein. Würde lieber meine aufgeschobene Runde Richtung Müngsten und Dorperhof machen.
> 
> Also unten lang nach Glüder, hinterm Tierheim rauf, rüber über die Burger Landstraße, Höhenweg incl. Singletrail Richtung Müngsten, rauf nach Dorperhof und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter zum Tierheim.
> Dann Glüder rückwärts zum Raderhof und irgendwie beim Leide vorbei runter Richtung Rüden und zurück. Geht ganz schnell, zumindest auf der Tastatur...


 

Von mir aus gehnemigt.

@ Pommes

Du kannst die Moni auch mitbringen.


*Und was ist mit dem Rest der Truppe*
den R2 hab ich in seinem Heimatdorf fahren sehn, ergo isser da


----------



## pommes5 (2. März 2010)

will sie nicht
wir fahren morgen alleine


----------



## R2-D2 (2. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Von mir aus gehnemigt.
> 
> *Und was ist mit dem Rest der Truppe*
> den R2 hab ich in seinem Heimatdorf fahren sehn, ergo isser da



Ja, hier bin ich, kann aber terminlich nicht am Mittwoch. Habe aber schon den 13.03. auf der Terminliste stehen.


----------



## cycleman (3. März 2010)

was ist am 13. 03.?


----------



## pommes5 (3. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6857036&postcount=1707

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6857128&postcount=1708


----------



## cycleman (3. März 2010)

hmmm samstag is ja doof. 
da muss ich erst arbeiten und dann mountainbike-fahren-wie-männer


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hust Hust Räusper,
> 
> Ähm nur drei Teammitglieder, da stand aber heute Mittag noch jemand auf der Liste, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, wo isser hin
> Hat er nichts zum Anziehen oder wartet der Rest der Truppe auf Sissiwetter.
> ...



........ ich war´s aber ist doch Länderspiel heute. Außerdem habe ich keine Luft in den Reifen .......


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> ... mountainbike-fahren-wie-männer



...über das Stadium sind wir schon wieder hinaus....
Wenns zu steil wird, wird hemmungslos geschoben. Bergauf wie bergab...



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ........ ich war´s aber ist doch Länderspiel heute. Außerdem habe ich keine Luft in den Reifen .......



komm, Schwadlappen, geh Spinnen und dann Saunieren, macht wenigstens 4 Puntke....


----------



## Langenfelder (3. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ........ ich war´s aber ist doch Länderspiel heute. Außerdem habe ich keine Luft in den Reifen .......


 

Erst war´s Olympia, jetzt ises Fußball, und was kommt dann


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... und was kommt dann



...wahrscheinlich Synchronschwimmen und rhythmische Sportgymnastik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (4. März 2010)

Es gibt doch noch einige interessante "Sport"arten: Snooker, Poker, Wettputzen (curling), Golf ... die Liste lässt sich bestimmt beliebig erweitern


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...wahrscheinlich Synchronschwimmen und rhythmische Sportgymnastik....



......ok ihr wollt Krieg ? Habt ihr Rocky noch vor Augen ? Mit dem Baumstamm den Berg hoch !

Ich komme zurück !!! hart und dreckig 

Die Weichen sind gestellt.

Sonntag Willi, Donnerstag Joko


----------



## jokomen (5. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Die Weichen sind gestellt.Sonntag Willi, Donnerstag Joko



OKEY, Dein Trainer steht bereit. Es wird ein harter Weg! Lassen wir die Kampfsau aus Dir raus.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ......ok ihr wollt Krieg ? Habt ihr Rocky noch vor Augen ? Mit dem Baumstamm den Berg hoch !
> 
> Ich komme zurück !!! hart und dreckig
> 
> ...


 

Das will ich sehn, frag mal meine Regierung für So nach Ausgang

Sonntag geht nicht, da feier ich meinen Geb. nach


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich komme zurück !!!



Ja, toll, 3 Wochen vor Ende vom Winterpokal....

Aber da wir derzeit eh etwas schwächeln, ist jede Unterstützung Gold wert.


----------



## pommes5 (5. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Sonntag Willi, Donnerstag Joko



Wie schauts denn bei dir mit dem Samstag danach aus?


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. März 2010)

Muß Samstag den 13. höchstwahrscheinlich arbeiten, es kann aber sein, dass es nur ein kurzer Termin ist. 


Ich brauche nochmal die Koordinaten für den 13.

Gruß

der der zurück kommt


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2010)

51.063442°
  7.141903°


----------



## R2-D2 (7. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 51.063442°
> 7.141903°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (7. März 2010)

Nun lass mer mal unsern Freund nicht hinterm Ofen liegen

Wir dachten uns so zum Abschluss des WP, das wir alle zusammen mal ne Runde drehen sollten. Da der Pommes bald in Urlaub fährt, ( der Drecksack fährt zum beiken nach Italien ) und nur noch am 13. oder 14.03 kann. Hat unser Stammesältester den Vorschlag gemacht mal vom Schöllerhof zu starten. 
Abfahrt 12 Uhr am 13.03 
bisherige Anmeldungen
- Der Gide
- Pommes
- R3Po
- Juppidoo ?
- lhampe
- und ich
vieleicht den einen oder anderen aber max 8 Mann ( Frau )


----------



## lhampe (7. März 2010)

Ich wollte mir auch einen Platz reservieren.

Ich kann mit Pommes doch nicht in Urlaub fahren wenn der Trainingsvorsprung hat

Und ob's Wetter in Italien wirklich besser wird, ist noch nicht ausdiskutiert. Dort ist Anfang nächster Wocher starker Schneefall vorausgesagt. Übernächste Woche soll es aber schon über 10° sein

Gruß
Lars


----------



## pommes5 (7. März 2010)

A propos: Peter: Lars und ich würden gern dein Mitfahrangebot wahrnehmen.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. März 2010)

von wo soll ich euch beide den Abholen ( keine Mehrfachnenungen )
A) Solingen - Mitte
B) Solingen - Ohligs
C) Solingen - Aufderhöhe
oder 
D) Langenfeld - Richrath


----------



## pommes5 (7. März 2010)

b


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ......ok ihr wollt Krieg ? Habt ihr Rocky noch vor Augen ? Mit dem Baumstamm den Berg hoch !
> 
> Ich komme zurück !!! hart und dreckig
> 
> ...



Oh, fährt der jetzt auch um den Unterbacher See?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2010)

nun lass ihn doch, er fährt wenigstens und das gibt Punkte


----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2010)

Morgen Abend, jeder für sich oder alle zusammen?


----------



## pommes5 (8. März 2010)

morgen = Dienstag oder haste dich im Tag vertan? Vertippst dich ja in letzter Zeit gerne mal


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2010)

Morgen werde ich eher tagsüber unterwegs sein. Will mir mal den Linneftrail anschauen, wie es da hinten so mit Schnee aussieht.


----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2010)

Dann eben nicht, jeder für sich und alle für`s Team


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2010)

Termin für Samstag ist online


----------



## pommes5 (8. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Dann eben nicht, jeder für sich und alle für`s Team



Hast du meine Frage überlesen?


----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2010)

Ne ne, ich meint Dienstag, damit ich bis Sams. wieder Fit bin


----------



## pommes5 (8. März 2010)

Also halb sieben, same place? Wär dabei


----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2010)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (8. März 2010)

gut


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2010)

So Leute, 

ich war heute nachmittag im Eifgental unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich den Linneftrail fahren, aber da mich @benie70 freundlicherweise über Sturmschäden im E-Tal informiert hat (danke nochmal!) und der Linneftrail laut seiner Aussage ok ist, wollte ich mir dort die Lage mal ansehen.

Was soll ich sagen - man kann es vergessen! 
Ausgerechnet an einer "strategisch günstigen"  steilen Hanglage hinter der Markusmühle ist der Trail auf rund 50m komplett dicht, die Bäume liegen runter bis ins Wasser, Umgehung unmöglich. 





Das blöde ist nun, daß man auf der anderen Seite keine wirkliche Alternative hat, außer auf Straße bis Dabringhausen und dann wieder runter ins Tal. Sehr reizvoll.
Ich habe versucht, auf der anderen Seite weiterzukommen - mit mäßigem Erfolg. 15-20cm Neuschnee, weitere umgestürzte Bäume, da half nur Schieben und Tragen, was gleich mal nasse Füße bedeutet. Ich muß sagen, das ist nicht die Art, wie ich die Tour am Samstag beginnen möchte.
Aber auch weiter unten Richtung Ringwall, dort wo die Eisenkette als Sicherung angebracht ist, liegen schon diverse größere Bäume ähnlich diesem hier auf dem Weg.





Da ich nun überhaupt nicht weiß, wie es weiter oben hinter Dhünn und auf der anderen Seite am Purder Bach aussieht bzgl. Baumschäden, und man keine Alternaitve als Abkürzung/Umfahrung hat, bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen, die *Tour abzusagen und stattdessen "Rund um Solingen" anzubieten*. Dauer und HM sind in etwa gleich.

Hier haben wir die Sicherheit, bei Baumsperren auf die Talwege ausweichen zu können und es sind kaum Fußmärsche und Kletterorgien im Tiefschnee zu erwarten. 

Treffpunkt wäre dann am Friedhof Kapeller Weg, wiederum um 12 Uhr.

Ich werde den Termin dann umändern und die eingetragenen Teilnehmer noch per PM informieren.

Ist zwar blöd, aber es macht nicht wirklich Spaß, durch den Schnee stapfend und das Rad zerrend/schiebend/werfend durchzuboxen.
Da fahren wir die Runde lieber mal, wenn es warm und trocken ist. Man munkelt, sowas soll dieses Jahr noch vorkommen...

Nicht genug des Leidens, durfte ich den Rest der Tour von Markusmühle aus über Burscheid/Biesenbach/Opladen auch noch ca. 90min im Dunkeln nach hause fahren.
Was war geschehen? Ich hatte zwar Licht dabei - aber wenn im Keller à la Ludolfs alles auf einem Haufen liegt, greift man schonmal zum falschen Akku 
Ist schon klasse, wenn man denkt, hui, jetzt wirds aber Zeit fürs Licht, man dann inkompatible Anschlüsse vorfindet und noch 25km über nun dunkle Wege vor sich hat. Passenderweise hatte ich natürlich auch meine Helmlampe nicht dabei.
Als ich so in der Nacht abwärts dahinradle (wenigstens ab Burscheid fast keine Steigungen mehr!) denke ich noch, wäre ja der Knaller, wenn ich mich verguckt hätte und doch die passende Lampe zum Akku im Rucksack wäre - war aber nicht.
Was ich dann aber daheim in den Tiefen meines 93er Deuter fand, war der kleine Lupine Notakku, der GENAU FÜR SOLCHE FÄLLE immer da drin ist - Aaargh!
Mit dem wäre ich sicher noch auf kleinster Stufe fast bis nach Hause gekommen. Ouh Mann ey, was man nich im Kopp hat. Naja, dürfte mir wohl kein zweites Mal passieren...


.


----------



## jokomen (10. März 2010)

Von den Sturnschäden im E-Tal wurde mir am SO auch berichtet. Da das aber ein Hauptwanderweg ist, sollte der aber nicht so lange versperrt bleiben. Die Jungs mit den orangen Helmen mit Gesichtsschutz sind ja schon fleißig dabei, handliche Stücke für den Abtransport davon anzufertigen....

In Altenberg ist auch einiges runtergekommen, z.B. der Weg unterhalb vom Erberich, der zum Hotel Wißkirchen führt. Dort habe ich aber übers Feld eine Alternative angelegt. 

Die Trails von Schlebusch bis Odenthal habe ich am SO und gestern noch mit Muskelkraft und Handsäge wieder besser fahrbahr gemacht.  Sind jetzt nur noch 2 Stellen dabei, wo ich etwas mehr Sägefläche zur Verfügung brauche...

Ja, ja, nachts ohne Lampe im Bergischen ist schon toll. Habe ich auch mal erlebt, wo ich auf ner Wurzelpassage meine Akkuflasche verloren habe und nicht mehr wieder gefunden habe......


----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2010)

Einverstanden mit der Ersatztour. Klingt wirklich sinnvoller bei den gegebenen Umständen.

Pünktlich zum Wochenende soll es ja auch wieder schneien und regnen, dann haben wir die Trails wenigstens weitgehend für uns allein und müssen nicht (wie letzten Sonntag) stellenweise Slalom um die Fußgänger fahren


----------



## cycleman (10. März 2010)

werde mir die pocket-chainsaw kaufen. 3zoll dicker ast in 10sek


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Hab ich seit vorletzter Woche auch, geiles Teil


----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2010)

wovon redet ihr?


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Pocket Chainsaw (Taschenkettensäge) 
Wo ist der Wald??


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> wovon redet ihr?




Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2010)

klev0r


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2010)

aber auch damit würde man das Eifgental nicht frei bekommen ...


----------



## jokomen (10. März 2010)

Hey, 

wenn sich bis KW 12 da nix getan hat, sollten wir uns da mal gemeinsam mit der kleinen KettensägenDose vor Ort treffen. Rumpftraining soll ja auch für Biker ganz gut sein. 

Ich machs hier in kleinen Stücken, bei jeder Tour ist ein holziger Wegversperrer fällig. Ein wenig Durchblutung im Oberkörper kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2010)

ich hab da ne grosse Säge ( Benzinbetrieben ) damit geht`s schneller.
Als entlohnung nehm ich die Stämme dann mit nach Hause für`n Ofen.
Anhäger an die Räder, das gibt extrapower in den Beinen.
Wenn das der Kaminfreund liest will er warscheinlich auch mitmachen


----------



## Benie70 (10. März 2010)

@Enrgy
für den Fall, dass die Lampe mal ausfällt hab ich immer so ne "paar Euro LED" Stirnlampe von Aldi im Rucksack, wiegt nicht viel und hat mir in ähnlicher Situation schonmal gute Dienste geleistet.....
gibts bestimmt bald wieder....
Viel Spass am Samstag!


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2010)

Benie70 schrieb:


> @Enrgy
> für den Fall, dass die Lampe mal ausfällt hab ich immer so ne "paar Euro LED" Stirnlampe von Aldi im Rucksack...




Hi Bernie,

Jaaa, hab ich doch auch dabei das Teil! Normalerweise....
Nur gestern dacht ich halt, weil ich schon Tesla+Akku, GPS wegen Orientierung der Umfahrung, Fotoapparat und Banane zusätzlich zum normalen Gepäck (Riegel, Werkzeug, Verbandkram, Schlauch und Pumpe) im Rucksack hatte, lässte einfach mal die Stirnlampe daheim. 

Am meisten ärgert mich aber, das ich nicht mehr an den Notakku für die Tesla gedacht habe, was mir den Großteil dieser nebelfreien Nachtaktion erspart hätte 

Aber du kannst ja mitfahren, wenn wir die Tour mal bei warmem Wetter angehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (10. März 2010)

S-Tour ist gebongt.


----------



## pommes5 (11. März 2010)

Ah, ist dein Fuß wieder heile?


----------



## Benie70 (11. März 2010)

Warm tut wegen mir nicht Not, fahre den Winter durch.
Hab diesen Samstag schlicht keine Zeit, da ich 
mit dem Dealer meines Vertrauens den Aufbau meines neuen Bikes plane.....


----------



## willibike (11. März 2010)

Hallo MTB-Radfreunde

Sollte es doch mal wärmer werden, stehen die neuen Termine der Leverkusener Mountainbiker zu den Treffpunkten in Opladen und Schlebusch fest!
_______________________________________

Ab 08. April 2010 - bis ende September 2010

jeden Donnerstag Mountainbike "after work treff*

Start: 18:00 uhr

Treffpunkt: vor dem DB-Bahnhof 51379 Leverkusen-Opladen

Fahrzeit: 2-3 h
______________________________________

Ab 13. April 2010 - bis ende September 2010

jeden Dienstag Mountainbike - Treff

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Martin - Luther Str. 51379 Leverkusen - Schlebusch

Start: 18:00 uhr

Fahrzeit: 2 -3 h
_______________________________________

Ich freue mich auf Euch...


----------



## willibike (11. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Guckst du hier


Hab da was gefunden!
Mehr dazu hier


----------



## cycleman (11. März 2010)

@ willibike:wenn ich deinen nickname lese hab ich immer biene maja auf nem fahrrad vor meinem geistigen auge


----------



## willibike (11. März 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> @ willibike:wenn ich deinen nickname lese hab ich immer biene maja auf nem fahrrad vor meinem geistigen auge






Läßt Grüßen


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. März 2010)

Isser auch so pummelig? Kenn ihn ja nicht ....


----------



## jokomen (11. März 2010)

Wie jetzt pummelig, der Willi hat ne top Figur, genau wie die Maja. Ein runder Dampfkompressor mit Schwungmasse und schlanke, kraftstrotzende, nie müde werdende Schenkel.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Isser auch so pummelig? Kenn ihn ja nicht ....


 

hey ihr Nasen, kennenlernen, mitfahren und staunen.
Der Herr Willibike kennt da einige Trail`s im Umland von Lev. die sich sehr schön fahren lassen. ( Auch mit schwerem gerät )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (12. März 2010)

Der Unterschied ist aber, das der Willi die steilen Stücke auch noch hochfährt, wo andere schon lieber gehen.  Dafür sind die, die besser gehen, auch besser bei den Sprücheklopfen.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. März 2010)

Hey V+, 
ich glaub da stimmen deine Koordinaten nicht. 
Nach Google lande ich zwischen Haan und der A 46 im Ortsteil Mahnert,
Fahre dann doch lieber zum Kapeller Weg.

Da ist der Feund des Kamin`s gestern beim Joko mitgefahren und klagt über Rückenschmerzen?

Jürgen ich dachte Ihr seit mit dem Rad gefahren und habt keine Rüttmischen Spochtgyms dingsda gemacht.

Aber wir sind wieder auf Platz 100. ( wenigsten im monent )


----------



## jokomen (12. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich war die Trailpflege nicht beim Training eingeplant, wo auch schweres Bäumeheben mit auf dem Programm stand.  Wenn schon Rocky, dann richtig! 

Aber seht Euch vor, nach nur einer Einheit mir mir, betrug der Kraftzuwachs beim Kaminfreund schon beachtliche 8,3 %. Au Backe, wenn das so weitergeht, müsst Ihr Euch aber warm anziehen !


----------



## pommes5 (12. März 2010)

Wie die Koordinaten stimmen nicht? Das ist schlecht, nach denen hatte ich mich jetzt orientiert. Kapeller Weg sagt mir sonst nichts.


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Nach Google lande ich zwischen Haan und der A 46 im Ortsteil Mahnert...



Hassu Problämm oder was?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=51.120053°+6.991938°


Pommes, lass dir nix erzählen von unserem Rechenkünstler ...


----------



## pommes5 (12. März 2010)

Rechenkünstler 

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. März 2010)

ja ja ja, mag ja sein aber die 6.991938° gibt es nicht. Hört bei 6.59 auf. dann such mal schön

Waldfriedhof Kapeller Weg liegt bei 51°07`12.76 °N ,6°59`31.77" O

gz.
der Rechenkünstler


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2010)

Wenn ich Grad-Minuten-Sekunden gemeint hätte, würde das auch dort stehen. 
Aber es gibt doch tatsächlich in GE* noch mehr Möglichkeiten, Koordinaten anzugeben:





So, und nun Schluß mit der Haarspalterei , hoffen wir mal, daß es morgen trocken bleibt. Bis dann...



*=GoogleEarth, nix Gelsenkirchen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. März 2010)

Korinthenkacker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (12. März 2010)

dann simm wa ja voll morgen


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Korinthenkacker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 rabääääh, der hat angefangen!!!!!!!!!


PS: Mark, fährste mit morgen? Hast noch garnicht gebucht...


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> rabääääh, der hat angefangen!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS: Mark, fährste mit morgen? Hast noch garnicht gebucht...




...... also falls es nicht regnet und es >= 5 Grad ist und ich die Flasche MAsOller ( Cuvet aus Syrah Garnacha und CS ) gut vertrage (ich bin heute marki allein zuhause), dann könnte ich mir unter weiteren bestimmten Umständen vorstellen die A3 richtung Süden zu fahren und am ehemaligen Waldhotel junge Männer in Strumpfhosen zu treffen.


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> dann simm wa ja voll morgen



...auch heute schon


----------



## pommes5 (12. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...... also falls es nicht regnet und es >= 5 Grad ist und ich die Flasche MAsOller ( Cuvet aus Syrah Garnacha und CS ) gut vertrage (ich bin heute marki allein zuhause), dann könnte ich mir unter weiteren bestimmten Umständen vorstellen die A3 richtung Süden zu fahren und am ehemaligen Waldhotel junge Männer in Strumpfhosen zu treffen.



Auf deutsch also: Du bist nicht dabei. Schade. Wäre die erste und einzige komplette Teamfahrt gewesen.


----------



## ofi (13. März 2010)

hi zusammen,

ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet und hoffe das ist ok!? glaube den einen oder anderen von euch kenne ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (13. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn ich Grad-Minuten-Sekunden gemeint hätte, würde das auch dort stehen.
> Aber es gibt doch tatsächlich in GE* *noch mehr Möglichkeiten,* Koordinaten anzugeben:


 

Das entzog sich meiner Kenntnis  grosser V.+ 
Jetzt wird es aber langsam voll bei unserer Tour


----------



## pommes5 (13. März 2010)

allerdings
moin


----------



## pommes5 (13. März 2010)

na endlich Regen

damits auch ja nicht schön wird, ne


----------



## Langenfelder (13. März 2010)

das meiste geht daneben


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2010)

Soll ich absagen?


----------



## lhampe (13. März 2010)

ja, bitte


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. März 2010)

....also hier in Düsseldorf regnet es Katzen und Hunde !  Aber ich habe eh kein Recht hier irgend etwas zu sagen.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ....also hier in Düsseldorf regnet es Katzen und Hunde ! Aber ich habe eh kein Recht hier irgend etwas zu sagen.


 

genau 

ich würd fahrn ( was soll ich zu Hause )


----------



## pommes5 (13. März 2010)

s/würd/werd


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ....also hier in Düsseldorf regnet es Katzen und Hunde !  Aber ich habe eh kein Recht hier irgend etwas zu sagen.



is gut, leg dich wieder hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (13. März 2010)

Hier der Beweis für die Fantasiehöhenmeter meines Garmin 







Danke an den Guide, war gut!


----------



## R2-D2 (13. März 2010)

bin auch wieder da. 

Ihr kennt mich ja, war noch nie der Bergraffahrer. Ich schaf' ja selbst im Sommer bei Top-Kondition kaum die 800-900HM-Marke, da kann ich doch jetzt im Winter nicht mal eben die 700 HM aus dem Ärmel schütteln...
waren dann doch mit An- und Abfahrt 63km und 780HM

aber: alles für den Dackel, alle für den Club!



p.s.: Zum Glück hatte Enrgy in seiner Tourbeschreibung nur die Kaffe- und Kuchenpausen verboten, aber nicht die Pommesbuden


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> p.s.: Zum Glück hatte Enrgy in seiner Tourbeschreibung nur die Kaffe- und Kuchenpausen verboten, aber nicht die Pommesbuden



Die verbiete ich dann im Sommer, wenn du mehr Kondition hast und wir 1500Hm fahren....

Mit heute 70P auf einen Schlag machen wir auch nen guten Sprung in der Tabelle. Also dann ab jetzt Endspurt und jede Woche so ein Ding....


----------



## Langenfelder (13. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die verbiete ich dann im Sommer, wenn du mehr Kondition hast und wir 1500Hm fahren....
> 
> Mit heute 70P auf einen Schlag machen wir auch nen guten Sprung in der Tabelle. Also dann ab jetzt Endspurt und *jede Woche so ein Ding....*


 
von mir aus, was spricht dagegen


----------



## Schnegge (14. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So Leute,



Das wäre Ihr trail gewesen...





aufgenommen am letzen Sonntag von gegenüber. Hier wird das Ausmaß erst richtig sichtbar  seit heute weiß ich aber auch wie man's gut umkurbeln kann...

Weiter oben im Eifgental sah es am gleichen Tag übrigens so aus 





und zwei Tage zuvor am Feldberg (Taunus) hat der Strum auch gut gewütet...





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2010)

@Langenfelder: Heute abend wie letzte Woche?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. März 2010)

ne,
hab vergessen das ich auf einen Leergang in Gladbeck bin,
endet 19.30
Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2010)

ginge auch, heute wäre mir lieber
morgen (weil dann wärmer und trockener) will ich eigentlich mit Frau fahren

denke das könnte man aber tauschen


----------



## cycleman (16. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> denke das könnte man aber tauschen



Denkst du?

@all: ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2010)

Morgen wär mir auch lieber.


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2010)

Tausch geht klar. Also morgen 1830 WA? Keine Monsterrunde mehr vorm Urlaub bitte. 500Hm reichen auch mal


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Keine Monsterrunde mehr vorm Urlaub bitte. 500Hm reichen auch mal



Sag das dem Zeikelmän, der treibt uns doch immer so....


----------



## R2-D2 (16. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ginge auch, heute wäre mir lieber
> morgen (weil dann wärmer und trockener) will ich eigentlich mit Frau fahren
> 
> denke das könnte man aber tauschen




So plump hat aber noch keiner seine Frau zum Tausch angeboten,

o tempora, o mores


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So plump hat aber noch keiner seine Frau zum Tausch angeboten,
> 
> o tempora, o mores



Vielleicht will er meine, die fährt garkein Rad und ist froh, wenn ich die Bude zum biken verlasse...


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2010)

Ihr Spinner 

Also wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Also wer ist morgen dabei?



*meld*


----------



## Langenfelder (17. März 2010)




----------



## cycleman (17. März 2010)

wie immer 18:30Uhr WA Brücke?


----------



## pommes5 (17. März 2010)

jo

cheffe hat mich etwas in der zange heute (kurz vor dem urlaub kommen mal wieder "plötzlich" noch tausend wichtige sachen aus der schublade), es könnte sein, dass ich kurzfristig absagen muss

würde mich dann per sms bei chris oder peter melden
hoffentlich bis nachher


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2010)

Ich komm nicht. Ist mir zu warm und zu hell...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. März 2010)

Na super


----------



## pommes5 (18. März 2010)

Sorry dass das gestern nicht geklappt hat, die spinnen hier gerade alle etwas :kotz:

Wo warter denn?

Ich wollte von Dienstag noch was nachreichen: Im unteren Teil des Weges vom Pilz runter (der am Schild rein) liegt ein fetter Baum längs im Trail. Da sollte man nicht zu schnell ankommen


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wo warter denn?




Irgendiwie kreuz und quer:

Wipperaue-Friedrichshöhe-Rüden-Flocke Trail-Wupperhof-Burg Hohenscheid-Pfaffenberg-Bertramsmühle-HerrmanLönsDenkmal-Klärwer Burg-Tierheim

ab da hatten die Senioren genug und Drillinspector C. mußte alleine nochmal Richtung Pfaffenberg ziehen.

War auch so genug, 37km mit 600Hm... und wenn Chris mitfährt, hört man eben öfter mal ein "wir können noch da rauf und dann dort runter und dann da hinten rauf" etc usw...


----------



## cycleman (18. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ab da hatten die Senioren genug und Drillinspector C. mußte alleine nochmal Richtung Pfaffenberg ziehen.
> 
> .. und wenn Chris mitfährt, hört man eben öfter mal ein "wir können noch da rauf und dann dort runter und dann da hinten rauf" etc usw...



Unverschämtheit

Ich geb mir die größte Mühe euer angeschlagenes Herz-Kreislaufsystem zu rehabilitieren und was ist der Dank dafür.......man wird gedisst


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2010)

hier rauf  da runter
wenn es hell ist macht das ja noch Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (18. März 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> Unverschämtheit
> 
> Ich geb mir die größte Mühe euer angeschlagenes Herz-Kreislaufsystem zu rehabilitieren und was ist der Dank dafür.......man wird gedisst



ach komm, das kannste jawohl ab


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ach komm, das kannste jawohl ab



genau. wer am berg austeilt, kann auch im forum einstecken! 

und sooo schlimm wars ja nicht. die beiden senoiren waren meist einer meinung über nicht zu fahrende hömes, nur wenn die dann garnicht mehr weiter wussten, kam Big C zum einsatz und hat uns geschmeidig seine vorgeschlagenen auffahrten mit den in aussicht stehenden trails verwässert.

daß der trail runter zum klärwerk burg voll umgestürzter bäume liegt und wir uns auf dem umweg die frisch geputzten räder und klamotten einsauen, konnte er ja nicht wissen.......oder doch???


ich würde mal sagen, an der stelle könnte er ja am samstag seine destruktiven gedanken mal in sinnvolle gewalt umsetzen....


----------



## R2-D2 (18. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> hier rauf  da runter
> wenn es hell ist macht das ja noch Spass



neeeee:

hier rauf  da runter


und zwar unabhängig von der Tageszeit!


----------



## pommes5 (19. März 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> neeeee:
> 
> hier rauf  da runter
> 
> ...



 *aufdieUhrguck*


----------



## Langenfelder (19. März 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> neeeee:
> 
> hier rauf  da runter
> 
> ...


 


mitkommen,
und nicht nach 700Hm ich muss jetzt erst mal ne Pommes essen, ich bin raus
Pommes macht dicke Beine, aber nicht wie du das wiilst.


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> *aufdieUhrguck*



@ pommes 4:20 Uhr 

@ langenfelder 6:45 Uhr


----------



## Enrgy (20. März 2010)

@ kaminfreund

langenfelder 812 Punkte 

pommes5 414 Punkte 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
kaminfreund 119 Punkte


----------



## Langenfelder (20. März 2010)

der frühe Vogel fängtden Wurm 

V+ bist du fies


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ kaminfreund
> 
> langenfelder 812 Punkte
> 
> ...



.....das ist Mobbing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich wünsche sofort mit dem Gleichstellungsbeauftragten zu sprechen.
Ich fühle mich ausgegrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Gleichstellungsbeauftragten



...stell erstmal deine Punkte gleich, dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## Langenfelder (24. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...stell erstmal deine Punkte gleich, dann reden wir weiter...


 


mmmmmpf


jetzt mal was anderes was ist mit heute Abendk, super Wetter und keiner fährt das kann ja nicht sein.

18,30 WA ?


----------



## cycleman (24. März 2010)

ich fahr ab nächste Woche wieder regelmäßig Dienstags 

ich hoffe ihr seid wieder dabei.

könnte auch hin und wieder vom Laden bei WA vorbeifahren und jemanden einsammeln


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. März 2010)

Wa ??????????????????


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mmmmmpf
> 
> 
> jetzt mal was anderes was ist mit heute Abendk, super Wetter und keiner fährt das kann ja nicht sein.
> ...




... ich muß bis 19:00 arbeiten 

aber nächste Woche nur bis 17:00


----------



## cycleman (24. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wa ??????????????????



Wipper-Aue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. März 2010)

also fahr ich allein


----------



## pommes5 (24. März 2010)

Männer, Männer ... ts

Hab mir gestern den ersten Sonnenbrand eingefangen  Heute Ruhetag, morgen Shuttlevergnügen. Bis Sonntag mal


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2010)

War heut mal im Ahrtal, kurze Klamotten ausführen. Sehr fein. Bergauf habe ich mir manchmal schon Schatten gewünscht! 
Habe die Route der Tomburger von Sonntag etwas "useroptimiert"  und bin mit dem Auto nach Ahrbrück (ca 85km) und dann zunächst über Kesseling auf den Steinerberg, den Schrock rechts runter mit den herrlichen Serpentinen (endgeil der Trail, jahrelang dran vorbeigefahren )
Dann runter nach Reimerzhoven und durchs Tal entlang der Ahr zurück zum Auto. Das waren die ersten 22km. 
Nach kurzer Stärkung (sehr gut, wenn man nicht alles an Flüssigkeit und Nahrung mitschleppen muß) weiter im Tal ahraufwärts bis Liers, dann durchs Liersbachtal rauf nach Harscheid und dann in die 3 Hangtrails rund um Schuld. Nach getaner Arbeit wieder flach durchs Tal zurück nach Ahrbrück. 
Alles in Allem knappe 55km bei 1100Hm. 
Ein paar Änderungen werde ich in die Route noch einfließen lassen, es ist wenig spaßig, 27%-Rampen hinaufzuschieben. Aber wie heißt das Leitmotto der Tomburger: "Von Spaß war nie die Rede"...


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2010)

Ich habe ne Münze geschmissen, Ahrtal oder Dackelschneiden. Dackel hat gewonnen. 100 km durchs Bergische, war aber nicht wirklich im Ausdauerbereich, man bin ich unfit.


----------



## R2-D2 (24. März 2010)

Achtung: An alle Fahrer im Raum Langenfeld und L'lingen


----------



## Langenfelder (25. März 2010)

hab gestern auch die 3/4 Hose ausgeführt, brauchte bei den weißen Waden nicht mal ein Rücklicht

zum Pilz und zurück 3h und wenn das Wetter mitspielt am So. beim Sports In Team die Anfängertour A. 
Das gibt Punkte


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2010)

Ich hab mir eben mal die Strecke in den Sandbergen angeschaut. Eigentlich ist da nichts großartig Neues seit meinem letzten Besuch im Herbst 09 dazugekommen, nur oben auf dem Sandberg ist eine kleiner, feiner Pumptrack entstanden, der aber keinesfalls die eh schon dort vorhandenen alten Schützengräben "verschandelt". 
Mir ist es unverständlich, warum sich Anwohner darüber beklagen sollten, daß dort in dieser Senke unterhalb des Kopfes mit Rädern den Berg runtergerollt wird.
Der ehemalige breite Weg, der bis auf den Sandberg geführt hat und mal so breit war, daß man sogar mit dem Auto rauf kam (habsch Anfangs der 80er selbst noch geschafft), war vor 2-3 Jahren bereits komplett zugewuchert, so daß man von unten wieder den Weg rechts oben an der Hangkante nehmen mußte, um auf den Kopf zu gelangen. Das war früher, Ende der 70er, auch der einzige Weg, der vom Wendehammer an den Wohnhäusern direkt dort hoch geführt hat. Ein vorhandener Weg wurde dort also nicht verändert oder unpassierbar gemacht.
Wenn ich überlege, daß wir zu Mofa/Mokick Zeiten ständig dort rumgehangen haben, genauso wie die Jungs heute, aber nicht lautlos, sondern mit dauerndem Motorlärm und ohne daß sich jemand beschwert hätte, muß man schon am Verstand der heutigen Beschwerdeführer zweifeln.
Der Grund muß wohl in der Ausweisung des Geländes als Naturdenkmal stehen, was früher definitiv noch nicht der Fall war. Die Schilder haben zwar schon etwas Grün angesetzt, sind aber sicher keine 10 Jahre alt. Hier läßt sich dann natürlich prima auf Gesetzeslagen hinweisen und rigoros durchgreifen.


Eine weitere Stelle, die wohl in Kürze nur noch auf Umwegen zu befahren sein dürfte, ist der Wuppergraben unterhalb von Haus Vorst.
Am Leichlinger Ende, dem Flachstück vor der Straße, wurde der Wald ja fast komplett abgeholzt und wird nun neu aufgeforstet.
Dazu wird eine Schonung angelegt, die Leinen für das Einbringen der Setzlinge sind schon gespannt und entsprechende Schilder aufgestellt, die das Betretungsverbot ausweisen. So schön, so gut, allerdings wird die Schonung wohl fast runter bis zur Wupper reichen und entsprechend durch Einzäunung gegen Verbiß geschützt. Ob man dann noch zwischen Zaun und Wupper durchkommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Eine Alternative wäer, oben von der Bahnlinie zu kommen. Es existiert ein bereits ausgiebig genutzter Hohlweg, der ohne viel vom Grabentrail auszulassen, wieder unten zur Wupper führt.
Ein lässiges Ausrollen ohne zusätzliche Hömes ist somit eigentlich ausgeschlossen, wenn man aus Richtung Kreisverkehr kommt. Man müßte erstmal bi hoch zur Bahn, um dann wieder entgegen der Fahrtrichtung zurück runter zur Wupper zu kommen. Für mich erstmal wenig reizvoll.


----------



## pommes5 (28. März 2010)

Moin Männas 

Wer ist denn außer mir Dienstag beim zeikelmän dabei? Könnten den Termin perfekt als quasi Teamfahrt misbrauchen 

Meinetwegen auch noch den Mittwoch hinterher. Top 100 ist zu schaffen!


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2010)

Ähem, scusi Signore, der Winterpokal ist heute abend vorbei...

Also wer noch was fürs Team tun will, sollte das bis 24 Uhr erledigt haben 

Ich werde ab morgen erstmal in Sommerschlaf gehen.


----------



## pommes5 (28. März 2010)

Ehrlich heute? Ich hatte "Ende März" im Kopf. Dann müssen wir also noch etwas hoffen, dass uns niemand mehr überholt, wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. März 2010)

Der WP endet am 28.03.2010 also heute


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. März 2010)

Na endlich kann ich anfangen zu trainieren


----------



## buttzl (29. März 2010)

Hi,
ja den hab ich Samstag gefahren, ohne überfahren der Leinen *räusper* kommt man schlecht durch. Aber da ich idR eh von oben Richtung Bahn komme...  




Enrgy schrieb:


> Eine weitere Stelle, die wohl in Kürze nur noch auf Umwegen zu befahren sein dürfte, ist der Wuppergraben unterhalb von Haus Vorst.
> Am Leichlinger Ende, dem Flachstück vor der Straße, wurde der Wald ja fast komplett abgeholzt und wird nun neu aufgeforstet.
> Dazu wird eine Schonung angelegt, die Leinen für das Einbringen der Setzlinge sind schon gespannt und entsprechende Schilder aufgestellt, die das Betretungsverbot ausweisen. So schön, so gut, allerdings wird die Schonung wohl fast runter bis zur Wupper reichen und entsprechend durch Einzäunung gegen Verbiß geschützt. Ob man dann noch zwischen Zaun und Wupper durchkommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Eine Alternative wäer, oben von der Bahnlinie zu kommen. Es existiert ein bereits ausgiebig genutzter Hohlweg, der ohne viel vom Grabentrail auszulassen, wieder unten zur Wupper führt.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2010)

So meine Damen, Herren und Mitleser,

Ziel ist ereicht Platz 96 für den ersten Winterpokal des Clubs





gar nicht mal so schlecht, stellt sich die frage, was machen wir bis zum nächsten WP.
Ich für meinen Teil, mach erst mal Pause. ( so eine Woche )
Hab mein Rad bei der Abschluss so richtig eingesaut und bedarf jetzt einer Wellnesskur.
Diesmal war bei SiT in GL. die tour richtig gut ( nicht wie letztes Jahr )
viel Trail, bergauf wie bergab und wening Teer und Waldautobahn, wenn mein Sigma diesmal richtig gefunkt hat waren es 62Km mit 1450 Hm in 4h50min reine fahrtzeit.

so bis dann
Peter


----------



## jokomen (30. März 2010)

Ja klar, Du bist ja berghoch immer die Chickenways gefahren.  Ich hatte daher nur 60 km, bin vor lauter Langeweile noch ein paar HM mehr gefahren (1480). Und musste immer auf Dich warten (4:47h).


----------



## pommes5 (30. März 2010)

Wenn ichs richtig sehe, können noch bis morgen Abend Einträge nachgereicht werden. Also lieber mal nicht zu früh freuen. Wer weiß, was die Schelme noch in ihren Hinterhänden haben 



Langenfelder schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, was machen wir bis zum nächsten WP



Ich wär ja für radfahren  Noch jemand?


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. März 2010)

Wie wäre es mit unserer obligatorischen Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Runde ?

Morgen 18:00 WA ???


----------



## pommes5 (30. März 2010)

Ich wäre eher für Donnerstags. Dienstags ist ja schon die cycleman Runde und an zwei aufeinander folgenden Arbeitstagen abends fahren ist oft was schwierig.


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. März 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für Donnerstags. Dienstags ist ja schon die cycleman Runde und an zwei aufeinander folgenden Arbeitstagen abends fahren ist oft was schwierig.




....wobei morgen das Wetter beständiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (30. März 2010)

Ich meinte auch eher grundsätzlich als nur morgen. Morgen kann ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ja klar, Du bist ja *berghoch immer die Chickenways gefahren*.  Ich hatte daher nur 60 km, bin vor lauter Langeweile noch ein paar HM mehr gefahren (1480). Und musste immer auf Dich warten (4:47h).


 

was soll das den heissen, ich war der einzige der die Steilpassage mit der Wurzel geschaft hat, haste nicht mitbekommen weil du immer dem Gide am A. geklebt hast.

Und wer hat sich denn bei einem kleinen Bergabfahrt das Schaltauge zerdeppert, und behauptet es war ein dicker Ast  ( war nämlich nur ein Stöckchen ) 
Während du ne Pause eingelegt und deinen Würfel (allerdings in Rekordzeit ) wieder fit gemacht hast, hab ich noch 
drei min. weitergekurbelt. 

Bei den HM nehm ich das nicht so genau weil mich mein Sigma oft anlügt.

so nun nichts für ungut war trotdem ne nette Tour
LG
Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nach unserer gestrigen Tour haben wir uns überlegt, die Feierabendrunden im Bergischen regelmäßig anzubieten. Dafür brauchen wir natürlich wieder einen eigenen Fred.
> 
> Sinn und Zweck er Feierabendrunden soll es sein, gemeinsam in einem lockeren Quasseltempo eine entspannte Tour zu machen und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.
> 
> ...


das war 09.04.2009

so lieber Juppidoo, Kaminfreund, Hardy aus K. der Winter is vorbei 
*WAS IS MIT DEM GIDEN *und den anderen Weicheiern die den Schnee ausgelassen haben habt Ihr Muskelmasse an oder abgebaut

schreibt einer ne Tour für nächste Woche aus, so eine kleine wo auch noch alle mitfahren können
Weil wie Ihr wisst ist bei mir Temopo Mittel für die meisten schon zu schnell.

Gilt natürlich nicht für das Seniorenteam und dessen Freunde
EDIT:
Ach was soll`s bevor Ihr in die Puschen kommt mach ich es selbst


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das war 09.04.2009
> 
> so lieber Juppidoo, Kaminfreund, Hardy aus K. der Winter is vorbei
> *WAS IS MIT DEM GIDEN *und den anderen Weicheiern die den Schnee ausgelassen haben habt Ihr Muskelmasse an oder abgebaut
> ...





..........ej du machen looki looki ich habe heute Mittag Tour für morgen hereingestellt


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ..........ej du machen looki looki ich habe heute Mittag Tour für morgen hereingestellt



Du wolltest nicht mit uns fahren, also fahren wir auch nicht mit dir...















naja, ganz so schlimm isses nicht. Ich werde erstmal in aller ruhe mein Rad renovieren, das wird sicher bei meiner Lust auf biken ein paar Wochen dauern. Mein Bedarf an Wupperberge ist derzeit gedeckt. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja ein anderer, der ausm Winterschlaf erwacht ist und hilft dir, dich wieder in freier Natur zurecht zu finden...


----------



## Langenfelder (31. März 2010)

die is ja so klein gehalten da kann man die ja übersehn, auserdem bin ich noch in der Regenerationsphase dingsbumsda.

Und überhaupt wer bist du, dich kenn ich von irgend wo her, ich glaub das war im letzten Jahr als wir uns gesehen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (31. März 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> die is ja so klein gehalten da kann man die ja übersehn, auserdem bin ich noch in der Regenerationsphase dingsbumsda.
> 
> Und überhaupt wer bist du, dich kenn ich von irgend wo her, ich glaub das war im letzten Jahr als wir uns gesehen haben





....ok ich verstehe, ich habe die Tour raus genomen und werde alleine in Richtung Müngstener Brücke fahren.


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2010)




----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2010)

Junior, fall uns nicht in den Rücken, wir sind grad so schön am mobben...


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2010)

Ja Papa


----------



## Langenfelder (31. März 2010)

mmmmpf


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2010)

So, mit Platz 97 steht unsere Platzierung für den Winterpokal nun fest. Jetzt können keine Einträge mehr gemacht werden und ganz umsonst war meine Warnung, nicht zu voreilig zu sein, ja demnach dann auch nicht (Montag war's noch 96).

Ich möcht mal danke sagen für die Aufnahme ins Team. Es war ne super Motivation für mich, diesen Winter so viel Sport zu machen und hat die meiste Zeit auch echt Spaß gemacht (die ein oder andere Einheit auf dem Stepper habe ich schon geflucht  ). Können wir gerne kommenden Winter wiederholen.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. April 2010)

Ja war nett mit euch, das mit der Teamtouren sollte man ruhig ofter machen.


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2010)

Jo, das war auch ein Punkt, den ich etwas "merkwürdig" fand. Zusammen als Team sind wir ja doch eher selten unterwegs gewesen. Da wäre also Verbesserungspotential für die nächste Wintersaison.

Aber genug vom Winter gequatscht jetzt. Es wird ja schließlich Sommer!


----------



## Langenfelder (1. April 2010)

aber nicht im moment es ist kalt  draussen, nix mit kurzen hosen und so


----------



## cycleman (1. April 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr behaltet Mitttwoch oder Donnerstag bei, dann kann ich nach meiner Dienstagstour auch noch bei euch mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. April 2010)

Wir werden uns Mühe geben, 
vieleicht kann man deinen und unseren Tourentag ja kombinieren, so nach dem Motto Ihr bei uns und wir bei Dir


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...so nach dem Motto Ihr bei uns und wir bei Dir



2 x die Woche mit dem Drillinspector? Puuh, das wird anstrengend...


War übrigens heut mal mit meinen Wrack beim Camapana. Wenn ich die Rechnung noch finde, gibts einen Rize Rahmen als Ersatz...
...nun heißt es suchen suchen suchen....


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2010)

Toi toi dass du die Rechnung findest.

Bzgl cycleman Dienstag und WA Tour Termin spreche ich mich hiermit nochmal für den Donnerstag aus. Einen Tag Ausruhen zwischendurch fände ich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2010)

Die Lefty muß eh zum Service und dann hab ich ja noch einen komplett identischen Jekyll Rahmen in Reserve, falls ich die RG nicht finde und Feld/St.Augustin mir keine neue RG ausstellen will. 
Ich hör die schon, wie die mich abwimmeln: "Vor 8 Jahren, das war im alten System, da haben wir heute keinen Zugriff mehr" etc....

Hatte gedacht, es würden für Garantiefälle noch die häßlichen Prophet Rahmen verteilt, aber scheinbar sind die wohl auch schon aus . 
Mit nem Rize könnte ich mich dagegen durchaus anfreunden, hat für meinen Geschmack eine recht nette Linienführung, keine solche "Baumarktschwinge", wie noch am Prophet. Und der Dämpfer ist auch zusätzlich angelenkt.

Aber erstmal RG finden und dann sehen, was wirklich geliefert wird.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. April 2010)

Da will ich Dir mal Hoffnung machen. Die Aufbewahrungspflicht für Rechnungen beträgt 10 Jahre. Lieferscheine, Schriftvehrker 5 Jahre. Also ich glaub das du die Rechnung bei Feld schon noch bekommst.

Nicht zwei mal die Woche und vorallen dingen nicht hintereinander, willst du mich kaputt machen. Ich dachte entweder, oder. Entweder ne Tour mit dem Drilldindsda oder bei uns. 
Der Donnerstag, das ist ja fast schon wieder WE. ich glaub auf Dauer gibt das mecker. Wenn du dann auch noch am nächsten Tag köperlich Arbeiten musst geht das garnicht


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. April 2010)

Hi Peter,

wie es schaut sind wir Mittwoch alleine. Geht es bei dir euch schon um 18:01 ?
Es hätte 2 Vorteile, wir kriegen noch etwas vom CL Knaller Bayern/Manu mit und ich kann direkt von der Arbeit kommern.

Gruß MArk


----------



## pommes5 (5. April 2010)

Ich werde auch mitfahren.

War gestern und heute schon fahren, deshalb cancel ich cycleman morgen und fahre Mittwoch mit euch. Lars hatte auch Interesse geäußert heute.

Wäre schön, wenns bei 1830 bliebe, 1800 schaffe ich nur verdammt knapp und unter Idealbedingungen bei der DB (also praktisch "nicht").


----------



## Langenfelder (5. April 2010)

werd ich ÄNDERN 

@ Pommes anruf wenn`s eng wird, auf dich warte ich gern


----------



## pommes5 (5. April 2010)

hä? hhhaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllooooooooooooo

edit: na gut das edit rettet dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (5. April 2010)

du bist zu schnell, nicht nur bergab
und mach mal den Punkt wieder an


----------



## pommes5 (5. April 2010)

.


----------



## cycleman (6. April 2010)

Wenn ihr mögt könnte ich grundsätzlich jeden Dienstag bei Wipper-Aue vorbei fahren, um euch dort einzusammeln. Dann würde ich um 18:30 am Laden losfahren, zusammen mit denen für die es leichter ist am Laden zu starten. Ich wäre dann ca. 18:45 an der Brücke in WA. Für den Rückweg gäbs dann 3 Möglichkeiten. 1. Wir fahren gemeinsam zurück nach WA, oder 2. wir fahren gemeinsam zum Laden und ihr fahrt den Downhill zurück nach WA. Und 3. , dass wir uns z.B. im Glüder trennen und ihr fahrt der Wupper entlang nach WA und ich mit dem Rest zurück zum Laden.
Das hängt ja auch davon ab, welche Trails wir fahren. 

Der Termin wäre dann immer Dienstags und immer mit dem DrillInspektor

Aber ich kann auch ganz lieb sein


----------



## pommes5 (6. April 2010)

Wäre für mich persönlich jetzt nicht nötig. Ich finde die Tour geht halt los, wo sie losgeht. Die Höhenmeter zu dir rauf trainieren ja auch 

Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass nicht jemand anders das Angebot wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2010)

So, ich werde gleich die letzte Tour mit meinem Jekyll antreten, 26.800km und 355.000Hm auf 765 Touren war es ein treuer Begleiter.... 
Feld schickt mir die Rechnung in doppelter Ausführung, war kein Problem. 
Dann wirds gestrippt, die Gabel zum Service und der Rahmen zu Campana, bin gespannt, was CD dann tatsächlich als Ersatz rausrückt und ob man evtl. noch nen Farbwunsch äußern darf (alles nur nicht Weiß!)....

Im Optimalfall wäre es ein schwarzes Rize....aber abwarten und Bier trinken. Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich das Teil in Händen halte. Kann ja auch sein, daß noch alte Rush Bestände abgebaut werden müssen, das wäre - gelinde gesagt - eher suboptimal für mein optisches Geschmacksempfinden....


----------



## cycleman (6. April 2010)

Wenn du die Gabel zum Service bei 88aid geben möchtest, kannst du das auch bei mir machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gabel zum Service bei 88aid geben möchtest, kannst du das auch bei mir machen.



 heißt nun, du schickst sie zu 88, oder kannst sie selber zerlegen und reparieren? 
Ich brauche "nur" neue Dichtungen und Öl im Dämpfer, keine Lageroptimierung. Hoffe nur, daß die Kolbenstange nicht beschädigt ist, das hatte ich bei der alten DLR mal, man konnte aber noch damit weiterfahren.


----------



## cycleman (6. April 2010)

Ich schick sie zu 88aid. Lageroptimierung musst du aber nicht machen lassen wenn du das nicht möchtest.


----------



## Langenfelder (6. April 2010)

@ cycelman 
werden natürlich auch mit Dir und deinen Mannen gern mal ne runde drehn. Persönlich könnte ich den einen oder anderen Fahrtechniktipp bei Dir stiebitzen

@ Enrgy 
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange du aufs Rad / Rahmen warten musst und welcher es den sein wird.
Dann kannste dich in der zwischenzeit mal so richtig erholen

@ Pommes 
nicht den, sondern den grünen


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. April 2010)

....wie der Rahmen ist schon platt. Jaja die Scientologen, sie sollen besser predigen und nicht versuchen Fahrräder zu bauen


----------



## pommes5 (7. April 2010)

Oh, prominenter Top-10 Winterpokal Besuch heut abend


----------



## pommes5 (7. April 2010)

Woah ich fress n Besen wenn der unfähige Pausenclown, bei dem ich gerade in Schulung sitze, es schafft, seinen Zeitplan für heute einzuhalten. Aktuell gehe ich davon aus, dass ich es nicht schaffe, heute abend mitzufahren.

@Langenfelder: Werd versuchen, dir wenigstens per SMS Bescheid zu geben.


----------



## pommes5 (7. April 2010)

schaffs nicht


----------



## Langenfelder (7. April 2010)

schade


----------



## pommes5 (7. April 2010)

So einen verblödeten Spinner von Dozent habe ich wirklich noch nicht erlebt. Erst kommt er ne halbe Stunde zu spät, dann sagt er häufiger "äh" "irgendwie" und "weiß ich jetzt gerade auch nicht so genau" als alles andere, kriegt rein gar nichts vermittelt und braucht dann insgesamt auch noch ne gte Stunde länger als angedacht für seinen minderwertigen Satz Billigfolien.

Da hätte Cheffchen mir die Zeit lieber zum Selbst-Lernen geben sollen, damit wäre ich weiter gekommen.

Wegen sowas muss man dann ne Tour sausen lassen .... zum :kotz:


----------



## surftigresa (7. April 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Oh, prominenter Top-10 Winterpokal Besuch heut abend


 
Ist doch kein Grund zu kneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (7. April 2010)

Hallo,

das war eine perfekt getimte Tour (hab kein Licht gebraucht), übrigens die erste in kurzen Klamotten. 

Da schmeckt jetzt das Eis besonders gut

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Langenfelder (8. April 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das war eine perfekt getimte Tour (hab kein Licht gebraucht), übrigens die erste in kurzen Klamotten.
> 
> ...


 
steu noch Salz in die Wunde


----------



## pommes5 (8. April 2010)

Für seine Wortwahl ist Lars berühmt


----------



## cycleman (8. April 2010)

Hey, so zartfühlende Worte hätten auch von mir kommen können


----------



## lhampe (8. April 2010)

immer dieser Neid. Man muß auch gönne könne wie der Rheinländer sagt


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. April 2010)

.....und ich war dabei. Endlich wieder .........


----------



## pommes5 (11. April 2010)

Jemand kurzentschlossen? Tante Käthe Runde. Ca 11.15 WA. Bitte hier oder PN schreiben wenn jemand mit will. Abfahrt für mich 10.50


----------



## Langenfelder (11. April 2010)

Ich war so frei http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8872 und hab da mal was vorbereitet
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8872


----------



## hummock (11. April 2010)

Hallo Wupperriders,

hab gestern als Vorbereitung auf die LCMT eine schöne Runde bei
bestem Wetter gemacht
Rausgekommen sind dann 75km und 2001Hm, wobei ein Teil doch
recht flach verlief,alles links und rechts der Wupper.
Aber ich denke da geht noch was an Hm
Ist doch was anderes als Mittwochsabend die 2-3 Stündchen.

Wir könnten das ja mal gemeinsam fahren dauert denn etwa 5 1/2 Std.
mit Pause.
Wie wärs???

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (11. April 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Wupperriders,
> 
> hab gestern als Vorbereitung auf die LCMT eine schöne Runde bei
> bestem Wetter gemacht
> ...


 
nimmst du Drogen oder ander Bewustseinserweiterungsachen


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. April 2010)

...******* gibt mir auch das Zeug. Ich dachte du wärst normal ? Holland, Kolumbien oder Tschechien ?


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. April 2010)

******* heisst S    C   H   E   I    S    S    E


----------



## hummock (11. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> nimmst du Drogen oder ander Bewustseinserweiterungsachen



einfach mitkommen


----------



## Langenfelder (11. April 2010)

da muste vor Laut geben und was heißt LCMT.
75 Km bekomme ich hin, 5 1/2 Std geht auch noch aber 2001 HM ich glaub da Kack ich ab.


----------



## pommes5 (11. April 2010)

welche Art Höhenmeter wäre interessant 
Nen Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2010)

Wie gut, daß ich grad im Sommerschlaf bin...

Fahrt mal ruhig eine "jeden Berg Tour" bis Müngsten und zurück, im November zum WP seid ihr wieder alle ganz lieb und wollt nur spielen...


----------



## Langenfelder (11. April 2010)

psssssssssst 
der @ Enrgy soll ruhig weiterschlafen dann sind wir für den Sommer richtig Fit und fahren ihn sogar in den schwierigsten Passagen um die Ohren

@ Pommes 
Höhenmeter bergauf, nicht bergab. Hier gibts bloß einen Lift und der nimt uns nicht mit


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> psssssssssst
> der @ Enrgy soll ruhig weiterschlafen dann sind wir für den Sommer richtig Fit und fahren ihn sogar in den schwierigsten Passagen um die Ohren




...wer sagt, daß ich diesen Sommer noch fahre?


----------



## ultra2 (11. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...wer sagt, daß ich diesen Sommer noch fahre?



Wenn du auf eine Garantieleistung seitens Cannondale wartest: Nein, du fährst diesen Sommer nicht mehr.


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2010)

Als alter Fuchs habe ich mich ja direkt nach Auftreten des Schadens rechtzeitig mit einem identischen Ersatzrahmen eingedeckt. Falls das also Probleme geben sollte, brauch ich die Klamotten nur umzustecken und weiter gehts.


----------



## hummock (12. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was heißt LCMT.



http:/www.lcmt.be/

@pommes

Daten wurden mit dem Edge 705 aufgezeichnet.
wollte die Runde am Mittwoch nochmal schnell fahre wenn ich
früh Feierabend hab
sollte so um 12Uhr losgehen

Gruß
Uli


----------



## pommes5 (12. April 2010)

So zeitaufwändige Sachen gehen bei mir nur am Wochenende. Kannst du mir den Track mal schicken? Einfach mein Nickname ät web.de


----------



## hummock (12. April 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Track mal schicken?



Muß ihn erst nochmal fahren.Habe den Track gestern ins TC geladen und
ihn danach im Edge gelöscht.Als ich ihn dann aus der Vorgeschichte in Strecken schieben wollte haben sich die ganzen Tracks der letzten
Woche selbst gelöscht. Hatte schon mal das Problem aber
da hatte ich die Tracks noch im Gerät.
Hast Du eine Lösung oder Du mußt bis Mittwoch warten.
Ärgere mich selbst über mich das ich alles so schnell gelöscht habe
ist aber auch Anregung das Teil nochmal zu fahren.
Habe gesehen das der Track noch unter Routen vorhanden ist, werde
es mal versuchen

MfG
Uli


----------



## hummock (12. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fahrt mal ruhig eine "jeden Berg Tour"



Hallo V+

es waren noch nicht alle Berge dabei,wollte es nicht gleich
übertreiben


----------



## R2-D2 (13. April 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo V+
> 
> es waren noch nicht alle Berge dabei,wollte es nicht gleich
> übertreiben




ich weiß jetzt wie es der Uli gemacht hat!

Unten in Wupperhof und in Glüder gibt es doch Bushaltestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (13. April 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> gibt es doch Bushaltestellen...



Falsch Rolf,

habe vorher mein Lunchpaket bei "Fritten Franz" abgeholt,
den kennste doch auch,oder? 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. April 2010)

..... ich habe dann mal den Samstag ab Wipperaue eingestellt.

@ Peter, meine Küche wird morgen nachgearbeitet und ich weiß nicht wann die Spaßvögel fertig sind. Ich rufe dich Nachmittags kurz an ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. April 2010)

jo


----------



## pommes5 (13. April 2010)

Wenn die Arbeit es zulässt, bin ich morgen auch da.

Heute war ein Fremdling beim zeikelmän, ein gewissen Äitsch Pi. Hans Peter. Das soll nur wohl keiner wissen 

Der wollte morgen auch vorbei schaun.


----------



## Manni (13. April 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo V+
> 
> es waren noch nicht alle Berge dabei,wollte es nicht gleich
> übertreiben



Nabend Uli,

fährst Du am Wochenende wieder? Ich brauche Training, die Badehose hat mir da letztes Wochenende gewisse Defizite aufgezeigt.

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen Abend auch mit.


Gruß Manni


----------



## hummock (13. April 2010)

Manni schrieb:


> Nabend Uli,
> 
> fährst Du am Wochenende wieder?



Hallo Manni,

muß Samstag arbeiten und Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht.
Dafür war ich heute.Bin nochmal die Runde mit den 2000Hm
gefahren und rausgekommen sind 1841Hm 
obwohl ich nix vergessen habe 

War aber vieleicht zu schnell und der Edge hat das oder andere
Höhenmeterchen einfach vergessen,was ich eher glaube

sollte sich was ergeben dann melde ich mich.

Gute Nacht

Uli


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> ...und rausgekommen sind 1841Hm
> obwohl ich nix vergessen habe ...




...und wenn du das mit GPS-Trackanalyse glättest, sinds nur noch 1500Hm...


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. April 2010)

.....Tiere, ich sage nur Tiere


----------



## Langenfelder (14. April 2010)

das kommt davon wenn man den Winter über nicht fährt. Dann ist man aus derm Training und muss wie in der Schule nachsitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (14. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man den Winter über nicht fährt.



Wer macht denn sowas


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. April 2010)

ich


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2010)

watt, wer bis du denn?


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. April 2010)

....also ich bin der, der sich heute in Willingen zum Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon angemeldet hat. 12. Juni 2010, da der Start morgens ist, übernachten wir dort.

Wie schaut es den aus mit den Winterdurchundsuperoftundsowiesoimmerwenneskaltistfahrern ??

Es sind noch Plätze frei !!


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2010)

Nee danke, kostenpflichtige stauträchtige Massenveranstaltung, für die man mitten in der Nacht aufstehen und noch 200km anreisen darf - das sind schon 4 No-Go´s auf einmal...

Da fahr ich lieber zB. an die Ahr und genieße die Trails alleine oder mit ner handvoll Gleichgesinnter


----------



## Langenfelder (16. April 2010)

Isch habe gar kein Rocky Mountain, ergo darf ich da auch nicht mitfahren.
Auserdem weis ich doch jetzt noch nicht was ich am 12.06 machen werde.

Der @ Enrgy sieht das genau wie ich viel zu voll, zu viele Menschen mit Bike`s die sich auf Waldautobahnen tummeln:kotz:, wenn`s denn dann mal auf`em Trail geht werden die Elbogen ausgefahren, gedrängelt und geschubst. ( ich bin dann der drängelt )

trozdem viel Spass in Sauerland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2010)

Rennen fahren is was für Sportler. Ich fahre zum Spaß. Also nein danke. Trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## R2-D2 (17. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... zu viele Menschen mit Bike`s die sich auf Waldautobahnen tummeln:kotz:,...



ahhhh, Stadtmenschen, odr?

Hallo, melde mich wieder zurück. ich war geschäftlich eine Woche in Süd-D und in USA und konnte nur eine kleine Runde auf der schwäbischen Alb mitfahren.

Muss mich wieder erst mal antrainieren, bevor ich auch eine Runde mit dem Drillinstructor mitdarf...


----------



## pommes5 (18. April 2010)

Endlich mal einer, der's richtig sagt


----------



## Langenfelder (18. April 2010)

Moin zusammen,

werde diese Woche keine Tour anbieten, hab da einen fetten Fisch an der Angel und den will ich haben.
Weiss noch nicht ob ich diese Woche überhaupt aufs Rad komme, wenn dann nur sopntan ohne Ankündigung.

So dann noch einen schönen Sonntag ich fahr jetzt gleich in den Garten, Grillen und in der Hängematte abschimmeln


----------



## pommes5 (18. April 2010)

spann uns ruhig auf die folter


----------



## lhampe (19. April 2010)

sonst keiner für Mittwoch Abend Biken da?

Werde morgen beim Cycleman nicht dabei sein können.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. April 2010)

ich auch nicht und am Mittwoch auch, Donnerstag auch, vieleich Freitag,
 DIE ARBEIT RUFT der HIMMEL BRENNT sowas hatt ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... der HIMMEL BRENNT ...



...im Gegenteil, da ist alles ruhig. Oder haste am WE nen Personenbeförderungsschein gemacht und fährst jetzt gestrandete Fluggäste durch die Lande?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...im Gegenteil, da ist alles ruhig. Oder haste am WE nen Personenbeförderungsschein gemacht und *fährst jetzt gestrandete Fluggäste durch die Lande*?


 

darum hab ich ja so viel zu tun.


----------



## pommes5 (20. April 2010)

Heute cycleman ist bei mir so gut wie sicher, morgen wenn dann ne Runde mit meiner besseren Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (20. April 2010)

Habe mal für morgen abend eine kleine Tour reingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10080


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. April 2010)

.....schade ich muss leider arbeiten   aber nächste Woche nicht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10036


----------



## Langenfelder (20. April 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .....schade ich muss leider arbeiten  aber nächste Woche nicht


 
wieso leider, du hast ja den ganzen Winter gearbeitet und bis nicht auf`s Rad gestiegen. Halt Stop stimmt nich du warst ja beim Spinning und hast fremden Mädels in die Augen geschaut


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2010)

Prominenter Besuch steht am Sonntag an, die Ritter der Tomburg wagen sich nach gefühlt 1000 Jahren mal wieder in die Wupperberge.

Da ich meinen neuen Rahmen bis dahin nicht komplettiert habe (Teile sind gerade erst bestellt), werde ich wohl ein aller-aller-allerletztes Mal mit meinem Hardtail kommen und ein Stückchen à la Gene mitfahren.


----------



## pommes5 (22. April 2010)

Da find ich's ja fast schade, dass ich am WE zum biken im Taunus bin. Fast


----------



## Langenfelder (22. April 2010)

das hier ist mal was anderes
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1266


----------



## pommes5 (28. April 2010)

Alle untergegangen?

Kann heut abend leider nicht, vielleicht nächste Woche.


----------



## R2-D2 (29. April 2010)

Danke an Kaminfreund,

war eine tolle Tour gestern, die ich in der Reihenfolge noch nicht gefahren bin, schöne Highlights.
Die Gruppe war ja auch sehr homogen (sowohl rauf als auch runter) und das Wetter spitze!


----------



## Langenfelder (29. April 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Danke an Kaminfreund,
> 
> war eine tolle Tour gestern, die ich in der Reihenfolge noch nicht gefahren bin, schöne Highlights.
> Die Gruppe war ja auch sehr homogen (sowohl rauf als auch runter) und das Wetter spitze!


 
Da hat er alle geilen Trails, DH und UpH. die wir von WA bis Glüder haben abgegrast, ich heb mir immer noch ein paar für die nächste Tour auf.
War aber sehr nett mit den andern Beikern

Für`s Wetter kann er aber nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (29. April 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da hat er alle geilen Trails, DH und UpH. die wir von WA bis Glüder haben abgegrast, ich heb mir immer noch ein paar für die nächste Tour auf.
> War aber sehr nett mit den andern Beikern
> 
> Für`s Wetter kann er aber nichts



Na aber ein paar mehr gibts da schon noch. Leitplanke, Lukasweg, vom Pilz mal nach Fähr runter, oder Glüder rückwärts.... Oder nächstes mal an die Dhünn?

Gruß Manni


----------



## R2-D2 (30. April 2010)

Manni schrieb:


> Na aber ein paar mehr gibts da schon noch. Leitplanke, Lukasweg, vom Pilz mal nach Fähr runter, oder Glüder rückwärts.... Oder nächstes mal an die Dhünn?
> 
> Gruß Manni



Ja, klar, aber wir hatten ja nicht den ganzen Tag bzw. die ganze Nacht Zeit.

Hier der Link für die neue 1400 Lumen DX, Spitzname ist auch schon gefunden: Mickey-Mouse (seht selber, warum).


----------



## Manni (30. April 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ja, klar, aber wir hatten ja nicht den ganzen Tag bzw. die ganze Nacht Zeit.
> 
> Hier der Link für die neue 1400 Lumen DX, Spitzname ist auch schon gefunden: Mickey-Mouse (seht selber, warum).



Sind das rechts und links die Blinker


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hier der Link für die neue 1400 Lumen DX...



Genau, früh genug bestellen, in 7 Wochen werden die Tage endlich wieder kürzer und in 6 Monaten ist schon wieder Winterpokal!


----------



## pommes5 (1. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> JHier der Link für die neue 1400 Lumen DX, Spitzname ist auch schon gefunden: Mickey-Mouse (seht selber, warum).



Hahaha 

@Volker: Du verdammter Realist. Musst du uns das hier vor Augen führen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Genau, früh genug bestellen, in 7 Wochen werden die Tage endlich wieder kürzer und in 6 Monaten ist schon wieder Winterpokal!



...und weil das Wetter so schön trocken und warm, die Tage so lange hell und ich, das Weichei, wieder Lust am Radeln habe, hier der nächste Mittwoch ride. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8906


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. Mai 2010)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt was das Wetter so drauf hat und wer noch so mitkommt.
Die üblichen verdächtigen oder doch frisches Blut.
Werde aber sicherheitshalber mal ne Lampe mitnehmen


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...und weil das Wetter so schön trocken und warm, die Tage so lange hell und ich, das Weichei, wieder Lust am Radeln habe, hier der nächste Mittwoch ride.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8906




Geniale Idee mit Fauna!
Denn an dem Tag komme ich aus Dortmund und hätte WA um 18:15 nie geschafft. So habe ich eine 50:50-Chance es zu schaffen.


----------



## pommes5 (2. Mai 2010)

Hm, 1815 Fauna geht wenn dann nur mit Auto. Mal gucken.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. Mai 2010)

Bin eingetragen. Mal sehen, ob ich es schaffe. Liegt auch meiner Sicht ganz schön abseits...


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Mai 2010)

.... ich glaube es wird voll morgen


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... ich glaube es wird voll morgen


 

wieso  6 + gide, da warenwa schon mal mehr


----------



## radjey (4. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 6 + guide


Jetzt 7+1


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wieso  6 + gide, da warenwa schon mal mehr


 

aaaaaaaaaaah es werden immer mehr. Macht aber nichts da ist doch noch frisches Blut.
Wenn der Naturjunge mitkommt, hoffe ich doch das er ein Vernünftiges Laufrad drauf hat 
Dann werd ich mal alte Wunden wieder aufreißen
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/85900/


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...
> Dann werd ich mal alte Wunden wieder aufreißen
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/85900/




Auch für neue Wunden ist die Dauer-Knips-Maschine schon für morgen prepariert, also, zieht Euch was Hübsches an und putzt die Schuhe!

Auf dem Storyboard steht: Burgholz IV "Alice im Wupperland"


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Auch für neue Wunden ist die Dauer-Knips-Maschine schon für morgen prepariert, also, zieht Euch was Hübsches an und putzt die Schuhe!
> 
> Auf dem Storyboard steht: Burgholz IV "Alice im Wupperland"



...... Zähne putzen nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> "Alice im Wupperland"




Eher "Melanie im Wupperland" ...



Vorsichtig darf ich auch mal mein Comeback in Aussicht stellen. Der neue Rahmen ist soweit wie möglich mit den alten Teilen zusammengekloppt, erste kurze Testrunde ums Haus in Schlappen hat schonmal geklappt.

Morgen mach ich erstmal eine "richtige" Test+Einstellfahrt, und wenn die erfolgreich war, dann erwäge ich ernsthaft, abends zur Fauna zu kommen. Man muß ja langsam wieder in Form kommen, sind ja nur noch 181 Tage....


----------



## Manni (4. Mai 2010)

Ich schau auch mal ob ichs schaffe...


----------



## pommes5 (5. Mai 2010)

Ihr Rudelfahrer. Ist ja ekelhaft ...


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eher "Melanie im Wupperland" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....ich würde mich von ganzem Herzen freuen, dich in diesem Jahr erstmalig fest in die Arme schließen zu dürfen. 

der bekennende Winterpokal Minderleister


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .....ich würde mich von ganzem Herzen freuen, dich in diesem Jahr erstmalig fest in die Arme schließen zu dürfen.


 

 OOOOOH wie süß 

soll ich absagen damit Ihr in Ruhe kuscheln könnt


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...soll ich absagen damit Ihr in Ruhe kuscheln könnt



...nix kuscheln, dem werd ich die Leviten lesen, den halben WP zu schwänzen und nun hier auf dicke Hose zu machen mit tollen Touren - geht ja mal garnicht!

PS:
Peter, warum hängt der Süren wieder bei uns aufm Dach und nicht Du???? Der baut uns sicher nochn Minarett hin, bei dem ganzen Kram, den der da angekarrt hat...


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht überall sein
> 
> Bei meinem Nachbarn fängt der Dachdecker auch um 17°° Uhr erst an
> ( sehr merkwürdig )
> ...


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Mai 2010)

Zitat Enrgy 





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...nix kuscheln, dem werd ich die Leviten lesen, den halben WP zu schwänzen und nun hier auf dicke Hose zu machen mit tollen Touren - geht ja mal garnicht!
> 
> ....schönes neues Rad und schön das du dabei warst
> 
> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. War das gestern wirklich der enrgy, der den ganzen Winter trainiert hat oder nur ein Hologramm


----------



## willibike (6. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (6. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Zitat Enrgy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (6. Mai 2010)

Dickes Lob an Mark: klasse Feierabendrunde

Schöne, steile Trails hat die Gegend da zu bieten. Sehr geil 

Und für tolles Wetter hat er auch noch gesorgt!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. War das gestern wirklich der enrgy, der den ganzen Winter trainiert hat oder nur ein Hologramm



Ich sehe, du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden . 
Der Winter war harter, unerbittlicher Wettkampf. 116h, 1800km, 21.000Hm, um mal ein paar Zahlen in den Raum zu werfen. Dunkel, kalt, matschig, aber das sind für Dich ja Fremdwörter, zumimdest wenn alle 3 Bedingungen gleichzeitig auftreten... 
Danach legt ja jeder gerne die Beine hoch . Das habe ich nun 5 Wochen getan und seit gestern beginne ich laaangsam wieder mit dem Konditionsaufbau, bis November wird das schon klappen.

Zudem hatte ich gestern schon 25km und 300Hm von der Testfahrt in den Beinen, macht insgesamt rund 1100Hm und 50km. Da darf ich auch mal schwächeln...


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zudem hatte ich gestern schon 25km und 300Hm von der Testfahrt in den Beinen, macht insgesamt rund 1100Hm und 50km. Da darf ich auch mal schwächeln...


 

wie immer, Bergauf nicht der erste aber wenn es technisch wird kommt er angeflogen


Ja mir hat`s auch gefallen, bin zum ersten mal alle drei Schlüsselstellen, bei denen ich letztes Jahr verreckt bin, dieses Jahr gefahren 
" Geilomat 2010 " und ich würd`s wieder tun.
Die Bilder die ich gemacht habe beweisen das es auch ander geschaft haben


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mich auch beim Guide bedanken, und ...
...JA, er hat das Wetter gemacht!

Ach so, die für Ihre Launen* bekannte Cam hat aufgenommen. Mit dem Schneiden und vor allem mit dem Herausschneiden dauerts aber noch, da neuer Computer + neue Software. Also, bitte Geduld..


*wer noch mal behauptet, es läge am Unvermögen des Kameramannes, dem werde ich ...


----------



## bonsai.68 (6. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir ein ganz großes Lob an den Guide und dessen Montageteam.

War wie immer eine Sahnetour mit geringen Anstiegen und lässigen Abfahrten.

Wo sind die Bilder ? 
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Mai 2010)

...auch ich bedanke mich bei den mitreisenden, bei dem Montageteam und dem Kameramann. 

Ich werde weiterhin vor sämtlichen Ausfahrten dem Wettergott huldigen.

Bis in 2 Wochen,erst Urlaub, dann arbeiten.

ich freue mich auf den Film 

cu mark


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...ich freue mich auf den Film
> 
> cu mark




wart's ab, man kann hören,wie sich Dein Schaltauge verabschiedet hat


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Mai 2010)

die Bilda sind schon lange im Album einige sind nichts geworden.
Kann halt besser fahren als Bilda machen
Der Film, was ist mit dem Film, ich rutsch auf meinem Stuhl schon immer hin und her ( auch auf´em Sattel ).

Was ist mit Mittwoch 
Interesse währe da denn am Do. ist bekannterweise Vatertach da kann ich nich, so nen Bollerwagen am Beik sieht ziehmlich blöd aus und ist in engen Kehren ziemlich hinderlich


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...
> Der Film, was ist mit dem Film, ich rutsch auf meinem Stuhl schon immer hin und her ( auch auf´em Sattel ).



Ich krieg noch die Kasperklatsche! 

Der Film ist seit Sa-Nacht fertig (neuer Recher und neue Software haben doch extrem viel Performance gebracht),

jetzt versuche ich seit Sonntag, die Sch.. hochzuladen und bekomme nur Fehlermeldungen, ohne dass es einen Tipp gibt, was nicht stimmt. Muss jetzt sämtliche Video-Konfigurationen durchprobieren....


----------



## pommes5 (10. Mai 2010)

Ärgerlich. 

Für Mittwoch bin ich raus. Eher Donnerstag bei mir. Im Bollerwagenalter bin ich noch nicht


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2010)

Wetter ist ja weder Mi noch Do auch nur halbwegs einladend. Eher Freitag, da ist zumindest im Moment noch kein Regen vorhergesagt.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich krieg noch die Kasperklatsche!


 
Na dann viel Spass, wenn er denn hochgeladen ist bekommste auch mal Köpfchenstreichen

Wenn keiner will fahr ich halt allein


----------



## pommes5 (11. Mai 2010)

komm doch heut abend zu Chris wenn du nicht allein fahren willst

ich weiß zwar auch da mal wieder noch nicht, ob ich es hinkriege, aber da musste dann auf keinen Fall alleine fahren


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Mai 2010)

schaff ich nich


----------



## pommes5 (11. Mai 2010)

hm, frauchen will morgen abend fahren
aber mit andere frauens

peter? 1815 wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2010)

War eben vor dem Regen mal am Sandberg, die Lage checken. Strecke ist noch da, allerdings wurden schon einige Baumsperren hingelegt und auf dem Slalomkurs finden sich an mehreren Stellen Scherben. Bin das mal zu Fuß abgegangen und hab soweit es ging saubergemacht.
Diverse Sprunghügel wurden auf der Slalomstrecke auch schon ihrer Holzbefestigung beraubt. Die großen Sprunghügel sind aber noch alle vorhanden, auch mit relativ frischen Spuren.
Aber auch auf dem Pumptrack liegen Scherben, also Vorsicht dort.
Macht mal tierisch Spaß das Teil. Im Uhrzeigersinn hab ich 2 Runden geschafft, andersrum 3 Runden. Dann gibts dicke Oberschenkel. Das ist aber noch ausbaufähig. Müssen wir mal einen kleinen Contest machen, Kette abmontieren (SRAM Kettenschloß vorausgesetzt) und dann sehen, wer am weitesten kommt...


----------



## R2-D2 (11. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt ist es geschafft , das Video ist online, viel Spaß:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/137663/


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2010)

Beste Szene: Wie man sein Schaltwerk abreißt...


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> hm, frauchen will morgen abend fahren
> aber mit andere frauens
> 
> peter? *1815* wa?


 

Ja ist machbar. 
Müsste nur die dicken Sachen aus dem Schrank holen.

Sonst noch einer ohne Fahrschein?

Geiles Tape, aber waren wir nur so kurz da? 6 min und 12 sec. meine Beine haben mir was anderes gesagt
R2 du solltes Michael13 aus der Opladener Gang mal das Filmen und schneiden beibringen, hab noch nie so ein grottenschlechten film gesehn:kotz:


----------



## pommes5 (12. Mai 2010)

jo die dicken sachen sind wohl angebracht

bis späda dann


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> R2 du solltes Michael13 aus der Opladener Gang mal das Filmen und schneiden beibringen, hab noch nie so ein grottenschlechten film gesehn:kotz:



Naja, die haben ja auch keine Helmcam. Was die ganze Sache wieder statisch werden läßt. Und da zum Filmen immer einer vorausfahren, absteigen und in Position gehen muß, worauf dann die Gefilmten hinterher auf den Kameramann auch noch warten müssen, ist das bei der "Racer-Truppe" natürlich eher unbeliebt.


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...hab noch nie so ein grottenschlechten film gesehn:kotz:




Wo gibt es denn das Werk zu sehen?


----------



## cycleman (12. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Müssen wir mal einen kleinen Contest machen, Kette abmontieren (SRAM Kettenschloß vorausgesetzt) und dann sehen, wer am weitesten kommt...



Alles klar ich nehme die Herausforderung an. Nächste Woche mal Abends dort treffen?


----------



## willibike (12. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ja ist machbar.
> Müsste nur die dicken Sachen aus dem Schrank holen.
> 
> Sonst noch einer ohne Fahrschein?
> ...


Habe mich der Sache mal angenommen, unabhängig von diesem Eintrag!
Hier das Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. Mai 2010)

willibike schrieb:


> Habe mich der Sache mal angenommen, unabhängig von diesem Eintrag!
> Hier das Ergebnis


 
Besser als vorher

hey Pom. 
bin zwar zu Hause, hab aber den A. .... noch voll mit Arbeit.

Nächste woche stell ich mal ne tour ins LMB oder die Herren V. + C. machen mal nen Pupptrackwettkampf, den ich natürlich gewinne


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...die Herren V. + C. machen mal nen Pupptrackwettkampf, den ich natürlich gewinne



Ja nee, is klar 

Werde ab sofort jeden Tag trainieren (Gewicht zulegen!!), dazu noch Semislicks mit 5Bar montieren, da rollt der dicke Enrgy schon ohne pumpen im Sitzen 5 Runden um den Kurs...

Man glaubt es aber echt nicht, wie anstrengend das nach einiger Zeit wird. Oberschenkel platzen, Puls im roten Bereich, und man bewegt sich immer langsamer. Also eigentlich wie an jedem Berg, nur daß da kein Berg ist


----------



## pommes5 (12. Mai 2010)

Also wie Gegenwind nur mit Spaß


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es geschafft , das Video ist online, viel Spaß:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/137663/



grandios lieber R2D2 !!!!!!

wie immer spitze

nur wie erkläre ich das mit dem Schaltauge nun meiner Frau 

.....Ast ignoriert


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...
> 
> nur wie erkläre ich das mit dem Schaltauge nun meiner Frau




Egal, Hauptsache, Du besorgst schnell 2 neue Schaltaugen , ohne fühle ich mich plötzlich so nackt...


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache, Du besorgst schnell *2* neue *Schaltaugen* , ohne fühle ich mich plötzlich so nackt...


 
wie zwei ? 
eins fürs hochschalten und eins fürs runterschalten oder wie
ich hab nur ein Schaltauge dran oder habt ihr eins *kaputtrepariert*

Was ist mit einem Pfingstausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (14. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem Pfingstausflug



Bin morgen mit nem Fremdling aus Essen unterwegs. Sind bisher zu viert, mehr als 6 sollten es nicht werden. Aber wenn du Lust hast, häng dich dran. Wir starten um ca. 11.30 in der Senke an der Platzhofstraße (vorm Standesamt Höhscheid rechts ab).


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wie zwei ?
> eins fürs hochschalten und eins fürs runterschalten oder wie
> ich hab nur ein Schaltauge dran oder habt ihr eins *kaputtrepariert*
> 
> Was ist mit einem Pfingstausflug




1 für ihn (für die Zukunft), eins für mich als Ersatz


----------



## cycleman (14. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wir starten um ca. 11.30 in der Senke an der Platzhofstraße (vorm Standesamt Höhscheid rechts ab).



Das ist ja wohl der dämlichste Startplatz den es gibt


----------



## pommes5 (14. Mai 2010)

Ja klar, das ist Absicht. Ich will ja nicht, das jemand mitkommt ...


----------



## pommes5 (15. Mai 2010)

Warum sagt mir eigentlich niemand, dass Pfingsten erst nächstes Wochenende ist?


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Mai 2010)

vieleicht dachten wir, du bist alt genug um das selbst herauzufinden

schöne Grüsse vom Rechenkünstler


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (15. Mai 2010)

Mensch, Burgholz sah mal wieder nach ner richtig geilen Tour aus!!!
Bin dieses Jahr und überhaupt den ganzen Winter vllt. 3-4mal auf Bike gesessen!
Wäre gern dabei gewesen, jedoch hält mich im mom mein Knie zurück, welches am Montag erstmal im Kernspin begutachtet wird...

Ich hoffe, dass gezieltes Muskeltraining und/ oder Einlagen Abhilfe schaffen und eine OP unnötig is

Soweit nen sportlichen Gruß:
Kette rechts, ...bald auch wieder für mich


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2010)

Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> ... hält mich im mom mein Knie zurück, welches am Montag erstmal im Kernspin begutachtet wird...
> 
> ...Kette rechts...



Dicke Gänge sind schlecht für die Knie!


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2010)

OffTopic:

Habe mein Video-Archiv bei Pinkbike gelichtet und Clips mit Abmahnungs-/GEMA-Risiko rausgeschmissen bzw. einige neu vertont. Also, wundert Euch nicht.


----------



## willibike (18. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> OffTopic:
> 
> Habe mein Video-Archiv bei Pinkbike gelichtet und Clips mit Abmahnungs-/GEMA-Risiko rausgeschmissen bzw. einige neu vertont. Also, wundert Euch nicht.



Um den Koflikt mit der GEMA zu vermeiden hier eine Adresse wo man die Mukke zum Video laden kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Mai 2010)

@ R2D2, dein Schaltauge liegt bereit

@ alle, ich habe einen Pfingstmontagride eingetragen


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ R2D2, dein Schaltauge liegt bereit
> 
> @ alle, ich habe einen Pfingstmontagride eingetragen



wupperberge kennen wir doch jetzt.keinen bock mal auf ahrtour?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2010)

ne ne ne

Wupperberge an so einem Tag? 
Die fahren wir doch fast jede Woche.

Fauna oder Altenberg, damit kannste mich hinterm Ofen hervorlocken aber nicht mit Wuppperberge

Wenn du nur 40 - 50 Km und 1000Hm machen willst dann bleibste aber fast immer direkt neben der Wupper


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Fauna oder Altenberg...




Da wäre noch die vom WP übrig gebliebene "Purder Bach"-Tour. Weiß nur nicht, ob das Eifgen + Linneftal an so einem Tag soo der Bringer sind...


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Mai 2010)

lasst doch runter an die ahr.jokomen und co. sind so.und mo.
auch da.siehe thread.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Die wollten dich wohl nicht dabei haben, daß du jetzt hier bei uns bettelst, um dich dorthin zu fahren...

Also ich fahre definitiv nicht an die Ahr...


----------



## pommes5 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich auch nicht. Zeitlich reichts wenn überhaupt nur für die WA Runde bei mir.


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die wollten dich wohl nicht dabei haben, daß du jetzt hier bei uns bettelst, um dich dorthin zu fahren...
> 
> Also ich fahre definitiv nicht an die Ahr...



betteln?fahren?bei uns?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2010)

für die Ahr bekomme ich nicht frei, Puderbach warscheinlich, mann / frau muss halt nur früh los so ab 9 oder 10. ( Ich weiß, V.+  da liegst du noch im Bett )
Aber bei dem Wetter is es überall voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> muss halt nur früh los so ab 9 oder 10. ( Ich weiß, V.+  da liegst du noch im Bett )



Definitiv. Vor 12 gibt das bei mir nix. Aber egal, das kann man ja auch mal an einem Samstag machen, ohne Feiertagsstress...


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...Aber bei dem Wetter is es überall voll...



Vielleicht auch nicht, denn am Montag solls ja schon wieder regnen. Morgen + Samstag schön.

Wenn Bedarf bei den Senioren an Betreuung besteht, könnte man auch jetzt den Samstag zum Purder Bach.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2010)

Sa geht nich da wartet mein Garten auf Pflege 



und heute bin ich beim Jürgen in Schlebusch.

auf ein anderes mal


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> heute bin ich beim Jürgen in Schlebusch



Fremdgehen, wa?! Paß auf, daß dir nich schwindelig wird auf dem ersten Kilometer 

Ich düs' gleich mal zum BurgTrail. Mal schauen, ob TeamIII noch was übrig gelassen hat


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2010)

na dan viel spass beim suchen


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Mach kein Schei$$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Mai 2010)

damit wir uns doch noch mal sehen habe ich für n. Mittwoch WA eingestellt.

die Neuvertonung von R2D2

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/137663/


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Sa geht nich da wartet mein Garten auf Pflege
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was is denn das für eine häß... Figur, die den Blick auf die Büsche versperrt?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2010)

schön das es dich auch noch gibt


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Mai 2010)

...nach der Kritik habe ich die Pfingstmontag Runde umgestellt.

Ein Kumpel macht den Guide über Leichlingen zur Dhünn, um die Dhünn und über die Sengbach, Kingswood zurück


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...über Leichlingen zur Dhünn, um die Dhünn und über die Sengbach, Kingswood zurück



das sind ja schon 2 Runden... Glaubste mit 70km da hinzukommen? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja - ihr beim einladen, ich beim losfahren..


Kleiner Hinweis am Rande:

Der obere Teil vom Kottentrail (Pfaffenberg) wird momentan von Raupen kahlgefressen. Dachte erst, was isses so hell hier? Sind die Bäume noch nicht so weit? So hoch sind wir doch garnicht. Und dann sieht man die Bescherung bzw. man fühlt sie. Alles voller (noch) kleiner Raupen, Bäume fast kahl, und die kleben so schön überall.

Ansonsten habsch an diversen Stellen zwischen Widdert und Glüdern n büschn Trailpflege betrieben. Damit sich TeamIII auch wieder wohl fühlt...



PS: wann weihen wir den Grill den mal ein?


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Damit sich TeamIII auch wieder wohl fühlt...



Wie eine Mutter Dankee!!


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: wann weihen wir den Grill den mal ein?


 

da kommste zwei jahre zu spät, 

währe aber mal ne Idee, ein Sommerfest im Garten,
mit ner Tour danach in verschwitzten Klamottten, stinkend vor dem Grill sitzen und ein stück totes Tier essen.


----------



## pommes5 (21. Mai 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...nach der Kritik habe ich die Pfingstmontag Runde umgestellt.



Kritik würde ich das nicht nennen. Du hattest dir nur einen Termin ausgesucht, an dem viele nicht konnten bzw. noch nicht wissen, ob sie da können.

@grillen: gute Idee


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Kritik würde ich das nicht nennen. Du hattest dir nur einen Termin ausgesucht, an dem viele* nicht konnten bzw. noch nicht wissen, ob sie da können.*
> 
> @grillen: gute Idee


 
das weis ich auch noch nich ob ich kann lust hätt ich ja.

mit dem grillen stellt sich die frage mit oder ohne begleitung
und wer würden denn kommen und was bringt jeder mit und wann soll das stattfinden
Fragen über fragen

also ich stell den Garten samt grill. Stühle, Bänke und Tische, Teller und Werkzeug zum essen


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das weis ich auch noch nich ob ich kann lust hätt ich ja.
> 
> mit dem grillen stellt sich die frage mit oder ohne begleitung
> und wer würden denn kommen und was bringt jeder mit und wann soll das stattfinden
> ...




Ist o.k. 
Volker wohnt ja bei dir in der Nähe. Er kann ja Fleisch, Salate, Getränke, Brot, Markise, Sonnenschirm usw. mitbringen.

Ich komme.

Wann war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (21. Mai 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ist o.k.
> Volker wohnt ja bei dir in der Nähe. Er kann ja Fleisch, Salate, Getränke, Brot, Markise, Sonnenschirm usw. mitbringen.
> 
> Ich komme.
> ...


 

hä wer bist du denn? kenn ich dich? Lass ma überlegen mmmmmmmm
ah ja da war doch noch was so nen kleine alter Sack ja jetzt hab ich`s . Ich glaub du bist der Chef von diesem Fred.
Das letzte was ich von Dir gehört habe war nach deinem Geb. letztes Jahr.

Ok V+ bringt das tote Tier ( aber schon fertig zerlegt nicht am Stück ) 
der Juppi den Salat
Markise ist schon da.
so weiter im Text
würde sagen mitte ende Juni


----------



## pommes5 (21. Mai 2010)

mit begleitung 

wir bringen nudelsalat


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> würde sagen mitte ende Juni



Kann ich nicht, bin ich biken in den Wupperbergen...

Besser gesagt: vom 18.-20.6 sind wir nicht da.


weiter im Text:

mit Begleitung wäre nett. Obwohl meine Frau bald die Krise kriegt, immer nur Bikerparties, da gibts nur ein Thema. Aber egal, da muß sie durch!

Ich würde sagen Fleisch bringt sich jeder selbst mit. Da gibts zuviele Vorlieben und Abneigungen. Nen Kartoffelsalat könne wir auch beisteuern. Blieben noch Saucen, Brot und das wichtigste: Getränke, genauer gesagt BIER. Und so unalkoholisches Weibergesöff...

Motto des Tages wäre dann: Betreutes Futtern für Senioren...


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Mai 2010)

Ok dann mal tacheles

Vorschlag 26.06 ab 17 °° Uhr bei mir im Garten

Ich mit Begleitung? 
Platz, Grill Tisch und Stuhl mit Teller und Werkzeug
Fleisch nur für mich allerein

@ Energy Kartoffelsalat mit Frau 
@ Pommes Nudelsalat auch mit Frau


----------



## pommes5 (22. Mai 2010)

läuft


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Mai 2010)

ich sach nachher bescheid.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Mai 2010)

Ist es ein Tippfehler, dass der Termin im LMB für *morgen* eingetragen ist oder fahrt ihr tatsächlich morgen?


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ist es ein Tippfehler, dass der Termin im LMB für *morgen* eingetragen ist oder fahrt ihr tatsächlich morgen?



Versteh ich auch nicht, im Text heißt es ja "*Heute* ab Solingen Haasenmühle/Wipperaue..." 



Bin gestern am späten nachmittag eine prima Speed-Trail Runde bei optimalen Bedingungen gefahren. 
Schnell nach Glüder und an der Seng vorbei rauf zur Autobahnauffahrt SG-Burg, dann über Wermelskirchen-City rüber ins Eifgental zur Neuenmühle, direkt wieder rauf nach Stumpf, den ganzen Linneftrail runter bis Schöllerhof (ist bis auf 1-2 Stellen wieder komplett fahrbar), rauf Richtung Burscheid, dann ewig bergab bis zum Ophoven-Trail und am Ende noch den Haus Vorst Trail. Von Tür zu Tür waren das 62km, aber nur 650Hm, die jedoch optimalerweise fast ausschließlich auf Trails wieder bergab gingen.
Dazu keine $au im Weg, man konnte richtig angasen und alles schön trocken.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Mai 2010)

Linneftrail hört man ja derzeit aus aller Munde. Magst den mal guiden?

Oh und wegen heute/morgen ... bin mir fast sicher, dass der Termin bislang für *heute* drin stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Magst den mal guiden?



Klar, kein Problem. Wäre der Abschluß der Purder-Bach-Runde, die eh noch ansteht. Die könnte man ja für nächste Woche am 3., 4. oder 5. Juni planen, je nach Wetterlage. Geht dann ab Schöllerhof.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Mai 2010)

Können wir meinetwegen so mal festhalten. Mal abwarten was der Rest so sagt. Viel zu ruhig hier ohnehin.


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Linneftrail hört man ja derzeit aus aller Munde. Magst den mal guiden?
> 
> Oh und wegen heute/morgen ... bin mir fast sicher, dass der Termin bislang für *heute* drin stand.



...du hast recht, der Termin stand für heute, musste ich aber ändern auf Donnerstag. 

Den Termin habe ich aber raus genommen, mangels Mitfahrern. Aber nächste Woche an Happy Kadaver, ab Fauna gibt es eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Mai 2010)

o.k ich komme auch.

Nein nicht zum Biken, nur zum Grillen.

Ich bringe mit: Frau, Fleisch für mich, grünen gemischten Salat, ein paar Saucen.

Peter sach mal was zu den Getränken, jeder bringt was mit oder wie?
Eine Adresse wäre nicht schlecht.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Mai 2010)

@ Juppi

Frau mit Fleisch kannste mitbringen, 
Ich hab eine 5er Dose Warschsteiner da Wasser und Limo sowieso
Wein ( rot ) und Sekt für die Damen auch, wenn du magst kannnste ja Cola oder sowas mitbringen.
Adresse, ach ja da muss ich noch auf die Hausnr. schauen is ja nich bei mir zu Hause, sondern im Schtrebergarten.


@ den rest

kommt sonst noch einer zum grillen, kann ja gar nicht glauben das daß alle sind.
Meine Frau ist auch schon am jammern " da kenn ich ja keinen, und dann labert Ihr nur über`s Radfahrn, so`nen Schiet. Ich hab gar keine Lust dazu "

Meine Tochter kommt auch mit und will Kellnern, Kinderbelustigung ist auch vorhanden, also traut euch.

@ Enrgy
Puderbachrunde ist nicht vergessen, aus der Nr. kommst nicht raus.


----------



## lhampe (26. Mai 2010)

Also, wenns ums essen geht bin ich dabei und komme alleine. Kann aber was mitbringen. Salat, Kuchen, Suppe was gebraucht wird.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Enrgy
> Puderbachrunde ist nicht vergessen, aus der Nr. kommst nicht raus.



Wie sieht es denn diesen Samstag damit aus, Wetter soll ja halbwegs akzeptabel sein? Staubige Trails wirds natürlich erstmal nicht mehr geben, aber Temp. ~ 18° und Aussicht auf Sonne hören sich ja nicht so schlecht an.
Ab Schöllerhof 47km/800Hm/3:15 Fahrzeit + 1h Pausen

Bevor wieder alle am 3.6. dem Lockruf der Fauna erliegen und für die Tage danach von der Regierung Ausgangsverbot bekommen....


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Mai 2010)

wann wolltes du den starten?

@ lhampe

Getränk?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wann wolltes du den starten?



Wie im Film: 12Uhr mittags....


----------



## pommes5 (27. Mai 2010)

Och mönno ... diesen Samstag bin ich radfahrtechnisch schon verplant.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Och mönno ... diesen Samstag bin ich radfahrtechnisch schon verplant.



Ja, mit uns...

Wie sieht es denn mit weiteren Interessenten aus? R2D2? Noch ist ja nichts endgültig fest, ich würde aber auch mit Pedäää allein fahren, wenn sich keine weiteren Opfer finden...


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2010)

Ähmm, das Stück zwischen Markusmühle und Rausmühle ist immer noch mit Bäumen belegt, die Umleitung kann man aus Richtung Rausmühle gut fahren, umgekehrt ist berghoch schieben angesagt. Würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber leider Richtung Toskana/Umbrien unterwegs zum Altherrenmotospocht.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Mai 2010)

14°° oder 15°° währe besser, auserdem ist es noch lannge hell.
meinst du die andern schaffen das anem Samstag 

Micha fahr du mal schööön zu den Spagettis, wir halten hier die Stellung


----------



## pommes5 (27. Mai 2010)

Zeichnet von euch wenigstens einer nen Track auf? Wär nett, danke.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 14°° oder 15°° währe besser, auserdem ist es noch lannge hell...




Also da denk ich mir, machste mal extra was früher, damit die Herren Familienväter keine Probleme bekommen...

Wegen mir auch um 2 oder 3, ist mir noch lieber. Abends um 7 dürfte auch der Linneftrail frei von Fußgängern sein. Wünsche zur Startzeit können ja noch geäußert werden. Aber wie bei ebay gehen die Werte nur in die Höhe, nicht mehr runter 
Höchstgebot liegt nun bei 15Uhr, wer bietet mehr?

So ein Kack, Markusmühle immer noch dicht  
Naja, mal sehen wie es mit der Umleitung klappt. Ist ja am Anfang der Tour, da steht man ja noch voll im Saft

Mikele, viel Spaß beim seniorengerechten Zweiradvergnügen auf italienischen Pfaden!

@frittiertes Kartoffelstäbchen5
für die Runde brauch ich kein GPS, die habe ich im Kopf. Ich kann das aber mal als Track zusammenklicken und dir den GPX schicken.


----------



## No Mercy (27. Mai 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ähmm, das Stück zwischen Markusmühle und Rausmühle ist immer noch mit Bäumen belegt.



Wenn ich mich mal kurz hier einmischen darf, Update von Montag:

Sperrung ist aufgehoben, da aufgeräumt wurde. Es liegt nur noch eine dicke Wurzel dort, die sich aber umfahren lässt.

Ride On!
dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. Mai 2010)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal kurz hier einmischen darf, Update von Montag:
> 
> Sperrung ist aufgehoben, da aufgeräumt wurde. Es liegt nur noch eine *dicke Wurzel* dort, die sich aber umfahren lässt.
> 
> ...


 

was verstehst du unter dick, Wurzel umfahren,  
normalerweise fahr ich drüber und in gans dicken fällen 
leg ich mich auf`M.......l 

der P5 fähr lieber mit der Moni anstatt mit uns,
du darfst sie aber auch mitbringen, wir machen sie auch nicht kaputt


----------



## No Mercy (27. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter dick, Wurzel umfahren,



Baum kippt um, Baum weggesägt, aber das, was sonst im Boden steckt (Wurzel?), liegt jetzt immer noch da und zwar mitten im Weg. Da es jetzt aber nicht mehr im Boden steckt, ist dort ein Loch, wo man durchfahren kann.

gruß
dirk


----------



## pommes5 (27. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> du darfst sie aber auch mitbringen, wir machen sie auch nicht kaputt



Ihr nicht.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Ab Schöllerhof 47km/800Hm/3:15 Fahrzeit + 1h Pausen



Das schon.

Diesen Samstag geht's nicht. Sind auch noch andre beteiligt und das kurzfristig canceln ist doof.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin am Samstag zu 80% dabei, muss ich aber noch abschließend klären. Wenn, dann eher 14-15 Uhr als 12. 

@Pommes: Eine Runden-Variante um die Mühlen und den Linnefe habe ich hier letztens mit gps aufgezeichnet:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/483560

Das war noch die Wegführung mit der Umfahrung der Sturmschäden. Wenn die weg sind, umso besser.


Ich könnte am Samstag auch einen neuen gps aufnehmen, dann hat es P5 genauer.


----------



## lhampe (27. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte mich auch für Samstag breit schlagen lassen das MTB auszupacken. So nach ner Woche wäre das mal wieder angebracht. Bin in der Woche wegen Terminen und/oder Wetter nicht dazu gekommen. Ich bin Single und kann zu jeder Tageszeit.

Schöllerhof muß ich wohl mit dem Auto anfahren. Wo ist denn da am besten parken?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## githriz (27. Mai 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich bin Single und kann immer.



Na jetzt lenk nicht ab, hier geht es doch eigentlich ums MTB fahren...


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin am Samstag zu 80% dabei, muss ich aber noch abschließend klären. Wenn, dann eher 14-15 Uhr als 12...



12 war ja sowieso schon überboten...

Also mach das klar, am besten mit dem Argument, dann am Feiertag nicht zur Fauna zu müssen ...


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 12 war ja sowieso schon überboten...
> 
> Also mach das klar, am besten mit dem Argument, dann am *Feiertag nicht zur Fauna zu müssen* ...


 
genau mein  ding

@lhampe 

parken ist kein problem, platz satt


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2010)

Nun fällt mein bisheriger Plan für morgen doch flach. Krankheitsbedingt von der Gegenseite. Also 14 Uhr Schöllerhof? Hat noch jemand einen Platz im Auto für mich frei? Einsammlung an der WA oder am Kreisverkehr Leichlingen wäre auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (28. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 12 war ja sowieso schon überboten...



ok, dann werfe ich mal den ersten Sommer-N8-Ride in den Ring: Start 21:00 Uhr  



Enrgy schrieb:


> Also mach das klar, am besten mit dem Argument, dann am Feiertag nicht  zur Fauna zu müssen ...



Das Argument zieht bei meiner  nicht, weil ich am Freitag schon im Ahrtal biken bin...


@Pommes: Mitnahme ab Lidl-Kreisverkehr L'lingen wäre vielleicht möglich, aber nicht gewiss. Beide Bikes müssten ins Auto, da weiß ich nicht, ob es klappt.


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Mai 2010)

@ Langenfelder, der Grilltermin ist vorgemerkt, ich habe zwar noch Kindergartensommerfest aber schneie danach rein. Was wird noch benötigt ?
Wein, Weib oder Gesang ?

@ Samstagnachmittagrundenfahrer, bin leider diesen Samstag indisponiert


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2010)

@R2: Mal warten was Peter sagt. Der hat ja n großes Auto.


----------



## ghostmoni (28. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> der P5 fähr lieber mit der Moni anstatt mit uns,
> du darfst sie aber auch mitbringen, wir machen sie auch nicht  kaputt





pommes5 schrieb:


> Ihr nicht.



hey!!!! 
naja, gut...


----------



## lhampe (28. Mai 2010)

> Na jetzt lenk nicht ab, hier geht es doch eigentlich ums MTB fahren...



Ich wußte das einer darauf anspringt

Totale Samstagsverwirrung. Gibt es ne Tour oder nicht, wenn ja, wann

Lars


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2010)

Also so wie ich es verstanden habe 14 oder 15 Uhr ab Schöllerhof. Ich wäre für 14 Uhr, aber da ist man sich scheinbar noch nicht einig. Klartext redet hier ja niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Klartext redet hier ja niemand.



Doch, ich jetzt! 

14 Uhr Schöllerhof, basta!


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2010)

Na also


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Mai 2010)

ok 14°° Uhr Schöllerhof
( abfahrt oder ankunft mit Fahrzeug )

@ P5
bikemitnahme *nicht* möglich, fahr von Witzhelden zum Treffpunkt 
besser nicht ins LMB stellen


----------



## ultra2 (28. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Doch, ich jetzt!
> 
> 14 Uhr Schöllerhof, basta!



Mach uns nix schmutzig


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ok 14°° Uhr Schöllerhof
> ( abfahrt oder ankunft mit Fahrzeug )



14Uhr Abfahrt, LMB brauchen wir ja nun nicht mehr


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mach uns nix schmutzig



nachdem ihr ja alles so ultra sauber gemacht habt...


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Mai 2010)

ok, bin dabei,
14:00 Uhr Langnesehof

@P5: ISt Dein Transport gesichert?


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Mai 2010)

Tach Jungs,

komme auch mit, muß mich aber vorher ausklinken da zu viel Gewicht und zu wenig Kondition.

Freu mich

Jürgen

Der normale Parkplatz unten am Schöllerhof?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2010)

Jou, der übliche (überfüllte?) Parkplatz.

Gibt ja voll dat Riweiwel....


EDIT

denkt dran, genug zu trinken und futtern mitzunehmen, ab Ende Eifgental gibts keine Kalorienbunkerstation mehr!


----------



## pommes5 (28. Mai 2010)

@R2 jo, ich komm schon irgendwie hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Mai 2010)

... wie die Weiber, laber, laber, laber und am Ende kommt nix raus 

seid ihr alle platt oder kommt noch jemand mit am Donnerstag, siehe LMB


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Mai 2010)

das weis ich doch jetzt noch nich


----------



## pommes5 (31. Mai 2010)

langenfelder schrieb:


> das weis ich doch jetzt noch nich



+1


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (1. Juni 2010)

langenfelder schrieb:


> das weis ich doch jetzt noch nich



+2 ;-)


----------



## pommes5 (1. Juni 2010)

Nachmacher


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juni 2010)

p5, was macht die Schulter?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> p5, was macht die *Schulter*?


 

ich glaub ich hab was verpasst,
hoffe doch das es nichts ernstes ist

für Angeber oder die, die Mitleid möchten
 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382729


----------



## pommes5 (1. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> p5, was macht die Schulter?



Alles bestens, danke der Nachfrage.

@Peter: nur ne schlappheitsbedingte Unachtsamkeit meinerseits - gefolgt von einem Baum Bodycheck. Ähnlich wie letztes Jahr beim Leitplanken DH


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (1. Juni 2010)

An der altenberger runde von Samstag wär ich auch interessiert!
Vorrausgesetzt ich muss nicht spontan arbeiten, fahre ich bereits ab Leichlingen, z.B. Lidl, mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt am schöllerhof, falls sich jmd. anschließen möchte kann er sich ja melden...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juni 2010)

du bist eine Woche zu spät


----------



## pommes5 (2. Juni 2010)

haha


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (2. Juni 2010)

Hat euch Schlafmützen denn niemand vom repeat diesen samstag erzählt?

Ich sollte wohl auch mal auf die Daten der Beiträge achten!!!
Peinlich peinlich...

Aber fährt trotzdem diesen Samstag jmd. ne Tour?
Hab tatsächlich mal frei!

Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2010)

Dank p5 sind wir zwar langsam gefahren , aber sooo langsam, daß wir diesen Samstag immer noch unterwegs wären nun doch wieder nicht....

Vielleicht hat R2D2 ja den Track für dich, falls du ein GPS hast.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (2. Juni 2010)

Ist ja nicht so das ich ortsunkundig wäre!
Es macht allein nur nit soviel spaß!

Von mir aus auch ne runde in den wupperbergen...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juni 2010)

gucks du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10260
ist zwar morgen aber nmacht ja nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportsüchtiger (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, danke für den tip!
Je nach dem was heut Abend passiert oder eben auch nicht passiert wollte ich mich eh anschließen, würde aber am südlichsten Punkt der Tour aussteigen auf Grund mangelnder Fitness und Wohnortnähe!

Ich sag mal vorsichtig bis moin


----------



## lhampe (2. Juni 2010)

da P5 morgen nicht kann werde ich morgen bremsen. Hab wieder die den schweren LR mit Rollunwilligen Reifen drauf. Keine Lust den immer den Touren LR satz mit dem Männer LR zu tauschen.

Bye the way. Warum so früh 9:30? Ich bin ja wirklich kein Langschläfer aber das...


----------



## pommes5 (2. Juni 2010)

Meckerliese 

Ich werd die Runde von letzter Woche morgen mit Moni mal teilweise nachfahren. Wir kürzen allerdings die Hälfte ab. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Juni 2010)

ich wünsche allen morgen einen schönen Biketag, kann selber aber leider nicht...
da ich am Freitag unterwegs bin...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juni 2010)

Bye the way. Warum so früh 9:30? Ich bin ja wirklich kein Langschläfer aber das... [/QUOTE]

1. Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund 

2. Familienväterkompatibel, bist früh wech weil du eh schon wach bist

3. kannst länger fahren und kriegst weniger haue, da früher zu hause

4. weniger Fußgänger

5. Zu dieser Uhrzeit spiegelt die Sonneneinstrahlung durch die Baumgipfel
ein unvergessliches Licht wieder.


----------



## lhampe (2. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> lhampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bye the way. Warum so früh 9:30? Ich bin ja wirklich kein Langschläfer aber das...
> ...




das Arguent zieht natürlich


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> *2. Familienväterkompatibel, bist früh wech weil du eh schon wach bist*
> 
> *3. kannst länger fahren und kriegst weniger haue, da früher zu hause*
> 
> ...


 

genau so ist es, 
und auf den Trails`s biste allein weil die andern noch in der Koje liegen


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2010)

5:38 Uhr am Feiertag posten - selig sind die Bekloppten!

Oder biste grad von der Kneipe heimgerollt?


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juni 2010)

ist ne normale Zeit zum Aufstehn, wenn man Arbeiten muss.
Da wacht man halt auch an einem Feiertag früh auf,
wenn dann noch ins grübeln kommst ist die Nacht halt vorbei.

@ Kaminfreund 

war wie so oft ne nette Tour


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juni 2010)

So die Damen, 

Grilltermin am 26.06 ab 17°° Uhr im Garten, Adresse kommt dann per PN
( sonst kommen noch die ganzen beklopten Beiker )
nach meinen info kommen

@ Enrgy mit Frau und der bringt Kartoffelsalat mit

@ Pommes 5 mit Nudelsalat

@ Ghostmoni mit Pommes 5

@ Juppidoo mit Frau, Nachkommen und Grünen Salat

@ lhampe ist Solo bringt aber Grillsauce und Baguettes mit

@ Kaminfreund mit Frau und Nachwuchs, Getränke für die Damen

@ ich mit Frau und Bedienung, Bier, Bier, Bier Grill Tisch und Stühle


bei den unterschiedlichen geschmäckern, glaub ich bringt jeder sein totes Tier selber mit.
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (3. Juni 2010)

ich bring dann noch ne Frau mehr mit, 11 Jahre


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hab ich was vergessen?



schönes Wetter...


----------



## pommes5 (4. Juni 2010)

Gestern aufm Linnef hat ein Wanderer im Vorbeifahren (nach anständigem Klingeln und in gemäßigtem Tempo) gesagt, wir sollen es genießen, die "Strecke" würde bald dicht gemacht.

War gar nicht mal unfreundlich der Typ, von daher stellt sich mir die Frage: Wanderergewäsch oder weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Juni 2010)

ne nicht wirklich. 
Glaub das ist Wanderergewäsch um dich zu Schocken


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> War gar nicht mal unfreundlich der Typ...



Warum haste nicht angehalten und ihn nach seiner Quelle für die Behauptung gefragt?

"Dicht machen" würde heißen, nicht mehr per Bike passierbar machen. Davon gehe ich nicht aus, da dann auch keine Fußgänger mehr dort lang laufen könnten. Außer man macht alle 50m so ein "Drängelgatter", wo man sich durchschlängeln muß, aber selbst dann wäre es noch nicht unpassierbar.


Ich bin heut nachmittag Erkrath-Gruiten-Düsseltal-Neandertal-Stindertal gefahren, 50km/800Hm auch sehr nett!
Und mit Startpunkt Hildener Kreuz sogar noch näher als Fauna.


----------



## pommes5 (4. Juni 2010)

Konnte ich nicht. Er hat das zu Moni gesagt, hatte ich unvollständig beschrieben. Sie fuhr hinter mir und hat's erst nach ein paar Minuten erzählt.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ...und hat's erst nach ein paar Minuten erzählt.



tz tz, Weiber. Kein Blick für die wichtigen Dinge...


----------



## Manni (5. Juni 2010)

Hey Volker, wenn meine Freundin nächstes Mal wieder beim Radfahren einschläft, darfst du sie gerne wieder fast umfahren (bei Haus Fähr) und mich hast Du auch nicht gegrüßt, das ist fast noch schlimmer...  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2010)

Manni schrieb:


> Hey Volker, wenn meine Freundin nächstes Mal wieder beim Radfahren einschläft, darfst du sie gerne wieder fast umfahren (bei Haus Fähr) und mich hast Du auch nicht gegrüßt, das ist fast noch schlimmer...
> 
> Gruß Manni



 klär mich mal auf, kann mich an nix erinnern.
bin ich euch entgegengekommen oder hat mein fahrtwind beim überholen den beinahesturz verursacht? 
außerdem achte ich als selbstverliebter cd-fahrer selbstverständlich nicht so auf die anderen kreaturen, die dreisterweise meine wege verstopfen. nase hoch und verachtend wegschauen...

PS:
das einzige, an was ich mich erinnern kann, ist eine radfahrerin, die, von der wupper kommend, beim erblicken der biergartens vom haus rüden statt rechts dem straßenverlauf zu folgen plötzlich geradewegs mit letzter kraft torkelnd (1% Steigung!) auf jenen zugesteuert hat, als ich sie außenrum überholt habe. 
typischer fall von frau am steuer (lenker). kaum sehen sie was interessantes, werden sämtliche regeln über bord geworfen (schulterblick, handzeichen), als ob es dort schuhe zu kaufen gäbe...

war am donnerstg eh zu früh unterwegs. das fahren glich eher dem hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56nch4ESQSM"]YouTube- Der Schwarze Prinz von Paris - BLACK PRINCE PARIS RING ROAD[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (6. Juni 2010)

Servus Zusammen,

war von euch heute jemand gegen 13.00 in Altenberg, genauer am Schöllerhof  in der Nähe vom DH unterwegs?

Gruss
papa-free-rider


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2010)

Nö. Altenberg sonntags bei gutem Wetter geht mal garnicht...


----------



## papa-free-rider (6. Juni 2010)

ich fands o.k. durch das lange we war bei weitem nicht soviel los.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (6. Juni 2010)

Exakt, der verkehr hielt sich in Grenzen, kam mir teilweise vor wie ein Wochentag!
Ergo Altenberg ja, um diese Zeit jedoch Nähe rausmühle...
Wer oder was wird denn gesucht/ vermisst?

Gruß


----------



## papa-free-rider (6. Juni 2010)

war da mit einem bekannten unterwegs und hatte eine 4er gruppe getroffen (an diesem Steilhang der ca. 500 m hinter dem Schöllerhof rauskommt), mit denen hatten wir uns kurz. war ne nette truppe und da dachte ich mir nur es könnte einer von euch gewesen sein.
na egal


ride on

papa-free-rider


----------



## lhampe (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hatte irgend jemand vor am Sonntag nach Willingen zu fahren?

Könnte man ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (8. Juni 2010)

Was haltet ihr von einem vorsorglichen Energieverbrennen (nicht zu verwechseln mit enrgy verbrennen  ) vor dem Grillabend? Früh treffen, 3-4 Stündchen fahren und dann hat jeder noch genug Zeit, sich wieder hübsch zu machen bis es totes Tier gibt


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Juni 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem vorsorglichen Energieverbrennen (nicht zu verwechseln mit *enrgy verbrennen * ) vor dem Grillabend? Früh treffen, 3-4 Stündchen fahren und dann hat jeder noch genug Zeit, sich wieder hübsch zu machen *bis es totes Tier gibt*




Ist das eine versteckte Aufforderung?


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Juni 2010)

geht bei mir nicht, erst die Arbeit dann das Fest 
aber sonst ne gute Idee


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> 3-4 Stündchen fahren



Hamwa ja letztens gesehn, was du unter 3-4h verstehst...





Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ist das eine versteckte Aufforderung?





Langenfelder schrieb:


> aber siónst ne gute Idee




Soll ich mich vielleicht schon mal am Tag vorher in Marinade legen? Mit dem Schweiß vom Biken gibt das dann die besondere Note auf dem Grill...


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Juni 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> geht bei mir nicht, erst die Arbeit dann das Fest
> *aber sonst ne gute Idee*


 
das gilt nicht Dir


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2010)

Bin leider wieder raus für heute..... die Pflicht ruft einfach zu laut


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte irgend jemand vor am Sonntag nach Willingen zu fahren?
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich fahre bereits am Freitag nach Willingen.

Das rennen ist schon am Samstag 

Gruß

MArk


----------



## hummock (9. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre bereits am Freitag nach Willingen.



Er will vor den Kegelklubs ankommen
um sich den BESTEN PLATZ im Sauerlandstern zu sichern,
das Bike hat er nur als Alibi dabei (siehe "Winterpokal") 

Gegen Kopfschmerzen helfen saure Heringe und viel frische Luft

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Er will vor den Kegelklubs ankommen
> um sich den BESTEN PLATZ im Sauerlandstern zu sichern,
> das Bike hat er nur als Alibi dabei (siehe "Winterpokal")
> 
> ...



1. du hast recht
2. nix meiner frau sagen
3. wenn du nochmal in burgholz bei dem stück absteigst wo meine oma runter fährt, werde ich das hier posten


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (9. Juni 2010)

Apropo, wann geht's denn das nächste mal nach burgholz, will mein Rad auch nochmal nen Trail runterschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (10. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> wenn du nochmal in burgholz bei dem stück



Petzer,Petzer,Petzer


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juni 2010)

ich hab sogar ein bild davon


----------



## hummock (10. Juni 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich hab sogar ein bild davon



Wehe


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Juni 2010)

....also Willingen war wieder eine Reise Wert. Die Bike Expo, gespickt mit sämtlichen Herstellern, war sehr interessant. Testrides, Techniktalk und Kaufgelüste können dort befriedigt werden. 

Über meine Platzierung bei dem RockyMountain Marathon sollten wir hier nicht sprechen.

Es war aber auch sehr früh, und bewölkt, und teilweise regnerisch, und der Boden schlammig, und die anderen gedopt, und und und


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (14. Juni 2010)

Jaja, immer sind's die anderen:-D


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Fährt morgen irgendjemand von Euch?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Melanie,

können wir gerne machen, hab mir ne nette Runde ausgedacht. 35km/500Hm 13 Trails. Startplatz Langenfeld, Kreuzung Heiderhöfchen / Kapeller Weg (am Friedhofsparkplatz). Ist nur 1km von der Autobahnabfahrt, dann brauchste nicht bis zur Wipperaue mitm Auto 

Wann wärst du denn vor Ort?


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wann wärst du denn vor Ort?



Hört sich gut an! 18:00 Uhr würde bei mir gut passen.


----------



## pommes5 (15. Juni 2010)

Da tät'sch misch ooch anschliesn wenns ihr nix dajejen hat.

Fang morgen was früher an, kann dementsprechend hoffentlich auch eher weg und somit könnte 1800 hinhaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportsüchtiger (15. Juni 2010)

13 trails auf 35km und NUR 500hm?!?
Wie geht das denn?

Plane demnächst 10 trails in sg, dabei müsste ich allein 4 mal den klingenring hoch für 4 abfahrten!

Morgen geht's um 11:00 auf ne lockere runde im Solinger Bereich der Wupper...


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an, wie lang und wie breit ein Trail sein soll, um als solcher bezeichnet zu werden. Und ein Trail muß nicht zwingend bergab gehen, um diese Bezeichnung zu erhalten


----------



## jokomen (15. Juni 2010)

Sind denn Deine Trails denn überhaupt rollatortauglich ?  Bin morgen an der Diepental-TS unterwegs. Vielleicht komme ich auch mal vorbei und teste die Fahrbreite Deiner 13 Krieger-Trails für ältere Herrschaften aus.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, nach genauer wortdefinition haste recht, en singletrail heißt ja, dass der weg nur von einer Person begangen oder befahren werden kann, ergo hintereinander nicht nebeneinander!

Ich für meinen Teil definiere das in etwa so, dass der Trail am Bauernhof unterhalb des postturms in witzhelden, der am Ende durch den Bach bei glüder führt, dem unteren Ende der Skala entspricht...
Es MUSS also bergab gehen;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! *18:00 Uhr* würde bei mir gut passen.


 


 bei mir nicht 

ich kann nicht


----------



## ofi (15. Juni 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bei mir nicht
> 
> ich kann nicht


 

 du hast bestimmt nur Angst von Jürgens Rollator überholt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> du hast bestimmt nur Angst von *Jürgens* *Rollator* überholt zu werden


 
der hat bestimmt einen mit E- Motor, damit bleibt er mir auch Bergab auch auf den Fersen


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> du hast bestimmt nur Angst von Jürgens Rollator überholt zu werden


 
ich jetzt auch.... auf 'nem Trail hiesse das ja dann überrollt zu werden


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2010)

Hab mich eben hinter Kohlfurt überschlagen, Handgelenk, Knie und Rippen geprellt. Die 30km Heimweg auf möglichst ebenen Wegen waren schon alles andere als lustig. Sieht schlecht aus mit morgen, gerade mit den geplanten holprigen Wurzeltrails. Sage aber noch bis 15 Uhr Bescheid. Nun erstmal Fleisch aufn Grill, ein Bier und den Schmerz so richtig rauskommen lassen...


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (16. Juni 2010)

Dann gute Besserung...


----------



## jokomen (16. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..... Sieht schlecht aus mit morgen, gerade mit den geplanten holprigen Wurzeltrails...



Ja, ja, kaum möchte ich mal mit, schon bekommen se alle Angst.  Von den Rippen haste länger was, das kenne ich zu genüge. Erhole Dich gut, und fahre locker Einheiten auf der Terasse (um den Grill und Kasten Bier herum). Das hilft.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2010)

Tour ist definitiv abgesagt, Handgelenk läßt sich kaum schmerzfrei bewegen. Mist, mal sehen, wie lange das dauert.


----------



## pommes5 (16. Juni 2010)

Arzt?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Arzt?



bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tour ist definitiv abgesagt, Handgelenk läßt sich kaum schmerzfrei bewegen. Mist, mal sehen, wie lange das dauert.



Da wäre vielleicht so ein kleines Röntgenbild angesagt!
Gute Besserung!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tour ist definitiv abgesagt, Handgelenk läßt sich kaum schmerzfrei bewegen. Mist, mal sehen, wie lange das dauert.



Hauptsache zum Grillen bist du wieder fit

Rippchenprellung dauert etwas länger, das kenne ich auch.

Gute Besserung du Mädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab mich eben hinter Kohlfurt überschlagen, Handgelenk, Knie und Rippen geprellt. Die 30km Heimweg auf möglichst ebenen Wegen waren schon alles andere als lustig. Sieht schlecht aus mit morgen, gerade mit den geplanten holprigen Wurzeltrails. Sage aber noch bis 15 Uhr Bescheid. Nun erstmal Fleisch aufn Grill, ein Bier und den Schmerz so richtig rauskommen lassen...




gute Besserung auch von mir!

Vielleicht wäre es Dir besser ergangen, wenn Du an dem Abend Deine Rippchen auf'n Grill gelegt hättest


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2010)

ja ja die Kumpel`s 

wer den Schaden hat braucht für Spot nicht zu sorgen,

ich hoffe doch das du bis zum Abend der Abende wieder auf
dem Damm bist.


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2010)

Seit ihr alle im Sommerschlaf ?

Damit es nicht so langweilig ist, habe ich Donnerstag (Mittwoch spielt Deutschland) eine Tour eingestellt. 

cu Mark


----------



## surftigresa (20. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Damit es nicht so langweilig ist, habe ich Donnerstag (Mittwoch spielt Deutschland) eine Tour eingestellt.
> 
> cu Mark


 
Dabei! (wenn die Arbeit es zulässt. Aber im Moment sieht es ganz gut aus)

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juni 2010)

ich auch, ich auch


----------



## bonsai.68 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich will auch mit.
Mein Bike ist zelegt 
Mal sehen vieleicht komme ich mit 90mm Federweg auch aus.
Muß ich halt noch was abnehmen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## surftigresa (21. Juni 2010)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Mal sehen vieleicht komme ich mit 90mm Federweg auch aus.
> Muß ich halt noch was abnehmen.
> Gruß Micha


 
alles eine Frage der Technik . Ich habe mal gehört früher ging es auch ohne Federweg......

Würd' mich freuen, Dich mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen!


----------



## derAndre (21. Juni 2010)

In der Beschreibung stehen keine hm und "nicht für Änfänger" geeignet. Jetzt frag ich mich ob ich tauglich bin. Wie viele hm macht Ihr denn so im Schnitt? Surftrigra, wir sind ja schon zusammen gefahren, traust Du mir die Runde konditionell und technisch zu?

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## surftigresa (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du Dich anstrengst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2010)

Die Burgholz Touren sind im Schnitt 30km mit 850Hm in 2h20min. Üblicherweise am Ende nochmal 160Hm auf 1,7km zurück zum Auto, da man die Talseite wechseln muß.


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Burgholz Touren sind im Schnitt 30km mit 850Hm in 2h20min. Üblicherweise am Ende nochmal 160Hm auf 1,7km zurück zum Auto, da man die Talseite wechseln muß.



das ist mal ne saubere Aussage 

Was macht das Wehwehchen ?


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juni 2010)

sind aber zum teil Anstrengender und technischer als beim Jokomen.
Sind die Anreise aber wert

Werden auch noch Wünsche in die Strecken mit einbezogen?

Hey Micha, 
bei deinen Fahrkünsten brauchst du kein, oder nur min Federweg


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Juni 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Werden auch noch Wünsche in die Strecken mit einbezogen?



selbstverständlich ! Basisdemokratisches Mountainbiken


----------



## derAndre (22. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Burgholz Touren sind im Schnitt 30km mit 850Hm in 2h20min. Üblicherweise am Ende nochmal 160Hm auf 1,7km zurück zum Auto, da man die Talseite wechseln muß.



OK, 850 in 2.20 dann geh ich lieber noch ein bisschen trainieren. Ich würde Euren Schnitt kapputt machen. Zumal die Uhrzeit bei der Anreise schwierig werden würde... Vielen Dank für die Infos!



			
				Langenfelder schrieb:
			
		

> sind aber zum teil Anstrengender und technischer als beim Jokomen.


 Technischer wäre ja nich so schlimm aber das Tempo bringe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> das ist mal ne saubere Aussage
> 
> Was macht das Wehwehchen ?




Werde evtl. heute mal eine Testfahrt machen, Handgelenk ist noch sehr empfindlich gegen jede größere Bewegung. Der Rest geht schon wieder einigermaßen. 




derAndre schrieb:


> OK, 850 in 2.20 dann geh ich lieber noch ein bisschen trainieren...



Die Daten sind der Durchschnitt der 3 Touren, die ich bislang dort mitgefahren bin. Und ich war am Berg üblicherweise sowieso der langsamste. 2.20 sind reine Fahrzeit, Pausen werden natürlich gemacht.
Aber vielleicht hat der Guide nach seinem Debakel in Willingen ein Einsehen, daß die Heizerei eh nix bringt und läßt es gemütlicher angehen. Darauf wetten würde ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (22. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Daten sind der Durchschnitt der 3 Touren, die ich bislang dort mitgefahren bin. Und ich war am Berg üblicherweise sowieso der langsamste. 2.20 sind reine Fahrzeit, Pausen werden natürlich gemacht.
> Aber vielleicht hat der Guide nach seinem Debakel in Willingen ein Einsehen, daß die Heizerei eh nix bringt und läßt es gemütlicher angehen. Darauf wetten würde ich aber nicht



gegen heizen hab ich nix, solange es bergab geht . Die rote Laterne bergauf zu haben, daran hab ich mich gewöhnt aber aber wenn oben schon alle schlafen oder pichnicken macht's keinem Spaß. Ein ander mal dann vielleicht.


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Werde evtl. heute mal eine Testfahrt machen, Handgelenk ist noch sehr empfindlich gegen jede größere Bewegung. Der Rest geht schon wieder einigermaßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... Der Rest, also die kleineren Bewegungen des Handgelenkes, gehen schon wieder.....



Hab ja schließlich 2 Hände...


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juni 2010)

und ne Freundin.

habt Ihr das schon gesehen / gelesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467851

so ein Drecksack


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein kreativer Input von mir:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....d=95&discussionid=&gmid=143794#gmessage143794


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,

das war mal wieder eine klasse Tour Mark . Das die Feierabende nur immer so kurz sind. Die Gegend gefällt mir so gut, da hätte ich ja noch ewig weiterfahren wollen.

Vielen Dank an Mark und Ulf für Entlüftungskit und Hilfestellung beim Entlüften!!! Ohne Hinterradbremse wär' doch doof gewesen......

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2010)

ne, ne, ne Peter, direkt zwei Unwahrheiten in deiner Tourausschreibung.

Tempo: langsam 
Schwierigkeit: leicht

ich freue mich auf Donnerstag


----------



## pommes5 (28. Juni 2010)

Im Beschreibungstext ises ja zutreffend  So weiß sofort jede/r, wo sie/er dran ist.


----------



## FS190864 (28. Juni 2010)

Hey hi, Frank hier aus Leichlingen, seid ihr eine offene Gruppe, d.h. kann man bei euch mitfahren? Wo gehen eure Feierabendtouren denn los?


----------



## pommes5 (28. Juni 2010)

Kommenden Donnerstag starten wir an der Wipperaue. Komm vorbei, wenn du ein Bike und einen Helm hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (28. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. An der Brücke auf der Leichlinger Seite Richtung Nesselrath? Fahre Votec M6 light.... Wie sollte der Trainingsstand sein ;-)
Kurbel sonst so Sengbach etc.


----------



## pommes5 (28. Juni 2010)

Du solltest so 2,5h Tretzeit mit 25-35km und 700-1000 Hm hinkriegen (das dürfte so in etwa der Schnitt sein). Notfalls wird an Abzweigungen, bergauf wie bergab, gewartet. Kein Stress.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Juni 2010)

Hey Mark, ich weiß garnicht was du willst.

Tempo Variabel und Schw. Dynamisch, 
so steht`s in der Beschreibung.

@ FS 190864

Natürlich sind wir eine offenene / Gemischte Gruppe. 
( Alt und jung, Schön und nicht so Schön, Langsam und Schnell )

Wenn du um die Seng. fährst passt das von den KM. ( wohlgemerkt von Leichlingen aus ) aber denn Rest kriegen wir schon hin.

Treffpunkt ist an der Brücke aus der Leichlinger Seite.

Gruss Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2010)

....der Trainingsstand " um die Sengbach " ist ok aber Votec M6 Light ......


----------



## FS190864 (28. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ....der Trainingsstand " um die Sengbach " ist ok aber Votec M6 Light ......



Halloooo- ich liebe mein Votec! Bestens zufrieden... war heute von Leili aus über Blecher, Altenberg etc. Maria in der Aue usw. echt heftige Anstiege z. Teil. knapp 45 km Feierabendtour. Bestes Bikewetter, wenn nur die scheiß Bremsen (Pferdefliegen) nicht wären, 10% Steigung schaffe ich nicht in mind. 10km/h dauerhaft, so schnell fliegen die Biester... war sicher lustig anzusehen, ein fluchender, um sich schlagender Bär auf'm Fahrrad den Berg rauf...


----------



## jokomen (29. Juni 2010)

Da hilft nur eins: Das komische Bike wegschmeißen, welches nur so langsam berghoch kann und sich die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Zedan-Bremsenbremse-750ml/dp/B0015FZK2W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1277788170&sr=8-1"]Zedan Bremsenbremse [/ame]zu holen.


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Juni 2010)

FS190864 schrieb:


> Halloooo- ich liebe mein Votec! Bestens zufrieden...



Hi FS,

lass dich nicht jeck machen, Du musst mit dem Bike klarkommen und richtig einschätzen, was Du Dir damit zutraust oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist jeder gern willkommen. Lieber einer auf einem gut eingefahrenen Votec, der weiß was er will, als einer der mit einem HiTechCarbon nichts anzufangen weiß!

Hier ist ein kleiner Clip von den Jungens (äh, perdone Surftigresa) und Mädels:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/137663/

Es muss nicht so kommen wie in dem Video, kann aber gut sein...


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht so kommen wie in dem Video, kann aber gut sein...



muss nicht, aber wir hoffen es natürlich sehr


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> muss nicht, aber wir hoffen es natürlich sehr




so isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2010)

Rolf, was ist nun mit unserem Midnight-Ride am Freitag? Temperaturen werden wohl jenseits gut+böse...

Ich würde aber ohne Auto fahren wollen, sprich irgendwas ab Germaniabad oder Wipperaue. Start frühestens 22Uhr, wegen mir auch später, wegen der Hitze.
Wenn nicht, macht auch nix, habe eigentlich Herrenabend mit lekka Bier süppen und so...

Ob ich Do mitfahre, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Seit dem Crash bin ich immer nur Erdbeeren holen gewesen, und danach fühlte sich die Hand nicht besser an. Wiegetritt geht zB. noch garnicht. Dauert sicher noch 4-6 Wochen, bis das sich wieder einigermaßen eingespielt hat.


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Rolf, was ist nun mit unserem Midnight-Ride am Freitag? Temperaturen werden wohl jenseits gut+böse...



habe gestern den Termin canceln müssen, wegen...geht nicht.

Am Donnerstag mache ich noch mal alle spitz, damit wir bei der Aktion  auch eine anständige Meute zusammenbekommen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Juni 2010)

......um alle Unklarheiten zu beseitigen. Das mit dem "....aber Votec M6 Light" war ein Witz. Ich fand die Aussage von Frank lustig "Ich fahre Votec M6 light...Wie sollte der Tainingsstand sein ?"


----------



## pommes5 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich sage mal unter Vorbehalt für Donnerstag zu. Melde mich per SMS bei Peter wenn ich absehen kann obs klappt.

Da es heute bei Chris schon nicht geklappt hat versuche ich Donnerstag alles.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Juni 2010)

Ja Donnerstag alles oder nix


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juni 2010)

Fürs Vaterland und den Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Fürs Vaterland und den Club



mußt du grad sagen...


----------



## pommes5 (30. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mußt du grad sagen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juni 2010)

Immerhin habe ich die 5% Hürde geknackt. Pommes + Enrgy, wir sehen uns am nächsten Berg.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Pommes + Enrgy, wir sehen uns am nächsten Berg.



Genau. Du noch oben, wir schon wieder unten...


----------



## pommes5 (30. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Pommes + Enrgy, wir sehen uns am nächsten Berg.



Wir sehen uns im nächsten Winter


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns im nächsten Winter



...wer´s glaubt...


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Juni 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ich die 5% Hürde geknackt.



So ein Quatsch, das waren nur 4,9%!!! Gerundet wird hier nicht 

(höchstens überrundet!)


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Juni 2010)

nich Quatschen, fahren. 

Übrigens heute in einem halben Jahr ist Sylvester, da ist es um die Zeit schon dunkel und garantiert kalt. Der WP steht schon in den Startlöcher


----------



## lhampe (30. Juni 2010)

Hab mich für Donnerstag auch mal unter Vorbehalt angemeldet. Aber 18:14 Wa ist für mich sportlich.

Lars


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juli 2010)

das is hier ja auch keine Kinderbelustigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juli 2010)

Mobber


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2010)

Jetzt habt ihr den Votec-Fahrer schon wieder vertrieben mit eurem "schneller - höher - weiter"...


----------



## FS190864 (1. Juli 2010)

Shit.. leider kann ich doch nicht mitfahren.. hab' 'nen Abendtermin übersehen.

Beim nächsten mal versuch' ich dann die 700 -1000 Hm. in den 2-3 Stunden zu schaffen


----------



## FS190864 (1. Juli 2010)

nee.... hab' wirklich einen Termin den ich übersehen hatte. Bin vor einigen Jahren öfter mit den Leverkusenern ab Bhf. Opladen gefahren, ich denke, in der Preislage werdet ihr auch rumkurbeln...


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2010)

Nee, das sind die Rennfahrer!

Nun denn, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Die Trails laufen uns ja (noch!!) nicht weg...


----------



## FS190864 (1. Juli 2010)

ggf. Dienstag bei Chris.. vemutlich bin ich aber schon platt, wenn in Höhscheid aufschlage..


----------



## pommes5 (1. Juli 2010)

Warm heute ... und dann mit euch bergauf besorgern ... mal sehen.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juli 2010)

papalapap


----------



## surftigresa (1. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Warm heute ... und dann mit euch bergauf besorgern ... mal sehen.



ne, bei der Hitze fahren wir doch bestimmt nur bergab....

im Wald geht's auf jeden Fall. Bin gestern auch gefahren, war ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Warm heute ... und dann mit euch bergauf besorgern ... mal sehen.



Schneller fahren gibt mehr Kühlung durch Fahrtwind!

Hat der Bundes-Berti ja schon vor 12 Jahren seinen Kickern beim WM-Turnier in den USA empfohlen....


Spassig sind jedoch die in den dunklen Bachtälern auftauchenden Bremsen. Unter 10-11kmh hat man die ständig um sich rum.


----------



## FS190864 (1. Juli 2010)

...davon kann ich ein Liedchen trällern. Diese Drecksbiester haben mich am Montag derbe gepiesakt. Allerdings finden die sich eher in der Nähe von Weiden.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Juli 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> im Wald geht's auf jeden Fall. Bin gestern auch gefahren, war ok.




ja, ich bin vorgestern auch von einer Sturmfront überrascht worden...


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Schneller fahren* gibt mehr Kühlung durch Fahrtwind!
> 
> 
> Spassig sind jedoch die in den dunklen Bachtälern auftauchenden Bremsen. Unter 10-11kmh *hat man die ständig um sich rum*.


 

Bergab kein problem und in der Ebene auch

Vieleich sollte man das mal mit ein wenig Körperpfege versuchen, oder mit einem Deo, ( Autan ) Ich rieche nicht wie ein Pferd, 
( Schwitze ab so ) bin auch nicht so groß und schwer


----------



## FS190864 (1. Juli 2010)

..Autan hilft - aber damit hinterläst man echt 'ne Wasserlinie hinterm Rad so schwitzt man - leider auch das Autan ab, nach kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juli 2010)

Weiber...... zu heiß gibt es nicht, auch Angst vor Flugmonstern wird nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Weiber...... zu heiß gibt es nicht, auch Angst vor Flugmonstern wird nicht akzeptiert.



Korrekt. Gründe nicht zu fahren sind Dunkelheit, Nässe oder Kälte...


----------



## pommes5 (2. Juli 2010)

@Peter: Ich hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. War der Flicken schlecht drauf oder war es wirklich noch ein Loch?

@Hippies:





@R2: Blackburn Mammoth. Hat Chris eigentlich immer da.


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @Hippies:



Das Bike ist ja echt die reinste Netzhautsäure. So sähe meins auch aus, wenn ich meinen Kids 20 Sprühdosen hinstellen und mich 10 Sekunden umdrehen würde...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2010)

Geilomat 2000 die Farbe entlich mal einer mit Mut 

bin um 21:30 an der Wa vorbeigefahren da standen noch alle Auto`s
war nur schlecht geflickt


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2010)

Dann hättest du ja auch gleich mit mir über Glüder und Wupperhof zurückfahren können...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2010)

...ja wir haben noch 7 bis 8 Extra Berge eingbaut und sind 2890 hm gefahren, war ok für ne Feierabendrunde. Ging auch echt flott als Peter der Bremsklotz wech war.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2010)

Laber-laber Rhabarber...


----------



## pommes5 (3. Juli 2010)

Und auf gehts. *räusper*


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juli 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...ja wir haben noch 7 bis 8 Extra Berge eingbaut und sind *2890* hm gefahren, war ok für ne Feierabendrunde. Ging auch echt flott als Peter der Bremsklotz wech war.


 
du hast das Komma vergessen, richtig sind nach meinem technischen Defekt, 28 Komma 90 HM.
Wenigstens hab ich die Truppe nicht wegen Ignoranz aufgehalten ( Schaltauge Burgholz sagichnur )


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi, kann mir einer von euch 'nen Tipp für einen Höhenmesser geben? Weiss auch nicht, ob man da besser etwas barometrisches oder Messung über GPS (ich glaub' ellipsoidisch) nimmt? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2010)

Allgemein wird die barometrische Messung als genauer angesehen, was man in den diversen Foren so liest.
Ich habe seit rund 7 Jahren einen Ciclo CM436, der die Höhenkurve am PC ausgeben kann. Verglichen mit den in MagicMaps gezeichneten Touren war und ist das schon meist sehr genau.
Mein Garmin Vista HCX hat auch einen barom. Höhenmesser, trotzdem kommen dort IMMER mehr Hömes nach der Tour zusammen als auf dem Ciclo.

Eine 100% korrekte Messung wird man eh nie bekommen, man muß aus den gegebenen Parametern (Abweichungen der Geräte und Karten) sowie Fixwerten (definierte Punkte, deren Höhe "amtlich" beglaubigt ist) den für sich genauesten Wert mitteln.


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

mh ja.. hab' jetzt auch schon einige Infos über den Ciclo gelesen. Scheint mir in Bezug auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis tatsächlich passend zu sein. 100% braucht man es ja auch nicht. Mir geht es einfach darum, zu bewerten, was ich denn da so fahre- wenn ich da so eure 700-1000 hm bei 'ner Feierabendtour lese wird mir ganz schwummrig... weil ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich da so kurbel....

Ich addiere halt immer die Höhenmeter meiner topogr. Wanderkarte ... was mühsam und ungenau ist...


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2010)

Vom reinen GPS Höhenmesser würde ich dringend abraten. Ich habe ein Garmin Edge 605 mit einem solchen Höhenmesser und die Ergebnisse sind totaler Schrott. 3 Stunden Tour in den Wupperbergen und das Teil meldet 3500 Höhenmeter. Schön wär's ja, dann bräuchte ich mir um mein Gewicht keine Sorgen mehr machen


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

ja ja.. ich bin auch so ein Schwergewichts-Biker.. wobei- das bringt bei den Pulshöhen eh' nix für's Gewicht.

Wie gesagt, ich fahre immer mit Wanderkarte zur Sicherheit. Habe aber auch in Iphone - gibts da brauchbare Apps für MTBiker?


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2010)

Ja. Das hier ist die beste!


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

...mit etwas Eis wird ein leckerer Smoothie draus....


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

..fährt heut' jemand zu chris? weiss jemand wo es dann hingehen soll?


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2010)

Der fährt heut nicht. Aber du kannst dich mir und Lars anschließen wenn du magst. 1815 an der WA?


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

Wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (6. Juli 2010)

Wipperaue ich Depp.. ok., wenn ich um 18.20 nicht da bin, schaffe ich es nicht, bin noch im Büro.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2010)

Wipperaue. Hatten wir doch vor einigen Postings erst.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2010)

Okay, wenn bis 20 nach kein Votec bla bla light da ist, fahren wir


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2010)

Lars braucht auch bis halb, halb reicht also auch. Bis gleich?


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juli 2010)

Ohhh, wenn ich das mal eher gelesen hätte. Leider gepennt und musste deshalb ganz alleine fahren.... 

Fahrt Ihr öfter Dienstags?


----------



## pommes5 (7. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich so oft wie möglich mit Chris (cycleman) ab Höhscheid. Der fährt jeden Dienstag, wenn er nicht gerade im Urlaub ist (wie diesen und nächsten Dienstag).

War nett gestern, wenn auch nicht unbedingt repräsentativ, aber einen Eindruck konnte der Frischling gewinnen. WA -> Fähr -> St. Heribert -> Glüder -> Müngsten -> Glüder -> zeitbedingt flach zurück zur WA. 3:15h Fahrzeit, 55km. Also tendentiell mehr Strecke als sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (7. Juli 2010)

Dem Frischling hat's auch Spass gemacht. Um mich mal einschätzen zu können: Wieviel hm waren es denn ca? Ich schätze um die 500 oder?


----------



## pommes5 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Teil noch nicht wieder am PC gehabt.


----------



## pommes5 (7. Juli 2010)

Müssten etwa 650 gewesen sein gestern. So genau kann ich es bei dem scheiß Gerät nie sagen.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2010)

Womit wertest du denn aus? Mit GPS-Trackanalyse kann man die Tracks nämlich noch durch einen HM-Glättungs-Algorithmus laufen lassen.
Einfach so oft wiederholen, bis es stimmt


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Womit wertest du denn aus? Mit GPS-Trackanalyse kann man die Tracks nämlich noch durch einen HM-Glättungs-Algorithmus laufen lassen.
> *Einfach so oft wiederholen, bis es stimmt*


 

dann stimmt sein Navi ja doch, 1900 Hm bei einer Feierabendtour mit 35 Km in 3 Std. * reschpekt alter* 

@ Ghostmoni

dein Nudelsalat kam bei der Königstochter so gut an, das er sogar den Nudelsalat von der Oma ( Mütterlicherseits ) vom 1. Platz verdrängt hat.
Wird ab sofort immer beim Grillen gemacht. Den Salat mein ich


----------



## pommes5 (7. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> GPS-Trackanalyse



Ist das ein Programm oder eine Tätigkeitsbeschreibung? Falls Ersteres: Wo gibt es das? Falls letzteres: Womit machst du das?


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2010)

füttere er mal die suchmaschine des geringsten mißtrauens, da werden sie geholfen


----------



## lhampe (8. Juli 2010)

Hab mich für heute angemeldet, aber da muß der öffentliche nahverkehr mitspielen.. um pünktlich zu kommen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2010)

Ich spar mir das heute bei der Hitze. Außerdem bin ich gestern abend (bei 10° weniger ) erst 50km gefahren. 
Obwohl, ein early-midnight-ride, so ab 23Uhr, wenn alle in ihre aufgeheizten Bettchen steigen, hätte natürlich was....

Noch eine "Warnung vor dem Hunde":

der Köter (Golden Retriever oder so in der Art) vom letzten Haus am Einstieg zum St. Heribert-Trail ist äußerst aggressiv! Also da wo der Teer aufhört und man links über diese Ablaufrinne in den Wald fährt.

Wenn dort Herrchen draußen vor dem Haus am Garten bastelt, ist der Hund meist nicht weit und geht voll auf einen los, kläffend und hört nicht auf die Schreie seines Herren.
Zum Glück gehts da bergab in die Senke über die Brücke, bis dorthin hat er mich jetzt schon zum 2. Mal recht aggressiv verfolgt.
Also Obacht, wenn da jemand in der Einfahrt Rasen mäht o.ä. ist der Hund meist auch draußen.
Sonst sieht man den nämlich nicht.
Hier gilt wohl für die Gruppe wieder das Sprichwort "den letzten beißen die Hunde"...


----------



## pommes5 (8. Juli 2010)

mir ises auch ne Spur zu heftig heute

und mit der Töle hab ich auch schon Bekanntschaft gemacht ...

Dienstag war er nicht draußen, dafür auf dem Uphill vorher ca. 200 Pferdebremsen. Einhändig bergauf fahren, weil man mit der anderen Hand Viehzeug wegwedeln muss ist auch mal ne Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> auf dem Uphill vorher ca. 200 Pferdebremsen...



Oh ja, die Mistviecher nerven mich da auch immer, wenn ich zum Erdbeerfeld fahre.

Komischerweise lauern die aber nur im oberen Teil des Anstiegs, nach der Wegkreuzung wo es links zum Pilz abgeht. Unten nach Haus Fähr hat man noch Ruhe.
Auch das Herzbachtal am Rüden vorbei hoch und um die Seng ist es Bremsenfrei.

Gibt hier (natürlich) auch irgendwo nen Bremsenthread, da wurde mal gesagt, man muß schneller als 10-11kmh fahren. Hab das auf dem Ansteig mal ausprobiert und es klappt. Allerdings "200 Puls hab ich......bald" und oben steht man dann im eigenen Saft. Als chemische Keule wurde Antibrumm empfohlen.


----------



## pommes5 (9. Juli 2010)

Richtig, ab der Wegkreuzung. Wobei wir geradeaus richtung St. Heribert gefahren sind. Interessant, dass es nicht nur uns so vorkam.

10-11km/h schaff ich da rauf nicht. Also einhändig wedeln.

Wie sagte FS190864 so passend "jetzt müsste man n Schwanz wie n Pferd haben"


----------



## FS190864 (9. Juli 2010)

...wie ich schon sagte - und ich hatte auch am Dienstag den Eindruck, dass es zumindest einigermaßen wirkt: Erst Teebaumöl und dann Autan drübber - fäädisch....


----------



## hummock (9. Juli 2010)

FS190864 schrieb:


> ...wie ich schon sagte - und ich hatte auch am Dienstag den Eindruck, dass es zumindest einigermaßen wirkt: Erst Teebaumöl und dann Autan drübber - fäädisch....



Und dann kriegt mann einen Schw%%z wie ein Pferd 

cool 

Dann kann ich endlich meinen V8 verkaufen,
bei den Spritpreisen


----------



## pommes5 (9. Juli 2010)




----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juli 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Und dann kriegt mann einen Schw%%z wie ein Pferd
> 
> cool
> 
> ...




Uli, dein V8 ist doch auch groß und außerdem für lau.
Damit machst du doch mehr her als mit Teebaumöl

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juli 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> *Und dann kriegt mann einen Schw%%z wie ein Pferd *
> 
> cool


 
wer will denn so was.

@ all die gestern dabei waren,

war seit langer Zeit mal wieder ne richtig schöne Tour in den Wupperbergen.


----------



## pommes5 (9. Juli 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> *seit langer Zeit mal wieder* ne richtig schöne Tour



wie ist das denn zu verstehen?


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2010)

Frag ich mich jetzt auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juli 2010)

Die Tour von letzte Woche war aus meiner sicht eine Sch........ runde viel zu viele Fahrer. 
Der eine will da nicht lang der ander da nicht. 
Bergauf so weit auseinander gezogen das der erste den letzten noch nicht mal mehr sehen geschweige den in rufweite war. 
Hätte ja auch was schlimmeres sein können.
Der Erste ist oben schon kalt und der Letzte kommt mit Schnappatmung an, Puls von was weiß ich was,
Bergab kannste es nicht laufen lassen, einfach zu voll, vom Staub und denn Sichtverhältnissen mal abgesehen.

Nach meinen Plattfüssen hatte ich den Brei sowieso auf.

Gestern war das irgendwie harmonischer. Alle beisammen,( meistens ) Bergauf kannste Quatschen und wenn`s abwärts geht wird unten schön gewartet.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fands gestern einfach besser. ( nur die Temp. war etwas hoch )

so bis dann
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Der Erste ist oben schon kalt und der Letzte kommt mit Schnappatmung an, Puls von was weiß ich was



Das ist doch immer so, wenn ihr Rennsemmeln zusammen kommt. Einzeln kriegt man euch ja noch gebremst, aber im Rudel - keine Chance! 

Es muß halt oben nur solange gewartet werden, bis der Letzte auch wieder den Puls im grünen Bereich hat. Das kann schonmal 2-3min dauern. Der Letzte fährt ja auch mehr am Anschlag als die Gipfelstürmer. Und wer schneller oben ist, muß eben länger stehen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juli 2010)

Ich fands auch nett gestern. Und ja, wir haben die Kuh (oder Bremse?) fliegen lassen.
Es ist aber immer schön mit euch und wir warten auch ... oben sowie unten.
Und alle haben sich lieb. 

Ganz schön warm hier.

So, und mit welchen Kräutern kriegen wir jetzt einen Pferdeschwanz ?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juli 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich fands auch nett gestern. Und ja, wir haben die Kuh (oder Bremse?) fliegen lassen.
> Es ist aber immer schön mit euch und wir warten auch ... oben sowie unten.
> Und alle haben sich lieb.
> 
> ...


 

so ein Ding ist doch hinderlich, damit komste in die Speichen oder sogar ins Ritzelpaket, AUUUUUUUUA sag ich da nur. 
Also ich steh nicht auf lange Haare


----------



## Deep (10. Juli 2010)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht gestern, auch wenn ich mit meinem Bleiklotz bei den Temperaturen zeitweise doch etwas zu kämpfen hatte. Vielleicht greife ich demnächst dann doch zum XC Bike.

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2010)

So Leute, hab soeben meinen ersten Midnightride gemacht.
Bei 38° (Max sogar 40° vorm Haus) muß ich nicht unbedingt bei Tageslicht fahren.
Bin um 23.30 los und nach Glüder, dann rauf zum Raderhof (noch nie habe ich dort Gegenwind so toll gefunden wie vorhin) und über roderbirken wieder zurück. War sehr angenehm. In Glüder schattige 22° und windig. Allerdings um 0.30 Uhr....
Und pünktlich mit dem heftiger werdenden Wetterleuchten wieder daheim eingetrudelt, nun bricht hier die Hölle los. Endlich Regen!

Trotzdem ein seltsames Gefühl, bei Lampenlicht so richtig am ölen zu sein. Kennt man im Winter garnicht. Da wird einem eher kalt, wenn man anhält.
Wenigstens waren alle Bremsen schon im Bett und ich hatte außer ein paar Faltern, Greifvögeln und beim Rüdener Kotten einem Pferd und Esel (!) keine weiteren Begegnungen.

Nun noch ein Stündchen Nascar geschaut und pünktlich zum F1-Start wieder aufwachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (11. Juli 2010)

ich versuche mich gleich an der dunklen Seite des Radsports. Könnte allerdings schon zu spät sein. Vorhin waren es nur 21°. jetzt sind es bestimmt schon 25°

Gruß
Lars


----------



## pommes5 (11. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> füttere er mal die suchmaschine des geringsten mißtrauens, da werden sie geholfen



Das zeigt statt den 1900 des Trainings Centers für diesen Track sogar 2500 Hm an


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juli 2010)

will heut abend ne Testrunde drehn ( Genius ist wieder da ) kommt einer mit?
Dachte so an 18:00 / 18:30 ab WA und die Enrgyrunde


----------



## pommes5 (11. Juli 2010)

Würde wirklich gerne, aber es ist mir a) viel zu warm und b) haben mir gestern morgen so einige Biester die Beine und den Rücken so zerstochen, dass an Radfahren momentan nicht so wirklich zu denken ist. Vielleicht Dienstasg. Den Fähr-Berg sollte man momentan wirklich meiden.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juli 2010)

must du vorher richtung Pilz abbiegen da ist es nich so schlimm.
und zu a) jo das stimmt


----------



## lhampe (11. Juli 2010)

so hab mein Hallo mit der dunklen Seite des Radsport nach 65km und 900hm beendet. War wohl doch keine so lockere Rollrunde... Gott sei Dank ging es größtenteils durch Wald sonst lägen wohl meine ausgeblichenen Gebeine auf der Strasse.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juli 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> so hab mein Hallo *mit der dunklen Seite des Radsport* nach 65km und 900hm beendet. Gruß
> Lars


 

warscheinlich mit dem Rennrad baah:kotz:


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. Juli 2010)

...bin heute morgen bei gefühlt 99% Luftfeuchtigkeit in Burgholz geradelt. 29 KM, 968 hm. Ich habe noch nie so geschwitzt. Feuchter Boden von unten und sengende Hitze von oben.

Ride on


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2010)

@kaminfreund

hmm, als ich heut früh gefahren bin wars noch trocken, kühl und windig...


----------



## FS190864 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi, mal 'ne Frage in die Runde - auch wenn's dämlich klingt: Hat sich schonmal jemand beim Biken die Hüfte verrenkt oder sowas? Konnte Freitag plötzlich kaum noch laufen.. möglicherweise beim Absteigen vom Radl oder so? Ts ts ts.. über 40 und der Lack ist ab... Jemand schonmal sowas gehabt.. hab' echt keine Lust zum Orthopäden zu rennen, Stunden im Wartezimmer zu sitzen und dann den Hinweis auf 'ne Zerrung und Voltaren zu bekommen.. die Diagnose kann ich selber stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (12. Juli 2010)

FS190864 schrieb:


> ... Konnte Freitag plötzlich kaum noch laufen.. ...
> hab' echt keine Lust zum Orthopäden zu rennen,...



@FS: wenn Du da noch hinrennen kannst, scheint es so schlimm nicht zu sein  

@all: Habe einen neuen Termin für den Nigtride eingestellt http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10497


----------



## lhampe (12. Juli 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> warscheinlich mit dem Rennrad baah:kotz:



Man muß doch den Feind kennen um ihn zu bekämpfen...


----------



## pommes5 (13. Juli 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @all: Habe einen neuen Termin für den Nigtride eingestellt http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10497



irgendwie reizt's ja schon ... mal gucken


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Juli 2010)

FS190864 schrieb:


> Hi, mal 'ne Frage in die Runde - auch wenn's dämlich klingt: Hat sich schonmal jemand beim Biken die Hüfte verrenkt oder sowas? Konnte Freitag plötzlich kaum noch laufen.. möglicherweise beim Absteigen vom Radl oder so? Ts ts ts.. über 40 und der Lack ist ab... Jemand schonmal sowas gehabt.. hab' echt keine Lust zum Orthopäden zu rennen, Stunden im Wartezimmer zu sitzen und dann den Hinweis auf 'ne Zerrung und Voltaren zu bekommen.. die Diagnose kann ich selber stellen...



....ja habe ich auch schon gehabt. Runter vom Rad, mit Schwung !, knack und keinen geraden Gang mehr. 
3 Tage später ging ich wieder aufrecht tat aber sche..... weh. Hexenschuß (Bandscheibenvorbeugung)! Bandscheibevorfall ist ähnlich aber nicht reparabel. 

Bei allen weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren 
Dr. Kaminfreund


----------



## lhampe (13. Juli 2010)

war heute alleine im Eifgenbachtal unterwegs und bin wie ein richtiger Mountainbiker dreckig geworden. Da war noch ganz schön nass

Aber da ist man ja wirklich ganz alleine. Wenn einem da was passiert, wird man wohl erst ne Woche später wegen der Geruchsentwicklung gefunden....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Wenn einem da was passiert, wird man wohl erst ne Woche später wegen der Geruchsentwicklung gefunden....



Nee, ich hätte dich morgen gefunden. Wäre aber wohl vorbei gefahren...


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juli 2010)

Also im Eifgenbachtal wirst du kaum lange liegen bleiben, so einsam ist es nicht. Obwohl das Restaurant Neuemühle anscheinend dicht gemacht hat, schade.


----------



## joscho (14. Juli 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Obwohl das Restaurant Neuemühle anscheinend dicht gemacht hat, schade.



Wirklich schade - die Bedienung war ganz niedlich (zumindest damals als Kojak noch unter uns weilte)


----------



## pommes5 (14. Juli 2010)

Wetter für morgen sieht ja recht beschaulich aus. 25° und Sonne. Wo willstn hin? So von wegen nicht einsteigertauglich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibullbaer (14. Juli 2010)

Restaurant Neuemühle ist dicht!

Besucher, Umsatz - alles stimmte. Nur der Vermieter war wohl nicht gut drauf, munkelt man im Bergischen. Deshalb haben die Mieter das Weite gesucht.

Wer aus Richtung Altenberg kommt, sollte besser vorher an der Rausmühle halten, um seinen Durst zu stillen. 

An der Neuemühle vorbei Richtung Wermelskirchen gibts dann das Haus Eifgen. Nicht mein Geschmack, aber hier wird alles an Speisen und Getränken direkt neben der Strecke geboten. Findet Ihr im Netz.

Gruß


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wetter für morgen sieht ja recht beschaulich aus. 25° und Sonne. Wo willstn hin? So von wegen nicht einsteigertauglich ...


 

dachte so an die Enrgyrunde bei der Tante Käthe vorbei


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2010)

ibullbaer schrieb:


> Restaurant Neuemühle ist dicht!



Wo wir schonmal dabei sind:

Haus Fähr hat den Winter auch nicht überlebt (wohl kein Verlust),

ebenso der Biergarten in Wupperhof direkt neben der Brücke.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wirklich schade - die Bedienung war ganz niedlich (zumindest damals als Kojak noch unter uns weilte)



Das waren noch Zeiten .......


----------



## joscho (15. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten .......



Lass uns jetzt nicht anfangen von alten Zeiten zu schwärmen. Aber früher war wirklich Alles besser


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2010)

Ist doch grad mal 2 Jahre her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (15. Juli 2010)

ich schaffe es heute nicht. Hochgradige Management Panik im Betrieb!
Pommes ist wohl auch verhindert.

Viel Spaß
Lars


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juli 2010)

Da ich heute auch nicht kann, wünsche ich gute Reise.

Ich habe dann mal für nächsten Mittwoch Burgholz meets Müngsten eingestellt und freue mich über reichlich Zusagen.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann muß ich wohl die Fahne als Mitfahrer hochhalten.

Ich hätte da auch gleich eine ganz andere Strecke im Sinn, mal sehen ob der Pedää da mitspielt...


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juli 2010)

aber türlich is doch klar, bin immer offen für neues.
Solang die Strecke wenig Aspalt hat
Ist ja fast wie im WP. da sind wir zwei ja auch oft allein gefahren

na dann bis gleich


----------



## pommes5 (16. Juli 2010)

Mal als Kontrast zum Mitternachtsritt: Hat jemand morgen früh Lust auf einen Frühaufsteherritt? 6 / halb 7 Treffen, 2h Fahrzeit. Mehr Zeit hab ich morgen nicht aber ich muss aufs Rad sonst werd ich bescheuert.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Mal als Kontrast zum Mitternachtsritt: Hat jemand morgen früh Lust auf einen Frühaufsteherritt? 6 / halb 7 Treffen, 2h Fahrzeit. Mehr Zeit hab ich morgen nicht aber ich muss aufs Rad sonst werd ich bescheuert.




wuuuuhhhhhhääää,
das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht, MORGENS!


----------



## pommes5 (16. Juli 2010)

geht besser als man denkt

die luft ist toll, keine hitze, kaum leute

hab ich die letzten wochen schon mehrfach gemacht


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juli 2010)

muss auf abeit, ich nix Zeit,


----------



## pommes5 (16. Juli 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> muss auf abeit, ich nix Zeit,



Wie bei mir abends ständig zz ... Naja, ich fahr auch alleine ne Runde morgen.


----------



## pommes5 (17. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt wirklich was verpasst. So eine Lichtstimmung, dazu das Tal voll Nebel, dass man den Grund von oben nicht sehen konnte. Oben sonnig, knapp 20°. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass es bei mir morgen knapp wird. Bis 17:30 Uhr habe ich noch einen Termin. Wenn dann kein Stau ist, kommt es noch gut hin und bisher war die Strecke auch immer gut fahrbar. Ansonsten sage ich dann noch kurzfristig per Handy ab.

Ich hoffe es klappt! Und das Wetter hält sich noch bis Sonnenuntergang!!!!! Freu' mich nämlich schon jetzt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## FS190864 (21. Juli 2010)

Schöne Grüsse von Malle.... leider viel zu heiß hier zum radeln- im März sicher super... dafür schmeckt der Wein und die Aussicht von der Finca aufs Meer ist traumhaft.
Kite Surfing in Son Serra wäre auch 'ne Alternative.
Viel Spass beim radeln...


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass Regenrunden soviel Spass machen können . Am Ende waren wir halt genauso nass, wie die letzten Wochen auch schon immer... nur das Bike war nicht so staubig 

War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2010)

Wie letzte Woche von einigen gewünscht habe ich für Mittwoch einen Termin in Altenberg (Startpunkt Burscheid. Ist einfacher anzufahren.) eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10558

Ich denke, dass ich eine ganz gute Feierabendrunde zusammengestellt haben. Sollte passen! Muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2010)

Da ich ja Dienstag schon ein Auswärtsspiel habe, werde ich mir Mittwoch meine Wunden lecken....

Aber ich sehe, unsere Headhunter sind schon aktiv. Weiter so, alles für den Club!


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe, unsere Headhunter sind schon aktiv. Weiter so, alles für den Club!


 
 erster


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Juli 2010)

hi,
ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht, wollte aber morgen was fahren.

Ist noch jemand morgen beim Chris dabei?

Ansonsten sehen wir uns Freitag nacht


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Juli 2010)

ich nich


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Juli 2010)

.... ich war bei Chris, da ich morgen auch nicht kann. Ansonsten bis Freitag, aber nur bei Trockenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. Juli 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... ich war bei Chris, da ich morgen auch nicht kann. Ansonsten bis Freitag, aber nur bei *Trockenheit*


 

weichei, ja so kennt man ihn wenn`s feucht wird will er nicht mehr


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Juli 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... ich war bei Chris, da ich morgen auch nicht kann. Ansonsten bis Freitag, aber nur bei Trockenheit




ja, nee, iss klaaar, ne! 

@Langenfelder: Habe mal so im LMB ergänzt, dass bei angesagter Naturdusche es ausfällt.


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Juli 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ja, nee, iss klaaar, ne!
> 
> ... da es morgen trocken sein soll, bin ich selbstverständlich dabei.
> Henrik aus Moers kommt noch und evtl. 2 Kumpels von BBU.
> ...


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Juli 2010)

ja das war mal ne G.e.i.l.e rund, war super gut, tolle Trails auch wenn ich schon einige kannte ( aber eben nicht alle ), super Kumpels. 
Die haben auch alles mitgemacht.

Dank auch an DEEP der hat uns nen Trail gezeigt und man glaubt es ja nicht, aber wir haben in nicht ( noch nicht ) fahren können, 
da werd ich mich jetzt dranbegeben, den will ich fahren. 

Die Teufelsklippen in Burgholz sind dagegen wie Forstautobahn.
Nochmal DANKE AN ALLE

Gruss
Peter

R zwo ich muss ARBEITEN da fahr ich nich mitten inner Nacht


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... aber wir haben in nicht ( noch nicht ) fahren können...Die Teufelsklippen in Burgholz sind dagegen wie Forstautobahn....



Wieder so ein kacksteiles Runtergerutsche?!


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Juli 2010)

ne ne ne, aufem Grat mit Stufen so hoch wie ein Haus, 
Felsen links Felsen rechts, zwei Kehren und dann noch so ein paar kleine Hindernisse.
OK das letzte stück, so 10 - 15m ist steil, wie an der Felsenplatte in Burgholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2010)

Wo? (Glüder oder Altenberg?, Details per PM)


----------



## lhampe (29. Juli 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ne ne ne, aufem Grat mit Stufen so hoch wie ein Haus,
> Felsen links Felsen rechts, zwei Kehren und dann noch so ein paar kleine Hindernisse.
> OK das letzte stück, so 10 - 15m ist steil, wie an der Felsenplatte in Burgholz



ich tippe mal auf den Zinnenkönig der auch bei den Hidden Trails auf der Frosthelmseite beschrieben ist. Oder den 'Liebesbeweis wie er von den 'Glüder und Altenberg' Leuten genannt wird.

Jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt das Ihr den auch nicht auf Anhieb gefahren seid


----------



## Deep (30. Juli 2010)

War ne schöne Runde, bis auf leichte Blessuren an Knie und Ellebogen. Da zieht man mal keine Schoner an und legt sich gleich auf die Nase. 

@lhampe: War an dem Grat an dem wir Sonntag oben die Diskussion über Borreliose und Erblindung durch Zeckenbisse hatten. Am Mittwoch war er aber etwas feuchter.


----------



## pommes5 (31. Juli 2010)

Und wie war der sommerliche Nachtritt?


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Juli 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Und wie war der sommerliche Nachtritt?




Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! (ha,ha,ha, bin gerade erst aufgestanden)

Ich fand es super und es war  alles wie versprochen: 30km, 600HM, der Guide immer schön hintendran und um 0:45 waren wir wieder zurück.

Witzig war, dass da um 22:15 noch eine andere Truppe mit 5 Mann gestartet ist, die aber nichts vom IBC oder LMB wußten.

Ansonsten war alles schön leer und friedlich.

Vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, dass min. 50% von uns sich danach noch zum schottischen Delikatessenrestaurant begeben haben...


----------



## githriz (31. Juli 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, dass min. 50% von uns sich danach noch zum schottischen Delikatessenrestaurant begeben haben...



Du meinst bestimmt das Restaurant "Zu den goldenen Brücken".
Ich dachte immer, das sei ein Chinese


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Juli 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt das Restaurant "Zu den goldenen Brücken".
> Ich dachte immer, das sei ein Chinese



neee, beim Chinesen gibt es ja echtes (Hunde)Fleisch..


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Juli 2010)

...ts, ts, ts, ich bin schön nach hause gefahren und habe mich, nach einer Dusche, in embrionaler Haltung  ins Bett gelegt. Hat aber nix gebracht, knurrender Magen und das gleiche Gewicht wie vortags. 

Kompliment an den Guide, sind da doch ein paar trails gefahren, die ich noch nicht kannte. Sehr beschaulich nachts und dann kommen die 4 Aliens.

Einen machen wir aber noch bevor der Winter kommt......oder ?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. August 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde, bis auf leichte Blessuren an Knie und Ellebogen. Da zieht man mal keine Schoner an und legt sich gleich auf die Nase.
> 
> @lhampe*:* *War an dem Grat an dem wir Sonntag oben die Diskussion über Borreliose und Erblindung* durch Zeckenbisse hatten. Am Mittwoch war er aber etwas feuchter.


 

und beim nächsten mal über Hämoriden, Prostata und eine Vasektomie

bin soeben zurück von meiner Tour, die Enrgyrunde kann man bis auf zwei Bäume wieder befahren ( Brombersträucher und Brennesseln mal abgesehen ).
Ein so ein fettes teil liegt immernoch beim Gut Opphoven und der andere kurz vor der Tante Kähte.
Haus Vorst ist bis auf den Zubringer so schön wie immer.

so denn bis Mittwoch
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2010)

Der Baum im Ophoven-Trail wird wohl noch recht lange da liegen. 
Aber bei Tante Käthe war letztens eigentlich alles frei bzw. man konnt emit Speed drumherum fahren. Jetzt muß man da wieder absteigen?

Kurze Info: seit Mittwoch habe ich weder Telefon noch DSL-Verbindung, scheint ne Baustelle bei uns auf der Straße zu sein, aber die Herrschaften bekommen das nicht geregelt. 
Nur alle paar Minuten bekomme ich ne Verbindung, reicht nicht mal um Mails zu checken. Bin hier also derzeit nicht wirklich aktiv hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (1. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und beim nächsten mal über Hämoriden, Prostata und eine Vasektomie
> 
> bin soeben zurück von meiner Tour, die Enrgyrunde kann man bis auf zwei Bäume wieder befahren ( Brombersträucher und Brennesseln mal abgesehen ).
> Ein so ein fettes teil liegt immernoch beim Gut Opphoven und der andere kurz vor der Tante Kähte.
> ...


Mann das hat jetzt aber lange gedauert bis Ihr die intimsten Gespräche kommentiert

Bin heute ne Linnefe Eifgenbach Runde gefahren. Sind von mir aus immerhin 52 km. Macht mit dem Hardtail richtig Spass. Da muß man dann richtig fahren und Fully'ed nicht einfach drüber

Gruß
Lars


----------



## surftigresa (4. August 2010)

Ich bin leider für heute Abend raus


----------



## Langenfelder (4. August 2010)

Lieber Lars,
mir fällt auch nicht immer ein doofer Spruch sofort ein

@ Surf....
schade, 
entweder wegen Arbeit oder dann doch das Wetter


----------



## surftigresa (4. August 2010)

die liebe Arbeit mal wieder....

aber nächste Woche ist mein Chef wieder da. Dann kann der die Arbeit machen


----------



## pommes5 (6. August 2010)

Männers (und Frauens natürlich) hat von euch jemand noch nen steilen, kurzen Ahead Vorbau rumfliegen, den er loswerden möchte? 1 1/8" mit 31,8er Lenkermaß.


----------



## Langenfelder (6. August 2010)

ne


----------



## hummock (7. August 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Männers (und Frauens natürlich) hat von euch jemand noch nen steilen, kurzen Ahead Vorbau rumfliegen, den er loswerden möchte? 1 1/8" mit 31,8er Lenkermaß.



Hi Pommes,

hab noch einen 90ziger von RaceFace(neu 20) oder einen 90ziger
von Syntace(gebraucht, aber Neuzustand 50)

MfG
Uli


----------



## pommes5 (8. August 2010)

Danke dass du dich meldest! 90 ist mir leider ziemlich sicher zu lang. Trotzdem: Wie sind denn die Winkel der Vorbauten?


----------



## hummock (8. August 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Winkel der Vorbauten?



+ oder - 6 Grad (beidseitig verwendbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (8. August 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> steilen, kurzen





hummock schrieb:


> 90ziger





hummock schrieb:


> + oder - 6 Grad (beidseitig verwendbar)



Passt leider gar nicht auf meine Anforderungen. Danke trotzdem für die Mühe.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin leider immer noch offline, die Telekom schafft es nicht, die Leitung zu reparieren. Seit knapp 2 Wochen ist die gesamte Straße (!) ohne Telefon und Internet. Unglaublich! 
Bin grad bei nem Kumpel, um mal meine Postfächer zu checken und in den diversen Foren ein Lebenszeichen zu geben.

Dafür bin ich nun aus Langeweile fast täglich gefahren, letzte Woche rund 250km, was will man auch sonst machen 

Wenn die Leitung wieder steht, melde ich mich. Hoffentlich noch vor dem WP... ihr müßt stark sein und solange ohne meine Kommentare auskommen 

Grüße 

Volker


----------



## Langenfelder (8. August 2010)

Oh du grosser V+ 

250 meilen in einer Woche, das,      das sind ja 50 am Tag, 
Reschpeckt. ( bei einer 5 Tage Woche, Wochenende wird ausgeruht ) 

wenn du Mittwochs mitkommen möchtest meine H.nr. hast du ja


----------



## Langenfelder (9. August 2010)

So Ihr Schlafmützen, damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt, hab ich da mal was vorbereitet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10631 

Mal was anderes, da möchte ich mir eine Sattelstüze zulegen die man rauf und runter fahren kann und dann stell ich fest das meine Rohr ein Durchmesser von 34,9 mm hat.
Die Stütze hingegen max 31,6mm na toll

Da hab ich alle onlineläden nach so einer Hülse durchforstet die das kann und ..... nichts.

Hat da einer ne Idee wo man so ein teil bekommt. 

Gruss
Peter


----------



## pommes5 (9. August 2010)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch. Mein Ghost hat auch son ein Sondermaß von 31,4. Gängig scheinen eher 31,6 oder 30,9. Wie dem auch sei, hab bei Chris für <10 Euro eine Hülse bekommen, die wie die Faust aufs Auge passt. Frag ihn einfach mal.


----------



## ultra2 (9. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> So Ihr Schlafmützen, damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt, hab ich da mal was vorbereitet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10631
> 
> Mal was anderes, da möchte ich mir eine Sattelstüze zulegen die man rauf und runter fahren kann und dann stell ich fest das meine Rohr ein Durchmesser von 34,9 mm hat.
> Die Stütze hingegen max 31,6mm na toll
> ...



Der hat sowas

http://www.tilosshop.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. August 2010)

Gocycle


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

Zur Not kann man auch zwei Hülsen kaufen, die man dann inneinander steckt. Hab' ich schon mal an 'nem Genius gesehen.


----------



## pommes5 (9. August 2010)

Wenn der gute Peter gleich hier wieder reinguckt, weiß er vor lauter Möglichkeiten gar nicht mehr, wo ihm der Kopf steht


----------



## Langenfelder (9. August 2010)

Danke an Herr`n Ultra und Herr`n Sonntag für die Qualifizierten 
hinweise.
Den Rest der Truppe natürlich auch


----------



## Langenfelder (9. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

an unsere Bikekumpel 
Kaminfreund für den 69. Platz im 4er Team beim 24h Rennen im Pott

und Surftigresa Platz 1.im 8er Team mix.

Allen anderen natürlich auch, denn dabeisein ist alles


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> an unsere Bikekumpel
> Kaminfreund für den 69. Platz im 4er Team beim 24h Rennen im Pott
> ...


 
Danke!

Jaja, der Mark ist mir kurz vor Rennabbruch in der Wechselzone über den Weg geschwommen. Wir haben uns nur beide kopfschüttelnd angeguckt.


----------



## Langenfelder (9. August 2010)

Ja währt Ihr am Mittwoch mitgekommen, dann hättet Ihr schon mal üben können


----------



## surftigresa (10. August 2010)

Ich bin leider wieder raus für morgen . Mir ist die nächtliche Planscherei in Duisburg nicht gut bekommen. Jetzt muss ich zusehen, dass ich bis zum Urlaub am Samstag meine Erkältung wieder loswerde.....


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich kann leider morgen auch nicht. Das liegt allerdings nicht an einem körperlichen Gebrechen, sondern an den unmenschlichen Arbeitszeiten meines Arbeitgebers.
Dafür bin ich die nächsten 3 Wochen wieder dabei. Burgholz lässt dann nächste Woche wieder grüßen. 

Duisburg habe ich gut überstanden, war allerdings gegen Morgen unverantwortlich weiter zufahren. Wir hätten auch gleich im Gasometer tauchen können, da hätten uns die Blitze wenigstens nicht erwischt. 
Die Runden waren nichts für mich, viel gerade aus im dicken Gang. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Jahr wollen wir wieder melden. Hat noch jemand Lust ?


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Jaja, der Mark ist mir kurz vor Rennabbruch in der Wechselzone über den Weg geschwommen. Wir haben uns nur beide kopfschüttelnd angeguckt.



....müde und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (10. August 2010)

na dann mal gute besserung.

@ Kaminsowieso

eine Massenveranstaltung dieser Grössenordnung ist nichts für mich. Kette rechts auch nur über kurze Strecke


----------



## surftigresa (10. August 2010)

Ich bin nicht gebrechlich!!!!!

@Langenfelder,
wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich es auch nicht empfehlen. Zu dem, was wir sonst unter Biken verstehen, ist es 100% verkehrte Welt.
Naja, so ist mein grosses Ritzel auch mal gebraucht worden und das kleine konnte sich das ganze WE ausruhen..... und ich habe mal wieder gesehen, dass Kraft alleine auch nichts bringt. Muss doch frustrierend sein, jemanden berghoch mühsam zu überholen, die dann bergab einfach wieder vorbeirollt  Das hat schon jedesmal wieder Spass gemacht 

Und die Atmoshäre ist halt toll!


----------



## pommes5 (10. August 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, hoffe du kannst deinen Urlaub gesund genießen.

@Mittwoch:

Ich brauche auch noch ein paar Tage (hoffentlich werden es nicht Wochen), bis ich auf dem Bike wieder voll einsatzfähig bin. Nach einem dämlichen Faux-Pas in Winterberg ist meine Schulter zwar deutlich auf dem Weg der Besserung, aber noch ist etwas Vorsicht geboten. Man sieht sich spätestens im Winterpokal


----------



## pommes5 (10. August 2010)

A propos WP, auch wenn ich ihn nicht gerade herbeisehne, wer ist denn dieses Jahr im Team wieder dabei? Peter? Mark? Volker? Rolf? Wenn wir diesmal wirklich auch zu fünft fahren, packen wir die Top 100 vielleicht etwas lockerer als dieses Jahr.


----------



## R2-D2 (11. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> So Ihr Schlafmützen, damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt, hab ich da mal was vorbereitet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10631



wat denn nu? Termin ist weg, kannst Du auch nicht oder zu wenig Beifall?
Ich schau mir das WEtter heute nachmittag an und entscheide dann.

Ach so, melde mich kurz zwischen meinen beiden Urlauben zurück, war jetzt 1 Woche in den Bergen. Bin 4 Touren gefahren, leider bei der ersten ein Überschlag in einem trockenen Flussbett hingelegt mit doofer Platzwunde am Ellenbogen  ...
bin danach etwas ruhiger unterwegs gewesen. 

Außer den vielen weißen Blutkörperchen des Höhentrainings habe ich mir noch einen 3kg-Hüftprotektor mitgebracht (schei* AI).


----------



## Langenfelder (11. August 2010)

Der Verdaungstrakt macht Probleme


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. August 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> wat denn nu? Termin ist weg, kannst Du auch nicht oder zu wenig Beifall?
> Ich schau mir das WEtter heute nachmittag an und entscheide dann.
> 
> Ach so, melde mich kurz zwischen meinen beiden Urlauben zurück, war jetzt 1 Woche in den Bergen. Bin 4 Touren gefahren, leider bei der ersten ein Überschlag in einem trockenen Flussbett hingelegt mit doofer Platzwunde am Ellenbogen  ...
> ...



Rolf, aber jetzt sind die 1000hm antrainiert.


----------



## R2-D2 (11. August 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Rolf, aber jetzt sind die 1000hm antrainiert.




ja, ja, aber jetzt kommen 2 Wochen Urlaub ohne Rad und nur mit Verpflegung...

dann fange ich wieder bei 400 HM an


----------



## surftigresa (11. August 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ja, ja, aber jetzt kommen 2 Wochen Urlaub ohne Rad und nur mit Verpflegung...


 
Man kann Urlaub ohne Rad machen . Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben . Dann müsste man ja die Downhills zu Fuss ablaufen. Wie doof .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (11. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Man kann Urlaub ohne Rad machen . Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben .




ja, gibt es und heißt "Familienurlaub"..


----------



## R2-D2 (12. August 2010)

gestern Abend habe ich noch eine kleine Runde gedreht, und wollte eigentlich gerade bei witzhelden über die Kuppe fahren, dann ging um 20:30 die Welt unter. Ich konnte mich irgendwo bei einem Carport unterstellen; Sinnflut, Blitz und Donner.

Musste mich von meinem Teamwagen abholen lassen...


----------



## pommes5 (12. August 2010)

Ich erinnere da nur an letztes Jahr, als bei mir in Ohligs die Unterführung unter der Schnellstraßenbrücke 1m hoch voll Wasser stand und ich mitm Rad durch bin  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6155266&postcount=651


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. August 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> gestern Abend habe ich noch eine kleine Runde gedreht, und wollte eigentlich gerade bei witzhelden über die Kuppe fahren, dann ging um 20:30 die Welt unter. Ich konnte mich irgendwo bei einem Carport unterstellen; Sinnflut, Blitz und Donner.
> 
> Musste mich von meinem Teamwagen abholen lassen...



....und genauso sah es Sonntag morgen in Duisburg aus. Wie schön das Melanie und ich in der Wechselzone standen und starten durften.


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

So, ich lebe wieder! ENDLICH, nach bald 3 Wochen! Scheinbar hat die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einiger Nachbarn doch etwas bewirkt...


----------



## Langenfelder (13. August 2010)

wir haben dich schon vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wir haben dich schon vermisst



Wobei? Bei euren komischen Regentouren allerorts? pffffff 
Ich war Dienstag bei schönstem Wetter im Elztal...


----------



## Langenfelder (13. August 2010)

ja aber nur weil du kein Internet hattetest.

so jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.

es ist bald wieder soweit, was ist mit dem WP im Sneiorenteam, wer ist dabei ( nicht nur geistig, will hier keine Namen nennen ) 

Wie ich schon gelesen/gehört habe, hat unser Jüngster auch schon mal nachgfragt
P5 und ich sind dabei wer noch?


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

Klar machen wir wieder unser Team. Brauchen nur ordentlichen Ersatz für die unwillige Altlast  ....
Mal beim Cycelman anfragen, ob er keine Lust hat? 


Wie schauts denn morgen nachmittag aus, so 14 oder 15Uhr? Hätte da ein nettes Ründchen mit ein paar neuen Trails im Kopf; grobe Richtung Glüder-Hilgen-Eifgental-Opladen...


----------



## Langenfelder (13. August 2010)

ja läst sich bestimmt einrichten,
Start 15°° Uhr WA


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

WA ist eher suboptimal, wollte 
(lange Variante) über Germaniabad-Roderbirken-Witzhelden-Verbinder-Seng-Hölverscheid-Luisental-Eifgental-Burscheid-Opladen (von G-Bad ca 38km/600Hm)
oder
(kurze Variante) Germaniabad-Diepental-Luisental-Eifgental-Burscheid-Opladen (von G-Bad ca 30km/400Hm)

Also lieber Germaniabad 15 Uhr!


----------



## Langenfelder (13. August 2010)

ich nehm Antwort A


----------



## hummock (13. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Brauchen nur ordentlichen Ersatz für die unwillige Altlast



Lust hätte ich auch,habt Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei im Team


MfG
Uli


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

Okay, Sklaventreiber. Fahrmer die längere Version. Der zippi (ja DER zippi!!!) fährt auch wieder, haben letzten Samstag ne Runde gedreht. 
Wenn es zeitlich bei ihm paßt, kommt er vielleicht mit. Er muß nur auf Haus, Kind, Hasen und Hunde aufpassen...




hummock schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich auch,habt Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei im Team



Wieviel Punkte bringst du denn pro Woche? Also so 1-2x irgendwelche schpochtliche Betätigung sollten schon drin sein. Beteiligung an Teamnightrides werden natürlich auch immer gern gesehen...


----------



## hummock (13. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Beteiligung an Teamnightrides werden natürlich auch immer gern gesehen...



Arbeitsbeginn ca.3.30Uhr

siehe Benutzerbild


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Arbeitsbeginn ca.3.30Uhr



passt doch, direkt nach dem Teamnightride von der WA mit dem Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (13. August 2010)

@energie: ist mir leider zu spät morgen, aber die Runde kannste ja irgendwann sicher nochmal anbieten


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

klar p5, läuft uns nicht weg. Außer TeamIII planiert Sonntag mit 34 Mann alles zur Waldautobahn ...


----------



## R2-D2 (13. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> klar p5, läuft uns nicht weg. Außer TeamIII planiert Sonntag mit 34 Mann alles zur Waldautobahn ...




das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Ob die sich alle aneinander anseilen müssen, damit keiner verschütt geht?


@P5: 15:00 ist mir auch zu spät. Ich muss gegen 13:00 wieder fertig sein, fahre also vielliecht so etwas um 9:00 oder 10:00 Uhr los, wie sieht es aus?


----------



## pommes5 (14. August 2010)

Moin

wir wollten dann jetzt eigentlich nach Altenberg und ne Variante der Eifgenbach/Linnefe Tour fahren, die wir mal mit Volker gefahren sind. Steht aber Auto-fahrtechnisch alles noch nicht. Mit 13 Uhr zurück sein rechne ich aber nicht.

Schade


----------



## R2-D2 (14. August 2010)

@P5: war heute eher ein ShortTrack, hat aber von der Zeit her so alles geklappt.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So, ich lebe wieder! ENDLICH, nach bald 3 Wochen! Scheinbar hat die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einiger Nachbarn doch etwas bewirkt...




auf dem Foto bist Du aber gut getroffen worden, wusste nur nicht, dass Du Brille  trägst....


----------



## Langenfelder (15. August 2010)

Bei uns war`s wohl eher ein long run. Der Altmeister hat mir doch den einen oder anderen neuen Trail gezeigt 
( wie ich schon mal sagte: Maul halten wo der ist ).
War sehr nett und entspannend, obwohl ich gegen ende
noch`n Platten hatte, wurde aber zu einer kl. Pause genuzt.

Danke
der Peter

ps: zum Glück sind wir gestern gefahren schön trocken


----------



## hummock (15. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Bei uns war`s wohl eher ein long run.



was habt ihr denn an km abgespult?
war gestern auch in und um Altenberg unterwegs,bei mir standen
dann 95km und 1600hm auf dem Zähler
Fahrzeit 5sdt.40min


----------



## Langenfelder (15. August 2010)

oh not so long 

65meilen bei altersgerechten 800Hm in 4 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bufumufu (15. August 2010)

Hi Jungs,
wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, was sich hinter den Gemäuern am Beginn des Tante-Käthe-Trails befindet, folge dem weissen Kaninchen :

http://www.immobilienscout24.de/exp...suche/Leichlingen/42799/-205980/2356207/-/-/5

Bei 0,- Euro Kaufpreis eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß 

Bufumufu


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2010)

Bufumufu schrieb:


> Bei 0,- Euro Kaufpreis eine Überlegung wert.



Klar, daß "es-gibt-nur-ein-Rudi-Völler" nicht mehr dafür verlangen kann, fahren doch das ganze Jahr bei Tag+Nacht diese MTB-Rüpel da vorbei und stören die "traumhaft schöne und absolut ruhige Lage"...


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe die MittwochBurgholzTour gem. des Wetterberichtes auf Donnerstag verschoben. 

Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Sommerpokal 

@ die Fahrer der schweizer und scientology Bergräder, wir sehen uns an der alten Eiche, die Waffen könnt ihr wählen.


----------



## pommes5 (16. August 2010)

nett


----------



## GeriHUN (16. August 2010)

hi guys!

ich heisse Geri, ich komme aus Ungarn.
vom 08.09 bis 17.09 bin ich im Köln, und ich möchte im Berge Rad fahren

habt ihr Vorschlag was und wann zu besuchen?
nachste frage, wo kann ich Fahrrad leihen? Ich habe hier zu Hause eins, aber ich bringe nicht mit.

danke


----------



## Langenfelder (16. August 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe die MittwochBurgholzTour gem. des Wetterberichtes auf Donnerstag verschoben.
> 
> ...


 
ich bin raus für Burgholz, habe kein Fahrbaren Untersatz, der mein Rädchen Standesgemäß dort hinbringt

hey gerri,

Vorschläge / Touren gibts genug, nur ob du ein Leihrad bekommst entzieht sich meiner kenntnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (17. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich bin raus für Burgholz, habe kein Fahrbaren Untersatz, der mein Rädchen Standesgemäß dort hinbringt
> 
> hey gerri,
> 
> Vorschläge / Touren gibts genug, nur ob du ein Leihrad bekommst entzieht sich meiner kenntnis.




Schaaaaaade. In meinen Kleinwagen passt leider nur ein Rad.


----------



## hummock (17. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich bin raus für Burgholz, habe kein Fahrbaren Untersatz, der mein Rädchen Standesgemäß dort hinbringt



Hallo Peter,

es gibt eine schöne Strecke dorthin,auch *S-Weg* genannt, 
besonders schön mit dem Bergrad zu befahren.
Wenn Du Gas gibst unter einer Stunde zu schaffen und zurück
geht es eh nur bergab

Also,stell Dich nicht so an und laß die Köllegen nicht hängen.Würde ja 
gerne mitkommen, aber: siehe Benutzerbild!!

Gruß  Uli


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> ...Würde ja
> gerne mitkommen, aber: siehe Benutzerbild!!



also so wird das mit der Aufnahme ins WP-Team aber nix...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. August 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> es gibt eine schöne Strecke dorthin,auch *S-Weg* genannt,
> besonders schön mit dem Bergrad zu befahren.
> ...


 
Jetzt aber Hallo,

du kommst ja so selten mit das ich fast deinen Namen vergessen habe.
Dann erzählst du nur das du 100Km mit 2000 Hm abgerissen hast ab keiner hat`s gesehen.
Da fall ich ein mal aus und dann das, na wart ab das kriegst wieder.

Da sitzt der den ganzen Tag vom Bett, schaut aus dem Fenster und bekommt dafür noch Geld, dein Leben möchte ich haben

Benutzerbild war letztens noch`nen Keks


----------



## pommes5 (17. August 2010)

Peter, wollen wir zur Beruhigung morgen abend von der WA aus fahren?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. August 2010)

wann ?


----------



## pommes5 (17. August 2010)

halb sieben wie immer?


----------



## hummock (17. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Benutzerbild war letztens noch`nen Keks



den hab ich auf der letzten 100km Tour gegessen,der Speicher
war leer, aber ein neuer ist in Arbeit

Du kannst mich auch nicht sehen,Du mußt ja aufpassen das Du Dir
nicht mit dem Hämmerchen aufs Fingerchen klopfst

wie heißt es doch,der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da sitzt der den ganzen Tag vorm Bett, schaut aus dem Fenster *den vorbeifahrenden Autos zu* und bekommt dafür noch Geld, dein Leben möchte ich haben



...so sollte die richtige Definition lauten.

Morgen WA muß ich mal schauen, so richtig trocken solls ja erst DO werden.


----------



## Langenfelder (17. August 2010)

ok. bin da

Ulli und das mit den Würmern könnte auch mal nach hinten losgehen

Besserwisser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (17. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ok. bin da


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. August 2010)

.....lasst mich nur alleine fahren, so bekommt ihr mich nicht rum für den wp.
mit meiner 24h erfahrung könnte ich das team selbstverständlich auf die vorderen 
plätze katapultieren


----------



## Langenfelder (18. August 2010)

Ja könntest du, 
wenn du mal im Winter bei einem Teamausflug fahren würdest und nicht beim Spinning den Damen auf den Hinten glotzen ( auch wenn`s schön ist )
Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, es fahren doch zwei mann mit


----------



## pommes5 (18. August 2010)

18.15 könnte auch zu schaffen sein bei mir, genau erfährst du es per sms aus dem Zug


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, es fahren doch zwei mann mit



......aber du fehlst mir


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ......aber du fehlst mir



Ach, auf einmal Team-Nestwärme suchen, aber in 10 Wochen dann im Winterschlaf versinken....


----------



## pommes5 (18. August 2010)

Boah Männer, dieses ewige gegenseitige Rumgehacke nervt, wiederholt sich ständig und führt zu nichts. Können wir das Thema wer im letzten WP wie viel gefahren ist nicht mal beenden?


----------



## hummock (18. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Besserwisser.





Feierabend-siehe Uhrzeit


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. August 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Boah Männer, dieses ewige gegenseitige Rumgehacke nervt, wiederholt sich ständig und führt zu nichts. Können wir das Thema wer im letzten WP wie viel gefahren ist nicht mal beenden?



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. August 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Feierabend-siehe Uhrzeit


 

ich auch

@ P5 hab mich mental schon auf 18:30 eingestellt, dann brauchst du dich nicht so zu hetzen


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. August 2010)

Die Dame, die Herren,

die Mitfahrgelegenheit für Mittwoch, den 25.08.2010, ist eingetragen.


----------



## Langenfelder (21. August 2010)

trag mich mal unter vorbehalt ein ( viel Arbeit )


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Die Dame, die Herren,
> 
> die Mitfahrgelegenheit für Mittwoch, den 25.08.2010, ist eingetragen.


 
Hi!

Melde mich zurück aus den groooooooossen Bergen. Mal schauen was die Arbeit morgen sagt. Wenn sie es erlaubt, bin ich am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall dabei 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## FS190864 (24. August 2010)

Hi, auch wieder daheim - was geht ab am Mittwoch? Darf man ggf. mitfahren?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. August 2010)

@ FS190864 Warum nicht?

ich glaub das ich morgen doch noch den "Strahler" zur Sicherheit mitnehmen werde.
Man weiß ja nie was dem Kaminfreund noch so unterwegs an Touränderung einflällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...Strahler zur Sicherheit mitnehmen ...



...nicht nur zur Sicherheit, sondern auf jeden Fall!
War eben noch ne kleine Runde um Leichlingen draußen, ab 7 wird es schon recht finster im Wald, und wenn dann auch noch die Sonne weg ist...


----------



## surftigresa (24. August 2010)

Oh nein, es wird Winter


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Oh nein, es wird Winter



Ich sach nur: 
in 4 Monaten ist Heiligabend mit Bescherung und der WP auch schon 7 Wochen alt...


Apropos Dunkelheit und Nachtfahrten: 
Beim Discounter des geringsten Mißtrauens gibts ab Montag für nen 10er wieder die kleinen 1W LED-Stirnlampen. Bin damit im Prä-DX und Teslazeitalter sogar öfter als "Hauptlicht" unterwegs gewesen. Geht auch, aber natürlich heute mit den Chinaböllern nicht mehr notwendig.
Dafür sind die Dinger ideal als Notlicht und vor allem als Reparaturlicht bei Platten oder sonstigen Pannen.
Vorteil der neueren Versionsn: Akkufach (3xAAA) ist nun im Lampenkopf integriert, bei meiner Version mit dem getrennten Fach ist mir letztens das Spiralkabel flöten gegangen, war ziemliche Fummelei, die dünnen Drähtchen wieder anzulöten. Sowas kann mit den aktuellen Lampen nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Dinger ideal als Notlicht und vor allem als Reparaturlicht bei Platten oder sonstigen Pannen.



... pfff, für Reparaturen nutze ich *nur noch Lupine* am Schädel ...  ...  ...


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2010)

Haste schon ne Piko?


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Haste schon ne Piko?



... nee, konnte mich heute noch nicht durchringen ...


----------



## GeriHUN (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin Geri aus ungarn, und ich möchte auch im Köln radfahren.
13-23 sept bin ich im Köln hoffentlich mit bike.

wie lang sind euere Ausflüge? zeid/km/höhe?

kann ich im September mit euch gehen?

gruss: Geri


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. August 2010)

Hi Geri,

du bist herzlich willkommen, bring bitte Licht mit.

@ allen anderen. Bei unserer gestrigen Tour mußten wir feststellen, dass der Leide/ Wupperhof Downhill, renaturiert wurde. Anlieger und Schanzen wurden zerstört.

Die Abfahrt ist komplett mit Ästen und Bäumen versperrt worden, sodas ein Befahren witzlos ist. Der Waldbesitzer hat eine Menge Arbeit investiert um die Biker zu vertreiben.

Schade !


----------



## FS190864 (26. August 2010)

...meinst du den Trail, der in Wupperhof hinter der Fabrik endet bzw. beginnt?


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2010)

Jou, der isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (26. August 2010)

..... der war geil. Die Felsen auch dicht? Dann gibts kaum noch ne Möglichkeit links der Wupper zwischen Glüder und Wupperhof... blöd.


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2010)

Nein, es handelt sich bei der Sperrung nur um die seit Winter 08/09 angelegte FR/DH-Strecke. Der Wanderweg hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## R2-D2 (26. August 2010)

GeriHUN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Geri aus ungarn, und ich möchte auch im Köln radfahren.
> 13-23 sept bin ich im Köln hoffentlich mit bike.
> ...




Hallo Geri,
Du bist gerne willkommen. Ich fahre auch immer überall auf Reisen bei anderen mit.
Wir fahren meist hier los (dieser Startpunkt wird hier oft mit "WA" für WipperAue abgekürzt):
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=d&sour...7,7.028224&sspn=0.006329,0.01929&ie=UTF8&z=16

Bist Du mit eigenem Auto hier? 

An Wochentagen abends sind es meist ca. 30. km, 2,5 Stunden und 500m bis 800m Höhe.

Am Wochenende kann es auch mal mehr sein...

Unsere Touren stehen meist im LastMinuteBiking oder lies einfach hier mit.

Grüße


----------



## derAndre (26. August 2010)

vielen Dank für's Guiden gestern! Die Runde war echt nett. Extrem schade um den zerstörten Track! Wahsinn wie viel arbeit das war. Also sowohl den Track zu bauen als auch ihn so zu demolieren. 

Schade auch dass ich es in der Woche normalerweise nicht so früh schaffe dabei zu sein. Es tut mit leid, dass ich meine Lampe vergessen habe aber ihr hätte Eure Rund wirklich ohne uns Blinden fortsetzen sollen. Bis zu den Autos hätte wir es schon ohne eine Erleuchtung geschafft.

Hoffentlich bis irgendwann mal wieder
der André

tante Edit fragt: wie viele hm, km und welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigtkeit hatten wir gestern?


----------



## Berri (26. August 2010)

Schließe mich dem Andre an. War gestern eine nette Runde und danke für`s Guiden.

Berri


----------



## hummock (26. August 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Extrem schade um den zerstörten Track!



bleibt ja nicht aus wenn man sofort neben einem Hochsitz solche Sprünge
und Anlieger baut
aber dafür hat sich der DH ja lange gehalten


----------



## Langenfelder (26. August 2010)

nach meinem Tacho waren es 30 Km mit 750 Hm bei eien 13er Schnitt. Max geschw. 50,45Km, Durschnittspuls lag bei 153 und der
max.Puls 203
Fahrzeit müssten so um 2Std 30 min gewesen sein 
Sonst noch eine Frage


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. August 2010)

.....ähm ja

max Puls bei 203 ?! nächstes mal nehmen wir einen Defibrillator mit


----------



## Langenfelder (27. August 2010)

ich glaub das war bei so einem flowigen uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (27. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nein, es handelt sich bei der Sperrung nur um die seit Winter 08/09 angelegte FR/DH-Strecke. Der Wanderweg hat damit nichts zu tun.


Und auch diesmal waren wir's nicht Schuld....


----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2010)

Daß die Abfahrt weg ist, geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei. Bin ich eh nur 1x runter, um es mir anzuschauen.


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. August 2010)

...ich bin bin öfter runter und es hat spaß gemacht.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. August 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...ich bin bin öfter runter und es hat spaß gemacht.


 
oder anders gesagt: 
es war schön solange es gedauert hat 

mir hat der untere teil eh besser gefallen


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mir hat der untere teil eh besser gefallen




Der, wie du ja sagst, auch demnächst gerodet werden soll. Das ärgert mich dann schon eher, weil es ein alter Saumpfad ist, der dann wohl für immer verloren geht.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. August 2010)

hi,
bin physikalisch wieder anwesend, muss aber erst mal wieder mit Stützrädern anfangen...

Ich bin dann bestimmt in ein paar Wochen wieder Euer Bremsklotz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (31. August 2010)

Wellkamm bäck!

Dann bremsen wir eben wieder gemeinsam im Wettstreit um Platz 4


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. August 2010)

....auch pausierende Fahrer werden wieder mit offenen Armen empfangen :LOL:


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

"Der Posteingang von R2-D2 ist voll. R2-D2 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind."


Räum mal auf!


----------



## R2-D2 (31. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "Der Posteingang von R2-D2 ist voll. R2-D2 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind."
> 
> 
> Räum mal auf!




 "I'm sorry mama, I never meant to hurt you, I never meant to make you cry, but tonight i'm cleanin' out my Postfach"


-done-


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. September 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> "I'm sorry mama, I never meant to hurt you, I never meant to make you cry, but tonight i'm cleanin' out my Postfach"
> 
> 
> -done-



Eminem


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. September 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> "I'm sorry mama, I never meant to hurt you, I never meant to make you cry, but tonight i'm cleanin' out my Postfach"
> 
> 
> -done-



R2D2 nachts, bei Regen mit nem Spaten im Wald


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

Wie wäre es denn am Wochenende mal mit einer Spätsommer-Runde ab Schlebusch Richtung Dombach/Dürscheid/Altenberg? 45km/650Hm/13Punkte
Sa+So soll ja gutes Wetter werden...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. September 2010)

Samstag ?


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

Tag ist mir egal, nur nicht vor 12 Uhr.
Peter kann sicher wieder nicht wegen Arbeit (oder doch?), hoffe, daß sich P5 und R2D2 noch äußern...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2010)

Sams. no go wenn dann Sonntag würde mich freuen

Punkte jetzt schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Punkte jetzt schon?



zur Eingewöhnung....


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

Da meine Frau, wie ich grad höre, am Sonntag Nachmittag einen Termin hat, würde ich daher am Sonntag fahren. Außerdem brauch ich doch den Pedää als Taxi....
Uhrzeit natürlich rentnergerecht nicht vor dem Mittagssüppchen...


----------



## pommes5 (3. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tag ist mir egal, nur nicht vor 12 Uhr.
> Peter kann sicher wieder nicht wegen Arbeit (oder doch?), hoffe, daß sich P5 und R2D2 noch äußern...



Wird bei mir nix. Heute und morgen ist Gabel testen angesagt, Sonntag bin ich verplant mit Familienzeugs.


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. September 2010)

Bin Sonntag schon um 10:00 an der WA verabredet, schade.


----------



## on any sunday (4. September 2010)

Hey Leutz, wasch gät am Sontag, ey?


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hey Leutz, wasch gät am Sontag, ey?



Schlebusch-Dürscheid-Altenberg, gemütliches Spätsommerbiken, kein Sägezahnhöhenprofil-Stress. Eckdaten der Tour weiter oben.

Warte nur noch auf das ok vom Langenfelder, dachte so an High noon Startzeit (12Uhr) am allseits bekannten jokomen Startort Friedhof "Am Scherfenbrand" in Schlebusch.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Warte nur noch auf das ok vom Langenfelder, dachte so an High noon Startzeit (12Uhr) am allseits bekannten jokomen Startort Friedhof "Am Scherfenbrand" in Schlebusch.


 

Bin raus meine Eltern haben sich zum Kaffee eingeladen ( sind dann für 5. Monate wieder weg ) und mein Knie macht ein wenig Probleme. 
Ein wenig Ruhe ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. ( Massagen von meiner Frau bestimmt auch nicht)

auf ein nächstes mal
Peter


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2010)

Ok, dann fahr ich auch lieber am Montag tagsüber, braucht man sich nicht durch die Spaziergänger zu quälen.
Hab eh gestern und heute je 50km/650 Hm abgerissen, ein Tag Pause ist dann auch ganz nett.

bis demnähx!


----------



## Berri (6. September 2010)

@Langenfelder, Kaminfreund, Energy, R2D2: Muss leider die Altenberg-Runde am Mittwoch absagen, weil ich mir am Wochenende den rechten Arm ausgekugelt habe und er jetzt fixiert ist. Sollte ihn wohl mal für ein paar Wochen stillhalten. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!
@Kaminfreund: Möchtest du dann wieder eine Tour ausschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2010)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Langenfelder (6. September 2010)

von mir auch


----------



## surftigresa (6. September 2010)

Berri schrieb:


> @Langenfelder, Kaminfreund, Energy, R2D2: Muss leider die Altenberg-Runde am Mittwoch absagen, weil ich mir am Wochenende den rechten Arm ausgekugelt habe und er jetzt fixiert ist. Sollte ihn wohl mal für ein paar Wochen stillhalten. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!



Und ich war am WE mit Anja unterwegs.......
=> auch mir tut heute alles weh 
Der halbe Oberschenkel ist schwarz und ein paar Rippchen hat es wieder erwischt. Schulter und Arm kann ich auch kaum bewegen, aber ich glaube, dass ist nur so eine Art Muskelkater (hoffe ich zumindest). Mal schauen, ob das bis Mittwoch wieder wird.

Ich glaube, demnächst fahre ich wieder reine Touren..... tut nicht ganz so weh....


----------



## Langenfelder (6. September 2010)

was du auch. 
Als ich glaub ja das gibt mit Mi nichts Wettertechnisch und so 
Stell mal eine Tortour rein LMB mal sehn wer sich so meldet


----------



## R2-D2 (6. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> Der halbe Oberschenkel ist schwarz ....




Da soll auch schon mal "Seife" geholfen haben.  Gibt's in ausgewählten online-Shops...


...ne,ne, gute Besserung Euch beiden, das wird noch nachgeholt.


----------



## surftigresa (6. September 2010)

ich hab's schon blutig gerubbelt. Hat nichts genützt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obo (6. September 2010)

Berri schrieb:


> @Langenfelder, Kaminfreund, Energy, R2D2: Muss leider die Altenberg-Runde am Mittwoch absagen, weil ich mir am Wochenende den rechten Arm ausgekugelt habe und er jetzt fixiert ist. Sollte ihn wohl mal für ein paar Wochen stillhalten. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!
> @Kaminfreund: Möchtest du dann wieder eine Tour ausschreiben?



Zu Altenberg faellt mir auch noch die ein oder andere Runde ein... gerne aber auch mal in Hagen oder in Gevelsberg als Alternative fuer die WE's


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2010)

Hab mich eben im Ahrtal ausgetobt, das Wetter muß man ja ausnutzen.    57km/1300Hm; zuerst die Trails im Neuenahrer Wald, Steckenberg, Steinthals, Winkelgasse (2x ) dann zurück zum Auto nach Walporzheim zum futtern, dann Koppen, Schrock rechts, Hornberg rechts , und durchs Langfigtal unten lang wieder zurück, war ja auch schon duster. 
Geplant waren eigentlich noch die Serpentinen nach Reimerzhoven und vom Krausberg, aber ohne Lüscht siehste nüscht! Mit den beiden Schleifen wärens dann sicher noch 400Hm mehr gewesen...


----------



## Juppidoo (6. September 2010)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

welche Lampen sind denn dieses Jahr angesagt?

Volker, du weißt doch wie immer Bescheid ´ne.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Hi Jürgen, altes Schlachtross!

Gibt eigentlich nix großartig neues auf dem MArkt, der Chinaböller hat wohl nun einen gekapselten Akku mit beleuchtbarer Voltanzeige für 80$, ansonsten sieht das Teil aus wie letztes Jahr.

Vom Lupine gibts ne neue Helmlampe, ungefähr so hell wie die Tesla (oder DX) kostet mit Akku allerdings wie immer nen Haufen Geld, so rund 265Eu.

Aldi hatte letztens auch wieder Stirnlampen, die sind allerdings Mist, weil zu schwach. Sind noch nichtmal die 10Eu wert, die sie gekostet haben.

Hier gibts noch die gute alte Version, auch nur 9,90 incl. Versand.

Wann biste wieder am Start? Erst wenns richtig siffig und dunkel ist?


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2010)

obo schrieb:


> Zu Altenberg faellt mir auch noch die ein oder andere Runde ein... gerne aber auch mal in Hagen oder in Gevelsberg als Alternative fuer die WE's


 


Ja solte man mal in Angriff nehmen, ist mal was anderes

V+ du hast bei deiner Tourbeschreibung den Puks und die Zeit vergessen hört sich aber auch sehr gut an.


----------



## pommes5 (7. September 2010)

obo schrieb:


> gerne aber auch mal in Hagen oder in Gevelsberg als Alternative fuer die WE's



Sehr gerne. Als gebürtiger Hagener, der aber erst in Solingen mit dem Biken angefangen hat, hätte ich da großes Interesse. In der Stadt kenne ich mich zwar gut aus, in den Wäldern aber kein Stück.


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> V+ du hast bei deiner Tourbeschreibung den Puls und die Zeit vergessen hört sich aber auch sehr gut an.



Avg Puls 146, Tourdauer 5h30, Sattelzeit 18P....


----------



## pommes5 (7. September 2010)

@kaminfreund: Da Finale SIT ja abgesagt wurde, was machstn du als Ersatz? Wir sind noch total unschlüssig ...


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Avg Puls 146, Tourdauer 5h30, Sattelzeit *18P*....


----------



## Kaminfreund (7. September 2010)

@ anja und melanie, euch kann man nicht alleine lassen - in welchen etablissements habt ihr euch herum getrieben ?

@ pommes, mich hat gestern auch der schlag getroffen. da sagt sit die reise ab 
als alternative diskutieren wir gerade: go alps tour: saisonausklang südtirol oder la palma, wobei die flugzeiten eine katastrophe sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeriHUN (7. September 2010)

hi!

gibt es ein termin für nachste woche umgebung köln??

danke


----------



## surftigresa (7. September 2010)

Wann war denn der Termin?

Ich wollte ja eigentlich am Freitag eine Woche in die Alpen, komme aber im Moment mit Ach und Krach die Treppe hoch. Evtl. muss ich also auch den Urlaub verschieben .


----------



## jokomen (7. September 2010)

GeriHUN schrieb:


> hi!gibt es ein termin für nachste woche umgebung köln??danke



Bestimmt, schau mal im LMB. Aber hier ganz gewiß, wie jeden Donnerstag.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Bestimmt, schau mal im LMB. Aber hier ganz gewiß, wie jeden Donnerstag.


 

Dienstag beim Cycleman, Mittwochs bei uns und Donnerstag beim Jokomän da brauchste keine Alpen

dies gilt auch für die, die von SIT draufgesetzt wurden


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Dienstag beim Cycleman, Mittwochs bei uns und Donnerstag beim Jokomän da brauchste keine Alpen
> 
> dies gilt auch für die, die von SIT draufgesetzt wurden



...nicht zu vergessen die KFL/+50 Touren, mitunter lockere 60km mit 100 Hömes am Rhein lang...quasi als Warmfahrer für Di, Mi + Do...


----------



## pommes5 (7. September 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ pommes, mich hat gestern auch der schlag getroffen. da sagt sit die reise ab
> als alternative diskutieren wir gerade: go alps tour: saisonausklang südtirol oder la palma, wobei die flugzeiten eine katastrophe sind.



La Palma ist mir zu aufwändig ehrlich gesagt. Wir überlegen eher in Richtung Österreich.

Aber war ja eh eher interessehalber


----------



## Juppidoo (7. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, altes Schlachtross!
> 
> Gibt eigentlich nix großartig neues auf dem MArkt, der Chinaböller hat wohl nun einen gekapselten Akku mit beleuchtbarer Voltanzeige für 80$, ansonsten sieht das Teil aus wie letztes Jahr.




Haste nochmal nen Link dafür? Ich bin zu faul zum suchen.


Mit dem Schlachtross stimmt, hab schon "etwas" zugelegt. Zumindest ist die Wanne leer wenn ich raussteige.
Aber das liegt am Alter, da kann man nichts dran machen.

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (7. September 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Haste nochmal nen Link dafür? Ich bin zu faul zum suchen.
> 
> 
> Mit dem Schlachtross stimmt, hab schon "etwas" zugelegt. Zumindest ist die Wanne leer wenn ich raussteige.
> ...



Übrigens, mit der Absage von SIT ist ja sehr schade für euch. Ich war letztes Jahr mit und es war schon geil.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2010)

Erst mal noch alles Gute nachträglich zum Jeburstag der Juppidoo
dann zum zweiten für die faulen, die nicht suchen wollen / können
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

V+ die dürfen doch nicht bei den KFL / +50 mitfahren, zu jung. 
Obwohl zusammengerechnet kommt das schon hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Hier das Teil mit dem gekapselten Agguu...

unter vorbehalt melde ich mich mal für morgen an. wenns zu naß wird, bleibsch daheeme...


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2010)

lass uns dan morgen mal ring ring machen, bei so einem Wetter muss ich nicht unbedingt fahren, obwohl dann kömer über den WP quasseln


----------



## obo (7. September 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Als gebürtiger Hagener, der aber erst in Solingen mit dem Biken angefangen hat, hätte ich da großes Interesse. In der Stadt kenne ich mich zwar gut aus, in den Wäldern aber kein Stück.



Koennen wir gerne mal bei etwas Sonnenschein in Angriff nehmen, dieses WE bin ich leider verplant.

Sonst gerne !


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wann war denn der Termin?
> 
> Ich wollte ja eigentlich am Freitag eine Woche in die Alpen, komme aber im Moment mit Ach und Krach die Treppe hoch. Evtl. muss ich also auch den Urlaub verschieben .



....vom 02.10 bis 09.10

Wir fahren nun wahrscheinlich mit go alps nach Südtirol, wobei LA Palma auch noch diskutiert wird.


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. September 2010)

... meinen Chinaböller habe ich heute beim Zooooollllll abgeholt. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf, danke und schönen Gruß nach Hongkong.


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. September 2010)

......ach ja und falls mich heute Abend jemand vermisst, ich kuriere noch meine Erkältung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...... ich kuriere noch meine Erkältung aus.



...mit deiner neuen Heizlampe...

Du durftest also zum Zoll UND blechen. Ich durfte nur zum Zoll und hab sie ohne EuSt. bekommen (verstand ich damals auch nicht , weil der Preis bekannt war. Die hatten scheinbar an dem Morgen keine Lust auf Papierkram)

Und die anderen Jungs im Team brauchten sie nur aus dem Briefkasten fischen. 

Egal, Hauptsache HELL!!


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> lass uns dan morgen mal ring ring machen, bei so einem Wetter muss ich nicht unbedingt fahren, obwohl dann kömer über den WP quasseln



Regen zieht ja schön im Osten und Westen vorbei, dann sollte einem kleinen Toürchen ja nix im Wege stehen, oder?


----------



## R2-D2 (8. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Regen zieht ja schön im Osten und Westen vorbei, dann sollte einem kleinen Toürchen ja nix im Wege stehen, oder?




sehe ich auch so, also tonight: T.R.O.T.T.E.L.

(the return of the trail exploding loser)


----------



## Langenfelder (8. September 2010)

genau es wird gefahren

Hey erzwodezwo genau Zeitgleich


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...mit deiner neuen Heizlampe...
> 
> Du durftest also zum Zoll UND blechen. Ich durfte nur zum Zoll und hab sie ohne EuSt. bekommen (verstand ich damals auch nicht , weil der Preis bekannt war. Die hatten scheinbar an dem Morgen keine Lust auf Papierkram)
> 
> ...



boaaaaar ist die hell, Jungs danke für den Tipp


----------



## Langenfelder (9. September 2010)

du sollst Dir damit nicht in die Augen leuchten


----------



## R2-D2 (9. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> du sollst Dir damit nicht in die Augen leuchten



sonst könnte seine Frau seine Gedanken sehen...


----------



## Enrgy (9. September 2010)

Daher auch der Begriff "mir kam da ein heller Gedanke"...


----------



## pommes5 (9. September 2010)

_der_ war mal echt gut


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. September 2010)

Nächste Woche Donnerstag habe ich nochmal Burgholz rein gesetzt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit morgen, Wetter soll besser sein als Sonntag!

Peter kann wohl garnicht, aber wie ist die Lage bei dem Rest der Truppe, hätte noch gleiches Angebot wie vergangene Woche, Schlebusch-Dürscheid-Altenberg. Startzeit nicht vor 12.


----------



## pommes5 (10. September 2010)

Bin beide Tage schon verplant. Sowas müssen wir wenn dann Anfang der Woche klar machen.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. September 2010)

boah bis du gemein


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> boah bis du gemein



hä? wie meinen? 
wir könnten auch gern zu zweit nach deiner arbeit fahren, aber du mußt ja morgen abend wieder fit sein zum bieä suppen...


----------



## R2-D2 (17. September 2010)

ruhig geworden hier...


----------



## jokomen (17. September 2010)

Ist bestimmt die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Der Winterpokal braucht schließlich Zeit zur Planung. 

Bin ja gestern gefahren, Spaß gemacht hat es aber nur begrenzt. Bor, die Wege waren schon wieder ganz schön vermockt


----------



## pommes5 (17. September 2010)

Hab gestern auf dem Straßenrad auch gut den Allerwertesten nass gekriegt. Bis Langenfeld war es trocken, danach war dann Schluss mit lustig. Der Inhalt meines Rucksacks hat sich richtig über die Regenhülle gefreut


----------



## Langenfelder (17. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit morgen, Wetter soll besser sein als Sonntag!
> 
> Peter kann wohl garnicht, aber wie ist die Lage *bei dem Rest der Truppe*, .


 

die macht sich für den Winterschlaf bereit 
bei dem Wetter, grau in grau, hab ich imo nicht so richtig aufs Rad.
Bin irgendwie müde und ausgelaugt brauche dringend Urlaub,


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> die macht sich für den Winterschlaf bereit
> bei dem Wetter, grau in grau, hab ich imo nicht so richtig aufs Rad.
> Bin irgendwie müde und ausgelaugt brauche dringend Urlaub,



URLAUB ?????

Im Winter hast du genug Urlaub, jetzt arbeite mal schön und jammere nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (17. September 2010)

Hatten doch auf der Meisterschule ein Fach " Jammern und Klagen" , bin jedoch in der mündlichen Prüfung durchgefallen.

Selbst und Ständig, 
hab keine 35 Std Woche oder Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall oder Weihnachtsgeld oder Urlaubsgeld, 6 Wochen bezahlt.

da ruft einer doch um halb 10 noch an ( Abends )und wollte wissen ob ein Dachfenster 114 cm breit in eine Öffnung von 113 cm passt, bin nicht dann gegangen hab um 5:20 zurückgerufen, fand er gar nicht lustig ich schon.

Hab für die erste Ferienwoche ein Appartment in Bittburg gebucht ( Ferien auf`em Reiterhof ) mal sehn ob man da auch mit dem Rad fahren kann.

man bin ich reif für den Urlaub


----------



## hummock (18. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> man bin ich reif für den Urlaub



das man in so kurzer Zeit so alt werden kann


----------



## Langenfelder (20. September 2010)

Nabend Mädels, 
so da man von euch nichts hört hab ich mich dann doch aufgerafft Tour wie immer 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10631


----------



## R2-D2 (20. September 2010)

ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht, muss morgen oder am Donnerstag fahren.
Sonst noch jemenad ohne Fahrschein?
(d.h. für eine Tour bereit?)

Sonst könnte ich morgen noch Chris bei seiner Abendtour bremsen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. September 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht, muss morgen oder am Donnerstag fahren.
> Sonst noch jemenad ohne Fahrschein?
> (d.h. für eine Tour bereit?)
> 
> Sonst könnte ich morgen noch Chris bei seiner Abendtour bremsen...



also ich kann heute !!!

aber lieber früher als 18:30


----------



## Langenfelder (21. September 2010)

hab die Tour rausgenommen. Werd jetzt noch ein wenig Bürokram machen und dam dem Chris auf den SACK gehen
War lange schon nicht mehr dabei, wird mal wieder Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. September 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es morgen oder übermorgen was im Agger- Naafbachtal?


----------



## surftigresa (22. September 2010)

und ich dachte immer das wäre die Wupper.....


----------



## R2-D2 (22. September 2010)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es morgen oder übermorgen was im Agger- Naafbachtal?




ne, aber im Ahrtal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1266


----------



## jokomen (22. September 2010)

Oder an der Dhün


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2010)

ich glaub, der kurvenkratzer hat die kurve nicht ganz gekratzt und sich etwas verlaufen..


----------



## Langenfelder (22. September 2010)

Ach da isser ja wieder aus dem A. tal und wie wars? 

Komm mir nicht mit schönen, tollen Trails uns so, auch vom g. Wetter will ich nichts hören.
Schmerzenden Beinen mit Wadenkrämpfen so in die Richtung


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2010)

Es war wie immer toll im Ahrtal!

Schöne trockene Trails, tollstes Wetter, und weder Krämpfe noch schmerzende Beine, da wir genug Pausen eingelegt haben.

Die Eckdaten:

Mitfahrer: 
On any sunday, MasifCentralier, Enrgy (zweiterer hat den Altersschnitt masif reduziert )
Strecke: 
Rech-Krausberg-Alfred Dahm Turm-Felsenweg-Rech-Koppen-Schrock-Hornberg-Teufelslei-Reimerzhoven-Saffenburg-Rech 
33km/1200Hm/3.15 Fahrzeit

Bin die Runde zwar vor rund 2 Wochen schon ähnlich gefahren, aber das will bei den Trails ja nix heißen. Würd ich sofort gegen die Wupperberge tauschen. Dann wären wir die lästigen FRler auch endlich los, denn von denen siehste da keinen. Müssten viel zuviel bergauf treten, und gebaute Strecken gibts ja auch nicht. 
Daher sind die Trails zwar mit geschultem Auge als von Bikern genutzt zu erkennen, aber es gibt da kaum Wege, die auch nur annähernd so ausgefahren und zerschreddert wären wie bei uns. Und da hat sich die letzten 6 Jahre auch nicht viel geändert, während es in der Zeit in unserer Gegend (Glüder/Altenberg/Burg/Kohlfurt) ja richtig mies geworden ist.

Um wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzukommen, fahren wir gleich morgen mittag noch ne Runde bei uns über die Seng Richtung E-Tal.

PS:
Aufgrund der an jeder Ecke stattfindenden Weinfeste ist derzeit im Ahrtal die Hölle los. Noch nie soviel Leute da gesehen. Aber nach spätestens 100Hm hatten wir unsere Ruhe und waren quasi allein, wie sich das gehört!


----------



## hummock (23. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> toll im Ahrtal!
> 
> Schöne trockene Trails, tollstes Wetter.
> 
> Bin die Runde zwar vor rund 2 Wochen schon ähnlich gefahren, aber das will bei den Trails ja nix heißen. Würd ich sofort gegen die Wupperberge tauschen.



Hallo Volker,

da muß ich Die vollkommen Recht geben
Ich war auch vor 2Wochen da und werde gleich wieder hinfahren,
das Wetter meint es gut, die Landschaft,Trails und das 
Panorama sind super
Was will man mehr

Es lohnt sich!!

Grüße an das arbeitende Volk

P.S  Ich habe meine Arbeit schon getan


----------



## pommes5 (23. September 2010)

Wer rumschwärmt muss auch guiden oder wie war das? 

Was erwartet einen denn da? Ich war einmal im Ahrtal und der Guide hatte die reinste Kehrenorgie organisiert, die mir absolut keinen Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Was erwartet einen denn da? Ich war einmal im Ahrtal und der Guide hatte die reinste Kehrenorgie organisiert, die mir absolut keinen Spaß gemacht hat.



Kehren bergab sind quasi der Grundbestandteil der Touren. Von "ohne groß nachzudenken rumrollbar" bis so eng, daß man schon beim rumtragen zu Fuß Probleme hat. Und statt 50Hm wie Kottentrail gehts 200Hm runter. 
Es sind aber auch flowige Trailabschnitte dort zu finden, die mit leichterem Gefälle längs der Hänge führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2010)

Um vor der heute abend beginnenden Regenzeit den Restsommer nochmal ordentlich auszuquetschen, gings heute in leicht reduzierter Vortagsbesetzung zur ausgedehnten Eifgentalrunde.
Zum Einrollen zunächst unter Vermeidung aller unnötigen Höhenmeter bis nach Glüder zum obligatorischen Wasserfassen, dann entlang der Seng rauf nach Wermelskirchen und zur Neuenmühle ins E-Tal. 
Nun aber mal links rum zur Zusatzschleife am oberen Eifgenbach, bevor es zur verdienten Pause am Friedhof nach Grunewald aufwärts ging.
Der Linneftrail wurde dananch in ganzer Pracht abgeritten, inclusive dem Anhängsel rechts der Dhünn ab Maria in der Aue.
Nun kam nur noch 1 Berg hoch zur B51, bevor es auf den langen Abritt bis zum finalen Ophoven-Trail ging.
Doch auch hier war noch kein Ende der Trailorgie, der Haus-Vorst-Trail wurde abschließend ebenfalls in den Warenkorb gelegt.

Kurzvergleich zur Ahrtaltour gestern:
doppelt so lang, aber nur halb so hoch, dafür keine Diskussionen über unnötige Biketeile und Sinnesschärfung durch mehrfache Hundeattacken.

Ganz kurz kann man beide Tage auch so zusammenfassen...


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Hi!

Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Winterpokal-Sturm 

Melde mich wieder fahrbereit zurück. Die Schmerzen halten sich mittlerweile in erträglichen Grenzen. Bin aber noch ziemlich vorsichtig unterwegs um nicht direkt wieder auf die gleiche Seite zu fallen.

Wie wär's denn noch mal mit 'ner Mittwoch-Abend-Tour?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (27. September 2010)

ja dann mach mal


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Kommt Ihr denn auch mit? Sonst weiss ich doch gar nicht, wo es langgeht


----------



## Langenfelder (27. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10631

ich hab da mal was vorbereitet


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10631
> 
> ich hab da mal was vorbereitet


 
Dabei 

Und was ist mit dem Rest der Bande? 

Mark, 
schon wieder beim Spinning?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. September 2010)

Schönwetterbeiker sach ich nur


----------



## pommes5 (28. September 2010)

Urlaubsvorbereitungsbeiker sach ich nur


----------



## Langenfelder (28. September 2010)

was,

ich denk du fährst in der Zeit des WP und sammest schön Punkte für`s Team. Aber ne nix da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (28. September 2010)

Klar tu ich das. Ich meinte wir bereiten uns zz gemeinsam auf den kommenden Bike-Urlaub vor, da ist wenig Zeit fürs fahren mit anderen.


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2010)

Ihr seid mir vorhein am Camping Glüder entgegen gekommen, hab extra noch auf Flash-Mode geschaltet, aber keine Reaktion, stures Treten wie die Rennradler...


PS:
naja, wenn Damen mitfahren, achtet man natürlich nicht so auf entgegenkommende einbeinige Senioren...


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. September 2010)

Also ......

Viel zu tun und vorbereiten auf Bike Urlaub und dann ne berufliche Woche im Schwabenland. Am 18.10 bin ich wieder da. 

Mal schauen ob wir dann noch ne Runde mit Sommerzeit hin kriegen.

cu


----------



## pommes5 (2. Oktober 2010)

bei dem wetter kann man ja nur abhauen. gruß in die heimat


----------



## surftigresa (3. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir vorhein am Camping Glüder entgegen gekommen, hab extra noch auf Flash-Mode geschaltet, aber keine Reaktion, stures Treten wie die Rennradler...
> 
> 
> PS:
> naja, wenn Damen mitfahren, achtet man natürlich nicht so auf entgegenkommende einbeinige Senioren...


 
Also ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl, dass die ganze Aufmerksamkeit mir galt!

Wenn Du wirklich uns gesehen hast, wir waren eher darauf konzentriert ohne Guide im Dunkeln den Weg zu finden. Irgendwie sind wir diesmal alles andersherum gefahren. War aber trotzdem 'ne schöne Runde.

Vielleicht hätten wir ja auf Ansprechen reagiert


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätten wir ja auf Ansprechen reagiert



Ich war zu schnell (ihr ja auch) und hatte schon 45km hinter mir, noch 13 vor mir und wollte ohne weitere Hömes heim. 
War halt ne strategisch ungünstige Stelle dort, um sich zu erkennen. Straße am breitesten und dunkelsten, da fällt einem ein einzelner Biker, der auch noch mit Licht blendet, nicht so auf bzw. man schaut hin und erkennt nix. Und schon ist man aneinander vorbei gerauscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (3. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> .....hatte schon 45km hinter mir, noch 13 vor mir und wollte ohne weitere Hömes heim.....


 
Keine Sorge, wir hätten nicht versucht, Dich zu weiteren bösen Hömes zu überreden. Wir kennen doch mittlerweile Deine Abneigung....


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht eure Planung für Mittwoch aus.
Hat einer Zeit und Lust mitzufahren? Ich hoffe doch das ich diesmal auch am Start bin


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann's noch nicht genau sagen.

Da meine Lampe beim Zoll angekommen ist, muss ich mir diese Woche einen Tag frei nehmen, um sie abzuholen. Vermutlich wird's der Mittwoch. Dann würde es mit 'nem Night-Ride nicht klappen.

Donnerstag ginge aber auf jeden Fall. Passt das bei Dir vielleicht auch?

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Unterlagen ich mit zum Zoll nehmen muss?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Unterlagen ich mit zum Zoll nehmen muss?



Geburtsurkunde, Heiratsurkunde, KFZ-Brief und Diplomurkunde...

Ich hab dann immer noch meinen Totenschein dabei gehabt, brauchte ihn aber nicht vorzeigen. Sehe ja auch so schon tot genug aus...

Neee, Spaß beiseite, drucke dir die Ebay-Auktion aus, wo eindeutig hervorgeht, wie teuer das Ding war und das sollte reichen.


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab's ja bei Deal Extrem bestellt. Aber da müsste ich ja auch noch eine Rechnung oder so irgendwo haben.

Weisst Du, ob man da persönlich hin muss?

@Langenfelder,
Mittwoch geht jetzt doch auf jeden Fall bei mir.
=> Dabei!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, druck dir die Rechnung aus. Persönlich erscheinen ist wohl nicht erforderlich, meine Frau hat auch schon mal Modellautos für mich abgeholt. Ich mußte auch noch nie den Perso o.ä. zeigen, die "Vorladung" vom Zoll und die Rechnung reichten immer. Allerdings Zollamt D´dorf, weiß nicht wie die kölschen Kollegen drauf sind.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du dann einen anderen hinschicks wird der dann eingebuchtet und du kannst fahren
ist hier noch jemand ohne Fahrschein für Mittwoch
hab keine Lust die Tour ins LMB zu stellen
Treff- Zeitpunktpunkt wie immer


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2010)

alle gute zum jeburstag cycleman da isser doch wieder ein Jahr älter geworden
hatt aber noch nicht genullt

ich hoffe doch das du es Dir heute gut gehen lässt.

greetz
Peter


----------



## lhampe (4. Oktober 2010)

Von den Vinschgauern auch herzliche Glückwünsche zu Geburtstag Chris


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Wenn du dann einen anderen hinschicks wird der dann eingebuchtet und du kannst fahren



Gute Idee. Aber ich stehe dann immer noch im Dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2010)

ich werd Dir leuchten


----------



## herbyx (4. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Wenn du dann einen anderen hinschicks wird der dann eingebuchtet und du kannst fahren
> ist hier noch jemand ohne Fahrschein für Mittwoch
> hab keine Lust die Tour ins LMB zu stellen
> Treff- Zeitpunktpunkt wie immer



Hallo Peter,

ich wäre auch am Mittwoch dabei, Frank wohl auch. Wetter soll auch ganz gut werden.

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...
> ist hier noch jemand ohne Fahrschein für Mittwoch
> ...



kann "leider" nicht, bin dann im Flieger nach SF und "muss" da am Wochenende auf den Mt.Tam radeln...


----------



## Manni (5. Oktober 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> kann "leider" nicht, bin dann im Flieger nach SF und "muss" da am Wochenende auf den Mt.Tam radeln...



Dann vergiss das Schmierfett fürs "Repack" nicht, oder willste nur einmal runter 

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Oktober 2010)

schei$$ Bauleiter/ Architekten, soeindrecksack, dem soll der BlitzkeimKackentreffen da hatt der mir den Urlaub versaut. Bin nächste Woche doch im Lande.
TERMINE und der R2 kann nach Übersee zum radel`n. 
Viel Spass und bring uns was schönes mit .
Naja dann simer morgen zu viert.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ..."muss" da am Wochenende auf den Mt.Tam radeln...



da kann man doch mitm Auto hoch...

Was mir dort negativ auffiel, waren die Bikeverbotsschilder am Einstieg der Singletrails...


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> schei$$ Bauleiter/ Architekten, soeindrecksack, den soll der BlitzkeimKackentreffen da hatt der mir den Urlaub versaut....



Wie wäre es denn hiermit zum abreagieren? 

Stichwort Feierabendrunden:
Beim derzeitigen Wetter fahre ich doch lieber eher tagsüber und dann auch mal mit dem Auto weg, naß und dunkel kommt noch früh genug.


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Oktober 2010)

ja hört sich gut an geht aber nicht, da bring ich die Damen des Hauses nach Bitburg einer muss ja Urlaub machen


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Oktober 2010)

das war mal ne kurze Runde.
Hab nich mal an einem neuen Speichendisign versucht




irgendwie kann man damit aber nicht so gut fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenigstens kein Platten, sonst hätteste schieben müssen...


----------



## ofi (6. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> irgendwie kann man damit aber nicht so gut fahren


 
Egal, hauptsache die Optik stimmt
Welcher Tuner macht denn sowas und wie?


----------



## jokomen (8. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> irgendwie kann man damit aber nicht so gut fahren



Mein Bike bekommst Du jetzt aber nicht ausgeliehen ! Melanie hats mir gestern fast live berichtet.


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Oktober 2010)

ich hab doch da noch eins, oder zwei


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2010)

Scheint auf jeden Fall ansteckend zu sein.... ist mir doch heute glatt auch eine gerisse...


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da kann man doch mitm Auto hoch...
> 
> Was mir dort negativ auffiel, waren die Bikeverbotsschilder am Einstieg der Singletrails...




nach der Tour heute (69km/1600HM) kann ich nur sagen:

-ja, man kann mit dem Auto hoch, aber warum sollte man?

-Verbotsschilder: kann man mit leben, wenn
1) man trotzdem einen legalen Trail fahren kann, der 13km am Stück 900Hm runtergeht und zu 70% als Singletrail geht (und dabei ständig mit herrlichem Blick auf die Pazifikküste)
2) der Lokal, der das Bike vermietet hat, bei der Besprechung meines Tourplans auf eine bestimmte Stelle der Karte zeigt und folgendes sagt: "Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Du hier an dieser Stelle mal pinkeln musst und dafür inkl. Bike ca. 10m Richtung Norden von dem Forstweg runtergehst. Und dann wirst Du nicht mehr zurückfinden auf den Forstweg und wirst wohl oder übel den kleinen HiddenTrail runterfahren müssen."
Und was soll ich sagen, der Mann war ein Hellseher und der Trsil sah so aus:




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/758223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (11. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

hat einer Lust morgen ab ca. 16.30 ca. 2,5 Std. zu fahren?

Tempo nicht zu schnell. 
Morgen ist der letzte super Sonnentag, das muss man nutzen

Startpunkt ist mir egal, komme dann eh mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt.


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

Haben doch viele glückliche Zufälle dazu geführt, dass ich heute Nachmittag spontan eine herrliche Runde in Eurem Revier drehen konnte . Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und auf staubtrockenen Trails und genau getimed zu Sonnenuntergang wieder am Wagen .

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Das Leben kann doch so schön sein 

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir in den letzten Monaten die schicken Trails der Wipperaue gezeigt haben 

Ach ja, und das schönste wenn ich das erste Mal alleine in einem fremden Wald bin ist immer, wenn das Auto am Ende der Tour genau dort steht, wo ich es vermutet hätte. Und auch den Gefallen hat es mir heute getan .

Morgen werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Aber: Wie sieht es denn Mittwoch bei Euch aus?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2010)

Naja, so richtig verfahren kann man sich in den Wupperbergen wohl nicht 
Einfach runter "ans Wasser" und dann flußabwärts bis du an deinem WoMo verbeikommst.

Zur gediegenen völligen Desorientierung empfehle ich mal die Teilnahme einer Tour im Naafbachtal incl. angrenzender Seitentäler. Danach auf die Karte schauen und versuchen, die Route wiederzufinden - ziemlich aussichtslos . Erst dann den Track auslesen und wundern, wo man tatsächlich lang gekommen ist.

Mittwoch bin ich im Westerwald, mal was um Altenkirchen probieren.


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte da eher an eine Feierabend-Runde gedacht .

Auch wenn ich mich manchmal geschickt aus der Afaire ziehen kann, ich hab' auch noch nen Job....


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2010)

Wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich Mittwochabend nicht zur Verfügung stehe...


----------



## Juppidoo (11. Oktober 2010)

Na gut, dann fahr ich wohl allein.
Wenn noch jemand Zeit hat, ich bin so gegen 16.30 an der WAue am Parkplatz. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Bis denn (mal)

Jürgen


----------



## herbyx (11. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hatte da eher an eine Feierabend-Runde gedacht .
> 
> Hi Melanie,
> 
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

OK! Ich kann ja jetzt auch guiden! Kenne mich jetzt ja voll aus .

Aber wann denn jetzt . 18:00 Uhr oder wie letzte Woche????? 

Und was ist denn mit den Locals?

@Mark,
solange kann doch keiner Urlaub haben!!!!!


----------



## herbyx (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja, halt irgendwas zwischen 18 und 18 Uhr 15, wirst du uns diesmal im Wald versenken???


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ja, halt irgendwas zwischen 18 und 18 Uhr 15, wirst du uns diesmal im Wald versenken???


 
versenken... im Wald . Nein, höchstens in der Wupper....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. Oktober 2010)

werd auch zusehen das ich vorbei komme, damit mal wieder ein Einheimischer dabei ist


----------



## Ommer (12. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> werd auch zusehen das ich vorbei komme, damit mal wieder ein *Einheimischer* dabei ist



Liegt Langenfeld im Bergischen, nicht im Rheinland? 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Franky-X (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Mittwoch auch wieder gerne dabei, bis dahin...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Oktober 2010)

bin doch Ausgewandert,
wenn du mal mitfahren würdest hättest du gewusst


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2010)

Hamwa eigentlich schon Winterpokal oder was is hier los?!?!

Gestern noch ne Flachtour mit kurzer Hose und heute brauchste schon Wintersachen bei der Feierabendrunde 

Dann bitte gleich noch 10° weniger und alles ist gefroren und trocken...


----------



## pommes5 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie is datt getz eigentlich wegen unseres Teams? Machen wir da mal Nägel mit Köpfen?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,

Teambeitrittsabsichtserklärungen können gerne geäußert werden, allerdings ist derzeit noch keine Möglichkeit vorhanden, das im Portal dingfest zu machen.

Sprich man kann noch keine Teams gründen. 

So wie ich das sehe wären als Fixstarter Du, Peter und ich dabei, dann wahrscheinlich Uli und als Rettung der Rolf. 
Der hat ja bei seinem Betriebsausflug schon Leistungsbereitschaft bekundet...


----------



## pommes5 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ah okay, wusste nicht, dass man noch nicht anmelden kann. Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## Ommer (13. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bin doch Ausgewandert,
> wenn du mal mitfahren würdest hättest du gewusst


Aha, der Täter kommt bekanntlich immer wieder an den Tatort zurück.
Zum Mitfahren bin ich zu langsam.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2010)

So Leute, ich war heute mal an der Sieg rund um Herchen, mal was neues probieren. Sehr feine Hangtrails und ne nette 200Hm FR-Strecke gefunden. Weils so geil war, bin ich die 24km/600Hm-Runde gleich 2x gefahren um auch eine Aussage über die bessere Fahrtrichtung treffen zu können. Links rum rulez! Auf dem Schlußansteig hab ich noch 2 aufwärts knechtende FRler getroffen, die mir noch ein paar Einstiege zur Strecke gezeigt haben.

Jetzt wäre es schön, wenn der zweíte 36km-Teil der Runde ähnliche Schmankerl aufweisen würde, was ich aber nach intensivem Kartenstudium eher negativ sehe. Dieser Teil fiel der fortgeschrittenen Stunde/Kälte zugunsten der Wiederholung von Teil 1 zum Opfer, keine schlechte Entscheidung. Alle Rampen, die ich mich hochgeflucht habe, konnten so bergab genossen werden, Flow im Überfluß, keine Fußgänger, Reiter, Radfahrer oder sonstiges Gesocks, nur der Trail, mein Rad und ich ...


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke für deine aufbaueneden Worte, an das arbeitende Volk

Wenn wir noch vom Scout erfahren könnten ob man so eine Runde auch im WP fahren kann, das wär was.
Jedes WE wo anders, Ahr, Sieg, Naafbachtal, Wiedtal und nicht zu vergessen unser Freund @ OBO der uns mal in Hagen was zeigen wollte.

Man man man da könnte man Punkte sammeln.
Aber wie gesagt, *wenn.* 
Da ist es schon wieder dieses wenn, ich hasse es.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2010)

Klingt gut. So weite Anreisen für ne einzelne Tour schrecken mich immer etwas ab. Da sollte man die Autos gut füllen, damit es einigermaßen verträglich bleibt.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2010)

Schee war's im Vinschgau.

Wenn auch teils echt beschwerlich bergauf





Dafür um so schöner runter













Im Fotoalbum sind noch ein paar Bilder.

Wochenfazit: 54 Punkte, ca. 6600 Höhenmeter (bergab). Jetzt dürfte die neue Gabel eingefahren sein.


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So Leute, ich war heute mal an der Sieg rund um Herchen, mal was neues probieren. Sehr feine Hangtrails und ne nette 200Hm FR-Strecke gefunden. Weils so geil war, bin ich die 24km/600Hm-Runde gleich 2x gefahren um auch eine Aussage über die bessere Fahrtrichtung treffen zu können. Links rum rulez! Auf dem Schlußansteig hab ich noch 2 aufwärts knechtende FRler getroffen, die mir noch ein paar Einstiege zur Strecke gezeigt haben.
> 
> Jetzt wäre es schön, wenn der zweíte 36km-Teil der Runde ähnliche Schmankerl aufweisen würde, was ich aber nach intensivem Kartenstudium eher negativ sehe. Dieser Teil fiel der fortgeschrittenen Stunde/Kälte zugunsten der Wiederholung von Teil 1 zum Opfer, keine schlechte Entscheidung. Alle Rampen, die ich mich hochgeflucht habe, konnten so bergab genossen werden, Flow im Überfluß, keine Fußgänger, Reiter, Radfahrer oder sonstiges Gesocks, nur der Trail, mein Rad und ich ...






Lieber Volker,

wäre das nicht mal was fürs Wochenende, wenn man auch im Hellen fahren kann?
Ich würde glatt mitkommen und dir ein halbes Bier spendieren

Ich würde sogar fahren und noch jemanden mitnehmen können.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2010)

Klar will ich das mal im WP mit euch fahren, umsonst mach ich mir die Mühe ja nicht, vorher alles abzugrasen und zu optimieren 

In Peters Sprinter würden die Bikes und 1 Mitfahrer passen, 3 weitere und Klamotten kann ich noch mitnehmen. Sprit geteilt durch 6 (günstiger Diesel) wäre wohl noch im Rahmen bei 160km.

Die Altenkirchen-Runde muß ich aber noch zuende fahren und schauen, ob sich das wirklich lohnt. Denn nur für die ersten 24km muß man ja nun nicht 80km anreisen. Bis zur Ahr und Wiedtal ist es übrigens ebenso weit, da stehen aber die Runden schon und sind ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (14. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar will ich das mal im WP mit euch fahren, umsonst mach ich mir die Mühe ja nicht, vorher alles abzugrasen und zu optimieren
> 
> In Peters Sprinter würden die Bikes und 1 Mitfahrer passen, 3 weitere und Klamotten kann ich noch mitnehmen. Sprit geteilt durch 6 (günstiger Diesel) wäre wohl noch im Rahmen bei 160km.
> 
> Die Altenkirchen-Runde muß ich aber noch zuende fahren und schauen, ob sich das wirklich lohnt. Denn nur für die ersten 24km muß man ja nun nicht 80km anreisen. Bis zur Ahr und Wiedtal ist es übrigens ebenso weit, da stehen aber die Runden schon und sind ausgiebig getestet.





Hört sich gut an, dann muss ich aber wohl noch etwas abspecken.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2010)

mach dir darum mal keine sorgen...


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Oktober 2010)

Warst du nicht grad im Bikeurlaub?
Da ist man doch fit. Oder hast du zuviel Bratwurstsalat gegessen?


----------



## pommes5 (15. Oktober 2010)

Fit geht, wie immer halt, aber fett auch ... Hab mein Kampfgewicht leider wieder etwas gesteigert ...

Aber jetzt kommt der Winterpokal und Teamquäler enrgy wirds schon richten


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Teambeitrittsabsichtserklärungen können gerne geäußert werden, allerdings ist derzeit noch keine Möglichkeit vorhanden, das im Portal dingfest zu machen.
> 
> ...



Mein Angegot steht wie folgt: Auffüller für's Team, wenn sich sonst kein ambitionierter Biker meldet.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn morgen nachmittag mit ner kleinen Runde aus? Mal wieder bei Tageslicht, damit man sich noch erkennt...


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Oktober 2010)

ab wann 
ab wo 
wie lang


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ab wann
> ab wo
> wie lang



Ich bin da frei in meiner Zeiteinteilung. Geht um 15h WA und dann mal schauen, so 2-2,5h? Licht für den Rückweg pack ich sicherheitshalber mal ein.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Oktober 2010)

ja


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Oktober 2010)

fahren wir 
oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, leider etwas mehr Regen als erwartet. Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Oktober 2010)

ja warum nicht


----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2010)

ok, dann morgen nachmittag, selbe stelle, selbe uhrzeit?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Oktober 2010)

Bingo


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Oktober 2010)

Nabend Jungs, 

habt ihr noch einen Platz frei in eurem Club? Dann wäre ich morgen dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2010)

Klar, kommst um 3 zur WA!


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2010)

dann sind ja die Senioren unterwegs  man kann auch sagen der Ältestenrat tagt
Apropo Senioren, hab mich eben beim Team angemeldet, Beitrittswünsche werden natürlich vom Ältesten verwaltet


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar, kommst um 3 zur WA!



Schön, ich bring die auch dein halbes Bier mit

Ich sicher das Feld nach hinten ab.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2010)

War ein nettes Ründchen heute mit pünktlich zur WP-Teamgründung passendem Winter-Kack-Wetter. 
Schattige 6-7° taten ein übriges, ach nee, schattig kanns nur bei Sonne sein, die fehlte natürlich ganztägig und schickte uns stattdessen tristes Novembergrau vorbei.

Das hatte unser aus dem Sommerschlaf erwachtes Altmitglied scheinbar nicht bedacht, in lässiger kurzer Hose und nur 2 Shirts ging der gute Juppido auf die Runde, immer ein jammerndes "keinen Berg mehr" oder "ich spüre keine Waden mehr" auf den Lippen.

Doch der Team-Aufsichtsrat kannte keine Gnade, jedem Berg zum Aufwärmen folgte prompt die Abfahrt, um sich so richtig schön abzukühlen.

So gings dann am Pilz vorbei runter und das Herzbachtal rauf, Leidetrail, Verbinder runter und Witwenmacher rauf (!) ...(geschoben ). Über die Staumauer und hinten rum abwärts zum Tierheim.

Unten in Glüder packte uns dann das Mitleid und es wurde grob die Fahrtrichtung gen Heimat gewählt. Sollte das schon alles gewesen sein? Nee, natürlich nicht, da kam uns der Manni gerade recht, um mit uns zurück zu fahren und das Tempo für Jürgen wieder etwas in die Höhe zu treiben. Der fiel auch prompt drauf rein und gab neben Manni Kette, von ihm geschickt in Gespräche über Finale Ligure verwickelt. Sowas weckt scheinbar versteckte Kräfte, muß man sich merken.

Am Rüden wurde dann nochmal die Keule ausgepackt und dem beinahe Erfrorenen weitere Berge nach dem Motto "weniger Fahrtwind, mehr Bewegung" zur inneren Erwärmung gegönnt, bevor er sich endlich in sein Auto verkriechen konnte. Eigentlich hätte es ein Cabrio sein müssen, war doch warm heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das war eine nette Runde heute. Eigentlich gar nicht so kalt. Zumindest ließ sich keiner zu einem Kaffee im Tierheim überreden. 
Na ja, mit langer Hose braucht man das auch nicht.

Bis demnächst ihr Warmduscher, Lampe ist unterwegs.

Juppidoo


----------



## pommes5 (18. Oktober 2010)

So, hab mich auch angemeldet.

Team Nummer 1!

Volker, du bist der Größte!


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Team Nummer 1!



Och, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen...

Anmeldung bestätigt, den Rookie-Status biste ja jetzt los und die gelben Streifen am Heck können abgerissen werden...


----------



## pommes5 (18. Oktober 2010)

juppi


----------



## willibike (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunde/innen!

Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen der Leverkusener Mountainbiker 2010 steht fest!

Am Freitag
den 19.November 2010
um 19:00 Uhr
in der Gaststätte Ruhlach
Wimbachallee 44
51379 Leverkusen  Opladen
Tel.: 02171-341090

Bitte meldet Euch zum Treffen an, damit der Wirt Speisen u. Getränke ausreichend anbieten kann!
Im letzten Jahr haben über 30 Biker an dem Treffen teilgenommen und ich muß davon ausgehen, dass die Zahl wieder erreicht wird.
Der Förderverein "Balkan-Trasse" radeln auf alten Bahnstrecken hat meine Einladung angenommen und wird uns das Projekt näher bringen!
Weitere Punke zum Ablauf sind in Arbeit!
Gäste sind willkommen!

Bikergrüße
willibike
Anhang anzeigen Jahrestreffen 2010.pdf


----------



## FS190864 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey hi, würde gern mal wieder mitfahren. Wann gibts die nächste Feierabendrunde?
Winterpokal Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (19. Oktober 2010)

Diese Woche bin ich raus, keine Zeit und Schei$$ Wetter


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Diese Woche bin ich raus, keine Zeit und Schei$$ Wetter


 
ich bin leider diese Woche auch raus... ich hab' Arbeit  ähm, zuviel davon

dafür habe ich nächste Woche frei  Aber pünktlich zum WP bin ich wieder Mittwochs am Start!


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Oktober 2010)

Halli hallo,

ich bin wieder im Lande. Die Idee mit einer Auswärtstour ist gut, sollten wir an einem WE mal angehen.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Oktober 2010)

Schön das du wieder da bist, der Urlaubsbericht fehlt aber 

Teamausflug so am ersten Novemberwochenende? 
Natürlich wenn das Wetter mitspielt und unser Guide auch möchte 
( V+ du bist damit gemeint ) Wenn mich nicht irre waren wir doch letzten WP 5 Senioren da fehlt doch noch einer. 
Hatt da keiner lust zu oder was.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2010)

da binnisch im taunus


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> da binnisch im taunus



Ist nicht genehmigt, außer zum biken!

Da mir heute so nebenbei gesteckt wurde, daß der Start des WP ein Feiertag ist, wäre bei trockener Witterung von oben eine Teamausfahrt sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Wieviele Teamies dann mitkommen, werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ist nicht genehmigt, außer zum biken!



Selbstverständlich zum Biken, oh hochverehrter Teamleiter

Teamausfahrt am ersten ist gebongt.


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Teamausflug so am ersten Novemberwochenende?
> .



Bin zwar nicht im Team, aber beim Ausflug mit V- wollte ich doch mit.
Kann aber am ersten Nov. WE nicht. Vorher oder nachher wäre ich aber dabei. 
Ich würde eure Punkteinträge dann auch bezeugen, egal was ihr eintragt


----------



## pommes5 (23. Oktober 2010)

aber ... aber ... r2!!!


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> aber ... aber ... r2!!!





R2-D2 schrieb:


> Mein Angegot steht wie folgt: Auffüller für's Team, wenn sich sonst kein ambitionierter Biker meldet.




Da wir nun die Bewerbung eines ambitionierten Bikers bekommen haben, würde ich wie im richtigen Leben dem allgemeinen Jugendwahn auf dem Bewerbermarkt folgen und mal wieder den Manni zum Senioren machen...

Falls keine Gegenstimmen kommen, bestätige ich die Mitgliedschaft in der kuscheligen Rollator-Truppe irgendwann morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin erst einmal (bewusst) mit ihm gefahren, aber das darf sich gerne ändern


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Oktober 2010)

naja wenn der Manni sich mit 28 zum Senior outet 
von mir aus  ok.

da ist immernoch die Frage mit dem Ausflug,
Ahr ist schön, war ich aber schon.
Wied- oder Naafbachtal war ich noch nicht, wo immer das auch ist 
Mein Teamtransporter steht zur verfühgung ( 5 - 6 Beiks ) und max noch zwei biker.
Damit sich die Fahrt auch Punktetechnisch lohnt sollten wir um 11°° Uhr am Start sein ( nicht erst hier losfahren ) was meint den der rest der Truppe?


----------



## hummock (23. Oktober 2010)

ich wäre auch dabei beim Pilze ähhh ich meine Punkte sammeln,

wo ist mir egal,ich halte es wie Peter,an der Ahrda
war ich schon(wobei ich wohl nicht alles kenne)
und im Naafbachtal war ich noch nicht,bin mir aber nicht sicher

Gruß an die Senioren und die die es noch werden

MfG
Uli


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 28



Das heißt ja ich bin mal _nicht_ der Jüngste. Das dürfte fast ne Premiere sein ...

Auf ne Serpentinen-Arie an der Ahr (  ) hab ich persönlich überhaupt keine Lust. Naafbach sagt mir nix, bin da offen. 

Hoffentlich brummt mein Chef mir für das WE nicht das Bereitschaftshandy auf, sonst ist mein Radius ggf. etwas eingeschränkt. Das weiß ich aber morgen.





Fährt heute jemand? So ab mittag?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand? So ab mittag?


 

könnte sein, ab wann wolltest du den los?


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2010)

12 @ wa?


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da wir nun die Bewerbung eines ambitionierten Bikers bekommen haben, würde ich wie im richtigen Leben dem allgemeinen Jugendwahn auf dem Bewerbermarkt folgen und mal wieder den Manni zum Senioren machen...
> 
> Falls keine Gegenstimmen kommen, bestätige ich die Mitgliedschaft in der kuscheligen Rollator-Truppe irgendwann morgen.




mit Manni habt ihr einen mehr als würdigen Nachfolger gefunden, genau so einer schwebte mir vor, als ich von einem "ambitionierten" Biker sprach. Dass sollte dann auf jeden Fall für die Top100 reichen!
Ach, so , ich vergas, es geht ja um nichts 


War gestern mit ein paar Kumpels an der Ahr und habe damit meine genehmigungsfreie Tagestouren für dieses Quartal ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2010)

als wenn das daß Naafbachtal ist 
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/769028]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]

na dann gute Nacht Marie


----------



## surftigresa (24. Oktober 2010)

Genau so habe ich es auch in Erinnerung! 

Noch nie in meinem Leben habe ich an einem einzigen Tag soviele Bäche durchquert. Ich glaube, die Locals tragen selbst nach wochenlanger Dürre noch Überschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> als wenn das daß Naafbachtal ist
> URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/769028]
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, isses nicht. Naafbach ist tiefer.


----------



## AnjaR (24. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, isses nicht. Naafbach ist tiefer.


 Tiefer, nasser, flächendeckender etc.

@surftigresa: wir haben Schwimmhäute und merken die Nässe nicht mehr


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> ...wir haben Schwimmhäute und merken die Nässe nicht mehr



Was ihr eindrucksvoll auf unserer Tour bewiesen habt.


----------



## hummock (24. Oktober 2010)

Einer,der es wissen muß 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7642436&postcount=377


----------



## mikkael (24. Oktober 2010)

Ahrtal scheint der nächste Exportschlager zu sein. 

Berichte werden bunter.


----------



## herbyx (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

findet diese Woche eine Mittwochsrunde statt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn dann ohne mich


----------



## herbyx (27. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wenn dann ohne mich



Ja, leider auch ohne mich, ist was dazwischen gekommen.

Hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder.....


----------



## pommes5 (28. Oktober 2010)

wann wo wer nun eigentlich montag?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2010)

chef deiner gesagt "frei du" montag?

Wir können gern ins Wiedtal fahren, soll ja warm werden. 
Abfahrt hier um 10, Start um 11 wie von Peter vorgeschlagen, ca. 16P/45km/1100Hm.
Wäre natürlich schön, wenn das Team komplett wäre, ist ja auch keine Allerweltstour WA-Glüder-Seng.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> chef deiner gesagt "frei du" montag?
> 
> Wir können gern ins Wiedtal fahren, soll ja warm werden.
> Abfahrt hier um 10, Start um 11 wie von Peter vorgeschlagen, ca. 16P/45km/1100Hm.
> Wäre natürlich schön, wenn das Team komplett wäre, ist ja auch keine Allerweltstour WA-Glüder-Seng.




Meld!

Ich würde den Teambetreuer spielen. Süßigkeiten undso.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Oktober 2010)

Der Teamtransporter ist schon Vollgetankt, wie gesagt max 6 Räder und noch zwei Radfahrer.
Sollten aber einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen. 
Es sei denn wir sind eh nur zu dritt, glaub ich aber nich

@ Juppi
also Süsses hab ich selbst zu Hause, so kommste nich mit


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Der Teamtransporter ist schon Vollgetankt, wie gesagt max 6 Räder und noch zwei Radfahrer.
> Sollten aber einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
> Es sei denn wir sind eh nur zu dritt, glaub ich aber nich
> 
> ...




Warum nicht Treffpunkt bei dir, die Räder müssen doch eh eingeladen werden. Ich könnte noch mit dem PKW fahren. Da ist Platz für 4.

Ist das Angebot besser Peter?


----------



## hummock (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei

10Uhr bei Peter


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> 10Uhr bei Peter



Wo isn dat? Kenn nur den Garten und die Werkstatt  Gibts da Parkplätze, weil ich dann ja wohl doch per Auto hinkommen muß, um meinen Krempel zu transportieren. Oder ihr kommt bei mir vorbei...


----------



## lhampe (28. Oktober 2010)

würde mch gerne der Tour anschließen. Geht das auch als WP verweigerer?

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage dann auch mal vorläufig zu. Eben alles für das Team. Bräuchte allerdings auch eine Wegbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt. Wir könnten aber auch deine Tour an der Sieg fahren, Volker?

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Na denn, Peter du bist überredet. Gib mal ein paar Koordinaten durch.
Wo müssen wir alle hinkommen? Ich komme dann mit dem Auto und kann 3 weitere Leute mitnehmen.

10 Uhr klar?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2010)

ok.
Treffpunkt bei mir zu Hause, Adresse kommt dann per PN
V+ bei mir gibts keine Parkplatzprobleme 

Mitturner sind
@ Enrgy
@ Manni
@ lhampe
@ Juppidoo
@ humock
@ Langenfelder
@ Pommes

7 Fahrer plus Stuff
ist ja wohl ne kl. überschaubare Truppe.

Nein Manni wir fahren nicht an die Sieg, wir fahren in das Wiedbachtal. 

Die Sieg oder Ahr stehen dann im Dezember an, oder im Januar oder im Februar oder

Liste Stand heute 16°°


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2010)

bin auch dabei
damit zähle ich 6 leute
das passt ja dann mit peters auto für die bikes und energys viehtransporter


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> bin auch dabei
> damit zähle ich 6 leute



Nee, sind 7 Leute: Das komplette Team plus die Anhängsel juppidoo und lhampe...


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2010)

richtig, hummock fehlte in langenfelders liste

d.h. es fehlt der platz für ein bike oder kriegt man das hin, peter?


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2010)

Wir haben 5 Räder + Leute + Klamotten in 2 Sitzreihen in den Jumpy von supasini bekommen, dann werden wohl 7 Räder in den Großraum-Sprinter von Pedää passen. Zur Not müssen eben ein paar Hinterräder ausgebaut werden.

Mehr Leute sollten es allerdings nicht werden, denn weder in meinem noch Peters Wagen fährt der 5. bzw. 3. Mann sonderlich bequem. Und ne knappe Stunde (wg. Stau bei Heumar auf der Rückfahrt noch mehr) sind wir schon unterwegs


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2010)

na klar


----------



## pommes5 (29. Oktober 2010)

dann mal her mit der adresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2010)

Berghausener Str. 38 L-feld

Parken auf der Strasse vorm Haus, der Teamtransporter steht dann auf`em Hof
bei 7 Rädern muss ich aber nen bischen experimentieren.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Oktober 2010)

leider habe ich mein Tagestourenkontingent bei meiner Obersten Behörde aktuell verbraucht. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß & gutes Wetter beim Punktesammeln.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Oktober 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> leider habe ich mein *Tagestourenkontingent *bei meiner Obersten Behörde aktuell verbraucht. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß & gutes Wetter beim Punktesammeln.


 

also ich hab auch so ein ding


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Oktober 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> leider habe ich mein Tagestourenkontingent bei  meiner Obersten Behörde aktuell verbraucht. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß  & gutes Wetter beim Punktesammeln.











Weil ich heute nicht wie geplant fahren kann, habe ich den hier gemacht:



[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/773805]
	
[/URL]




Also vielleicht könnte ich morgen doch. Wenn ich selber für Rad+Personentransport sorge, sollte das ja kein Problem sein, oder?

Welche Tourenlänge vor Ort und welche Rückfahrtszeit habt Ihr angepeilt?


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Rolf,

wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe
10 Uhr Peter
11 Startschuß mit dem Bergrad im Wiedtal
ca. 4 Stunden Fahrt
15 Uhr Rückweg mit den Autos
16 Uhr wieder hier eintreffen ohne Staus

wie gesagt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.

Na dann bis morgen.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2010)

richtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...ca. 4 Stunden Fahrt...



Das ist Netto-Fahrzeit. Da kommt bei der Größe der Gruppe (Pannen, Schwächeanfälle, Freß-Flashs, Aussicht genießen, Fotos machen) locker noch ne Stunde Pausen dazu. Ich tippe mal, daß wir nicht groß vor 18 Uhr zurück sind.


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Oktober 2010)

jo, do simmer dabei, dat is prima!

Sollte aber echt nicht später als 16:00 Uhr werden.

Ich komme dann um 10:00 mit PKW & Radträger (wäre dann noch ein Radplatz frei).

Piss morchen.

Spießiger Hinweis  eines Neuwagenbesitzers:
Ich kann noch anbieten, max. 3 Leute im Auto mitnehmen. Die sollten sich aber für die Rückfahrt saubere/trockene Klamotten mitbringen. Dreckig heißt: "Du kommscht hür nischt rein!"

(so, jetzt könnt Ihr loslästern)


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist Netto-Fahrzeit. Da kommt bei der Größe der Gruppe (Pannen, Schwächeanfälle, Freß-Flashs, Aussicht genießen, Fotos machen) locker noch ne Stunde Pausen dazu. Ich tippe mal, daß wir nicht groß vor 18 Uhr zurück sind.




upps, gerade erst gelesen. Na das wird schwierig, könnte die Teilnahme gefährden. Wenn ich morgen da bin, hat es geklappt, sonst habe ich Pech.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Spießiger Hinweis  eines Neuwagenbesitzers...



Wie, haste schon wieder ein neues Auto?
Nimm doch den BMW-Fließheck, der ist ja schon gebraucht...


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2010)

wer lesen kann ist besser drann
@ R2 das erste mal ist immer am schlimmsten. Ich musste auch schon mal in der Unterhose nach Hause fahren, sah auch aus wie Schwein. Ich war aber allein, sieht nur doof aus wenn im 
BMW 2 nackte Typen sitzen


das wird aber ne schöne Runde wenn ich so aus`em Fenster sehe
güldener Herbscht sach ich nur. Glaub auch das es wohl 18 Uhr wird,
Fototermine, aber die Zeit zählt ja und nicht die Strecke

na dann bis mosche


----------



## lhampe (31. Oktober 2010)

Wie kommen denn die 4h zusammen Km, Hm, schwierigkeit? Reicht das Hardtail oder doch das große schwere schwarze Fully?


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2010)

ich nehm`s Genius mit und wie es sich für richte Männer gehört *ohne* Schmutzfänger


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> aber die Zeit zählt ja und nicht die Strecke....



 dann können wir ja auch flach am Rhein nach Dream-Team III "Wir sind die Sieger der Herzen"-Manier zwischen K und D hin und her fahren. Spart Sprit und Zeit...

Ich fahr natürlich mit Kotflügeln. Will ja mein Auto nicht einsauen 

Naja, richtiger Schlamm dürfte dort unten an den Hängen selten sein. Ist eher so wie Ahrtal. Kein Vergleich zum Naaftal-Dauersumpf. Aber auch den werdet ihr noch kennen lernen. Am besten bei 5° Frost, dann schläft der Schmodder...


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2010)

ne ne ne 
für sowas braucht man kein Bergrad da reicht auch eins mit schmalen Reifen und max 8 kg

R2 wäre schön wenn du dich loseisen könnest


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dann können wir ja auch flach am Rhein nach Dream-Team III "Wir sind die Sieger der Herzen"-Manier zwischen K und D hin und her fahren. Spart Sprit und Zeit......



Einträge von Enrgy:

02.11.2009 	Radfahren
(Endlich, die sinnlose Warterei hat ein Ende, der WP hat begonnen! Direkt mal nen leckeren Pfützenslalom zum Rhein und zurück, das übliche halt. 25km/50Hm)

13.11.2009 	Radfahren
(Die übliche Rheinrunde bei knapp 14°C und sternklarem Himmel, aber trotzdem noch nassen Wegen - 25km/50Hm)

05.01.2010 	Radfahren
(Auf eisigen Wegen gaaanz langsam zum Rhein - 25km/50Hm)

19.01.2010 	Radfahren
(Seniorengerecht mit dem Rollator zum Rhein. Wie erhofft kein Eis mehr, wie erwartet dafür Siff ohne Ende - 25km/55Hm)

04.02.2010 	Radfahren
(Mal wieder zum Rhein... 25km/50Hm)

06.02.2010 	Radfahren
(Keinen Bock auf Schneematsch und Eis, daher flach am Rhein lang Richtung Norden - 32km/mörderische 30Hm)

13.02.2010 	Radfahren
(Dem lokalen Humba-Täterää entkommen. Gemütliche 50km flach am Rhein lang und gnadenlose 100Hm überwunden)

...

Zuviel alleine am Rhein lang scheint für die Phsyche nicht unbendklich zu sein. Zumindest war es ja durchs Vorjahr schon abzusehen.





Also fahr lieber im Team, oder frag uns ob wir dich mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Geister die ich rief...:kotz:


----------



## Badehose (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## pommes5 (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Langenfelder (1. November 2010)




----------



## R2-D2 (1. November 2010)

ich komm mit
bis gleich


----------



## pommes5 (1. November 2010)

War gut. Danke an den Guide und bis zur nächsten Teamrunde.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. November 2010)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen


----------



## R2-D2 (1. November 2010)

merci, merci, für die Stunden, Cheri 

Danke an V+


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2010)

Wie es scheint, hat es gemundet 

Während andere im Nebel und Matsch rumgestochert haben, konnten wir uns auf der Sonnenseite verwöhnen lassen!

Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie es scheint, hat es gemundet
> 
> Während andere im Nebel und Matsch rumgestochert haben, konnten wir uns auf der Sonnenseite verwöhnen lassen!
> 
> Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum!




...Volker, der Jubel hört sich ja Grenzenlos an:



pommes5 schrieb:


> War gut. Danke an den Guide und bis zur nächsten Teamrunde.


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2010)

Wir verstehen uns auch ohne große Worte. Überschwängliche Lobhudeleien überlassen wir anderen. Der Kenner genießt und schweigt...
Außerdem war die Jugend vom Samstag noch auf Bikepark gepolt, wo man bergauf getragen wird. Heute war wieder Eigenleistung angesagt...


----------



## R2-D2 (1. November 2010)

hier ein paar Schnappschüsse:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35034


----------



## Juppidoo (1. November 2010)

Mahlzeit,

das war eine schöne Tour heute, tolle Trails und eine super Herbstlandschaft. 
Das Fahrerfeld zog sich zum Schluß etwas auseinander, ich kann es halt nicht leiden wenn mich jemand von hinten beobachtet

Bis zum mächsten Mal

Jürgen


----------



## pommes5 (2. November 2010)

hummock, trag ein Mann
ich will meinen top 10 screenshot!


----------



## surftigresa (2. November 2010)

Hi!

Bin wieder im Lande. Fährt morgen jemand ab WA?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. November 2010)

ich nich


----------



## hummock (3. November 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ich will meinen top 10 screenshot!



hätte ich den Teamchef heute erreicht,dann wären wir wohl jetzt unter den ersten 10 aber
entweder plant er wieder eine perfekte Tour wie am Montag
oder er sitzt bei dem Wetter hinterm Ofen

Tolle erste Teamtour und super Transport
Danke an  Volker und Rolf (hoffe Du warst nicht zuspät)

Volker Handynr.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> hätte ich den Teamchef heute erreicht,dann wären wir wohl jetzt unter den ersten 10 aber
> entweder plant er wieder eine perfekte Tour wie am Montag
> oder er sitzt bei dem Wetter hinterm Ofen



a) wir sind (noch) unter den ersten 10, 
b) habe ich keine Tour geplant und bin 
c) bei fast 15° (!!!)  erst zur Dämmerung bis eben unterwegs gewesen.
d) Handynr. kommt gleich

zufrieden?


----------



## hummock (4. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> zufrieden?



Jaaaaaaa


----------



## pommes5 (9. November 2010)

Alle eingeschlafen?

Gestern hätte man glatt fahren können, wusste leider zu spät, dass ich es schaffen würde und habe dann mangels Mitfahrer/in die Rolle bemüht.

Für heute ist tagsüber recht verträgliches-, abends dann leider Regenwetter angesagt. Nightride im Regen ... ohne mich. Morgen soll es anders herum sein, also tagsüber Regen und gegen Abend Besserung. Leider kann ich morgen abend nicht, aber vielleicht ist das ja Anregung genug 

Donnerstag geht's dann tagsüber raus in den Schlamm. Wenn die Kölner ihre fünfte Jahreszeit beginnen, werde ich mich schön in die Motsche verziehen


----------



## hummock (9. November 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Alle eingeschlafen?
> 
> Gestern hätte man glatt fahren können,



ich war gestern unterwegs (@ V+ ganz,ganz kurzfristig)
über den S-Weg zur Fauna,Teufelsklippen runter und auf der anderen Seite
noch ne Runde und wieder zurück,12Punkte

Von oben wars trocken,ab und an kam die Sonne durch aber von unten

wird wohl in den nächsten Wochen so bleiben


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2010)

und ich bin Abend`s so kaputt, das ich nur noch ins Bett will


----------



## pommes5 (9. November 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> 12Punkte





Ich frage mich, wie viel weniger effektive Tretzeit ich bei den 90 Minuten Rolle fahren hatte?! Kennt jemand dazu zufällig irgendwelche Untersuchungen?


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> ich war gestern unterwegs (@ V+ ganz,ganz kurzfristig)



kein Problem, hatte eh keine Zeit.



pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie viel weniger effektive Tretzeit ich bei den 90 Minuten Rolle fahren hatte?! Kennt jemand dazu zufällig irgendwelche Untersuchungen?



Hä? Wie meinen? 90min treten ist 90min treten, egal ob aufm Rad oder Rolle. Oder meinste den Schlupf am Hinterrad? Bei entsprechend hart aufgepumptem Slick dürfte der Schlupf deutlich geringer sein als mit breiten Weichwalzen im Real Life.

War heute mal den zweiten Teil von "Rund um Altenkirchen" erkunden, wie vermutet war es ein Reinfall was Trails angeht. 
Wenn ich mir nicht schon selber ein paar Meter trailähnlicher Wege in Mapsource dazugeclickt hätte, wäre das ein reines Forstwegrollen geworden. 
Landschaftlich sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber rund 40km so ganz ohne Trail ist schon arg strapaziös für das Nervenkostüm des verwöhnten Bikers, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Aber was will man verlangen, war eine Runde, die Straßenfahrer zusammengestellt hatten 

Und wie gesagt, 80km Anfahrt nur für die 25km-Runde um Herchen ist den Sprit auch nicht wert, dann lieber die gleiche Strecke ins Ahrtal fahren oder 7GB.


----------



## pommes5 (9. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hä? Wie meinen? 90min treten ist 90min treten



Klar, im WP.

Mich würde interessieren, wie lange man effektiv mit Druck auf dem Pedal tritt, wenn man eine 3h Tour fährt. Geradeaus habe ich fast nie "Druck" auf dem Pedal, weil ich das schlicht für Kraftverschwendung halte. Es gibt immer mal wieder Roll-Passagen oder das Ziel des Ganzen - die Downhills, da tritt man ja auch seltener.

Auf der Rolle muss man treten, sonst bewegt sich nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2010)

Ah, jetzt versteh ich, was du meinst. Könnte man hochwissenschaftlich mit einer Meßkurbel auswerten, ginge aber angenähert auch mit einem Tacho, der Wattwerte berechnet (aus Geschwindigkeit und Steigung) und das per Software im Streckenprofil darstellen kann, wie mein Ciclo436M.

Muß ich mir mal anschauen, wieviel "Leerlauf" da so zB bei unserer Wiedtaltour drin war. Eigentlich kann der Leerlauf ja nur bergab sein, und manchmal muß man ja sogar dort treten (Matsch, Schnee etc)


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2010)

@ Pommes

keine Ahnung, rolle fahr ich nicht. da geh ich lieber auf`em Crosstrainer, ist dann halt 30 min Laufen

Danke an den Scout, wenn ich Forstweg fahren will mache ich das an der Seng. dreimal rum macht .. Punkte

Am liebsten nur Tail wenig Forstweg und auf das Schwarze Zeug  hab ich keinen Bock.
Der Anfang von unserem Ausflug war schon Grenzwertig 

Was ist eigentlich mit N........ in der E......?


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Der Anfang von unserem Ausflug war schon Grenzwertig



Schnell mal die Tatsachen:

Vom Auto bis zu der Stelle, als wir die Straße verlassen haben sind genau 9,9km. Davon sind aber nur 6,1km Teer . 
Von daheim bis zur Wipperaue fährste mehr Teer


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2010)

das is Anreise, das zählt nisch

trozdem haste die Frage nich beantwortet


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das is Anreise, das zählt nisch



wie, schreibste deine WP-Zeiten immer erst ab WA auf? 



Langenfelder schrieb:


> trozdem haste die Frage nich beantwortet



Nideggen meinste? Sind auch 75km Anreise, und meine Kenntnisse an unterschiedlichen Trails von dort sind relativ dünn. 
Entweder man fährt ein paar Mal dort am Hang in der heißen Kernzone hin und her, oder auf einer weiterführenden Rundtour kommen nicht mehr viele Trails. So hab ich das zumindest auf meinen 3 oder 4 Touren dort empfunden.
Es bräuchte einen Local, der einem nicht nur die Wege und deren Alternativen um N. zeigt, sondern auch Trails Richtung Rursee oder Kalltal.


----------



## R2-D2 (9. November 2010)

wollt nur kurz Hallo sagen, bin dann wieder 3 Tage auf Reise und dann verplant bis Mitte November, vielleicht am 17.11. wieder.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. November 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> wollt nur kurz Hallo sagen, bin dann wieder 3 Tage auf Reise und dann verplant bis Mitte November, vielleicht am 17.11. wieder.


 

Hallo zurück 

V+ biste verückt, die 30 minhin und her schreib ich doch auf, sind 2 Punkte
Vieleicht findent man so einen LOCAL der so was kann


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hallo zurück
> 
> V+ biste verückt, die 30 minhin und her schreib ich doch auf, sind 2 Punkte
> Vieleicht findent man so einen LOCAL der so was kann



Wenn ihr keinen Local findet, so ein bisschen kenne ich mich mittlerweile auch da aus. Zumindest bekäme ich eine Tagestour zusammen, die reicht um einen müde zu machen.... Ein kleines Restrisiko auf Verfahrgarantie bleibt natürlich bestehen. Aber ohne ist ja auch langweilig!


----------



## obo (11. November 2010)

Extra fuer die Herren vom " Betreutes Fahren für Senioren " wurden Mountainbike Strecken ausgschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (11. November 2010)

obo schrieb:


> Extra fuer die Herren vom " Betreutes Fahren für Senioren " wurden Mountainbike Strecken ausgschildert.



Jetzt mach Dich mal nicht unbeliebt


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2010)

Rollator und Rollstuhl sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Dinge, aber sowas von...


----------



## Langenfelder (12. November 2010)

du lebst gefährlich alter Mann


----------



## pommes5 (12. November 2010)

Hat morgen jemand Lust, dem Wetter zu trotzen? Könnte von ca. halb 11 bis 15 Uhr.


----------



## hummock (12. November 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Lust, dem Wetter zu trotzen? Könnte von ca. halb 11 bis 15 Uhr.



Lust schon aber ich muß arbeiten
dafür Montag frei und es soll ja besser werden


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> dafür Montag frei und es soll ja besser werden



Uli, Montag können wir mal ins Auge fassen. Sollen wir mal ins 7GB fahren?

Bei den angesagten Regenfällen werde ich am Wochenende auch höchstens zum Aldi rollen. Oder zum Rhein, wenn sich eine 2h-Regenlücke auftut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (14. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Uli, Montag können wir mal ins Auge fassen. Sollen wir mal ins 7GB fahren?



wann sollen wir los


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2010)

Leider müssen wir ja 2x durch die stauträchtige A3 Köln Ost. Daher würde ich nicht vor 11 hier losfahren, zurück stecken wir dann eh in Heumar fest.


----------



## hummock (14. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Oder zum Rhein,



Hab ich heute auch gemacht,eine schöne staubfrei Runde

L'feld-Lev-Dormagen-D'dorf und zurück


----------



## hummock (14. November 2010)

Hallo Team,

hab mich für Freitag,19.11 zur "Spinning Night" im Berghausener Sportstudio
angemeldet.Beginn ist 16.30Uhr ca.5Std  und kostet 20, insgesamt 20Bikes
wenn noch einer mit möchte,anrufen und Platz sicheren

Vorteile: Trocken und das putzen fällt weg


----------



## Langenfelder (14. November 2010)

was hast den du da für`n Rad ?


----------



## hummock (14. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was hast den du da für`n Rad ?



Ein schönes schwarzes 

Selbstaufbau-10,5kg


----------



## pommes5 (14. November 2010)

Geld bezahlen fürs radfahren? Nur wenns dafür Höhenmeter gibt


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2010)

Uli, was ist nun mit morgen? 

Spinning ist für mich als "Draußensportler" ein totales no go, hatten wir ja schon besprochen. 
Außerdem sind wir Fr auf einer Geburtstagsparty eingeladen. Da werde ich höchstens zur Theke joggen und Biergläser stemmen...


----------



## Langenfelder (14. November 2010)

und warscheinlich im WP unter Alternative Sportarten dort 30 min eintragen


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und warscheinlich im WP unter Alternative Sportarten dort 30 min eintragen



 pssst, nicht alles verraten! konkurrenz liest mit!

außerdem denke ich nicht, daß der abend nach 30min zuende ist, da werden schon ein paar stunden zusammenkommen...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (14. November 2010)

Vergiss nur vor lauter Bier "stemmen" nicht, dass du bestimmt auch Essen "gestemmt" hast. Das ist eine andere alternative Sportart und kann somit gewinnbringend vermarktet werden!


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2010)

Eure Lästerei geht ja schon langsam in Richtung gewisser Leute, deren Teamname mir plötzlich drei mal entfallen ist...

Ich bin tief enttäuscht!


----------



## pommes5 (14. November 2010)

Ich musste hier auch erst lernen, Spaß von Lästerei zu unterscheiden und nun muss sich der Meister wohl geschlagen geben oder was?


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2010)

Nicht nur, daß meine alten Weggefährten vom letzten WP die Teamleitung hier ständig mit ungerechtfertigter Ironie und Sarkasmus überschütten, nein, nun muß ich auch noch aus vertraulichen Quellen folgende dramatische Nachricht vernehmen:

"...Allerdings haben mir die Bilder gestern den Rest gegeben. *Ich werde wohl die nächsten Monate nicht mehr aufs Bike steigen.* Gruß Manni"   

WTF?? 

Ich denke, wir müssen uns dringend zu einer Krisensitzung treffen....


Ach, wat simmer wieder dooooof....


so, nu laßt mich in Ruhe Nascar schauen, dafür schreib ich mir garantiert auch keine Puntke auf! (Obwohl, Laptop vorn Crosstrainer stellen ginge wohl...*grübel*)


----------



## pommes5 (14. November 2010)

Bilder?


----------



## hummock (15. November 2010)

Hallo V+

vergess die Sonnencreme gleich nicht,die Sonne lacht,
haben wir doch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen
Hoffe es wird nicht zu warm


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2010)

naja, bis wir aufm rad sitzen is die sonne inter wolken verschwunden. aber immer noch besser als durch hochwasser oder 5h im regen zu fahren


----------



## pommes5 (15. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "...Allerdings haben mir die Bilder gestern den Rest gegeben.





pommes5 schrieb:


> Bilder?


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2010)

So schrieb der Manni nach dem Team-Tomburg-Finale-Ligure-Nachtreffen. Klar, wenn man bei dem Wetter tolle Sommerbilder anschaut, hat man auf Schlamm- und Matschbiken hier keinen großen Bock mehr...

so, gleich machen sich die Teamältesten auf ins 7GB, hoffentlich mit möglichst wenig Matsch und ohne Hochwasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (15. November 2010)

Jetzt ergibt es Sinn 

Viel Spaß Männers


----------



## R2-D2 (15. November 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich musste hier auch erst lernen, Spaß von Lästerei zu unterscheiden und nun muss sich der Meister wohl geschlagen geben oder was?



seit wann wird hier von Spaß gesprochen?

Hab' mich mal für Mittwoch eingetragen, kann aber erst zu 80% zusagen.


----------



## pommes5 (16. November 2010)

das lmb ist kaputt. wer wann wo was morgen?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. November 2010)

ich, Rollatortreffen ab WA 18:10


----------



## R2-D2 (16. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich, Rollatortreffen ab WA 18:10



ich (sehr wahrscheinlich)

@langenfelder: evtl. etwas später, 18:15-18:20?


----------



## pommes5 (16. November 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> evtl. etwas später, 18:15-18:20?



käme mir auch entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2010)

Weiß nicht, hab wenig Drang zu Nightrides derzeit. Allerdings kann ich eich ja nicht ständig alleine rumfahren lassen. Bin noch unentschlossen.


----------



## joscho (16. November 2010)

Hört sich wie ein Mädchen an


----------



## Langenfelder (17. November 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ich (sehr wahrscheinlich)
> 
> @langenfelder: evtl. etwas später, 18:15-18:20?


 
aber nur weil du es bist


----------



## pommes5 (17. November 2010)

Der Drillin*spec*tor ist auch dabei heute.


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Der Drillin*spec*tor ist auch dabei heute.



ach du kacke, das gibt dann wieder ein sägezahn-profil 

wann jetzt, 18.30 oder 18.20 oder was?


----------



## pommes5 (17. November 2010)

afaik 20


----------



## Langenfelder (17. November 2010)

dis is corekli


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2010)

Jetzt ist auch noch der WP-Teil kaput und ich kann noch nicht mal meine Punkte eintragen  Wie soll ich denn da den Tag überstehen


----------



## pommes5 (18. November 2010)

Gestern abend gings noch


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2010)

Läuft doch?!

Das Forum hatte einen kompletten Serverumzug des Providers zu verkraften, da lief im Anschluß eben noch nicht alles wieder so wie gewohnt. Kennt man ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (18. November 2010)

gestern gebetsmühlenartig gepredigter Spruch:

"Essen? Pause? Bringt keine Punkte!"


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2010)

Sei froh, daß du mit unserer Hilfe dadurch euer Team mal eben um 10 Plätze nach vorne geschossen hast ...


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2010)

Falls noch nicht bekannt, hier gibts nun auch wieder ein Lokalranking


----------



## Langenfelder (20. November 2010)

Platz 10 gar nicht mal so schlescht


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2010)

bei mir ging heut nix  
wollte zwar ne ausnüchterungstour machen, aber irgendwie war ich nach gestern abend/nacht noch nicht aufm damm.
kontakt zum bike hat sich dann auf kettentausch und kurbeldemontage beschränkt. mal sehen, morgen nachmittag vielleicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (21. November 2010)

ich glaub heute war jeder auf demm Beinen, sogar auf Trails die du sonst für dich allein hast.


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2010)

jou, so wars wohl. alle wollten noch was bei sonnenschein machen, und im winter schrumpft das zeitfenster zwischen mittagessen und dunkelheit gleich mal um 5 stunden 
dafür hat man beim nightride um 19uhr auch schon alles für sich alleine, was im sommer erst ab 22uhr der fall ist.
aber unser gejammer wird ja erhört, ab morgen wieder schlechteres wetter...


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2010)

*Aktuelle Wegeänderungen:*

siehe hier

Und wer von der Ruhlach über die kleine Bahnschranke Richtung Wupper fährt, muß beim Beginn des kleinen Trails (mit der kurzen Treppe bergab) nun mit einer *massiven Schranke* rechnen, die man NOCH (soll sich laut Artikel in der RP) links umfahren kann.
Dieser kurze Trail wurde vergangene Woche auf mehr oder weniger Eigeninitiative genervter und gelangweilter (von was eigentlich?) Gassigeher renoviert. Damit dort nicht mehr lang geritten wird, hamse glatt eine Schranke (kein Drängelgatter) installiert. Dabei war der Weg einer der wenigen, die kaum von Huftieren zertstört wurden. Da gubts doch weitaus schlimmer zermatschte Stellen, aber da kommen die Herren wohl nicht hin.

Positive Nachricht:
Der fette Baum und sein kleiner Bruder auf dem Ophoven-Trail sind beseitigt, allerdings liegt schon wieder ein neuer, über den man aber noch bequem drüberheben kann. Hoffe, auch dieser wird in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten zersägt.


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2010)

Vorschlag für die nächste Team-Ausfahrt:

Ahrtalglühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (25. November 2010)

Nein danke. Ist mir jetzt schon zu voll.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. November 2010)

wie P5, is mir auch zu voll
 ausserdem hab ich an dem Tag eine dicke Feier, da kann ich nicht völlig ausgepowert antanzen.

Können aber in der Woche drauf nochmal fahren, also merk Dir den Weg


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2010)

Wer am WE in den Wupperbergen unterwegs sein will, braucht auf Schnee nicht zu hoffen. Selbst an Solingens höchstem Punkt bei der Fauna lag heute nachmittag nix außer einzelnen kleinen weißen Flecken. 
Wege sind komplett frei, allerdings ist der reichlich vorhandene Matsch noch nicht gefroren und daher überdeckt nach kurzer Zeit ein dicker brauner Eispanzer den Rahmen, Schaltwerk und Schuhe.

Bin fürs WE raus, morgen Neffen bespaßen und Sonntag RoC


----------



## surftigresa (26. November 2010)

Da haben wir in Köln schon mehr zu bieten. Zumindest die Bäume sind schön weiss .

Ich überleg' jetzt schon den ganzen Tag, aber jetzt muss ich mich doch outen... was ist denn RoC


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=roc 

Keine Sorge, ich schreib keine Punkte auf
Außer wir müßten soweit weg parken, daß ich 30min Wandern zusammen bekomme. Obwohl - könnte sogar hinkommen: vom Auto zur Halle, auf die Tribüne, wieder runter Bier holen, wieder rauf, wieder runter Pfand abgeben, zum Klo, wieder rauf, runter zurück zum Auto - hmm, sollte langen für eine alternativ-sportliche Stunde Treppensteigen und Kältewandern .....


----------



## R2-D2 (27. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=roc
> .....



danke für den Link- Ich nehme mal an, es war das erste Suchergebnis:

http://www.rocskincare.com/index_roc.jsp

ich wußte ja gar nicht, das Du sooooooooooooooo alt bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (27. November 2010)

Wenn du zum ROC in die Arena willst, zieh Dich ganz warm an. Am Donnerstag war die Skatenight auf der Strecke. In der Halle waren es höchtens 8-9°.


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2010)

Für die Skater heizen sie natürlich nicht schon nen Tag vorher auf


----------



## Montana (27. November 2010)

> Wenn du zum ROC in die Arena willst, zieh Dich ganz warm an. Am Donnerstag war die Skatenight auf der Strecke. In der Halle waren es höchtens 8-9°.





Enrgy schrieb:


> Für die Skater heizen sie natürlich nicht schon nen Tag vorher auf



Höre gerade von jemanden der heute schon da war: Nur nicht zu warm anziehen, es ist _muggelich_ warm da 

Meine Süße ist mit ihrer F1 Clique morgen auch dort  Ich nicht ... wird ja nicht geworfen


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Höre gerade von jemanden der heute schon da war: Nur nicht zu warm anziehen, es ist _muggelich_ warm da



Danke für die Info, Jacke ausziehen kann man ja.



> ... wird ja nicht geworfen



Doch, mit seltenen Autos 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhBqdiGCipE"]YouTube        - 2010 Race of Champions MichÃ¨le Mouton Audi Sport Quattro S1 Flip[/nomedia]


----------



## Montana (28. November 2010)

@ Enrgy 

Wünsche Dir viel Spass beim RoC   ... berichte mal ein wenig ...


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... berichte mal ein wenig ...




Ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit hier mal ein kleiner Eindruck der heutigen Veranstaltung


----------



## R2-D2 (29. November 2010)

Habe mich mal guten Mutes für Mittwoch-Abend an der WA eingetragen. Aber es hängt wohl auch von den Verkehrsverhältnissen für die An- / Abfahrt ab.


----------



## pommes5 (1. Dezember 2010)

werde wahrscheinlich passen für heute
bei mir ist ne erkältung im anzug und es muss nicht unnötig schlimmer werden

mal sehen wie der tag läuft, aber rechnet mal nicht mit mir

ne einheit kraft und rolle werd ich aber wohl beisteuern heute abend


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Dezember 2010)

für unwissende  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7799066#post7799066


----------



## hummock (6. Dezember 2010)

Heute an der Wupper auf dem breiten Wanderweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (6. Dezember 2010)

was ist denn da an deinem Rad drann


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Heute an der Wupper auf dem breiten Wanderweg



Aha, dann war das deine Spur, die ich da gesehen habe. Nach dem 5. Baum hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und bin zurück bis Friedrichsaue, dann über "Straße" zum Rüden, dort ging irgendwie nix mehr Richtung Wupperhof. 
Hat mir dann auch gereicht, in der Ebene auf dem kleinen Blatt und Rumgerutsche ohne Ende. Auch bei uns im Wald sind kleine und größere Bäume umgestürzt, ich ahne Schlimmes für die Trails Richtung Glüder und dahinter 

So eine Kacke , mußte das denn gestern so warm werden? Samstag an der Ahr war das noch so geil zu fahren, und nun *würg*:kotz:


----------



## pommes5 (6. Dezember 2010)

Aber mal nen sauberer Nachtrag, den Kollege hummock da eingetragen hat. Adios, Platz 2.


----------



## hummock (8. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Aber mal nen sauberer Nachtrag, den Kollege hummock da eingetragen hat. Adios, Platz 2.



mußt halt auch jeden Pups den die Oma läßt zu Punkten machen 

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...y4jzDg&usg=AFQjCNE1GdfN-IYvP2CYpzExNb9FL1wVVg

 @Volker,die flowigen Runden sind wohl erstmal dahin 

   wird wohl überall so aussehen


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2010)

bin heute von Burscheid nach Solingen zum Chris gefahren, ich muss euch sagen im Wald ist kein durchkommen mehr. Die Bäume hängen bedrohlich und es liegen so 
ca. 25 cm Schnee auf den Wegen.
Vor Samstag ist an eine Tour nicht zu denken


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Vor Samstag ist an eine Tour nicht zu denken



Welchen Samstag meinste denn, 25.12 oder 1.1.?

Sehr blöde Schneelage derzeit. Tagsüber mit +/- 0°C zu kalt, um den Kram wegzutauen bzw. die Bäume zu entlasten, dafür frierts nachts wieder fest, um sich am nächsten Tag erneut in Sulz zu verwandeln.

Und wenn es mal wieder halbwegs fahrbar wird, liegen überall die Bäume und Äste quer, schlimmer als nach Kyrill.

Eigentlich macht das ja total Spaß im Schnee, man bleibt weitgehend sauber und zum Nightride kann man auch getrost eine Lampe daheim lassen und die andere mit halber Kraft betreiben, aber so wie sich das derzeit darstellt, ist kaum an ein halbwegs vernünftiges Fahren zu denken. Und es macht echt keinen Spaß, im kleinen Gang bei 0% Steigung rumzuwühlen oder gar bergab zu schieben, weil man in der weichen Pampe ständig einsackt. 
Hinzu kommt noch, daß sich wohl kaum Leute in den Wald trauen, weil sie entweder mit dem PKW anreisen und ihnen das zu riskant ist, oder sie Angst vor herabstürzenden Ästen haben. Somit sind die meisten Wege auch nicht gespurt und man tritt sich zwischen den einzelnen Fußstapfen einen Wolf.
Wo ist die Klimaerwärmung, wenn man sie mal braucht? Oder die nächste Eiszeit, die den Sulz gescheit festfrieren läßt?
Dat hamwa davon, alle setzten auf Ökostrom und Windkraft und so´n Zeugs. Und jetzt schon der zweite Winter mit fett Schnee im Flachland, das hätts früher nicht gegeben!!


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2010)

Früher war alles besser


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2010)

Da kannste einen drauf lassen, da bin ich nämlich mitm Moped durchn Wald gefahren, da war mir der gelegentliche Schnee egal!


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2010)

Isch auch im Drift bergauf um die Kurve (Yamaha DT 80 LC und noch so eine Hercules XE9 )
und der einzigten der einem gefährlich werden konnte war der Förster, wenn er dich erwischt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2010)

Dann zieht doch mal los mit den Dingern und spurt die Trails!!!!

Hab' mich gerade durch das Wintermärchen in Köln gekämpft....


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab mein Moped gerade letzte Woche endgültig stillgelegt, ich glaube auch nicht, daß die nach 5 Jahren (oder länger, kann mich nicht erinnern) so ohne weiteres angesprungen wäre...

Außerdem ist Schnee aufgrund der sichtbaren Spuren eher kontraproduktiv für das heimliche Trialen im Wald, wo doch schon die armen Hüpfkinder die geballte Macht des Ordnungsamtes und deren Schärgen zu spüren bekamen


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2010)

Selbst Chris scheint gestern nicht gefahren zu sein. Und ich glaube das will was heißen.

Samstag mal wieder probieren.

Ich werd eh was den WP angeht in den kommenden Wochen etwas kürzer treten, da ich umziehe und die jetzige Bude auch renovieren muss.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich werd eh was den WP angeht in den kommenden Wochen etwas kürzer treten, da ich *umziehe* und die jetzige Bude auch *renovieren* muss.




Gibt massig Alternativ-Punkte!

Wohin gehts denn, innerhalb der Stadt/Region oder gar ganz woanders hin?


----------



## pommes5 (8. Dezember 2010)

Nur ein paar Straßen weiter. Radius um den Bahnhof bleibt erhalten, bis WA hab ichs dann ca. 2 Minuten länger.


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Isch auch im Drift bergauf um die Kurve (Yamaha DT 80 LC und noch so eine Hercules XE9 )
> und der einzigten der einem gefährlich werden konnte war der Förster, wenn er dich erwischt hat



So ein Teil hatte ich auch mal , allerdings als 175er.

Ist schon cool mit ´nem 2-Takter durch den Wald und sich das Waldsterben mal genauer anszgucken

Leider hatte die Karre oft einen Kolbenklemmer und keiner wußte warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Leider hatte die Karre oft einen Kolbenklemmer und keiner wußte warum.



Du hättest auch mal den Öltank füllen sollen, nicht nur Sprit nachkippen


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2010)

Rangtangtang


----------



## hummock (9. Dezember 2010)

möp möp

  da hat mich der Herr Sontag fotografiert (1980)
und erst 26Jahre später lernt man sich beim biken auch mal kennen


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du hättest auch mal den Öltank füllen sollen, nicht nur Sprit nachkippen



Du wirst lachen, aber auch die Yamaha Fachwerkstatt hat sich drum gekümmert und keine Lösung gefunden.
War wahrscheinlich eine Montagsmachine.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2010)

Sach mal Volker, hast du dir schon den neuen OPI Vorbau von Cannondale bestellt?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2010)

Zu teuer, Kasse zahlt nicht und dafür reicht meine Rente nicht!

Außerdem sind die Teile eher OPI-unfreundlich für Streckbankposition konstruiert, mir wäre ein 90° Vorbau lieber


----------



## pommes5 (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## R2-D2 (12. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


>


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Dezember 2010)

hi folks,

wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal raus 

Also da die Wetterlage uns nur sehr sehr kurz den blanken Boden gezeigt hat und hier nun schon wieder 5cm Neuschnee liegen, dürfte es bei anhaltendem Frost bis Mittwochabend wunderbar zu fahren sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2010)

unter vorbehalt


----------



## pommes5 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ma seh'n. Ich kann's mir momentan nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2010)

komme soeben zurück, kalt, kalt kalt, und Schnee. zwischen WA und Fähr liegen jede menge Bäume kkaum an fahren zu denken ansonsten geht`s schon. Bin aber für morgen raus.

@P5 
ich hab dich

@ Hummock 
dich hab ich auch


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand Lust morgen zur Tageszeit in der Sonne etwa 2 Stunden entspannt zu fahren?

Wo und wann ist mir egal, Hauptsache langsam.

Jürgen


----------



## pommes5 (14. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @P5
> ich hab dich
> 
> @ Hummock
> dich hab ich auch



du trägst auch schnee schüppen und gassi gehen als "sport" ein 

ich trage ausschließlich "sport" ein


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> du trägst auch schnee schüppen und gassi gehen als "sport" ein
> 
> ich trage ausschließlich "sport" ein


 

Schnee Schüppen ist Sport, mann muss es nur schnell genug machen und Gassi geh mach ich nich, ich mach Gassi *fahren*, mit dem *Rad*.  von Geschwindigkeit ist nicht die rede.
Ich könnte es auch unter Alternative Spochtarten eintragen  
=  Gleichgewichtsübungen

ich möcht nicht wissen was du unter alternative Spochtarten 
verstehst


----------



## hummock (14. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> du trägst auch schnee schüppen und gassi gehen als "sport" ein
> 
> ich trage ausschließlich "sport" ein



Dito


----------



## hummock (14. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und Gassi geh mach ich nich, ich mach Gassi *fahren*, mit dem *Rad*.



der arme Fiffi hat wohl schon Brandblasen unter den Hufen 
und zum pinkeln kommt er auch nicht bei deiner Raserei,

er tut mir etwas leid aber ein guter Punktelieferant

würd ich mir gern mal anschauen  wie du ihn(Fiffi) hinter dir über
den Asphalt schleifst,du Tierquäler


----------



## hummock (14. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Hummock
> dich hab ich auch



gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2010)

Leute keine Streitereien, das überlassen wir doch großzügig anderen Hitzköpfen 

Zum Schneeschippen: 
Ob ich nun drinnen auf ner Hantelbank Gewichte stemme oder draußen die volle Schneeschaufel kommt wohl aufs Gleiche raus. 
Nee. Schneeschippen ist anstrengender

Ich habe eben eine nette Besorgungsfahrt nach Hilden gemacht und bin dann möglichst abseits der Straßen am Unterbacher See lang wieder zurück. 
War echt nett, der Schnee ist nun wieder so, daß man gut drauf fahren kann, egal ob platt getreten oder frischer Pulver. Klar können noch Reste von dem Alteis drunter liegen, aber das ist weitaus ungefährlicher als noch vor dem Neuschnee. Also da brauch ich garkeine Trails und Berge, macht auch so Spaß draußen rumzufahren. Und die Punkte sind ja die gleichen...


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2010)

morgen kann ich auch nicht Arbeiten, der Schnee, dann fahr ich Richtung Neandertal ,mal sehn wie der Schnee da so aussieht. 
Mein Fiffi läuft ohne Leine, da is nix mit hinterherschleifen 

zu Thema Schnee süppen, da hab noch einen

3. Dezember 

es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und zugesehen wie riesige, weiße Flocken vom Himmel herunter schwebten. Es sah aus wie im Märchen. So Romantisch- wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.

6. Dezember

Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschöne Decke aus weißem Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein phantastischer Anblick! Kann es einen schöneren Platz auf der Welt geben?
Hierher zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte mich wie ein kleiner Junge. Hab die Einfahrt und den Burgersteig freigeschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam Der Schneepflug vorbei und hat den Burgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die Schaufel wieder raus. Was für ein tolles Leben.

8. Dezember 

Die Sonne hat den ganzen schönen Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine Entäuschung. Mein Nachbar sagte ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen, wir werden definitiv weiße Weihnachten haben und bis zum Jahresende würden wir noch soviel Schnee bekommen, das ich keinen Schnee mehr sehen will.

11. Dezember

Schnee, wundervoller Schnee 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temp. ist auf minus 15° Grad gesunken. Die kälte lässt alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim Schnee schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das Leben ist Schön! Der Schneepflug kam heute Nachmittag zurück und hatt alles wieder zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar das ich so viel Schnee schüppen muss aber so komm ich in Form

13. Dezember 60 cm Vorhersage

Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen 4x4 gekauft. Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei extra Scahufeln. Hab den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich- schließlich sind wir nicht in Alaska.

14. Dezember 

Eissturm. Bin beim Schee schüppen in der Einfahrt auf den Hintern gefallen, als ich Salz streuen wollte. Tut höllisch weh.
Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht. Das finde ich ziemlich grausam. Wieso funktioniert das Lich im Kühlschrank eigentlich nicht?

16. Dezember

Immernoch weit unter Null. Die Strassen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu kommen. Der Strom war 5 Stunden weg. Musste mich in Decken Wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Ferseher. Nichts zu tun als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren. Glaube wir hätten den Holzofen kaufen sollen, würde es aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es wen sie recht hat. Ich hasse es in meinem Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren!

18. Dezember

Der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem verdammten Zeug letzte Nacht! Noch mehr schaufeln. Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der beschissene Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei. Hab versucht die Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden. Aber die sagten, sie hätten keine Zeit weil sie Hockey spielen müssen. Ich glaube, dass die Lügen. Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten aber keine mehr, kriegen erst im März wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, das die Lügen. Mein Nachbar sagt, das ich schnee schaufeln müsse oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung. ich glaube, das er Lügt.

20. Dezember

Mein Nachbar hat recht mit weißer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem weißen Dreck gefallen sind und es ist so kalt, dass es bis August nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Min. gedauert bis ich fertig angezogen war zum Schaufeln und dann musste ich Pinkeln. Als ich mich schließlich ausgezogen , gepinkelt und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu müde zum Schaufeln. Habe versucht für den Rest des Winters meinen Nachbar anzuheuern, der eine Schneefräse an seinem LAstwagen hat, aber er sagt, das er viel zu tun hat. Ich glaube, das der Idiot lügt.

22. Dezember 

Nur 10 cm Schnee heute. Und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte, das ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt? Ich hab keine Zeit - ich muss SCHAUFELN !!!!! Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt? Sie sagt, Sie hat, aber ich glaube, dass sie lügt.

24. Dezember

20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammengeschoben dass ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte ich kriege einen Herzanfall. Falls ich jemals den Mistkerl kriege, der den Schneeplug fährt, ziehe ich ihm an seinen Ei... durch den Schnee. Ich weiß genau, dass er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet bis ich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 Sachen die Strasse runtergerasst und wirft tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war. Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Musste nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten.

25. Dezember

Frohe Weihnachten. 60 Zentimeter mehr von der weißen .......!!!! Eingeschneit. Der Gedanke an Schneeschaufeln lässt mein Blut kochen. Gott, ich hasse Schnee.! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt. Ich hab ihm meine Schaufel über den Kopf gezogen. Meine Frau sag, dass ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, das sie eine Idiotin ist. Wenn ich mir noch einmal Wolfgang Petry anhören muss, werde ich sie umbringen

26. Dezember

Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hierher gezogen? Es war alle IHRE Idee. Sie geht mir auf die Nerven.

27. Dezember

Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wsserrohre sind eingefroren.

28. Dezember

Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. DIE ALTE MACHT MICH VERRÜCKT.

29. Dezember

Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Mein Nachbar sagt, dass ich das Dach freischaufeln müsse, oder es wird einstürzen. Das ist das Dämlichste was ich je gehöhrt habe. Für wei blöd hält der mich eigentlich.

30. Dezember

Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 100.000 Schmerzensgeld. Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. 25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt

31. Dezember

Habe den Rest des Hauses angesteckt. Nie mehr Schaufeln


10. Januar

Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mr dauernd geben.
Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... dann fahr ich Richtung Neandertal ,mal sehn wie der Schnee da so aussieht...




Wann willste denn fahren, könnt ja mitkommen...quasi "Rollators on snow"...


----------



## pommes5 (14. Dezember 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> gehabt



+1

und jetzt können wir gerne wieder Freunde sein

Nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Wie deutlich soll man es noch machen, wenn ein  scheinbar nicht reicht?


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Dezember 2010)

kann doch nicht muss noch den Kühlschrank vollmachen.


----------



## pommes5 (15. Dezember 2010)

Guck sich einer das Wetter an ... und meine Lampen bzw. besser gesagt die Akkus, liegen in ungewissem Zustand zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Dezember 2010)

@ Enrgy, bei deiner Aktivität kannst du im Sommer Cap Epic mitfahren
@ Peter, der Sommer kommt bestimmt und dann kannst du die vielen Löcher in den Dächern flicken

Ich wiege z. Zt. 100 KG und fange dann im April wieder an zu biken.


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder fast 3 Stunden unterwegs. Super Sonne wie im Wetterbericht vorher gesagt. Man, wer hat die ganzen Bäume dahin gelegt? Nach Zweieinhalb Stunden war dann der Akku leer. Trotzdem super.

Meine Lampe ist jetzt auch da. Bis demnächst.

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2010)

@Marki & Juppi

Ui, es lebt...


Bin heut erst um 5 losgefahren, bis Wupperhof waren die Wege, bis auf die Ausahme Friedrichsaue-Fähr, gut fahrbar. Hinter Wupperhof liegt dann auch weiteres Gehölz auf dem Weg, einmal fahrbar, einmal muß man drüberheben.

Die Straße von Witzhelden  nach Glüder ist gesperrt, wohl wegen Schneebruch. Hab mich schon gewundert, warum da zur besten Feierabendzeit so wenig Autos unterwegs waren 

Hinter dem Wasserwerk Glüder rauf zur Waldschule ist noch ok, da sind genug Auto/Treckerspuren. Aber einmal auf den Seng-Rundweg abgebogen fängt der "Spaß" an: immer wieder tiefer Altschnee, verziert mit dem frischen Pulver. Manche Stellen waren auch vor dem Neuschnee schon komplett abgetaut, dort fährt es sich wie auf Watte. 

Aber nicht lange, dann wirds schlimmer. Die fahrbare "Spur", einzig von ein paar Fußgängern plattgetrampelt, wird schmaler, gerät man daneben, bleibt man fast umgehend stecken im Altschnee. Anfahren klappt dann auch nicht beim ersten Versuch. Wohlgemerkt auf quasi ebener Strecke  

Am hinteren Ende der Seng bei der Autobahnbrücke wirds dann richtig spaßig, die Steigung nach Hölverscheid war die reine Qual. Kaum noch Fußspuren, tiefer, bei jeder Umdrehung nachgebender Altschnee, ich dachte, ich komm nie da oben an. Einziger Vorteil: Um die Seng lagen keine Äste oder Bäume.
Irgendwann wars dann doch geschafft und für den Rückweg wurde zielstrebig die Straße nach Witzhelden gewählt. 
Vor und nach dem Altersheim Weltersbach lagen auch wieder einige Bäume quer, dafür ließ der Untergrund wieder ordentliches Fahren zu.

Ab Leichlingen wurde mir etwas frisch, daheim warens dann auch schon -6°

War eine nette Runde trotz der beschwerlichen Sengumrundung, aber im Schnee machen Nightrides doppelt soviel Spaß. Und bis auf 2-3 andere Biker war keine $au unterwegs, einfach herrlich! 
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fußgänger den Schnee planieren, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Dezember 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ Enrgy, bei deiner Aktivität kannst du im Sommer Cap Epic mitfahren
> @ Peter, der Sommer kommt bestimmt und dann kannst du die vielen Löcher in den Dächern flicken
> 
> Ich wiege z. Zt. 100 KG und fange dann im April wieder an zu biken.


 
Macht dei Rotwild den dieses hohe Fahrergewicht überhaupt mit  ( wegduck )

ich will aber nicht Löcher flicken  ICH WILL BAIKEN


----------



## pommes5 (17. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt willstes aber wissen, wa


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Dezember 2010)

nee hab nur Zeit


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe, daß trotz des letzten Kampf-Kauf-Wochenendes eine Masse Leute durch den Wald laufen und den Neuschnee plätten. Dürften rund 20cm sein, da kommt man ohne Motor nicht mehr anständig durch.
Eben hab ich mich schon mit dem Auto aufm Hof festgefahren, trotz nagelneuer Premium Winterreifen. Danach war erstmal schippen ohne Ende angesagt...


----------



## on any sunday (17. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da kommt man ohne Motor nicht mehr anständig durch.



Habe ich heute auch gedacht, selbst bei mir im Flachland ist ausreichend Schanee für sofas [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIEByJlO_Qw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - BMW G 450 X "snowcat"[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2010)

Na klar, der Pfeiffer wieder 
Mit dem bin ich auch schon zusammen Trial gefahren. In grauer Vorzeit, Ende der 80er bei Läufen zur deutschen Meisterschaft und südd. Meisterschaft. Da war er aber wohl noch in der Jugendklasse unterwegs, wenn mich meine grauen Zellen nicht täuschen.
*seufz* so eine Raupenkiste wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man da durchs Drängelgitter am Rüden kommt


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Dezember 2010)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wiege z. Zt. 100 KG und fange dann im April wieder an zu biken.




Wieso hast du denn so stark abgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (17. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen eine Flachlandrunde, wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Dezember 2010)

Macht bestimmt ne menge Spass, hatt nur einen Nachteil KEINE WP PUNKT 

R2 die Sonne scheint, ich fahr nicht, wenn du aus der Spur kommts bleibst du sofort stecken.
Das ist so als wenn du im Fahradständer mit Schwung parkst


----------



## hummock (18. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Macht bestimmt ne menge Spass, hatt nur einen Nachteil KEINE WP PUNKT



vielleicht hat er auch einen Fiffi


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Dezember 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du denn so stark abgenommen?





..... im übrigen ist ein Rotwild den Winter gewöhnt.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2010)

Ey Schwabbel, Rotwild doch wird im Winter immer vom Förster zugefüttert. Haste dir wohl abgeguckt und ordentlich mitgefre$$en. 
100kg schon vor den "Tagen", kaum peinlich. 
Da kannste dich beim Spinning mit den netten Damen aber nur noch ganz hinten einreihen...


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Dezember 2010)

bist du fies


----------



## pommes5 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mit voller Ausrüstung hab ich auch deutlich > 100kg. Also keine Sorge Marc.

Gestern bei den 3 Stunden, die ich gebraucht habe um den geklebten Teppich aus dem Schlafzimmer zu reißen, waren die Kilos durchaus hilfreich


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bist du fies



zahlt er mir doch im nächsten sommer am berg zurück, wenn ich "winterpause" habe


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Dezember 2010)

so fit wie du im bist glaub ich das daß frühestes im Oktober sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (19. Dezember 2010)

oktober ist doch sommer


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Dezember 2010)

egal Hauptsache da liegt kein SCHNEE


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> egal Hauptsache da liegt kein SCHNEE




Hi Leute,

so langsam krieg ich hier den SchneeKoller! Im letzten Winter war es ja richtig witzig dagegen, das war nur kalt und mal ein paar Zentimeterchen von der Weißen Pest. Aber jetzt braucht man ja für den Weg zum Bäcker schon Stützräder und eine Unfall-Extra-Chefarztbehandlungs-Tagegeld-und-Lohnfortzahlungs-Versicherung.

Schmeiß mal einer den Föhn an!


----------



## pommes5 (20. Dezember 2010)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Schmeiß mal einer den Föhn an!



Grandiose Inititative eigentlich. 

Die hier helfen uns bestimmt:


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Grandiose Inititative eigentlich.
> 
> Die hier helfen uns bestimmt:



Wobei soll mir ein rotes Kreuz helfen?


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Dezember 2010)

das ist ein X  kein +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (21. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das ist ein X  kein +



Danke für deine uneigennützige Hilfe, Peter, aber wobei helfen uns die X denn nun?


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2010)

Lass dir kein X für ein U vormachen, auch morgen, übermorgen und so weiter wird noch Driss-Fukking-Schnee liegen!


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2010)

und danach kommt neuer Schnee


----------



## pommes5 (22. Dezember 2010)

So, hoffe der Link hier lebt länger. Vielleicht klappt der Witz jetzt.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja jetzt kann man was erkennen


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und danach kommt neuer Schnee



...ein Glück, dann sieht man den alten nicht mehr!!

Boah ey, mir reichts langsam mit dem Mist, bei uns auf der Straße ist totales Schlingern in den Spurrillen angesagt, wenn man in ne Parklücke fährt kommt man mitunter nicht mehr raus. Haben sich schon mehrere festgefahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2010)

Dann würd ich an deiner Stelle einen Anschiebdienst anbieten, natürlich gegen Vorkasse. Nicht das du Ihn Anschiebst und dann isser weg


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2010)

Jou, und am besten noch Schnee im Hof sammeln und dann die Autos über Nacht "wie von Geisterhand" einschneien und morgens zur Berufsverkehrszeit "zufällig" mit Schneeschieber neben dem einzigen zugeschneiten Auto in der ansonsten trockenen Straße stehen


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte da noch den einen oder anderen Haufen kostenneutral abzugeben


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2010)

Ah, der Daimlerfahrer wird mein erster Kunde, den haste schön eingebuddelt 

Halte mir den Schnee bitte frisch bis Ende März, so wie letzten Winter  Hat ja prima geklappt, keiner hats gemerkt daß wir das Zeugs immer wieder verteilt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (22. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> So, hoffe der Link hier lebt länger. Vielleicht klappt der Witz jetzt.




ahhh, habe ich es doch auch ohne Bild schon geahnt, hier der Konter:


Spcaeballs-MyVideo


----------



## pommes5 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie schlecht diese Filme auf deutsch sind ...


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, 


Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest.


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Dezember 2010)

Euch auch allen, frohes Fest & guten Rutsch!


----------



## obo (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein paar schoene Tage fuer alle


----------



## willibike (29. Dezember 2010)

Zum  Anhang anzeigen Zum Jahreswechsel nach 2011.pdf meine Grüße!


----------



## pommes5 (30. Dezember 2010)

Warum musste ich mir eigentlich diesen Winter zum Umziehen aussuchen? Man kann weder das Wetter richtig genießen noch kann man richtig umziehen. Vom Biken mal ganz zu schweigen. Die halbe Zeit verbringt man damit, Eis zu beseitigen, damit man nicht noch mit der Kiste oder dem Schrank auf dem Arm auf die Fresse fliegt und wenn man von einer Fahrt zurückkommt, kann man fast drauf wetten, dass einem jemand den Parkplatz, den man mühevoll so geschüppt hat, dass man dort auch was einladen kann, weggeschnappt hat. 

Immerhin habe ich schon vor dem ganzen Schnee mein Ziel, im Jahresschnitt eine Stunde pro Tag Sport zu machen, erreicht und muss mich jetzt nicht wegen dieses Schrotts geschlagen geben.

Guten Rutsch Allemann.


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Ein Stylingtip für Volker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2010)

Cool, blaue Hose und Socken!

Bin heute nach 2 Wochen nochmal los, um die Seng zu umrunden. Da man ja von allerorts großflächig plattgetrampelten Wegen liest (7GB), dachte ich mir, im Zuge der Feiertage sollte auch um unser beliebtes gestautes Heimatwasser etwas mehr als DINA3 Breite fahrbar sein. 

Schön gedacht, ausgelacht! Um fast die gesamte Seng ist lediglich ein einzelner, etwa 30-40cm breiter Streifen plattgetreten. Daneben ist alles jungfräulich, wohl seit Anfang Dezember. Da es ja die letzten 2 Wochen kräftig geschneit hat, findet man sich bei unfreiwilligem Verlassen dieser schmalen Fahrspur unmittelbar in bald nem halben Meter Tiefschnee versinken.
Der Grip auf der Spur ist gut, sie ist auch noch so fest, daß man nicht einsackt, aber es ist schon recht anstrengend, sich ständig auf diese schmale Fahrrinne zu konzentrieren. Man kommt auch hoch oft genug mit den Füßen links und rechts in den Schnee beim Kurbeln.
Steht man einmal, ist es wirklich "spaßig" wieder in Fahrt zu kommen. Man benötigt, besonders bergauf, nicht selten mehrere Versuche, bis die Fuhre wieder auf der Spur bleibt. Kam mir vor wie 10km Northshore fahren, der auf dem Boden montiert ist.
Wenigstens hatten alle wenigen Fußgänger Mitleid und sind selbst in den Tiefschnee ausgewichen, damit ich nicht absteigen und verhungern mußte.
Daß in Glüder und um die Seng so wenig los ist, liegt wohl auch an der noch immer gesperrten Zufahrt von Witzhelden aus. Es zeugen zwar diverse Reifenspuren von der Passierbarkeit der Straße, aber die meisten lassen sich da wohl von dem Sperrgatter abhalten, weil sie keine Lust haben, auf der schmalen Straße irgendwo umdfrehen zu müssen, wenn ein Baum quer liegt.
So ist es derzeit in Glüder wirklich recht ruhig, es stehen quasi keine Autos auf dem Wanderparkplatz. Daher auch die noch sehr junfräulichen Wege.


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr erstmal zusammen,

so gestern wa ich bei den Tomburgern zum ersten mal, sowas nennen Die eine Tour fahren




bei den liegt genausoviel Schnee wie bei uns nur mit dem Vorteil das da weniger Bäume rumliegen.
Allerdings hab ich noch nie soviel Stürze gesehn wie gestern, jedoch ohne folgen, naja bei dem Tempo fällt man ja eh nur um

gruss
Peter


----------



## pommes5 (3. Januar 2011)

24er Laufräder oder XL Rahmen oder Perspektive?


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2011)

Hattest wenigstens was zu Lachen beim TT 

Irgendwie reizt mich der ganze Sulzschnee derzeit Nullkommanull zum biken. Und nur auf der Straße durchs Salz, weil der Radweg daneben immer noch 20cm tief voll Schnee liegt, hab ich auch keinen Bock 

Ich hoffe, die angekündigten kommenden warmen Tage tauen da einiges weg, wenn wohl sicher auch nicht alles.

Schade, sonst war die Zeit um Silvester immer gut für eine Teamtour, aber das muß man sich derzeit nicht wirklich geben.

Mal sehen, wann wir wieder mal zusammen ne Runde drehen können...


Edith fragt:

was ist eigentlich mit "uns Uli" los?


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub der Ulli ist eingeschlafen


----------



## pommes5 (3. Januar 2011)

Glaub ich nicht. Der macht beim nächsten mal sicher wieder so eine 30-Tage-Nachtrag-Aktion mit 100 Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (3. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!

Ich gönne mir zur Zeit auch eher die Abstinenzler-Auszeit, keine Tour seit fast zwei Wochen:kotz:!


----------



## hummock (5. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Edith fragt:
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit "uns Uli" los?



statt WP jetzt WS (Winterschlaf)

der Wille ist da aber das Fleisch ist schwach


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2011)

Macht nix Ulli der Manni ist auch noch schwach


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2011)

War eben nochmal unterwegs und bin mal den Balkhauser Weg (Straße zw. Glüder + Witzhelden) raufgefahren. Die Straße ist noch offiziell gesperrt wegen Schneebruch, es wurden aber schon alle Bäume beseitigt. Leitplanken sind aber teilweise ziemlich platt. Hin und wieder kommt auch ein Allradler vorbei, die Sperren stehen ja nur halbseitig.

Im Bachtal daneben sieht es jedoch übel aus. Zwischen Glüder und Klärwerk liegen an mindestens 4 Stellen fette Bäume auf dem Weg, die man nicht mal so eben überklettern kann.

Beim Altersheim Weltersbach wurden die Bäume schon wieder beseitigt, einer zügigen Abfahrt steht dort nix mehr im Wege.

Nun wird es ja endlich mal richtig tauen und hoffentlich den Schnee weitgehend wegfliessen lassen. Danach kanns wegen mir wieder Frost geben


----------



## ultra2 (5. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War eben nochmal unterwegs und bin mal den Balkhauser Weg (Straße zw. Glüder + Witzhelden) raufgefahren.bla, bla, bla...



Wir werden ab April wieder dort einfallen. Also du hast noch Zeit zum aufräumen.


----------



## buttzl (7. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Ich und ein Freund wollen unser erstes 24h-Rennen bei Rad am Ring  angehen. Dies wird aber eher für den Spass an der Freud als ernsthafte  Ambitionen auf mittlere oder gar obere Ränge angegangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Da wir uns zu zweit nicht recht trauen suchen wir noch 2 Mitfahrer für  ein 4er-Team, Altersklasse wurscht, teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle ab 18.  


Hier gibts die Infos dazu:
http://mtb.radamring.de/startseite-mtb.html

Falls Interesse, bis 15.1. ist die Meldegebühr günstiger.. einfach mal melden.

Gruss


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Januar 2011)

so der weiße Dreck ist weg, *IHR KÖNNT WIEDER FAHREN *


----------



## pommes5 (11. Januar 2011)

Am Wochenende ist mein Umzug, dann folgt noch die Renovierung der bisherigen Bude, danach werd ich auch wieder mehr fahren.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist mein Umzug....



...hörte sich hier aber so an, als ob die Sache schon über die Bühne gegangen sei!?

Wenigstens ist kein Schnee mehr, dafür regnets dann beim Kistenschleppen


----------



## pommes5 (11. Januar 2011)

Vorbereitungsarbeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (11. Januar 2011)

Umzug, würde ich unter Alt. Sportarten einordnen  
( ich hab keine Zeit brauchste garnich fragen )


----------



## pommes5 (11. Januar 2011)

Das ist Arbeit, kein Sport - genau wie Schneeschüppen - auch wenn's anstrengend ist.

Fragen würde ich nicht. Ich rechne damit, dass sich der geneigte Teamkollege von sich aus anbietet


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Januar 2011)

wenn du die Treppen schnell raufläufst ist das Sport. 
Alle Teamkollegas ?


----------



## pommes5 (12. Januar 2011)

wer kann und will halt


----------



## pommes5 (13. Januar 2011)

is kacken jetzt auch schon sport?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2011)

Wohl eher der Schließmuskel vom Hund...

Oder sollte gar Flitzkacke gemeint sein, incl. ständigem Lauf zum Klo?


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2011)

so hatte ich es ausgelegt


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wohl eher der Schließmuskel vom Hund...
> 
> Oder sollte gar Flitzkacke gemeint sein, incl. ständigem Lauf zum Klo?



Da bekommt der "Dhünn Lauf" von Manni eine ganz andere Interpretationsmöglichkeit, gelle? 

Teamvirus im Umlauf?


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2011)

wääää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Teamvirus im Umlauf?



Wie denn, wenn man sich schon das ganze Jahr nicht mehr zum Fahren getroffen hat?

Noro-Virus per Email hab ich auch noch nicht gehört 


Aber euer "Flatulenz und Chiller Team" bekleckert sich ja auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm...


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ihr euch mal in Burscheid treffen solltet wo ich von witzhelden aus gut mit dem MTB hinkomme wäre ich auch mal dabei.
Würde mich freuen wenn sowas zustande kommt.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

wie siehst denn mit morgen so ab Mittag bei euch aus?


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Von wo aus wollt ihr Starten?


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

Meistens ist der Start an der Wipperaue / Nesselrath


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Puuh^^ da ist ja hinten bei Dierath den Berg runter oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

da gibst aber schöner DH als den. Z.b. Oberbüscherhof rechts dann zum Pilz und runter nach Fähr, oder vor dem Pilz zum Rüden oder von Wolfstall den Leide DH oder oder oder.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

Startpunkt ist aber Variabel


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

ICH würde sehr gerne mitfahren aber ich weiss nicht ob ich es finde^^
Kenn mich in die Richtung nicht wirklich aus.
Und mit Abkurzüngen hier im Forum kann ich noch nix anfangen(tut mir leid bin neu)


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

ab wann kannst den?


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Ab 10 uhr bin ich Startklar wollte morgen sowieso eine runde Fahren!
Aber alleine wäre ich wieder nur um die Sengbach gefahren*schnarch*


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

vor 12 wird das bei mir nix dann noch bis nach Witzh. könnte dann so um 1 am Marktplatz sein


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Klar 1 würde passen!!
Wo möchtest du denn dann lang fahren?
Als wirkliche Runde kenne ich leider bis jetzt nur Sengbach,aber für neue Strecken durch den Wald bin ich immer zu haben^^


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

kannste dir aussuchen schnell bergab oder lange Bergauf da ist viel möglich, würd ich aber vom Wetter abhängig machen


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Hmm würde sagen wir gucken uns dann ne Mischung raus oder?
Noch ne Frage würdest du auch fahren wenn es regnet also ich würde dann auch fahren^^
Ich frage deswegen nicht das dann niemand da ist (nicht persönlich gemeint)
Können ja auch Tel.Nummer austauschen falls jmd absagen muss.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

ein Uhr am Marktplatz is gebongt
nr. kommt per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Wunderbar schicke dir auch meine dann per pn


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2011)

Bin heut abend noch zur Alkoholvernichtung verplant, daher morgen höchstens ne späte Flachrunde zum ausnüchtern kurz vor Dunkelheit.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

eimarmiges Stemmen = alt. Spochtarten min 2 Punkte


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Wie ich gesehen habe seiht ihr eine feste gruppe die öfters fährt kann das sein?


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

jupp


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Ja habe herade gesehen ihr fahrt ganz schöne Strecken^^(von den km her)
Und das nach der Winterpause^^RESPEKT


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2011)

welche winterpause?


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin im Winter nicht soo Aktiv gefahren^^
Weil manchmal der Schnee einfach zu hoch war.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Also ich bin im Winter nicht soo Aktiv gefahren^^
> Weil manchmal der Schnee einfach zu hoch war.



OK, diesen und letzten Winter gabs Schnee, aber die Jahrzehnte davor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. Januar 2011)

schau mal aufs Profil er ist halb so alt wie wir, als noch ganz frisch


----------



## pommes5 (15. Januar 2011)

Wegfahren wird er euch bestimmt trotzdem nicht


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi sebastian9, willkommen,

neue Fahrer sind immer willkommen, vor allem *junge *neue Fahrer, denn das Team aus dieser Gruppe heißt ja "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" 

Heute kann ich nicht.

Wie sieht es denn Mittwoche Abend aus? Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Januar 2011)

Danke fürs Willkommen heissen

Musste auch fast den ganzen Winter pausieren weil ich bei dem ganzen Schnee und Eis mich einmal schön hingelegt hatte und mein Bike und ich das nicht so gut überstanden haben^^
Aus diesem Grund schätze ich auch das ich heute niemandem Wegfahren werde.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...er ist halb so alt wie wir...



Wo steht das? Ich seh nüscht!

Und überhaupt: "Männer werden 12 Jahre alt, danach wachsen sie nur noch" 

Viel Spaß gleich im Dreck, ersauft nicht!


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Januar 2011)

Habe noch ein Thema offen da schreibe ich mein Alter usw^^
Tour war extrem geil hat richtig spass gemacht aber meine kondition ist daaaaa ganz unten!!

Ein Riesen Dankeschön an Langenfelder war richtig gut heute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. Januar 2011)

so jetzt bin ich auch wieder zu Hause, der weg von WA nach Fähr ist jetzt wieder frei. Sind dann von Witzhelden nach Burscheid und von da dann über Kaltenherberg ins Eifgental, alle 100 m ein Baum aufem Weg, na Super. Als Ich Seb9 dann zu Hause abgesetzt hab bin ich dann über die Seng. Staumauer und nach Glüder, über den TreppenDH und den Naturfreundeweg zurück waren dann reine fahrtzeit 4h30min bei 65Km mit 1050 Hm
War schön nicht zu schnell, nur der A.... ( ihr wisst schon was ) anteil war dann doch ziemlich hoch, dafür min. Forstautobahn


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Januar 2011)

warst ja dann doch noch ne ganze weile unterwegs!! werde spätestens montag versuchen die ganzen wege nochmal zu fahren damit die ins gedächnis kommen^^
Aber heute fahre ich keinen Meter mehr^^


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Januar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> welche winterpause?



Winterpause ?!

ja hier


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Januar 2011)

Hey R2, schön das du mal ne Runde ab Wa postest, aber
ICH KANN NICHT

gruss
Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hey R2, schön das du mal ne Runde ab Wa postest, aber
> ICH KANN NICHT
> 
> gruss
> Peter




Hi,
habe jetzt doch noch einen Termin für Mittwoch Abend bekommen. Daher im LMB erst mal auf Donnerstag verlegt, passt Dir das besser?


----------



## Sebastian9 (17. Januar 2011)

Was für eine strecke fahrt ihr den ca.?
Und wo wäre der Startpunkt?


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Januar 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Was für eine strecke fahrt ihr den ca.?
> Und wo wäre der Startpunkt?




hi Seb9,

schau mal in den LMB = LastMinuteBiking, eine Fahrgemeinschaftsbörse hier im IBC,den Link findest Du hier oben auf der Seite, meistens links.

Da findest Du Startzeit & Ort und Angaben zu Tempo und Schwierigkeit.

Unter der Woche ist der Startpunkt traditionell an der Wipperaue ("WA"). Das ist an der Stadtgrenze Leichlingen/Solingen, beim Restaurant Haasenmühle:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=haasenm%C3%BChle&sll=51.130421,7.026315&sspn=0.006423,0.021136&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Haasenm%C3%BChle,+42699+Solingen,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&ll=51.131909,7.02477&spn=0.003211,0.010568&t=h&z=17&iwloc=15651764947845967934


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Winterpause ?!
> 
> ja hier




Wie kommt es, daß ich bei der neuen Klitschko-McFit-Werbung immer an dich denken muß?



@Seb9
Startpunkt ist an der Wupperbrücke Wipperaue (51.129601, 7.024757 in Googlemaps)


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Januar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe jetzt doch noch einen Termin für Mittwoch Abend bekommen. Daher im LMB erst mal auf Donnerstag verlegt, passt Dir das besser?


 
noch schlimmer gehts nich 
*auserordentliche Eigentümerversammlung *

na das Jahr hatt ja erst angefangen, bleiben noch 48 Wochen


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hey R2, schön das du mal ne Runde ab Wa postest, aber
> ICH KANN NICHT
> 
> gruss
> Peter





Ich aber. Die Lampe ist auch da. Ich bringe noch einen unerschrockenen Kumpel mit nebst neuem Fully und neuer Lampe.

Es soll Do Abend ja auch trocken bleiben.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (18. Januar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich aber. Die Lampe ist auch da. Ich bringe noch einen unerschrockenen Kumpel mit nebst neuem Fully und neuer Lampe.
> 
> Es soll Do Abend ja auch trocken bleiben.
> 
> ...



Ooooooh, da kann ich doch gar nicht. Schade


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts denn mit einem Teamausflug aus? 
Dachte so an Ende Januar, natürlich wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Chavez83 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusamen 

Bin seid ewigen Zeiten 2010 wieder aufs Rad gekommen, habe jetzt zum Winter ein Hardtail gekauft, und möcht gern meine Muskulatur in den Beinen auf Vordermann bringen. Sind die Feierabend runden auch für "unsportliche" machbar? Obwohl ich das ganze letzte Jahr regelmäßig laufen gegangen bin, brannten mir doch schon nach kleinen Bergen die Oberschenkel ;-)

Wie schaut das mit euren Runden aus? Dachte erst ich les den Thread, aber als ich dann die 120 Seiten sah,... dachte ich klemm es dir lieber und frag mal nach ;-)

Bin leider aktuell erkältet, aber sobald die sich verzogen hat wäre ich bei kleinen Feierabend Runden dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wie siehts denn mit einem Teamausflug aus?



...welches Team...





Chavez83 schrieb:


> Sind die Feierabend runden auch für "unsportliche" machbar?...



Da empfiehlt sich eher das hier


----------



## Chavez83 (18. Januar 2011)

> Da empfiehlt sich eher das hier



Naja, so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht... Hoffe ich... ;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...welches Team...


 
vllt hätte ich mich anders ausdrücken sollen 
mir fällt nur nichts ein 
Hätte da aber noch ein paar spitze Bemerkungen auf Lager, aber da halt ich lieber die Fresse


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Januar 2011)

Chavez83 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht... Hoffe ich... ;-)



es ist schon schwer genug, seine eigene Leistung richtig einzuschätzen, bei der Leistung anderer wird es noch schwieriger.

Kannst Du Deine Aussage "...brannten mir doch schon nach kleinen Bergen die Oberschenkel" etwas präzisieren?

1. Was ist für Dich ein "kleiner Berg" bzw. welcher Anstieg war es?
2. War das Brennen so stark, dass Du am Berg absteigen musstes bzw. danach direkt nach Hause gefahren bist oder war es nur eine Begleiterscheinung, die Du wahrgenommen, aber danach ignoriert hast?
3. Wieviel km/HM fährst Du so normal ohne danach fix und fertig zu sein?
4. Hast Du anständiges Licht für die Touren unter der Woche Abends?

Donnerstag fahre ich abends ab Wipperaue, ca. 25-30km, ca. 2-2,5h, ca. 300-500 HM.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2011)

@chavez83
Wir sind keinesfalls eine Racer-Truppe, im Gegenteil. Nur kann es schon mal vorkommen, daß nach einer Abfahrt direkt der nächste Berg in Angriff genommen wird und man so von Wipperaue bis Glüder schon 2 oder 3 Mal zwischen Tal und Berg hin- und hergependelt ist. Kann passieren, muß aber nicht.

Der Verweis auf die "Luschen" war nicht böse gemeint, denn von denen hat letztes Jahr wohl mal einer recht schnell eine unserer Runden abgebrochen und dann seine eigene Truppe aufgemacht.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, daß die noch wirkliche "Luschen" sind, sondern inzwischen durchaus bei uns mithalten könnten. 

Am besten probierst du es mal aus, jetzt im Winter und bei Dunkelheit versuchen wir auch den Ball flach zu halten, es sei denn, unser Drillinspector Cycleman fährt mit und reißt uns ganz subtil den Ar$ch auf...
Der Chris hat nämlich die sonnige Gabe, uns auf einer Tour immer die angepeilten Abfahrten schmackhaft zu machen, die zu erklimmenden Anstiege dagegen nicht für erwähnenswert zu halten...


----------



## Chavez83 (19. Januar 2011)

> 1. Was ist für Dich ein "kleiner Berg" bzw. welcher Anstieg war es?


Naja, das kommt auf den Berg an,... 200 - 600 M @ 10 - 15% Steigung machen mir durchaus zu schaffen, bei weniger Steigung ist es dann einfach die Distanz die die Muskulatur zum übersäuern bringt.



> 2. War das Brennen so stark, dass Du am Berg absteigen musstes bzw.  danach direkt nach Hause gefahren bist oder war es nur eine  Begleiterscheinung, die Du wahrgenommen, aber danach ignoriert hast?


Abhängig vom entsprechenden Berg, und ja ich bin dann Abgestiegen und habe zügig geschoben, aber nachhause gefahren bin ich bisher nie ;-) kam ja dann anschließend in der Regel immer wieder eine Abfahrt, die sich lohnte, ich muss allerdings auch dabei sagen, dass die Anstiege bisher immer mit einem zu kleinen Bike gemacht wurden. Ich habe zum Winter ein neues HT gekauft mit einer annehmbaren Rahmengröße. Ich werde es damit einfach nochmal ausprobieren .

Ich hoffe dass ich mitte nächster Woche die gegend um Engelskirchen wieder "unsicher" machen kann ;-). Normal schaffe ich trotz schiebens eine ~ 25 -30 km runde in ca 1.5 - 2 Stunden. Da ich es im "flachen Bereich" meistens laufen lasse. Ich würde vermuten dass deine Runden in der Wipperaue kommen auch so ungefähr für mich hinkommen.



> 4. Hast Du anständiges Licht für die Touren unter der Woche Abends?


Das ist aktuell im Winter eher das größere Problem, da ich meist erst gegen 19 - 20 Uhr wieder in der Heimat bin. Dann gehe ich meist eher  in einer hellen Gegend noch eine Runde laufen ( 30 - 45 min. )


Habe mal eine meiner ersten Touren in der Übersicht hochgeladen.





Das war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, die erste Tour seid Jahren, die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin. Aber wie gesagt auch die vorhandene Techik hat sich verändert ;-).

Hinzu kam eine etwas längere tour von Köln - Wesel letzten September. Da waren es allerdings meine schlimmen Knie die Probleme gemacht haben ;-).

@Enrgy
Ich werd mich wohl einmal bei euch melden, wenn ich die ersten Touren alleine hinter mich gebracht habe. Dann kann ich sicherlich einen neuen Ausblick geben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (19. Januar 2011)

Bor, bei dem Diagramm wird mir schwindelig. Alles Racer hier!


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Januar 2011)

spacige Grafik, könnte glatt von einem Roboter stammen...


----------



## Chavez83 (19. Januar 2011)

gell?  Nokia machts möglich ;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Januar 2011)

bei dem auf und ab in der Grafik biste fit 

Hab immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage  oder seit ihr eingepennt.

Ahr, Eifel, Märkischer Kreis oder doch Dormagen


----------



## Chavez83 (19. Januar 2011)

@Langenfelder:
du sollst den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben 

Edit: 
Ich habe über den Winter ein oder zwei Touren im Siegerland ausgearbeitet ( ungefähr Siegen ). Ich werde die im Frühjahr mal abfahren, dann könnte man dort evtl. mal eine Runde starten, oder spricht was dagegen?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2011)

Siegen isn büschn weit, rund 130km einfach. Da müßte schon ein außerordentliches Trailparadies vorhanden sein, um das ganze Team dorthin zu locken.

In unmittelbarer Nähe hätte ich dagegen die Purder Bach Runde anzubieten oder eine Runde ab Jokomens Altglas-Friedhof.
Erstere mit mehr Trails, letztere etwas flüssiger, dafür aber von der Gegend noch nicht so oft abgefahren und daher ein paar neue Eindrücke.
Und beide nur 10-15km Anreise, bei den Abzocker Spritpreisen nicht unerheblich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chavez83 (19. Januar 2011)

@ Enrgy 

Ist wohl richtig ;-), aber wenn Googlemaps mich richtig einführt müsste Puder bacher runde irgendwo südlich von Bonn sein oder?

Ansonsten wäre nen googlemaps link wo das ziel so grob markiert ist nett  .


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2011)

Die Pu*r*der Bach Tour geht von Schöllerhof das Eifgental aufwärts bis ein ganzes Stück hinter Dhünn, dann am Purder Bach wieder zurück zur D-talsperre und über den Linneftrail zurück zum Auto.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2011)

Hach, güldene Zeiten im Siegerland. 







@Chavez83: Was heißt ausgearbeitet? Auf der Karte eingezeichnet, Roadbook geschrieben oder als GPS Track? Hätte Lust mal wieder im Siegerland zu fahren.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Pu*r*der Bach Tour geht von Schöllerhof das Eifgental aufwärts bis ein ganzes Stück hinter Dhünn, dann am Purder Bach wieder zurück zur D-talsperre und über den Linneftrail zurück zum Auto.



Wobei der Linneftrail bei dieser Witterung ein wahrer Quell der Freude ist. Auch für das Auto danach.


----------



## Chavez83 (19. Januar 2011)

@on_any_sunday

Ich hab mir ein paar routen die ich letztes jahr gefahren bin genommen und versucht mit dem Rotharstieg zu vereinen. Wenn ich weiß wie die Strecken da sind und wenn ich trails gefunden habe würd ich hier einen Termin ins Board stellen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hach, güldene Zeiten im Siegerland.



*snief* Sixdays anno ´79 




ultra2 schrieb:


> Wobei der Linneftrail bei dieser Witterung ein wahrer Quell der Freude ist. Auch für das Auto danach.



Der Linneftrail liegt am Ende der Tour, man hatte bis dahin schon reichlich Gelegenheit zum Drecksammeln und die Nässe auf den letzten 500m weicht die Klupen höchstens nochmal auf und spült sie ab 
Mein Auto ist da auch nicht zimperlich, Klappe auf, Rad rein, Klappe zu.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Januar 2011)

oder man / frau reist mit dem Rad an, das gibt ne menge Punkte
Terminvorschlag 29. oder 30.01


----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

Hi, sagt mal, wie schaut es denn so aus im Bereich Wupperberge zwischen Leichlingen/ Solingen/ Remscheid, auch Weltersbachtal, St. Heriberttrail, Sengbachtalsperre etc.
Sind die Wege mittlerweile frei vom Schneebruch? Da lagen derart viele Bäume im Weg, war beim letzten Mal die reinste Kletter- und Tragepartie...??


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Woow jmd aus Leichlingen^^
Also bin gestern rund um Sengbach gefahren da war eig alles soweit ich sehen konnte frei!!!
Fahre morgen auch nochmal da lang da kann ich viell genaueres sagen und am Sonntag gehts auch zur Dhünn usw^^


----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

ah prima.. kommst du auch aus Leichlingen.. weil du so verwundert bist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (20. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

